# Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet



## jose_flash

Bueno, me pasó Dj Draco éste plano y dice que quien se lo pasó le funcionó y por eso lo comparto con vosotros ... fácil, se ve muyy muyy fácil pero 200W con eso ... y si es así por los Mosfet se tiene que escuchar divino.


----------



## DJ DRACO

A mi me lo pasó Ricardodeni, aqui mismo en el foro.

yo estoy terminando de hacer un pcb para ese amplificador, pero ya stereo y con la fuente todo incorporado.
cuando lo termine mando fotos.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

El autor de ese amplificador @ejtagle  está en este foro, donde además de subir el Switchingamp del que hablan acá, subió una versión mejorada UCD de "ultra alta fidelidad" según comentó... Les recomiendo lean sus comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

no lo tengo armado pero teniendo en cuenta el costo de los materiales en santa fe argentina, el TL084 vale $1,50, los transistores de baja potencia menos de $1 cada uno, los mosfet cerca de $4 cada uno, y el transformador para ese equipo debe rondar los $150, ás placas y chasis, etc...

le calculo que con unos 300 pesitos tenemos una muy buena etpa completa y con chasis, pre y control de tono.

saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

veo que por fin empiezan a interesarles  los "class d"!
no lo he construido por falta de tiempo pero quien lo haga porfa comparta sus experiencias con el y hable de su calidad sonora en todo el rango 20 -20khz, y con diferentes combinaciones de carga.ademas de la ventaja de no usar discipadores de calor.
en la red si que hay bastantes diseños pero con piezas dificiles de conseguir.
lo que me sorprende es la facilidad con la que se puede obtener mucha potencia.ah! y ahora que me acuerdo,si pueden hagan pruebas con mayor voltaje para ver que sucede pero recuerden hacer las modificaciones necesarias para ello (por ejemplo el voltaje maximo de los mosfet).


----------



## fernandoae

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> ademas de la ventaja de no usar discipadores de calor.



Y quien te dijo a vos que los clase d no usan disipador?   

Bueno, cambiando de tema.. el circuito realmente es muy sencillo pero no dispongo de tiempo para probarlo...y se ve interesante ya que con algunas modificaciones minimas se podria elevar la potencia  ideal para amplificadores en car audio   
Son componentes realmente faciles de conseguir, no hay que hacer ajuste de bias ni nada.. asi q es un circuito interesante.Espero que alguien lo arme asi nos cuenta como le fue.


----------



## FELIBAR12

no es que no se necesiten, sino que dada su muy baja discipacion de potencia practicamente en la mayoria de diseños no se necesitan como en este caso(leer letra menuda).*el uso del disipador va de acuerdo al diseño ,ok?* ;pero lo que queria resaltar es que tenemos una ventaja significativa en tamaño y duracion de los componentes.

comparen el tamaño del disipador de un amplificador de igual potencia en otra modalidad por ejemplo un class ab
las paginas para que se lo crean:Hypex Electronics B.V.
 y esta: http://www.coldamp.com/opencms/open..._d_amplificadorfier_modules/BP4078/index.html
para mi mejor que no tengan disipador,menos gasto de dinero,tiempo y mas espacio puedo aprovechar.


----------



## fernandoae

Estoy de acuerdo, pero por mas pequeño que sea no significa que no lleve.En definitiva lo importante es la rdson


----------



## DJ DRACO

esa fotos se ven super, super zarpadas. estas seguro que se obtienen 700 watts en 4 ohms en aquel aparatito de la foto, y ese es el transformador?, no se nota bien el tamaño de todo el conjunto, pero los capacitores parecian normales, los transistores parecia haber 6, asi q no debe ser muy grande de tamaño como para tener 700w.

igualmente, querria conseguir algun circuito asi, bien joya como esos q estan en las fotos.

diseños muy profesionales, comerciales.

saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

si, muy buenos esos modulos que venden esas empresas y su relacion precio/potencia-calidad es buena.lastima que todavia no se han difundido mucho en nuestro entorno.en la actualidad existen muchas empresas que fabrican amplificador en clase d sobretodo la philips (mirar adjunto).
los inductores que se ven en las fotos hacen parte del filtro de salida para deshacerse de las frecuencias que no necesitamos.  por otra parte lo unico que necesitamos es una muy buena fuente  y un chasis decente;de resto ya viene hasta con circuito de protecion .en la pagina de coldamp se vende una solucion esterofonica de 400w/canal con fuente pwm. y muestran unas fotitos de un amp armado muy compacto por cierto.
en la de hypex tambien hacen lo mismo pero ofrecen diferentes potencias.en lo que he visto parece que estas dos son competencia!
como hypex vende amps de 700w 4 ohm entonces ahora coldamp tambien lo va hacer!


----------



## maxep

realmente da 200rms ese modulo waw... en q impedancia y que impedancias soportan?


----------



## DJ DRACO

en el pdf sta todo bien detallado, (primera hoja del post).

por otro lado lo que no me queda claro, y es una pregunta para ricardodeni que lo armo y le anda, es...

lleva unos 40+40 volts continuos,, y dice el pdf que 10A pico. yo creo q con la eficiencia q tiene y todo, no deberia consumir mas de 3A

la pregunta es:

cuanto consume en realidad?---


----------



## alexx_57

Hola, alguien armo este amplificador ¿realmente funciona? si lo armaron.... que version armaron?, saludos!
el tema que no me queda claro es el de la bobina de la salida, si o si tiene que ser de esos valores para 4 y 8 ohms, porque quizas yo lo use con las dos impedancias, que tendria que hacer en ese caso andar cambiando bobinas?


----------



## Power-off

Alguien ya armo el amplificador? Que lastima por que no dispongo de tiempo para armar este interesante proyecto
 Apenas tuve tiempo para armar el amp del tda 7377, muy bueno por cierto. Bueno estare pendiente cuando pueda.


----------



## arubaro22

hola a todos, vi el proyecto y me parece interesante pero tengo la misma duda que DJ DRACO ¿cuanto consume en realidad?. Porque la eficiencia de los clase D es del 90% hasta un poco mas, y si pide 10A @ 40+40v no me parece que sea un clase D
saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

200W Son 200w! hagan calculos y sobredimensionen para mayor seguridad.


----------



## sergiox

hola mi pregunta seria si se puede usar una fuente de +/-50dc porq tengo una y me gustaria usarla para este proyecto. en el diagrama dice que como maximo son +/-50v pero como estoy muy al limite no se que pueda pasar.
saludos!


----------



## FELIBAR12

si se puede pero hay que tener cuidado con lo que redimensionar,especialmente los transistores de salida  (si es necesario)y ademas  hay que tener cuidado con las resistencias de gate's de los mismos,quizas cambien. 
Asi como esta soportaria maximo +/-50v no mas.


----------



## sergiox

y por que mosfets podria reemplazarlo? tenes idea?
saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si tenes los datasheet de los mosfet del circuito, podes ir buscando entre los mosfet que dispones, comparas los datasheets y listo.
Reemplazas.


----------



## elmario

Hola, alguno tiene el calculo de la inductancia a la salida, es decir, que alambre, cuantas vueltas y diam?.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

hablando de sustitutos de mosfets y voltajes de alimentacion, mi planteamiento es el siguiente:

Para que el amplificador de 200W a 4 Ohm, que tengo que modificar para que desarrolle 500W RMS sobre 4 Ohm con +-90VCD y que solo emplee N-Channel MosFet´s
Creo que es mas un rediseñamiento.

aparte de los MosFet, dicen por ahi que las RG, y obviamente las R de los Zener del opa.
seria genial emplear este MosFet. aunque para los mosfet de abajo la RDS-on creo que esmuy baja, digo de clase d no se nada y no se si sea mas dificil rediseñar con los mosfet.

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/11179/stw54nk30z.pdf

o

http://www.irf.com/product-información/datasheets/data/jantx2n6766.pdf

o

http://www.irf.com/product-información/datasheets/data/irfp250n.pdf

Debo decir que todos son obciones excelentes pero la primera se lleva las palmas jeje.

Saludos

Tacatomon.


----------



## sergiox

Tengo muy pokos conocimientos sobre mosfets , pero estube mirando los datasheets y me dicen:
el irf630 es de 200v tanto que el irf9530 se banca 100v. ahora el 9630 es de 200v pero de 6.5A tanto que el 9530 es de 12A . pienso que con el irf630 esta todo bien , ahora con el irf9530 lo podria sustituir por el 9630?
saludos!


----------



## alexx_57

sergiox dijo:
			
		

> Tengo muy pokos conocimientos sobre mosfets , pero estube mirando los datasheets y me dicen:
> el irf630 es de 200v tanto que el irf9530 se banca 100v. ahora el 9630 es de 200v pero de 6.5A tanto que el 9530 es de 12A . pienso que con el irf630 esta todo bien , ahora con el irf9530 lo podria sustituir por el 9630?
> saludos!



Hola, en mi cuidad tampoco consegui el irf9530, lo voy a reemplazar por el irf9640, que es de 200v y 11A, despues cuando arme todo te comento como me fue, saludos!


----------



## sergiox

hola aleex:
Lo vas  alimentar con +/-50vdc?


----------



## alexx_57

sergiox dijo:
			
		

> hola aleex:
> Lo vas  alimentar con +/-50vdc?



Hola , si tengo lo voy a alimentar con +/-50vcc, saludos!


----------



## nuk

hola a la gente tengo algunas dudas ya que quiero reemplazar mi amplificador de 100W rms clase AB con el de 200w clase D
- es realmente 200w..? (duda por ver solo dos mosfet)(no calienta ...!? (¿raro?))
- que pasa si lo uso en 6 oHm..?
- que para si la fuente es de 51v -0v- 51v ..?(lo puede soportar)
- que diferencia hay con las otras versiones A, B y AB,...?en especial la AB.
- los MOSFET son realmente comerciales en Latinoamerica...?
  - espero que me puedan despejar mis ddudas gracias.
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## arubaro22

♫nuk♫ 
- por lo que he leido en este y otros post y los comentarios y descripciones de su creador, el                    amplificador si es de 200w.
- no calienta porque esa es una caracteristica de los clase D y se debe a que su eficiencia es de mas o    menos del 98% (practicamente lo que consume lo entrega) , por lo tanto es "insignificante" la                disipacion de calor, esto se debe a que los mosfet trabajan en corte-saturacion. idealmente no              deberian de calentar, pero en la transicion del corte a la saturacion y saturacion al corte pasa                brevemente por activa y eso es lo que hace que que disipe calor.
- los mosfet se consiguen (por lo menos aca)

saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Hola!
 Bueno, 1o, yo fuí el que diseñe el circuito del clase D éste del que están hablando    ... La verdad, no me gusta andar copiando posts de un foro al otro, especialmente si son largos, por eso, para las explicaciones de cómo funciona los remito al otro foro (Busquen "Potencias Digitales" en el foro de electrónica, de psicofxp.)... Ahora, sobre las dudas de la potencia... Aclaremos primero que al ser un circuito realmente básico, no tiene protecciones de ninguna clase... Eso permitió simplificarlo muy mucho... Lo único que pudiera quemarse son los mosfets, y son baratos... Con respecta a la calidad sonora, ya así como está, es excelente (por las dudas, si me preguntan)
En relación a la potencia máxima, la limitación fundamental son los mosfets de salida. Especialmente el de canal P, que sólo soporta 100volts, por lo que la máxima tensión de alimentación será de +/-50v (porque entre los 2 rieles de alimentación hay 100v). Cambiando el mosfet de canal P por uno de más tensión, pueden subir la tensión de alimentación y la potencia sin ninguna otra modificación (excepto, talvez, aumentar la potencia de las resistencias usadas para regular la tensión del TL084 con esos 2 diodos zener que tiene. Y si suben demasiado la tensión (más de +/- 150 volts, tendrán que ver los MPSAx2 también). Me refiero siempre al SwitchingAmp.pdf . Para el diseño UcD, hay que cambiar los 2n5xx1 por mpsAx2(guarda que las patas están al revés) y los mosfets por mosfets de más tensión... No debieran hacer falta más modificaciones -(bueno, talvez la resistencia de realimentación para que tengan la máxima potencia con la misma señal de entrada)
 Ahora, para todos los incrédulos que no piensan que este amplificador pueda dar 200Wrms o más... Sólo depende de los mosfets. Unos cálculos rápidos:
Para obtener una potencia W (rms), sobre un parlante de R ohms, hace falta una tensión de alimentación de V= sqrt(W * 2 * R), donde sqrt = raíz cuadrada. La corriente máxima que le pedirán a la fuente de alimentación será de I = V/R. Como los mosfets o están totalmente encendidos (totalmente saturados) o totalmenteapagados (es Clase D!), luego, la disipación en cada mosfet es Pmos = I*I*Rdson / 2  (el /2 es porque alternan los mosfets, nunca están encendidos ambos a la vez, y en promedio, está encendido la mitad del tiempo cada uno).
 Ahora, los cálculos concretos: Para los mosfets usados, el Rdson es de 0.3 ohms. Queremos sacar 200Wrms sobre 4 ohms. De acuerdo a la formulita de arriba, necesitamos una tensión de alimentación de 40 volts. La corriente máxima pico que se le va a pedir a la fuente es de 40/4=10A. La disipación máxima en cada mosfet será de 15W. PAra que los mosfets no se quemen por sobretemperatura, TIENEN que ir en un disipador... Ahora calcularemos ese disipador>
 Supondremos una temperatura del aire que rodea al disipador de 50C, que la máxima temperatura de juntura del mosfet es de 150C. Eso dará una resistencia térmica juntura-ambiente de (150-50)/15W = 6.6C/W. El mosfet ya tiene una resistencia térmica juntura-carcaza de 1.5C/W, por lo que la resistencia térmica que queda es de 6.6 - 1.5 =5.1C/W. Asumamos una resistencia térmica extra por la mica y grasa disipadora de 0.5C/W. Eso hace que el disipador requerido para cada mosfet tenga que tener 5.1C/W - 0.5C/W, 4.6C/W.
 Ese disipador existe, y es perfectamente posible de usar. 
 Todos estos cálculos son para el peor de los casos.. En la realidad, el audio no está a máxima potencia nunca, por lo que hay un margen de seguridad mucho más grande del que se puede creer inicialmente.

Si solo quisiésemos sacar 100W, el disipador se reduce considerablemente. Si en lugar de usar los mosfets especificados, usásemos mosfets con menor Rdson, podría o aumentarse la potencia o reducirse la disipación en los mismos aún más.
 En relación a la bobina que propongo para el amplificador, les sugiero en vez de una bobina, una bobina y un capacitor: Bobina de 10uH y capacitor de 1.5uF (poliéster!) ... Las cuentas son sencillas... La frecuencia de corte de ese filtro tiene que ser superior a los 20Khz, pero inferior a la frecuencia minima de switching del amplificador (cerca de los 500Khz) ... Fcorte = 1/(2*PI*sqrt(L * C)) , L=Inductanciade la bobina en henrios, C= Capacidad en Faradios, Fcorte= Frecuencia de corte en Hz, PI=3.1416.  Verán que hay un rango enorme de valores que coumplen con esa relación. Por eso les sugiero que C = 1/(2*PI*R*Fcorte) , donde R es la resistencia máxima del parlante a usar... O sea, si van a usarlo con 2 parlantes distintos, uno de 4 y otro de 8 ohms, hagan el cálculo para 8 ohms. El capacitor de ese filtro va en paralelo con el parlante, y la bobina va en serie con el mismo (es decir, la bobina conexta la salida del amplificador con uno de los terminales del parlante). Para el cdo del amplificador UcD, la bobina y el capacitor ya son parte del amplificador.
 Finalmente, por el tema del rendimiento: d = 100*Pparlante / Pmos (d= rendimiento en porcentaje, Pparlante, potencia en el parlante, Pmos=potencia de pérdida en los mosfets)

Saludos!   

PD: CUIDADO con la versión UcD... La última versión (que tiene correcciones IMPORTANTES) está al final de los posts del otro foro, y para mayor seguridad, TAMBIEN la adjunto al final de este mensaje


----------



## santiago61

majestuasa explicacion maestro,aun soy novato en la electronica recien me estoy adentrando en este apasioando mundo, lei tus post en otro foro, estoy siguiendo de cerca a esta potencia,leyendo articulos de como funciona este tipo de potencias,la verdad me deja perplejo, y se que si la armo funcionara porque ejtagle, diseño este amplificador y el mismo esta dando toda la data tecnica del mismo, gracias por tomarse un tiempito para aportar a este foro tambien,sobre este maravilloso proyecto.

saludos


----------



## GERI

Una consulta EJTAGLE, lei opr ahi en internet (no recuerdo donde), q las potencias clase D son muy óptimas para rangos de frecuencia bajas (subwoffer) no asi para rango completo, es asi esto como leí?
otra consulta, tu amplificador clase d tira el rango completo o tiene un filtro paso-bajo a la entrada de seña?
y mi última duda, lei por ahi también, q a las bocinas pesadas pesadas de verdad y/o las doble bobina, únicamente son movidas correctamente por este tipo de amplificador, es verdad? por que?
Gracias y saludos por tus aportes bien pueda (no tengo tiempo la verdad y todo lo hago de buen aficionado, ya q no me dedico a esto, realizo carteleria y plotteos, pero hace tiempo venia buscando lo tuyo.
gracias nuevamente. Gabriel


----------



## ramirojujuy

Ejtagle, cuando propones una bobina y un capacitor en el modelo ucd clase d, es la bobina en serie con el parlante y el capacitor en paralelo con el parlante.
O es bobina y capacitor en paralelo, sobre esa linea que va al parlante.


----------



## DJ DRACO

amigo ramiro, la bobina siempre va en serie con el parlante ya q no actua como filtro ni nada, simplemente es una protección contra picos de corriente y esas cosas.

los filtros yo prefiero colocarlos a la entrada de las potencias, y hacer 3 potencias, una para graves, otra para medios, y otra para agudos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramirojujuy dijo:
			
		

> Ejtagle, cuando propones una bobina y un capacitor en el modelo ucd clase d, es la bobina en serie con el parlante y el capacitor en paralelo con el parlante.
> O es bobina y capacitor en paralelo, sobre esa linea que va al parlante.





			
				ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> ........ El c*apacitor de ese filtro va en paralelo con el parlante*, y la *bobina va en serie* con el mismo (es decir, la bobina conexta la salida del amplificador con uno de los terminales del parlante). Para el cdo del amplificador UcD, la bobina y el capacitor ya son parte del amplificador.......


----------



## ramirojujuy

Ahora lo entendi, gracias...


----------



## hazard_1998

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> amigo ramiro, la bobina siempre va en serie con el parlante ya q no actua como filtro ni nada, simplemente es una protección contra picos de corriente y esas cosas.
> 
> los filtros yo prefiero colocarlos a la entrada de las potencias, y hacer 3 potencias, una para graves, otra para medios, y otra para agudos.





amigo draco, si es un filtro. los inductores no sirven de proteccion, (unicamente por picos de tension muy rapidos, y ahi lo que se busca es filtrarlos) ese filtro paso bajo de 2º orden sirve para integrar el PWM de salida del amplificador, ya que a la salida se obtiene un PWM de ciclo de trabajo variable dependiendo de la tension instantanea que debe aparecer en el parlante, y para que el parlante no se dañe y ademas que no aparezcan ruidos parasitos audibles producto de la frecuencia de conmutacion (en este caso 100khz), debido a la alta frecuencia de conmutacion y la alta tension eficaz de alta frecuencia, si no se coloca dicho filtro es posible que se dañen mas que nada los tweeters, ya que estos si presentan una impedancia relativamente baja a la frecuencia de conmutacion. los woofers por lo gral a esa frecuencia presentan una impedancia relativamente alta, donde no habria mucho problema de calentamiento de bobina, pero aparecerian ruidos como si fuera una radio AM mal sintonizada, otra cosa que tambien es problema es que si el cable de parlante es medio largo (mayor a 1M por polo) presentara una caida bastante importante en el por efecto pelicular, por eso recomiendo 100% hacer bien el filtro de salida para no tener problemas que son complejos de comprender luego, por otro lado el UcD tiene realimentacion negativa a la salida del filtro, y como cualquier filtro presenta un giro de fase asociado. si se hace mal el filtro, la realimentacion puede quedar con un margen de fase demaciado acotado y podria oscilar... asi que ojo con hacer cualquier cosa con el filtro.


----------



## santiago61

hola compañeros tengo una transformador de  +- 30v que quisiera utilizar para este amplificador, alguien me podria pasar un esquema, para el filtrado de este con diodos y capacitores y de que valores serian convenientes?(claro simpre para este amplificador SwitchingAmp)el primero que se posteo NO UcD ,  creo que con este trafito (que pesa casi 1 kilo) obtendria +-40v si no me equivoco, al mismo lo tengo en una potencia mono audinac, de la epoca de la revolucion de mayo masomenos pero esta en recontra buen estado jeje.

saludos


----------



## ramirojujuy

Amigos a la fecha alguien ya concluyo el proyecto, del amplificadoricador ucd clase d.


----------



## santiago

este miercoles la armo, ya pedi el transformador 12A para estereo, no lo voy a trabajar en 200w, sino compro un transformador de 18A y listo, ahora pregunto no tienen algun amplificador pmw de 100w en 4omhs ? para empezar a experimentar, ademas 200w son muchos w para mi 12 que se banca los 200w peeero no me gusta tanto en esa bobinita

saludos


----------



## MFK08

En 8ohm cuanta potencia tira? 100W o 150w? con un transformador de 10A se pueden alimentar dos placas osea estereo? porque me parace una salvajada q consuma 10A una sola placa en pico. seria carisimo un transformador de 30 + 30 20A para una version estereo..


----------



## santiago

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> seria carisimo un transformador de 30 + 30 20A para una version estereo..



sip, es caro, y en 8 omhs yo le doy 150w 

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Cuenta básica de transformadores y potencias.

La eficiencia de un circuito está dada por la relación entre la potencia que efectivamente hace lo que se desea y la consumida en total. En el caso de los amplificador, la que llega a los bornes de salida dividida por la potencia total que toma de la fuente.

Hay amplificador que pueden ser un poco más y un poco menos eficientes, pero cada una de las clases tiene una eficiencia más o menos fija.
Los clase A, entre el 12 y 15%. Para un clase A de 10W, el consumo total será de poco más de 65W con el 15% de eficiencia. Eso significan 10W de audio y 55W de calor.
Un clase B puro tiene una eficiencia del 70 al 75% (el máximo teórico es un poco más del 78%).
Un AB ronda el 60/65% y un clase D oscila entre el 85 y el 90%.
Reitero: Puede ser un poco más o un poco menos en casos particulares, pero se ubican en esos números.

Para calcular la potencia de un transformador, si tengo un amplificador de 200W clase D, con una regla de tres simple y una eficiencia del 80% (para tener un margen mínimo de seguridad), da 250VA de potencia. Esa es la MÍNIMA del transformador para cada canal.
A eso habrá que sumarle lo que se pierda en la fuente, así que será un poco más. Cada cosa, una cuenta. Cada cuenta, más potencia.
Acordate: siempre que aparece calor (en un circuito en el que no se busca generar calor), hay una pérdida de energía y por lo tanto, de eficiencia.

Con 30+30V hacen falta 8,35A para tener 250VA. Si alimentás dos amplificadores de esos con uno solo de estos transformadores, vas a hacerlos funcionar bien hasta que entre los dos lleguen a consumir los 250W que entrega la fuente (con una eficiencia del 90%, unos 110W cada uno). Si recomienda un transformador de 300VA (30+30V, 10A), será que ya han calculado la potencia y eficiencia del amplificador, estimado la pérdida en la fuente y dejado el margen de seguridad necesario. Y la verdad, suenan muy lógicos los 10A por amplificador.
Espero que te haya servido de algo la explicación. Cualquier cosa, preguntá.
Ah, en 8Ω da 100W RMS (teóricos, en la práctica es esperable que sean algunos menos).

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

ok muchisimas gracias mas q clar la explicacion. pero ahi estaria tirando esos Ameperes por rama o me equiboco?


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

No entiendo bien tu pregunta, pero 10A es el TOTAL de corriente que puede suministrar el transformador.
Si fueran 30V, 10A + 30V, 10A, estaríamos hablando de 600VA.
Un 300VA común es, aproximadamente, un cubo de 10 cm por lado (poco más, poco menos) y cuesta unos 150 pesos argentinos. Con algo más chico, te están comiendo potencia. Con algo más grande, estás más cómodo, pero pagando más.  
Pedí los transformadores por su voltaje y potencia en Volt-Amper (VA). Si el que te lo está por vender no sabe lo que es, tené cuidado.

Saludos.


----------



## gokudesm

hola, no entendi la parte q dice para usar un bafle de 4 ohms, usar un inductor de 47uH/10A? como lo ago? y como lo conecto? gracias


----------



## sergiox

hola goku
http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm aqui tenes la pagina para calcular la bobina . solamente pone los datos que te dice el esquema del amplificador y listo !


----------



## gokudesm

ok gracias, alguien sabe cuanto me puede salir armarlo sin la fuente q ya la tengo? y el p1 de 1k para q sirve ? gracias


----------



## MFK08

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> De nada.
> 
> No entiendo bien tu pregunta, pero 10A es el TOTAL de corriente que puede suministrar el transformador.
> Si fueran 30V, 10A + 30V, 10A, estaríamos hablando de 600VA.
> Un 300VA común es, aproximadamente, un cubo de 10 cm por lado (poco más, poco menos) y cuesta unos 150 pesos argentinos. Con algo más chico, te están comiendo potencia. Con algo más grande, estás más cómodo, pero pagando más.
> Pedí los transformadores por su voltaje y potencia en Volt-Amper (VA). Si el que te lo está por vender no sabe lo que es, tené cuidado.
> 
> Saludos.



aca esta la gran duda que tengo conrespecto al transformadorr. cuando uno va a comprar un transformador lo pide en VA ok eso esta claro. Tu dices

30V, 10A + 30V, 10A 600va (esto no me queda claro me crea confusion)

lo que seria igual a 60vca con tap central por 20A esto serian 1200VA. ? siempre se habla de la potencia total del transformadorr.

corrijanme si me equiboco por favor.


----------



## sergiox

hola: cuando vallas a comprar el transformador decile que te de un transformador de 30v+30v por 10 A . con este transformador esta sobrado para este amplificador , porque en la realidad no necesitas un transformador que te brinde 10A continuos, lo que si requiere es que el transformador suministre  picos de 10A . asique quedate tranquilo con el transformador que queres comprar que va andar muy  bien .
saludos!


----------



## MFK08

me refiero a version estereo amigo. compro como me dices tu? Garcias por responder...

sguiendo la explicacion del creador del amplificador me puse a hacer calculos ya que la potencia que yo busco es de 150w en 8 ohm asique segui las formulas y obtube los siguientes resultados 
V=sqrt(150w*2*8)=48.9v (redondeamos en 50vcc)
I=50/8=6.25

con estos calculos tendre q cambiar el IRF9530 por uno que soporte mas tension para que no trabaje al limite. cual me recomiendan?


----------



## Cacho

Pongámoslo así:
Si tenés un transformador de 10V y 1A con un devanado secundario simple, estamos más que de acuerdo en que es un transformador de 10VA.

Si ahora tenés otro transformador, pero con DOS devanados simples de 10V y 1A cada uno (o dos transformadores iguales al primero, da igual), volvemos a estar de acuerdo en que tenés una potencia de 20VA.
Si unís un extremo del primer devanado con uno del segundo (los ponés en serie), pasás a tener un transformador de 10+10V, 2A, pero la potencia sigue siendo la misma: 20VA. 
EXACTAMENTE eso es un transformador con tap central, sólo que por comodidad, quienes bobinan simplemente sacan un cable de la mitad de un único bobinado secundario.



			
				MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> lo que seria igual a 60vca con tap central por 20A esto serian 1200VA. ? siempre se habla de la potencia total del transformador.
> 
> corrijanme si me equiboco por favor.



El error está en los 20A. Digamos que hay una rama de 30V (V1), el tap central (0V) y una rama más de 30V (V2). Desde V1 salen 10A hacia 0, llegan y siguen su camino hacia V2. En el semiciclo siguiente las corrientes son las mismas, pero en sentido contrario.
Son siempre 10A, y eso da en definitiva, 60V,10A, o 600VA. Es un poco más complejo, pero así se entiende fácil.
En el otro caso, (30+30V, 10A), pensalo como que solo una de las ramas puede entregar 10A: Primero van de V1 a 0 y después de V2 a 0. Esto son 30V, 10A, o 300VA.
No es exactamente así, pero sin entrar en cosas complejas, se entiende.
Espero haberte aclarado y no confundido más. Cualquier cosa, preguntá.

Saludos


----------



## alexx_57

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> me refiero a version estereo amigo. compro como me dices tu? Garcias por responder...
> 
> sguiendo la explicacion del creador del amplificador me puse a hacer calculos ya que la potencia que yo busco es de 150w en 8 ohm asique segui las formulas y obtube los siguientes resultados
> V=sqrt(150w*2*8)=48.9v (redondeamos en 50vcc)
> I=50/8=6.25
> 
> con estos calculos tendre q cambiar el IRF9530 por uno que soporte mas tension para que no trabaje al limite. cual me recomiendan?



Hola, yo voy a usar el irf9640 es de 200v, 11A y rdson=0,5


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias san cacho por la explicacion ahora si me quedo claro.
y gracias alexx 57 por el dato del irf9640 cuando lo armes comenta como te fue. Yo voy comprando las cosas de a poco. Pero como dije antes solo quiero 150w espero que los calculos que hice esten bien..


----------



## Cacho

De nada MFK.
Si "sólo" querés 150W en 8Ω (es bastante potencia) el cálculo de los 50+50V está bien hecho. Vas a necesitar un transformador de, por lo menos, 200VA.
Si lo conectás a 4Ω podés tener problemas, tené cuidado con los límetes de operación de los transistores (no me fijé en este caso en particular, pero ese es el problema que se puede presentar).
Por otro lado, si no tuvieran problemas con la potencia los transistores, no vas a tener mucha más potencia en 4 que en 8Ω, por la limitación de la fuente. Podrías sacar hasta 300W RMS con los 50V, pero con una fuente más grande unos 400VA).

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

ok gracias en eso si me fije. pero como la potencia va a ser para mi y quiero ponerle solamente parlantes de 8ohm no voy a tener problema asique enc uanto termine por completo el sinclair z-30 de tecnideso me pongo con este...


----------



## gokudesm

hola, tengo un problema no logro conseguir el mpsa92/42 la casa de elctronica no tiene ni idea  hay algun otro q sea parecido? gracias


----------



## Cacho

Esos son los reemplazos de muchos otros, difíciles de conseguir. Buscalos en algún otro lado porque son transistores muy comunes, en nuestro país por lo menos.

Saludos


----------



## ELECTROPAB

Hola me incorporo recien en este tema y realmente me ha interesado el proyecto en cuestion. Pero no me ha quedado muy claro el tema del filtro de salida. Ya que como yo pienso usar parlantes de 8Ω y no de 4Ω como originalmente esta dispuesto. No se cual seria el valor de la bobina y del condensador si este tubiese que cambiar. Aparte en las acotaciones hechas en uno de los archivos recomienda utilizar una bobina de 16uh(version ucd) y en el otro recomienda otro valor totalmente distinto(47uh version no ucd) ;siendo ambos circuitos tan similares me llamo la atensión. Yo pienso hacer la version ucd osea la mejorada segun lei.
agradezco desde ya la mano que puedan brindarme


----------



## luisgrillo

San_Cacho... amigo mio para mi que estas mal en el calculo de de la potencia del transformador,
si el transformador tiene un tap central, entonces en los 2 extremos de transformador irán creciendo 2 tensiones simétricas con polaridades opuestas esto quiere decir que si en una rama te entrega +5V, en el otro extremo abra -5V, así que si a cada rama le pones una resistencia de 1 ohm hacia el tap central, tendrás en una rama en la resistencia 1 5v con 5amperes positivos, y en la otra rama tendrás-5volts y -5 amperes, ahora. si pones una sola resistencia entre las 2 ramas tendrás 10 volts con 10 amperes en esa resistencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO

nop, dado que en cualquier conjunto de redes o rejillas dem kirchoff, la corriente del circuito siempre es la misma.

es como si tuvieses una red de agua y canillas.

no importa como coloques las canillas, la relacion entre el voltaje y la corriente se mantiene, de modo que la tensión cae, pero la corriente es la misma.

obviamente la corriente se distribuira por las canillas, pero sin caer ni nada.

cambiando de tema, expongo el nuevo pcb del nuevo amplificador conmutado clase D de 200watts ahora con ultra alta fidelidad.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> San_Cacho... amigo mio para mi que estas mal en el calculo de de la potencia del transformador,
> si el transformador tiene un tap central, entonces en los 2 extremos de transformador irán creciendo 2 tensiones simétricas con polaridades opuestas esto quiere decir que si en una rama te entrega +5V, en el otro extremo abra -5V, así que si a cada rama le pones una resistencia de 1 ohm hacia el tap central, tendrás en una rama en la resistencia 1 5v con 5amperes positivos, y en la otra rama tendrás-5volts y -5 amperes, ahora. si pones una sola resistencia entre las 2 ramas tendrás 10 volts con 10 amperes en esa resistencia.



El modelo de transformador en cuanto a las fases, es correcto, pero no en cuanto a las corrientes. También cometiste un error en la elección del transformador: es de 10+10V (20V con tap central) y no de 5+5V
Tu ejemplo es válido únicamente en un transformador con corriente infinita (en tu modelo entrega 30A y ni se mueven las amplitudes de los voltajes). Fijate si no, qué pasa en tu simulador cuando conectás los extremos con una resistencia de 0,001Ω. Seguramente va a darte que las ondas siguen con la misma amplitud y tenés una corriente 1000 veces más grande, y en la realidad estaría en cortocircuito.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

le puse las resistencias de 1 ohm pro que segun yo y alguna cosa que leí por hay, cuando tienes una resistencia conectada a una fuente de 1 volt, circulara una corriente de un amper, la resistencia es solo representativa, claro que si conectas una resistencia asi de pequeña como la que dices tu la fuente estara en corto circuito. pero si el transformadorrmdor esta diseñado para darte la corriente de 10 amperes en 10 volts, si le cocectas una resistencia de 1 ohm obtendras los 10 amperes de la fuente y en teoria no deberia de caer la tensión.
Si me equivoque en lo  de las corrientes,  son 2 circuitos los que debi de haber separado, que es primero el modelo de I1 sola, y otro con I2 e I3,

pero bueno, en el secundario como tienes 2 terminales del transformador y una toma central (tierra) se puede tomar como 2 fuentes de aimentacion, son 2 corrientes separadas y unidas por tierra, sumadas te dan la corriente y voltaje total del transformador. =) saludos


----------



## psychatog

No consigo la resistencias de metal film... Puedo usar comunes?


----------



## Tacatomon

si es posible,pero ten cuidado de no ponerlas en lugares criticos, como en el circuito oscliador.


----------



## ejtagle

Les voy a dar algunos datos extras... Las resistencias de metalfilm, no son realmente indispensables... Podrían sustituirse por resistencias de carbón (aunque NO pueden usar resistencias que sean inductivas, como las de alambre... Esas NO pueden usarse en este amplificador). Sin embargo, las resistencias de carbón tienen más ruido, (es ruido generado por microarcos de corriente entre los gránulos de carbón), por lo que en lo posible, son preferibles las de metalfilm... El amplificador va a ser mucho más silencioso.
En relación al valor de los componentes del filtro de salida (LC), la idea es que sea un filtro pasabajos, con el polo de segundo orden (es decir, la frecuencia de corte) en 22khz. Por supuesto, hay que tener en cuenta que el filtro está cargado por la resistencia del parlante, lo que disminuye el Q del mismo... A pesar de todo ésto, resulta que los valores del filtro (salvo la frecuencia de corte) no influyen demasiado en la respuesta en frecuencia (banda pasante de audio) del amplificador, gracias a que la realimentación se toma justo de la salida del filtro. En el caso del UcD, el filtro, tal como dijeron arriba, tiene como principal propósito filtrar la frecuencia de conmutación e impedir que llegue a los parlantes o se irradie. Y a la vez, no tiene que filtrar la señal de audio (que es el valor medio de la señal de salida PWM del amplificador)... Enfin... Es la punta del ovillo, pero no es tan complejo...
Hay 2 detalles más, extremadamente importantes... y que explican casi todo.... Como la realimentación del amplificador UcD está tomada de la salida del filtro, eso compensa la respuesta en frecuencia del filtro LC, al menos, en la banda de audio... Por eso la respuesta en frecuencia para la banda de audio es plana, aunque la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC sea de 22khz (que, como todos sabemos, un filtro de 2o orden no corta exactamente en la frecuencia de corte,sino que empieza a atenuar antes un poquito...)
 Y para aquellos que ya se han dado cuenta, podrían preguntar... Pero, si el filtro es de 2o orden, eso significa que genera un retraso de fase de 180grados para toda frecuencia superior a la de corte, y como la realimentación está tomada después del filtro, eso haría oscilar al amplificador exactamente a la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC ... ¿o no ? 
 Pero hay un detalle... Necesitamos que el amplificador oscile a una frecuencia bastante mayor que la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC, para que el filtro LC justamente pueda filtrar esa frecuencia de conmutación, y dar sobre el parlante sólo la tensión contínua que es la señal de audio amplificada... Justamente ahí está el truco de los amplificadores UcD... Si ven la red de realimentación, van a observar un capacitor además de la resistencia de realimentación típica de los amplificadores comunes... Ese capacitor agrega un cero a la función de transferencia, es decir, genera un adelanto de fase que cancela uno de los polos del filtro LC... Gracias a ese capacitor, el desfasaje de la red de realimentación es sólo de 90 grados, es decir, no es suficiente para hacer que el amplificador oscile... O mejor dicho, como el comparador también tiene un polo, pero a mucha mayor frecuencia (1Mhz aprox para el LM311), el polo del comparador da la frecuencia de oscilación... Bueno, eso tampoco es conveniente... Es una frecuencia demasiado grande, genera demasiada disipación en los drivers de los mosfets, y disminuye la fidelidad del amplificador (porque, a medida que la frecuencia de conmutación aumenta, empiezan a tener más importancia los tiempos muertos entre que se apaga un mosfet y se prende el otro, y a mayor porcentaje de tiempo muerto en relación al período de la sañal PWM, mayor distorsión, porque mientras ningún mosfet está encendido, no hay nada que controle el parlante).
Bueno, por eso el capacitor en la red de realimentación tiene una resistencia en serie. Esa resistencia introduce otro polo , pero en 400Khz, por lo que hace que la frecuencia de oscilación se estabilize en 400Khz. 
Ese es el truco del UcD... La red de realimentación, y tomar la realimentación de la salida del filtro LC. Como la realimentación está tomada de la salida del filtro LC, el amplificador es casi independiente de la carga del parlante... Enfin, hay muchísimo más que decir, pero, implica entrar en la teoría de funcionamiento del circuito aún más. Dejémoslo así por el momento.

Saludos, y espero haberles dado algunas pistas de cómo es que ésto funciona


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... y para picarles un poco la curiosidad... Es posible hacer un UcD sólo con mosfets canal-N (con lo que la potencia se puede hacer MUCHO más grande, y la eficiencia también) ... Pero, es difícil obtener una fidelidad extrema, tal como la obtenible con las versiones que les pasé antes. Tengo varios diagramas con componentes discretos que andan y obtienen CASI la misma fidelidad, pero algunos de los componentes son críticos y difíciles de conseguir... Por eso, sólo les voy a pasar una versión con un driver integrado , el IR2110, que simplifica muchísimo las cosas (anda a la una), aunque, como el IR2110 tiene más tiempo muerto que la versión de los drivers de mosfets discreta que hay en el UcD posteado antes (que tiene mosfets canal N y P), esperaría un poquitín más de distorsión...
No sé, realmente van a tenr que armarlo para saber. De éste no les paso plaqueta, porque no tengo hecha una placa oficial para el mismo... Pero, anda... 

Bueno, les paso el diagrama, y ustedes vean. No voy a responder preguntas sobre esta versiión con el IR2110, porque yo estoy más interesado en la fidelidad extrema, que en potencias extremas, y , tal como dije, la versión con el  IR2110 , a pesar que realmente suena muy bien, no es comparable con los drivers discretos (esperaría el doble de distorsión que con los drivers discretos, claro que el doble de 0.01% es 0.02% y sigue siendo realmente muy poco... Enfin)

Saludos!


----------



## ELECTROPAB

hola ejtagle disculpa mi ignorancia ops:  soy nuevo en esto de los amplificador clase d y se me ha presentado una dificultad al momento de realizar el filtro, ya que tu especificas un inductancia de 16uh para poder conectar un parlante de 4Ω y yo quisiera ponerle parlantes de 8Ω, de que valor tendria que ser la bobina y que mas tendria que modificar si fuese necesario. Te agradeceria mucho si pudieras facilitarme dicha información.


perdon por ser tan despistado no había podido leer bien toda la información expuesta.
y por eso mis preguntas fueron medias del todo fuera de lugar.


----------



## ELECTROPAB

debido a que no he podido conseguir los componentes necesarios para realizar la versión con el tl 074 y tampoco la del lm311 voy a llevar a cabo el amp ucd con el ir2110.
que si he podido conseguir todos los materiales una vez ensamblado les cuento como me fue


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que potencia da ese amplificador con IR2110, Sera que se le podrian hacer unos cambios para que la etapa de salida sea full bridge y asi obtener mas potencia o hacer una etapa stereo y colocarlas en puente.


----------



## ejtagle

Como dije... de la versión con el IR2110, mucho no voy a decr... La potencia puede ser MONSTRUOSA... Osea, realmente NO TIENE SENTIDO hablar de FULL BRIDGE... Gente, por favor, LEAN la hoja de datos del IR2110.. SOPORTA 600v! -> Con los mosfets adecuados, estamos hablando de 11200Wrms sobre 4Ohms!


----------



## FELIBAR12

Es increible la potencia que se puede obtener a partir de un montaje en clase d pero por curiosidad  para el esquema mostrado anteriormente (tal como esta) cual seria su potencia? su frecuencia de swicheo?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

yo no quiero toda esa potencia, jajajaja. lo que me gustaria es hacer un amplificador subwoofer de unos 700W RMS.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

He leido que tienen buena respuesta en graves y medios graves, pero para frecuencias altas el diseño del filtro se complica. aunque los powersoft tienen un buen rendimiento en toda la banda.


----------



## seaarg

ejtagle queria hacerte unas consultas:

Construi la primera version del amplificador clase-D (SwitchingAmp.pdf) con el TL074 montado con una fuente smps de diseño propio que tira +-42V 5A. Para mover un subwoofer en el auto. (probado con uno de 4 ohms y uno de 6 ohms) SIN inductor en la salida ya que como especificaste no es obligatorio en subwoofer. (probe ponerle inductor y el sonido es audiblemente el mismo, al menos en esas frecuencias).

Cambie el mosfet canal-N IRF630 por un IRF640 lo que hace que genere bastante menos calor. (tenia una diferencia notable de calor entre el canal-p y el canal-n)

La fuente, lamentablemente me tira 0.7 Volts mas del lado "negativo" que del positivo, es decir, el transformador no esta perfecto. (42.5 y -43.2)

Hasta aca, funciona de maravillas y el sonido es optimo, golpea bastante bien ademas.

Tengo 4 consultas:

1)- Los drivers de los mosfet, especialmente los MPSA (no tanto el BC337 y BC327) calientan a mi entender mucho. Les puedo dejar el dedo encima pero molesta bastante. (pasan los 44 grados en carcasa, que es el maximo de mi termometro digital) Y lo que MAS me preocupa es que los capacitores electroliticos de 100uF asociados a los zener 5.1v que alimentan los operacionales tambien calientan, probe poner hasta de 50v y lo mismo.

Lo mismo los zeners 5.1v, tambien calientan.

Sin embargo, en las lineas de alimentacion del operacional nunca tengo mas de 5.2 v (oscila entre 4.9 y 5.2v mas o menos depende de los "golpes")

Los mosfets puestos con disipador ni se enteran, estan frios al tacto.

¿Tendrias idea que puede estar sucediendo, o si estas temperaturas son normales?

2)- En el segundo operacional, la resistencia de 1K de realimentacion la cambie por una de 2.2K y una de 1K entre la pata 13 y masa, con la idea de darle un poco mas de ganancia al pre. ¿Es correcto esto o tengo un error conceptual?

3)- Volviendo a la temperatura (no tengo osciloscopio a mano), con la idea de que los 5.1v del operacional no fueran suficientes para llevar los transistores chicos a saturacion y que esa fuera la causa de la temperatura, subi los zeners de 5.1v a 12v (porque lei en la hoja de datos que los MPSA son de 6v en emisor-base) Sin embargo el resultado es el mismo. ¿Tenes idea que diferencia hace este cambio que probe? Ademas: ¿Es correcto pensar que al elevar la tension del operacional tendria menos posibilidad de distorsion en alto volumen? (ya que segun yo, no habria "recorte" por falta de voltaje)

4)- ¿Tendrias alguna recomendacion sobre un mosfet canal-P que soporte mayor voltaje, a fin de obtener un poquin mas de potencia? (aunque aun no se si la fuente se la aguante) Tambien veo que los MPSA son de 300V pero los BC de 50V, En este caso, ¿Seria bueno cambiar los BC por MPSA? (aunque tienen MUY distinto hFE segun mi tester).


----------



## ejtagle

Los capacitores de 100u calientan porque están al lado de las resistencias de potencia... No porque calienten en sí... Sí... no es muy bueno para su vida útil, digamos 
Los drivers calientan porque la frecuencia de switching es alta (1Mhz) y tienen que entregar picos de corriente grande... Hay 2 posibles soluciones: O disminuir la frecuencia de switching (cambiá C9 por 2n2 - Esto afecta ligeramente la fidelidad a alta frecuencia, pero probalo), o usar mosfets con menos capacidad compuerta-surtidor (Sliconix los tiene). De todas formas, el calentamiento no lo considero peligroso. La otra es que les pegues un disipadorcito a cada transistor... Yo creo que no vale ni la pena.

 Sobre el tema de la resistencia de realimentación, yoSOLO la cambiaría si la señal de entrada no supera los 2v p=p. Es decir, La salida del 2o operacional no tendría que superar en ningún caso los 2vpp. Si tenés la seguridad que la señal de entrada no va a pasar jamás de los 1vpp, entonces hacé el cambio, pero sino, NO.
 No cambies la tensión de alimentación del TL074: Eso hace que la etapa de salida no ande bien.. Para ser exactos, Las bases de Q1 y Q2 no deben pasar de los 3 volts, porque sino, los transistores entran en saturación, y eso es justamente lo que NO tiene que pasar. Al saturarse disipan muy mucha potencia. Todo está calculado para que el emisor suba en relación a masa 2.64 volts, lo que genera una baja de tensión sobre R5 y R6 de 12v aprox. en relación a la tensión de alimentación. Los zener de 12 v están por precaución y no porque tengan que operar como limitadores. Hay que evitar a toda costa la saturación de cualquiera de esos transistores pequeños, porque dejan de operar a la velocidad requerida. Los únicos que deben saturar son los mosfets.
 Si necesitás darle mas amplificación, modific'directamente R16 o R14.
 ¿ MOSFET canal=p de más corriente, o de más tensión... ? -  Desgraciadamente, no tengo recomendaciones.
 ¿ Cambiar los BCxxx ? -- No tiene sentido... Sólo ven 12 volts como máximo entre colector y emisor. 

Saludos!


----------



## seaarg

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Jamas me imagine eso con los capacitores, ya que las resistencias de potencia ni se enteran, estan frias al tacto.

Voy a cambiar el capacitor C9 para probar, imaginate que al aplicarlo a un subwoofer la fidelidad no seria tan importante creo. En mi caso, al estar dentro del auto quisiera que este todo lo mas frio posible.

Lo de que el operacional no supere los 2vpp es muy buen dato, apenas acceda a un osciloscopio lo mido y me aseguro, aunque es la salida de linea de subwoofer de un stereo de auto, "se supone" que debe ser 1vppp.

Con los datos de medicion de voltaje que me diste, son buen dato para diagnosticar que todo este como se calculo que sea en tu diseño, muchas gracias.

Los mosfets evidentemente saturan bien porque, si bien los tengo en un buen disipador, permanecen totalmente frios a plena potencia.

Consulta aparte (plena intuicion es esto): Hice el diseño de PCB similar al recomendado por vos, pero tuve que hacerle cambios de dimensionamiento para acomodarlo en la potencia completa (junto con la fuente). En mi primer intento hice una placa exactamente igual a tu propuesta, con 1 mosfet por "rama" y un clip de 5watt pero calentaban un poquito... entonces pense: Si en la fuente pongo 4 mosfet paralelo por rama para repartir la carga y disminuir el rdsOn, ¿porque no poner 2 por rama en paralelo en el amplificador? Sin embargo note empiricamente que funciono mucho mejor tal cual como lo diseñaste vos, con 1 solo por rama. De hecho con 2 paralelos calentaban y con 1 no (supongo que habia autooscilacion).

¿Estoy muy errado en el concepto de poner mosfets en paralelo para distribuir la carga? En la fuente puse 1 resistencia individual por gate. En el amplificador no... ¿puede ser esta la causa del calor y/o autooscilacion?

Otra consulta: Si bien mi proyecto es subwoofer y especificas que en ese caso puede NO ponerse el inductor, probe poner un inductor en serie con el parlante y un capacitor 105 (1uF) tantalio en paralelo al parlante (no tenia 1.5uf poliester como recomendas a mano para probar) El inductor lo fabrique con alambre 1mm enrrollado en un nucleo de los inductores de fuente de PC de la linea de 5V (no estoy seguro si es ferrite o iron powder). Audiblemente no note cambio excepto por una pequeñisima baja de volumen. sin embargo el inductor calentaba bastante. Mi pregunta es: ¿Esto puede deberse a que el inductor esta "amortiguando" las frecuencias de switching haciendo que al parlante pase el "voltaje promedio" sampleado unicamente? ¿o me quede corto en el grosor de alambre? ¿o si o si es necesario que el inductor sea con nucleo de aire? ¿que tan importante es el inductor en un subwoofer? (pregunto esto por si evita que la bobina del parlante sea la que caliente al filtrar la frecuencia de switching)

Ultima pregunta:
La fuente es una SMPS que tira 42V 5A y -42V 5A pero no puede tirar 10A "a la vez" en ambas ramas. Vos recomendaste 10A pico pero he aqui la duda: La onda cuadrada PWM generada a la salida del amplificador va desde los -40V a los +40V digamos consumiendole 5A a la fuente, pero nunca le consume 5A a las DOS ramas a la vez. ¿Es cierto este concepto? lo pregunto porque la fuente no parece "quedarse chica", ni calienta, poniendo el amplificador a pleno (aunque no le sobra nada) ¿o es que no lo estoy poniendo a pleno de esta forma? (no noto distorsion, mas bien "cartoneo" tipo "descone" del parlante cuando lo exijo muchisimo) Medido con tester analogico, la aguja permanece estable teniendo caidas muy pequeñas de 1 V en los "golpes", aclaro que la fuente tiene 4 capacitores de 1000uf por rama en la salida y trabaja a 33Khz, ¿quiza esto este ayudando a que no caiga? (la medida de amperes la hice poniendo una resistencia "en corto" y aplicando ley de ohm cuando el voltaje empezaba a caer, pero esto es carga fija, no variable como el audio).

Lo siguiente:
1)- Corregir la asimetria que tengo de voltaje en la fuente (al operacional estan llegando 5.02V y -5.18V aprox.)
2)- Bajar la frecuencia de switching del amplificador y ver que pasa
3)- en ultimo caso, disipadores a los transistores y a otra cosa! ya que en si como esta nomas funciona de lujo. Le pongo a la potencia completa un coolercito de pentium I y se acabo mi problema de temperatura jeje.

Muchas gracias por tu anterior respuesta y espero no abusar con mis preguntas.

PD: Para los que se preguntaban si armarlo o no, realmente vale la pena, lo recomiendo. Es "simple" y mucho mas barato y eficiente que ciertos amplificador integrados de otras clases. (ya queme uno que vale $ 50, me duro 10 segundos a plena potencia y ni se acerco a este). A mi criterio suena "especial" con una muy buena respuesta en graves cosa que le suele faltar a otro tipo de amplificador.


----------



## deniel144

holaa me gusto mucho este amplificador (la ultima version)  y lo quero armar en estereo ahora soy un aficionado nuevo en este tema del sonido entre otros, lo que quiero es que me acalaren algunas cosa (si pueden) en el pdf del amplificador sale una entrada que esta al medio de la salida y la entrada de voltague dice "16u" que es ? y si tienen una guia para aprender sobre transformadores ya que ese es un problema por que no entiendo mucho la alimentacion que deberia tener el amplificador estereo eso es lo que mas me urge 

saludos y espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## einstein

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> nop, dado que en cualquier conjunto de redes o rejillas dem kirchoff, la corriente del circuito siempre es la misma.
> 
> es como si tuvieses una red de agua y canillas.
> 
> no importa como coloques las canillas, la relacion entre el voltaje y la corriente se mantiene, de modo que la tensión cae, pero la corriente es la misma.
> 
> obviamente la corriente se distribuira por las canillas, pero sin caer ni nada.
> 
> cambiando de tema, expongo el nuevo pcb del nuevo amplificador conmutado clase D de 200watts ahora con ultra alta fidelidad.
> 
> saludos.



disculpa cheque el pcb que subiste y tenia unas faltas ya se las puse checalo estoy por armarlo segun el digrama asi debe de quedar espero no molestar a nadie con esto es para beneficio de todos los que quieran armarlo


----------



## MFK08

alguien tiene los archivos en pcb para acomodarlo a gusto personal...otra cosa hay fotos de la segundo version para ver como queda


----------



## davidmedinarcp

A todas estas, quien ha armado el amplificador y lo ha puesto a sonar, porque me parece que solo una persona lo ha hecho y no es de este post.......


----------



## seaarg

Para el que le interese el proyecto basado en este amplificador para automovil puede visitar:
http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/

Falta hacerse tiempo y conocer algun programa con el que realizar los esquematicos. Estan publicados solo los PCB. (si alguien sabe de algun programa free y sencillo para realizar los esquematicos, avise)


----------



## FELIBAR12

davidmedinarcp dijo:
			
		

> A todas estas, quien ha armado el amplificador y lo ha puesto a sonar, porque me parece que solo una persona lo ha hecho y no es de este post.......


 Yo ya lo he puesto a andar y funciona perfecto! lo unico que me gustaria es solucionar un recalentamiento que tengo en los driver (y deben calentarse porque swicheando a 1mhz aproximadamente...... imaginense).
El circuito es realmente bueno y la gran ventaja que tiene es la reduccion drastica de calor en los transistores de salida,por otro lado es recomendable diseñar un buen filtro de salida para un buen desempeño con cualquier carga. En cuanto termine unos experimentos que estoy haciendo con una fuente pwm y el amplificador, subo fotos.

Ahh y se me olvidaba, aislenlo muy bien para que no tengan interferencias en sus aparatos, yo por ejemplo casualmente tenia un radio cerca encendido en am y escuche una interferencia de la musica que sonaba en el amp!.


----------



## FELIBAR12

seaarg dijo:
			
		

> Para el que le interese el proyecto basado en este amplificador para automovil puede visitar:
> http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/
> 
> Falta hacerse tiempo y conocer algun programa con el que realizar los esquematicos. Estan publicados solo los PCB. (si alguien sabe de algun programa free y sencillo para realizar los esquematicos, avise)



programas para pcb's? hay muchisimos! y se pueden conseguir completos bajandolos de servidores como rapidshare o megaupload.Hay paginas especializadas en descargas de programas de ese tipo. Yo he realizado esquematicos y pcb's con proteus, protel, eagle, pcb wizard el paquete que viene con multisim,simetrix. Realmente son muy sencillos de utilizar.Luego imprimir en papel fotografico con impresora laser y listo transferir eso con una plancha bien caliente al pcb.El resto ya sobra decirlo.


----------



## seaarg

Gracias felibar12, de hecho yo use este amplificador para un subwoofer en el auto y funciona excelente, tengo los PCB que los hice con PIA pero me faltaban opciones para los esquematicos. Voy a revisar algunos que mencionas.

Por otro lado, en mi caso tambien calientan los drivers. Baje la frecuencia de funcionamiento como sugirio el autor (aceptando distorsion a cambio) pero calientan igual. Lo solucione con unos coolers de placa de video de PC y a otra cosa.

Para el que dude de armarlo, lo recomiendo. Esta en mi auto sonando de maravillas.


----------



## FELIBAR12

tambien estoy pensando en usar transistores driver y de potencia mas grandes que tengan caracteristicas similares a los anteriores,de esta manera es posible que el calor baje un poco porque por mas que este diseñado para trabajar asi, con el tiempo podrian fallar.De todas formas pienso adecuarlo para trabajar con mas potencia. Ah y las resistencias que bajan el voltaje al integrado tambien seria recomendable ampliar su potencia porque tambien se calientan demasiado, y trabajando con +/-33 vdc,no vaya y sea que un dia dejen de funcionar y ocasionen un accidente.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal Felibar12, mira con respecto a la fuente, la fuente a utilizar en este proyecto es una del tipo SMPS, o puedo usar una fuente tradicional?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Desde luego que se  puede usar una tradicional! no importa como obtengamos el voltaje requerido lo unico que hay que respetar es los parametros de corriente y potencia que exige el amp en este caso son 10amp pico que debe soportar la fuente.


----------



## Tacatomon

no saben de alguna manera de poner solo mosfets de canal N en el circuito del SwichingAmp, algun circuito extra que pueda invertir la señal del canal P para ser manejada por un canal N.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Ok gracias amigo


----------



## FELIBAR12

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> no saben de alguna manera de poner solo mosfets de canal N en el circuito del SwichingAmp, algun circuito extra que pueda invertir la señal del canal P para ser manejada por un canal N.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Tacatomon


 aqui pongo un circuito con solo canal n


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya que a ese diagrama no le entiendo ni... nada, solo alcanzo a reconocer algunas partes esenciales, pero, aun asi este tipo de circuito "inversos de canal P" no logro identificarlo. Que un experto nos ayude.

Saludos.

Tacatomon


----------



## FELIBAR12

varios que tengo por ahi muy similares al anterior. unos mas complejos que otros pero si se quiere discreto(seria ideal) y de buena calidad hay que trabajar asi.ejtagle quizas pueda ayudarte un poco con esto de los amps en clase d 

aqui un enlace para ver amps clase d tanto con canal n como otros http://home20.inet.tele.dk/audio/HIP4080_SODA_Class-D/hip4080_soda.htm
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## DJ DRACO

hola amigo david, creo q fuiste tu el de las correcciones.

realmente veo q el diagrama cambio, pero no reconozco q componenetes agregaste o quitaste.

son solo capacitores ceramicos de filtrado?


saludos.


----------



## Rick-10

Alguno de ustedes ha simulado este amplificador? Yo lo simule con el livewire y el proteus, pero en ninguno de los 2 ha funcionado.
Ademas tengo una duda en el esquema.





Segun el pdf de la primera pagina, los componentes con la denominacion DNP deben ser omitidos, pero lo que no me queda claro es que si tengo que conectar a GND la resistencia de 1KΩ!
Saludos.
PD: Si alguien ha simulado el circuito, me haria el favor de subir el archivo?


----------



## ricardodeni

basta, basta y basta , dejen de desconfiar del amplificador, este amplificador lo arme hace meses y hasta el dia de hoy que sigue funcionando perfectamente, entivian los driver , calientan los mosfet ( ahora los tengo SIN disipador ) y calientan las R de los zenner , pero esta todo dentro de los parametros normales, dejen de dudar y armenlo, tal cual como dijo ejtagle el amplificador funciona a la primera.

saludos.


----------



## seaarg

En mi caso, lo trate de simular en isis (proteus) pero supongo que por el principio de funcionamiento del amplificador no logre nada mas que oir "la portadora". Sin embargo ya arme 2 y funciona espectacular y a la primera. En mi caso calientan, a mi gusto, bastante los drivers y las R y zeners incluidos. Los mosfets van "helados" (con disipador).

No lo duden, FUNCIONA y excelentemente. La temperatura de drivers no parece afectar ya que lo puse en el auto y en recorridos de 2hs a bastante volumen funciona sin problemas y la temp se mantiene constante.

En cuanto a rendimiento, con una fuente que "solo" tira 5A y un buen baffle para un subwoofer de 10" 4 ohms tuve que ponerlo a la mitad de potencia porque me dejaba "sordo".

¿Demasiado simple para ser cierto? Bueno, parece simple pero el principio de funcionamiento creo que no lo es tanto jeje.


----------



## seaarg

Ah, Rick-10 los componentes que marcaste podes hacer de cuenta que no existen. No tendrias que conectar la res de 1k a masa y funciona.

Si conectas en ese punto una res de mitad de valor (500R en mi caso eleve a 2k2 la de 1k y puse 1k a masa) aumentas la ganancia del operacional PERO... Segun me corrigio el autor, la amplificación no se debe tratar de aumentar por ese lado ya que no es la forma (cosa que comprobe despues).

En definitiva, hace de cuenta que no estan esos componentes ni la conexion a masa


----------



## Rick-10

Muchisimas gracias por aclarar mi duda seaarg! Ahora si lo voy a armar! 

Ricardodeni, no desconfie en ningun momento del amplificador, hice este post teniendo ya todos los componentes, lo del simulador era solo por curiosidad, ya que con el Isis los amplificador generalmente suelen funcionar! Concuerdo con seaarg, creo que por el principio de funcionamiento no funciono.

Mañana mismo comienzo a armarlo, aunque todavia me falta la fuente. Me impresiono la relacion entre el precio de los componentes del amplificador y la potencia. Aqui en paraguay me costaron 50.000Gs=10US$. Pero lo mas caro es la fuente(el transformador, unas 3 veces mas que el precio del amplificador). Creo que voy a tener que esperar un poco antes de poder hacer funcionar el amplificador, ya que tambien tengo que hacer un fuente conmutada para alimentarlo. Me costara menos dinero hacer la fuente conmutada que comprar el transformador de nucleo de hierro.

Seaarg, que tipo de fuente utilizas tu para alimentarlo en el auto? Podrias subir el diagrama de la fuente que utilizaste? Si no es mucha molestia.

Cuando termine de montar este bicho, prometo subir algunas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

Alguien tiene alguna fuente conmutada ya probada y lista para este amplificador asi estaria completo el proyecto y quedaria sencacional y muy liviano jaja


----------



## BUSHELL

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-110-220vac-14683/

Ahi la tienes. Solo estamos esperando unos retoques finales...


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias no la habia visto...


----------



## seaarg

En http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com estoy armando un sitio donde explico como hice para armar una potencia para subs en auto con este amplificador y una smps de diseño propio.

Estan los PCB de la fuente alli y las explicaciones, me falta algun programa para poder realizar los esquematicos aun. Es basada en el TL494

Desde ya la idea no es llevar trafico al sitio ni nada por el estilo. Simplemente lo estoy armando para que otros puedan hacer lo que yo hice (siendo solo un aficionado). y que tengan todo alli en un mismo lugar.

La fuente es "similar" a la de luciperro, con la gran diferencia del integrado.

Si alguien me propone algun programa SIMPLE con el que hacer el esquematico, bienvenido sea! (probe con PCB wiz pero no lo logro, simplemente no tiene "integrado 16 pin" en los esquematicos, etc.etc)

Alguien sabe si con el pack de proteus y/o isis se puede hacer esquematicos? (solo lo uso para simular algunas cosas) desde ya no tiene el TL494


----------



## Rick-10

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. 
Mira depende, yo generalmente hago los esquematicos con el livewire, y los PCBs con el PCB Wizard(porque dices que el PCB Wizard no posee integrados de 16 Pines?, el mio si los tiene). 
Los utilizo porque son de uso practico. Sin embargo, los programas Isis(simulacion de circuitos) y el Ares(diseño de PCBs),ambos del pack proteus, son mas complicados.

Yo para subir esquematicos al foro, lo que hago es diseñar los circuitos en el livewire y con la tecla printscreen capturo la pantalla, esa imagen la pego en paint, la recorto y listo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/ Podes ver este foro, cuando tengas tiempo buscas un programa con el que te sientas a gusto y lo utilizas para hacer los esquematicos.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

Gracias Rick, tratare de conseguir el livewire a ver que pasa!


----------



## Rodgers

hola a todos!

mi nombre es Rodgers soy muy aficionado al sonido, pero ya estoy cansado de los mismos diseños de amplificador lineales de la sclases AB, g, h , entre otros...........
quisiera obtener información y/o esquemas de los amplificador clase D o digitales para seguir trabajando con los pocos planos  que he conseguido!

espero contar con su ayuda!
.........


----------



## Rick-10

Hola rodgers! Fijate en la primera pagina de este post. Ahi encontraras el .pdf de este amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Con éste seguro que podés hacer los esquemas y hasta simulaciones. Es Gratis, facil, muy bueno, se pueden crear simbolos, se pueden cambiar los colores de la plantilla, de los componentes, en fin..para mi, el mejor.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/simulador-ltspice-freeware-10006/#post130348


----------



## Rodgers

gracias!

bueno......probare con el de 200w para mirar que tal suena, si no me gusta el sonido probare con el otro que segun es mejor........
en fin lo que me interesa es probar ya que nunca he fabricado uno de estos tipos.......

si alguien le interesaria algun plano de otras clases, no se, solo hablen! que de las otros topologias las he trabajado hace mucho tiempo y me defiendo bien!

saludos!


----------



## seaarg

Bueno, finalmente gracias a la colaboracion de bushell y Rick-10 pude hacer los esquematicos de la fuente SMPS que diseñe para la que implementacion de este amplificador como subwoofer para automovil.

Los pueden encontrar en:
http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/?q=downloads

Aunque les recomiendo que empiecen por:
http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/

Ya que en el sitio se explica la construccion del transformador y algunos detalles mas.

Tambien agradezco a luciperro ya que su diseño de fuente SMPS me sirvio de orientacion para diseñar la mia con TL494.

Por supuesto, el agradecimiento a ejtagle por su excelente amplificador. Que lo disfruten!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo de aumentarle el voltaje de alimentacion de +-45v a +-80v es por los mosfet o hay otra cosa adicional que haya que modificarle, alguno de ustedes lo ha trabajado con voltajes mayores.

Que tal es el sonido, para graves y medios?, porque creo que para altos se puede usar una etapa lineal clase AB.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola a todos! He seguido el hilo de este post y me decidí a armar este amplificador. No he tenido problemas en conseguir los componentes, salvo el capacitor de 820p de mica-plata que no lo he conseguido (versión no ucd). Alguien sería tan amable de decirme por cual otro tipo de capacitor lo podría reemplazar? Desde ya muchas gracias! Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Yo en pruebas puse un capacitor comun de 1nF (102) y funciono aparentemente sin cambios. De todos modos, segun el autor ese capacitor regula la frecuencia de operacion. A mas grande mas baja frecuencia pero mas distorsion.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

En la casa de electrónica me comentaron que ese tipo de capacitores son viejos, y se usaban para realizar osciladores por su gran estabilidad, es por eso que no se que otro tipo de capacitores sería aceptable utilizar para no alterar su funcionamiento. Pero si me decís que te anduvo bien probare entonces con uno común nomas. Luego que arme todo aviso que onda! Saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola:
           Hoy queria dejarles el PCB del amplificador swichingamp, ya que acabo de diseñar la placa y quiero su opinion al respecto. Si les parece que cumple con los requisitos ya que a alta frecuencia la cosa se complica un poco. Espero que les agrade, Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

Esta muy bueno el diseño solo tiene una cosa q ami no me gusta, y es el camino que pasa entre medio de las patitas del transistor que esta arriba a la izquierda...


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Si, es la alimentación para el resto del circuito. Lo que pasa que es el único camino que encontré para no colocar un puente ya que no soy amigos de ellos. Una alternativa sería abrir un poco las patitas del transistor para aumentar un poco el espacio no? Veo si lo modofico entonces a ver que onda. Saludos amigos!


----------



## Rick-10

Porque no utilizaste el PCB del pdf swwitching amp? Yo acabo de terminar de montar el amplificador utilizando el PCB original. No tuve ningun problema, a exepcion de que no me di cuenta que el PCB incluia los componentes DNP que se observan en el diagrama y que son omitidos en el montaje, quedaron algunos agujeros y pistas sin conectar pero que mas da, lo hecho, hecho esta. 

Mañana pruebo el amplificador porque no poseo aún la fuente. Además subiré algunas fotos del mismo. Me asombra lo pequeño que es en relacion a otros amplificador de menor potencia(la ventaja de los clase D)


----------



## FELIBAR12

Diego_eliasv dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> Hoy queria dejarles el PCB del amplificador swichingamp, ya que acabo de diseñar la placa y quiero su opinion al respecto. Si les parece que cumple con los requisitos ya que a alta frecuencia la cosa se complica un poco. Espero que les agrade, Saludos!



Cuidado! el diagrama que hiciste tu esta mal! fijate en los sources de los trans de salida,cada source debe ir al voltaje y ojala que el pcb no tenga ese problema revisalo bien porque sino como decimos aca en colombia "esa platica se perdio!"


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Gracias felibar12! No me di cuenta que está invertido en mi esquematico el drenaje y fuente del irf9! Cuando lo corrija lo subo así los que lo deseen puedan utilizarlo! 
Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Bueno, acabo de terminar este amplificador...

Sin palabras...espectacular! En general, es impactante, se oye muy bien..., bajos potentes y medios/ agudos bien definidos. MI transformador es de 24-0-24, 6 A, así que después de la etapa de rectificacion tengo +/- 32 VDC.

Le puse una bobina de 50 uH, en serie con el parlante (Su función es hacer de pasobajos primer orden a una frecuencia alta, quizá más arriba del  rango audible) construído con un alambre esmaltado calibre 12( uff! un poco grueso, se me fué la mano, je,je,je). Mosfetes iguales a los sugeridos, PCB igualita a la de autor ejtagle ( un poco chica, se me dificultó un poco, hay que usar un broca de aprox 0.5 mm diametro)

Animado por que era un clase D. le puse unos pequeños disipadores..... pero no valieron...estos calientan como un P..madre...así que no sé si sea que tenga un error  o que en realidad pretender escatimar en radiadores sea demasiado pretensioso... por que calientan calientan....o sea sin disipadores, se ve salir un humo a los 5 seg, de caña... por eso le  puse unos radiadores como los que vi en las fotos de los compañeros..pero tampoco...

Así que en este momento, sobre la mesa de trabajo, tengo la criatura sonando de lo lindo, pero ayudado por un ventilador para forzar aire a través de las aletas. El objetivo es dejarlo hasta que se queme...pero ya lleva dos horas y nada, sigue vivo el condenao...

Conclusión espeluznantes: 

1)Necesita radiador si o si.
2)Duro de matar.
3)Impresión sonora: Prueba superada,,,con buenísimas calificaciones.....supera ampliamente las expectativas, considerando lo pequeño que es.
4)Sale a la primera, si no cometes errores de ensamble (yo cometí uno...tontísimo)

Quieren fotos?


----------



## seaarg

Te adjunto la foto para que veas que disipador le puse yo (estan separados de los de fuente) y con eso la temperatura esta absolutamente controlada... mosfets frios al tacto, disipador apenas tibio.

Coincido en lo de "duro de matar", a este amplificador le hice de todo en pruebas y como si nada! De hecho, por un error de no poner con malla los cables que van al opto de la fuente, esta me tiraba picos (cortisimos) de 250V y aun asi nunca se quemo!


----------



## Rick-10

Pues yo tambien termine el amplificador hace unos dias. Hoy fui a la tienda a comprar de nuevo los Mosfefs porque se me quemaron por accidente(las salidas hizo corto con el positivo de la fuente) Pues si, estoy impresionado. Yo tambien utilize la PCB del autor y la verdad que se me complico un poco porque es muy pequeña.

Con respecto a lo de los disipadores a mi me paso algo extraño. Puse a prueba el amplificador con unos +/- 35V y un parlante de 8Ohms. Al maximo apenas se calentaban un poco los transistores. Luego hoy despues de reemplazar los Mosfets que habia quemado, haciendo algunas pruebas exploto un capacitor del filtro de la fuente del TL074 (1uF/63v Electrolitico). No se cual fue el motivo de la explosion porque este estaba bien polarizado y nunca habia calentado. Luego se puso en corto la alimentacion positiva a causa del capacitor dañado. Desconecte la fuente y repare lo del condensador.
Despues de esto el Mosfets canal P(IRF9530) calienta mas, pero funciona de todos modos. Mañana lo reemplazo de nuevo poque creo que se daño, aunque el amplificador suena bien.

De todos modos hay que coloarle unos disipadores por las dudas. Aunque probe el amplificador al maximo  a ver si se quemaban los Mosfets, se calentaron mucho pero no se quemaron!. Lo bueno es que si se averia, solo hay que cambiar los drivers de salida, porque el resto de los componentes casi nunca sufren daños.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

yo les comento que tambien arme la etapa clase de y me dejo un poco instaitfecho (mas potenciaaaa)...
en fin le pongo las fotos para que lo aprecien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157507/


----------



## Rick-10

Yo estoy conforme. Es demasiado pedir mas potencia con solo un mosfet por ciclo!


----------



## Tacatomon

son gustos jajaja solo gustos...

a poco no seria genial hacer un subbass casero de unos 400W RMS todo en el mismo cajon acustico para ver peliculas? ademas ahorrando energia?.

saludos.


----------



## Rick-10

Señores, alguno de ustedes se han percatado si el amplificador produce calor en el woofer, parlante , tweeter o algun otro elemento de salida.

Acabo de darme cuenta que el amplificador calienta demaciado a mi woofer y un tweeter con el solo hecho de conectarlos al amplificador, es decir sin reproducir ningun sonido. No tengo idea de cual sera el problema, ya que no se escucha ningun sonido de alterna, ni tampoco puedo apreciar con el tester la presencia de continua en la salida. Eso si, el voltaje alterno que me indica en la salida el tester sin reproducir audio es de uno 2V a 3V, sera ese el problema?

EDIT: Creo haber soluciado el problema, la alterna presente en la salida parace ser una de alta fecuencia. Al colocar el inductor en la salida se impide el paso de esta a los elementos de salida.


----------



## Tacatomon

exacto, a mi tambien me pasaba, y casi quemo mi medio de 3.5".


----------



## Rick-10

Entonces es necesario colocar el inductor que se indica en el PDF!. Pruebalo y notaras la diferencia.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

si queremos fotos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

Conclusión espeluznantes: 

1)Necesita radiador si o si.
2)Duro de matar.
3)Impresión sonora: Prueba superada,,,con buenísimas calificaciones.....supera ampliamente las expectativas, considerando lo pequeño que es.
4)Sale a la primera, si no cometes errores de ensamble (yo cometí uno...tontísimo)

Quieren fotos?[/quote]

pero por supueto que queremos fotos y todas las que puedas aqui o en el post de amplificador echos en casa


----------



## BUSHELL

Las fotos, mostrarán la quemazón....

Cambié los radiadores y puse uno como el que vi en la foto de Seaarg. Esta vez, no puse el ventilador... Calienta tanto, que no puedo ni resistir ni un segundo tocando el radiador, serán como unos 100 grados...puse unas gotitas de agua y se evaporaron ante mis ojos! Esto definitivamente no es normal y claro...hasta que se hicieron fuegos artificiales...

Se quemaron el irf630 y sus vecinos, sobre todo la resistencia R2 de 680 Ohm, quedó vuelta m.... y en fin..verán la mortandad..

Si hubiera algo mal.....no hubiera sonado..(digo yo)......un misterio de ciencia electrónica...

Ah un dato: Los capacitores de 1 uf/63 los puse de polyester, pues en el plano especifica que NO SON electroliticos, lo digo por el simbolo y calentaban por sí mismos mucho también.... será mejor ponerlos electroliticos?

Para Rick-10 y los demás:
Dice el autor ejtagle: "El inductor hace falta si el parlante a usar es un tweeter o un rango extendido... Es que el amplificador genera (además de la señal de audio) , una portadora de alta frecuencia (no audible), pero los tweeters responden a dicha frecuencia, por lo que se recalientan y pueden quemarse. Al agregar el inductor en serie, evitás que ese contenido de alta frecuencia llegue al tweeter, por lo que el mismo soporta sin dramas el amplificador"

Así que no lo pongan sin el inductor en serie. *Es obligatorio en todos los casos (Excepto para subwoofer)*

Veré de hacerlo nuevamente.

Sniff!


----------



## ivan_mzr

Quizas seria bueno intentar usar un IRFP240 y 9240 estos disipan mas, 150W@25ºC contra los 75W del irf630  y ademas no abria que hacer mayores modificaciones al PCB, y ya pensando en cosas por qeu no cambiar los driver por un IR2110 y elevar el voltaje... son ideas nada serio... por lo menos lo de cambiar los mosfet voy a intentar.


----------



## BUSHELL

De acuerdo, pero la idea es que no calienten tanto. Pienso que ahí se va mucho de la eficiencia, en calor, energía que debería ir a los bafles. Estoy seguro que algo anda (o andaba) mal, justo en ese lado, donde se ve quemado, que es el lado del Irf 630. Lo primero que se incendió (literalmente) fué la resistencia R2 de 680 ohm.

Otros dicen que no calienta tanto y la prueba son las fotos de sus pequeños radiadores. 

La siguiente es otra foto (Es que lo cogí el truqui a los acercamientos..con la cámara). Esta vez del PCB, por debajo, quemado.


----------



## Tacatomon

tus transistores estan aislados entre la placa disipadora?

los mios tambien calentaban y me daba miedo que en media muestra educativa echara humo... pero no fue asi,: 

me imagina que calentaban bastante porque los mosfets que compre eran falsificados. por eso.. si no como explicar que el autor del diagrama diga que "por seguridad" poner unos clips de 5W.

yo se los puse pero aun asi calentaban de mas....

saludos.


----------



## Rick-10

No tengo idea de que estara pasando, pero a mi tambien me pasa lo mismo con el tema del calor. Cuando monte por primera vez todo, utilice Mosfets de la marca Fairchild. Luego los reemplace porque los queme por accidente(corto entre el + de la fuente y el output). Ahora utilizo Mosfets de la marca ST y estos calientan muchisimo mas, pero no tanto como para echar humo, calculo yo unos 100º aproximadamente.


----------



## FELIBAR12

ivan_mzr dijo:
			
		

> Quizas seria bueno intentar usar un IRFP240 y 9240 estos disipan mas, 150W@25ºC contra los 75W del irf630  y ademas no abria que hacer mayores modificaciones al PCB, y ya pensando en cosas por qeu no cambiar los driver por un IR2110 y elevar el voltaje... son ideas nada serio... por lo menos lo de cambiar los mosfet voy a intentar.


 no estaria nada mal probar ese par pero yo le pregunte a ejtagle si servian y me dijo que no porque tenian mas rds on y otros parametros distintos que lo unico que se lograria es que discipen mas(por las rdson). mas sin embargo por el hecho de tener mas resistencia termica (por el tamaño) podrian ser buenos candidatos y quizas en la practica hasta sirvan,yo por mi parte no lo he probado con  todo el voltaje que es porque no quiero acabar con los driver(esos si se calientan demasiado desde que se enciende) ,y las resistencias que bajan el voltaje para los zener de 5v tambien,de resto  todo anda normal, pienso que el calor en general de todo es normal,los de potencia apenas entibian y sobre todo el canal p porque como es de apenas 100v(y dificilconseguir un transistor parecido pero de mas corriente y voltaje).Como dije alguna vez con +/-20 vdc ni siquiera hay que poner discipador.Seria bueno que alguien lo probara con irfp240 y 9240 para ver cuales son los resultados en cuanto a sonido y comportamiento termico.


----------



## Tacatomon

bueno, cabe decir que lo lleve hasta 70VCD y no se fundio nada, solo se elevo la temperatura...

y volo el mosfet de canal P, de porsi era trucho... aguanto bastante.


----------



## BUSHELL

En mi amplificador, no tengo aislados los Drenadores...De hecho, en el esquema comparten el Drenador y, obviamente, en el PCB también lo comparten, que es la salida para el Parlante.

Por eso yo...los junté también en el radiador....al no aislarlos con mica!  Será por eso? Antes les había puestos a cada uno un miniradiador independiente, y el calentamiento era atroz... Por eso usé radiador como el de la foto de seaarg y no lo aislé con mica ni con nada!


----------



## Tacatomon

bueno, a mi párecer, no creo que este bien unir los drenadores en eso punto, por eso esta el cobre que los une, me imagino que esto podria causar oscilaciones, por la un poco baja cunductividad del aluminio y cosas así. No se muy bien del tema pero no me parece correcto.

Que opine un profesional.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

En mi caso, solo les puse silicona termica, el alumino los une al igual que el PCB.

En los 2 amplificadores que hice solo calientan los drivers (en el ultimo, de la foto, un poco mas que en el primero), resistencias de potencia y los capacitores y zeners que regulan el voltaje al integrado.

Los disipadores estan apenas tibios al tacto luego de 1 hora de uso (solo en graves, aclaro) a 42 Volts.

Mis mosfets son marca International Rectifier.

Ya tiene 1 mes funcionando en el auto con viajes de 1 hora y aun todo perfecto.


----------



## MFK08

consulta, aparte del autr quien hiso la segunda version? para saber como le funciono y como hiso la bobina


----------



## Juani_84

Hola muchachos.. la verdad estoy muy interesado en armar el amplificador UCD q mencionan. Pero tengo una duda, se pude manejar la potencia de salida, o sea, el volumen, o siempre tira los 200W? Y de ser asi, como se hace? Puedo poner un potenciometro que atenue la señal d entrada y con eso disminuir la salida?
Gracias...Saludos


----------



## Juani_84

hola, les hago otra pregunta....porq al final estoy mareado con el tema del transformador...
Estamos de acuerdo en que tiene que ser de 30 + 30 y 10 A, para la version mono, no...?
Pero entonces eso significa tener un transformador de 600 VA (equivale a un transformador d 60V 10A).
Pero si tengo entonces un transformador de 600 VA y el amplificador solo convierte 200 en potencia util, tenemos un rendiminto de 33%...que no se parece en nada al rendimiento de estos amplificadores...
Se entiende..?
Para mi son 10 A en total, o sea 5 por rama.........y eso seria un transformador de 30+30-5A y 300VA
Espero que me ayuden a entender esto....jajaja
Saludos


----------



## Manonline

el autor dice que el amplificador tiene PICOS de consumo de HASTA 10A, la verdad que no se cual es la corriente nominal de consumo a plena carga.


----------



## FBustos

una forma de decirlo es -5A y +5A = 10A a 200W (40V x 5A). asi  lo entiendo yo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> el autor dice que el amplificador tiene PICOS de consumo de HASTA 10A, la verdad que no se cual es la corriente nominal de consumo a plena carga.



Pero los picos de consumo *no los entrega el transformador, los entregan los capacitores de la fuente*!!!, claro que dependiendo de cuanto duren...pero si son picos...mas de unos pocos milisegundos no pueden durar.

Y pregunto: *que es plena carga?* La carga maxima real antes de que el amplificador recorte con una onda senoidal pura o la potencia máxima bajo una señal musical real?? Sin definir esto, es inutill hablar de la capacidad de la fuente de alimentación.

Saludos!


----------



## Manonline

toma la convencion que quieras, no se la corriente eficaz que consume... no lei todas las paginas... solo lei el PDF hace un tiempo cuando lo encontre por la web...


----------



## Milton

hola, acabo de armas la version UCD switching amp y la verdad me decepciono despues de todos los comentarios, quisiera saber si a alguien le paso que se calentaran los IRF mucho, al punto de no poder tocar el disipador, tambien medi la frecuencia de trabajo y es muy alta.
Quisiera saber si tiene alguna influencia que haya bobinado la inductancia sobre un barrita de plastico enves de dejarla hueca o el valor de esta.
He revisado todo el resto y esta bien, otra cosa envez de 3 V tengo 4.1 pero los zeners estan bien.

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria.
desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

He visto muchas inconsistencias en este amplificador y no me decidido a probarlo, ya hice la board en el computador y aun no he comprado los materiales porque he leido comentarios de algunos que lo armaron y al parecer no les ha funcionado bien, aunque a otros si...


----------



## djmyky

Pucha   no creo que vaya a mal tan bien que esta el tema de 200wts que si sale   por se debe de armar tal cual es y es optimo 

el amplificador funca


----------



## Rick-10

El amplificador funciona a la primera(si no cometes errores en le montaje de los componentes) Ahora estoy por armar otro. Se me ha quemado dos veces(por culpa mia), pero lo bueno es que solo se queman los Mosfets y ningun otro componete. Lo unico que me ha parecido extraño es que la primera vez que lo probe, los Mosfets no calenteban, luego los reemplaze cuando los queme, y los reemplazos si que calentaban muchisimo! Ahora los volvi a reemplazar y estos no calientan absolutamente nada! Conclusion: No deben calentar!
Animate y móntalo! No te arrepentiras!
Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> El amplificador funciona a la primera(si no cometes errores en le montaje de los componentes) Ahora estoy por armar otro. Se me ha quemado dos veces(por culpa mia), pero lo bueno es que solo se queman los Mosfets y ningun otro componete. Lo unico que me ha parecido extraño es que la primera vez que lo probe, los Mosfets no calenteban, luego los reemplaze cuando los queme, y los reemplazos si que calentaban muchisimo! Ahora los volvi a reemplazar y estos no calientan absolutamente nada! Conclusion: No deben calentar!
> Animate y móntalo! No te arrepentiras!
> Saludos.



Que version armaste la UCD o la que lleva el TL?


----------



## Rick-10

Arme la version con el TL, ahora voy a armar la version UcD!


----------



## BUSHELL

Yo estoy por probar nuevamente, esta vez con AMBOS transistores marca International Rectifier. 
Usaré esta vez una PCB de mi autoría un poco más grande que la original del autor.

El detalle del calentamiento excesivo (uno debe ser capaz de aguantar tocar el disipador con el dedo, sin quemarse), es un síntoma que parece que muestra que algo anda mal. Suena, pero se quemará pronto. 

Cuando se me quemó el mío, perdí todos los transistores del lado del ifr630 y el otro mosfet, el 9530. Pero recuerden que fué por dejarlo calentar excesivamente, no por descuidos.

Ojalá esta vez no se me recaliente. Rick10 me ha dado una luz, pues él dice que no debe calentar. 
Veremos.

Pero la idea es identificar el problema, no andar armando a la loca, que unos calienten y otros no.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Disculpen que me meta en esta charla, pero por que no aclaran bajo que condiciones hicieron la prueba cuando calentó y cuando no lo hizo. Por que en estas condicones, ninguno de ustedes sabe que diablos hizo el otro para que le calentara o para que no lo hiciera. 

Si se fijan en el primer post de ejtagle, van a ver que el habla de 15 watts por transistor mos-fet y eso requiere disipadores y bastante grandes (el habla de 4.5 ºC/Watt), no esa latitas que vi en algun post. Así que si les calientan los transistores, no es anormal, pero tal vez tienen disipadores muy chicos...

Fijense acá, que tienen la resistencia térmica de la mayoría de los disipadores comúmente disponibles.
http://www.disipadores.com

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aunque en el pdf dice que no necesitan disipadores, pero por seguridad se le colocan unos disipadorcitos de 5W.

Me preocupa algo que hablo algun compañero de una portadora de alta frecuencia en la salida, esto es malo, tanto para el amplificador asi como para los parlantes que se conecten.


----------



## hazard_1998

oscar, no es malo para el amplificador, precisamente es su principio de funcionamiento
si es importante filtrara para usar con cajas de rango extendido, no asi para subwoofers, por otro lado si el amplificador es de 200Wrms, con un rendimiento maximo del 92%, 
la potencia consumida será 200/0.92 = 217,4W de consumo de alimentacion, los 17.4W de diferencia es calor disipado.


----------



## FELIBAR12

El problema no esta en la portadora de la señal sino en el desplazamiento de la membrana de las bocinas debido a los pocos voltios en la salida(se puede observar cuando se enciende sin señal),algo que normalmente deberia estar en valores muy inferiores a los 250mvdc,y he visto que algunas veces aparece mas de esta cantidad casi llegando al voltio o sobrepasandolo,de todas formas el sonido no es afectado(o no lo noto),quizas sea cuestion de armar BIEN el filtro de la salida porque si las bocinas de alta frecuencia responden a eso entonces cualquier transductor sufrira de lo mismo pero en menor magnitud(pienso yo).O quizas seria cuestion de blindar mas el circuito,usando distancias prudentes en los cables,apantallados en la entrada,etc.
Los discipadores que yo he usado son de los que traen los televisores,los del comando de los tres colores en el cañon de la pantalla.Estos tienen bastante aluminio anodizado(negro para desacerse del calor mas facil) pero son muy pequeños.El amplificador trabaja sin problemas con ese par de metales y en 4 ohm,de calentarse ovbiamente lo tiene que hacer pero yo no tengo esos problemas que tienen ustedes! debe estar algo mal o con los transistores falsos o no se que otra cosa,incluso el calor que yo observo empieza a suceder despues de la tercera cancion a todo volumen,y no llega a ese punto tan rapido como un amplificador en clase ab,pero si quisiera minimizar mas ese voltaje a la salida y asi evitar el dezplazamiento leve de los conos de los parlantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> El problema no esta en la portadora de la señal sino en el desplazamiento de la membrana de las bocinas debido a los pocos voltios en la salida(se puede observar cuando se enciende sin señal),algo que normalmente deberia estar en valores muy inferiores a los 250mvdc,y he visto que algunas veces aparece mas de esta cantidad casi llegando al voltio o sobrepasandolo,de todas formas el sonido no es afectado(o no lo noto),quizas sea cuestion de armar BIEN el filtro de la salida porque si las bocinas de alta frecuencia responden a eso entonces cualquier transductor sufrira de lo mismo pero en menor magnitud(pienso yo).O quizas seria cuestion de blindar mas el circuito,usando distancias prudentes en los cables,apantallados en la entrada,etc.



La unica forma de llevar a cero la componente contínua de la salida del amplificador es asegurarse que *con tensión de entrada igual a cero*, *la salida* "digital" (PWM del amplificador) *tenga un ciclo de trabajo exactamente igual al 50%*, pero tal como esta diseñado el circuito (al menos el del TL074) eso es imposible de ajustar sin modificarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Rick-10

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen que me meta en esta charla, pero por que no aclaran bajo que condiciones hicieron la prueba cuando calentó y cuando no lo hizo. Por que en estas condicones, ninguno de ustedes sabe que diablos hizo el otro para que le calentara o para que no lo hiciera.
> 
> Si se fijan en el primer post de ejtagle, van a ver que el habla de 15 watts por transistor mos-fet y eso requiere disipadores y bastante grandes (el habla de 4.5 ºC/Watt), no esa latitas que vi en algun post. Así que si les calientan los transistores, no es anormal, pero tal vez tienen disipadores muy chicos...
> 
> Fijense acá, que tienen la resistencia térmica de la mayoría de los disipadores comúmente disponibles.
> http://www.disipadores.com
> 
> Saludos...



Mira ezavalla. Te comento que en mi caso los disipadores ni si quiera son necesarios! Los transistores apenas se entibian, en las siguientes condiciones: *Voltaje de alimentacion(+/-35V) *Carga en la salida(6Ω) *Ganacia o potencia de salida(La maxima posible, inclusive llegando a la distorsion).

Con respecto a lo del calentamiento, no tengo la mas minima idea de que fue lo que hice (ademas de reemplazar los Mosfets) para que estos no calienten. Creo que la causa del problema podrian ser 2 cosas: -Conducción de ambos transistores al mismo tiempo(a causa de un mal funcionamiento de los transistores de exitación). -Circulacion de corriente en el Gate de uno de los transistores, en mi caso el 9530.

Otra cosa que deseo aclarar es que ahora estoy utilizando el IRF9630(complementario del IRF630) en vez del IRF9530. Este soporta el doble de voltaje(200V) que el 9530, pero solo la mitad de corriente y la Rdson en el doble. Deberia de disipar mas potencia pero yo ni siquiera noto la diferencia.

Por último, no he podido encontrar el inductor ideal porque todos los que hice, afectan demaciado la calidad de audio en  las frecuencias elevadas, el sonido se escucha muy apagado en las frecuencias altas, no asi al obviar la utilizacion del inductor.

Saludos.

P/D: Para *Bushell*. Te recomiendo reemplazes los 6 transistores BJT si no puedes solucionar el problema del calentamiento. Porque en mi caso uno de los transistores(BC327 si mal no recuerdo) se habia averiado en uno accidente y creo que este ocasionaba el sobrecalentamiento de los drivers de salida.


----------



## FELIBAR12

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> FELIBAR12 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El problema no esta en la portadora de la señal sino en el desplazamiento de la membrana de las bocinas debido a los pocos voltios en la salida(se puede observar cuando se enciende sin señal),algo que normalmente deberia estar en valores muy inferiores a los 250mvdc,y he visto que algunas veces aparece mas de esta cantidad casi llegando al voltio o sobrepasandolo,de todas formas el sonido no es afectado(o no lo noto),quizas sea cuestion de armar BIEN el filtro de la salida porque si las bocinas de alta frecuencia responden a eso entonces cualquier transductor sufrira de lo mismo pero en menor magnitud(pienso yo).O quizas seria cuestion de blindar mas el circuito,usando distancias prudentes en los cables,apantallados en la entrada,etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La unica forma de llevar a cero la componente contínua de la salida del amplificador es asegurarse que *con tensión de entrada igual a cero*, *la salida* "digital" (PWM del amplificador) *tenga un ciclo de trabajo exactamente igual al 50%*, pero tal como esta diseñado el circuito (al menos el del TL074) eso es imposible de ajustar sin modificarlo.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Precisamente por eso hablaba de blindar muy bien el cable de la entrada para evitar en lo posible cosas que no tienen nada que ver con la señal de audio.


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola gente del foro...Yo realice la version UCD, no me anduvo a la una porque queme sin querer los mosfet. Cuando reemplace los mismos, en la casa de electronica no tenian el IRF630 asi que me dieron en reemplazo el IRF840, quiero aclarar que con este mosfet funciona muy bien.
En mi caso particular me pasaba que calentaba muchisimo (casi 100 grados con disipador y todo) y se distorsionaba el sonido (sonido entrecortado) asociado todo esto a un calentamiento bastante significativo del filtro.
Luego de revisar todo y probar varias cosas, se me da por aumentar la inductancia del inductor (de 16uH a 32uH) y para mi sorpresa la temperatura disminuyo hasta tal punto de quedar totalmente frios los mosfets (solo calentaban unos 50 grados los drivers y las resistencias de los zeners dentro de lo normal), por su parte la temperatura del inductor tambien bajo y ambos dispositivos se mantuvieron frios aun a maxima potencia con una carga de 4 ohms (aclaro que la tension de alimentacion usada es de unos 43 volts por rama a unos 6 o 7 amperes).
El tema de la distorsion la solucione aplicando una resistencia de 47k entre los drenadores de los mosfets y las bases de los transistores q1 y q2. Luego de eso, no tuve mas problemas, a maxima potencia y con graves a fondo ni se enteran los mosfets. En definitiva, muy bueno el circuito.

Espero mi experiencia le sea util a mas de uno que le pueda llegar a pasar lo mismo que a mi.

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Entonces puede que la clave del asunto sea el inductor de salida.


----------



## MFK08

si han leido todo el otro foro donde ejtagle publico el circuito en una de las pag, mencina que si el UCD presnete una disatorcion ahi que colocar una R 33k entre los drenadores de los mosfet y las bases de los tr Q1 y Q2 como menciona hector_siglo21, ademas haciendo algunas consultas al autor me comento que los mosfet por si solo tienden a oscilar a una fr de 40 mhz por lo que ahi que colocarle unos snubbers.
Hay que poner 2 de esos snubbers, uno en cada mosfet, entre drenador y surtidor de los mismos, formados por capacitores cerámicos de 100pF/100v con una resistencia en serie de 10 ohm/0.25W de carbón


----------



## BUSHELL

Pero eso que dices es aplicable también a la version con el TL074?

En el otro foro, alguien tuvo también un recalentamiento excesivo, pero era porque usaba una alimentación de +/-12VDC. Yo uso +/-32VDC.


----------



## BUSHELL

Esta vez armé de nuevo todo. Vean las fotos.

Usé TL084 en vez del 074 (Reciclé el de la otra vez). En vez del BC337 usé PN2222. Los transistores irf9530 y irf630 marca International Rectifier, que parecen originales. Todos los demás transistores, tal cual los sugiere el autor.

Alimentación: +/- 32VDC. Una nueva PCB, más grandecita, pero en esencia igual a la original.

Usé un gran disipador de aluminio, que ni cupo en la foto.

De que suena bien, suena bien. Pero de que calienta ,calienta. Y mucho.
En el pdf del autor, dice:
“Deberá conectarse el bafle (me refiero a los parlantes) a través de un inductor de potencia que depende de la impedancia de los parlantes: Para un bafle de 4 ohm, usar un inductor de 47 uH/10 Amper, Para un bafle de 8 ohm, el inductor será de 100 uH/5Amper….”

Eso quiere decir que a mayor impedancia del parlante, menor la inductacia requerida.  Le puse dos bafles de 8 Ohm, en serie. O sea 16 ohm, si es que el inductor me quedó chico. Pero nada, calienta mucho de todos modos.
Yo usé 5 metros de calibre 12, enrrollado en un carrete plástico.

Hay un detalle que me sucedió ambas veces: Cuando lo conecto a una serie de bombillo, para alimentar el transformador,  se enciende a medias el bombillo, algo que me parece raro, pues se supone que no debe haber consumo. Conecto el bafle (sin señal de musica) y lo mismo, se enciende a medias.
Conecto todo, y suena. Lo conecto directamente, sin la serie, y suena mejor. Pero calienta! Grrrrrrr 

Quienes calientan? Los mosfet, los driver, los capacitores de 1 uF/63V (los pongo de polyester) y quien sabe que otra cosa más. 

Ya la única que me toca hacer es cambiar el inductor, mandarlo a hacer  (no hacerlo yo y que me demuestren que tiene la inductancia de 47 uH (microHenrios, no miliHenrios, ojo). Ensayaré con uno de 200 uH..siguiendo la estrategia de hectorsiglo21)

Qué me pueden decir del consumo con la serie? Rick 10, vos lo tenés así también? Con carga, sin carga, con volumen y sin volumen, con señal y sin señal, siempre siempre, la serie se mantiene en el mismo nivel de consumo en el bombillo. En los otros amplificador que he armado, cuando uno sube el volumen, el bombillo brilla con más intensidad y "baila" al ritmo de la musica....

Gracias. 

P/D  Si a alguien le interesa mi PCB, ya saben.( o sea, una PCB de un circuito para que hagan el almuerzo, friten huevos, etc, je,je,je), no mentiras, sé que llegará la ayuda....


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola de nuevo...una cosa que no comente anteriormente (y que le puede ayudar a bushell) es que al principio cuando encendi todo por primera me pasaba (ademas del recalentamiento de todo el conjunto y de la distorsion presente) que notaba una "contraccion del cono" del parlante, es decir, encendia todo y bruscamente el cono se "hundia".
Cuando me pongo a revisar el circuito para detectar posibles errores de montaje y demas, noto que al medir con el tester la fuente de alimentacion, esto es, medir las tensiones presentes en los capacitores, de un lado tenia los 43 volts (rama negativa) pero del otro lado tenia 63 volts!...
Resulto ser que el irf9530 estaba defectuoso y pasaba tension de una rama a la otra, razon por la que creo, llegaba tension al parlante y lo hacia contraer.

A continuacion les dejo unas fotos de como quedo mi montaje (aclaro que las fotos fueron tomadas antes de colocar el IC y soldar los cables de conexion). Se puede apreciar el disipador que coloque (fue mas que nada por seguridad, puesto que ahora no lo necesita, aunque lo deje instalado de todos modos)


----------



## FELIBAR12

Je je ! que discipador tan grande! cuando me presten una camara les voy a mostrar los que yo uso(en el no ucd) y me dan buenos resultados,por otro lado me gusta ese pcb de hector siglo21,seria mucha molestia que nos lo falicitaras? 
la red snnuber de la que hablan de casualidad es algo como esto?


----------



## MFK08

exacto felibar, ya termine de diseñar el pcb a gusto personal del UCD con todas las reformas q ahi q colocarle
los snnuber y la r de realimentacion. solo queda armarla y prbarla. si alguien la nececita q me la pida y de paso la rebisa esta en pcb wizard


----------



## FELIBAR12

hector_siglo21 dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo...una cosa que no comente anteriormente (y que le puede ayudar a bushell) es que al principio cuando encendi todo por primera me pasaba (ademas del recalentamiento de todo el conjunto y de la distorsion presente) que notaba una "contraccion del cono" del parlante, es decir, encendia todo y bruscamente el cono se "hundia".
> Cuando me pongo a revisar el circuito para detectar posibles errores de montaje y demas, noto que al medir con el tester la fuente de alimentacion, esto es, medir las tensiones presentes en los capacitores, de un lado tenia los 43 volts (rama negativa) pero del otro lado tenia 63 volts!...
> Resulto ser que el irf9530 estaba defectuoso y pasaba tension de una rama a la otra, razon por la que creo, llegaba tension al parlante y lo hacia contraer.


hago una serie de preguntas:
Que voltaje tenias a la salida? tenias el cable de tierra conectado al center tap del transformador?si no era asi pues ahi esta la razon por la cual se desequilibra el voltaje.
Pasaba siempre o algunas veces?(mi caso)
Al reemplazar el mosfet "defectuoso se soluciono el problema?
porque no he podido encontrar como solucionar eso,por otra parte al realizar un inductor mas grande(en inductancia) no bajaria demasiado la frecuencia de corte? 
alguien ha probado a realizar un inductor con nucleo para ver que pasa?
y por ultimo para la version no ucd,alguien ha probado lo que dijo ejtagle acerca de poner en vez del inductor solo,el mismo  pero de 10uh y un condensador de 1.5mf en paralelo con la carga? esto, segun dice bajaria la frecuencia de corte hasta el limite (aprox 22khz)  y de paso quizas esto ayude a mejorarlo


----------



## BUSHELL

Gracias por las pistas....

Por favor, ¿Podrían conectar sus fuentes (del amplificador con TL074) a una serie con bombillo? Así me sacan de dudas acerca del consumo en reposo.

Gracias.


----------



## hector_siglo21

Hola felibari2, el tap central estaba conectado cuando sucedio ese incidente, la verdad te digo, nunca me habia pasado algo parecido antes, que se desequilibre el voltaje de esa manera. Es mas, comprobe que el desequilibrio lo provocaba el amplificador porque desconecte la fuente y la medi por separado y el voltaje estaba como debia estar (+/- 43 volts, en vez de los -43 / +63 volts. En cuanto a la tension que le habra llegado al parlante, ni idea de cuanta habra sido porque desconecte todo enseguida para evitar que el parlante se queme.
Luego de cambiar los mosfets se soluciono por completo ese tema.
En cuanto a la frecuencia de corte del inductor, la verdad no sabria contestarte. Solamente varie el inductor, lo medi con el tester para saber su inductancia aproximada y lo conecte. Salio andando y no note variacion alguna en la calidad del sonido, el unico cambio inmediato fue la caida de la temperatura de trabajo.
En cuanto al PCB, es el mismo hecho por ejtagle (es la version simple faz).

Saludos...


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola gente! 
          Les cuento que con un amigo terminamos de armar y probar el amplificador con el tl, y anduvo de una! Lo único que queda por revisar es que el sonido no es muy bueno, se escucha algo distorsionado, pero después de 15min de funcionamiento a plena potencia, no calienta en lo más mínimo! Muy bueno, ahora a investigar el porqué no se escucha limpio el sonido, y si alguien tiene idea que puede ser? Será porque no tiene la bobina? Aunque el autor propone que puede no usarse si se usa para un woofer, y así lo hemos probado. Bueno cualquier ayuda será bienvenida! Saludos amigos.


----------



## Rick-10

Diego eliasv. El amplificador deberia proporcionar un sonido bien claro, el mio suena de maravillas, inclusive al colocar el inductor es cuando la calidad de sonido en los agudos disminuye.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Rick-10, si la bonina no es, sera la realimentacion quizas? o dependera mucho de que tan buenos sean los compomentes... por que hay casos por lo que he leido aqui, que han tenido problemas por los componentes. Que podria ser lo que me este generando esa distorsion? otra alternativa seria la frecuencia de oscilacion no? podria probar con cambiar el capacitor de 820pf, por que quizas si los mpsaxx no son buenos, estos me podrian estar generando la posible distorsion?


----------



## psychatog

Yo arme la version UCD. Lo alimente primero con +-20v y funciono bien, pero las frecuencias altas sonaban distorcionadas. Supongo que es debido a la mala calidad de mi bobina casera 
Luego lo probe con +-49 y volaron los mosfet de salida  Voy a ver bien todo pero creo que es  mucha tension.
Respecto a los componentes consegui todo segun las especificaciones del diseñador. Los mosfet no me acuerdo que marca son.


----------



## Rick-10

"Diego eliasv", soy todavia un novato, y mis conocimientos no son los suficientes como para poder proporcionarte mucha ayuda. Pero te puedo asegurar que existen muchos factores que pueden deteriorar la calidad del audio, como los componentes en si, la soldadura, el pisteado, oscilaciones no deseables que se puedan producir en los mosfets, o la calidad de los transistores. Quizas otra persona pueda pueda ayudarte a mejorar tu amplificador, pero es dificil hacerlo a distancia, debido a que es necesario realizar mediciones y comprobarlo todo hasta encontrar la posible causa del mal funcionamiento.
Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Gracias rick, y ya estoy analizando las posibles fallas. No te preocupes sólo era para ver si me dabas una mano e ir puntualmente a una posible falla, pero ya voy ha realizar un reemplazo de algunos componentes haber si así mejora algo. Saludos!


----------



## FELIBAR12

para los que armaron la version ucd tengan cuidado con lo que dijo ejtagle.
Lo que entendi al respecto:

Existe un esquema con piezas mal posicionadas,entonces fue corregido y posteado.

Si se presenta una distorsion entonces es porque hace falta una resistencia de realimentacion que deberia ser de un valor de 33k.


----------



## MFK08

el esquema corregido de la version UCD es la que esta en la pag 4 en el poste de ejtagle donde explica cmo funciona el del TL


----------



## BUSHELL

Por finnnnnn!  He encontrao el problema del recalentamiento!  

Después de invertir muchas horas, nada me hacía pensar que este maldito era el asesino en serie:

El culpable era Q3. Como yo no encontré en la tienda el BC337, puse un PN2222. A pesar de que está bueno, era el culpable de todo. En su lugar puse el BC546, perfectamente compatible pin a pin.

Con el tal pn2222, ya saben los problemas que tuve. Calientamientos excesivos, anormales para un clase D. Y cuando digo excesivos es eso: Ex ce si vos, al punto de freir literalmente los componentes.

Ahora, todo cambió radicalmente. Con la serie de bombillo, no hay consumo en reposo.

Y ahora no tengo calentamientos. Puedo pasarme la vida entera con el dedo puesto sobre los mosfetes y no calientan casi nada. Con razón decían los compañeros que se mantenían fríos al tacto.

Lo único que debe calentar, son los seis transistores T092, y las resistencias de 2k2 1w (R21 y R22). Esto está perfectamente documentado, es normal pues así fué diseñado. Claro que tampoco es que calienten muuucho. Puedes aguantar unos 5 segundos con el dedo (qué manera tan folclórica de decirlo, pero es para que me entiendan, je,je,je).

Y el sonido, muy bueno, muy superior a lo que yo esperaba...muy superior a lo que se puede esperar de semejante cosa tan chiquita. 

Por fin, por fin. 

A todos gracias! en especial a ejtagle, el diseñador del amplificador.

Si la version UCD es mejor, me le quito el sombrero, señor..


----------



## FELIBAR12

por eso hay que fijarse bien en los componentes que uno monta! uno a veces comete la torpeza de comprar piezas como los populares "reemplazos" que le ofrecen a uno y si, de pronto en un manual numericamente coincide pero no nos fijamos en su empaque por lo menos, en la configuracion de pines.Otras veces pagamos fortunas por comprar los numeros exactos cuando existe un equivalente perfecto que no vale ni el 10%! por ejemploel ecg/nte123ap.- bc3x7


----------



## ejtagle

Felibar12 tiene razón. Los transistores del driver de los mosfets son bastante críticos. Los BC3x7 pueden ser sustituidos por cualquier transistor que MANTENGA la ganancia al menos en 10 veces a 800mA, y que soporte PICOS de 800mA. Los otros transistores es crítico que soporten la tensión de trabajo correcta para el diagrama .... Cuidado, no cualquier transistor funciona. Y todos deben ser transistores rápidos de baja señal.


----------



## seaarg

Quisiera agregar que en el amplificador final, que tengo funcionando hace 2 meses (no UCD) reemplace todos los mpsa por bc3x7 (me habia quedado sin los primeros) y funciono perfectamente. Por supuesto que no hice mediciones para saber realmente si es igual, pero de "oido" es igual. La temperatura de los drivers es la misma (alta a mi gusto), los mosfets siguen frios con disipador adecuado, pero funcionando en periodos de 2 hs a todo trapo.

Pregunta: Existen clips disipadores para TO-92 ? algo que se enganche al transistor? Si es asi podria quitar el cooler que le puse por precaucion.


----------



## seaarg

Con respecto a algo que preguntaron, yo probe hacer el inductor con un nucleo toroidal de los 5V de la fuente de PC.

Calentaba el nucleo horriblemente (y bajaba un poquito el volumen de la salida), como mi proyecto es subwoofer con filtro pasabajos incorporado en el stereo del auto, lo retire directamente y el parlante no esta sufriendo para nada (es uno marcado como de 1000watts 4ohm made in china)

Eso si, no tenia disponible el inductometro asi que el bobinado fue "a ojo" quiza sea esa la causa de la temperatura, o el grosor de alambre insuficiente (1mm, medio chico para tales corrientes creo)


----------



## ejtagle

Si existen disipadores para TO92... Tienen un agujerito donde calza el encapsulado... pero no son fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## Rick-10

Estoy apunto de montar la version UcD,ya tengo todos los componentes, pero tengo unas dudas que quisiera aclarar...
1ero... No conseguí los zeners de 3V, pero si de 3.3V, ¿servirán igual?
2ndo...Tampoco encontre el LM311H, pero si el LM311P, ¿existe aluguna diferencia entre ambos?
LM311H/http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/8/0i6yppsa164c67dp9aj7o2c54xwy.pdf/
LM311P/http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/b/0djdkzrg4s3g5gt5t8w0lgcglzfy.pdf/


----------



## santiago

rick 10 , yo tambien lo voy a empezar, todo , hasta las resistencias al 1% no deverian tener problemas, yo quiero empezarlo , pero no encontre el pcb de la version ucd, de que parte del post lo sacaste, o es el mismo de la  no ucd

iba a armar la comun , peero me juge jejej ah voy a armar 2 para alimentarlos con la switching de 220v a 40v simetricos

saludos


----------



## Rick-10

El esquema se encuentra en la pagina 4 de este post! El pdf incluye el diagrama, lista de componentes, y varios PCBs....
Seran tan necesarias las resistencias al 1%? Paso por alto ese detalle..
Cual es la fuente a la que te refieres? Me interesa muchisimo armarla, porque ni si quiera puedo conseguir el transformador, quiero hacerlo estereo, imaginate un transformador de hierro de unos 400W mas el rectificador y los filtros, la fuente seria unas 10 veces mas grande que los amplificador y el pre-..


----------



## santiago

bueno, me exprese mal
no interesa ser tan explicito en los materiales

la fuente esta en el post " trabajemos todos para armar una fuente switching" o algo asi en diagramas amplificador , le estoy sacando algo mas de 8A con un nucleo etd 50 

en la pag 4 muchas gracias


----------



## santiago

ah yo compre los materiales para armar el ucd de la pag2, el con correcciones, visto que el de la pag 4 no se ha probado , y tendria que distorcionar mas que el ucd de la pag 2

saludos


----------



## santiago

bbueno, encontre el pcb estaba dentro del pdf jejeje 

y a medianoche me voy a poner a hacer el pcb jajaja

ah gaste 10 dolares para la version estereo, mas la fuente que salio menos de 20 dolares


----------



## nuk

una pregunta ..? este amplificador lo puedo usar sin la molesta bobina y el capacitor de salida que se conectan al parlante ya que no soy bueno para esos calculos de bobinas ya que uso un parlante de 6 ohmios y el calculo solo es para 4 y 8 ohmios
desde ya muchas gracias,dejo adjunto la imagen del amplificador que mencione
pod: la imagen es del amplificador de Rick-10
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## sergiox

y mira yo el capacitor se lo sacaria porque vas a lograr que baje la calidad de audio en la salida con este pueso en serie al parlante . 
igual trata de hacerte la bobinita .para hacerla tenes un par de programas que andan rondando por esta pagina. 
saludos!


----------



## Rick-10

Si lo vas a usar con un woofer o subwoofer no hay problema, pero si le vas a colocar algun driver de medios o agudos se pueden dañar porque el amplificador produce una señal portadora de 1mhz si no me equivoco, la bobina sirve para evitar que sobrecalienten los tweeters por ejemplo... Yo tuve que hacer la bobina porque uno de los parlantes de agudos que utilizaba se calentaba demaciado sin siquiera reproducir sonido. Ah, yo estoy utilizando un toroide de Fuente de PC y este se calienta muchisimo..


----------



## Rick-10

Por si alguien la necesite. Esta es la PCB del amplificador version UcD... Borran el texto y la imprimen directamente en una hoja y luego la fotocopian, si tienen impresora laser la imprimen en una transparencia o acetato y utilizando el metodo de la plancha la transfieren a la placa...


----------



## FELIBAR12

sergiox dijo:
			
		

> y mira yo el capacitor se lo sacaria porque vas a lograr que baje la calidad de audio en la salida con este pueso en serie al parlante .
> igual trata de hacerte la bobinita .para hacerla tenes un par de programas que andan rondando por esta pagina.
> saludos!


El capacitor que mencionan *NO* va en serie con el parlante,lo que va en serie es la bobina.Sola actua como un filtro pasa bajos,y si a demas se agrega el capacitor *EN PARALELO* logramos que la frecuencia de corte se aproxime cerca de unos 22khz para asi evitar aun mas la interferencia porducida por la portadora.En caso de usar filtro y bobina sus valores serian 10uh y 1.5mf aproximadamente.

De ninguna manera se afecta la calidad de audio,solo eliminamos frecuencias inaudibles(mucho mas usando los dos componentes)que si pueden ser destructivas para las bocinas en especial las del rango agudo.
Si se esta usando una bobina con nucleo y se recalienta existen dos posibilidades:
-que no se este usando el calibre adecuado de alambre
-que el nucleo no cumpla con las especificaciones para el caso y se satura(en el peor de los casos daña la calidad del sonido),pero un ventaja de usar nucleo: disminuir mas la interferencia.


----------



## sergiox

hola ya se que no va en serie el capacitor . se lo dije porque la intensión de el era esa . asi lo entendi yo...
y tambien se que cumpliria la funcion de filtro  por eso le dije que la calidad bajaria porque no escucharia todo el espectro de frecuencias audible .
perdon por expresarme mal jeje.
saludos!


----------



## FELIBAR12

Reducir el rango de frecuencias no significa disminuir la calidad.Esto seria por ejemplo una distorsion ocasionada por una mala polarizacion,la misma bobina mal armada etc.


----------



## luisgrillo

Amigos si subo el voltaje de alimentacion del integrado a ±12V tendre algun problema en el amplificador?
es el de version que no es UCD... 
es el primero primero.


----------



## seaarg

Yo lo probe y no hay cambio "aparente".

El autor, sin embargo, recuerdo que me dijo que esto no debia hacerse porque todo el amplificador esta calculado para trabajar con 5 volts en el integrado (me dio varias razones pero no encuentro el post) creo que esta algunas paginas mas atras en este mismo post.


----------



## luisgrillo

ooorale... entonces tendre que hacer otra fuente para alimentar un filtro pasa bajos.. gracias


----------



## nuk

ya que la bobina es "justa y necesaria" aguien me puede pasar el calibre del alambre y/o medidas para armar varias bobinas caseras 
ejemp: para = 16Ω, 8 Ω, 6Ω, 4 Ω, 2Ω
no se usar ese programa que ronda por ahi siempre me sale un error cualquier información gracias de antemano
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues yo use un toroide de polvo de hierro de 1cm de diametro interior y 2cm de diametro exterior con 19 vueltas de alambre magneto #16 y me dio perfectos resultados, no se me presenta componente de alta frecuencia en la bocina y me reproduce bien los sonidos medios y bajos. la bocina es de 4 ohms


----------



## FELIBAR12

Tiene los 47uh que se necesitan? o fue armada empiricamente


----------



## luisgrillo

pues tiene menos, por que en una pagina me dijo que eran 26 vueltas pero nomas me alcanso para 19 hehehe. pero no creo que tenga problemas con eso..


----------



## FELIBAR12

Porque armar una bobina con nucleo de aire es mas "facil" que una con nucleo,porque esta, depende de las condiciones del mismo,ademas es menor la cantidad de vueltas en este ultimo caso


----------



## luisgrillo

ya me tiene asta la M#?0"....... no puedo hacer jalar bien a este amplificador, prende y si no le meto audio todo esta bien, no se calienta y no me jala corriente, pero cuando le meto el audio tengo una horrible distorcion y se calientan bastante los mosfet, aparte de que no los tego con disipador, pero no le pido mas de 10W y tiene la distorsion muy grande, me pueden ayudar? 
aqui les mando la placa del impreso.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Lo primero que observo de ese amplificador es que las pistas son demasiado delgadas.

amigo, eso es un amplificador de 200watts reales.

por otra parte deberiamos saber que voltaje le aplicas.

y si éste esta bien rectificado y filtrado.

por otro lado, yo haria el nuevo amplificador de 200w clase D UCD de ultra alta fidelidad.

lleva menos componentes y de mejor resultado.

total lo mas importante y caro lo tenes : el transformador y la bobina.

t dejo el pcb.


----------



## luisgrillo

A las pistas las voy a rellenar con un alambre grueso y soldadura,
lo alimento con +- 40Vcc si esta bien filtrada, pues tengo 4 capacitores por rama de 1500uF y  al utimo tengo los filtros EMI
y si tengo muy bajo nibel de rizado. pues le conecto 4 focos de 60W de 110Vca y tengo alrededor de 2V de rizado.


Lo hice en el protoboard y tambien tenia un nivel alto de distorsion, los mosfet son nuevos y son de IR, los transistores son los originales del diseño, al TL074 lo alimento con los zener de 5.1V, en fin, ya la verdad no se que hacer =/


----------



## luisgrillo

oye dj draco, tienes jalando bien el amplificador UCD?  por que no hiciste la PCB como esta en el pdf?
tiene alguna modificacion?
ya ves que si al otro amplificador le cambiabas el irf9530 por uno de mas voltage y le subias la alimentacion se le aumentava la potencia, en este amplificador pasa lo mismo?


----------



## FELIBAR12

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> ya me tiene asta la M#?0"....... no puedo hacer jalar bien a este amplificador, prende y si no le meto audio todo esta bien, no se calienta y no me jala corriente, pero cuando le meto el audio tengo una horrible distorcion y se calientan bastante los mosfet, aparte de que no los tego con disipador, pero no le pido mas de 10W y tiene la distorsion muy grande, me pueden ayudar?
> aqui les mando la placa del impreso.


Mucho cuidado con esa bobina que esta ahi! yo monte una que me "parecio adecuada" por sus caracteristicas (hasta bonita!) y obtuve una horrible distorsion.Luego la omiti y mejoro notablemente,pero a cambio de eso la componente de alta frecuencia a la salida,entonces recurri a otra bobina pero con nucleo de aire y santo remedio,cero ruidos cuando conecto mas de un parlante,cero desplazamento de la membrana de las bocinas por la portadora........ contento y todo...

mucho cuidado con la polaridad correcta de los transistores de salida! este problema le ha pasado a mas de uno porque se fian de un primer  diagrama publicado(version ucd) y resulta que esta mal,razon por la cual lo corrigieron y solucionado el problema. Ademas hacia falta una resistencia de 33k aproximadamente(version ucd) y va de la salida a las bases q1 yq2,ese amplificador no tiene por que calentarse drasticamente(siempre y cuando se trabaje dentro de la zona segura)

yo arme esa misma version que armaste y anda de una sin complicaciones de nada(al menos para el que haga el pcb que esta contenido en el archivo).


----------



## luisgrillo

ooorale, pues le cambio la bobina mas que inmediatamente, la polaridad de os transistores esta bien, ya lo he revisado mas de 1 vez, me puedes pasar los datos de tu bobina? y tambien la bobina para la version UCD?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Yo preferi usar bobina de aire por ovbias razones y la calcule aqui http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm y aproximadamente el alambre mide 5m(dependiendo de el calibre) la enrrolle en un carrete pequeño en donde venia una cinta de las que se usan para la griferia(impermeabilizacion).Ahh por cierto, la seccion del alambre debe ser de 2.5mm2 porque van a pasar 10a pico.

insisto los sources a la fuente! ahi puede estar el problema.


----------



## elmario

Alguno me puede decir si para un amp de guitarra es necesario el inductor?.Gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

amigos, no puedo armar tmbien la version UCD, en la salida del integrado, patita 1, si tengo los -3.1volts los cuales me activan el mosfet tipo N, el de -40V, pero cuando hace el cambio no sube mas de 0.7V en la patita 1, asi que no me alcansa a activar los transistores para el mosfet tipo P, el de +40V, no saben que estara pasando?


----------



## luisgrillo

elmario, supongo que le tienes que poner la bobina por que aparte de que le metas la distorcion que en tu caso creo que se la quieres meter, vas a tener un calentamiento en  la bobina de la ocina, yo te recomendaria ponersela


----------



## elmario

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> elmario, supongo que le tienes que poner la bobina por que aparte de que le metas la distorcion que en tu caso creo que se la quieres meter, vas a tener un calentamiento en  la bobina de la ocina, yo te recomendaria ponersela



gracias por tu respuesta, yo por ahi  pensé que no hacia falta el inductor porque normalmente un parlante de guitarra  reproduce las frecuencias entre 80 y 5000 Hz por lo que la alta frecuencia no afectaria al sonido ni al parlante probablemente...


----------



## luisgrillo

no afectaria en lo audible, pero tienes la potencia en esa frecuencia disipandose en la bobina de la bocina =)


----------



## luisgrillo

hola, aqui en esta pcb donde va la alimentacion y los capacitores de filtrado?


----------



## joak33

hola soy nuevo en el foro pero tengo unos pocos conocimientos de electronica, por eso me decidi a hacer el amplificador ucd, tuve varios problemas al principio como hacer la placa al revez y tuve que invertir todos los circuitos, algo que me percate es que si alimentas el amplificador con un menor voltaje el circuito integrado tambien recibe menos voltaje, por ello me distorcionaba mucho.
El problema se soluciono alimentandolo de +-30v para arriba y ahora suena de maravilla, yo digo que no se estrecen por esto, todo tiene solucion a veces es la mas obia pero no la vemos.

saludos joakko


----------



## MFK08

que tal suena joak? calienta mucho?


----------



## luisgrillo

joak33 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en el foro pero tengo unos pocos conocimientos de electronica, por eso me decidi a hacer el amplificador ucd, tuve varios problemas al principio como hacer la placa al revez y tuve que invertir todos los circuitos, algo que me percate es que si alimentas el amplificador con un menor voltaje el circuito integrado tambien recibe menos voltaje, por ello me distorcionaba mucho.
> El problema se soluciono alimentandolo de +-30v para arriba y ahora suena de maravilla, yo digo que no se estrecen por esto, todo tiene solucion a veces es la mas obia pero no la vemos.
> 
> saludos joakko



amigo, que placa de pcb utilizaste, esta ultim que postie? u otra?


----------



## luisgrillo

ni el  SwitchingAmp, ni el UCD, que pedo con migo :S, ahora no me sale este tampoco, cuando conecto este ultimo (ucd) se me calientan mucho los 2 mosfet, los desconecto antes de ue me truenen, por hay lei que desconectando el lm311 e inyectandole una señal de 200Khz y de 6Vpp deberia de oscilar sin problemas y bien, pero no agarra con una conda de 6Vpp, le tengo que meter 14Vpp y cuando ago esto el el amperaje sube asta los 12Amperes, le inyecto una señal de 1Khz igual de 14Vpp (por que menos voltage no me activa los transistores) y la señal se me presenta como la onda cuadrada pero con unas oscilaciones, aparte de que al lm311 no le he podido sacar los 3V positivos por la patita 1.
tengo los -3V, y cuando se activa a nivel positivo solo tengo .959 volst, asi que cambie la resistencia ue va a -3V por una de 1kΩ y la de 470 en serie con el diodo  se la puse de 100Ω. asi si me esta oscilando, pero con el consumo exesivo de corriente.
cambie los transistores 2n5551 por mspa42, los 2n5401 por mpsa92 e igual con los bc3*7.
la alimentacion del circuito  es de +-45V,
cambie el irfz9530 por el irf9630.
aqui les dejo unas fotos de las placas y la señal de salida del amplificador.
mientras mas subo la frecuencia, la coriente va aumentando y sin tener la bocina conectada, y la onda se queda igual con esas oscilaciones.


----------



## luisgrillo

que sera que sera que sera?


----------



## joak33

si me calientan los mosfet pero con un pequeño ventilador trabaja sin problemas y tambien prove poniendolo irf 640 y me calentaba mas pero aun asi funciona.
Es importante la alimentacion del circuito integrado por que por alguna razon con +-25v  llegaban +-2.3v al integrado y eso provocaba que no funcionara bien y hacia una distorcion horrible, tambien halgo importante es la bobina por que yo puse una muy pequeña y se desplazaba la bocina y al ponerle la correcta se solucionaron muchos problemas, yo la hice con alambre calibre 14, 50 vueltas, con un diametro interno de 2 cm y un ancho de 1 cm 

la placa que use es la que acaba de postear liusqrillo

a por cierto yo use el lm311p y no hay ningun problema


----------



## joak33

yo creo que deverias cambiar el lm311 a ver si ese es el problema y al ver las fotos creo que tu bobina es algo pequeña


----------



## joak33

les adjunto la imajen del amplificador


----------



## Rick-10

Los Mosfets *NO* deben calentar demasiado, sino significa que algo anda mal. Al no poseer carga los Mosfets deben estar a temperatura ambiente(de lo contrario significa que ambos conducen al mismo tiempo en algun momento). Al poner el amplificador al maximo los mosfets calientan pero no demasiado como para que al tocarlos te quemen los dedos. El tamaño del disipador debe ser parecido al que traen las fuentes de PC.


----------



## joak33

asi es, los mosfet que tengo calientan pero no mucho y solo lo hacen cuando pongo muy fuerte la musica


----------



## Rick-10

Entonces todo va bien.  Decime, con esos disipadores, y con la musica fuerte, ¿Puedes colocar los dedos sobre los transistores y mantenerlos ahi por un tiempo, sin que el calor sea molesto al tacto?


----------



## luisgrillo

yo no, ya no siento mis dedos de cuando los pongo tan solo con 3 segundos de encendido el amplificador,
no tengo problemas con la alimentacion del circuito, pues lo he alimentado con +-3.3 y +-4.7, con el voltge de los mosfet de +-45Vcc.
ya he comprado 4 lm311 y con todos es lo mismo, le puse la bobin con alambre del #18 y si tengo los 16uH que pide el diagrama, cuando lo aga jalar le cambiare la bobina a un alambre mas grueso, lo primero que quiero hacer es que jale.
no se por que la señal de salida me sale asi como en la foto ue subi.
es una señal de 1Khz y a esa frecuencia no se calientan los mosfet.


----------



## joak33

si se ponen algo calientes cuando le pongo la musica bien fuerte pero esta (a mi parecer) dentro de los rangos normales.


----------



## joak33

¿estas bien seguro que los transistore de remplazo que le pusiste son exactamente iguales y tienen la misma configuracion de las patas?


----------



## FBustos

¿Alguien puede comentar como suena el amplificador con filtro de bajos en el auto?


----------



## luisgrillo

los 2n5*** tienen la misma configuracion que los mpsa*2, y los bc3*7 estan invertidos los colectores y emisores pero los puse al rebes. cambiare de nuevo resistencias y transistores aver que pasa


----------



## seaarg

Dj pipe yo implemente este amplificador como potencia de subwoofer para auto. El filtro pasabajos ya viene integrado en el stereo del auto.

Te comento que suena excelente, de hecho lo estoy usando a la mitad de potencia (con una caja grande y parlante 10") por motivos de ecualizacion. Si lo subo mas ya es exceso de bajos y se tapan los medios!

http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/

Esa es la pagina donde explico el proyecto con fuente SMPS y este amplificador. (no el UCD, sino el primero)


----------



## luisgrillo

Oigan, cuando armaron la version UCD le pusieron todo exactamente como esta en el esquema? o le cambiaron algun componente?
esque no me sale y no me sale y no me sale =( ya me estoy dando por vecido =( ninguno de los 2 amplificador me salio =(


no saben donde puedo contactar a eijtagle? el que diseño el circuito?


----------



## MFK08

el autor comenta en la pag donde lo explica completo q recomienda colocarle una red snnuber creo no recuerdo bien por que los mosfet comienzan a ocilar solos y hace q se calienten inesesariamente...

edit: cito las palabras del autor

Te sugiero colocar "snubbers" sobre los mosfets. Últimamente, he detectado que hay algunos mosfets por ahí que se les da por "oscilar" a 40 mhz, solitos... Eso aumenta la distorsión del amplificador innecesariamente, genera calentamiento en los mosfets inútil. Los snubbers están formados por capacitores cerámicos de 100pF/100v con una resistencia en serie de 10 ohm/0.25W de carbón. Hay que poner 2 de esos snubbers, uno en cada mosfet, entre drenador y surtidor de los mismos. Creo que queda claro...


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> los 2n5*** tienen la misma configuracion que los mpsa*2, y los bc3*7 estan invertidos los colectores y emisores pero los puse al rebes. cambiare de nuevo resistencias y transistores aver que pasa


Lo que dice Ejitagle sobre los remplazos:

Los transistores del driver de los mosfets son bastante críticos. Los BC3x7 pueden ser sustituidos por cualquier transistor que MANTENGA la ganancia al menos en 10 veces a 800mA, y que soporte PICOS de 800mA. Los otros transistores es crítico que soporten la tensión de trabajo correcta para el diagrama .... Cuidado, no cualquier transistor funciona. Y todos deben ser transistores rápidos de baja señal.


----------



## luisgrillo

mmm, creo que comprare todo original como viene en el diagrama, sustitui los bc337 con hfe de 200 y Vce de 75Vcc por los mpsa42 que tienen una hfe de 40 y Vce de 300, pero regresare a los otros.
gracias a ustedes 2 por ayudarme, ahorita mismo voy a la electronica a conseguirme los transistores originales.

aca no pude conseguir el capacitor de 680nF que va en pararelo con el parlante, lo puedo sustituir por 2 capacitores en paralelo de 330nF? o tendre algu problema?


----------



## FBustos

¿Qué tan críticas son las resistencias a 1%?

Gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo

pues ya compre todo original, las resistecias al 1% no las consegui, ahora, la R17, ley por hay que era de 1Ω y que se podia aumentar asta 100Ω, pero en el diagrama sale de 10kΩ, de cuanto se la pusieron ustedes?
ya me funciono pero con una distorsion horrible por que no se me esta activando el mosfet P, el lm311 no sube asta los 3V en la salida(gnd) patita 1, sube asta 1.9V, y creo que se me acava de quemar el mosfet N,


----------



## luisgrillo

armare por partes el amplificador en el protoboard haber donde tengo el problema, no le pedire potencia por que me truena el proto, solo quiero ver si funciona, por que aca en el circuito ya soldado no me esta oscilando, cuando no hay señal de entrada no tengo la señal portadora, vere que pasa.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> armare por partes el amplificador en el protoboard haber donde tengo el problema, no le pedire potencia por que me truena el proto, solo quiero ver si funciona, por que aca en el circuito ya soldado no me esta oscilando, cuando no hay señal de entrada no tengo la señal portadora, vere que pasa.



Creo, si no me falla la memoria haber leido en otro foro sobre: no hacerlo en un protoboard, debido a la alta frecuencia de Swit. de los mosfet.


----------



## luisgrillo

esque no me sale y quiero ver donde tengo el problema, ahorita ya monte la parte de los driver de los mosfet y le inyecte la señal de 6Vpp y me funciona correcto, en el circuito impreso le inyecte y no sirve muy bien, no se me activa e mosfet P, quiero ver que puedo hacer =)


----------



## luisgrillo

quien ah armado el amplificador UCD que le alla funcionado al 100%?


----------



## Rick-10

A mi tampoco me funciono la version UcD, esta todo bien conectado y los componentes se encuentran en buen estado  La verdad que me funciona "a medias" ya que posee una distorsion terrible! Ya probe de todo y no se que mas puedo hacer...


----------



## FBustos

Usaste algun reemplazo?


----------



## Rick-10

Ninguno, utilice todos los componentes originales...


----------



## luisgrillo

que es lo que estara pasando?
en el filtro de alta frecuencia consiguieron el capacitor de 680nf?
entonces no hay alguien que le salio bien el circuito?


----------



## FBustos

¿¿¿A alguien le ha funcionado el UCD?


----------



## Rick-10

Yo consegui el capacitor, entonces a nadie le ha funcionado la version UcD....


----------



## FBustos

Parece que no... Será muy crítico el filtro?.. Voy a intentar medirlo en el laboratorio de la Universad.

Otra cosa, no encontre el zener de 3V.. asi que le puse uno de 3.3V.. Es Correcto?


----------



## joak33

a mi me funciono y lo estoy usando en mi cuarto ahorita, tiene una pequeña distorcion especialmete cuando le bajo el volumen


----------



## Rick-10

Yo tampoco encontre el Zener de 3V, tambien le coloque Zeners de 3,3V. "joak33" a ti te funciono la version UcD?


----------



## ejtagle

Zener de 3.3v en vez de los de 3v... No tendría que haber problemas. El tema de los mosfets, acuérdense, que hay una versión del UCD que tenía una falla en el diagrama y en la plaqueta en el mosfet de canalP. Se detectaba fácil porque el drenador del mosfet estaba invertido con el surtidor. La flechita del mosfet P tiene que apuntar a +VCC, sino, están usando la versión que tenia el error.
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí dejo la versión corregida que comenta ejtagle... lo pienso armar ni bien termine el amplificador actual.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Ahí dejo la versión corregida que comenta ejtagle... lo pienso armar ni bien termine el amplificador actual.
> 
> Saludos


Hay que ponerle una resistencia mas o menos de 33k de la salida a las base de q1 y q2.


----------



## Rick-10

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Ahí dejo la versión corregida que comenta ejtagle... lo pienso armar ni bien termine el amplificador actual.
> 
> Saludos



Estoy usando la version corregida, aún no logro detectar la cual es la falla del circuito. Reproduce el sonido pero la distorsion es terrible. 

FELIBAR12. Para que la resistencia de 33k?


----------



## luisgrillo

exacto, yo tambien tengo una distorcion que nomas no, y le he puesto la resistencia de 33k, de 22k, 10k, 47k, y es la misma. en el filtro de salida le puse 2 capacitores de 330nF en paralelo por que no pude conseguir el de 680nF, y tambien le puse la red snubber a los 2 mosfet y sigue igual. eijtagen dijo por hay que si le inyectabamos una señal de 200Khz en donde ba la patita 1 del circuito debe de oscilar los mosfet y si me oscila bien, el problema que yo creo que tengo es en la retroalimentacion que si puse todo bien, o el circuito integrado o no se que es :'(.
me quiero hacer mi propio diseo de amplificador clase D, pero no he encontrado como generar una onda triangular de 300Khz sin distorcion y muy estable.

y en la pagina: http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales-2.html
dice que la resistencia 17 es de 1 ohm, y que se sube a maximo 220ohms, pero en el esquema la tienen marcada como 10kohms. 
cual es el valor de que debe de ir?


----------



## joak33

yo le puse la resistencia de 33k a las bases de los transistores, la resistencia que conecta a los mosfet son de 1 ohm y use el lm311p junto con diodos zener de 3.3v al estar aciendo pruevas vi que al quitarle el capacitor del filtro el volumen vaja mucho y se distorciona el sonido, pero ahora esta funcionando muy bien, le puse todos los componentes que me pidio el diagrama sin usar reemplasos 
dos bobinas de 60 mh bien grandotas las pueden ver en la foto que adjunte algunos comentarios atras

saludos y suerte con eso


----------



## luis1ghz

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro he estado viendo toda la información que aqui tienen y es magnifico, quiero comentarles que yo arme la primera version el que no es ucd, y pues se oye estupendo creanme tengo un viejo modular aiwa (de los que traen 4 amplificador dos para graves y los otros dos para los medios y agudos)que ya tenia tiempo parado por que no encontraba el integrado de salida de los bajos, y me decidi armar el amplificador aqui propuesto y se lo adapte, solo con algunas modificaciones en lugar de los zener's le puse 2 reguladores de la serie 78/7905, como la fuente que trae para los bajos maneja +-45 v, y se me recalentaban los zener, los reguladores los puse con cables tomados de la fuente de bajo voltaje; y la conecte con dos bocinas sony en paralelo (en total me dan 3.2 ohm)y creanme que no le puedo subir a tope por que pareciera que las bocinas van a reventar pero y eso que las bocina dice en su etiqueta 100 w rms, desde mi punto de vista se escucha muy bien despues que averigue como se suben las fotos les muestro como quedo la adaptacion, estoy pronto a armar la version ucd, ha otra cosa el amplificador no funciono a la primera pue le quise jugar al vivo y me chamusque unos 3 pares de mosfets, antes de que funcionara ok, claro por errores mios, y yo use irf540 y irf9540 todo lo demas igual....


----------



## Rick-10

ufff....por fin! Bendita la resistencia de 33k! Todo funciona como deberia al colocarle la resistencia. Por que esta no se encontraba incluida en el diagrama original? Ah, lo unico que no me gusta es el ruido que se escucha de fondo, como el de una television sin señal...

Para mi gusto, prefiero la version no UcD, con el TL074...


----------



## luisgrillo

oye rick podras tomarle fotos a tu circuito imprso, a tu fuente de alimentacion, y a los componentes de la placa y postearlos? esque de verdad quiero hacer que funcione este amigo y no puedo =(


----------



## Rick-10

Ahora mismo no puedo subir las fotos, pero mas tarde lo hare. El circuito impreso que utilice es el que se encuentra en el Pdf UCDSwitchingAmp. Ah, la resistencia la debes colocar antes del inductor, es decir en los Drains de lo transistores, porque si la colocas despues del filtro, no sirve.


----------



## Rick-10

:evil:  :evil: Ahora me doy cuenta que todavia no funciona bien, ayer no lo podia probar bien. La distorsion sigue presente en frecuencias bajas y al subir el volumen      Los agudos se escuchan muy bien, pero lo graves no se reproducen correctamente, creo que voy a abandonar este proyecto y me voy a armar otro amplificador no UcD...


----------



## joak33

no podrian postear imagenes de sus amplificador para ver si hay algo que pueda notar diferente?
es que yo arme el ucd y funciona muy bien no se escucha ni una pisca de distorcion.
yo le puse una bobina de 60 uh y no de 16 talvez sea por eso.

les adjunto las fotos de la fuente de poder y de todo el amplificador.

a la fuente le puse capacitores de 10000 uF 63v

saludos y suerte con eso. 

P.D. no se rindan.


----------



## ejtagle

Voy a gregar una cosilla, pero que es MUY importante... ¿ Vieron que en el diagrama del amplificador UCD hay 3 capacitores de 1u entre VCC y MASA, y otros 3 entre -VCC y MASA ? --- Bueno, esos capacitores están marcados como no polarizados, y no es un error. Esos capacitores TIENEN que ser O CERÁMICOS multicapa, o POLIESTER, y NO PUEDEN SER electrolíticos. Y son para desacoplar las corrientes de conmutación del ampificador, es por eso que no pueden ser electrolíticos, ya que los electrolíticos no se pueden usar para frecuencias de conmutación de 200khz o más, no en forma directa, al menos.
 Y tal como dice Joak33, la POTENCIA de la fuente de alimentación TIENE que salir de algún lado. Tal como él dice, la MINIMA capacidad de filtrado que TIENE que tener la fuente de alimentación es de 10000u por cada 100W de potencia por rama (para una fuente lineal). 
 En el caso de las de switching, es aún mas complejo, porque hay fuentes que si le ponen esa capacidad en la salida, comienzan a oscilar. Sobre eso, no puedo más que recomendarles que usen una fuente de switching diseñada para la potencia que le van a sacar. Y en este caso, para diagnosticar problemas, un osciloscopio ùede ser extremadamente útil, para ver lña estabilidad de las tensiones de alimentacion, por ejemplo.
 Y finalmente, no olviden el tema de la sección de los cables. son 4A por mm² de sección del cable. Si el cable es muy finito, obviamente el amplificador tampoco va a andar bien
Saludos p)


----------



## luisgrillo

oigan, no entiendo como le isiste para calcular la potencia de este amplificador.
se supone que con una alimentacion simetrica de +-40Vcc y una bocina de 4--ohms, se obtiene una corriente maxima de 10 Amperes, entonces tenemos 10 amperes, y para sacar los vatios RMS pues es:

 V*A__:___ 40*10__:__400
_____  :__________: _______:  282 W RMS.
1.4142__:__1.4142__:_1.4142

donde 1.4142 es igual a la rais cuadrada de 2.


por que solo lo tienen como una potencia de 200W RMS?


----------



## Rick-10

Lo que pasa es que primero debes dividir el voltaje  y la corriente por √2 para obtener el voltaje  y la corriente eficaz entonces, 40v/√2= 28.36V(rms) 
---utilizando la formula P=V^2/R---  
P=28.36^2 /4 ..... 800/4......
---P=200W--


----------



## luisgrillo

y esa potencia entonces es la real? eficaz?
hehehe entonces a potencia de 282W que me salio ami que tipo de watts son?


----------



## Cacho

La potencia RMS del amplificador es la que te pasó Rick. A la RMS se la suele llamar Eficaz y Real.

Lo que calculaste vos es (40V/√2)*10A = 28,36Vrms * 10A = 283W (≈282W) = Potencia máxima RMS que puede tener a la salida un amplificador (ideal, por cierto) alimentado con ese transformador al que se asume como ideal también.

Pavada de número...

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

mmmm, orale, creo que ya entendi bien. entonces de ahora en adelante para ver que potencia rms tiene un amplificador debo utilizar la formula de:
P= {(V/√2)^2} / R
es correcto?


----------



## Cacho

Obviando algunos detalles, es correcto.

Algo un poco más acertado sería restar entre 2 y 3V al voltaje de alimentación MEDIDO con el amplificador funcionando.
El hecho de medir la tensión mientras está funcionando el amplificador obedece a que habrá una caída de tensión en la alimentación (el transformador no es ideal), y los 2 o 3V se deben a que la onda no oscila nunca entre los valores exactos de la alimentación, sino que queda cierto margen por las caídas en los transistores.

Más acertado que eso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19485.html 

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

a todos ya le funciono el amplificador UCD.


ejtagle, de que valor es la resistencia #17 de la version UCD? en el otro foro dices que es de 1 ohm, y en el diagrama lo tienes de 10Khoms, que valor es el correcto?


----------



## LUKAS1

si estamos hablando de 200W rms...y el voltaje varia entre ( +-45) y ( +-50)...aplicamos la ley de ohm..
I=p/v  por lo tanto , I=200W/90V  = 2.22Amp


----------



## joak33

yo le coloque una resistencia de 10 k ohms 

en algunos comentarios atras te dije que era de 1 ohm pero no es de 10 k

y no se te olvide poner una resistencia de 33k de los mosfffet (antes del filtro) a las bases de los transistore q1 y q2


----------



## luisgrillo

orale, entonces le colocare la de 10k, y la de 33k en las bases.
como le hisiste para la pcb?
que pcb usaste y como la imprimiste, por le metodo de la plancha?


----------



## moskillo

osea q usaremos 2.22 Amp x rama...un total de 4.44Amp Stereo.lo estiremos a 5Amp max I.

Si estoy equivocado o alguien q no piense asi....corrigame o dé opiniones.


----------



## luisgrillo

no amigo, tu necesitas 4 amperes por amplificador y un maximo de 10 amperes pico por amplificador


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, que opinan de esta simulación de la versión UCD.?


----------



## LUKAS1

no amigo, tu necesitas 4 amperes por amplificador y un maximo de 10 amperes pico por amplificador



luisgrillo,dime bien como es q tu opinas eso...yo aplicando la formula...q varias veces la hize asi...y me daba la I exacta q trabajaba mi amplificador.explicate bien para q pueda entender....primero dices q se necesita 4 amperes por amplificador y luego dices de un pico de 10 amperes x amplificador...cual es entonces.dime el total q se usa para ser stereo..pongan opiniones.


----------



## joak33

yo hice la vercion ucd que se posteo en donde explica como funciona el amplificador.

Lo que hice fue imprimir el pcb en una hoja de papel fotografico en una impresora lasser con la mayor calidad posible luego con lana de acero y con cetona limpie muy pero muy bien la placa, ya despues de que se haya secado la placa despues de ser limpiada con un pañuelo limpio se coloca encima de la placa y se plancha muy muy bien con vapor, despues de esperar un minuto se coloca en agua tibia con todo y el papel encima y despues de esperar a que se impregne el papel uno 10 minutos se pasa a retirar el papel sobrante con mucho cuidado se elimina lo que queda entre las pistas con el dedo y agua, al final hacer los detalles con una aguja, si se te corta alguna pista la puedes rellenar con plumon indeleble (unas tres pasadas)despues se coloca en el cloruro ferrico o con una mescla de acidos.

ya que se termine de disolver el cobre sobrante se vuelbe a limpiar con la cetona y la lana de acero

saludos y suerte.


----------



## joak33

yo tengo entendido que los 4 amperes son de consumo continuo maximo y los picos los saca de la energia almacenada en los capacitores de la fuente y en segunda instancia se obtienen del transformador, por lo tanto entre mas capacitancia mas potencia pico puede entregar la fuente, eso si se usa una fuente no conmutada, como la que use yo.


----------



## joak33

por cierto no saben como quitarle un ruido constante de baja frecuencia que se alcanza a oir en el fondo del amplificador ucd, es apenas audible, no se si se deba a que el transformador est muy cerca del amplificador o algo así.

saludos joako


----------



## luisgrillo

LUKAS1 dijo:
			
		

> no amigo, tu necesitas 4 amperes por amplificador y un maximo de 10 amperes pico por amplificador
> 
> 
> 
> luisgrillo,dime bien como es q tu opinas eso...yo aplicando la formula...q varias veces la hize asi...y me daba la I exacta q trabajaba mi amplificador.explicate bien para q pueda entender....primero dices q se necesita 4 amperes por amplificador y luego dices de un pico de 10 amperes x amplificador...cual es entonces.dime el total q se usa para ser stereo..pongan opiniones.



amigo, los 4 amperes son a toda potencia en el amplificador de un solo canal, y con el amplificador utilizandolo a toda potencia v a haber momentos en el que el audio tendra picos de voltaje, los cuales son los que te pueden consumir asta los 10 amperes de la fuente, como dijo joak33, esos picos de corriente te los va a dar los capacitores de la fuente de alimentacion.
no importa que sea conmutada o linel, los picos de la corriente te los daran los capacitores. si quieres la version estereo ( 2 amplificador) tendras que tener una corriente maxima de 8 ampers en la fuente y poner capacitores ggrandes para que te entregen los 20 amperes pico que te pediran, claro, si es que lo trabajas a toda potencia.



			
				joak33 dijo:
			
		

> por cierto no saben como quitarle un ruido constante de baja frecuencia que se alcanza a oir en el fondo del amplificador ucd, es apenas audible, no se si se deba a que el transformador est muy cerca del amplificador o algo así.
> 
> saludos joako



hay unos filtros LC que se conectan antes del transformador para bajar un poco el ruido los venden en las tiendas de electronica y te recomiendo que pongas capacitores de 2200 uF en paralelo con los que tienes en la salida de tu fuente filtrada, ya que este valor de capacitores tiene una baja impedancia a la frecuencia de la red electrica (50, 60Hz).


----------



## Rick-10

Se necesitan 7.07A(rms), osea 10A pico a pico para cada amplificador. Si es que lo alimentan con +-40V la fuente debe poder entregar unos 5A por rama!

P(rms)= V(rms) x I(rms)
200W(rms) = (40/√2 V) x Irms
Irms=* 7.07A(rms)*

Acuerdense que los +-40V de alimentacion corresponden a los picos de una onda senoidal, por lo tanto el Voltaje Rms equivale a 28.28V (Vp/√2 = Vrms)


----------



## luisgrillo

narciso en que programa estas simulando el amplificador?


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> narciso en que programa estas simulando el amplificador?



LTspice, el LM311 y los Mosfet, los hice yo, si tienes el LTspice te los paso...


----------



## luisgrillo

pasamelos, ahorita descargo ese programa, ya que el circuit maker no me deja trabajar con los mosfet, dice que no encuentra modelos y no se que mas y ya me canso


----------



## Rick-10

Narcisolara 21. A mi tambien me gustaría me hagas el favor de pasarme las simulaciones y los modelos del LM311 y los Mosfets! Asi me ahorras el trabajo de montarlo todo en el LTspice! Si podes subirlo todo en un archivo comprimido te lo agradecería un monton.


----------



## luisgrillo

si si si que lo suuuuuuba que lo suuuuuuuuba =)


----------



## narcisolara_21

Lee el Documento de texto!


----------



## Rick-10

Bueeeeeniiiiisiiiimooo!  1.000.000x10^6 GRACIAS!  El LTspice es el unico software capaz de simular correctamente circuitos de alta frecuencia, como amplificador ClaseD y fuentes conmutadas!


----------



## luisgrillo

gracias a la 6.25x10^18 =)


----------



## narcisolara_21

De nada.


----------



## luisgrillo

oye amigo, si le subo a 48V ya no me lo simula, a que se debe?


----------



## Rick-10

" narcisolara 21". Como haces para crear los componentes para el LTspice?


----------



## luisgrillo

hehehe me gusta el programa, un poco tardado en el tiempo de simulcio, pero parece que esta muy bien


narciso ahorita no esta en linea ya.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> oye amigo, si le subo a 48V ya no me lo simula, a que se debe?



Bueno aquí viene lo bueno, no es que sepa mucho pero según lo que he leido sobre amp clase D, aquí voy:

En la simulación la eficiencia maxima que obtuve fue de 87%, claro apenas la hice hoy tendría que indagar mas en el tema y saber porque es tan baja.

Como podrán ver este amplificador trabaja con realimentacion (Feedback) y lo toma directamente de la salida, que a su vez es acondicionada por R16 y R1 para que el voltaje de realimentación sea igual al voltaje de referencia que en este caso es la señal de entrada=2,5V, la forma de calcular yo las resistencias para el feedback es igual para el feedback de una fuente conmutada:

Si la tensión de salida (Vo) tiene que ser de 28Vrms (40Vo/p), la referencia es de Vref = 2,5V (Señal entrada) y poniendo un valor de 22K para R16 la forma de cálcular R1 es la siguiente:

Suponiendo que la eficiencia del Ampli es 87% la tensión de alimentación (Vo)= 40/.87= 46V

 R1= (R16*Vref)/(VO/p-Vref)  =  (22K*2.5V)/(46V-2.5v) = 55/43.5 = 1.264K

Pueden probar cambiando la señal de entrada y aplicando esta cuenta verán que trabaja igual.. 

ACLARO: No soy experto en esto solo he leido sobre el tema.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> " narcisolara 21". Como haces para crear los componentes para el LTspice?



Amigo es muy facil, en mi caso para crear el LM311, como tengo multisim (No me gusta) lo busque en su librería le dí a editar modelo copie el codigo al block de notas lo guarde con Formato SUB  (LM311.sub), luego en el LTspice edité un simbolo de un comparador ordené los pins lo vinculé al SUB y listo. Con los mosfet igual y tampoco es necesario tener multisim en las paginas de los fabricantes estan los modelos.

Mañana te hago un miniTuto de como lo hice..


----------



## FBustos

En la simulacion aparece una pequeña distorsion, o es mi idea?..
Hay alguna forma de medir la distorsión en el LTSpice?


----------



## luisgrillo

si bajo el valor de R1, tengo una mayor ganancia, ami se me hace mejor asi, con una entrada de 1.5Vpp obtener la maxima ganancia del amplificador sin disorsionar.


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> En la simulacion aparece una pequeña distorsion, o es mi idea?..
> Hay alguna forma de medir la distorsión en el LTSpice?



THD en Clase D.
*Salida Final + Ruido*






Dependiendo del filtro de salida la señal en la carga puede tener distintas componentes, la señal con un filtro pequeño (Bajo Filtrado), tiene una componente importante de la señal modulante, que afecta al rendimiento de la etapa, a la THD, etc.; pero no a la audición ya que ésa frecuencia está muy alejada de la respuesta de frecuencia del oído, la cual fue determinada por Fletcher y Munson en los laboratorios Bell en 1937, y también Robinson y Dadson en 1956; quienes midieron que la máxima frecuencia audible por el ser humano está cercana a los 20KHz, con una sensibilidad máxima a los 3500Hz, aproximadamente.

La Web donde está la información: http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/potencia/potencia7a.html


----------



## luisgrillo

oye, si en el lado donde estan los driver de los mosfet pongo en lugar de los 2 mosfet, un puente H, tendre alguna bronca?
jejeje que te pregunto, mejor lo simulo con el ltspice


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> oye, si en el lado donde estan los driver de los mosfet pongo en lugar de los 2 mosfet, un puente H, tendre alguna bronca?
> jejeje que te pregunto, mejor lo simulo con el ltspice



Lo simulé y no noté ningún problema, sería bueno saber la opinión del creador.


----------



## luisgrillo

mmm me puedes pasar el circuito simulado? que ami no me sale jejeje, tu tienes mucha mas experiencia en este programa =)



esto de simular el circuito este me ayudara bastante por que sabre que voltages medir en donde y que señales estan presentes.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> mmm me puedes pasar el circuito simulado? que ami no me sale jejeje, tu tienes mucha mas experiencia en este programa =)



  Je,Je,  dale click al icono de copiar y luego le das click al mosfet, con el mosfet en el puntero le das a Ctrl-"E" y lo pones de frente, y lo conectas de Gate a Gate, de Drain, Etc..

Algo que noté es que aumento la eficiencia casi al 100%.., y pensando en el puente, sería bueno para trabajarlo con bajas impedancia 2 Ohms por ejem. ya que no se le puede aumentar la tensión por el bendito mosfet PnP..


----------



## luisgrillo

andale andale pasamelo, jejeje esque au no le entiendo muy bien


----------



## narcisolara_21

Lo de la eficiencia solo la he mejorado a 90%


----------



## luisgrillo

pero hay no esta en puente H, se supone que la carga no se conecta a GND, sino entre las 2 conexiones de los mosfet


----------



## luisgrillo

amigos, subo aqui una version de la ucd con los 2 mosfet canal N,
hay un problema con la simulacion, cuando le pones en la entrada 2.5V hay un recorte en el voltage pico positivo, 

pero se que si subimos el voltage se arreglaria esto y pues si quieres lo puedes subir asta los +-100V que te soporta el irf640, el problema es que aunque le subas el voltage a este circuito en el simulador sigue abiendo el mismo recorte.

tambienen la version con el N y el P, si subes el voltage a 3V en la entrada y la salida a +-70V sigue recortandose en 45Vcc.

hago un llamado al diseñador del circuito en el programa para ver si puede hacer algo.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> pero hay no esta en puente H, se supone que la carga no se conecta a GND, sino entre las 2 conexiones de los mosfet


tienes razón el sueño me ganó,


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> amigos, subo aqui una version de la ucd con los 2 mosfet canal N,
> hay un problema con la simulacion, cuando le pones en la entrada 2.5V hay un recorte en el voltage pico positivo,
> 
> pero se que si subimos el voltage se arreglaria esto y pues si quieres lo puedes subir asta los +-100V que te soporta el irf640, el problema es que aunque le subas el voltage a este circuito en el simulador sigue abiendo el mismo recorte.
> 
> tambienen la version con el N y el P, si subes el voltage a 3V en la entrada y la salida a +-70V sigue recortandose en 45Vcc.
> 
> hago un llamado al diseñador del circuito en el programa para ver si puede hacer algo.



Creo que los bc3xx son solo de 45V, y aparte de eso no aplicaste la formulita de arriba para el Feedback..
Vamos a inventar a ver que sale...

EDIT: Sólo cambiaste la tensión de los terminales, no de los generadores, los terminales son solo etiquetas..
Los Mosfet tampoco trabajan a esa tensión son solo de 100V y otras cosas mas... Dejame seguir revisando.


----------



## luisgrillo

gehehe ya vi, ya le cambie la alimentacion, hay un pequeño problema, me aparece una componente de directa en el semiciclo positivo, voy a ver por que me aparece esto y aver si puedo eliminarlo.
pero que no los mosfet canal N sson de 200V?

cambiare los transistores bc3*7 por los 2n5***.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> gehehe ya vi, ya le cambie la alimentacion, hay un pequeño problema, me aparece una componente de directa en el semiciclo positivo, voy a ver por que me aparece esto y aver si puedo eliminarlo.
> pero que no los mosfet canal N sson de 200V?
> 
> cambiare los transistores bc3*7 por los 2n5***.



Saludos Luis, También tengo ese problema de la continua, pero ya la he mejorado, por cierto estoy haciendo un tuto para crear un componente en LTspice y lo voy hacer con el <--IR2110-->, ya conseguí el modelo.. >Para que probemos cuanto se le puede sacar a esa versión.....


----------



## luisgrillo

Eso me parece perfecto mi estimado, creo que metiendo este integrado tendremos una mayor potencia creo que lei a ejtagle que si metiamos este componente bajabamos un poco la calidad del sonido, pero si quieren el amplificador para subwoofer creo que estaria perfecto, por que podriamos bajar el voltage de alimentacion y hacer el amplificador en puente H con mayor potencia.

y como le hisiste para bajar el nivel de la continua?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Experimentando con R1, pero no fue mucho ademas revisando los comentarios de Ejitagle en otro foro comenta esto _"Como consejo, si 200W sobre 4 ohms te son suficientes, dejá el circuito como está... Es como mejor anda"_, lo que entiendo es que a +o-50v es que mejor trabaja, lo probé hasta +o-70V pero la eficiencia se vá al suelo, si se le saca mas potencia, pero se pierde mucha eficiencia..


----------



## luisgrillo

entonces lo mejor es subir el voltage a +-50Vcc maximo vdd?


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> entonces lo mejor es subir el voltage a +-50Vcc maximo vdd?


Sí, asi lo dejé me da una eficiencia del 90% unos 45V a la salida que serían:
Vrms = 45Vp/raíz(2)= 31.8Vrms
Po(Wrms)=31.8^2/4 Ohm = 252 Wrms..

PD: Ya estoy haciendo la version con el IR2110 lo pruebo y lo subo...


----------



## luisgrillo

perfecto, me mandas la simulacion para ver como funciona ok?


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> perfecto, me mandas la simulacion para ver como funciona ok?



Te comento que simule La versión con el IR2110, pero no me convence todavía porque al estar conectada la masa a la tensión negativa, la onda de salida a pesar de que es uniforme no lllega a la tensión deseada, por ejemplo si la alimentación es de +o- 60V la onda positiva tendría que llegar aproximadamente a +60V y la onda negativa igual a aproximadamente -60V. pero esta no lo hace llega a +108V la positiva y a +20 la que tendría que ser la negativa, sería bueno un comentario de Ejitagle para que nos explique el funcionamiento en la simulación porque conectando la masa a donde tiene que ir la tensión de salida es Cero...

Ahora experimentado con la UCD y leyendo comentarios del Creador como este:

*"El UcD se puede alimentar con +/-75 volts como máximo sin cambiar nada, excepto los mosfets de salida... Para más tensión, hay que cambiar los 2n5xxx por mpsax2 (mpsa42/mpsa92) ..." *

EDIT: Le puse una alimentación de +o-90V y hay una tensión de salida de 80Vp ≈ 57Vrms ≈ En teoría unos 812Wrms... usando los Mosfet IRFP240/9240 y cambiando los 2n5XX por los Mpsa42/92 como lo dice el creador y por supuesto modificando la realimentación... Claro los mosfet no soportarían esa corriente unos 16A continuos sobre todo el PNP, ese es el problema con las Versiones complementarias..


----------



## narcisolara_21

Bueno también simulé la Versión, Switching Amp con el OpampTL074, y tal como dice el creador de los Amplis, La Versión UCD es la que mejor se desempeña y me quedo con esa..
Unas Imagenes:


----------



## luisgrillo

oorale, jeje entonces creo que lo mejor sera deja el circuito como esta, subir el voltage si queremos mas potencia y cambiar los mosfet.
bueno, en cuanto puda hacer el pcb que me quede bien lo hare, por que no he podido hacer que me quede bien hecho.
gracias por todo amigo =)


----------



## moskillo

Bueno, como vi que la mayoria armo la primera version de ejtagle (no ucd), y le anduve a la primera me decidi a hacerla, para los que se decidan hacerla tambien en version stereo, los cuales yo creo la mayoria, y alimentarla con una fuente switch para audiocar, lo cual creeria que hay una mayoria tmb, les adjunto este archivo que no es ni mas ni menos que un word en donde se encuentra el pcb de la fuente de luciperro y los 2 pcb (ya que es stereo) del amplificador ya mencionado (2*200watt), todo en una sola hoja a4 para imprimirla directamente, no es "EL" aporte, pero yo lo hubiera agradecido a la hora de ir a imprimir, que no tienen el pdf (increible),para leerlo, que no pueden pasar 2 veces la hoja, no y que no en fin, tengo que gastar varios papeles de transferencia al pe...bueno espero que les sirva a los que no poseen impresora laser y tienen q andar lamiendo las botas de los que tienen, jaja bueno saludos desde tucuman
ahh pronto tratare de subir la lista de materiales para no romper las bolas en el local diciendo esteeeee dame una r de 1k...ahhh no para eran 2... jajaj y los demas te estan odiando,jaja  
matias alias ---moskillo


----------



## GERI

Hola a todo muy buen aporte, ahora un pedido.
Alguien puede poner aqui el instalador de el "LTspice" porq de todos lados q lo bajo me sale una porno.
En el RAR q postearon, salen los comoponentes y la simulacion
Gracias.......


----------



## Milton

Hola, soy estudiante de ing electronca, estoy armando la primer version (no ucd) y y voy por la 5º placa, a las 4 primeras las hice yo (el pcb), en todas modula correctamente el audio, es decir obtengo una señal cuadrada que se corresponde con la entrada, incluso si le pongo el parlante a la salida anda de 10, pero no se porque calienta demasiado al punto que sin disipador en menos de 30 segundos los irf se queman. Sinceramente no se que puede pasar ya prove todo lo que se me ocurrio si alguien podria darme una idea se lo agradeceria.

Como información, ya prove con la placa publicada, los componentes son los mismos no reemplazo ninguno, solo el cap de 820 p que no consegi de mica el resto es identico al esquema, lo monte sobre una placa de fibra creo que tendria que ser mejor.
Otra cosa, mi fuente es de +/- 40V por mas de 20A, lo rectifico con 4 diodos en forma de puente y tiene dos capacitores de 12000 uf para filtrar, deveria de rectificar con solo un diodo o de alguna otra forma?


Cualquier idea se los agradeceria.
Gracias....


----------



## narcisolara_21

GERI dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todo muy buen aporte, ahora un pedido.
> Alguien puede poner aqui el instalador de el "LTspice" porq de todos lados q lo bajo me sale una porno.
> En el RAR q postearon, salen los comoponentes y la simulacion
> Gracias.......


Aquí se descarga, LTspice es gratuito...http://ltspice.linear.com/software/LTC.zip


----------



## Leob12

Para armar alguno de estos amplificador clase D, encontre el que usa el TL074 y otro que usa el LM311.
No se por cual inclinarme ya que parecen ser practicamente lo mismo.
Si alguien que lo haya hecho me da su opinion se lo agradezco.

Y otra preg. el del LM311 dice UCD, ¿que es esto?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Leob12 dijo:
			
		

> Para armar alguno de estos amplificador clase D, encontre el que usa el TL074 y otro que usa el LM311.
> No se por cual inclinarme ya que parecen ser practicamente lo mismo.
> Si alguien que lo haya hecho me da su opinion se lo agradezco.
> 
> Y otra preg. el del LM311 dice UCD, ¿que es esto?



La que usa el Lm311 tiene mas Fidelidad con un THD <0.01%  aunque no la he hecho (Estoy en eso).
El amplificador está Basado en la tenología UCD de Philips,


----------



## narcisolara_21

Una pregunta, estoy pensando en hacer una Fuente con topología Forward, ya la he simulado y funciona de maravilla, pero la duda es de cuantos Watts tengo que hacerla, si el amplificador me pide 5A continuos y 10Apico, Yo pienso que serìa de 200W y que maneje picos de 10A.

Aquí unas imagenes, esta es de 450W +/-45V * 5Amp..


----------



## luisgrillo

hola narcisolara_21, por que no lo haces con topologia push-pull?
creo que es mucho mejor por que los mosfet de conmutacion trabajan con la mitad del voltage y corriente que en la forward.
y haria una optoaislacion entre la salida y la entrada de voltages de la fuente, para evitar cualquier electrocucion o algo que podria pasar.

oye, y que onda, como va el tutorial para enseñarnos a hacer dispositivos en el tlspice?
=) nos vemos


----------



## mnicolau

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> oye, y que onda, como va el tutorial para enseñarnos a hacer dispositivos en el tlspice?
> =) nos vemos



Me sumo al pedido del tutorial! me pareció muy interesante el soft...

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> hola narcisolara_21, por que no lo haces con topologia push-pull?
> creo que es mucho mejor por que los mosfet de conmutacion trabajan con la mitad del voltage y corriente que en la forward.
> y haria una optoaislacion entre la salida y la entrada de voltages de la fuente, para evitar cualquier electrocucion o algo que podria pasar.
> 
> oye, y que onda, como va el tutorial para enseñarnos a hacer dispositivos en el tlspice?
> =) nos vemos



Saludos luis, a pesar de que no soy Electronico siempre me ha gustado la electronica es mi mayor Hobby, (Me arrepiento de haber estudiado Contaduría  ), y elegí la forward por que me gusta aprender, entender y cálcular un proyecto, no solo imprimir el PCB y comprar los componentes que me diga el esquematico y por varias razones mas:

1.- Tengo tiempo estudiando los UC34xx, ya hace tiempo hice 2 Flyback de poca potencia con buenos resultados a pesar de que no cuento con un oscilocopio estuve conforme con los resultados dados por el Multimetro  .
2.- Me gusta empezar desde abajo, a pesar de que no empeze con una buck o boost, me inicie con una Flyback. Y por supuesto si dios quiere llegaré a la Puente Completo
3.- Menor coste por tener menos componentes que una Push-pull 

Y en cuanto al optoaislado si lo voy a implementar, solo que no lo coloqué para no saturar la simulación, y el feedback lo voy hacer con el Opto 4n26 y 2 resistencias en configuración Midband Gain y va a tener una ganancia en la regulación de ≈ 7% comparado con la utilización del TL431 que tiene una ganancia de 5% y así me ahorro unos cuantos componentes.

Ya le tengo casi listo un pequeño tuto como primera parte vamos a aplicar modelos a diodos, Transistores, Mosfet, etc.
despues vamos con los subcircuitos etc. Por cierto Un gran amigo me pasó el TL494 y funciona de maravilla... despues lo subo....Hasta Luego


----------



## luisgrillo

orale, pues mi vida es la electronica, aunque no se como yo quisiera saber, se varias cosillas de las cuales muchas son electronica basica. la electronica es lo mejor que existe para pasar un buen rato, claro jejeje, dejando las actividades en pareja  a un lado .
oye, y eso de hacer los circuitos integrados en el tlspice, de que trata? es programar? meter caracteristicas de ganancia, offset, Vmax en un texto o que es lo que es?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros aquí la primera entrega del Tutorial Ltspice, (Editorial Narcisito,   ), En este tuto vamos a aprender a asignar modelos a nuestros componentes tales como Tr, Diodos, etc...Y aclaro no soy experto en LTspice todo lo que sé lo he aprendido de la ayuda del Soft.....


----------



## luisgrillo

seeeeeeeee, te lo agradesco infinitamente.


----------



## luisgrillo

oye, no sabes que quiere decir cada sufijo que lleba el modelo de los transistores?
como por ejemplo:
CJC=20p CJE=8p TR=100n TF=600p
+   RB=10 RC=3 RE=1 Vceo=32 Icrating=200m

CJC, CJE, TR, TF, RB, RC, RE, que quiere decir eso?


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> oye, no sabes que quiere decir cada sufijo que lleba el modelo de los transistores?
> como por ejemplo:
> CJC=20p CJE=8p TR=100n TF=600p
> +   RB=10 RC=3 RE=1 Vceo=32 Icrating=200m
> 
> CJC, CJE, TR, TF, RB, RC, RE, que quiere decir eso?



Son los parametros del Tr. ganancia, capacitancia Etc...
Mira aquí en la página 17 te dice para que es cada parametro: 

http://www.electricospresente.cl/Co...Nivel 6/Sistemas Electronicos/Libros/Cap5.pdf


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros aquí tienen, la segunda entrega del tuto Ltspice, aqui trato de explicar  , como creamos el esquematico interno del componente usando el codigo del subcircuito, generar un netlist, generar un subcircuito, ligar un subcircuito a un simbolo y por ultimo simular nuestro componente....

Para que tengan una idea de lo que se puede hacer con un Subcircuito, miren esta imagen, es el Amplificador UCD:


----------



## luisgrillo

ooorale, pues te doy las gracias por el trabajo que has realizado,
se que me servira bastante, gracias de nuevo


----------



## jesus torres

hola moskillo baje los pbc de la fuente pero faltan los planos de la fuente para construirla auque soy nuevo en el foro pero los he venido siguiendo desde la sombra


----------



## jesus torres

hola luisgrillo favor donde consigo el programa demo de LTspice, para probar las simulaciones


----------



## narcisolara_21

jesus torres dijo:
			
		

> hola luisgrillo favor donde consigo el programa demo de LTspice, para probar las simulaciones



Ltspice viene full y es gratis...

http://ltspice.linear.com/software/LTC.zip


----------



## luisgrillo

hehehe ahorita ismo iba a poner el quiote que en el que dabas el link de esta pagina 
me ganaste


----------



## moskillo

jesus torres dijo:
			
		

> hola moskillo baje los pbc de la fuente pero faltan los planos de la fuente para construirla auque soy nuevo en el foro pero los he venido siguiendo desde la sombra



hey hola jesus mira todos esos datos estan en este mismo foro posteado por luciperro, yo lo que hice fue juntar el pcb nada mas q para imprimirlo todo junto si queres saber bien de este tema mira:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

 que es donde esta posteado esta fuente, cualquier consulta me mandas un mp o me citas aca nomas.
muy pronto posteo lista de materiales:  

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## FBustos

Muy buenas noches/dias, paso a comentarles q el ucd no suena nada.. 

Lo alimento con +-38V y tengo +-2.6 en el LM311.. creo q se necesitan 3V..
al querer puentear en el 311 directo con la entrada de audio (sin llegar a hacer el puente, solamente tocar con un cable el pin 3), se escucha un rudio "tipo televisor sin sintonizar".. 
probando y probando, acabo de quemar los 2 mosfet (no calentaban absolutamente nada y la bobina tampoco, debe ser por que no le alcanza a llegar la señal de audio).


Otra cosa es que antes de quemar los mosfet, tenia -0.27V en la salida al parlante respecto a gnd, y habia un pequeñisimo sonido "sssshhhh", creo que es el ruido de fondo que todos hablan.

Anecdotas:

Un diodo 12v reventó..

Las resistencias de 1.5K y de 820 calientan bastante.

Puse capacitores de 47u a 25V, es correcto?; los zener son de 3.3V

Alguna sugerencia, no tengo cortos ya que estoy con lampara en serie; la lampara permanece absolutamente apaga, es decir no hay consumo.

Saludos...


----------



## luisgrillo

donde pusiste los capacitores de 47 uF?
tienes un osciloscopio y un geerador de funciones a la mano?


----------



## FBustos

en C6 y C5 que van en la parte de alimentacion del integrado.

No hace ni pio... estoy pensando que el lm311 se quemo al soldarlo....


----------



## FBustos

Les cuento que cambie todo.. es decir hice la placa de nuevo con todo nuevo y no me larga nada de sonido ni siquiera un poco, solo se escucha "sshh" muy muy bajito....

Alguna idea de que pueda estar pasando..  la bobina no está calculada a lo que dice el esquema porque se la saque a un filtro que tenia por ahi, quiero hacer funcionar el amplificador primero y luego hacerla a la medida.
Los mosfet se entibian un poco y las resistencias de 1W calientan bastante, no tanto para quemar los dedos pero calientan.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## luisgrillo

bueno, si tienes un generador de funciones puedes desconectar la patita 1 del integrado e inyectarle a a base de los transistores una señal cuadrada de 6 Vpp, y checas si los mosfet te estan oscilando, si te estan oscilando entonces tienes un problema en el lado de el lm311


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Les cuento que cambie todo.. es decir hice la placa de nuevo con todo nuevo y no me larga nada de sonido ni siquiera un poco, solo se escucha "sshh" muy muy bajito....
> 
> Alguna idea de que pueda estar pasando..  la bobina no está calculada a lo que dice el esquema porque se la saque a un filtro que tenia por ahi, quiero hacer funcionar el amplificador primero y luego hacerla a la medida.
> Los mosfet se entibian un poco y las resistencias de 1W calientan bastante, no tanto para quemar los dedos pero calientan.
> 
> Alguna sugerencia?



Saludos Dj Pipe, la inductancia solo es problema para parlantes que puedan reproducir frecuencias > 25 Khz, medios, Tweeter etc..

Te hago unas preguntas:

-Estas usando los componentes exactamente igual al Esquematico?
-Estas usando el Pcb original?

Trata de hacer esto:

Prueba primero la Tensión de alimentación:

1.- Verfica que tienes 38 Vdc en las 2 ramas - y +.

2.- Verifica que tienes ≈ 3.3V  en los pins de alimentación del comparador. 

Sugerencia: Intenta probar esto: conecta la resistencia de 1.5K y el diodo Zener fuera de la plaqueta, si puedes poner en paralelo con el zener una resistencia de + o -1K mejor, He probado esto muchas veces para distintos circuitos y siempre dá una tensión > a la del diodo Zener así:




Sí te dá menos de 3V, te vendieron los Zener equivocados. Aunque creo que no sería un gran problema.

Si puedes subir el esquematico que usastes y fotos del lado de los componentes y las pistas te podría ayudar un poco mas, así podría hacer una superposición y verificar que todo está en su sitio...


----------



## Rick-10

Otro caso mas...que lastima que tenga tantos problemas la version UcD! Yo le quite los Mosfets a la placa del amplificador UcD que hice y la tire por ahi en la caja donde tengo la chatarra electrónica...


----------



## FBustos

Hola Narcisolara_21.

Te cuento que el amplificador YA FUNCIONA, pero con demasiada distorsión, mucha mucha.
--
Usé el esquema y pcb que publicó ejtagle en la pagina 2, todo tal cuál.
Los componentes, por suerte, son los mismos; hay resistencias al 1% y al 5%.
--

Bajé las Res. de 1.5k a 820ohm. El autor en el esquemático especifíca que si no llegan los 3V al Lm311 se bajan las resistencias de 1.5k a la mitad. Aún con +-3.25V tengo mucha distorsión, suena como una radio mal sintonizada.

Hice la inductancia según dice la pagina. El cable que usé fue calibre 18.

Eso es todo por ahora, la cosa anda pero a medias.
Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

y si conseguiste el capacitor de 680nF?


----------



## FBustos

si, tengo todos los materiales!.. acabo de bajar la r del feedback a 1k, tengo menos distorsion pero satura que mejor no les cuento...

lo otro es que parece q los mosfet no se activan ! porque le subo el volumen hasta la saturacion (distorsion) y no larga ni siquiera 5 watt (sin distorsion)..


----------



## luisgrillo

entonces si tienes el generador para inyectarle la señal a la entrada de los transistores?
o si no tienes, puedes mandarlo primero a 3volts positivos y ver si tienes los 40V en la salida, y luego a 3 volts negativos y ver si tienes los 40 volts negativos


----------



## FBustos

A esta hora esta sonando muy limpio gracias a la resistencia de 47k entre drenadores y base de los 5551 y 5401... me queda probar si es q realmente amplifica o es el la misma señal de la fuente de audio (a esta hora no puedo probarlo a harto volume), por lo que aprecié estaría amplificando, pero como digo, aun hay que probarlo..


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> A esta hora esta sonando muy limpio gracias a la resistencia de 47k entre drenadores y base de los 5551 y 5401... me queda probar si es q realmente amplifica o es el la misma señal de la fuente de audio (a esta hora no puedo probarlo a harto volume), por lo que aprecié estaría amplificando, pero como digo, aun hay que probarlo..



Essssooooooo, mismo era lo que te iba a decir, no intestaste con la de 33K, como dice Ejitagle...


----------



## FBustos

Hola narciso.

Los mosfet no amplifican !..
Suena pero como a unos 10 o 15watts al maximo, le estoy enviando la señal con un mixer para ver cual es el 0dB..
A 0dB como digo, no da mas de 15 watts, creo q hay problemas con los drivers o el lm311 que no envia la señal a los mosfet para que se activen.
En el lm311 tengo +-2.65 V..
La bobina no calienta nada, eso es por que no está amplificando creo yo.. Los mosfet estan tibios.
Que puedo hacer ? 
Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

Con el multimetro verifica que tienes una tensión aproximada de 38Vdc en los Drain de los mosfet (antes de la bobina), midelo en Dc(tiene que dar  ≈ 38V) y en Ac(unos ≈ 26V).

Otra cosa que se me ocurre, ya que no tienes generador de señales busca en google un tono de 60Hz a 0dB, lo grabas en un CD o lo sacas directamente de la tarjeta de sonido de la PC y mides el voltaje de la señal y la comparas con la entrada no inversora del LM311 (Pata #2), si la tensión es  igual a la de la entrada tienes problemas con la realimentación...


----------



## narcisolara_21

Tambien mide la tensión en pata#1 an Ac tiene que dar ≈1.8V y en Dc ≈ 2.65V..


----------



## FBustos

En los drains de los mosfet tengo 0VDC (0.01V).
Lo otro lo mido enseguida


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> En los drains de los mosfet tengo 0VDC (0.01V).
> Lo otro lo mido enseguida



Rayos..., mide la tensión de las bases de todos los Tr, Bcxx y los 2n5xxx..

******EDIT: para que no te compliques, mide la tensión entre r6 y r5(≈26V), r4 y r7(≈-26V), r2 y d2 (≈2V)


----------



## FBustos

Acabo de volar el 630, probare con otros mosfet q tengo STP21NM60N de 17A y 600V 0.22 Ω (muestras de st) jeje..

Bueno lo que alcanzé a medir fueron.. 0V en los drains de los mosfet... 
En las bases de los Q3,Q4,Q5,Q6. tengo +-38V respectivamente....
En la pata 1 del integrado tengo 0.8VDC y en AC va a variar con la señal, pero aun asi me marcaba 0.4VAC y en la entrada de audio 0.1VAC.

Respecto a las tensiones en R6 Y R5, por un lado tengo 38V y en el otro -26V.

Creo que mejor cambio todos los BC y 2N...
Nota: cuando conecte primera vez el circuito a la lampara en serie, sonó "clic"..  puede ser un zener ? que haya volado?, en todo caso puse diodos nuevos.
Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

> Respecto a las tensiones en R6 Y R5, por un lado tengo 38V y en el otro -26V.


Se nota que voló el zener de la rama positiva, saca todos los Tr y pruebalos con el multimetro, como si se tratase de un diodo. Aquí te explican como...
http://www.unicrom.com/tut_como_probar_diodo_transistor.asp


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> En las bases de los Q3,Q4,Q5,Q6. tengo +-38V respectivamente.... *Imposible!!!!*



Se supone que BaseQ3, baseQ4, R5 y R6 esten conectados y suponiendo que voló el Zener de la rama positiva haya una tension de +38V.

Ahora, tu dices esto:





> .......en el otro -26V.



se supone También que BaseQ5, baseQ6, R4 y R7 enten conectados y suponiendo que el zener de la rama negativa no haya volado tendría que haber una tensión de -26V, entonces como pudistes medir -38V en las bases de Q5 y Q6.. y -26V entre R4 y R7?


----------



## FBustos

Revisando todos los drivers.
Hay 3 malos..
Los zener estan todos buenos.
Voy a cambiar los TR y te sigo contando.
Primero tengo q ir a comprarlos jeje.. en la noche te cuento.

Respecto al post anterior:
Me equivoqué al escribir, tengo -26V en las bases de de Q5 y Q6 y +37 en las bases de Q3 y Q4.


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Revisando todos los drivers.
> Hay 3 malos..
> Los zener estan todos buenos.
> Voy a cambiar los TR y te sigo contando.
> Primero tengo q ir a comprarlos jeje.. en la noche te cuento.
> 
> Respecto al post anterior:
> Me equivoqué al escribir, tengo -26V en las bases de de Q5 y Q6 y +37 en las bases de Q3 y Q4.



De todas maneras compra los zener son baratos..


----------



## luisgrillo

ya que soldes los nuevos driver y todo eso, has esto:
en la base de los transistores Q1 y Q1, metele +3V, conectalos en el zener y deberias tener e la salida de la bobina los 38Vcc, con eso veras que el mosfet canal P si se te esta activando, y luego lo conectas a -3v en el zener de lado negativo y si tienes los -38Vcc en la salida entonces quiere decir que esta bien la etapa del driver.



ya les salio el amplificador?


----------



## Hernan Roberth

hola... no consigo los MPSAx2... alquien porfavor sabe por cual los puedo reemplazar?
gracias


----------



## FBustos

a mi el ucd no me andubo ojojoj,asi que voy a armar el no ucd.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Hernan Roberth dijo:
			
		

> hola... no consigo los MPSAx2... alquien porfavor sabe por cual los puedo reemplazar?
> gracias



Los otros que conozco parecidos son los KSP42/92... 



			
				dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> a mi el ucd no me andubo ojojoj,asi que voy a armar el no ucd.



Pero haz lo que te dije, sacale una foto a la placa del lado de componentes y pistas que por medio de una superposición de imagenes se puede ver si todo está en su sitio, ese metodo lo he hecho para copiar placas...  

Te pregunto Algo montastes el circuito en un Protoboard?...


----------



## FBustos

No, el proto lo tengo ocupado con un trabajo para la universidad.. es raro que no me funcione.. es obvio q es un error mio.
No encontré el error asi que, saque todo para armar la version no ucd, faltan un par de resistencias y lo armo.
Les cuento como me fué cuando ya lo tenga quemado y/o andando.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

yo no he tenido tiempo para volver a armar el UCD, pero en cunato tenga un tiempesito lo vuelvo a armar


----------



## seaarg

Hernan, yo use BC327 y BC337 y aun esta funcionando (version no ucd, reemplace los MPSA42 y MPSA92)

Diferencias debe haber, probablemente a nivel osciloscopio. De oido te digo que no hay (calientan igual y todo je)


----------



## Nico17

Hola
En difinitiva alguien pudo armar la version UCD y que le ande?   Espero que alguien la pueda hacer andar por que sino compre los componentes al cuete! (Por apurado ops: )
Jajaja saludos


----------



## Hernan Roberth

Muchas gracias seaarg, justamente eso mismo estaba pensando hacer... ya los compre y bueno esta noche lo armo sea como sea y mañana a probarlos pues (version stereo) y luego a sumar esas potencias y probar con un sub pionner doble bobina 400 rms.. ya les comento mañana en la tarde los resultados

Hernán Robert


----------



## yoelmicro

Hace mucho tiempo que sigo este foro de amplificador del tipo “D” y comento que es de los mejores en la net, dado su nivel de documentación y circuitos etc.

Luego de documentarme y analizar algunos circuitos decidí diseñar uno que fuera lo menos engorroso posible tal como el de Ejtagle.

Resulto que con mosfet del tipo (P&N) se vuelven más sencillos debido a la etapa de los drivers, pero estos tienen la desventaja de que son menos lineales debido al problema del macheo de los propios mosfet, pero en fin buscando los mas similares es posible obtener buenos resultados.

El amplificador consta de un (OP) y un cuádruple comparador del tipo (LM339) más la etapa de los drivers y salida. El (OP) solo se encuentra como integrador para controlar la etapa de salida en offset y Ac, los comparadores tiene diferentes propósitos tales como SHIFTLEVER para el driver superior e inferior, comparador nato y muting de los driver. Este último controla la máxima corriente de paso por los MOSFET protegiéndolos de OVERLOAD o Corto Circuito.
El problema radica en que aún no lo he podido emular con ningún programa, lo realice con Proteus pero cuando le doy RUN siempre me dice que el CPU esta al máximo, Jajá y tengo un CORE2DUO, bueno después lo intente con LTspice pero no doy con la bola.

Si alguno de Uds. me ayudara a emularlo; Después solo restaría acomodar verdaderamente los comparadores para hacer un PCB compacto y funcional 100% y terminaríamos este proyecto, pues tengo medio terminado uno con IR2110+LM339+TL061 el cual deje, por no poder emular también.

Aquí les adjunto un PDF con el circuito
Ah……………..
El voltaje de los OP es de +/-5 y el de los MOSFET +/-45

Desde ya gracias……………


----------



## narcisolara_21

yoelmicro dijo:
			
		

> bueno después lo intente con LTspice pero no doy con la bola.Si alguno de Uds. me ayudara a emularlo


saludos yoelmicro, puedes subir el Circuito Ltspice? para echarle un vistazo... Y proteus es muy malo para simular Amplis Clase D, se tardaaaa muchooo y a veces ni arranca.


----------



## yoelmicro

narcisolara_21 te diré que el problema del LTspice es que no logro hacer lo que dices en tu tutorial, y por problemas de tiempo no he podido aprender bien a utilizarlo, es por eso que publique el PDF para ver si tu puedes realizar el diagrama eléctrico en Spice para poder emularlo y si es necesario modificar algún componente para que cumpla con las especificaciones establecidas en los cálculos.

Gracias de antemano por tu ayuda.


----------



## LUKAS1

que tal gente?como estan todos?....

queria saber si alguien concluyó con este proyecto paravilloso.....si alguien lo hizo funcionar y que ande bien....mucha gente decia q iva a probar de hacerlo...pero no dijeron mas nada....nose si la terminaron o q puede haber pasado...


espero que si es que esa gente q ya lo hizo entra y me lee....espero que comente como le fué.....cuales fueron los inconvenientes(personales)...etc.


gracias....espero los post.



si pueden postear con fotos , mejor asi le echamos un vistazo como es que queda finalizado...


saludos.


lucas de argentina


----------



## Hernan Roberth

hola jejeje... se me quemo... bueno lo termine y lo probe cuando lo fui a arrancar.. pues normal buena calidad de audio limpio sin problemas... lo tube a muy bajo volumen, pasaron como 60 segundos y empezo a calentar y hasta volverse intocable cuando iva a desconectarlo para ver cual era el problema... se me fue y adios mosfet... pero bueno habre que intentarlo nuevamente y dar con el defecto ese... ya les comento ps si sale bbien.


----------



## Rick-10

Hernan Roberth dijo:
			
		

> hola jejeje... se me quemo... bueno lo termine y lo probe cuando lo fui a arrancar.. pues normal buena calidad de audio limpio sin problemas... lo tube a muy bajo volumen, pasaron como 60 segundos y empezo a calentar y hasta volverse intocable cuando iva a desconectarlo para ver cual era el problema... se me fue y adios mosfet... pero bueno habre que intentarlo nuevamente y dar con el defecto ese... ya les comento ps si sale bbien.



Fijate en el pisteado, muchas veces me paso eso y no se ni como lo solucione. Los Mosfets apenas deben entibiarse...


----------



## Hernan Roberth

a otra cosa mas que me olvidaba... es que los condensadores C5 y C6 de 1 uf a 63v pues se calentaron bastante hasta llegar a quemarse bueno ese problema imagino es por que la oscilacion del amplificador se induce a la tension de entrada... haber porfavor si alguien me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceria bastante.
gracias

Hernan Roberth


----------



## LUKAS1

Fijate en el pisteado, muchas veces me paso eso y no se ni como lo solucione. Los Mosfets apenas deben entibiarse...[/quote]


q tal Rick-10,como va?..bueno...al parecer tu ya la realizaste...podrias comentar tu experiencia?q fallos obtuviste,algunos componentes q remplazaste o usaste lo mismos dichos,si puedes comentar y tambien si quieres postear con fotos asi observamos el proyecto terminado...

yo recien mañana(lunes 20/04/09) estaré concluyendo con la amplificador.El pcb ya lo tengo listo..salio a la perfeccion,lo hize con el metodo de transferencia...el mas conocido y usado.tengo algunos q otros componentes...pero me faltó comprar algunos que mañana los compraré,.

si puden ir posteando fotos...estaria bueno....yo tambien una vez finalizado postearé fptps y dudas...seguramente el martes...saludos-...


lukas d argentina


----------



## nuk

una consulta  (espero que no sea tarde jeje)
  ¿¿¿¿.... en la bobina del amplificador SwitchingAmp.pdf el calibre del alambre es de #16 y son 26 vuelta...?
¿¿o no ..? gracias cualquier información y (¿¿...como construir una bobina apartir de solo estas medidas..?)
Ejem :

 1.- 4Ω = 47uH/10Amper.  == ¿¿¿.....?(Diametro E. - Vueltas - Calibre Al.)  
 2.- 8Ω = 100uH/5Amper.  == ¿¿¿.....?(Diametro E. - Vueltas - Calibre Al.)  

comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## Rick-10

LUKAS1 dijo:
			
		

> Fijate en el pisteado, muchas veces me paso eso y no se ni como lo solucione. Los Mosfets apenas deben entibiarse...




q tal Rick-10,como va?..bueno...al parecer tu ya la realizaste...podrias comentar tu experiencia?q fallos obtuviste,algunos componentes q remplazaste o usaste lo mismos dichos,si puedes comentar y tambien si quieres postear con fotos asi observamos el proyecto terminado...

yo recien mañana(lunes 20/04/09) estaré concluyendo con la amplificador.El pcb ya lo tengo listo..salio a la perfeccion,lo hize con el metodo de transferencia...el mas conocido y usado.tengo algunos q otros componentes...pero me faltó comprar algunos que mañana los compraré,.

si puden ir posteando fotos...estaria bueno....yo tambien una vez finalizado postearé fptps y dudas...seguramente el martes...saludos-...


lukas d argentina[/quote]


Fijate en mis post anteriores! Ya postee la foto de amplificador, ademas comente los motivos que hicieron que se me quemaran los MOSFETs....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> una consulta  (espero que no sea tarde jeje)
> ¿¿¿¿.... en la bobina del amplificador SwitchingAmp.pdf el calibre del alambre es de #16 y son 26 vuelta...?
> ¿¿o no ..? gracias cualquier información y (¿¿...como construir una bobina apartir de solo estas medidas..?)
> Ejem :
> 
> 1.- 4Ω = 47uH/10Amper.  == ¿¿¿.....?(Diametro E. - Vueltas - Calibre Al.)
> 2.- 8Ω = 100uH/5Amper.  == ¿¿¿.....?(Diametro E. - Vueltas - Calibre Al.)
> 
> comment,♫nuk♫



En el .pdf se indica la pagina en la cual se puede calcular la bobina requerida:
[http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

Por si no lo entiendas:
*Para 4Ω*

*Inductance (L):* = Inductancia(47µH)
*Coil Inner Diameter (d):* = El diametro del tubo o carrete sobre el cual enrrollaras las espiras		
*Coil Length (l):* = El largo del tubo o carrete 		
*Wire Gauge:*= Calibre AWG a utilizar(AWG 12, ya que este soportara los 10A pico de corriente)

Fijate en la figura para entender mejor lo que es el Coil Inner Diameter(d) y el Coil Leght(l).

Podes errollar la bobina sobre un tubo grueso. Luego quitas el tubo y dejas la bobina como un resorte. Osino la enrrollas sobre cualquier carrete de plástico
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Entonces solo te queda introducir las medidas y listo. Le das Calculate, ya abajo donde dice Number of turns, vas a tener el numero de vueltas que vas a necesitar.

Espero te sirva mi explicación.

Saludos.


----------



## joak33

yo hice el amplificador ucd funcionaba muy bien pero despues empeso a aparecer un ruido como shh cada golpe de tambor en uno de los lados y algo que me altera es que si le cambio algo en un lao suena diferente el otro no se por que pase eso


----------



## Hernan Roberth

La tarjeta hice a pulso ps y bueno el condensador primero le puse electrolitico respetando claro esta la polaridad.. pero igual calentaba y se soplaba el condensador... luego lo cambie por uno poliester de 1uf a 400v y normal pero los mosfets igual calientan plancha toca una ratito y tengo que desconectarlo por que en el anterior canal lo probe seguido y se me fue y ahora el otro quiero saber por que calienta mucho pz... no creo que sea por se las pistas mas gruesas o mas delgadas ... lo que pienso que es es el reemplazo de excitadores que le puse por ejemplo... en vez de los mpsax2 les puse el 2n5551 y el 2n5401 y en vez del bc337 le puse el 2n2222... me dijeron que trabaja igual ... pero al parecer no... de ahi la temperatura excesiva... bueno los repuestos llegan recien de 10 dias tendre que esperarme nomas pz y ver que pasa con los componentes que son pz y no reeemplazon... o hasta que solucione ese problema...


Hernan Roberth


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, sigue pareciendo que hay problemas para hacer andar la versión UCD... Vamos por partes... Viendo en el diagrama del UCD, C9 a C14 TIENEN que ser de poliester, o plástico... NO PUEDEN NI DEBEN ser electrolíticos. El motivo es muy simple: Esos capacitores tienen que soportar picos de corriente MUY grandes y de ALTA frecuencia (es la frecuencia de switching, ningún electrolítico va a sobrevivir a eso... TODOS terminan EXPLOTANDO por sobretemperatura y sobrecorriente, por lo que ¡¡ NO LOS SUSTITUYAN POR ELECTROLITICOS ! 
 Para las pruebas iniciales... 
1) Desconectar L1.
2) Medir las tensiones de alimentación del LM311. En la pata 8 tiene que haber 3 volts, y en la 4 tiene que haber -3 volts. Si hay menos o bastante más (más de 3.5 v) verificar DZ3 y DZ4, Si la tensión no llega a los 3v y -3v y los zeners están bien, disminuir ligeramente R15 y R16 (hacerlas de 1k2 o de 1k), hasta tener los 3,3v ylos -3,3v en las patas 8 y 4 (medidas en relación a masa) 
2) Unir la pata 3 con la 8 del LM311.
3) Medir que la pata 1 está en 3 volt, aproximadamente. (entre masa y la pata 1)
4) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q3 y la base de Q3. Tiene que ser de 12v.
5) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q6 y base de Q6. Tiene que ser de 0 volts.
6) Medir sobre el drenador de M1 y el drenador de M2 (están unidos entre sí, y es la lengueta metalica) que hay +40 volts(o la tensión de alim. positiva con la que lo alimenten)
7) Ahora, Unir la pata 3 con la 4  (y obviamente, sacar la union que habíamos hecho entre la 3 y la 8)
8) Medir que la pata 1 está en -3 volts aproximadamente (entre masa y la pata 1)
9) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q3 y la base de Q3. Tiene que ser de 0v.
10) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q6 y base de Q6. Tiene que ser de 12 volts.
11) Medir sobre el drenador de M1 y el drenador de M2 (están unidos entre sí, y es la lengueta metalica) que hay -40 volts(o la tensión de alim. negativa con la que lo alimenten)

Si las tensiónes entre colector y base de Q3 y Q6 no llegan ni siquiera a 10 volts, hay algún problema. 
revisar D1,D2,Q1 a Q6 por componentes defectuosos. También revisar R2 a R11 por valores erroneos. Si todo estuviera bien, pueden probar cambiar DZ3 y DZ4 por zeners de más tensión... zeners de 3.9v y/o zeners de 4.7v (más no). Volver a medir todo y asegurarse que ahora sí, las tensiones entre colector y emisor de Q3 y Q6 lleguen al menos a los 10v, idealmente a los 12v, porque si no llegan, los mosfets se van a calentar excesivamente. 
 Es posible, también, colocar una resistencia de 33k entre la base de Q1 y los drenadores de los mosfets, en vez de subir la tensión de los zeners. Eso van a tener que probarlo. Personalmente, la resistencia de 33k no me convence, y los prototipos que armé no la necesitaron. 
 Bueno, si todo dióbien, sacar el puente de la pata 3 del LM311, reconectar el inductor, yel amplificador tendría que estar andando. Recuerden que la fuente que usen tiene que tener buenos capacitores de filtrado (más de 10000uF), y los cables tienen que ser gruesos... Enfin, espero que les haya servido de pista para poder hacer andar el amplificador. Como detalle, las modificaciones de la tensión de los zeners puede que se requieran, porque no todos los LM311 que hay en el mercado son iguales... Enfin, saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Monumental explicación!

Con esta detallada explicación, de palabras del mismísimo diseñador del amplificador, (somos privilegiados)...si hacemos las cosas con calma, leyendo bien, descontando que no hay errores en las pcbs que hagamos....el resultado tiene que ser feliz.

Sería bueno que uno a uno vayan levantando la mano quienes vayan logrando el objetivo.

Yo quiero ser uno de ellos, cuando empiece a fabricarlo.

Gracias, ejtagle.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo fui uno de los que alzo la mano hace tiempo, no esta nada mal, No hice el UCD pero en normal se lleva las palmas... y lo mejor es que jalo a la primera.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157507/

Vamos chicos, no se desanimen.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Hernan Roberth

Wow! quedo realmente sorprendido con la explicacion... pero la version que yo estoy armando es la "no UCD", pero bueno asumo que tengo que asemejarlo y probar de la misma manera, es muy interesante la explicacion ahora no creo que haya problemas de temperatura... 

muchisisisisisimas gracias Ejtagle
 ya le aviso como me fue mas luego... ahorita mismo lo probare...

Hernan Roberth

despues de revisar como dijo Ejtagle pues encontre el problema en el tl074 ya que uno de los operacionales que trabaja en el circuito como amplificador no inversor pues no amplifica como debe de ser, me refiero a que cuando le ingresa tension negativa(-3 voltios) a la salida tengo lo contrario (+5 voltios) y cuando le pongo a la entrada tension positiva(+3 voltios) a la salida mido (+5 voltios).
entonces de ahi que me calientan los mosfet, ya que solo el canal negativo funciona.
les adjunto una imagen


----------



## ejtagle

O tenés un cortocircuito, o un opamp quemado  --- Para todos aquellos que hagan las placas por métodos hogareños (transferencia, laca fotosensible, fotocopia, marcador) ... Les aconsejo que una vez grabada la placa en el ácido, y luego de hacer los agujeros, midan con un téster la placa, antes de soldar ningún componente. Asegúrense de la continuidad de las pistas (muchas veces hay microcortes, prácticamente invisibles, y la pista está cortada), o cortocircuitos por pelitos de cobre también invisibles. Por eso, mejor no suponer nada, y midan continuidad de todas las pistas, y también que entre pistas cercanas no unidas no haya cortos. Lleva un poco de tiempo, pero es MUCHO más fácil medir y arreglar en esta fase que luego, una vez puestos los componentes.
 Tan es así, que si llegase a haber un corto, pueden llegar a quemar componentes, por eso es tan importante medir las placas caseras 
Saludos!


----------



## Hernan Roberth

Gracias por tu respuesta Ejtagle... bueno ya funciona de maravillas el amplificador.... es impresionante como se puede obtener tanta potencia con esa cosita tan pequeña y lo mejor de todo es que no calienta nada en lo absoluto... bueno ahora mismo voy a hacerme una 20 placas serigrafiadas y en fibra... porque el que me hice ta feito de tantas pruebas y pruebas...
gracias Ejtagle.

Hernan Robert


----------



## Rodgers

hola a todos.....
bueno no he armado ningun amplificador clase d todavia por flata de tiempo por la univeridad...
pero si me he intruido a cerca del tema y he hecho alguna simulaciones.....
les hago una pregunta el circuito que dice SwitchingAmp.pdf que tal suena y hasta que frecuencia suena sin distorcion......o si solo es para subwofer les agradeceria hasta que frecuencia se puede trabajar.......

o si mejor me recomiendan la version UCD la que funcione bien ya que he visto que ha estado poniendo problemas........



o mejor necesito un circuito que funcione perfecto para bajos ya que para medios y brillos utiliso mejor los clase AB o tipo QSC.......que depronto en rendimiento  y potencia no son mejor que los clase d pero tengo entendido hasta ahora que los clase d no suenan los medios que las otras clases y topologias..........


espero contar con su ayuda.....


----------



## seaarg

Rodgers, el circuito que vos decis (SwitchingAmp) no UCD lo estoy usando para el subwoofer del automovil.

Suena excelente, y empuja mucho. No te sabria decir hasta que frecuencia.

Mientras lo probaba antes de instalarlo lo usaba con parlante comun de medios en toda la gama de audio y sonaba muy bien tambien para medios y agudos.

Todo esto de "sonaba" es de oido, aclaro porque no tengo instrumental para mediciones.


----------



## FBustos

Hola a todos.

Paso a decirles algo que algunos ya saben, no pude hacer funcionar bien el ucd, asi que hice el de sorenson.
Nada que decir, suena bien en todo el rango audible.
Impresiona un poco saber que de 2 mosfet salen mas de 100W.

Tengo unas dudas respecto al circuito::

Lo probé con un transformador de 120Watts (con un tension ya rectificada de +-38VDC), bueno como es de esperar, no le pude sacar todo el jugo al pequeño.
Las R de los zeners no calientan para nada, los zeners tampoco calientan, los drivers tampoco calientan, el mosfet irf9530 con una tension de +-38V calienta (creo que es falso) el canal N no calienta nada de nada, el offset a la salida es de 25mV y no he probado con bobina (probe con un rango medio novik y estaba tibio al rato), puse capacitores de 1u electrolitico no polarizado, todo lo demás igual al esquema.

Se me ocurrio probar con una fuente de +-65V y 1200W, cuando lo conecté quedé impresionado como levanta los bajos @ 120hz (pense que me iba a romper el sub bajo de 18'' 300Wrms). Pero solo lo pude probar por unos cuantos segundos (maximo 15seg) y lo desconecté por que lo probé con el irf9530 (se calentó bastante con disipador y todo) el canal N ni se enteró (es de 650V y 19A), y eso que el canal N no tiene disipador.

Ahora la pregunta:
¿ Los 2n5551 y 2n5401 me sirven de reemplazo para los bcxxx, para poder alimentarlo con +-65V?
¿ A cuanto, o cómo saber por cual valor cambiar la R de realimentacion para sacar la maxima potencia con el mismo nivel de entrada?.

Obviamente están bien estañadas las pistas, aunque necesitaré poner cables mas gruesos.
Esas son las dudas por el momento.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## joryds

Hola dj pipe, hace unos meses yo hice un Amp clase D discreto con la ayuda de ejtagle, y use los 2N5551, 2N5401 y los alimente hasta con +/-70V, yo creo que debes buscar en otros componentes mas que todo problema de disipación de calor.

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

hola a todos, paso a comentarles, estoy haciendo el amplificador NO ucd, de la primera pagina del post, y despues de 3 intento de quemar mosfet (irf 9530) y un par de zener, estoy ya resignado, ya que cambie de plaqueta y todo seguia igual, compre todos los componentes nuevos pero lo mismo, es como si fuera una maldicion, jaja no ya estoy resignado, llegue a pensar que me venden mosfet quemados o en corto o no se que puede ser ya. uso el pcb tal cual como posteo ejtagle, pongo los capacitores de 1 uF NO polarisado como especifica el autor, uso tl 074 como esta en el esquema, respete todo, alimento con +-38v...., ah con respecto a la bobina la hice en paralelo con un capacitor de 1 uF 400v, de poliester y la bobina la calcule en la pagina proine... de 10 uHr  como decia el autor en la 2 pagina del posteso es todo, en algunos intentos el parlante daba un salto, quedadndo el cono arriba y sumbando, lo probe con un 6*9 de audiocar y creo que queme la bobina, ya que salio una señal de humo,ja. y en la ultima plaqueta que hice se quema la resistencia de 680ohm, del lado del irf 630, la cambio, junto con los zener, ya que los que me habian vendido no decian 12 v, bue los compre en otro lado los cambie y lo mismo se volvio a quemar la resist. de 680 ohm. realmente ya no se que hacer, a uds les a sucedido algo por el estilo de quemar tantos componentes? o alguna modificacion que este pasando por alto?, encima ya hay varios en la lista que hicieron andar a la primera el amplificador, y el mio no se deja. bue espero sus recomendaciones o experiencias, desde ya muchas gracias a todos 

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## BUSHELL

Tu fuente....es una fuente lineal...o la estás pretendiendo hacer andar con una fuente switching que recién armaste y que por alguna razón no esté del todo bien.  Sabes por qué te lo pregunto, je,je,je...

Ese amplificador TIENE que andar a la primera....o postea una foto detallada, bien acercada, donde podamos ver bien los componentes que estás usando.


----------



## FBustos

Primero que nada prueba con una bombilla en serie (Lampara en serie). A mi me paso que al conectar por primera vez el amplificador, se encendio completamente la bombilla ; bueno el error fué una pista que el cobre no se disolvió bien con el percloruro, eso afectó el lado del tl074.

Usaste todos los componentes tal cual dijo el autor?, yo casi pongo el bc337 en el lugar de un mpsa (por cansancio mental) y me alcanze a dar cuenta. Verifica que no estén quemados ni nada por el estilo.
Si se te quema la R es por cortocircuito en ese lado,  o el mosfet está malo o los drivers están malos, o todos.
Prueba sin bobina para no agregar cosas al circuito.
Verifica muy bien la soldadura en las pistas, ya que como el circuito es pequeño puede haber un error; no sería malo revisar los pines de los drivers ya que hay gente que dice q el colector va cambiado con el emisor. Nosé, pone fotos para mirar todo.
Los diodos zeners no dicen 12v ni 5v, son 1n4742A(12v) y 1n4733(5v).

Verifica tensiones sin parlante (me prendió fuego a un tweeter) y con la entrada a masa.
Saludos


----------



## sergiox

hola a todos!
Queria comentarles que a mi me paso parecido que dj pipe . utilice una tension de +/-32vdc y el equipo permanece frio , osea no calienta ningun componente, ahora al tenerlo a maxima potencia despues de un par de minutos los mosfets calientan pero no para alarmarse tanto. Despues probe el mismo circuito con +/- 50vdc y ya la cosa cambia bastante a tal punto que los mosfets sin disipador no pueden estar . tambien note que el sonido cambio bastante osea se escucha mucho mejor sobre todo en los graves , mejora muchisimo el golpe.  Pienso que quizas sea normal que a esa tension tanto los mosfet como los demas componentes calienten  y como el circuito esta ideado para trabajar con +/-40vdc quiza para tensiones mayores a esa habria que modificarlo en algo. ustedes que opinan?
saludos!
ahah me olvidaba , al irf9530 como no lo consegui le puse un irf9540 , soporta mayor tension y corriente pero tiene menos rds. podra ser una causa del calentamiento de ambos mosfet quizas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moskillo dijo:
			
		

> ah con respecto a la bobina la hice en paralelo con un capacitor de 1 uF 400v, de poliester y la bobina la calcule en la pagina proine... de 10 uHr



La bobina NO VA en paralelo con el capacitor. Es un filtro LC, así que la bobina va entre la salida y el parlante, y el capacitor va entre donde se junta la bobina con el parlante y masa.

Saludos!


----------



## moskillo

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> moskillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah con respecto a la bobina la hice en paralelo con un capacitor de 1 uF 400v, de poliester y la bobina la calcule en la pagina proine... de 10 uHr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La bobina NO VA en paralelo con el capacitor. Es un filtro LC, así que la bobina va entre la salida y el parlante, y el capacitor va entre donde se junta la bobina con el parlante y masa.
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...


mil disculpas a todos , en realidad quise decir que la bobina en serie con el parlante, lo que va en paralelo es el capacitor con el parlante, entre el parlante y masa, como esta en el esquema ucd.
ah lo estoy probando con una fuente lineal para contestar a bushell, es un traffo que tira 38+38 5A, capacitores 10000 uF 63v. la fuente esta perfecta. ah una consulta a todos que hicieron este proyecto y que anda a la primera... me fije en el datasheet y vi que el irf 9530 soporta -100v, o sea tension negativa y el irf 630 soporta +100v, tension positiva, con lo cual no entiendo ya que el irf 9530, se encuentre del lado de los 40voltios positivos, y el 630 de los 40 negativos, esto esta bien o es que los mosfet estan al reves, disculpen la ignorancia pero ahun soy novato, y de los mosfet entiendo muy poco, gracias a todos por contestar tan rapido, si alguien me pudiera explicar el tema este de las tensiones, ya que es lo unico que se me ocurre como excusa de mi falla, ya que tengo exactamente todod los componentes iguales a los del autor, hasta el capacitos de 820 pf los consegui, casi haciendo contrato con el diablo,    no en seri casi no se consiguen aca, bue para que vean que es exactamente lo mismo, por si se preguntan... utilize el capacitor de 1 uF NO POLARIZADO, como dice ejtagle.. bue espero sus amable respuesta


----------



## Hernan Roberth

Hola amigos del foro, bueno para comentarles lo que pase para hacer funcionar este amplificador, pero que valió la pena…
Primero que nada la versión que arme fue la NO UCD y la tensión con la que estuve probando era de +/- 47 voltios, los problemas que tuve fueron los siguientes:

-	temperatura excesiva
-	desbalanceo anormal
-	se me quemaron los mosfets
-	sonido ronco pero bien ronco

La causa de estos problemas fueron los siguientes:

-	componentes que no eran los que indican el esquema, coloque el 2N5401 y  2N5551 en vez de los MSPA y coloque el 2N2222 en reemplazo del BC337.
-	El desbalanceo era debido a reemplazo del BC337, ya que solo switchaba el canal con el BC327, es decir que el reemplazo que coloque no funcionaba de ahí el problema de desbalanceo y temperatura excesiva.
-	Se quemaron los mosfets de un canal (porque lo hice en versión stereo) porque lo hice calentar tanto, era intocable y cuando lo iba a desconectar se me quemo.
-	El sonido era ronco porque cuando hice el cambio del 2N2222 por BC337 se me corto la pista y solo trabajaba un lado (no calentaban los mosfets pero el sonido era atroz que luego de darme cuenta funciono normal.

Después de corregir todos los errores que cometí funciono pero calentaba un poquito, yo piense que era normal pero cuando hice el cambio del  2N5551 y 2N5401 por los MPSAX2 pues la temperatura se bajo aun mas (realmente increíble).

Una de las cosas que note es un pequeño desbalanceo a la salida del amplificador, esto sin carga (sin parlante) de mas o menos +1.5 Voltios pero que se hacen 0 (cero) cuando conecto el parlante, y bueno yo quisiera saber si eso es normal o aun tengo un problema.
Quise solucionar ese defecto que tenía variando el valor de R9 (22k) sustituyéndole por un reóstato de 50k y bueno llegue a hacer cero ese desbalance, pero pensé que alteraría algo, así que lo deje con su resistencia normal (22k).

El canal que se quemo los mosfets pues lo arregle, le puse los mosfet IRF540 y el IRF9540, y la diferencia se siente a menos impedancia, lo probé con un sub. De 12 pulgadas doble bobina (impedancia total de 2 ohm) y lo mueve bien.

Otra cosa que hice fue sumar ambos canales, ahí si escuche una *potencia abismal*, era tan fuerte que los parlantes con los que probé no soportaban ni la mitad del volumen y con respecto a la calidad de sonido note que hay un chasquido muy pero muy leve que no se siente mucho, pero con respecto a potencia y calentamiento pues es lo mejor que he escuchado y sentido… jejeje 
Les adjunto fotos.

Por favor haber si alguien sabe si es normal el pequeño desbalanceo o si no es normal como se puede corregir o cual es el problema en si.

Gracias

Hernán Roberth


----------



## luisgrillo

que bueno que a muchos les esten saliendo este amplificador, yo solo estoy en espera de un tiempo para mi y ponerme a armar la version UCD.


----------



## Tacatomon

Sopas, que buena fuente.... 1000Watts.

Que bueno que te funcione a la perfeccion.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

moskillo, con respecto a tu pregunta de los mosfet.

el 9530 es canal-p y el 630 es canal-n, burdamente podrias "compararlos" con transistores PNP y NPN. No se si la comparacion es acertada pero dentro de mi cabeza funciona je. En el esquema estan bien ubicados. te lo digo empiricamente porque asi me funciona en los 2 amps que arme.

Para el resto de los que NO pueden hacer andar la primera version (no ucd):

Siendo solo un aficionado, yo hice 2 amps de estos y ambos funcionaron a la primera, excepto por un tema de temperatura en los drivers, que al final termine aceptando como normal.

Una chanchada que hice y funciona es reemplazar los mpsa por bc3x7 y tambien funciono. De hecho, hice varios experimentos como cambiar los zener que regulan el voltaje al tl074, cambiar resistencias de ganancia, etc.etc.etc hasta cambiar el valor del capacitor que genera la frec. de switching.... y en ningun momento se me quemo nada de nada! Se ve que, a pesar de las advertencias y recomendaciones del autor, el diseño es bastante tolerante.

En mi caso, seleccione los transistores de un lote y use los 3+3 que me dieran el mismo valor de HFE en el multimetro, por una cuestion teorica mia, aunque no se si habra diferencia real. Tambien seleccione las resistencias cuyo valor real sea lo mas cercano a lo que dice el esquematico.

Otra prueba que hice fue poner 2 mosfet en paralelo por rama, pero esto empeoro la temperatura sonando exactamente igual. termine dejandolo como esta el diseño. (quiza hicieran auto-oscilacion? alguien tiene idea?)

Descartando fallos en el ensamblado y en los PCB... se pusieron a pensar en componentes quiza defectuosos o falsos? Asumo que tuve suerte en los que yo compre, quiza no fue el caso de uds.

Hernan: Tambien tengo ese desbalanceo que mencionas, creo que lo habia medido en el orden de 0,8 volt o algo asi. ¿Como sumaste los canales? haciendo algo tipo bridge? uniste positivo de salida con negativo del otro canal? contame que me interesa.


----------



## seaarg

Ah! y me olvide... NO puse bobina. Cuando probe la hice con un nucleo toroidal pero se calentaba como plancha! Como en mi proyecto el amplificador era para subwoofer, puse el parlante derecho a los mosfet y varios meses despues sigue funcionando lo mas bien. (lo uso en periodos de unas 2hs que son los viajes en automovil)


----------



## moskillo

gracias a todos por sus comentarios. bue eso me da mas animo. espero no haber sido victima del algun mosfet falsificado. espero tener el error por ahi que no me halla dado cuenta. bueno ahi posteo un par de fotos con el amplificador y la bobina.
ahora compre todos los materiales de nuevo, pero en otra casa, a ver si son distintos. bue deseenme suerte  jajaja, no es para tanto no solo espero que no me reviente nada


----------



## elektron

*Hola a todos: sigo el tema del amplificador 200w rms version ucd de ejtagle, es este mi primer aporte, creo que es necesario dejar sentado graficamente el hecho de que diagrama es el correcto y cual no, de manera de poder evitar malos tragos!

En primer lugar, ya el autor explica cuales son los errores q cometio, y tambien otros postean la version "corregida" de este amplificador de audio, con lo cual esto que hago es solo reivindicar graficamente lo ya dicho, pues de esta manera ya nadie posteara preguntando ¿cual es el q esta bien?, bueno con solo analizar ambos circuitos acá subidos sera suficiente para elejir el archivo "correcto".Otro razgo del archivo correcto de este amplificador es que tiene incluida una lista de materiales, cosa que en el "erroneo" no viene, ademas, el "correcto" tiene una R17 de 10Kohms, en cambio el "incorrecto" figura una de 1 ¿? .

es una suerte de "encuentre las 7 diferencias" esos juegos tipicos de revistas !

bueno espero que esto sirva de algo!, aunque ya un poco tarde pero para los que siguen llegando les sera de mucha utilidad!


*


----------



## luisgrillo

jejejejej elektron creo que esto le servira a mucha gente, yo batalle mucho para que me dieran la respuesta de que la R17 era de 10k.

Me he preguntado, este circuito funcionara si cambiamos los transistores MOSFET por unos IGBT?


----------



## FBustos

¿ Cual es el procedimiento correcto para darle mas amplificación al NO UCD ?, cambiando el valor de R16 o cambiando la R14?
Gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

la R16, por que es la de realimentacion


----------



## FBustos

Ok, pense en que podia achicar el valor de R14, pero probare con la de realimentación. Me recomiendas algún valor?, probaré con 47K luego 33K .

Saludos


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que escribo, aunque ya hace algúnos meses de que estoy registrado en foros de electronica.
Les comento, armé la versión UCD, y solo me hizo falta levantar la tensión de alimentación del lm311 a 4.7V, reemplazando los zener DZ3 y DZ4, en un principio coloque la famosa resistencia de 33k pero como estaba soldada en forma aerea sobre el circuito, metia mucho ruido. 
No duden en armarlo porque funciona, y muy bien, la calidad de sonido es excelente.
No busquen fantasmas donde no los hay, funciona tal como lo posteo ejtagle, exepto por el reemplazo de los zener.
Espero de que se amimen a armarlo aquellos de que tienen dudas de que si funciona o no, no se van a arrepentir.

Les mando un saludo a todos.


----------



## luisgrillo

mientras mas subas el valor mayor sera la ganancia que tendras, por que estas bajando la corriente de realimentacion y el circuito comparador tratara de elevar la salida asta llegar a el punto en que alcanse la señal para cambar de estado alto a bajo o viceversa


----------



## Leob12

Vengo siguiendo este tema desde hace unas semanas, y me decidi por hacer el UCD que dice tener mas fidelidad. Mis preguntas son estas: 
Compre los fet, IRF630 marca ON Semiconductor y el IRF9530 marca International rectifier. Le hace algo que use diferentes marcas?
Los 6 capacitores de poliester que filtran la fuente, aparecen de 470nF en el esquema y el autor se refiere a esos con el valor de 1uF en un post al principio del tema. Cual es el valor correcto?
Y la ultima, para ajustar la ganancia hay que modificar alguna resistencia o simplemente pongo un potenciometro como divisor de tension a la entrada?
Espero no haberlos molestado pero se me generan inquietudes al momento de armarlo.


----------



## luisgrillo

los mosfet no te daran problemas, pues se supone que cuando diferentes marcas hacen un mismo dispositivo, internamente deben de ser exactamente iguales, claro que tienen un rango de error, pero no te daran problemas.

los capacitores son de 470nF.

y si tienes que poner el potenciometro de entrada para darle la ganancia que quieras.


----------



## FBustos

Me pasa algo raro.. Cambié el 9530 por 9640 y ahora tengo consumo en reposo. Alguien sabe por qué?.
Respecto a la R de realimentación pondré de 100K ya q no tengo otro valor mayor a 56K y menor a 100k...


----------



## BUSHELL

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Me pasa algo raro.. Cambié el 9530 por 9640 y ahora tengo consumo en reposo. Alguien sabe por qué?.



Porque al variar el Rdson de los mosfets, varía la eficiencia y la potencia disipada. La pareja escogida por el autor, es la pareja más idónea, para equilibrar calidad y eficiencia.


----------



## Rodgers

hola a todos 

tengo unas dudas con respecta al amplificador ucd swictching
tengo un esquema pero no se si es el que verdad funciona sin problemas.....
aahh otrqa cosa el esquema no es muy claro ya que agunas conexiónes son confusas 

anexo algunas fotos......



espero que me ayuden ya que quiero probar que tal suena este amplificador y que eficiencia tiene......

les agradezco........


----------



## Rodgers

otra cosa se me olvidava estube haciendo los pcbs de estos dos amplificador:
el swictchingamp(no ucd)
y el ucd swictching
al que le interesen, pero los componentes encajan mejor que el que biene en el plano.....
pero no los he posteado, esperando por si alguna correccion del los circuito......


----------



## moskillo

hola rodgers, si ves en la pagina anterior, elektron aclara cual es y cual no, con las diferencias entre una y otra version. fijate que ya estan lista para descargar.
postea el pcb para que lo veamos, a mi me interesa el no ucd.
bue con respecto al no ucd que es el que estoy haciendo, los componentes que en el esquema aparecen como DNP, que al parecer no van en el pcb, o en realidad van pero no los usan o se puentean, todavia no estoy seguro, alguien que ya lo hallan hecho, me podria aclarar esta duda ? gracias.

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## luisgrillo

no se ponen esos componentes, lo que no recuerdo es que si la tierra se pone o no  hehehe


----------



## BUSHELL

Ni se usan, ni se puentean...ni tampoco la tierra. Hagan de cuenta que no existe esa parte del circuito.


----------



## moskillo

ya andaaaaa mi amplificador por finnnn, bue les comento que hace tiempo q vengo con este tema del amplificador no ucd, de sorensor, les comento que la estoy alimentando con +-37 volt, 5A, el tema de labobina la hice con los datos de proine, con alambre awg 15,(1.45mm), de 50 uH, pero lo pruebo con un woofer del 12", 200 watt rms, les comento que los mosfet calientan y bastante, andan con disipador y cooler sino se queman, la verdad no se si seran falsificados o no pero son de distinta marca, international rectifier el irf9530, y el 630 es thompson, y en ves de un mpsa92, me dieron el ksp92, que segun el datasheet son exactamente iguales,.. en fin le comento que el sonido es sumamente nitido, pero en potencia se queda corto tal ves es un error mio no lo se pero, tengo un amplificador de 130 reales de aries, que grita mas fuerte, o sea seguro que el mio debe estar tirando 100 watt por ahi, bue en fin ahora a la tarde compro todos los componentes de la misma marca y todos mpsa, que digan en la carcaza mpsa, al igual q los bc, les comento que los componentes que dice dnp, no van simplemente, se ovbian en el circuito. en fin si quieren vean el video donde lo pruebo con el 12", pero por favor con respecto alos datos q tengo como arreglo el tema de la potencia, ya que a mi parecer no son 200 watt, a uds le a pasado algo igual? ahi el linck del video para que vea la potencia:
YouTube - potencia casera audicar
aclaracion la distorsion es por el microfono de la camara no por el parlante. saludos

matias alias----moskillo


----------



## Rodgers

A los que les interese mas o menos asi me quedo el pcb del amplificador no UCD


----------



## BUSHELL

*Rodgers:*
Prolijo y lindo. Pero acuérdate que el diseño de la PCB es crítico. Lo dijo el autor.  Es más, ni siquiera intentarlo hacer en  una protoboard. Me pregunto porqué diseñaste tu propia PCB, sabiendo que ejtagle nos regaló hasta eso.

*Moskillo:*
Me alegra que por fin te ande al amplificador. Pero no cantes victoria aún. Tenés un problema igual al que tuve yo. No debe calentar tantísimo como tu dices. Y menos tener que usar coolers. Eso indica que tenés problema en la parte de los drivers de los mosfetes. Yo, me hice otro amplificador, para salir de dudas y aprender...Esta vez usando exactamente los componentes sugeridos, sin hacer caso de los reemplazos que te ofrecen en la tienda. Y para sorpresa mía, lo mismo: calientan...utamente (con p). !!Qué diablos pasa aquí si todos los componentes son originales? Todo apuntaba a un solo sospechoso:   Compañeros….el problema es *Q3*. No anda del todo bien, ni siquiera con el BC337, que es el sugerido. Creánme…hice toda clase de combinaciones en la parte de los drivers de los mosfetes ( grupo de  Q3 a Q6). Esa parte es crítica…muy crítica.

Cuidando de respetar los patillajes, combiné de todo: BC337,mpsa92, ksp44, bc546, bc556, 2n5401, 2n5551, etc.

Siempre en el puesto de Q3, el que me andaba era el BC546 (perfectamente compatible pin a pin).

Conclusión espeluznante: Hay un lote de Bc337 dando vueltas por el mundo, que no mantiene la ganancia que necesita el diseño. Reemplácenlo por un BC546 o por un bc5551( pero volteado).

Para saber si está como debe ser, conecten la fuente del amplificador primero a una serie…si al alimentar, notan que el bombillo prende, algo anda mal. Otra es medir el voltaje cuando está alimentado, si notan una asimetría  muy grande, ya saben…busquen por el lado de Q3.

Yo por mi parte, usé una fuente de +/- 35 volts, y usé estos transistores:
Q5: mpsa92.  Q3: bc546   Q6 ksp44 y Q4 bc556 (otros también funcionaron como el sugerido bc 337).

Y ensayé también la pareja mosfetes 9540 y 640 por tener menos Rdson que los sugeridos (pero ojo que no aguantan tanto voltaje como los sugeridos…solo era para ensayos y porque mi fuente no es tan grande). Mejor que mejor los sugeridos irf9530 y irf630.

Quizá el autor ejtagle, tenga una explicación más técnica, yo tan solo hago ensayos y comparto la experiencia.

Es más, quizá si midiéramos las ganancias de los drivers antes de montarlos, nos ahorraríamos el engorroso trabajo de desoldar y soldar de nuevo..digo yo…pero obviamente se necesitaría una tablita o algo así que nos sirva de guía.
Maldecir los transistores no vale...lo intenté y nada...se enfurecen y te hacen calentar aun mas hasta el punto de freir los mosfetes. Ojo que son rencorosos...

Me gustaría saber si debe haber un consumo en reposo (el bombillo prende un poquitín, medí unos 200 mA). Con y sin la serie, el amperimetro mostraba entre 150 y 200 mA). Es que no recuerdo si el primero que hice, tenía menos consumo que este..y quizá sea la razón por la que el mosfet 9530 caliente un pelín más que el otro. Quiza sea normal.

Pero que suena lindo, suena lindo el amplificador! Y no calienta, no calientan casi nadita los mosfetes. Es como tocar..qué les digo yo..la pierna de la novia..bien arribita..je,je,.  Yo les puse unos disipadores pequeños tipo para TO220. Suficiente.

Ahora si puedo pasar al segundo nivel: El amplificador UCD.


----------



## moskillo

hey muchas gracias edwin por la sugerencia, que lastima que tengamos que andar renegando por culpa de unos bc, que no valen un cerro de nada, bueno voy a intentar con estas parejas de drivers, a ver q onda, igual si llegan a calentar les pongo el disipador, con cooler y que se haga agua el helao, jaja. ah viste el video?, que te parec la potencia, yo creo, vah estoy seguro que no son 200 watt los que entrega mi amplificador, como tedije lo compare con la de 130 de aries y quedo chico. bue talves sea eso, ni vien pruebo les aviso como me fue. saludos

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## luisgrillo

moskillo, tu amplificador esta distorcionado?

que mosfet es el que se te esta calentando, o son los 2?

estas metiendole +-35Vcc?

que impedancia tiene tu bocina?


----------



## Rick-10

A mi tambien me pasaba eso(los Mosfets calentaban), nunca supe bien como lo solucioné, pero en una de la ocasiones se habia desoldadado uno de los capacitores de filtro que se encuentran al lado de cada mosfet(C5 y C6, mirar el pdf). C5 y C6 son de 1uF NO polarizados.

Moskillo, si pusiste electroliticos ese puede ser el problema de la elevada temperatura de los transistores, colocale capacitores de 470nF de poliester a ver si se soluciona el problema.

Decime, si conectas la fuente al amplificador, y no conectas el woofer, se calientan los Mosfets?

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

hola gracias por contestar, con respecto a los mosfet, son el 630 y el 9530, de distintas marcas, y me calientan los dos por igual, la tension que le meto es +-37 volt, tienen una pequeña asimetria +37,3v y-37,4v.. lo cual no creo que sea el problema, ya que alimento otros amplificador con esta fuente y anda joya.
el amplificador en realidad no distorsiona para nada, mi bocina la del video es un woofer de 8 ohm, pero tambien lo probe con un subwoofer selenium de 4 ohm, sin la bobina, con los mismos resultados de calentamiento, ya postie fotos del amplificador en hojas anteriores, ahi podran ver que los capacitores son de 1uF de poliester, ovbiamente NO polarizado (105). ah y el calentamiento es tanto en vacio como en funcionamiento, es mas creeria que estando en vacio, o sea simplemente enchufado a la fuente de alimentacion, empiesa acalentar mas que cuando empiesa a sonar, me parecio sentirlo un poco menos caliente cuando estubo a alto volumen , y tambien lo probe sin conectar el woofer y lo mismo calienta.. en fin todavia no puedo comprar los drivers todos de la misma marca para probar, ah pero si voy a probar lo de ponerle los poliester de 470 nF como dice rick, aunque no son solo para filtro de la fuente hibrida que utiliza el tl? corrijanme si estoy en lo incorrecto. saludos

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## nahuelcano

Con esa tensión e impedancia la máxima potencia es 85W


----------



## moskillo

es verdad esto ?, yo al tener 8 ohm de impedancia, y con esa tension la maxima potencia que puedo obtener es 85watt ? si es asi, estoy un poco desilucionado, nahuel tu respuesta se basa en conocimiento teorico o empirico, o sea vos comprovaste esto?


----------



## FBustos

P=V²/(2*R)
P=37²/(2*8) ≈ 85W

Ahora, el autor dice que dá 200W a 4 Ω .
P=40²/(2*4) ≈ 200w con un 90% de eficiencia = 0.9*200 = 180w..

Siguiendo con los calculos (me corrigen si están mal hechos).
Yo lo estoy alimentando con +-65, deberia tener 528W en 4 ohm.. pongamos eficiencia de un 80%, sería 528*0.8 = 422W, cosa que no existe jajaja, con suerte dá unos 250w, ya que a 422W estarían consumiendo al rededor de 8A los mosfet y segun la hoja de datos los mosfet no dan mas de 4 Amperes a +-65v (SOA, no puedo ver el datasheet en este momento, no abre la pagina), puede ser que tenga problemas con la R de realimentación para excitar completamente la etapa, porque los mosfet no calientan con el uso de un pequeño disipador.

Me dicen si están mal los calculos.......


----------



## Cacho

moskillo dijo:
			
		

> es verdad esto ?, ... nahuel tu respuesta se basa en conocimiento teorico o empirico, o sea vos comprovaste esto?



No está mal lo que te dice Nahuel. Y el cálculo de potencia se hace con las fórmulas correspondientes, apoyadas por la teoría. 
OJO que hablamos de Watt RMS, no de esas cifras siderales e infladas de Watt PMPO con las que engañan a los desprevenidos las marcas comerciales.



			
				dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> P=V²/(2*R)
> P=37²/(2*8) ≈ 85W
> 
> Ahora, el autor dice que dá 200W a 4 Ω .
> P=40²/(2*4) ≈ 200w con un 90% de eficiencia = 0.9*200 = 180w..
> 
> Siguiendo con los calculos (me corrigen si están mal hechos).
> Yo lo estoy alimentando con +-65, deberia tener 528W en 4 ohm.. pongamos eficiencia de un 80%, sería 528*0.8 = 422W, cosa que no existe jajaja, con suerte dá unos 250w, ya que a 422W estarían consumiendo...
> Me dicen si están mal los calculos.......



Los cálculos están bien, pero se te olvidan algunos puntos, sobre todo que necesitás que la fuente entregue esa potencia y que los MOSFETs que se usan acá no pueden manejar tanta tensión sin problemas.

Para ambos, acá hay más data del asunto.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Matias, lo que se te calientan los mosfets en vacio pareceria indicar que es la señal de switching (digo yo).

Si revisas unas paginas mas atras en este mismo thread, el autor ejtagle comenta cuales son los valores de voltaje que hay que medir en los transistores drivers. Lo comprobaste?

Se me ocurre que tal vez estes excitando parcialmente los mosfets, tal vez.


----------



## Rick-10

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> P=V²/(*2**R)
> P=37²/(2*8) ≈ 85W
> 
> Ahora, el autor dice que dá 200W a 4 Ω .
> P=40²/(2*4) ≈ 200w con un 90% de eficiencia = 0.9*200 = 180w..
> 
> Siguiendo con los calculos (me corrigen si están mal hechos).
> Yo lo estoy alimentando con +-65, deberia tener 528W en 4 ohm.. pongamos eficiencia de un 80%, sería 528*0.8 = 422W, cosa que no existe jajaja, con suerte dá unos 250w, ya que a 422W estarían consumiendo al rededor de 8A los mosfet y segun la hoja de datos los mosfet no dan mas de 4 Amperes a +-65v (SOA, no puedo ver el datasheet en este momento, no abre la pagina), puede ser que tenga problemas con la R de realimentación para excitar completamente la etapa, porque los mosfet no calientan con el uso de un pequeño disipador.
> 
> Me dicen si están mal los calculos.......



Porque R por *2*. No hace falta mulitiplicar la carga por 2, en este caso NO!

La potencia maxima con 8Ω seria  (40/√2)² / 8

P sobre 8Ω = 100W teoricamente.



Moskillo, solo te queda solucionar el problema del calentamiento, fijate bien si todas la pistas estas separadas entre si, a mi me paso que sin querer se habian unidos dos pistas con estaño y esto causaba el mal funcionamiento, los Mosfets NO deben calentar demasiado. Lo que ocurre en tu caso es que los Mosfets se ecuentran encedidos ambos a la vez por un lapso de tiempo, es decir, antes que se apague por completo uno , el otro se enciende, provocando asi que la rama positiva se ponga en "corto"(en realidad no es un corto) con la rama negativa, fijate el diagrama para entenderlo mejor.

Te recomiedo cambies todos los transistores BJT, y si es posible los MOSFETs, puede que no esten del todo bien.

Saludos.


----------



## moskillo

gracias a todos, mañana por la mañana si os i cambio todos los mpsa y bc, que sean en lo posible motorola, ya que si los fabrican, con respecto a las pistas, ya revise y no encontre nada , igual no deberia andar si estuviera alguna pista puenteada, ya que casi todo el circuito es critico, bue... con respecto a la potencia del amplificador en realidad, nadie esta tomando en cuenta la potencia que genere el amplificador segun la señal de entrada de audio que reciba,digo esto por experiencia propia ya que primero probe el amplificador con la salida del dvd, logrando muy poca potencia, nada que ver cuando lo probe con el stereo, note un gran aumento de la potencia, sin llegar a la distorsion eh...? asi que deberian tener en cuenta la señal que le inyectan al amplificador, ya podrian no estar excitando el amplificador por completo...saludos y mañana les comento.

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## FBustos

Puede ser lo que dice moskillo, yo cambié la r de realimentación por una de 100k.
Le envío señal desde la tarjeta de sonido del pc y no suena fuerte, en cambio si le mando señal desde un mixer (hasta los 0dB segun el mixer) suena fuertesito y sin distorsión (sub de 4ohm). Aún así creo que no se está excitando completamente el amplificador..

¿Alguna sugerencia de como probar a maxima potencia el no ucd sin quemarlo en el intento ?
Otra pregunta: La frecuencia a la que conmuta el amplificador es audible?(no uso bobina) , y se supone que debe presentarse en la salida con o sin señal en la entrada del amp?, por que una vez me paso que habia un sonido de alta frecuencia al no meterle señal (y le predió fuego a un tweeter, claro que murió ).

Narciso me dijo esto cuando estaba tratando de hacer andar el ucd:
Con el multimetro verifica que tienes una tensión aproximada de 38Vdc en los Drain de los mosfet (antes de la bobina), midelo en Dc(tiene que dar ≈ 38V) y en Ac(unos ≈ 26V).  
Mi pregunta es, ¿deberia tener esos voltajes en la salida del amplificador no ucd cuando alimento el amplificador con +-40v?


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... Sobre los problemas que siguen teniendo para hacer andar el amplificador, yo ya no puedo hacer más comentarios... Me consta que el amplificador con el PCB que yo postee anda perfecto... O sea, será que hay problemas en la placa, o componentes falsificados... Realmente no lo sé, pero por eso ya he posteado el procedimiento para verificar y arreglar todo... enfin. Ya no voy a hacer más comentarios sobre eso.
En relación a la potencia máxima del amplificador, Bueno, si quieren las fórmulas exactas de la potencia, no tienen que usar eso del rendimiento. Simplemente tienen que usar el Rdson de los mosfets

Prms = (V-((Rdson*V)/R))²/(2*R), donde Rdson es el rdson más grande que tengan los mosfets, V es la tensión de alimentacion y R es la resistencia del parlante. Todo eso asume que la fuente puede entregar la corriente máxima sin que caiga la tensión de la alimentación. 
Para los mosfets especificados, Rdson = 0.3 ohms, V puede ser hasta 50 volts, R= 4 ohms... entonces Prms= 267 Watts (rendimiento = 85%).
Si alimentamos el amplificador con 40 volts (como se sugiere) y sobre un parlante de 4 ohms, la potencia máxima será Prms = 171W (el rendimiento es 85%). 
Noten que el rendimiento no entra en los cálculos... De hecho, la fuente va a tener que dar un poco más de potencia
Si usan un parlante de 8 ohms, el rendimiento sube bastante:

A 50 volts, Prmw = 144W, rendimiento de  92%
A 40 volts, Prmw =  92W,rendimiento = 92%

(el rendimiento se calcula como la potencia real/ dividida la potencia teórica (donde los mosfets tendrían Rdson = 0)

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Muy buenos tus aportes, y muy útiles.

y estoy realizando el equipo de 200 watts clase D ultra fidelidad y la verdad no lo he podido concretar, porque aquí donde vivo es imposible conseguir ciertos materiales.

incluso nadie vende resistencias de oxido de aluminio.
los transistores drivers de los mosfet tampoco se consiguen.
los mosfet si, se consiguen relativamente facil y el LM tambien.


saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es, ¿deberia tener esos voltajes en la salida del amplificador no ucd cuando alimento el amplificador con +-40v?



Si es lo mismo.. 

Por cierto, estoy casi por terminar una fuente forward de 250W para el UCD,a lo que arme la fuente y el amplificador subo los resultados.


----------



## Rodgers

compañeros los calculos de`potencias que estan haciendo son propiamente para cargas resistivas........es una aproximacion.........se los digo por que hasta donde yo se el parlante es una carga inductiva.........entonces la impedancia del parlante depende de frecuencia de la señal de audio........

o por que creen que los fabricantes dicen por ejemplo "X potencia @ 1khz con thd = 0.001"
si hacen el calculo dependiendo a la frecuencia me imagino que para subwofer debe dar mas potencia de la que se habla.........por que la XL = WL si la frecuencia es directamente proporcional a la impedancia.......
si la frecuencia baja la impedancia tambien.........

voy a buscar bien las formulas que faciliten el calculo incluyendo las frecuencias.....


----------



## Rodgers

otra cosa no se si en ves de poner el lm 311 se podria utilizar otro integrado.......
tambien he pendado en cambiar los mosfet por otros de mayor potencia como lo son los IRFP250 y IRFP9240 que soportan hasta 200v y 30A.................para elevar el voltaje
mi interes es armar varios amplificador buenos para bajos bestiales.............. y creo que esta topologia se podria rediseñar para sacar mucha mas potencia.......quisiera sacar hasta 700W por canal a 8 ohm para usarlo para sonido grande pero solo para bajos (hasta 200Hz como maximo).........
no se que dira el autor del diseño si es posible o no.......
de todas maneras hare la prueba si con los cambios funciona...........


----------



## narcisolara_21

Rodgers dijo:
			
		

> compañeros los calculos de`potencias que estan haciendo son propiamente para cargas resistivas........es una aproximacion.........se los digo por que hasta donde yo se el parlante es una carga inductiva.........entonces la impedancia del parlante depende de frecuencia de la señal de audio........



No es todo lo contrario, para saber la potencia de un amplificador lo mas facil es usar una resistencia fija o mejor dicho una impedancia fija, porque si medimos la resistencia de varios parlantes por ejemplo de 4Ω, te vas a encontrar que unos miden 6Ω, otros 5Ω, hasta 3Ω, te lo digo porque he medidos muchos...  Yo trabaje hace tiempo instalando potencias para autos y recuerdo haber leido un manual hace tiempo en un local que venden casi de forma exclusiva la marca JL_Audio, para mi unos de los mejores del audiocar, y la forma de ajustar de una forma casi perfecta la ganacia de sus amplificador era usar una resistencia fija, un tono de 60Hz para Graves y de 1Khz para los Agudos grabado a 0dB y un multimetro, el ajuste era simple te daban una tabla donde estaban los valores de voltaje para cada impedancia, recuerdo que usaban de ejemplo un ajuste de ganancia para un amplificador de 250W para un SUB de 2Ω y tenias que usar una resistencia fija de 2Ω y tenias que ajustar la ganacia hasta un voltaje AC de 22.5V, te imaginas que un fabricante te explique esa forma de ajustar la ganancia.... 
PO=(V^2) / Z => 
PO= (22.5^2) / 2Ω = 253W

Que te quiero decir con esto, Que es mas facil usar una resistencia fija a la hora de calcular nuestros amplificador porque así sabemos la potencia que tendremos al final... A pesar de que nunca oiremos una canción a 250W continuos (la musica es muy variante), sabremos que nuestro amplificador los puede dar sin ningún problema...


----------



## Rick-10

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Rodgers dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compañeros los calculos de`potencias que estan haciendo son propiamente para cargas resistivas........es una aproximacion.........se los digo por que hasta donde yo se el parlante es una carga inductiva.........entonces la impedancia del parlante depende de frecuencia de la señal de audio........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es todo lo contrario, para saber la potencia de un amplificador lo mas facil es usar una resistencia fija o mejor dicho una impedancia fija, porque si medimos la resistencia de varios parlantes por ejemplo de 4Ω, te vas a encontrar que unos miden 6Ω, otros 5Ω, hasta 3Ω, te lo digo porque he medidos muchos...  Yo trabaje hace tiempo instalando potencias para autos y recuerdo haber leido un manual hace tiempo en un local que venden casi de forma exclusiva la marca JL_Audio, para mi unos de los mejores del audiocar, y la forma de ajustar de una forma casi perfecta la ganacia de sus amplificador era usar una resistencia fija, un tono de 60Hz para Graves y de 1Khz para los Agudos grabado a 0dB y un multimetro, el ajuste era simple te daban una tabla donde estaban los valores de voltaje para cada impedancia, recuerdo que usaban de ejemplo un ajuste de ganancia para un amplificador de 250W para un SUB de 2Ω y tenias que usar una resistencia fija de 2Ω y tenias que ajustar la ganacia hasta un voltaje AC de 22.5V, te imaginas que un fabricante te explique esa forma de ajustar la ganancia....
> PO=(V^2) / Z =>
> PO= (22.5^2) / 2Ω = 253W
> 
> Que te quiero decir con esto, Que es mas facil usar una resistencia fija a la hora de calcular nuestros amplificador porque así sabemos la potencia que tendremos al final... A pesar de que nunca oiremos una canción a 250W continuos (la musica es muy variante), sabremos que nuestro amplificador los puede dar sin ningún problema...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Coincido contigo. En youtube vi un video en el cual muestran la manera de comprar la potencia de un amplificador, y utilizan un resistencia de alambre que sumergen en agua, un tester y un amperimetro.


----------



## Cacho

Acá hay información sobre impedancia de parlantes.
Espero que les sirva.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Hay una frecuencia de resonancia en los subwoofer en l cual, cuando das con ella, la impedancia de el parlante baja casi un 50%, osea si es de 4 ohms puede bajar asta 2, si es de 2 pues a 1.


----------



## luisgrillo

aui les mando una simulacion de el amplificador con los 2 transistores mosfet canal N, haber que nos dice ejtagle, si podra funcionar bien o si le ve algun inconveniente


----------



## ejtagle

Q7 va a volar por los aires, al igual que ambos mosfets... Apagar un mosfet a estas frecuencias con 1k.... Olvídalo. Además, la compuerta del mosfet de arriba ve más de 20 volts y menos de -20volts, lo que garantiza su destrucción

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

por eso digo que mejor no lo ago asi


----------



## Rick-10

Que bueno seria poder utilizar solo mosfets de canal N, ya que son mas faciles y baratos de conseguir, ademas de que soportan mas corriente. Lo que permitiria bajar la impedancia de salida a unos 2ohm, y asi poder utilizar el amplificador con woofers doble bobina.


----------



## luisgrillo

debe de haber alguna forma para modificar el circuito de la parte del canal P para utilizar solo los N, voy a ver que puedo hacer.


----------



## ejtagle

No sólo es posible modificar el amplificador UcD (o el otro también), sino, que, encima, yo ya he posteado el circuito en este foro ... Cuestión de usar el buscador... Hay 2 threads gemelos sobre amplificadores con 2 mosfets... Buscar y leer!  

PD: Es más complejo de lo que parece... Por eso, he posteado una solución con el IR2110. Hay formas de hacerlo discreto, pero se complica conseguir los diodos BAT54... De ambos, en esos 2 threads (del los cuales éste es uno) está también el circuito de la versión totalmente discreta ... Más pistas, no doy! (además, que alguna vez aclaré que no estoy demasiado interesado en subir la potencia del amplificador, porque se complica excesivamente la fuente, y el ruteo de la placa, y todo es mucho más crítico y peligroso ...   

En sus marcas... Listos.... ¡ A buscar !


----------



## ejtagle

Y me olvidaba... Los diodos BAT54 son CRITICOS e INSUSTITUIBLES. Aquel que ose sustituirlos por otra cosa, lo único que va a ver salir del amplificador es humo!


----------



## luisgrillo

ya encontre el amplificador con el ir2110,

terminando de armar el ucd voya empezar con ese de ir2110.

no importa sacrificar un poco de fidelidad en los subwoofer por mucha mas potencia 





de casualidad tendran por hay el modelo en LTSpice del ir2110?


----------



## FBustos

Ahi van los archivos para ltspice... 
Yo simulé la version de ejtalge. tengo la masa corrida 60V..debe ser por donde está ubicado el gnd.

Encontré unos documentos interesantísimos, los voy a recopilar para subirlos..


----------



## Rick-10

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> No sólo es posible modificar el amplificador UcD (o el otro también), sino, que, encima, yo ya he posteado el circuito en este foro ... Cuestión de usar el buscador... Hay 2 threads gemelos sobre amplificador con 2 mosfets... Buscar y leer!
> 
> PD: Es más complejo de lo que parece... Por eso, he posteado una solución con el IR2110. Hay formas de hacerlo discreto, pero se complica conseguir los diodos BAT54... De ambos, en esos 2 threads (del los cuales éste es uno) está también el circuito de la versión totalmente discreta ... Más pistas, no doy! (además, que alguna vez aclaré que no estoy demasiado interesado en subir la potencia del amplificador, porque se complica excesivamente la fuente, y el ruteo de la placa, y todo es mucho más crítico y peligroso ...
> 
> En sus marcas... Listos.... ¡ A buscar !



La version con el el IR2110 ya la conocia, lo que me interesa es modificar la version No UcD. Voy a buscar el diagrama que mencionas con los diodos BAT54. 

Gracias!


----------



## luisgrillo

Rick-10, yo voy aver si le puedo adaptar el ir2110 a la version ucd, o a la no ucd.
no debe de ser tan dificil y asi la mayoria del circuito ya lo tendriamos hecho, y no batallariamos tanto en conseguir esos diodos.


dj pipe:

gracia por los circuitos.


----------



## joryds

Hola, compañeros aqui esta el archivo del UCD con el LM311 y el IR2110.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

jory no puedo correr el archivo, dice que no encuentra los modelos de los tip31, mpsa92, mpsa42


----------



## FBustos

Amigos, aca les dejo unos documentos (que en este momento estoy tratando de entender) muy interesantes.
Ademas les dejo un amplificador clase D elaborado por IRF.
Comenten.............



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> q=Chat
> que=Foro


----------



## luisgrillo

si tengo el standar. grasias DJ pipe.

puedo cambiar los mpsa92 por los standar, ok boy a checar a ver que pasa


----------



## FBustos

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> si tengo el standar. grasias DJ pipe.
> 
> puedo cambiar los mpsa92 por los standar, ok boy a checar a ver que pasa


hay que juntar (bloc de notas sirve) los 2 standar, el que viene con el ltspice y el que subi.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> q=chat
> que=Foro


----------



## luisgrillo

aaa okas


----------



## luisgrillo

dj pipe, ati si te corrio el la simulacion?


----------



## FBustos

hay q ir a tools - control panel - spice - cambiar el integration mode(opcional) y solver cambiarlo a "alternate".


----------



## luisgrillo

tengo distorsion en la señal de salida.


----------



## joryds

Hola luisgrillo,  aquí esta la opcion que sugerio ejtagle. 

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

esta muy buena, se podran sacar los 450 Wrms?

bueno, con 300 es mas que suficiente, supongo que debe de darlos facil.

en subwoofer de 4 ohms


----------



## joryds

Hola, si le colocas los IRFP250 y una tension de +/-60V a 3 ohm  puedes sacar  unos 600W, yo probe un prototipo, clase D discreto UCD con una alimetacion de 60V y 2.6 ohm de carga y le pude sacar un poco mas 480W asi que es muy posible que funcione.

Saludos.


----------



## nietzche

solo por casualidad, alguien tiene un circuito de esta fuente? :   +-40v  10 a


----------



## luisgrillo

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> solo por casualidad, alguien tiene un circuito de esta fuente? :   +-40v  10 a




hay muchas fuentes amigo, hay que utilizar un poquito el buscador =)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## Rick-10

Luisgrillo, esto es lo que decia --ejtagle-- con respecto a la modificacion de la versiones con el TL074 y el LM311.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/170687/

La mejor opción es utilizar la versión UcD con el IR2110. Cuando tenga tiempo(y dinero) voy a probarla. Tengo funcionando la vesión con el TL074(es una maravilla). Además monte la version UcD pero no funciono correctamente(como lo dije en mis post anteriores, le quite el integrado, los Mosfets, y la descarte.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo ya que temrine de armar la ucd voy por esa con ir2110.

Apenas acavo de soldar algunos componentes de la placa, en poco tiempo la terminare


----------



## luisgrillo

bueno amigos, he estado armando el amplificador UCD, primero lo que hice fue soldar la etapa de driver de los mosfet(figura 1), la cual esta funcionando perfecto.

el problema es en la etapa de comparador, con el lm311, tengo en la pata 1, los -3Vcc, pero no me da los 3Vcc positivos que ocupo para accionar el mosfet canal P.

solo me da 1V maximo en la salida de la pata 1. ya mande a positivo la pata 2 (a 3Vcc) y a la salida tengo los -3Vcc y cuando lo mando a -3Vcc solo tengo 1V.

los zener no bajan el voltage, estan estables a 3.3V y -3.3V, la alimentacion es con una fuente +-45Vcc.

no voy a conectar los mosfet asta que el comparador me funcione, necesito un poco de ayuda para hacer jalar a este tipo.


----------



## FBustos

Hola Luis. Me pasó lo mismo con el ucd, tenía 1.2v....
mañana reviso y comento, ahora me voy a dormir..


----------



## luisgrillo

ok gracias.


----------



## Rick-10

Alguien ha podido simular correctamente la versión con el IR2110?

Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien ha podido simular correctamente la versión con el IR2110?
> 
> Saludos.



Te comento que simule La versión con el IR2110, pero no me convence todavía porque al estar conectada la masa a la tensión negativa, la onda de salida a pesar de que es uniforme no lllega a la tensión deseada, por ejemplo si la alimentación es de +o- 60V la onda positiva tendría que llegar aproximadamente a +60V y la onda negativa igual a aproximadamente -60V. pero esta no lo hace llega a +108V la positiva y a +20 la que tendría que ser la negativa, sería bueno un comentario de Ejitagle para que nos explique el funcionamiento en la simulación porque conectando la masa a donde tiene que ir la tensión de salida es Cero...


----------



## moskillo

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> *Moskillo:*
> Me alegra que por fin te ande al amplificador. Pero no cantes victoria aún. Tenés un problema igual al que tuve yo. No debe calentar tantísimo como tu dices. Y menos tener que usar coolers. Eso indica que tenés problema en la parte de los drivers de los mosfetes. Yo, me hice otro amplificador, para salir de dudas y aprender...Esta vez usando exactamente los componentes sugeridos, sin hacer caso de los reemplazos que te ofrecen en la tienda. Y para sorpresa mía, lo mismo: calientan...utamente (con p). !!Qué diablos pasa aquí si todos los componentes son originales? Todo apuntaba a un solo sospechoso:   Compañeros….el problema es *Q3*. No anda del todo bien, ni siquiera con el BC337, que es el sugerido. Creánme…hice toda clase de combinaciones en la parte de los drivers de los mosfetes ( grupo de  Q3 a Q6). Esa parte es crítica…muy crítica.
> 
> Cuidando de respetar los patillajes, combiné de todo: BC337,mpsa92, ksp44, bc546, bc556, 2n5401, 2n5551, etc.
> 
> Siempre en el puesto de Q3, el que me andaba era el BC546 (perfectamente compatible pin a pin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusión espeluznante: Hay un lote de Bc337 dando vueltas por el mundo, que no mantiene la ganancia que necesita el diseño. Reemplácenlo por un BC546 o por un bc5551( pero volteado).
> 
> Para saber si está como debe ser, conecten la fuente del amplificador primero a una serie…si al alimentar, notan que el bombillo prende, algo anda mal. Otra es medir el voltaje cuando está alimentado, si notan una asimetría  muy grande, ya saben…busquen por el lado de Q3.
> 
> Yo por mi parte, usé una fuente de +/- 35 volts, y usé estos transistores:
> Q5: mpsa92.  Q3: bc546   Q6 ksp44 y Q4 bc556 (otros también funcionaron como el sugerido bc 337).
> 
> Y ensayé también la pareja mosfetes 9540 y 640 por tener menos Rdson que los sugeridos (pero ojo que no aguantan tanto voltaje como los sugeridos…solo era para ensayos y porque mi fuente no es tan grande). Mejor que mejor los sugeridos irf9530 y irf630.
> 
> Quizá el autor ejtagle, tenga una explicación más técnica, yo tan solo hago ensayos y comparto la experiencia.
> 
> Es más, quizá si midiéramos las ganancias de los drivers antes de montarlos, nos ahorraríamos el engorroso trabajo de desoldar y soldar de nuevo..digo yo…pero obviamente se necesitaría una tablita o algo así que nos sirva de guía.
> Maldecir los transistores no vale...lo intenté y nada...se enfurecen y te hacen calentar aun mas hasta el punto de freir los mosfetes. Ojo que son rencorosos...
> 
> Me gustaría saber si debe haber un consumo en reposo (el bombillo prende un poquitín, medí unos 200 mA). Con y sin la serie, el amperimetro mostraba entre 150 y 200 mA). Es que no recuerdo si el primero que hice, tenía menos consumo que este..y quizá sea la razón por la que el mosfet 9530 caliente un pelín más que el otro. Quiza sea normal.
> 
> Pero que suena lindo, suena lindo el amplificador! Y no calienta, no calientan casi nadita los mosfetes. Es como tocar..qué les digo yo..la pierna de la novia..bien arribita..je,je,.  Yo les puse unos disipadores pequeños tipo para TO220. Suficiente.
> 
> Ahora si puedo pasar al segundo nivel: El amplificador UCD.





                  GRACIAS BUSHELL sos un genio

aclaro que estoy haciendo la version del amplificador no ucd, de sorensor, el primero del post, bue les comento que yo como varios tuvo problema de calentamiento el cual no debe pasar, segun el autor, ni siquiera son necesarios los disipadores, lo cual es verdad, pero yo prefiero usarlos por seguridad. Les comento que primero no pude hacer andar el amplificador ni para atras ni pa adelante, nada, asi estuve un tiempo, hasta q fui solucionando los errores que iva encontrando y a la ves preguntandome en q estaba pensando cuando ensamble la potencia, bue tenia errores como una resistencia de 2k2, en ves de 3k3, y eso q no soy daltonico, bue pero asi y todo no andaba la desgraciada, hasta que encontre un transisitor driver q no era , o sea en ves de poner un mpsa 42, puse un 92,.... si ya se uds diran q cacho de gil, pero en realidad me confundi en uno de los tantos reemplazos que puse, ksp 42 en ves del mpsa, en fin aparte siempre que probaba una ves mas se quemaba algun zener o un transistorsito, asi que para no tener errores cambiaba de nuevo todos los semiconductores, bue y en una de esas cambiadas y las altas horas de la madrugada me jugaron una mala pasada sumado a q el 4 se parece al 9 (mpsa *4*2 por *9*2) jaja en fin cuando lo logre hacer andar, ah me olvidaba q tambien en una ocasion habia un puente de un hilo de cobre que no hallo mejor lugar para caer q entre las patas de el mosfet 630, asi es la ley de murphy, bue lo logre hacer andar pero el bicho calentaba demasiado y mas q cuando uno mete la mano en la gamba de su novia bien arribita como dice bushell  , lo comprobe... lo que me desiluciono bastante pero gracias a las recomendaciones que me dio bushell con respecto al cambio de esos drivers, lo probe , y ohh   para sorpresa mia lo enchufo y          ANDABA y no calentaba nada, eso fue en vacio, no dude un instante en traer el stereo y mi subwoofer 12" selenium para que peche, y mas sorpresa fue cuando tampoco calento , solo despues de varias horas de nadar , apenas se entivia, lo cual lo adjudico a la dudosa procedencia de los mosfet, me refiero a q sean truchos. pero practicamente no calienta nada. 
Bue cuando me refiero al cambio de drivers me refiero al 

bc 337 por------- el bc 546
y el bc 327 por---------el bc556, 

los cuales los consegui en motorola, nose cual sera la explicacion del calentamiento pero de que andan mejor q con los bc337 y 327 que propone el autor, es indiscutible. bueno muchachos todavia no lo tengo en gabinete ni en stereo pero cuando lo monte se los posteo bien, peroaca van un para de fotos para que vean y no solo lean, jaja y comprueben, ya se que no quedo muy prolijo   pero pronto la version prolija jaja . saludos a todos y si quieren un consejo , cuando revisen todo mas vale q esten atento y bien descansados, trabajen en un lugar prolijo no como yo, por eso tuve tantos errores, y todo les saldra bien a menos que tengan la mala suerte de comprar algo trucho como estos bc de porqueria. en fin saludos muchachos....


matias alias moskillo























View My Video

YouTube - potencia casera audiocar 2


----------



## luisgrillo

JD PIPE:

pudiste hacer que funcionara el lm311?
el mio no quiere jalar =(

Moskillo, felicidades, que bien que ya te andubo =)


----------



## lisandro_maciel

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> bueno amigos, he estado armando el amplificador UCD, primero lo que hice fue soldar la etapa de driver de los mosfet(figura 1), la cual esta funcionando perfecto.
> 
> el problema es en la etapa de comparador, con el lm311, tengo en la pata 1, los -3Vcc, pero no me da los 3Vcc positivos que ocupo para accionar el mosfet canal P.
> 
> solo me da 1V maximo en la salida de la pata 1. ya mande a positivo la pata 2 (a 3Vcc) y a la salida tengo los -3Vcc y cuando lo mando a -3Vcc solo tengo 1V.
> 
> los zener no bajan el voltage, estan estables a 3.3V y -3.3V, la alimentacion es con una fuente +-45Vcc.
> 
> no voy a conectar los mosfet asta que el comparador me funcione, necesito un poco de ayuda para hacer jalar a este tipo.



En teoria tendria que funcionar bien, el texto que esta abajo es una acotación que hace ejtagle en una parte del foro......


.....Un detalle extra, es que el circuito a transistores que usé para el manejo de los mosfets en la versión con el TL074 o en la versión UcD (son casi el mismo), ese circuito tiene tiempo muerto ya incorporado al mismo, gracias a que la salida del opamp que los maneja a los transistores de entrada tiene una velocidad de cambio de 5v/us, Para que el transistor que manjea el mosfet negativo lo encienda (me refiero a esos 2 transistores cuyas bases están unidas y que van a la salida del opamp), la tensión debe ser menor a -0.7v. Y para que se encienda el mosfet superior, la tensión debe ser mayor a +0.7v. Es decir, hay un rango de tensiones de salida del opamp que hace que ninguno de los dos mosfets encienda ( -0.7v a 0.7v, o sea un rando de 1.4v). Si el opamp tiene una velocidad de cambio de 5v/us (debe andar en los 10v/us, pero depende un poquito de la marca exacta, los 5v/us son para el peor caso), eso nos da 1.4v / (5v/1us) = 280nS. Si vamos al caso típico de un opamp con 10v/us, da un tiempo muerto de 140nS. Probablemente sea aún mejor.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Arreglé tu mensaje. Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

pero hay seria lo de el deathtime. 

Con 1V no enciende en el lado de el canal P, ocupa minimo 1.6V para que condusca el canal P.
es el problema que tengo que el circuito que no sube mas de 1V, si subiera todo estaria bien, pero no sube =/


----------



## luisgrillo

DJ pipe que paso, pudiste solucionar lo de el integrado?


----------



## joak33

a mi me pasa lo mismo incluso subi el voltaje de alimentacion del circuito a +-3.7 v sin embargo me da una gran diferencia entre + y - a la salida del integrado.

Yo creo que si a todos nos pasa el mismo problema es por que ya no es un error casual.

Lo interesante es saber si hay diferencia entre el lm311h y el que se esta usando en mi caso es el lm311p no se si la h, p o n produzca que haya esa variacion de la salida del integrado 

pd para la bocina de 6 ohms de cuantos uH habia que hacer la bobina?

saludos y ojala encontremos la falla


----------



## joak33

mi amplificador tiene un sintoma extraño y es que como lo hice en version estereo si desconecto por completo un lado y lo coloco a tierra y todo, aun asi se alcansan a oir un chirrido cuando hay un golpe de tambor en la musica la cual solo se escucha del lado conectado, 

pareciera como si estuvieran unidos de alguna forma o que uno induzca algo al otro.

Otra cosa rara es que un amplificador se escucha mucho mas fuerte que el otro siendo que son exactamente iguales.

saludos


----------



## FBustos

Hola Joak33.
Preguntas:
Bobina bien diseñada?, y separadas una de la otra o a 90º? revisa eso.
Si uno suena mas que el otro puede ser por q una de las bobinas tiene mas vueltas, creo.

Luis: Aún no lo reviso, intentaré revisarlo mañana, vengo recién llegando.
Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

pues si a 3 ya nos paso el mismo problema, talvez sea un error en el esquema. o de plano debe de llevar el lm311H. por que yo tambien estoy usando el lm311P y utilize tambein el N.


----------



## Rick-10

moskillo dijo:
			
		

> BUSHELL dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moskillo:*
> Me alegra que por fin te ande al amplificador. Pero no cantes victoria aún. Tenés un problema igual al que tuve yo. No debe calentar tantísimo como tu dices. Y menos tener que usar coolers. Eso indica que tenés problema en la parte de los drivers de los mosfetes. Yo, me hice otro amplificador, para salir de dudas y aprender...Esta vez usando exactamente los componentes sugeridos, sin hacer caso de los reemplazos que te ofrecen en la tienda. Y para sorpresa mía, lo mismo: calientan...utamente (con p). !!Qué diablos pasa aquí si todos los componentes son originales? Todo apuntaba a un solo sospechoso:   Compañeros….el problema es *Q3*. No anda del todo bien, ni siquiera con el BC337, que es el sugerido. Creánme…hice toda clase de combinaciones en la parte de los drivers de los mosfetes ( grupo de  Q3 a Q6). Esa parte es crítica…muy crítica.
> 
> Cuidando de respetar los patillajes, combiné de todo: BC337,mpsa92, ksp44, bc546, bc556, 2n5401, 2n5551, etc.
> 
> Siempre en el puesto de Q3, el que me andaba era el BC546 (perfectamente compatible pin a pin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusión espeluznante: Hay un lote de Bc337 dando vueltas por el mundo, que no mantiene la ganancia que necesita el diseño.* Reemplácenlo por un BC546 o por un bc5551( pero volteado).
> 
> Para saber si está como debe ser, conecten la fuente del amplificador primero a una serie…si al alimentar, notan que el bombillo prende, algo anda mal. Otra es medir el voltaje cuando está alimentado, si notan una asimetría  muy grande, ya saben…busquen por el lado de Q3.
> 
> Yo por mi parte, usé una fuente de +/- 35 volts, y usé estos transistores:
> Q5: mpsa92.  Q3: bc546   Q6 ksp44 y Q4 bc556 (otros también funcionaron como el sugerido bc 337).
> 
> Y ensayé también la pareja mosfetes 9540 y 640 por tener menos Rdson que los sugeridos (pero ojo que no aguantan tanto voltaje como los sugeridos…solo era para ensayos y porque mi fuente no es tan grande). Mejor que mejor los sugeridos irf9530 y irf630.
> 
> Quizá el autor ejtagle, tenga una explicación más técnica, yo tan solo hago ensayos y comparto la experiencia.
> 
> Es más, quizá si midiéramos las ganancias de los drivers antes de montarlos, nos ahorraríamos el engorroso trabajo de desoldar y soldar de nuevo..digo yo…pero obviamente se necesitaría una tablita o algo así que nos sirva de guía.
> Maldecir los transistores no vale...lo intenté y nada...se enfurecen y te hacen calentar aun mas hasta el punto de freir los mosfetes. Ojo que son rencorosos...
> 
> Me gustaría saber si debe haber un consumo en reposo (el bombillo prende un poquitín, medí unos 200 mA). Con y sin la serie, el amperimetro mostraba entre 150 y 200 mA). Es que no recuerdo si el primero que hice, tenía menos consumo que este..y quizá sea la razón por la que el mosfet 9530 caliente un pelín más que el otro. Quiza sea normal.
> 
> Pero que suena lindo, suena lindo el amplificador! Y no calienta, no calientan casi nadita los mosfetes. Es como tocar..qué les digo yo..la pierna de la novia..bien arribita..je,je,.  Yo les puse unos disipadores pequeños tipo para TO220. Suficiente.
> 
> Ahora si puedo pasar al segundo nivel: El amplificador UCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS BUSHELL sos un genio
> 
> aclaro que estoy haciendo la version del amplificador no ucd, de sorensor, el primero del post, bue les comento que yo como varios tuvo problema de calentamiento el cual no debe pasar, segun el autor, ni siquiera son necesarios los disipadores, lo cual es verdad, pero yo prefiero usarlos por seguridad. Les comento que primero no pude hacer andar el amplificador ni para atras ni pa adelante, nada, asi estuve un tiempo, hasta q fui solucionando los errores que iva encontrando y a la ves preguntandome en q estaba pensando cuando ensamble la potencia, bue tenia errores como una resistencia de 2k2, en ves de 3k3, y eso q no soy daltonico, bue pero asi y todo no andaba la desgraciada, hasta que encontre un transisitor driver q no era , o sea en ves de poner un mpsa 42, puse un 92,.... si ya se uds diran q cacho de gil, pero en realidad me confundi en uno de los tantos reemplazos que puse, ksp 42 en ves del mpsa, en fin aparte siempre que probaba una ves mas se quemaba algun zener o un transistorsito, asi que para no tener errores cambiaba de nuevo todos los semiconductores, bue y en una de esas cambiadas y las altas horas de la madrugada me jugaron una mala pasada sumado a q el 4 se parece al 9 (mpsa *4*2 por *9*2) jaja en fin cuando lo logre hacer andar, ah me olvidaba q tambien en una ocasion habia un puente de un hilo de cobre que no hallo mejor lugar para caer q entre las patas de el mosfet 630, asi es la ley de murphy, bue lo logre hacer andar pero el bicho calentaba demasiado y mas q cuando uno mete la mano en la gamba de su novia bien arribita como dice bushell  , lo comprobe... lo que me desiluciono bastante pero gracias a las recomendaciones que me dio bushell con respecto al cambio de esos drivers, lo probe , y ohh   para sorpresa mia lo enchufo y          ANDABA y no calentaba nada, eso fue en vacio, no dude un instante en traer el stereo y mi subwoofer 12" selenium para que peche, y mas sorpresa fue cuando tampoco calento , solo despues de varias horas de nadar , apenas se entivia, lo cual lo adjudico a la dudosa procedencia de los mosfet, me refiero a q sean truchos. pero practicamente no calienta nada.
> Bue cuando me refiero al cambio de drivers me refiero al
> 
> bc 337 por------- el bc 546
> y el bc 327 por---------el bc556,
> 
> los cuales los consegui en motorola, nose cual sera la explicacion del calentamiento pero de que andan mejor q con los bc337 y 327 que propone el autor, es indiscutible. bueno muchachos todavia no lo tengo en gabinete ni en stereo pero cuando lo monte se los posteo bien, peroaca van un para de fotos para que vean y no solo lean, jaja y comprueben, ya se que no quedo muy prolijo   pero pronto la version prolija jaja . saludos a todos y si quieren un consejo , cuando revisen todo mas vale q esten atento y bien descansados, trabajen en un lugar prolijo no como yo, por eso tuve tantos errores, y todo les saldra bien a menos que tengan la mala suerte de comprar algo trucho como estos bc de porqueria. en fin saludos muchachos....
> 
> 
> matias alias moskillo
Hacer clic para expandir...


INCREIBLE. Ahora que lo mencionas, a mi tambien me calentaban los MOSFETS, yo pense que me vendieron truchos. Fui a comprarlos en otra tienda, y de paso aproveche para comprar los drivers de los mosfets(los 6). Cambie los mosfets pero calentaron de nuevo. Luego cambie los drivers y.... sorpresa, FUNCIONO. Casualmente los BC327 y BC337 eran diferentes a los que utilizaba anteriormente. Raro, no?

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

EJTGLEEEEE.! necesitamos de tu sabiduria milenaria para aclarar los tremendos paradigmas que nos agobian con este amplificador.!


que estara pasando?


yo separe el circuito lm311 y lo hice en el proto, trate de sacarle los 3V positivos pero no pude, lo mas que pude fue 1v


----------



## Rick-10

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> EJTGLEEEEE.! necesitamos de tu sabiduria milenaria para aclarar los tremendos paradigmas que nos agobian con este amplificador.!
> 
> 
> que estara pasando?
> 
> 
> yo separe el circuito lm311 y lo hice en el proto, trate de sacarle los 3V positivos pero no pude, lo mas que pude fue 1v


*+1!*

A mi tambien me pasaba lo mismo con la version UcD, tambien note que una de las resistencias de los Zeners calentaba mas que la otra.


----------



## luisgrillo

checa si son del mismo valor, ami me calientan igual.
sabes que consegui que me diera 2.7V a la salida, pero le tengo que quitar la resistencia de 470 ohms que va a -3Vcc, y mandando la pata no inversora del integrado a 3Vcc, a y sin carga he, por que cuando le meto carga, que es una resistencia de 1k el voltage se me vuelve a caer a 1V


----------



## joak33

seguro que ese es el problema por que si los transistores q3 y q6 no tienen entre su base y colector al menos 10 v se calientan los mosfet y si no se obtiene mas de 1 v del lm311 no se llega al voltaje minimo requerido.

y ademas con los problemas que hay con el bc 337 y 327, que transistor recomiendan poner en vez de ese o que marca buscar?

y aprovechando ¿¿¿¿¿ "poner las bobinas a 90º" ?

en fin, ojala esto se arregle pronto

saludos


----------



## FBustos

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EJTGLEEEEE.! necesitamos de tu sabiduria milenaria para aclarar los tremendos paradigmas que nos agobian con este amplificador.!
> 
> 
> que estara pasando?
> 
> 
> yo separe el circuito lm311 y lo hice en el proto, trate de sacarle los 3V positivos pero no pude, lo mas que pude fue 1v
> 
> 
> 
> *+1!*
> 
> A mi tambien me pasaba lo mismo con la version UcD, tambien note que una de las resistencias de los Zeners calentaba mas que la otra.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Exacto ! una calienta mas que la otra...


----------



## luisgrillo

pues solo nos queda esperar a ver cuando va a entrar ejtagle. ojala no se tarde mucho y nos ayude a resolver este problema, talvez se le paso algo en el diagrama o no se.


----------



## joak33

estaba viendo el datasheet del lm311 y vi que la forma en que conectabal el integrado paracida a como esta conectado en nuestro circuito lo ponen una resistencia de 2 k de la salida (pata 1) a la alimentacion negativa en vez de la de 470ohms que eesta en el diagrama, por hai escuche que alguien habia provado con una resistencia mas grande y saco mas voltaje.

en la imagen no se figen en la grafica sino en el circuito y el valor de la resistencia, no se si estoy bien, o sea otra configuracion pero talvez.

saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> checa si son del mismo valor, ami me calientan igual.
> sabes que consegui que me diera 2.7V a la salida, pero le tengo que quitar la resistencia de 470 ohms que va a -3Vcc, y mandando la pata no inversora del integrado a 3Vcc, a y sin carga he, por que cuando le meto carga, que es una resistencia de 1k el voltage se me vuelve a caer a 1V



Habría que ver si al LM311 no es trucho, lo digo porque hasta los BCxx y  2Nxxx vienen truchisimos, el comparador da una corriente de salida de unos 50mA. y para que haya una caida de tensión considerable tendriamos que usar una resistencia muy baja  menor de 50Ω a +/-3V y para una resistencia de 1K la corriente sería de ≈ 2.9mA por lo que creo que el problema es el comparador y la resistencia de 470Ω que va de GND a -Vcc no creo que sea el problema por lo que se ve esta como Pull-Down a -Vcc para tener la tensión negativa a la salida...


----------



## Rick-10

Tambien se podria disminuir el valor de la resitencias de los Zeners, y aumentar la potencia de las mismas( hay que usar Zeners de 1W), para asi poder sacarle mas corriente a la fuente.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien se podria disminuir el valor de la resitencias de los Zeners, y aumentar la potencia de las mismas( hay que usar Zeners de 1W), para asi poder sacarle mas corriente a la fuente.



Aunque estuviera usando una tensión de +/- 30V debería andar, (claro al limite)  y analizando la simulación el consumo no llega a ≈16mA, que es lo que consumen R1 y las bases de Q1 y Q2. y también sacando cuentas la resistencias limitadoras de los Zener estan calculadas Aprox. para 22mA.

Rz= (Vin-Vz)/(1.1*Icarga) = (40v-3v)/(1.1*0.022A) = 1.5K 

Y si Vin fuera igual a 30V  y limitaramos la carga a 16mA Rz=(30v-3v)/(1.1*0.016A) = 1.5K.. Debería andar igual.


----------



## luisgrillo

pues les cuento que el amplificador funciona a medias, ahorita le acavo de soldar los mosfet y si oscila, pero no me alcanza a dar los 12V en los zener. le inyecto una señal cuadrda de 3Vpp, quitando el integrado y si funciona perfecto. me lan los 12V loz sener perfectamente cuadrados.

Cuando lo trabajo con el integrado aparte de que no me da los 12V en los zener, la salida es muy irregular. yo creo que es por el voltage tan bajo y esta funcionando los mosfet n la region lineal, ya que se calientan un buen, pero los tengo limitando la corriente 2 resistencias de 50omhs para que no se me quemen los mosfet. pero como les digo, el integrado no alcanza a darme la señal cuadrada para exitarme bien los transistores q1 y q2.
sabemos que hay esta el problema, pero, como lo resolvemos?


----------



## Rodgers

compadres...................... seria disear la etapa del comparador con otro integrado haber si funciona mejor................
EJTGLE sera que esto se podra hacer con otro integrado o es la unica opcion posible?


me parece que depronto la señal se cae por cuncumo en las bases de los bjts...............
o probar aumentando el voltaje del comparador a +/-12v a ver si se activan mejor los mosfet.............pero no se si cambie el sonido......................nio se que dira EJTGLE................................

a seguir probando compañeros...........................


----------



## ejtagle

Vamos de a poco... El tema de la simulación con el IR2110, y porqué la masa está conectada a -VCC: Eso es sencillo: Es una limitación del modelo SPICE del IR2110 (está mencionado en el texto del modelo del IR2110: "(4) The "Low side return (COM)" pin must be grounded." ). Eso es una limitación del modelo SPICE. En la realidad, esa limitación no existe, y la masa va en el lugar obvio, es decir, en el borne negativo de V1
En relación al tema del LM311, y que su salida no llega a los +3v... Están bastante cerca de la "verdad" ... Según la hoja de datos del LM311, la salida del mismo , para llevar la tensión a +3v , tiene que drenar 12mA. Con esa corriente, la tensión de saturación  del LM311 es de 0.3v. Eso quiere decir que cuando el comparador tiene su salida a 1, tendrían que medir sobre la pata 1 3 volts, y cuando la salida del comparador está a 0 lógico, tendrían que medir -3 volts. Si al sacar D1 y D2 ven esas tensiones, entonces Q1 y/o Q2 están destruidos, o son truchos (o tienen un cortocircuito en ese punto). Q1 y Q2 pueden ser sustituidos por BC5x8 si la tensión de alimentación no supera los 50 volts, o mpsax2 para más tensión... Pero , MUCHISIMO cuidado, porque las patas de los 2Nxxx1 son DISTINTAS que las patas de los BC3x7 o de los MPSAx2. Revisen bien ,eso, y ya que andamos, antes de soldar transistores, mídanlos con el téster (medidor de HFE para que al menos tengan 100, mejor si está en el orden de 300)

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

El tema de hacer la entrada con otro comparador, es posible. Sería ideal un comparador con salida rail to rail (salida push-pull) y tiempos de conmutación lo más rápidos posibles, por cierto, tiene que ser más rápido que 100nS (nanosegundos)... El único comparador BARATO y FACIL de conseguir con esas características fué el LM311... Pero hay otros, lo que pasa es que o son mas caros o más difíciles de conseguir.


----------



## narcisolara_21

> En relación al tema del LM311, y que su salida no llega a los +3v... Están bastante cerca de la "verdad" ... Según la hoja de datos del LM311, la salida del mismo , para llevar la tensión a +3v , tiene que drenar 12mA. Con esa corriente, la tensión de saturación del LM311 es de 0.3v. Eso quiere decir que cuando el comparador tiene su salida a 1, tendrían que medir sobre la pata 1 3 volts, y cuando la salida del comparador está a 0 lógico, tendrían que medir -3 volts.



Para ilustrar la explicación:


----------



## luisgrillo

pero con la resistencia de 470 ohms, con los 3V no alcansa esa corriente, solo es de 6mA.
tendremos que bajar la resistencia?

no me quedo claro el por que de que no esta funcionando.  Hice la prueba de meterle 3Vpp y funciona perfecto q1 y q2. es mas, puedo bajar todavia ese voltage y seguir trabajando bien, pero con el lm imposible.


----------



## luisgrillo

me resigno, voya armar la version no ucd, este amplificador me ha hecho gastar vastante.

me voy a los seguro  de todos modos, los 2 son de 200W y un poquitin mas de distorsion no me preocupa mucho.


----------



## FBustos

Arma el no ucd y despues diseñamos o armamos uno ucd y entre todos !.
Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## Rick-10

Si! Mejor arma el no UcD. Y con respecto a lo de la distorsion, por lo menos audible no tiene, quizas solo midiendola se nota.

Por sierto, que significa UcD    
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

He estado siguiendo este thread por un tiempo, ya que quería armar un amplificador clase D para ver que tal era...y estos parecían económicos y mas o menos buenos...

No sé si ustedes han leído el post original sobre la versión UCD en el foro de psicofx, pero en él, el autor comenta que esta versión utiliza la bobina del filtro de salida como desfasador para generar la oscilación. Si bien esto puede ser válido, no me parece la mejor opción desde el punto de vista de la estabilidad y confiabilidad de funcionamiento del esquema, en particular por que la bobina se vuelve un componente crítico en el correcto funcionamiento del amplificador...pero admito que debo seguir estudiando el diseño...y tiempo...tengo poco.

Hasta donde he podido ver, y es mi opinion personal, creo que el amplificador "no UCD" es un esquema más clásico y confiable que este, aunque hay algunos detalles de diseño que no me terminan de convencer. Lo voy a probar, aunque casi descarto que funcione bien, ya que varios lo han construido con éxito, pero bueno...luego habrá que medirlo y ver que sucede.

Les repito, mi única intención es probar que tal es un amplificador clase D sin entrar en componentes especiales y SMD, y voy a probar a este diseño por que es económico...pero estoy convencido de lema "what you pay is what you get..."

Saludos!


----------



## LUKAS1

sinceramente anda muy bien la NO UcD;la primera posteada.....realizé el proyecto con moskillo,el que posteó el video del subwoofer con algunas fotos....la verdad muy bueno....el gran problema que teniamos eran los bc.....los driver..(algunos,no todos)....para la exitacion de los mosfet de salida.

la verdad que muy bueno la potencia....ahora al haber cambiado esos driver's no calientan como se decia que tenia q pasar.pero = se le puede poner unos dicipadores,por precaucion.aparte varios ya la hizieron y tuvieron exito...


saludos...


Lukas--Argentina


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Reemplazando los zener de 3.3v a 4.7V solucioné ese problema de la falta de tensión a la salida del lm311, con ese cambio me alcanzo a disparar bien los mosfet.

Joak33:  cuando se refiere a poner las bobinas rotadas a 90°, una de otra, se refiere a esto: 


   bobina canal izq      
  __________                             
 |----------------|
 |__________|                            


  bobina canal derecho 
  ___
  |||||       
  |||||      
  |||||
  |||||        
  |||||

(hay que pensar con muchas ganas de que esa especie de dibujos que me salieron, son bobinas)


----------



## luisgrillo

lisandro_maciel dijo:
			
		

> Reemplazando los zener de 3.3v a 4.7V solucioné ese problema de la falta de tensión a la salida del lm311, con ese cambio me alcanzo a disparar bien los mosfet.



ya lo pudiste hechar a andar bien?


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Si, y anda muy bien, fijate en este foro, que explica un poco de como me fue, en realidad vengo de ese foro y por curiosidad me puse a leer este.
http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales-15.html

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

WAAAAAAAAA, que creeeen! ya lo hice funcionar, tiene un sonido super potente y ni si quiera le he sacado 60W, pero todo funciona perfecto, es una maravilla y es la version UCD.
estoy tan feliz, que cren que era?

aparte de lo de los zener de 4.7V, a la bobina le meti una barra de ferrita la cual me bajo el consumo en reposo y me mejoro la calidad, estupendo amplificador, gracias a ejtagle y a todos los que me ayudaron a hacer que funcionara este bicho.

cualquier duda que yo les pueda contestar, mediciones que necesiten que yo pueda hacer en el amplificador no duden en preguntar =)
que feliz soy 

Ah, y no puse la resistencia de 33K de la salida de los mosfet, al ponerla me tengo distorsion y mayor calientamiento.


----------



## luisgrillo

he estado midiendo y tengo 27Vca Rms en la salida, eso me da 60W en una bocina de 6 ohms, si le subo mas empieza a distorcionar, me da en el osciloscopio los 40Vp.
el voltage meedido es con el voltimetro. 

no se que querra decir esto....?


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> WAAAAAAAAA, que creeeen! ya lo hice funcionar, tiene un sonido super potente y ni si quiera le he sacado 60W, pero todo funciona perfecto, es una maravilla y es la version UCD.
> estoy tan feliz, que cren que era?
> 
> aparte de lo de los zener de 4.7V, a la bobina le meti una barra de ferrita la cual me bajo el consumo en reposo y me mejoro la calidad, estupendo amplificador, gracias a ejtagle y a todos los que me ayudaron a hacer que funcionara este bicho.
> 
> cualquier duda que yo les pueda contestar, mediciones que necesiten que yo pueda hacer en el amplificador no duden en preguntar =)
> que feliz soy
> 
> Ah, y no puse la resistencia de 33K de la salida de los mosfet, al ponerla me tengo distorsion y mayor calientamiento.



Aleluya!

Entonces se podría decir que la caida de tensión en el comparador es mas grande de lo que se creía, y como dijo ezavalla la bobina también es parte una parte critica...


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> he estado midiendo y tengo 27Vca Rms en la salida, eso me da 60W en una bocina de 6 ohms, si le subo mas empieza a distorcionar, me da en el osciloscopio los 40Vp.
> el voltage meedido es con el voltimetro.
> 
> no se que querra decir esto....?



 

PO=(V^2)/Z = (27^2)/6 = 121.5W


----------



## LUKAS1

felicitaciones luisgrillo,sabia que te ivas a desenvolver con ese problema.....aparte vos con el osciloscopio te ayuda un monton.....es uno de los intrumentos de mayor utilizacion....
cuanto esta tirando la UcD?en Wrms.lo mismo que la no UcD?

lukas Argentina


----------



## ricardodeni

felicitaciones luisgrillo , iba a comentar lo de subir la tension de los zenner pero me ganaron de antemano jaja, se me ocurrio al estar viendo otro circuito clase D con LM311 en donde alimentan al IC con +/- 9 V, posteo el circuito.

ojo con lo de meterle un ferrite a la bobina por que sube la inductancia muchisimo.

bueno el circuito este que dejo lo saque de diyaudio, no recuerdo de que post, en la simulacion funciona perfecto, un pequeño error que tiene es que a la realimentacion le falta la conexion con el parlante al igual que C8 , se olvidaron de poner el nodo.

EDIT.

saludos.


----------



## Guest

esta claro que luisgrillo tiene razon


----------



## Rodgers

amigos los veo alegres...............
el paso a seguir seria a tratar de aumentar la potencia este circuito.....................................
tratare de secarle por lo menos 600Wrms a 8 ohm con eso quedaria contento...................
aaa se les olvido algo...............que tal funciona que tal el sonido con esas modificaciones.........................
se nota la diferencia...............al no ucd...........o se oye igual................. que tal la potencia en relacion al anterior......................

seria bueno subir la vercion con todas las correciones..........y mejorada................

bueno...................que sigan felices.........................


----------



## joak33

uuuuuuuuuuu si se pudo 
 entonces la bobina con nucleo y la alimentacion era todo

felicitancias


----------



## luisgrillo

narcisolara_21:
 te falto dividirlo entre 2, ya que voltage pico seria de (27Vca^2)/2*6,  osea 13.5 positivos y 13.5 negativos. y me da 60W, si fueran los 128 ya me hubiera tronado la bocina por que es de 50W nominales.


LUKAS1:

Si, esta tirando lo mismo que la no UCD, yo creo que me esta dando menos potencia por que en la pata 1 del integrado, ya ven que lleba una resistencia de 470ohms a -3Vcc, pues puse una de 4.7Kohms, la puse por desesperado para quererle sacar mas voltage cuando lo trabajava con +-3.1V.

ricardodeni:

Por una pagina de este tema hay un post de ejtagle de que el circuito no se debe de alimentar con mas de +-4.7V, la verdad no se por que, faltaria preguntarle.


Rodgers:

esta la vercion UCD con el integrado ir2110, el cual le podras sacar mas de 500W RMS.!


joak33:

Cuando descubri que a la bobina le tenia que meter la barra de ferrita descubri que mientras mas grande lo metia menos calentamiento y corriente me consumia con la misma amplitud de salida.
Yo le meti una "U" de un nucleo de Flyback.


EDIT: ahorita mismo le pongo la resistencia de 470 ohms y les cuento que paso.


----------



## ejtagle

Para que no me digan... el tema de alimentar el lm311 con más de 4.7 volts tiene que ver justamente con la resistencia de 470 ohms... Si lo alimentan con más tensión , la corriente en la salida del LM311 se hace cada vez más grande, haciendo más difícil que el comparador pueda subir su salida a +valimlm311.
En relación al núcleo de ferrite... Es posible que mejore, pero habría que hacer las cuentas, porque sino, la inductancia sube demasiado y puede que el amplificador no amplifique los sonidos agudos. Para un subwoofer no debería haber problemas.
En relación a la tension de salida, es +/-VCC. Si miden con un téster la salida,la tienen que medir con el téster puesto en alterna, por lo que el téster va a medir el valor EFICAZ, y NO el valor pico de la tensión de salida. A lo que midan con el téster hay que multiplicarlo por 1.41 para obtener la tensión pico.

Salu2


----------



## ejtagle

Y en relación a aumentar la resistencia de 470 ohms , eso disminuye la velocidad del comparador, disminuyendo la fidelidad del amplificador...


----------



## luisgrillo

pues acavo de ponerle la resistencia de 470 ohms y tengo una distorcion mayor, es como el death time, me aumento bastante, creo que le volvere a poner la otra resistencia.

oye, entonces si me esta dando 27Vca Rms, me esta dando 39.8Vpp, pero que no me debe de dar 80Vpp?que serian unos 56.5Vca RMS.   y apartir de los 28Vca Rms se me empieza a cortar las ondas en los picos superior e inferior, el circuito lo estoy alimentando con +-43Vcc


----------



## Eduardo

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> ...oye, entonces si me esta dando 27Vca Rms, me esta dando 39.8Vpp, pero que no me debe de dar 80Vpp?que serian unos 56.5Vca RMS.   y apartir de los 28Vca Rms se me empieza a cortar las ondas en los picos superior e inferior, el circuito lo estoy alimentando con +-43Vcc


Multiplicar el valor eficaz x 1.41 te da el *valor de pico (Vp)* de la senoide, *no el valor pico a pico (Vpp) *.

Si la lectura de tu tester es 27Vca, asumiendo que la señal es senoidal su amplitud es 27*1.41 ~ 38V  --> significa que la salida esta variando entre +38V y -38V --> *te quedan solo 5V de margen* con la alimentacion de +-43Vcc .


----------



## LUKAS1

por lo visto,me estoy dando cuenta,que la UcD tiene mas complicaciones,la verdad que no me presentó casi ningun problema la no UcD;estaba mas que especifico...el unico drama,y vuelvo a reiterarlo fue sobre los driver....fué lo unico.
Pero lo bueno de ésto es que se va a prendiendo(de los errores se aprende)no es asi?....
comenten sobre lo sucedido de cada uno....
saludos

Lukas  -  Argentina.


----------



## luisgrillo

entonces lo maximo que escucho son 120Wrms con la bocina de 6 ohms? o 60W


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> entonces lo maximo que escucho son 120Wrms con la bocina de 6 ohms? o 60W



Si tienes 39V pico, el valor RMS seria de ≈ 27V = Vp/√2 

Y si son 121.5W el Vrms sería de 27V = √121.5W*6Ω = 27V y el Vpico será de 27*√2 = 39V


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues que raro, por que miren, tengo mi fuente de alimentacion de 15V  20Amp, y tengo una fuente SMPS que es con la que me da +-43Vcc.

En la fuente de 15V tengo conectado un amperimetro y la corriente que me pide el amplificador es de 5 Amperes cuando tengo los 27Vca RMS a la salida. asi que n o pueden ser 120 Watts realies a la salida.

yo supongo que son 60W los que me esta dando.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Pues que raro, por que miren, tengo mi fuente de alimentacion de 15V  20Amp, y tengo una fuente SMPS que es con la que me da +-43Vcc.
> 
> En la fuente de 15V tengo conectado un amperimetro y la corriente que me pide el amplificador es de 5 Amperes cuando tengo los 27Vca RMS a la salida. asi que n o pueden ser 120 Watts realies a la salida.
> 
> yo supongo que son 60W los que me esta dando.



Mira esta imagen R1 es la carga a 4Ω (Azul) y la de rojo es la corriente que entrega la rama negativa y la tensión es de 40Vpico = 28Vrms = 200Watts. saca tus conclusiones:


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo creo que los calculos para las potencias que estamos usando no son los correctos. no puede estar dandome 125 Watts RMS en 6 ohms por que de la fuente que le doy la corriente solo me esta consumiendo 5 Amperes a 15V

5A * 15V = 75Watts.


----------



## luisgrillo

Esto me lo acavo de encontrar en la red:

"Para el cálculo de potencias eficaces Pef por ser proporcional con el cuadrado de la amplitud de la tensión eléctrica, para el caso de señales sinusoidales se tiene:


Fuente : 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valor_eficaz


con esto me daria exactamente la potencia eficaz (RMS) que estoy midiendo  en el voltage que cae en la bocina de 6 ohms y en el amperimetro que me esta midiendo un flujo de 5 amperes.


----------



## Eduardo

Esa Pmax es la potencia maxima instantanea, la que se tiene en el instante de maxima tension.

Luis, lo que te escribe Narcisolara es lo correcto. Si no entendes las formulas, deja de retorcerlas buscando que coincidan con tus numeros.

El problema no esta ahi.  Estas asumiendo que el tester mide correctamente a la frecuencia de   prueba (cual es? es senoidal?) y estas asumiendo que la carga se va a comportar como de 6ohm resistiva --> porque mejor no medis corriente y tension en la carga con el osciloscopio?


----------



## luisgrillo

esque no me queda claro por que utilizan la formula de P=V^2/R en el voltage de Vca
si tengo 50VCA conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.
si tengo 50VCD conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.


Si tengo una corriente de 1 amper en los 2 circuitos, creen que se va a disipar el mismo calor en las 2 resistencias?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Tambien lo que creo es que quieres medir los 10A, acuerdate los 10 amperios son Pico, los amperios que estas midiendo son RMS, y acuerdate tambien que mientras la rama positiva entrega corriente la negativa entrega "0" y por supuesto a la inversa es igual....


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> esque no me queda claro por que utilizan la formula de P=V^2/R en el voltage de Vca
> si tengo 50VCA conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.
> si tengo 50VCD conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.
> 
> 
> Si tengo una corriente de 1 amper en los 2 circuitos, creen que se va a disipar el mismo calor en las 2 resistencias?



Vamos a ver si no me pelo, si la resistencia consume en los 2 picos el positivo y el negativo vamos a tener un consumo Pico a Pico de 2A, ahora como sacamos la cuenta,  (App/(√2^2)) = 2/(1.4142^2) = 2/2 = 1A.....


----------



## Eduardo

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> esque no me queda claro por que utilizan la formula de P=V^2/R en el voltage de Vca
> si tengo 50VCA conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.
> si tengo 50VCD conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.
> Si tengo una corriente de 1 amper en los 2 circuitos, creen que se va a disipar el mismo calor en las 2 resistencias?



50Vdc sobre una R de 50ohm te hacen circular *Idc = Vdc/R* = 1A, la potencia disipada sera *Pot = Vdc*Idc = Vdc^2 /R = 50W*
En este punto imagino que estamos todos de acuerdo.


Los 50Vac... primero hay que ver que son:

Si mediste con tester, son 50VRMS --> entonces la resistencia disipa Pot = Vrms^2 /R = 50W --> calienta lo mismo.
Si mediste con osciloscopio y mediste el valor maximo sobre el cero --> son 50Vpico --> Pot = (1/2)*Vpico^2 /R = 25W --> se calienta menos.
Si mediste con osciloscopio y mediste la diferencia entre maximo y minimo --> son 50Vpico_a_pico --> Pot = (1/8)*Vpico_a_pico^2 /R = 6.25W --> se calienta menos todavia.


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Cuidado con medir tensión y corriente con el tester a la salida del amplificador, (para efectuar el calculo de potencia), hay varias cosas.  Una, no todos los testers miden bien alterna en un rango amplio de frecuencia, otra, no todos los testers son inmune a la gran EMI que irradia este amplificador, de esta manera se puede efectuar falsas mediciones, por ultimo, segun que tan bien esté la bobina del filtro, va a dejar salir mayor o menor señal de conmutación hacia el parlante.

Este comentario de la señal de conmutación se ve en la imagen de alguna simulación paginas atrás del foro, la simulación es muy similar en la realidad, si el filtro no esta bien ajustado, ese ruido que se ve montado sobre la senoidal se hara cada vez de mayor amplitud, produciendo una medición erronea con el tester.


----------



## luisgrillo

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esque no me queda claro por que utilizan la formula de P=V^2/R en el voltage de Vca
> si tengo 50VCA conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.
> si tengo 50VCD conectado a una resistencia de 50 ohms me da una corriente de 1 amper.
> Si tengo una corriente de 1 amper en los 2 circuitos, creen que se va a disipar el mismo calor en las 2 resistencias?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50Vdc sobre una R de 50ohm te hacen circular *Idc = Vdc/R* = 1A, la potencia disipada sera *Pot = Vdc*Idc = Vdc^2 /R = 50W*
> En este punto imagino que estamos todos de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> Los 50Vac... primero hay que ver que son:
> 
> Si mediste con tester, son 50VRMS --> entonces la resistencia disipa Pot = Vrms^2 /R = 50W --> calienta lo mismo.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ok, y de donde saco esos 123W que me disipa la bocina, si de mi  fuente solo saco 5 amperes a 15V?
y esta bien calibrada ya que tengo focos de 12Vcd de los que se usan en los barcos y los de 25W me consumen 1.5Amp.
los de 40W me consumen 3Amp. los de 60 me consumen entre 4 y 5Amp. los de 100 me consumen 7Amp.
y eso me lo mide bien el amperimetro.
=/


----------



## Rick-10

Luisgrillo, supongo que tu fuente es de  +-15VDC, no? Para calcular la potencia RMS se utiliza la formula V^2/R . Entonces tendrias 15Vp, que serian 10.56Vrms (Vp/√2). Se utiliza el Voltaje RMS porque lo que queres hallar es la potencia RMS obviamente.  

P(rms)=V(rms)^2/R 

P(rms)=10.56^2/6

P(rms)= 18.5W----Utilizando una fuente de +-15VDC y con una Carga Resitiva de 6Ω

No se de dondes sacas los 75W  


> Yo creo que los calculos para las potencias que estamos usando no son los correctos. no puede estar dandome 125 Watts RMS en 6 ohms por que de la fuente que le doy la corriente solo me esta consumiendo 5 Amperes a 15V
> 
> 5A * 15V = 75Watts.



Esos 75W en todo caso serian  Watts pico a pico, ademas, la carga no puede consumir 5A, aplicando ley de ohm I=V/R
I=15Vp/6= 2.5Amperes Pico.



Con respecto a lo que decias sobre los 50VDC y 50VAC, como comentaron mas arriba, si los 50VAC fuesen RMS, estos producirian la misma potencia sobre una carga resistiva que los 50VDC.


----------



## luisgrillo

jejeje no amigo, la fuente es una simple salida de 15V RMS, a la cual tengo conectada la fuente switching que me eleva a +-43Vcc. en el consumo de la fuente simple tengo los 5 amperes, que ahorita lo acabo de probar con el bajo de 4 ohms.

Este bajo es doble bobina puenteable a 1 ohms y que creen?, jajaja funciona perfecto, solo que no me soportaron los fusibles de 3 amperes que tengo puestos, voy a probarlo con unos de 7 amperes


----------



## luisgrillo

jajajaja con los calculos que estan haciendo ustedes el amplificador me esta drenando 450W a 1 ohm.

tengo 60Vpp, lo que me da 21V RMS en el subwoofer de 1 ohm hahaha  que poderoso esta esto.


----------



## FBustos

y se te calienta? por que yo le saqué mas o menos 300W a 4 ohm y la cosa se entibió un poco.....


----------



## luisgrillo

si se me calento, supongo que a unos 60º C.

que voltage le metiste para sacarle los 300W?


----------



## luisgrillo

dj  pipe l metiste los +-50Vcc?


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> jajajaja con los calculos que estan haciendo ustedes el amplificador me esta drenando 450W a 1 ohm.
> 
> tengo 60Vpp, lo que me da 21V RMS en el subwoofer de 1 ohm hahaha  que poderoso esta esto.



Ay dios mio, como vas a tener 60Vp y te va dar 21Vrms, estos es muy simple Luis: 

si son 21Vrms, los Wrms=21V^2/1Ω=441Wrms entonces los Wpico serian de (21 x √2) ^ 2 / 1Ω = 882Wpico 
ahora tu dices que tienes 60Vpico , Wpico= 60^2/1Ω = 3600Wpico entonces serìan 1800Wrms, no estas midiendo bien...

Acuerdate:

Vp = Vrms x √2
Vrms= Vp / √2
WPico= Vp^2 / Z 
Wrms= Vrms^2 / Z
Apico=Vp/Z
Arms=Vrms/Z


----------



## luisgrillo

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaja con los calculos que estan haciendo ustedes el amplificador me esta drenando 450W a 1 ohm.
> 
> tengo 60Vpp, lo que me da 21V RMS en el subwoofer de 1 ohm hahaha  que poderoso esta esto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ay dios mio, como vas a tener 60Vp y te va dar 21Vrms, estos es muy simple Luis:
> 
> si son 21Vrms, los Wrms=21V^2/1Ω=441Wrms entonces los Wpico serian de (21 x √2) ^ 2 / 1Ω = 882Wpico
> ahora tu dices que tienes 60Vpico , Wpico= 60^2/1Ω = 3600Wpico entonces serìan 1800Wrms, no estas midiendo bien...
> 
> Acuerdate:
> 
> Vp = Vrms x √2
> Vrms= Vp / √2
> WPico= Vp^2 / Z
> Wrms= Vrms^2 / Z
> Apico=Vp/Z
> Arms=Vrms/Z
Hacer clic para expandir...



Jejeje Compañero mio, el voltage que puse es Vpp  (voltage pico a pico) 30V pico positivos y 30V pico negativos 

estas bien en tus cuentas pero te falto una P


----------



## narcisolara_21

Ahh me asustastes, Luis una pegunta pega duro el Bajo tu sabes el PUM PUM!


----------



## luisgrillo

uFFf, cuando pongo el generador en 20Hz se ve que el cono se mueve unos 5cm.

Ahora lo que hare sera duplicar el amplificador, le metere un desfasador de señal y lo voy a poner en puente a 4 ohms, eso me daria un Vp de 80V, que son 56Vrms que son unos tremendos 800W.!

que no se para que quiero tanta potencia pero veremos que pasa


----------



## narcisolara_21

Aqui esta este que usa International Rectifier para el amplificador clase D IRAUDAMP7D, fasilicimo....


----------



## luisgrillo

ok, que bien con entrada fet  gracias


Narciso vas a hacer el amplificador clase UCD o te quedaras con el no UCD, o aras el del ir2119?


----------



## Rick-10

Vas a quemar los Mosfets! Fijate en los datasheets de ambos, los IRF9530 no soportan demaciada corriente! Ademas al ponerlos en puente, es como si duplicaces el voltaje de alimentacion de los MOSFETS,si no los quemas por exceso de voltaje, será por exceso de corriente! CUIDADO!


----------



## luisgrillo

El voltage no sera mayor de 80Vcc (+-40vcc).con la impedancia de 4 ohms salen estos resultados :

Impedancia = 4ohms
Vpmax en la bocina = 80Vp
VRmsmax en bocina = Vp/√2 = 56Vrms.

Ipeakmax = Vp/z = 20Amp.
IRmsmax = Vrms/z = 14Amp


Pot picomax = Vp^2/z = 1600W
Pot Rmsmax = Vrms^2/z = 784W


El irf9530 soporta 12Amperes continuos y pulsos de corriente de asta 48 Amperes.
El IRF640 soporta 18Amperes continuos y pulsos de corriente de asta 72Amperes

PRmsmax = Vrms/z = 784W

para cuando los mosfet lleguen a disipar esta potencia, el subwoofer ya habra tronado con esta potencia, amenos que le metas un sub grandisimo.


----------



## narcisolara_21

> y pulsos de corriente de asta 48 Amperes.
> y pulsos de corriente de asta 72Amperes



Pero te fijastes en el Datasheet la duración de los pulsos?

Pulse duration = *300 µs*, duty cycle *1.5%*


----------



## LUKAS1

Osea que en ese tiempo (300µs) es lo que durará el pulso del mosfet?;¿se conoce el tiempo de duracion de pulso de la potencia?
claramante tendria que ser de menos tiempo,por lo contrario se estarian quemando nuestros mosfets. 

ahora lo que no entiendo,¿cada cuanto tiempo o de que depende para que nos dé estos pulsos,picos de corriente?
esa es mi duda,x ahora.


saludos....


Lucas,Argentina.


----------



## luisgrillo

Oigan, sigo con la duda de la formula para potencia del amplificador este.

Tengo un Amplificador rockford foosgate de:
50W x 2 a 4 ohms
100W x 2 a 2 ohms
200W x1 a 4 ohms puenteable.

Pues lo "puentie" y resulta que a la salida tengo 37Vca Rms (medido con el tester) y 52Vp medido en el osciloscopio.

P = Vrms / z = 37Vca / 4 = 342W.

Como este amplificador, que aparte de tener un fusible que le puse de 15Amperes, me este entregando casi 350W si esta diseñado solo para dar maximo 200W?

sera que los circuitos de proteccion de sobrecorriente no sirven y por eso me esta dejando pasar esa corriente?

sera que el fusible que puse no es de 15 ampers ( dice hay que si es de 15) y es de mas corriente?

OOOO sera que la formula que estamos usando *NO ES LA CORRECTA??*

Expliquenme esto por que la verdad estoy bieeeeen confundido.....¿?¿?¿?


Edit: link
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod..._id=6&family_id=20&item_id=91279&locale=en_US


----------



## FBustos

A que frecuencia hiciste la medición?


----------



## luisgrillo

El voltage Maximo medido en +-Vcc en el amplificador Rockford es de +-28.8Vcc.

dice que a una salida en 4 ohms tengo una potencia de 50W.

el voltage pico  en los bornes de la bocina sera de 28.8Vp, que son igual a 20Vrms en la bocina.

Si la bocina es de 4 ohms, y el amplificador me dice que tiene una potencia maxima de 50W en una sola salida a 4 ohms.
esto quiere decir que:

P = Vrms^2 / z = 20^2 / 4 = 100W.

en una pagina anterior postie una formula para la potencia eficaz en corriente alterna senoidal que es :
Pefi = Pmax/2.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valor_eficaz 

Con esto me daria La potencia que dice el amplificador, que yo les he estado diciendo desde hace rato.
Pef = Pmax / 2   .... 100W /2 = 50W.



Edit: 
Las mediciones estan hechas a 60Hz y 1 Khz y es la misma.


----------



## narcisolara_21

LUKAS1 dijo:
			
		

> Osea que en ese tiempo (300µs) es lo que durará el pulso del mosfet?;¿se conoce el tiempo de duracion de pulso de la potencia?
> claramante tendria que ser de menos tiempo,por lo contrario se estarian quemando nuestros mosfets.
> 
> ahora lo que no entiendo,¿cada cuanto tiempo o de que depende para que nos dé estos pulsos,picos de corriente?
> esa es mi duda,x ahora.
> 
> 
> saludos....
> 
> 
> Lucas,Argentina.



Bueno despues de ver el SOA del IRF640, me doy cuenta que el ancho del pulso es de 100µs, pero con  VDS ≈ 35V a unos 72A








[/quote]


----------



## luisgrillo

orale, eso de la SOA de estos mosfets nos va a servir para algo interesante, 
gracias narcisolara por los datos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> orale, eso de la SOA de estos mosfets nos va a servir para algo interesante,
> gracias narcisolara por los datos.



Luis para saber la potencia de un amplificador, necesitas una resistencia fija ya que no se puede medir del parlante porque es una carga inductiva , y la inductancia varía con la frecuencia que a veces toma energia del amplificador y a hasta a veces la  devuelve. Piensa en esto ==> Un Relé que es activado por un Transistor porque hay que ponerle un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del Relé?


----------



## FBustos

No puede ser que te dé la misma potencia a distintas frecuencias.... la Z del parlante varía de acuerdo  a la frecuencia
( ω = 2*pi*f es lo unico que varía ).
Z = √(X²+R²) en circuitos serie y Z = RX / √(R²+X²) circuitos paralelos.

X es la reactancia XL = ωL.

Ejemplo:
Supongamos un parlante de 8ohm con una bobina de 3mH  a distintas frecuencias.
F = 1Khz.

XL 2*pi(1khz)*(3mH) = 18,84Ohm
Z = R + jXL = 8Ohm + j18,84Ohm => 20,46 Ohm /_ tan^-1(18,84/8)º.. (se me perdio la calculadora).
Aca dice que a 1khz habrá una resistencia de 20,46ohm mas un desfase del voltaje respecto a la corriende (tan^-1(18,84/8)º.

Ahora vemos que la Z del parlante no es de  8ohm como se indicó al principio, sinó que cambió por la frecuencia.
..
Tomemos por ejemplo que el amplificador manda 30V al parlante.
I = V/Z = 30/(20,46Ohm /_ tan^-1(18,84/8)º).
I = 1,46A /_ -(tan^-1(18,84/8)º). Ojo: 1,46A a 1khz, pero como la musica varía rápidamente la I sube y baja constantemente....

Y la potencia que va al parlante es:
P = I²R = 1,46A²*8ohm = 17,05Watts...
-----
F   = 250Hz
XL = 2*pi(250hz)*(3mH) = 4,7 Ohm
Z => 9,27 Ohm /_ tan^-1(4,7/8)º
A 250hz la R es de 9,27 Ohm /_ (tan^-1 18,84/8)º.

V = 30V.
I = V/Z = 30/(9,27Ohm /_ tan^-1(9,7/8)º).....
I = 3,23A  /_ -(tan^-1(9,7/8)º).

Y la potencia que va al parlante es:
P = I²R = 3,23A²*8ohm = 83,46 Watts.

PD: Si tomamos P = V²/R con V = 30v y R =8Ohm (sin considerar la frecuencia) nos dará una potencia de 112,5Watts.
¿A que frecuencia dará 112,5Watts?
A 424,41318157838756205035670234195Hz O Cuando XL sea cero.
Al final de todo no se que potencia estoy midiendo por que hay q restar pedidas y todo eso.
Si esto está malo, que el moderador lo borre. jaja
chao.


----------



## luisgrillo

Dj pipe y narcisolara, yo se que la impedancia de la bocina va a variar con respecto a la frecuencia.
pero mira, tengo un gnerador de funciones, al cual puedo poner a la frecuencia y amplitud que yo desee.
cuando hice las mediciones, en 60Hz puse una amplitud (que no medi) en el generador para que me diera la maxima amplitud a la salia del amplificador y para 1Khz volvi a subir la amplitud del generador para que me diera otraves la maxima amplitud del amplificador.


Bueno, Entonces alguien me puede explicar, por que si mi amplificador rockford tiene un voltage en la fuente de +-28.8Vcc, me entrega una potencia maxima de 50W en la bocina de 4 ohms?.

Yo medi y me daban 28Vp en la bocina. no me puede dar mas, si fueran los calculos asi fueran
(28/√2)^2/4 = 98W.

COMO QUE 98W.! si el amplificador dice que me da maximo 50W a 4 ohms a la frecuencia que sea.
y es casie exactamente lo mismo que me esta dando mi fuente de 15V que alimenta al amplificador.
EXPLIQUENME ESTO QUE ES LO QUE NO ENTIENDO.!


----------



## FBustos

Vp     = 28v
Vrms =  Vp*0.707 --> 28v*0.707= 19,796v
Prms =  19,796²/(4*2) = 48,985202W

Algo asi es...


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos al foro, Luis viendo las especificaciones del amplificador P2002 que es muy bueno por cierto y aparte de eso cumple con las normas CEA-2006. Y lo primero que busque a ver si era clase D, y no lo es, es un simple clase A/B por lo tanto no creo que tenga una eficiencia del 100% para que tengas la misma tension de alimentaciòn +/-28V en el parlante mira este ejemplo:

Valimentacion=28V
Eficiencia clase A/B ≈ 70% <---- Es el valor promedio de un clase A/B
Zparlante=4Ω

Vpico en el parlante = 28 * 70% = 28 * 0.7 ≈ 20Vp
Vrms en el parlante = 20 / √2 ≈ 14Vrms
Watts rms en el parlante = 14^2 / 4 ≈ 50Watts rms.....  

Parece que coincido con las especificaciones del P2002 no?


----------



## LUKAS1

una pequeña duda que estoy teniendo....fuera del tema....estaba buscando alguna tabla o algo acerca de la seccion del alambre de cobre esmaltado,para saber por ejemplo.....en 0.50mm aguanta tanta corriente(I) en 1mm aguanta tanta I y asi......
solamente la curiosidad por el tema del indcutor de pasabajos que se le pone en serie antes del parlante.
por ejemplo se solicita para un parlante de 4ohm unos 47uH/10amp  y para un parlante de 8ohm unos 100uH/5amp...algo asi....
haber si alguien me puede dar alguna tablita...seria de mucha ayuda.

saludos.


Lukas-Argentina


----------



## joryds

Hola companñeros, adjunte  unos sonidos de diferentes frecuencias que son los que yo uso para saber cual es la potencia continua que peude dar mi fuente SMPS  y tambien para el amplificador clase D discreto.

Yo espero que realicen las pruebas, por que tengo unas dudas por los ultimos comentarios que  he leido, 
Hace poco probe mi amplificador, para ello utilice una fuente conmutada con +/-61.5VDC  a  800W continuos 1400W pulsantes y con una regulacion de 0.4%  es decir se cae entre 0.2 y 0.3V a maxima potencia.

Utilice 3 parlantes de 400W rms mas brillos cornetas y todo los demas, todo esto da una impedancia de 2.6 ohm
Cuando el volumen estaba al maximo  pude medir con el tester analogo +/-42V osea voltaje rms ? 

Entonces según los comentarios  P = 40x40/2.6ohm = 615W   es algo mas de esperado auque los mosfet son de 200V y a 100 grados soporta 21 Amperios.

Espero que saquen de esta disyuntiva gracias.


----------



## FBustos

AWG = American Wire Gauge size from 0000 to 40
Dia-mils = Diameter in mils (1 mil = .001 inch)
TPI = Turns Per Inch [Note that this is for BARE WIRE. Insulation thickness varies]
Dia-mm = Diameter in millimeters. This was included to help when dealing with metric Coilers.
Circ-mils = Cross sectional Area in Circular Mils. ( circular mils = diameter in mils squared )
Ohms/Kft = Ohms Per 1,000 ft.
Ft/Ohm = Number of feet required for 1 Ohm of resistance
*AMPS = Conservative Amp Rating based on 750 circulare mils per Amp
MaxAmps = Maximum allowable current based on 500 circular mils per Amp. Do NOT exceed this rating.


AWG       Dia-mils    TPI      Dia-mm   Circ-mils Ohms/Kft   Ft/Ohm    *Amps    MaxAmps

0000       459.99    2.1740    11.684    211592    0.0490     20402    282.12    423.18
000         409.63    2.4412    10.405    167800    0.0618     16180    223.73    335.60
00           364.79    2.7413    9.2657    133072    0.0779     12831    177.43    266.14


AWG       Dia-mils    TPI      Dia-mm   Circ-mils Ohms/Kft   Ft/Ohm    *Amps    MaxAmps

0            324.85    3.0783    8.2513    105531    0.0983     10175    140.71    211.06
1            289.29    3.4567    7.3480     83690    0.1239    8069.5    111.59    167.38
2            257.62    3.8817    6.5436     66369    0.1563    6399.4    88.492    132.74
3            229.42    4.3588    5.8272     52633    0.1970    5075.0    70.177    105.27
4            204.30    4.8947    5.1893     41740    0.2485    4024.7    55.653    83.480
5            181.94    5.4964    4.6212     33101    0.3133    3191.7    44.135    66.203
6            162.02    6.1721    4.1153     26251    0.3951    2531.1    35.001    52.501
7            144.28    6.9308    3.6648     20818    0.4982    2007.3    27.757    41.635
8            128.49    7.7828    3.2636     16509    0.6282    1591.8    22.012    33.018
9            114.42    8.7396    2.9063     13092    0.7921    1262.4    17.456    26.185


AWG       Dia-mils    TPI      Dia-mm   Circ-mils Ohms/Kft   Ft/Ohm    *Amps    MaxAmps

10          101.90    9.8140    2.5881     10383    0.9989    1001.1    13.844    20.765
11          90.741    11.020    2.3048    8233.9    1.2596    793.93    10.978    16.468
12          80.807    12.375    2.0525    6529.8    1.5883    629.61    8.7064    13.060
13          71.961    13.896    1.8278    5178.3    2.0028    499.31    6.9045    10.357
14          64.083    15.605    1.6277    4106.6    2.5255    395.97    5.4755    8.2132
15          57.067    17.523    1.4495    3256.7    3.1845    314.02    4.3423    6.5134
16          50.820    19.677    1.2908    2582.7    4.0156    249.03    3.4436    5.1654
17          45.257    22.096    1.1495    2048.2    5.0636    197.49    2.7309    4.0963
18          40.302    24.813    1.0237    1624.3    6.3851    156.62    2.1657    3.2485
19          35.890    27.863    0.9116    1288.1    8.0514    124.20    1.7175    2.5762


AWG       Dia-mils    TPI      Dia-mm   Circ-mils Ohms/Kft   Ft/Ohm    *Amps    MaxAmps

20          31.961    31.288    0.8118    1021.5    10.153    98.496    1.3620    2.0430
21          28.462    35.134    0.7229    810.10    12.802    78.111    1.0801    1.6202
22          25.346    39.453    0.6438    642.44    16.143    61.945    0.8566    1.2849
23          22.572    44.304    0.5733    509.48    20.356    49.125    0.6793    1.0190
24          20.101    49.750    0.5106    404.03    25.669    38.958    0.5387    0.8081
25          17.900    55.866    0.4547    320.41    32.368    30.895    0.4272    0.6408
26          15.940    62.733    0.4049    254.10    40.815    24.501    0.3388    0.5082
27          14.195    70.445    0.3606    201.51    51.467    19.430    0.2687    0.4030
28          12.641    79.105    0.3211    159.80    64.898    15.409    0.2131    0.3196
29          11.257    88.830    0.2859    126.73    81.835    12.220    0.1690    0.2535


AWG       Dia-mils    TPI      Dia-mm   Circ-mils Ohms/Kft   Ft/Ohm    *Amps    MaxAmps

30          10.025    99.750    0.2546    100.50    103.19    9.6906    0.1340    0.2010
31          8.9276    112.01    0.2268    79.702    130.12    7.6850    0.1063    0.1594
32          7.9503    125.78    0.2019    63.207    164.08    6.0945    0.0843    0.1264
33          7.0799    141.24    0.1798    50.125    206.90    4.8332    0.0668    0.1003
34          6.3048    158.61    0.1601    39.751    260.90    3.8329    0.0530    0.0795
35          5.6146    178.11    0.1426    31.524    328.99    3.0396    0.0420    0.0630
36          5.0000    200.00    0.1270    25.000    414.85    2.4105    0.0333    0.0500
37          4.4526    224.59    0.1131    19.826    523.11    1.9116    0.0264    0.0397
38          3.9652    252.20    0.1007    15.723    659.63    1.5160    0.0210    0.0314
39          3.5311    283.20    0.0897    12.469    831.78    1.2022    0.0166    0.0249


AWG       Dia-mils    TPI      Dia-mm   Circ-mils Ohms/Kft   Ft/Ohm    *Amps    MaxAmps

40           3.1445    318.01    0.0799    9.8880    1048.9    0.9534    0.0132    0.0198

Ahi está sin considerar temperatura.
Espero que sirva, como se pone un spoiler en la respuesta?


----------



## Rick-10

En esta pagina podes encontrar la tabla que necesitas.
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_EmbobinadoTransformadores.asp

Saludos.


----------



## elmario

Hola gente, veo que el tema se pone cada vez mas interesante, tengo una duda básica a ver si alguno me puede responder y es la sig.: se podrá armar la version no ucd en un plaqueta tipo protoboard?, porque dada la sencillez del circuito no parece que hubiera problemas...Gracias


----------



## FBustos

Hola elmario.
El autor no recomienda que se arme en un protoboard debido a las emi y mi experiencia con el amplificador me dice que es bastante critico el disiño de la pcb, si quieres ahondar mas en ese tema, unos post mas atrás dejé unos archivos pdf, en uno de ellos se indica como debe ser el pcb, las aislaciones y todo lo referente al tema.
PD: el amplificador con la bobina puesta, afecta no solo a los demás parlantes sinó que también afecta a los televisores que usan antena normal. Todo esto lo solucioné quitando la bobina jajaja, la bobina es critica y me quedó mal hecha.
Alguien sabe de algun material para aislar, algo así como el que usan los transformadores.
Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Jory16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola companñeros, adjunte  unos sonidos de diferentes frecuencias que son los que yo uso para saber cual es la potencia continua que peude dar mi fuente SMPS  y tambien para el amplificador clase D discreto.
> 
> Yo espero que realicen las pruebas, por que tengo unas dudas por los ultimos comentarios que  he leido,
> Hace poco probe mi amplificador, para ello utilice una fuente conmutada con +/-61.5VDC  a  800W continuos 1400W pulsantes y con una regulacion de 0.4%  es decir se cae entre 0.2 y 0.3V a maxima potencia.
> 
> Utilice 3 parlantes de 400W rms mas brillos cornetas y todo los demas, todo esto da una impedancia de 2.6 ohm
> Cuando el volumen estaba al maximo  pude medir con el tester analogo +/-42V osea voltaje rms ?
> 
> Entonces según los comentarios  P = 40x40/2.6ohm = 615W   es algo mas de esperado auque los mosfet son de 200V y a 100 grados soporta 21 Amperios.
> 
> Espero que saquen de esta disyuntiva gracias.



Saludos amigo Jory, te pongo un comentario que puse hace rato en este mismo tema:

_para saber la potencia de un amplificador lo mas facil es usar una resistencia fija o mejor dicho una impedancia fija, porque si medimos la resistencia de varios parlantes por ejemplo de 4Ω, te vas a encontrar que unos miden 6Ω, otros 5Ω, hasta 3Ω, te lo digo porque he medidos muchos... Yo trabaje hace tiempo instalando potencias para autos y recuerdo haber leido un manual hace tiempo en un local que venden casi de forma exclusiva la marca JL_Audio, para mi unos de los mejores del audiocar, y la forma de ajustar de una forma casi perfecta la ganacia de sus amplificador era usar una resistencia fija, un tono de 60Hz para Graves y de 1Khz para los Agudos grabado a 0dB y un multimetro, el ajuste era simple te daban una tabla donde estaban los valores de voltaje para cada impedancia, recuerdo que usaban de ejemplo un ajuste de ganancia para un amplificador de 250W para un SUB de 2Ω y tenias que usar una resistencia fija de 2Ω y tenias que ajustar la ganacia hasta un voltaje AC de 22.5V, te imaginas que un fabricante te explique esa forma de ajustar la ganancia....
PO=(V^2) / Z =>
PO= (22.5^2) / 2Ω = 253W_

Aqui te pongo un video de como lo hacen 
YouTube - Como Testar Potencia RMS do Amplificador - Teste com JFA 600.4 - Osciloscopio - Resistencia


----------



## joryds

Gracias narciso por la información, bueno yo tengo 3 planchas cada una tiene una resistencia de 14ohm y creo que con eso encontrare un valor mas confiable.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodgers

compañerps tengo una duda con que otros mosfet se puede trabajar estos circuitos..........(el ucd y el otro)......................
pero necesito que sean de mas potencia preferiblemente...........................


----------



## luisgrillo

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Vp     = 28v
> Vrms =  Vp*0.707 --> 28v*0.707= 19,796v
> Prms =  19,796²/(4*2) = 48,985202W
> 
> Algo asi es...



Claro que es asi, la Potencia Maxima con el voltage RMS presente en la bocina *SE DEBE DIVIDIR ENTRE 2*
asi como puse en la formula.
Peficaz = Pmax/2 (para ondas senoidales)

Y todos los que estan haciendo los calculos no lo dividen entre 2.






			
				narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos al foro, Luis viendo las especificaciones del amplificador P2002 que es muy bueno por cierto y aparte de eso cumple con las normas CEA-2006. Y lo primero que busque a ver si era clase D, y no lo es, es un simple clase A/B por lo tanto no creo que tenga una eficiencia del 100% para que tengas la misma tension de alimentaciòn +/-28V en el parlante mira este ejemplo:
> 
> Valimentacion=28V
> Eficiencia clase A/B ≈ 70% <---- Es el valor promedio de un clase A/B
> Zparlante=4Ω
> 
> Vpico en el parlante = 28 * 70% = 28 * 0.7 ≈ 20Vp
> Vrms en el parlante = 20 / √2 ≈ 14Vrms
> Watts rms en el parlante = 14^2 / 4 ≈ 50Watts rms.....
> 
> Parece que coincido con las especificaciones del P2002 no?



Narcisolara.
La Eficiencia de amplificador es la potencia que suministra el amplificador entre la potencia de entrada.
Si el amplificador es de 50W a 4 ohms, entonces la potencia de entrada para una eficiencia del 70% es de 
Pconsumida =  Psalida (que son 50W) / 0.7 = 71W.
El voltage que tendremos a la salida va a ser el mismo si fuera A/B, D,  o cualquier topologia que se use en audio.
Si el Vcc es +-28V, en la salida tendremos 28Vp. a maxima potencia.


Y te lo digo por que yo medi con el tester el Vrms maximo que era 19.7Vca, y con el osciloscopio medi los 28Vpico.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Luis lo que escribio Dj pipe viene siendo la misma formula pero simplificada...


El --> .707 <-- viene siendo la división de 1/√2 = 1/1.4142 = .707, pero se usa menos ya que no tiene tanta resolución como la √2 (1.4142)

Ejemplo:

Vp=28V
Vrms=28*.707 = 19.796V

Vp=28V
Vrms=28/√2 = 28/1.4142 = 19,799179748267571772026587469948V

Viste la diferencia..





> Narcisolara.
> La Eficiencia de amplificador es la potencia que suministra el amplificador entre la potencia de entrada.
> Si el amplificador es de 50W a 4 ohms, entonces la potencia de entrada para una eficiencia del 70% es de
> Pconsumida = Psalida (que son 50W) / 0.7 = 71W.
> El voltage que tendremos a la salida va a ser el mismo si fuera A/B, D, o cualquier topologia que se use en audio.
> Si el Vcc es +-28V, en la salida tendremos 28Vp. a maxima potencia.
> 
> 
> Y te lo digo por que yo medi con el tester el Vrms maximo que era 19.7Vca, y con el osciloscopio medi los 28Vpico.



Tu dices que  tiene +/-28V de alimentación y tienes 28Vp en el parlante y le aplicamos la fórmula de Dj pipe que viene siendo igual!

Vp=28V
Vrms=28*.707 = 19.796V
Wrms = 19.796V^2/4Ω = 98W

Entonces llego a la conclusión de que Rockford Fostage se equivocó en sus cálculos y puso 50W x 2 @ 4-Ohms RMS en vez de 98W x 2 @ 4-Ohms RMS...


----------



## narcisolara_21

Luis te adjunto un tutorial muy bueno, se trata de diseñar un amplificador clase A/B de principio a fin.

Un adelanto...

*Para saber el +/-Vcc de alimentación para un amplificador de 30Watts a 8Ω, se usa esta formula:

Vcc= √2*30*8 = +/-22V 

Despues de calcular y simular el amplificador se llega a la conclusión de se que necesita aumentar el +/-Vcc a 35V para poder llegar a los 30Watts.....*

Eficiencia del amplificador:

22V/35V = 0.63 que en porcentaje sería 63%


----------



## narcisolara_21

Se me habia olvidado subir el Archivo.. ops:


----------



## luisgrillo

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Luis lo que escribio Dj pipe viene siendo la misma formula pero simplificada...
> 
> 
> El --> .707 <-- viene siendo la división de 1/√2 = 1/1.4142 = .707, pero se usa menos ya que no tiene tanta resolución como la √2 (1.4142)
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Vp=28V
> Vrms=28*.707 = 19.796V
> 
> Vp=28V
> Vrms=28/√2 = 28/1.4142 = 19,799179748267571772026587469948V
> 
> Viste la diferencia..



Si son las igualdades, ero si te fijas multiplico 4 * 2.
es lo mismo que si hubiera sacado P= (Vrms^2/z) / 2.

Una empresa asi de ese renombre no se puede equivocar en ese tipo de cosas.
Si tienes un amplificador desarmalo, mide +-Vcc, y fijate que potencia maxima te dice a que impedancia y veraz que esto es asi.


----------



## luisgrillo

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Luis te adjunto un tutorial muy bueno, se trata de diseñar un amplificador clase A/B de principio a fin.
> 
> Un adelanto...
> 
> *Para saber el +/-Vcc de alimentación para un amplificador de 30Watts a 8Ω, se usa esta formula:
> 
> Vcc= √2*30*8 = +/-22V
> 
> Despues de calcular y simular el amplificador se llega a la conclusión de se que necesita aumentar el +/-Vcc a 35V para poder llegar a los 30Watts.....*
> 
> Eficiencia del amplificador:
> 
> 22V/35V = 0.63 que en porcentaje sería 63%



La eficiencia en las etapas de potencia no se mide en el voltage se mide en la potencia.



y claro que se necesita un voltage mayor, me salio un +-Vcc de 31V.

Vrms  =  Vp * .7071  =  21Vrms.
Peficaz  =  (Vrms^2)/ (2*8)  =  480.5 / 16 =  30.03 Watts eficaces.

ati te salio mas voltage, por que en el simulador esta tomando en cuenta el Vce de los transistores y el voltage que cae en las resistencias de emisor.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> narcisolara_21 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis te adjunto un tutorial muy bueno, se trata de diseñar un amplificador clase A/B de principio a fin.
> 
> Un adelanto...
> 
> *Para saber el +/-Vcc de alimentación para un amplificador de 30Watts a 8Ω, se usa esta formula:
> 
> Vcc= √2*30*8 = +/-22V
> 
> Despues de calcular y simular el amplificador se llega a la conclusión de se que necesita aumentar el +/-Vcc a 35V para poder llegar a los 30Watts.....*
> 
> Eficiencia del amplificador:
> 
> 22V/35V = 0.63 que en porcentaje sería 63%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La eficiencia en las etapas de potencia no se mide en el voltage se mide en la potencia.
> 
> 
> 
> y claro que se necesita un voltage mayor, me salio un +-Vcc de 31V.
> 
> Vrms  =  Vp * .7071  =  21Vrms.
> Peficaz  =  (Vrms^2)/ (2*8)  =  480.5 / 16 =  30.03 Watts eficaces.
> 
> ati te salio mas voltage, por que en el simulador esta tomando en cuenta el Vce de los transistores y el voltage que cae en las resistencias de emisor.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Yo no le he simulado, es lo que explica el tutorial que despues de hacer los cálculos y simular el amplificador se llegó a la conclusión de que necesitaba unos +/-35V. Y despues el amplificador se hizo en la "vida real", y en efecto la tensión necesaria para obtener los 30Watts en el parlante son de +/-35V. y de allí se calcula la eficiencia.

Sí la teoría me dice que necesito +/-22V de alimentación para obtener un Vpico en el parlante de 22V, que en Vrms sería de 15.5V, Y que en Wrms sería de 30Watts sobre una impedancia de 8Ω, pero en la práctica se necesitó una tensión de +/-35V para poder llegar a los 22Vpico en el parlante, entonces se llega a la conclusión de que la eficiencia del amplificador es de 22/35 = 63%....

Y si aplicamos la eficiencia de Potencia PIN(W) = 30W/0.63 = 48Watts

Porque si fuera como tu dices la eficiencia del amplificador sería de +/-22Vcc/22Vp parlante = 100% en clase A/B imposible....


----------



## luisgrillo

La eficiencia del amplificador es de 67%.

lo que quiere decir es que para que tengas 30W en la salida se disiparan 48W en total en todo el amplificador, esa potencia de 18W se disipara en calor en los transistores y los 30W en la bocina.


----------



## luisgrillo

deberiamos abrir un tema nuevo en el cual hablar de este tipo de formulas y ver cuantos foristas estan con cual formula , no creeS?

y claro que se obtienen los 22Vp con la tensión de 22Vcc, bueno un poco menos por perdidas en Vce y alguna resistencia. ponle tu que te de unos 20vP.


----------



## narcisolara_21

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> La eficiencia del amplificador es de 67%.
> 
> lo que quiere decir es que para que tengas 30W en la salida se disiparan 48W en total en todo el amplificador, esa potencia de 18W se disipara en calor en los transistores y los 30W en la bocina.



Correcto!, como ejemplo si quieres, busca en el foro el popular "Amplificador Zener de Ladelec", y saca la cuenta:

Vcc de alimentación= +/-75V
Watts a 4Ω = 400Watts

Vrms en el parlante = √400*4Ω = 40V
Vpico en el parlante = 40V/.707 = 56.6V
Eficiencia 56/75 = 74%
PIN(W)=400/.75 = 540W

EDIT:Tienes razón se acabó la discusión..... Pero si quieres seguimos aquí...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30752.html


----------



## LUKAS1

q tal gente,alguien conoce aguna casa donde se pueda conseguir gabinetes para audiocar(De aluminio),ya sea en su provincia,país o en otra parte,como para conocer precios y ver si la puedo armar a mi potencia en un gabinete de esos..

Yo aqui en Tucuman,la verdad no consegui para nada los gabinetes,solo los gabinetes grandes esos para casa...

si alguien sabe que comente,con algunas medidas y eso..



gracias.-Lucas


----------



## luisgrillo

por que no vas a talleres de reparacion de audio y pides que te vendan amplificador que ya no sirvan?

sirve que rescatas algunos mosfet, capacitores y nucleos de ferrita =).

Eso hago


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... Parece que hay algunos problemas con fórmulas, y otras yerbas...  !

Vamos a tratar de definir con propiedad todas los términos para, de ese modo, (espero!) queden claras las cosas... La gran mayoría de ustedes está en lo correcto (perdonen, son muchas páginas sobre lo mismo, realmente es una tarea ardua adjudicar a cada uno lo que cada uno dijo!)

Voy a tratar de hacerlo bien genérico, para todas las clases de amplificador (A, AB,B y D) , y si es necesario,marcaré las diferencias, si las hay.

1o) Imagínense una forma de onda de tensión senoidal. Tensión Senoidal... cuyo valor medio sea 0, es decir, es una tensión alterna que tiene un valor instantáneo que se hace 0 (cruza por 0) periodicamente, (si es de 50 hertz (Hz) cruza 2 veces por 0 por cada período. Eso significa que cruza 100 veces por segundo por 0, es decir, que la tensión instantánea se hace 0 100 veces por segundo.
 Como todos estaremos de acuerdo, esa forma de onda senoidal es simplemente una tensión que varía en el tiempo, es decir, no es una tensión constante, sino que es una tensión variable en el tiempo.
 Esa forma de onda podría estar descripta como:
  V = Vpk * sin(2*PI*f*t)                       [[1]]
Donde:
 V= Tensión instantanéa
 Vpk=Tensión pico
 I= 3.1416...
 f= frecuencia de la forma de onda senoidal en herz (veces por segundo, ciclos por segundo)
 t=tiempo en segundos

 Bueno,de esa forma de onda, podemos medir 2 cosas en forma directa: Una de ellas es la frecuencia del cruce por 0 (=f), y la otra es la tensión pico (=Vpk)

 Pero, existe otra cosa que se podría medir... Aunque esa cosa ya es un poco mas abstracta, y esa cosa es la tensión RMS (=Vrms). 
 Para poder definir la tensión RMS, previamente tienen que quedar caros varios conceptos:
 >La tensión pico (=Vpk) es la tensión máxima (sin importar el signo) que pueda tomar la tensión instantánea, es decir, es la tensión medida entre 0 volts (la línea central de la señal senoidal, y el pico positivo O el pico negativo. 
 >Tambien podríamos medir la tensión pico a pico (=Vpkpk=Vpp), y en ese caso, como la tensión en el pico negativo es justamente igual a la tensión en el pico positivo, pero negativa, se dará SIEMPRE que Vpp=Vpkpk= 2 * Vpk
 Si nosotros conectamos una resistencia (=R, medida en ohms) a la salida de nuestro generador de tensión alterna, esa resistencia disipará potencia, que, dado que la tensión con la que alimentamos nuestra resistencia varía en el tiempo,bueno, la potencia disipada por la resistencia variará en el tiempo también.
 La potencia disipada por una resistencia es:
  W = I * V                                       [[2]]
 donde:
  W=Potencia instantánea en Watts
  I=Corriente instantánea que pasa por la resistencia en Ampers
  V=Tensión instantánea a los bornes de la resistencia

 Como la resistencia la estamos alimentando con tensión alterna (que es una tensión variable) la potencia instantánea disipada por la resistencia también varía con el tiempo

 Bueno, sigamos... Por la ley de ohm, la corriente que circula por la resistencia será:
  I = V / R                                       [[3]]

 Bueno, entonces, sustituimos la corriente que circula por la resistencia calculada en [[3]] en la fórmula [[2]] y podremos calcular la potencia instantánea disipada por la resistencia como:
  W = (V / R) * V = V²/ R                         [[4]]

 La fórmula [[4]] dala potencia instantánea disipada en la resistencia en función de la tensión instantánea que hay a los bornes de la resistencia.
 Si en vez de la tensión instantánea usamos la tensión pico (=tensión MAXIMA) (que SOLO está presente un instante pequeñisimo a los bornes de la resistencia), entonces podremos calcular la potencia PICO (=Wpk) que es la potencia MAXIMA que se disipa en la resistencia (pero, NOTEN que esa potencia NO se disipa todo el tiempo en la resistencia... La potencia PICO es la potencia máxima que se disipa en la resistencia, pero DURANTE UN INSTANTE MUY PEQUEÑO!)

 Es decir,
  Wpk = Vpk²/R                                    [[5]]

 Y vamos a agregar un concepto extra que nos va a servir... El concepto de ENERGIA ... La energía consumida por la resistencia es simplemente la potencia consumida por el tiempo que se consume... Es decir, 1W durante un segundo es un Joule (J) de energía. Observen que la potencia disipada por nuestra resistencia es variable en el tiempo, por lo que resulta que no es nada sencillo calcular la energía consumida por la resistencia. Quiero evitar entrar en matemática avanzada, porque este problema se resuelve haciendo una integral de todas esas fórmulas... Sería, para aquellos que entiendan:

  E= T * ∫ W .dt =                               [[6]]

Sustituyendo [[4]] en [[1]]:

  W= (Vpk * sin(2*PI*f*t))²/R                    [[7]]

Y sustituyendo [[7]] en [[6]]:

  E= T * ∫ (Vpk * sin(2*PI*f*t))²/R .dt =

Resolviendo la integral:

  E= T * (Vpk * (√2))² / R
  E= T * Vpk² / (2*R)                            [[8]]
 Donde:
  T= Tiempo transcurrido desde que se encendió el generador de tensión alterna que alimenta la resistencia, medida en segundos
  E= Energía consumida en Joules.

 Pero, si dividimos la energía consumida (=E) por el tiempo tardado en consumirse, obtendremos la potencia disipada en la resistencia! (esa es la definición de potencia... Energía dividida el tiempo tardado en consumirse!):

  P = E / T
  P = Vpk² / (2*R)                               [[9]]
 Donde:
  P = Potencia disipada en la resistencia, medida en Watts!

Ahora comparamos [[7]] con [[9]]... [[7]] es la potencia instantánea disipada en la resistencia en función del tiempo, y [[9]] es la potencia MEDIA disipada en la resistencia en función de la tensión PICO que hay en algún momento a los bornes de la resistencia, suponiendo que la resistencia está alimentada con una tensión alterna senoidal.

 Bueno, aquellos que hayan llegado hasta acá, habrán notado que todavía no hemos hablado ni de la tensión RMS, ni de la potencia RMS. Para eso, tendremos que llegar un poco más lejos:

 Siempre,hasta ahora, hemos hablado de tensiones instantáneas y potencias instantáneas... Ahora, supongamos por un instante, que alimentamos nuestra resistencia con tensión contínua. Si la tensión es contínua, quiere decir que no varía con el tiempo, es decir, que no se mueve. 
 En ese caso, la potencia que disiparía nuestra resistencia no variaría con el tiempo, sino que también sería constante. Si llamásemos Vdc=tensión constante a los bornes de la resistencia, luego la potencia que se disiparía en la resistencia con esa tensión constante sería también constante (Wdc=potencia constante disipada por la resistencia cuando está alimentada por una tensión constante Vdc) e igual a  

 Wdc= Vdc²/R  [[10]]

 Ahora, FINALMENTE, podremos definir lo que es tensión RMS y potencia RMS.
 >> Se calcula la tensión RMS como una tensión contínua tal, que aplicada a una resistencia, generase la misma disipación de potencia MEDIA que si se aplicase una tensión alterna cuyo pico fuera Vpk a los bornes de esa misma resistencia.<<

 Es decir, yo aplico una tensión alterna senoidal cuyo pico es Vpk a los bornes de una resistencia R, y esa resistencia disipa una potencia MEDIA P (potencia medida en Watts) que ya hemos calculado con la fórmula [[9]]. Ahora, para poder encontrar la tensión equivalente RMS, tengo que encontrar una tensión contínua que, aplicada a esa misma resistencia, genere la misma disipación de potencia media. A esa tensión , por definición, se le llama tensión RMS (=Vrms).Dicho sea de paso, A esa potencia media disipada se le llama potencia RMS( =Wrms)
 Entonces, igualo [[9]] con [[10]], porque por lo dicho antes, estoy buscando que Wdc=P, y cuando eso se dé, Wdc será Wrms, y Vdc será Vrms:
 Wrms= Vdc²/R = Vpk² / (2*R) 

Despejando Vdc (que será igual a Vrms)
 Vrms² = Vpk² / 2
 Vrms = Vpk / (√2)

FINALMENTE , por despeje simple, deducimos:
 Vrms = Vpk * 0.707
 Wrms = Vrms²/R
 Wrms = Vpk²/(2*R)
 Vpk = Vrms * (√2) = Vrms * 1.41
 Wpk = Wrms * 2

Esa es la explicación de la tensión y potencia RMS!

Saludos!

En  el próximo post, la explicación de la eficiencia de los amplificador


----------



## FBustos

Así es, mucho mejor explicado.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Excelente Ejitagle..

Luis son las mismas que te he dicho:



> FINALMENTE , por despeje simple, deducimos:
> Vrms = Vpk * 0.707  que es igual a = *Vpk / √2*
> Wrms = Vrms²/R
> Wrms = Vpk²/(2*R)
> Vpk = Vrms * (√2) = Vrms * 1.41
> Wpk = Wrms * 2


----------



## luisgrillo

bueno, 
Entonces demandare a Rockford foosgate por decirme que me esta dando una potencia maxima que es la mitad de lo que de verdad me esta dando.

50W a 4 omhs.

con un voltage de fuente SPMS de +-28.8V

y medido en el osciloscopio un Vpk de 28V, y con l tester un Vrms de 19V en los bornes de la bocina. a una frecuencia de 60Hz.


----------



## ejtagle

Ahora, la explicación del tema de las eficiencias... Porque noto que la están utilizando MUY mal...

 La eficiencia de un amplificador de audio es simplemente la POTENCIA entregada POR el amplificador a la CARGA (en este caso, el PARLANTE), DIVIDIDA por la potencia ENTREGADA por la FUENTE al AMPLIFICADOR. Usualmente, a ese cociente se lo multiplica por 100 para obtener la eficiencia expresada en porcentaje (%)

 TODOS, absolutamente TODOS los amplificador consumen algo de potencia internamente para operar, sea de la clase que sea el amplificador (clase A,clase AB o clase D). Es decir, de toda la potencia entregada por una fuente, una parte va a la carga, y otra parte se consume en el amplificador en sí. En el caso de manejar cargas INDUCTIVAS, tal como es el caso de un amplificador de audio que maneja una bobina de un parlante, TAMBIEN se da que el amplificador devuelve una parte de la energía que está "almacenada" en la carga a la fuente.. Aunque eso no es un problema para la definición de eficiencia, SI LO ES a la hora de medir el CONSUMO del amplificador, porque de hecho, la CORRIENTE que entrega la fuente , puede que en un momento salga de la fuente, y puede que en otro momento ENTRE a la fuente (cuando la bobina del parlante devuelve energía)... Pero dejemos esto para después.

 Bueno, tal como alguien dijo, hay eficiencias máxima teóricas ya calculadas para las diferentes clases de amplificador... Para clase A, HASTA 50% (pero usualmente, es del orden del 20%), para clase B, es del orden del 72%, pero más común es que sea del 60%, y para clase D, es del orden del 100% (teórico), pero en la realidad es del orden del 92% (puede ser un poco más o un poco menos, de acuerdo al circuito)

 Entonces, para el ejemplo dado, si la potencia entregada a la carga es de 100W, y la eficiencia del amplificador es del 80%, eso significa que la potencia que la fuente tiene que entregar es un mayor que la que se entrega a la carga. Es decir, la potencia que entrega la fuente es:

 Pf = (Pc * 100) / eff

Donde:

 Pf =Potencia que entrega la fuente en Watts
 Pc =Potencia entregada por el amplificador a la carga en Watts
 eff = Eficiencia del amplificador en %

  Noten que ésto no tiene NADA que ver con la tensión que el amplificador entrega a la salida. He leido por ahí BARBARIDADES en relación a tratar de calcular la máxima tensión de salida de un amplificador usando la eficiencia del amplificador para estimar esa tensión. Eso no es puede hacer de esa forma!

  O sea, la eficiencia no se puede usar para calcular la tensión de salida de un amplificador.


  En relación a la tensión de salida de un amplificador, acá varían enormemente las cosas, y depende de la clase del amplificador y del tipo de salida la máxima tensión de salida que el mismo pueda dar. Si el amplificador está bien diseñado, puedo dar aproximadamente caídas esperables de tensión (es decir, cuánta tensión hay que restar a la tensión de alimentación para obtener la máxima tensión de salida posible):

  Para un amplificador clase A, es muy difícil determinar la caída de tensión, depende de la etapa de salida: Si eltransistor de salida tiene el emisor a -VDD (es decir, a la tensión de alimentación negativa directamente, y la salida al parlante se toma del colector, se puede asumir una caída de tensión máxima de 0.2v -- En cambio, si colector está a +VCC directamente (la tensión positiva de alimentación), y la salida se está tomando del emisor, en ese caso la caída esperable está en el orden de 1v. 
  Si en vez de transistores de usan mosfets para el amplificador clase A, también depende de la etapa de salida: Si el mosfet de salida tiene el source (la fuente) a -VDD (es decir, a la tensión de alimentación negativa directamente, y la salida al parlante se toma del drain (drenador), se puede asumir una caída de tensión máxima de 0.2v -- En cambio, si drenador del mosfet está a +VCC directamente (la tensión positiva de alimentación), y la salida se está tomando del source (de la fuente), en ese caso la caída esperable está en el orden de 4 volts.  
  Para un amplificador clase AB, hay varias configuraciones de transistores de salida... Pueden ser a mosfets o a transistores bipolares... No voy a hablar de las topologías cuasi-complementarias (transistores de salida del mismo tipo), porque usualmente la caída de tensión es asimétrica, pero AL menos, para salidas cuasicomplementarias bipolares a transistores no mosfet, esperaría una caida del al menos 1v.
 Pero, veamos las topologías complementarias para los amplificadores AB: Usualmente la salida se toma de los emisores de los transistores de salida. En ese caso, hay que esperar 1v de caída de tensión como máximo.
 Si la salida es a mosfet, para un amplificador clase AB, hay que esperar 4 volts de caída.

 Para los amplificadores clase D, la caída depende de la carga y del Rdson de los mosfets usados. No depene de la eficiencia, como dijeron por ahí. Es muy sencillo. Hay que usar el Rdson de los mosfets utilizados (el que mayor tenga si no son iguales los mosfets de salida)

Luego se calcula la caída como:

 Vcaida = (Vdd * Rdson)/(Rdson + Rparlante)

Donde Vdd es simplemente la tensión de alimentación del amplificador (o sea, el amplificador está alimentado con +/- Vdd)

Bueno, Espero que haya quedado MAS que claro. La eficiencia NO SE USA para calcular la tensión de salida!

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

luisgrillo: Con 28 volts (=Vpk) sobre 4 ohms, obtendrás 100W. Así de simple. Salvo que los transistores de salida del amplificador no lo soporten...


----------



## ejtagle

Me refiero a 100Wrms


----------



## luisgrillo

Narcisolara_21, ya viste que estabas mal en lo de calculod e la eficiencia y yo te decia lo correcto .


Ahora, Si en verdad en la salida de mi amplificador, tengo esos "100WRms" a 4 ohms, Por que en mi fuente de 15V tengo un consumo de 5Amperes?
y claro que me soporta esa potencia, pues se puede conectar a 2 ohms y me da los 100Wrms.


Los transistores que usa el amplificador son 2 Mosfet complementarios de 150V, 33Amperes. 250W.

Edit: link del amplificador:
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod..._id=6&family_id=20&item_id=91279&locale=en_US


----------



## ejtagle

Los 5 amper posiblemente sean porque el pobre téster no puede medir corriente pulsante... Y menos si cambia de signo (porque a veces la fuente entrega corriente, y a veces la recibe del amplificador) ... Es muy difícil medir eso que estás intentando. Haría falta un tester que midiese corriente media, y no existe... La fuente está entregando más ampers, pero en forma pulsante... Lo único que se me ocurre es medir el consumo de corriente antes de todas las fuentes...


----------



## ejtagle

luisgrillo: Realmente no te puedo decir porqué pasa lo que pasa con ese amplificador rockford. Pero la teoría es clara. Si tienes 28 volts pico, sobre 4 ohms da 100Wrms. Salvo que estés midiendo 28Vpkpk (volts pico a pico), en cuyo caso la potencia va a ser bastante menor,  de 25W... Como esa gente nopone si son RMS, vaya a saber uno cómo la miden. Mucho más no te puedo decir


----------



## luisgrillo

El voltage que estava midiendo era Vp, el Vpp me llegaba a los 56Vpp.

El amperimetro que utilizo es uno parecido a este:
pero es de maximo 20Amperes y de corriente directa.

Y no me consume los pulsos asi, por que las mediciones que hice fueron con un generador con frecuencia y amplitud constante.
 y aparte medi el rizado de la fuente con 0.6V y no veia algun bajon de corriente por supuestos pulsos.

Los Exorto a que destapen sus amplificador y chequen +-Vcc, Vrms presentes en una impedancia, y checar la corriente que suministra la bateria o la fuente de alimentacion para hecar resultados.


----------



## ejtagle

La otra que se me ocurre es que la carga que le estás poniendo al parlante no sea constante... por ejemplo, una plancha. Pero, tal como te dije, con 28Vp , da 100Wrms


----------



## luisgrillo

Peficaz = Pmax/2. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valor_eficaz

Esa formula cuando se utiliza?


----------



## ejtagle

La potencia eficaz es la potencia RMS. Es la "traducción al castellano" de potencia RMS


----------



## seaarg

Construi la primera version de este amplificador y anduvo de maravillas, pero a modo de prueba de concepto se me ocurrio esto:

Que tal seria usar un integrado como el TL494 (Generador de PWM variable a partir de un nivel de voltaje de un pin de entrada) cuya frecuencia es de 300 khz (poco en comparacion a la frecuencia del amplificador)

En sus dos salidas este integrado genera un pulso de ancho variable de acuerdo a la amplitud del voltaje de entrada, se alimenta hasta con 40V y su entrada es en rango: 5V = 0% duty cycle; 0V = 100% duty cycle. El mismo tiene deadtime incorporado para que no conduzcan a la vez ambas salidas.

Poniendo en sus salidas un inversor para que "de vuelta" el duty cycle y en su entrada un preamp con 1 operacional (o solo poniendo el pre-amp pero con la señal invertida) podria mover un par de mosfets y asi obtener un amplificador similar a los diseñados por ejtagle.

Este PWM variable me daria un valor "medio" para el parlante de acuerdo a la señal de entrada.

En mi teoria tengo: 1 TL494, 2 mosfets (quiza con sus drivers pero posiblemente no porque doy fe que el integrado los banca solo) y tal vez 1 operacional en la entrada (dependiendo de que nivel tenga lo que conecte a la misma) y un par de componentes mas para el funcionamiento del integrado.

Yo lo hice para una SMPS y dicho asi a lo bruto: Reemplazamos el transformador de la SMPS con un parlante (muy a lo bruto jaja) teniendo en cuenta alimentarlo con voltaje positivo y negativo y cambiamos un mosfet canal N por un canal P (o quiza si se pueda con 2 canal N)

Repito, es prueba de concepto nomas. Queria consultarles: ¿Que tan loco estoy con esta idea? Obvio no puedo probar el concepto con proteus porque no tiene modelo de TL494. Mi idea es tener un poco de pensamiento alternativo, ya se que el diseñado por ejtagle anda y muy bien.


----------



## ejtagle

Lo del tl494... Complicado... Necesitarías un driver para mosfet, o al menos, un transformador de acoplamiento (tal como en las SMPS), porque el TL494 da sus salidas referidas a masa.. (a la masa del TL494), pero para los mosfets, necesitás referirlas a -VCC y +VCC (si usás mosfets complementarios), o -VCC y una tensión variable con la salida (para mosfets N). De hecho eso es exactamente lo que se logra con es transformador de acoplamiento.
El otro tema es que tendría distorsión, sin la menor duda.,.. el modulador del TL494 no tiene una linealidad muy buena que digamos, (en el orden del 1% o peor)... Para una fuente de alimentación, realmente no tiene demasiada importancia la linealidad, porque está realimentado, pero para audio es más dudoso.
 Esos sí, posiblemente, com amplificador de subwoofer podría andar (porque la distorsión tampoco es importante ahí), pero, para audio full-range, realmente, no va.

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

seaarg, por una pagina muy conocida de videos, hay un circuito que trabja con un pmw pero en lugar de utilizar un parlante para transmitir las ondas sonoras lo hace con un rco voltaico generado por un flyback.

puedes utilizar ese circuito para el audio, claro que sin el flyback


----------



## seaarg

ejtagle: Bueno, como idea de funcionamiento iba jeje pero si, creo que tenes razon en las cuestiones que planteas. Impractico.

Tu diseño genera una diente de sierra como vref para un comparador, y de ahi fabrica un PWM que representa la señal de entrada?

luisgrillo: WOW! hay gente mas loca que yo jaja Me hace acordar a los que tocaban "la cucaracha" con el cabezal de la disquetera

Puntualmente ahora estoy trabajando en una version mas reducida en tamaño que una que hice previamente, de la potencia completa de subwoofer para el auto: SMPS+AMP no UCD. Aun no se como voy a obtener muchos amperes de algo mas chico pero veremos.


----------



## joak33

oigan tengo un curioso problema con mi amplificador, como lo hice en version estereo hay dos amplificadores juntos en la misma placa y las bobinas estan separadas del amplificador por 20 cm y entre si 20 cm  a 90º con ucleo de ferrita, sin embargo si conesto solo una bocina a lado izquierdo suena muy bien, si la conecto al lado derecho suena igual de bien, pero si conecto las 2 aparece un sumbido agudo como shhhhhhhh ya e intentado de todo ya no se que hacer a ver si me pueden hechar una mano, es la version ucd

de antemano gracias y saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

joak33: ¿ No habrás conectado en puente el parlante . no ? Eso no es posible en un amplificador UCD... Se baten las frecuencias de autosocilación de ambos canales generando ruido agudo... Lá única forma es si ambos canales estuviesen sincronizados (lo que no es posible con la configuración autooscilante de los UcD o del otro amplificador que postee, que también es autooscilante ... 
seaarg: No hay generación de diente de sierra... Es simplemente un integrador que integra el error entre la señal de salida y la de entrada, y maneja los mosfets para hacer que el error tienda a 0... Eso genera la autooscilación...

Saludos!


----------



## LUKAS1

si no es diente de sierra,de que onda estamos hablando.?....no comprendi esto ultimo....

seaarg: No hay generación de diente de sierra... Es simplemente un integrador que integra el error entre la señal de salida y la de entrada, y maneja los mosfets para hacer que el error tienda a 0... Eso genera la autooscilación...   (de ejtagle)


----------



## joak33

cada amplificador esta conectado con su propia bocina no hay nada que una uno con el otro, es que se me hace raro que pase eso por que en teoria uno no deveria de afectar al otro, ¿no tendria que poner los amplificador mas separados o halgo asi?

y otra cosa extraña es que fueron apareciendo problemas poco a poco, al principio que lo arme por primera vez funciono muy bien no tuve que ponerle nucleo a las bobinas ni nada, luego empesaron a surgir sonidos raros, no se soluciono cambiando todo el silicio de las placas, siento que son las bobinas por que no desconecto el amplificador de un lado solo desconecto la bocina , ¿ no saven como aislarlas de manera de ponerlas en una caja metalica conectada a tierra o algo asi?

de todos modos ya suena y si tiene calidad pero solo un lado a al vez mmmmmm

saludos


----------



## FBustos

es el mismo problema que me sucede a mi, incluso con la bobina afecta a la radio y al televisor en señal abierta.
ando en busca del algun material aislante, ¿qué material se podrá usar como aislante?
saludos a todos.


----------



## Cacho

Poné un ojo en la fuente, Joak.

Si no hiciste bien los deberes de ese lado del amplificador, vas a tener problemas como los que describís.

¿Podés postear un diagrama de cómo conectaste todo y qué componentes usaste?

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Entonces es imposible conectar los 2 amplificador ucd en modo puente?.

Ahorita tengo uno solo y esta funcionando perfecto, sin problemas de ruido ni distorcion.

Voy a hacer el otro igual y pienso ponerle el desfasador de 180º para conectarlos en puente.

Si es completamente imposible hacer esto entonces no lo hago, pero si hay posibilidad de que funcione bien creanme que voy a tratar de lograrlo. y les cuento como me fue.

Ahorita estoy haciendo otra fuente SPMS por que se me abrieron las pistas de la targeta y se me quemaron los mosfet, ahora lo voy a hacer con protecciones.

Pienso Hacerla de +-33Vcc para tener un voltage pico de 64Vp y un VRms de 45Vrms para tener unos 512Wrms en 4 ohms.


----------



## FBustos

Nose si se puede poner en puente, lo que es yo, se me juntaron los 2 canales a travez del chasis (por medio de los tornillos de los disipadores) y se quemaron los 4 mosfet, y creo que también la circuiteria de excitación de uno de los canales.
En este momento tengo un solo canal funcionando.
Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

tendremos que esperar a ver que dice ejtagle.

Por que despues del filtro de 2do grado se supone que se tiene una onda senoidal y no las salidas cuadradas de conmutacion de los mosfet.


----------



## FBustos

No creo que se pueda, porque siempre va a haber un Vout a la salida independientemente a la bobina, lo que provocaría un cortocircuito, aunque si hay un parlante a la salida ya no sería un corto, en fin que lo explique alguien que sabe.
Por ahí se habló que hay que estabilizar la salida, algo bastante dificil. (unas paginas mas atrás hay una breve explicación).
Saludos.


----------



## joak33

en mi caso es una fuente muy simple con transformador que yo hice, un puente de diodos de 20 A y dos capacitores de 10000 uF a 63 v, sí me han comentado que es mucho mejor colocarle 8 de 2200 uF pero no sabia que podria afectar tanto, especialmente por que no coincide el sonido que hace con la frecuencia de la corriente alterna, si afectara mucho los capacitores?

el diagrama lo psoteo en la tade.

de antemano gracias por sus recomendaciones.

saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Lo de conectar en puente 2 UcDs... no es que no se pueda, pero va a generar ruido ... A la salida de los filtros (inductor + capacitor) de cada amplificador, siempre queda algo de frecuencia de switching sin filtrar.. Es pequeña, y no se oye, y no afecta al parlante, PERO, cuando conectan un parlante en puente entre 2 amplificadores UcD, sobre el parlante, esas frecuencias residuales generan un efecto no deseado ...  Las frecuencias residuales de cada amplificador (son independientes esas frec!) se baten, y generan, tal como en AM, una frecuencia residual resultante que es la suma y la diferencia de las frecuencias de cada módulo... La suma de ambas frecuencias no es problema, porque si cada frec. residual es de alta frecuencia, la suma también lo será. Pero, la diferencia, si, porque esa frecuencia espúrea resultante es de baja frecuencia, y audible, y genera ruido (aunque no de un volumen grande, pero ruido al fin, que se reproduce por el parlante. La única solución sería un diseño especial .... Y eso es DEMASIADO LIO... Simplemente, demasiado complejo para lo que se gana ...

En relación al tema de cómo funcionan, tal como dije, el amplificador integra la diferencia entre la señal de entrada a amplificar y la señal de salida... Se lo pueden imaginar como un controlador de tensión, que sólo tiene 2 posiciones... encendido a VCC y encendido a -VCC. Gracias al filtro de salida y a la velocidad limitada de movimiento del parlante, el controlador lo que hace es medir la "posición" (=tensión) de la membrana del parlante... y subirla o bajarla dándole "golpecitos" de tensión positiva o negativa. Eso pasa tan, pero TAN rápido, que el resultado es la amplificación con suma fidelidad del audio de entrada al amplificador... Como ven, no hay diente de sierra involucrado...


----------



## Cacho

Hola Joak.

Es muy muy muy probable que tu problema venga de cómo hiciste la fuente.
La manera más correcta es esta que te posteo acá (los valores de los condensadores no los tengas en cuenta). Tené cuidado de conectar los dos puentes de la misma manera.

Para probar (y sólo para probar) usá un puente chiquito (barato) y unos condensadores que tengas por ahí. El amplificador que conectes ahí probalo MUY bajito y NO en puente. Y usá la lámpara en serie con el primario para hacer esto.
Si anda bien y desaparecen los ruidos raros, comprá otro puente grande y otro juego de condensadores de muchos microfaradios.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Si lograramos sincronizar las etapas de conmutacion de los amplificador podriamos eliminar el ruido que se genera por el batido de frecuencias?


mientras uno activa el canal P el otro activa el N. 

No importa lo complicado que sea, si se logra sincronizar, el sonido mejorará?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Si lograramos sincronizar las etapas de conmutacion de los amplificador podriamos eliminar el ruido que se genera por el batido de frecuencias?
> 
> mientras uno activa el canal P el otro activa el N.
> 
> No importa lo complicado que sea, si se logra sincronizar, el sonido mejorará?



La sincronización implica un rediseño completo de los amplificador, ya que hay que cambiar del modo auto-oscilación libre que tiene ahora al modo de oscilación controlada, en el cual la frecuencia de oscilación es fija y el PWM se genera mediante señales triangulares y comparadores de nivel. Como verás, no es que uno active el canal P y otro el N...es un diseño completamente diferente y mas complicado.

El diseño de frecuencia fija tiene algunas ventajas, tales como la posibilidad de sincronización y una mejor eliminación de las componentes residuales de alta frecuencia...pero como contra-parte, el diseño es, circuitalmente, mas complicado.

Saludos!


----------



## Rodgers

bueno les comento que leyendo y leyendo estas conferencias aqui tratadas se me ocurre algo............................................
encontre este esquema hace un tiempo pero por descuido no lo habia podido mirar bien....................
en este amplificador no se si lo saque de las paginas anteriores pero parece que solucionara los problemas de conexión en "bridge"
habra que hacerle unos pocos cambios.............pero es entendible la forma de trabajo.............ahhhhhh es un poco mas de circuiteria pero debe trabajar mas estable......................

no se que dira el autor de la version ucd

pero me parece que debe trabajar mas estable pero si sale mas grande...............


seria cambiar el driver de los mosfet por el ir2110
y quitar el 555.................lo otro subir un poco el voltaje si quiera hasta +/-60v
pero si creo que funcione bien...........................


----------



## luisgrillo

Entonces no podre conectar estos 2 ucd's en puente?


----------



## ejtagle

Se puede ,pero va a tener ruido...


----------



## luisgrillo

acavo de simular el ciruito con el ltspice.

es un amplificador completo UCD y la etapa de los driver con los mosfet.

Conecte la salida del integrador lm311 a un inversor y se lo mande a q1 y q2 de el otro lado, y tube las salidas desfasadas 180º. pora funcionar asi?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Ejitagle ese ruido se presentará solo en el UCD, o en cualquier amplificador clase D, pongo un ejemplo del iraudamp de IRF.


----------



## LUKAS1

y la No UcD, se podrá puentear tambien? con ese defasador que dice lusigrillo de 180º ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahhhh, yo pense que se podian poner en puente... ya iba a desempolvar mi Amplificador clase D no UCD...

El metodo de desfasar señales de audio con inversores como que no me convence... A mi parecer se perderá mucha calidad de audio.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

Digo yo... ¿ Porqué esta manía de la alta potencia y alta fideliddad a la vez ? --- Son mutuamente exclusivas , o la una o la otra... Aunque se pudiera hacer un amplificador de 1000KWrns de potencia y de alta fidelidad a la vez, los parlantes distorsionarían, el aire distorsionaría, los oídos distorsionarían... Realmente, no tiene sentido. Convénzance de una vez y para siempre... Para altas potencias (más de 200Wrms), cada vez tiene menos importancia la fidelidad en la reproducción de una señal de audio... O sea, si quieren que un parlante produzca un "golpe brutal" con graves... ¿ Para qué molestarse en hacer un amplificador de audio ?-- Basta con un relé que se active con las frecuencias graves y que conecte los parlantes directamente a la fuente de alimentación, y eso al ritmo de los "pum" de la señal ... Van a ver que se oirá igual que un amplificador, si la potencia es suficientemente grande mayor de 800W, digamos)
 Igual, si lo que pretenden es más de 4000Wrms, tampoco tiene sentido el amplificador. Para tonos graves, lo más sencillo es conectar el parlante directamente a la red de 220v alternos, y obtendrán el mismo "efecto vibratorio"

 Ahora, sobre el tema de los amplificadores en puente clase D autooscilantes (sea UcD o no, e incluso, aunque tenga un generador de diente de sierra). La ÚNICA forma de conectar en puente esos amplificador es que ambos amplificadores compartan el comparador o el integrador... Es decir, tiene que haber un único comparador o integrador que maneje los 2 pares de mosfets. Y ese no es el único problema, sino que además la realimentación tiene que sacarse en modo diferencial de los bornes del parlante. Para eso hay que cambiar la forma de realimentación... Por supuesto, hasta aquí todo es posible... Pero, finalmente, tenemos que analizar para qué intentaríamos hacer todo eso.
 La idea de conectar 2 amplificadores en puente es cuadruplicar la potencia sobre el parlante... Y acá es donde se ve que no tiene sentido la conexión en puente: Cuadruplicar la potencia al conectar en puente 2 amplificador significa que por cada mosfet pasará el doble de corriente, y eso es justamente lo que hace que la conexión en puente no tenga sentido, porque los mosfets no soportarán esa corriente duplicada, y terminarán quemándose... Yaveo alguno de ustedes diciéndome... "pero cambiamos los mosfets por unos de más corriente"... Y yo les cntestaría que "Sí, pero en canal P no vienen mosfets de más corriente" ... Lo que es cierto... Es decir, para que valiera la pena puentear 2 amplificador, hay que hacer una etapa de salida con mosfets de canal-N solamente, y porque sólo es posible conseguir mosfets de canal N de más corriente. Pero, si hacemos una etapa de salida con mosfets de canal-N solamente, entonces , en vez de poner amplificadores en puente, es MUCHO más sencillo aumentar la tensión de alimentación al doble, y de esa forma, con un amplificador no en puente cuadruplicamos la potencia de salida
 Ahí está la explicación de porqué la topología en puente en el clase D no tiene ningún sentido (en realidad, sólo conozco un motivo por el que la topología en puente podría tener sentido, pero es más teórico que práctico... En la realidad, este argumento no se da, aunque teóricamente si: "En la topología con etapa de salida en puente, la frecuencia de switching puede cancelarse a los bornes del parlante, y el efecto de bombeo de cargas (reinyección de la corriente del parlante a la fuente, se simetriza, dejando de ser un problema, o que se puede hacer un amplificador sin fuente partida" ... Ninguno de esos argumentos,en la realidad, hace que convenga hacer un amplificador clase D con etapa de salida en puente, ya que "la frecuencia de switching residual que queda a los bornes del parlante en una etapa de salida convencional, no en puente, no es un problema, el efecto de bombeo de cargas tampoco es un problema, y el uso de fuente partida para audio es mucho más conveniente, porque se evitan los capacitores de acoplamiento de señal, que distorsionan la misma".

 Bueno, saludos y suerte

PD> El IRDAUD amp de IRF tampoco se puede poner en puente sin que se generen esos ruidos por batimiento de frecuencias


----------



## luisgrillo

Jejeje mas claro ni el agua.

Tendre que meter otra topologia para puentearlo.

y utilizare los clase D para los set de medios.

Gracias por todo ejtagle.

voya hacer el circuito con el ir2110. 

  Saben de alguien que halla armado ese amplificador?


----------



## Tacatomon

Hay una gran ventaja en ese circuito: solo usa N-Channel Mosfets.

Eso significa que se puede elevar bastante el voltaje y obtener mayor potencia, o me quivoco.

Prueba el amplificador luisgrillo y luego nos cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## LUKAS1

luisgrillo,es una potencia o es un circuito de puente?con el ir2110 ese que estas por usar...


----------



## luisgrillo

tacatomon:
En cuanto compre el integrado ir2110 lo armare, es mas ire haciendo la PCB.


Lukas1:
Es una potencia que usa 2 mosfet canal N, es como si fuera cuasi-complementario, pero en clase D


----------



## aldemarar

lusgrillo. donde esta el circuito de los dos mosfet canal N clase D?


----------



## luisgrillo

Aqui te va. este es el diseñado por ejtagle.


----------



## FBustos

Luis Grillo, como vas con la pcb del ir2110?
Si quieres podemos intentar hacerla juntos :$ jajaja.
Podriamos hacer una con los filtros incluidos.
Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Por cuestiones de tiempo no habia podido jugar con la electronica pero cuando estuve desocupado me dio por hacerle el pcb a este circuito  pero no hice mucho caso a los anchos prudentes  recomendados  de las pistas(y a los blindajes) pues sabemos que para un amplificador class d el pcb es una parte critica debido a la frecuencia de conmutacion, las interferencias,oscilaciones corrientes,etc.
De todas formas es un primer intento de las ubicaciones de las piezas, si esto les  sirve  de algo, usenlo,si por el contrario encuentran equivocaciones o hay sugerencias en cuanto a posicionamiento distribucion , grosor de las pistas espacio,etc por favor hablen al respecto. De todas formas yo pienso que para estos circuitos es mejor hacer pcb's de doble cara que cuenten con un buen blindaje para evitar todos esos problemas de ruidos extraños, interferencias en el radio o tv. Es bueno mirar como contruyen la circuiteria las grandes empresas dedicadas a fabricar este tipo de aparatos para uno tener idea y no llevarse sorpresas.

ahh y se me olvidaba, tampoco fui generoso con el espacio para el discipador! no conozco el desempeño del amplificador asi que  le deje un espacio pequeño apenas para montar los transistores de salida( un discipador de +/- 1/4" de grosor *10cm y altura la que deseen)


----------



## Rodgers

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te va. este es el diseñado por ejtagle.



hey pienso que con este diseño se podria probar como dijo ejtagle.............con un solo circuito sin usar desfasador..........
se me ocurre o no se si lo vi en uno de los pdfs de la IR................que conectan dos driver para mosfet (ejemplo ir 2110)
igual que en el circuito diseñado por ejtagle se agregaria un driver mas con un par mas de mosfet conectados igualmente pero se invertirian las entradas high in   y   low in  del diver................
la retroalimentacion se tomaria solo de un borne de la salida o igual a como esta en el circuito...............................
pienso que podria funcionar sin generar ruido............porque las señales van a estar sincronizadas.................pero solo se podria hacer por lo menos un amplificador en puente por cada fuente de alimentacion................pero se podria sacar mas potencia............................
en los diseños de los fabricantes de este tipo de amplificador he visto que utilizan fuentes independientes para cada circuito...............este puede ser la solucion mas sencilla............

respecto a lo dicho por ejtagle sobre la idea de hifi y potencia a la vez .....................bueno mi interes es la potencia y eficiencia  pero para bajos fuertes...................solo eso............con que pueda armar una potencia de mas de 500wrms.................si quiera hasta los 1000wrms por canal me estaria satisfecho..........................


----------



## luisgrillo

FELIBAR12:

El PCB que hiciste esta bien como para empezar a tomarlo como referencia. Pero no creo que sea la mejor opcion para usarlo  hay que trabajar un poquito mas en el blindaje de las pistas.
Yo tambien empezare a diseñar el pcb, y asi tendremos mas pcb para usar el que mas nos convenga.


Rodgers:

Con este amplificador no ocupas ponerlo en bridge.

Con una alimentacion de +-75Vcc podrias obtener hasta unos tremendos 700 WATTS RMS.!


Estoy tambien viendo la posibilidad de meter un amplificador clase a/b cuasi-complementario con mosfet irfp250.
pero me gustaria mas meter el clase D.


EDIT: Ups, sorry, se fueron 2 mensages.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Solucionado


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, tengo casi todo para armar el UCD + Forward de 250W, Menos el bendito "Transformador" de la fuente (EE39/15) pero bueno, aparte de eso quiero implementar un buen sistema de protección, he vistos varias protecciones de Phillips y IRF, en sus diseños de amplificador clase D, y me decidí por la protección contra corto circuitos y sobrecarga de Phillips, y la protección de parlante de IRF, despues le explico mas, ahí les dejo unas imagenes para que me den sus opiniones y sugerencias, la unica modificación que se le haría al UCD sería agregarle una resistencia de 0.05Ω entre los mosfet y la alimentación...

NOTA: El diagrama es solo de ejemplo, no lo hagan, hay que hacer algunas modificaciones...


----------



## LUKAS1

muy bueno,veamos que dicen los demas amigos...dejen opiniones,dudas y demas para debatir.




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Chat: "q".
> Foro: "que"


----------



## ejtagle

jeje... Bien, el circuito de protección, podría andar bien... Eso sí, hay que cambiar los valores de algunas resistencias para adaptarlo a la potencia de vuestro amplificador... Algunas de las resistencias van a dar de alta potencia. Y posiblemente, podría simplificarse un poco usando comparadores en vez del LM324...   ¡ No les doy más ayuda... ! ¡ Ahora son libres para experimetar ustedes!    ---
 Feliz experimentación, nos vemos!


----------



## narcisolara_21

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> jeje... Bien, el circuito de protección, podría andar bien... Eso sí, hay que cambiar los valores de algunas resistencias para adaptarlo a la potencia de vuestro amplificador... Algunas de las resistencias van a dar de alta potencia. Y posiblemente, podría simplificarse un poco usando comparadores en vez del LM324...   ¡ No les doy más ayuda... ! ¡ Ahora son libres para experimetar ustedes!    ---
> Feliz experimentación, nos vemos!



Saludos Ejitagle, las resistencias para sensar la corriente se podrían colocar sin afectar el rendimiento y la fidelidad del amplificador?
Ya había pensado usar comparadores, lo que pasa es que tengo varios opamp LM324 y no los quería dejar por fuera, jeje.. y los unicos comparadores que consigo son:
LM311
LM319  <-- High Speed  -- Me gusta este..
LM339
LM393

Cual me recomiendas?


----------



## narcisolara_21

También serviría para versión estereo solo habría que agregar unos pocos componentes, y que piensan de la protección de temperatura, Alta y baja Tensión, también son pocos componentes que piensan?


----------



## luisgrillo

Seria indispensable meter esas protecciones al circuito, ami se me quemaron los mosfet de la ucd y volo mi fuente conmutada =(.

Jjejeje esque le quite los fusibles y puse alambres.. ¡MALA IDEA.!

Lo de temperatura no creo que venga al caso, ya que con undisipador medio grande jamas alcansariamos a hacer que calentaran bastante los mosfet.

Lo de Voltage si tienes una conmutada no creo que halla problemas,  yo lo implementaria con una fuente lineal.


----------



## seaarg

luisgrillo: Yo lo tengo con una conmutada de diseño propio, y SE que si se rompe el optoacoplador de la misma, el voltaje de salida se dispararia sin control a lo que de en maxima el transformador. Tengo alguna proteccion muy "trucha" como decimos aqui para sobrevoltaje que son zeners de unos volts mas que el voltaje de operacion en serie con unas R de pocos ohm a masa.

Pensa en el caso de que una conmutada se "descontrole" porque los componentes que regulan el integrado de PWM salten. Todo dependeria del diseño de dicha fuente. No estaria mal la implementacion de proteccion en el amplificador creo yo.


----------



## ejtagle

Por ahí, realmente me empezado a divertir    ... Es que leo cosas... ! --- Por supuesto, si algo de una fuente conmutada se rompe, la tensión de salida podría irse a las nubes y quemar todo el resto... Pero eso implica una fuente mal diseñada, o que está usando componentes al límite de su capacidad.
 Si el circuito alimentado es mucho más caro que la fuente, usualmente se usa un crowbar, hecho con un tiristor de potencia yna resistencia y un zener (yalgunas cosillas más), que cortocircuita la fuente si la tensión de salida sube por arrba de la tensión máxima que soporta el circuito alimentado. O sea, se destruye la fuente de alimentación para salvar el circuito alimentado (con suerte, algún fusible estratégicamente ubicado evite la destrucción total)
 El tema de las protecciones ... realmente, no sé... Todo el tema de protecciones depende en una gran parte de si lo protegido (los parlantes) son más caros que el amplificador en sí. 
 Hay varias clases de protecciones...Por sobrecarga a la salida (por si la salida se cortocircuita, protege el amplificador), por presencia de tensión contínua a los bornes del parlante (por si se rompe un mosfet, para proteger el parlante). y por sobretemperatura. Esta última posiblemente sea la menos eficiente, porque sólo es posible medir la temperatura externa de los mosfets, pero lo que los quema es la temperatura instantánea interna, y esa no es medible. O sea, la protección por temperatura es para cuando hay una carga moderada.
 El tema de la protección contra sobrecorriente, no interesa tener un comparador rápido, porque justamente, en el funcionamiento normal de un amplificadorcador hay picos de corriente instantánea grandes. Por lo que el sensado de corriente tiene que estar demorado.
 El agregado de resistencias sensoras de corriente, no disminuye la fidelidad, pero si disminuye el rendimiento. Cuando los mosfets que estás usando tienen el mismo RdsON que las resistencias sensoras, el rendimiento caerá a la mitad... Y va a tener un poco menos de potencia.
 Yo no lo haría así, es una pena usar ese método, y hasta poco viable si la corriente circulante es grande. Con 0,05 ohms, la máxima corriente antes del disparo de la protección de sobrecorriente será de 14amper. Son 392wrms sobre 4 ohms, o 192W sobre 8 ohms. Talvez sea aceptable, enfin... Sobre eso, yo soy de la opinión de ponerleprotección contra sobrecorriente a la fuente switching, me parece que es más lógico...
 El LM339 es un cuádruple comparador con salida a colector abierto, lo que permite hacer una compuerta AND cableada... Se puede hacer que cualquiera de los comparadores que ponga su salida a 0, haga que la salida sea 0, simplemente conectando todas las salidas entre sí y poniendo una resistencia a positivo... Eso puede tener su uso!
 Hay algunos errores en el diagrama... uno de ellos es que la tensión de alimentación de los comparadores tiene que ser mayor en 2 voltios al menos que la máxima tensión esperable en las entradas de comparación, y eso no se cumple...
 Bueno, con eso hay más que de sobra.... ¡ A seguir investigando !


----------



## luisgrillo

seaarg dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo: Yo lo tengo con una conmutada de diseño propio, y SE que si se rompe el optoacoplador de la misma, el voltaje de salida se dispararia sin control a lo que de en maxima el transformador. Tengo alguna proteccion muy "trucha" como decimos aqui para sobrevoltaje que son zeners de unos volts mas que el voltaje de operacion en serie con unas R de pocos ohm a masa.
> 
> Pensa en el caso de que una conmutada se "descontrole" porque los componentes que regulan el integrado de PWM salten. Todo dependeria del diseño de dicha fuente. No estaria mal la implementacion de proteccion en el amplificador creo yo.



Jjejeje amigo, pues donde tienes la fuente SPMS? apenas que lo tengas enzima de un vibrador o una planta electrica.

No tiene por que romperse el opto, en ese caso tambien se te podria romper el circuito PMW, o romper el comparador del amplificador (lm311 o tl074).


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos Ejitagle, estaba pensando exactamente eso que dices, "si voy hacer una fuente conmutada que va a estar limitada en corriente, para que hacer protecciones contra corto circuito al amplificador  "
Que piensas de usar realimentación en una fuente con tensiones simetricas?
Lo que sí voy a implementar es la protección al parlante..
Saludos...


----------



## seaarg

Bueno ejtagle, me alegra que te diviertas leyendo mi aficionadez   no te olvides que estoy aqui para aprender.

luisgrillo: En mi caso, la fuente (y amplificador) estan atornilladas sobre el cajon del subwoofer, en el baul del auto asi que es un ambiente bastante hostil en cuanto a vibraciones y golpes.

Lo de "no tiene porque" si, no tiene porque pero existe murphy. Si por alguna sobretension o ALGO se quema el led interno del opto, alla fue todo!

Eso del crowbar que dice ejtagle es algo que me va a interesar investigar, ya que en mi fuente hay fusibles tanto antes del amplificador como en su entrada de bateria asi que estos tendrian que volar primero. (no es que el amplificador sea caro ni mucho menos en realidad).

En fin, cada tanto uno tiene que postear cosas en el foro que al resto le suenen "inocentes"... y es asi el camino del aprendizaje. (a llorar   )


----------



## seaarg

Ah, y me olvide: Me paso en una fuente que el nucleo me generaba induccion en la realimentacion y la fuente al alimentar el amplificador pegaba unos enormes picos de voltaje. Asi que si, todo puede pasar. Por supuesto que este amplificador se los aguanto como un señor sin quemarse nada. (se ve que eran muy cortos).


----------



## luisgrillo

Para eso hay amortiguadores, deberias de conseguirte unos cuantos para reducir las vibraciones bruscas en el circuito, seria mucho mas varato que poner las demas cosas, asi ya no tendrias el problema de que se te rompa cualquier C.I.


----------



## Rick-10

Hola seearg! Decime una cosa, estaba pensando montar la fuente que publicas en tu página, pero deseo hacerla sin el oprtocaplador porque resulta tedioso en el momento de probar el transformadorr. Que debo hacer para eliminar en optoacoplador? Que otros componentes debo quitar y a donde conecto la patilla 3(feedback) del TL494?
Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Amigos, dejo aqui un generador triangular el cual lo podemos utilizar para sincronizar las salidas de los amplificador, podemos poner en lugar de esos opams los famosos lm311 o tl072.

El generador de los pulsos puede ser un circuito como el sg3525, tl494, uc3842.

Este ultimo es el que yo utilizare. todos son circuitos PMW.

Aqui esta la simulacion en el ltspice.


----------



## ejtagle

Epa... No se lo tomen a mal !    ... Yo también fuí un principiante alguna vez... Y, por ahí, cuando leo algunas cosas, me sonrío... Pero yo también he pasado por lo mismo, no soy un marciano!   
 Justamente, como la idea es aprender todos de todos, es por eso que últimamente no estoy posteando diseños completos, sino, sólo ideas... Creo que todos somos así: Todos pasamos por nuestras épocas de "quiero más potencia" ... Y si todavía lograron superar esa época y no se hartaron en el proceso de todo esto del audio, vendrá la época: "quiero que suene super-bien, ya no me importa tanto la potencia" ... Son etapas, y creo firmemente que los humanos somos así, no basta que alguien nos diga las cosas, sino que tenemos que vivirlas en carne propia para aprender   
 Ahora, lo bueno de ésto es que gracias a la magia de los foros, es posible averiguar cosas y formas nuevas para intentar en sus (nuestros!) propios diseños. Yo ya he intentado muchas cosas, y por eso, por ahí, en algunas cosas les puedo asesorar y decir ... "ésto no va... ésto si va... ésto puede ser o no"... Eso sí, siempre trato de dar las razones ... No me interesa imponer ninguna idea. La idea es que justamente, todos aprendamos un poco de cada uno!
 He pensado un tiempo... Como ustedes sabrán, yo me oponía a hacer un amplificador de alta potencia, más bien, me interesa la alta fidelidad... y por eso, es que medio he rehuido postear algo ya hecho de alta potencia... Pero, lo he pensado, y he decidido ... "Si lo quieren... ¿ Porqué no ? ... Es perfectamente posible de hacer"   
 Osea, cuenten conmigo para diseñar el super amplificador de alta potencia!   

 Eso sí, voy a poner una única condición, y es que sea un diseño compartido. Yo no voy a postear un diseño hecho por mí, sino que les pùedo ayudar a que ustedes hagan su propio diseño. Tienen que saber una cosa ... Hablar de 1000Wrms en electrónica ya no es joda, un error acá se paga quemando todo... No solamente puede haber fallas de componentes, sino fallas de diseño de placa, porque las corrientes involucradas son TAN grandes, que una pista mal dimensionada puede conducir al desastre, al igual que una pista pasada por un lugar inadecuado, componentes no adecuados, etc,etc... O sea, guarda, porque que sea posible no quiere decir que sea sencillo de diseñar... Capaz que sea fácil de reproducir, pero no de diseñar (y justamente, por ESE motivo es que no posteo diseños completos, porque sino le quita el gusto a todo ésto, además de que un diseño que funcione adecuadamente para esas potencias tiene un valor económico enorme)


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, entonces seguimos... Comparto con varias personas del foro que para esa potencia son imprescindibles varias cosas que aseguren que el amplificador no sólo funcione, sino que su operación sea segura para ustedes, y para donde lo instalen! - No sería muy lindo que digamos que lo instalen, por ejemplo, en el coche, y luego, debido a un cortocircuito, tengan un incendio... Esas son la clase de cosas que hay que evitar a toda costa. Y para 1000Wrms, puede pasar!

 Enfin, hay 2 cosas muy importantes de las que hablar... De la fuente de alimentación (1000Wrms no es joda, son 2000Wpico que la fuente tiene que poder soportar sin colapsar). Además, el concepto de bueno, bonito y barato lleva a la idea de evitar configuraciones puente para el amplificador, porque el amplificador se vuelve mucho más complejo, y no tiene sentido. Es preferible aumentar la tensión de alimentación.

 Además, si no es puente la topologia de salida, necesitaremos tensiones simétricas de salida, para evitar el capacitor de acoplamiento al parlante... Y eso nos lleva de nuevo a la pregunta de la fuente de alimentación. 

 Para esta potencia, queremos que si algo se destruyem se lleve con él la menor cantidad de cosas posibles. Por eso, lo recomendable es tener protecciones de todos los colores en todos lados: Protección en la fuente por sobretemperatura, por sobrecorriente en cualquiera de las 2 tensiones de salida (positiva y negativa) y realimentación de tensión de ambas ramas, para evitar que la tensión en alguna de las ramas caiga por debajo de lo mínimo necesario para entregar la potencia requerida a la salida. Es decir, sí o sí tenemos que controlar ambas tensiones... He visto en el foro muchas fuentes SMPS que sólo realimentan la tensión de la rama positiva, dejando la tensión de la rama negativa sin realimentar, y para un amplificador de subwoofer, eso es totalmente inadmisible, porque durante el semicilo negativo de la señal de audio , el amplificador se está alimentando de la rama negativa de la fuente exclusivamente, y al no haber realimentación en esa rama, la tensión baja... baja... Es decir, no se puede llegar a la potencia pico del amplificador, porque al no haber realimentación, la fuente no mantiene la tensión (porque como está sensando la rama que "no se usa", o sea la rama positiva, según la realimentación, todo está bien, y la tensión no se mueve (más vale, porque no tiene consumo sobre la rama positiva!)
 Además de la realimentación de ambas ramas, protección por sobrecorriente ... no queremos que si se produce un cortocircuito vuele la fuente...   

 En relación al amplificador... No hay mucho que contar sobre éste... el IR2110 , aunque no muy barato ( 3us$) soluciona todo el problema del driver, y permite usar mosfets de canal N solamente. Con los mosfets de canalN podrémos alcanzar los 1000Wrms sin problemas... Por supuesto, habrá que elegir los mosfets adecuados... Realmente, acá eso de "tengo el mosfet XXX, puede usarse?" ... Porque normalmente la respuesta va a ser NO... No puede manejar esa potencia... 

 Sobre el tema del amplificador, lo más sencillo es la topología UcD o talvez la con el integrador... En ambos casos, habrá que hacer también protecciones por sobretemperatura, sobrecorriente, y tensión de contínua en los bornes del parlante, para evitar desastres diversos, tales como humo , incendios, quemazón de mosfets , etc,etc,etc.

 Enfin, hay mucho para ver... y se puede conseguir muy mucho de inet... ¡ Adelante, a la búsqueda !   

Saludos, y nos vemos!


----------



## luisgrillo

Muchas gracias Ejtagle, ahora con tu ayuda esto nos resultara mucho mas facil a todos.

Bueno, creo yo que todos queremos hacer el amplificador clase D.

Que te parece mi idea del generador triangular? unos post arribita esta la simulacion con el ltspice. Claro que se le pueden hacer mejoras.

Yo quise poner el el circuito PMW como generador de onda cuadrada por su precision, estabilidad y frecuencia de trabajo (garantizada a 250Khz, maximo 500Khz)
El integrador para hacer la onda cuadrada a triangular supongo que podria ser cualquier Opam de alta frecuencia no?.

Teniendo este generador seriamos capaces de poder sincronizar 2 etapas para poder tener 2 salidas normales, (con 2 etapas) o una en modo puente.


Como la ven?


----------



## ejtagle

Sí, sin embargo, no asumas que el chip PWM es tan estable como parece... Es decir, es normal, y tan estable como los componentes que coloques en el generador de reloj del chip PWM. Tan estable como ese circuito sería usar un opamp común para generar la onda cuadrada, y luego un opamp como integrador para generar onda triangular. Para un subwoofer, 100khz sería más que suficiente como frecuencia de switching (pero NO para full range, para eso hace falta al menos 250khz) . Noten que mientras más rápido vaya (frecuencia de switching más alta), más problemas va a haber con el driver de los mosfets, porque la disipación en ese driver es proporcional directamente a la frecuencia de conmutación, y cuadrado de la tensión de alimentación. Como la tensión de alimentación va a ser alta, entonces es recomendable que la frecuencia de conmutación (=switching) sea lo más baja posible para evitar problemas por exceso de disipación en el driver de los mosfet.
Como alguna vez dijimos, no estamos buscando alta fidelidad, sino algo normal (1o 2% de distorsión es razonable) porque la alta potencia hace muy dificil obtenr menos distorsión, y además, para que el amplificador sea estable, no lo podremos realimentar demasiado (es uno de los problemas de los sistemas clase-D con generador de onda triangular), y como no va a estar demasiado realimentado, no se cancelará demasiado la distorsión, ni tampoco se cancelará demasiado el ripple de la fuente de alimentación.
De todo eso saldrá una potencia similar a las conseguibles para auto clase-D, de fidelidad mediocre, pero alta potencia... enfin...


----------



## ejtagle

En la hoja de datos del MC3405 (creo que ya no se produce más, era un integrado que contenía 2 comparadores iguales al LM393, y 2 opamps similares al LM358). Hay un diagrama de un modulador por ancho de pulso que se podría usar ...


----------



## seaarg

Rick-10: Te adjunto una nota de aplicacion del TL494 donde podras ver como hacer la realimentacion sin opto. Podes basarte en el diseño de mi fuente con estos cambios (basicamente es entrar por el amplificador de error del int en vez de el pin de "corte")

Ojo, originalmente la hice asi a la fuente pero es inusable en el amplificador, particularmente en este.


----------



## seaarg

ejtagle, acabo de conocer en tus textos algo nuevo y muy interesante sobre la alimentacion de un subwoofer.

Para todos: Resulta que en mi fuente la realimentacion va por un opto, y el led del mismo esta tomado del -42 y +42 o sea, sin utilizar el punto medio GND.

Esta bien asumir que en el semiciclo negativo no va a caer la fuente, precisamente porque la realimentacion esta tomada del "total" de salida y no solo de la rama positiva?

Otra: Si alguien sabe de transformadores de SMPS, en muchas pruebas que hice con distintos calibres, bobinados, vueltas, etc. nunca le pude sacar mas de 5A por rama a la fuente (constantes, con una R de carga). Alguna idea de causas posibles de esto alguien?

Pregunto esto en este topic porque si se pudiera aumentar los amps que entrega la fuente, ya podria ir usando el diseño para un nuevo amplificador "mas potente"


----------



## luisgrillo

seaarg:
yo a mi fuente si le pude sacar hasta 7 amperes por rama (pero no las 2 al mismo tiempo) con focos como resistencias, focos de los usados en los barcos de 36Vcc.

Y la realimentacion la hice tomando de -Vcc a +Vcc. sn tomar el Gnd.


Egtagle, si no tomamos la realimentacion en el amplificador la distorsion seria tan alta como para molestar?

Yo creo que con menos del 10% a maxima potencia (unos 800Wrms) estaria muy bien.


----------



## ejtagle

El tema de hacer un amplificador sin realimentación... Bueno, aún una distorsión de un 5% no es "terrible"... Sí, no va a clasificar como alta fidelidad... más bien, sonará como una cinta de cassete o una radio AM, pero para subwoofer va bien. El principal problema es que sin realmentación, más vale que la fuente de alimentación sea super estable, porque todo ruido que tenga la tensión de alimentación, pasa directo al parlante.
El tema de tomar la realimentación entre +vcc y -vcc mejora muchísimo las cosas, porque como el amplificador consume alternativamente de una O de la otra rama, justamente, la tensión de una rama es estable (porque no hay consumo en esa rama) y cae la tensión en la otra rama... Y como resultado, la realimentación corrige la caida de ambas ramas... PERO, en el caso de los clase D, hay un caso en el que esto pudiera no funcionar... Tienen que recordar que los parlantes pueden reinyectar corriente a la fuente, y por eso, subir la tensión de una de las ramas por arriba de la de regulación... Si es sucediera (y VA a pasar), el amplificador inyecta corriente a una rama, sube la tensión de esa rama por arriba de la de regulación, y en consecuencia, la realimentación (cuando hay consumo sobre la otra rama), no corrige totalmente la caída de tensión en la otra rama. La única solución posible es poner a la salida de la fuente, entre masa y la salida positiva, un zener de 1 o 2 volts de tensión superior a la de regulación de la fuente, y entre la masa y la salida negativa, otro zener similar. Esos zener "queman" el exceso de tensión y evitan que por la subida de una de las ramas por la reinyección de corriente, la otra deje de regular... Es, hasta ahora, el único método razonable que he encontrado. Los zeners no necesitan ser de alta potencia, porque en funcionamiento normal no van a conducir.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Oh! justamente en mi fuente hice eso de los zeners que decis ejtagle pero sin tener ni idea de esa realimentacion del amplificador a la fuente. Los habia puesto como proteccion para picos. Me salio una buena de casualidad jeje.


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo quiero hacer el diseño del amplificador class D en puente, asi necesitaria menos voltage en la fuente para sacarle mas potencia. 

Sera muy dificil hacer la realimentacion en modo puente?
tengo que tomar y sensar los 2 bornes del subwoofer?


----------



## ejtagle

La idea es esa... Tomar la realimentación en forma diferencial de ambos bornes. Pero eso tiene sus complicaciones... Demasiado lio para mi gusto ... (por cierto, NO es imposible, sólo más complejo)


----------



## luisgrillo

no entiendo, a que te refieres con forma diferencial?

en las simulaciones cuando pones las 2 etapas para puente, en cada borne de la bocina esta presente el mismo voltage que esta suministrando cada etapa amplificadora.

Que es lo que hace dificil el realimentado?

Cuando pones los amplificador AB en puente, las realimentaciones de las etapas no cambian, se siguen tomando de donde mismo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Que opinan de esto? http://users.rsise.anu.edu.au/~felix/iar/Projects/Thunderball/index.html


----------



## luisgrillo

WoWW,!

Estara funcionando el amplificador?

Si esta haciendolo subiendo el voltage a 60Vcc nos sube a 450W.

Masomenos es la potencia que yo estaba buscando para mi subwoofer.

Ahorita lo voy a simular haber que tal.


----------



## FELIBAR12

y esto otro


----------



## Tacatomon

El amplificador que posteastes FELIBAR12 esta muy completo, se agradecería mas información, la pagina oficial, potencia de salida a 4 y 2Ohms, etc.

Muy buen aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

estos amplificador los encontre en diyaudio,en el apartado class d(o tambien en archive).En este momento no me acuerdo en cual hilo vi el amplificador en cuestion,creo que fue en un hilo de fuentes conmutadas en el cual describian un fuente de magnitudes proporcionales al circuito y por casualidad aparecieron estos archivos
creo que fue aca http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/forumdisplay/f-67-p-1.html


----------



## Rodgers

saludos a todos.................

bueno antes de empesar a diseñar el amplificador que tengo pensado........tengo una pregunta para el señor ejtagle.......
hasta ahora todos los planos de amplificador que he visto generan señal de salida pwm o spwm.........pero mi pregunta es ¿esa señal de modulacion es para continua cierto.............osea oscila entre los valores de +/-vcc ?
me gustaria diseñar un amplificador que genere la salida con una señal que trabaje entre +vcc y gnd cundo necesite señales superiores a 0v en el borne del parlante.......y entre -vcc y tierra cuando necesite señales senosoidales negativas en el borne del parlante...........osea todo lo que he dicho anteriormente se le llama pwm alterno o en el caso spwm alterno..............
para mirar mas de forma grafica aqui les adjunto una ymagen que ilustra la idea de todo....................

"aah una cosita je je je" solo miren las formas de ondas no le presten atensión a los desfaces de las señales ya que esta imagen la saque de un sistema de comtrol de motores trifasicos....................


----------



## ejtagle

Para rodgers... Es posible hacer un ampificador así, pero no sé si vale la pena... Fijémonos... El diagrama paraobtener la modulación spwm es más complejo... Además, no es que hay un transistor para poner a positivo, y uno para poner a masa solamente... Eso sería posible sólo si la carga fuera resistiva pura, pero el parlante es una carga inductiva, y es necesario proveer un camino de retorno de la corriente cuando se corta el transistor positivo. A ver si me puedo explicar mejor... Pongamos que el transistor que pone a positivo el parlante se activa... empieza a circular corriente de positvo, a través del parlante, hasta masa. Ahora el transistor de positivo se corta. Como el parlante es un inductor, la corriente no se puede hacer 0 de golpe, sino que sigue circulando... Como el transistor de positivo está cortado, y el de negativo también, la tensión a los bornes del parlante se invierte instantáneamente, llevando a la ruptura al transistor positivo, destruyéndolo. Para evitarlo, colocaríamos diodos en paralelo con los transistores positivo y negativo para que conduzcan la corriente. En ese caso no se quema ninguno de los transisitores.
 Pero todo eso tiene un pero, y es que en el momento que alguno de esos diodos de protección conduce, realmente el amplificador no tiene control del cono del parlante. De hecho, un amplificador de esta clase (spwm) no debería tener realimentación tampoco, porque entonces, el método spwm no es adecuado (o se transformadorrma en pwm común. A lo que yo voy es que este método puede ser muy conveniente para hacer un amplificador de alta potencia, pero de a la vez tendrá alta distorsión (5% sería esperable, talvez no se oiga)... De hecho, es posible de hacer. 
 Sinceramente, la principal desventaja que le veo es que como no se tiene completo control del cono, el factor4 de amortiguamiento (damplificadorng) no va aser muy alto que digamos, y eso justamente resta control de los subwoofers... Enfin, gustos son gustos. Obtendrán un amplificador de baja fideliidad, pero alta potencia


----------



## ejtagle

Todo el tema ese de la corriente de retorno se aplica también para el caso del transistor negativo, lo que pasa es que puse como ejemplo el transistor positivo


----------



## luisgrillo

jajajaja diantres,  esto va a ser mucho mas complejo de lo que pensamos.

Bueno creo que nos tenemos que empezar a poner a leer bien acerca de esto para resolver, o tratar por lo menos, las dudas e incertidumbres que tenemos que superar para realizar este amplificador con alta potencia y baja distorsion. Empecemos por algo:

Queremos:
Alta potencia (>450Wrms)
media Baja distorsion (<5%)
Realimentacion (para tener una señal mas pura y factor de amortiguamiento alto)
En modo puente (seria mejor usarlo en puente por que solo utilizariamos fuente simple por lo de la fuente SMPS).

Empezare disiendo que seria buena idea utilizar 2 ir2110 para controlar la salida de los mosfet.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos compañeros, para una potencia mayor de 500W, no sería mas facil usar la versión IR2110?, lo digo porque para usar 2 amplificador en puente vamos a necesitar el doble de corriente, y si nos ponemos a ver también sería mas facil realimentar la tensión simetrica de nuestra fuente en el caso de una SMPS, que realimentar 2 amplificador en puente, es mas yo creo que usando las 2 versiones UCD y TL081, y usando el par IRF640/9640 con +/-70V se podrían sacar 500W a 4Ω.. claro habría que usar un disipador ma grande pero creo que vale la pena no?

Amigos cuanto cuesta el IR2110 en su pais? aquí me cuesta Bs.F 123. unos $57 de los gringuetes, demasiado costoso verdad?


----------



## ejtagle

narcisolara_21: Si, es un asalto a mano armada... Podés encargarlos a dgikey... por ejemplo, el IR2110 o , aún mejor, pero para bastante menos tensión de alimentación (+/-100v max) el IR2010 (es más rápido): http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=IR2010PBF-ND  . Ese integrado no vale más de 5us$ comprado de a 1. Apenas comprás mas cantidad, el precio baja un montón. Ponele que te estafen donde lo estés comprando, mas de 10us$ no te lo pueden cobrar... Sino0, te conviene comprar directamente en Digikey con tarjeta de crédito y que te lo envíen a tu casa (eso sí, cuidado con el costo del envío... escribií un mail a digikey para saber el valor total antes de pedirlo!

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

luisgrillo: El diagrama que posteas sería perfectamente viable...


----------



## luisgrillo

Narcisolara

Yo veo el problema en el lado de la fuente SMPS con los voltajes que vamos a necesitar, si le quieres sacar 500W  necesitas 64Vp en la bocina.

y usando la fuente simetrica tendrias que hacer 2 ramas simetricas para este proyecto, pero si utilizamos el amplificador en modo puente solo necesitariamos una sola rama.

seria mucho mas simple hacer la fuente con una sola rama y no tendriamos tantos problemas para su regulacion y ripple.

Podemos diseñar un amplificador que no sean 2 en puente sino uno solo controlando un puente de mosfet. como el circuito que postie arribita.

Y aqui en mexico el ir2110 me salen a 18 pesos mexicanos, unos 1.5 dolares gringos


----------



## narcisolara_21

, Dios mio casi me asaltan, jeje..
Bueno, lamentablemente no podré hacer la versión con el IR2110..Volveré con mi proyecto con la versión UCD y mi fuente forward, ya conseguí los nucleos para el transformador  ...

Por cierto Luis esta es algo parecido a lo que quieres:






Y que piensan en vez de usar el IR2110 usar un transformador:


----------



## luisgrillo

narcisolara, el circuito casi es igual, lo diferente es que el que tu pusiste es alimentado con una funte simetrica y creo yo que es lo que se tiene que evitar para tener menos complicaciones con el lado de la fuente.

Lo del transformador creo que seria un poco mas batalloso para embobinarlo, pero pues creo yo que esta bien, asi aislariamos los driver por si algo se quema.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Aquí hablan algo del clase D, es el Sr Sergio Sánchez Moreno de ColdAmp, en la pagina de  Elliott Sound:
http://sound.whsites.net/articles/pwm.htm


----------



## luisgrillo

Hay 2 posibilidades de obtener mayor potencia, una es hacer el amplificador con una sola etapa y subir el voltage a mas de +-60Vc.

La otra es modo puente con una sola fuente de mas de +60Vcc.

la de fuente simetrica no tiene pierde, solo se eleva el voltage, se cambian los transistores driver, la resistencia de realimentacion y cositas asi simples. Es un proyecto que se puede hacer facilmente.

Pero ami me gusta mas al modo puente, por la fuente con una sola rama de alimentacion, usar solo mosfet canal N.

Como la ven?


----------



## ejtagle

Con el transformador de pulsos es difícil obtener tiempos de subida mejores que 100nS.  Puede ser adecuado para audio, pero mejor sería obtener en el orden de 20nS (el tiempo de conmutación de los mosfets) ... Se puede también hacer un driver discreto, pero tiene algunos otros problemas (algunos componentes son difíciles de conseguir)
Tanto la versión en puente como la versión en no puente se pueden hacer con mosfets canal N solamente... No es un argumento muy válido que incline la balanza a favor de uno u otro
El tema fuente partida versus fuente no partida, tampoco es realmente un problema... Con el mismo transformador que se usa para la fuente no partida se puede obtener una fuente partida. No cambia ni la cantidad de bobinados, ni el grosor del alambre... Sólo cambia el rectificador secundario.... Realmente es muy debatible , si están construyendo todo, cuál de estas topologias usar...

Salu2!


----------



## Rodgers

compadres...............
estube mirando sobre lo de spwm y si es mas complicado..............creo que su aplicacion es mas beneficiosa para control de frecuencia de motores que fue donde lo encontre implementado.................
la decision ya esta tomada.................
me inclino mas por rediseñar la version ucd..............pero tratare de de acoplar el ir2110 con el lm311 u otro comparador.........................
la verdad no me gusta la etapa transistorizada del esquema ucd con el ir2110

el transistor que pienso usar es el "irfp250"  que es muy comun y soporta hasta 33A  y 200V  rds on 0.055ohm ...........muy pequeña.....................no se que me dira ejtagle.............si estos señores sirven..................
por lo que solo aguantan 200V no se podra subie el voltaje a mas de 100V
es por eso que mejor seria la opcion de bridge...................
mas o menos como los planos que estan anteriormente con dos drivers a los cuales uno de ellos lleva la señal de entrada negada con respecro al otro.............................

voy aprovechar las vacaciones.............por que la universidad no me ha dejado probar de a mucho..................
espero tener buenos resultados....................
entonces estare posteando algo para ver que opinan................


una pregunta señor ejtagle..............sera que funciona bien solo retroalimentando una sola rama del puente h.........................y como ambas estan sincronizadas...........creoooo?


----------



## luisgrillo

yo tambien me inclino por la version bridge.

Si quieren podemos abrir un nuevo tema para el diseño de esa etapa, y seguimos tambien en esta para el rediseño mas potente de la etapa con el lm311 y/o tl074


----------



## luisgrillo

Aqui les dejo una simulacion con un generador triangular y un comparador para generar el PMW. la simulacion esta en ltspice


----------



## ejtagle

Mejor realimentar ambas salidas ... Porque sino no estás teniendo en cuenta la distorsión generada por una de las partes del bridge... por ejemplo... (atacheado) ...

Pero sólo tómenlo como ejemplo! -- Hay varios problemas con ese circuito, por el tema de la señal de entrada diferencial... Pero es un concepto "interesante" y una prueba de "concepto"   

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

PD: Sí, el comparador con transisitores se puede sustituir por un lm311 ... Pero no sé si se van a ahorrar componentes... Talvez si, talvez no... Lo dejamos para mañana..!


----------



## luisgrillo

Ejtagle:

Cuando usas realimentacion, Que es lo que estas haciendo?

Se que se busca hacer que la señal de salida sea una copia con mayor amplitud de la señal de entrada.

Pero Que es lo que hace la linea de realimentacion? que parametros toma en cuenta? amplitud de la onda? o que es?


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola que tal a todos, 

Ya descubri por que las formulas para la potencia no son las correctas que estamos utilizando.

Primero que nada, Recuerden que la bocina tiene un alambre de longitud tal, que enrollada nos puede dar 1, 2 o 4ohms. (bocinas para audiocar).

Yo estoy utilizando la de 4 ohms.

Bueno, la longitud de ese alambre es la que nos da 4 ohms.

El simbolo de una bobina es un alambre con giros y su circuito equivalente es una resistencia en serie con el simbolo de la bobina.

Que quiere decir esto?........... Que la resistencia ohmica del conductor se suma a la impedancia de la bobina y como todos sabemos, entre mas frecuencia, mas sube la resistencia de impedancia en la bobina.

Esto quere decir que la formula de P = V^2/R no es valida en este diseño por que estamos utilizando una frecuencia variable, con amplitud variable y la resistencia de carga variable.

Si cambia la frecuencia, cambia la resistencia de la bocina. 

He estdo haciendo pruebas con un amplificador, un generador de audio y un subwoofer de 4 ohms y resulta que midiendo de 10 en 10 Hz, desde 20 hasta 150Hz tenia una variacion de la resistencia de impedancia dsde los .08 ohms, hasta 24.9 ohms. con los valores alternados, ose no era proporcional (debido a la caja resoante donde esta el subwoofer).

Las pruebas consistian en generar señales de 10 en 10 hz con una misma amplitud. lo hize con 20VcaRms (medidos con el tester).

Y el valor medio de ohms que medio, sumando todos los valores fue de 8 OHMS.!

Como ven, no se puede utilizar esa formula por que la resistencia cambia con respecto a la frecuencia.

El amplificador te daria los 200WRMS si tubiera una resistencia "puramente resistiva". 

Entonces, para calcular la potencia yo estoy utilizando P= V^2/(R*2)

esa formula se acomoda perfectamente a muchos amplificador (incluido el mio de rockford) para sus salidas.

Me di cuenta de este efecto por que conecte un transformador de 24Vca @ 5Amp al subwoofer, Cuando medi la corriente me di cuenta que circulaban solo 3 amperes......¿?

I = V / R...... 24Vcarms / 4......... = 6 Amperes.... ....?¿?¿........se supone que deben circular los 6 amperes.... jajaja no es asi, serian los 6 amperes con una carga con una resistencia "puramente resistiva".


----------



## FBustos

yo trate de explicarlo aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/197186/
y a mi me circulan 5.8A con una tension de +-63V en el no ucd..


----------



## luisgrillo

A que frecuencia hisiste la medicion?.... que cambiaste ene el amplificador para que te soportara +-63V?


----------



## FBustos

Solo cambie los mosfet... 50hz y 70hz en ese rango con un test cd que baje (contiene desde 10hz hasta 300hz).. incluso me daba para seguir dandole volume, pero el parlante ya no soportaba bien, y la casa tampoco, se cayeron los platos y todo eso jaja .. fue probado con una caja de que tienes unos parlantitos de 21'' y en una caja de 12'' con un sub para auto, la caja se llegaba a mover.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm.

El amplificador No UCD tiene para meterle mucha caña. Ya no recuerdo por que no se le podian poner el par IRFP250/IRFP9250.
Con los transisoresde arriba y una fuente de +-80VCD se pueden obtener algunas cosas interesantes.

Dj Pipe, que mosfets usastes?.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

El no ucd y el ucd te dan la misma potencia, los mismos cambios que se le pueden hacer en la etapa del driver de el no ucd se le pueden hacer al ucd.

Es mas facil hechar a andar el no ucd a la primera, y no se nota audiblemente los cambios de una etapa o de la otra.


----------



## nietzche

yo se que esta pregunta sale del tema pero mi duda es la siguiente:

pienso armar el segundo circuito pero no se como conectarlo, antes de la entrada que lleva? un preamplificador o debo poner un mezclador?, o va directamente al sistema de audio, y si se necesita un preamplificador me pueden recomendar uno?, gracias


----------



## FBustos

Los mosfet q usé fueron p21nm60n e irf9640 y tambien probe con irf6218 y p21nm60n.. no se si están bien pero me funcionan muy bien, eso si el p21nm60n se calienta un poquitin mas (están los 2 canales montados en un disipador de pentium 4 con el ventilador). El proximo Sábado probare el amplificador fucionando toda la noche,ya que solo lo he probado por un tiempo de mas o menos 1 hora a maximo volume. 
Lo pienso usar con 2 sub bajos de 21'' 8ohm cada uno para no cargalo mucho.
En fin el proximo domingo les contaré si se quema o no jeje.


----------



## luisgrillo

Cambia el p21nm60 por el irf640,  te va a disipar un poco menos de la mitad de lo que te esta disipando ese que tienes puesto, no ocupas meter un mosfet asi de grande como el que pusiste.

el Rdson de el p21nm60 es de .21 ohms, y el de el irf640 es de .1 ohms. como ves se disipa la mitad de la potencia en el segundo.


----------



## FBustos

Si, eso ya lo se 
Solo es que no tengo tiempo para ir a comprar los mosfet adecuados. Que opinan del irf6218?


----------



## Tacatomon

Entonces, cuales son realmente los pros y contras de usar el par IRFP240/9240. A simple vista es:

El canal P maneja menos corriente que el N.

La diferencia de RDSon del canal N con respecto al P es de 3.2mOhm (0.18 Vs 0.5).

Realmente esto seria muy contraproducente para la etapa no UCD?.
Con estos MosFets podriamos elevar la fuente a +-90VCD. Algo bueno saldría no?.

Otra que se me pasa son las capacitancias de gate de cada uno. Son mas altas que los MosFets originales... Pienso que hay que modificar un poco la etapa de Drivers para hacer frente a los picos de corriente de la gate.

Si algo se logra con el simple metodo de cambiar los MosFets originales por estos. Yo me apunto a las primeras pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo recomiendo usar en lugar de el irfp450/irf9240, por que tienen el Rdson de .4 y .5 ohms, lo que daria una disipacion mas o menos igual en cada mosfet.

pero paa utilizar en el circuito con los irf2110 yo utilizaria el irfp250.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Que les parece este amplificador? http://www.diyhifi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=941  aca http://www.diyhifi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1203
aca http://2ner.angelcities.com/ClassD.html   aca  http://home20.inet.tele.dk/audio/HIP4080_SODA_Class-D/hip4080_soda.htm
hay que registrarse en algunos foros para ver fotos y otras cosas mas.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ups, no se porque ya no me llegan notificaciones al correo.

Lo de lo mosfet no se porque sera asi, yo he visto en amplificador que usan el IRFP240 y el IRFP9240 como complementario y tienen especificaciones diferentes....


----------



## Rodgers

compañeros ............

sobre los mosfet me perece que seria buena opcion el irfp250..................y trabajar con el driver....................veran al probar que estos casi ni se calientan...............y tienen una buena hoja de caracteristica en cuanto a lo que se necesita........................

la verdad no veo mosfet complenentarios...............por que en lo que concierne a voltajes si pero no en corriente y rds............


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo usare unos IRFP450 que tengo por aqui, me sobran unos 8 mosfet de estos jijiji, solo me hace falta comprar los ir2110.. pero los tengo que mandar a pediry ahorita no tengo ni un peso hehehe


----------



## FBustos

Cuidado al comprar el ir2110.. yo cotizé y hay lugares en que está a 4400 pesos chilenos (5us $) y y en otros lados a 12000 pesos (24us $).


----------



## luisgrillo

Si ya vi que en algunos lugares te estafan con mano armada.

Pero aqui en  mexico cuesta masomenos 1.5 dolares, muy barato y son originales y la empreza que los distribuye es muy seria.


http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm


Este es el distribuidor


----------



## Tacatomon

Una (s) pregunta (s).

Que pasa si al amplificador No UCD se le ponen mosfets con mucha Input capacitance, hablamos de mas de 2000pF. Los MosFets originales dicen tener menos de 700pF. Se queman los Drivers? Se le pueden poner mas grandes?.

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Si se le ponen mosfets de más capacidad (carga) , se corre el riesgo de sobrecargar los drivers de los mosfets. Todo depende de la frecuencia de conmutación del parlante, porque la potencia disipada por los drivers es simplemente proporcional a la capacidad de entrada de los mosfets multiplicada por la frecuencia de conmutación. El otro problema es que si la capacidad de gate de ambos mosfets no es la misma, uno de los mosfets se encienda más rápido que el otro, y se apague más rápido que el otro, provocando conducción cruzada, y la destrucción de los mosfets...


----------



## Tacatomon

Pero en teoría si los mosfets son de igual carga pero esta es alta, teoricamente tendria que cambiar los driver´s por unos mas grandes?

Mi intensión es usar los mosfets STP30NM30N y IRF5210, o el par IRFP140/9140.

Saludos

Edit: Hoy que queria hacer respirar de nuevo el Amp No UCD este me da continua a la salida. Ya cheque los Mosfets de potencia y no estan en corto, despues probe con un par IRF640/9640 nuevos y sigue la continua. Ejtagle no tienes una guia de voltalajes en ciertos puntos criticos. Me serviría de mucho no estar tan a ciegas con el amp.

Edit: Estaba checando la etapa de drivers en el riel positivo y me di cuenta que el Tr BC337 (Q3) estaba quemado. Remplaze por BC548 y aún sigue con a continua (positiva) a la salida. Revisare todos los drivers por posibles cortos.

... Ahora esta mas dificil. El transistor MPSA42 (Q1) Calienta demasiado. lo cambien por un BC546 y sigue calentando. Algo curioso: Cuando pongo la base de este transistor a tierra, deja de pasar DC al parlante y no se oye ni el plop de encendido. El lado del riel negativo parece estar bien, ninguno de los transistores calienta. Ya revise uno por uno los drives y cambie solo los que presentaban anomalias. Espero que estos remplazos esten correctos, mientras sea la misma polaridad (NPN o PNP). Seguire intentando.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## luisgrillo

Checa si tu circuito te esta oscilando, posiblemente no te este oscilando y eso provoque que este activado el mosfet canal P.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues les cuento que en mi intento de hacer respirar de nuevo a este Amp no he logrado tener exito.

Cambin todos los Drivers pequeños, ya que los MosFets son nuevos y no estan en corto y sigue con la continua a la salida. Pareciera que el canal del lado Negativo (Mosfet N) funciona bien (aparentemente). Probare cambiando el Socket del IC TL084 que ya esta muy sulfatado. Quizas ahí se encuentre la falla.

Osciloscopio no tengo para verificar la señal de oscilacion. Apuradamente puedo medir Voltaje AC, DC ect.

Ya vere que pasa, empezare de nuevo con los test hasta el fin de semana.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodgers

señor ejtagle con la dificultad de conseguir  los componentes para una fuente conmutada potente.............

he pensado en la opcion de utilizar la red electrica sin transformador..........osea 120vac y rectificarlos................
que consecuencias me podria traer ademas del ruido electrico y alto riezgo a los corto circuitos.........si implemento esta fuente para audio............


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso sería viable si se realizara la etapa con la fuente de allimentacion simple. Eso si, habria que aislar con un transformador 1:1 para evitar choques electricos...

Aparte de un Generoso filtrado para minimizar los ruidos de la red, el transformador aislador seria el mismo problema que con las fuentes lineales.

Veamos que dice en buen amigo Ejtagle.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Rodgers dijo:
			
		

> he pensado en la opcion de utilizar la red electrica sin transformador..........osea 120vac y rectificarlos................
> que consecuencias me podria traer ademas del ruido electrico y alto riezgo a los corto circuitos.........si implemento esta fuente para audio............



Date una vueltita por este tema.

Saludos


----------



## Rodgers

se que la idea es loca pero si alguno a hecho el experimento.........que habra obtenido?

tambien me pongo a pensar si es posible pero me pongo a mirar los riesgos que correria........y si fuera viable las grandes empresas como Peavey,QSC, digam de PowerSoft.........entrte otras........
estubieran trabajando de esta forma y se ahorrarian muchos costos...............

la idea me da vueltas devido a que son muchos las limitantes en cuanto a los componentes comerciales para realizar una fuente conmutada.............al menos me conformare como mucho sacarle 1000W a una fuente conmutada.....y la solucion seria poner una por canal y utilizar mas amplificador........

otra cosa no se como trabajaran las series de las maquinas de la marca digam de la empresa powerSoft .......que garantizan unas potencias de hasta 18Kws..........parece ilogico pero las he escuchado sonar y la verdad es que la presion que genera para los bajos es una locura.................le sube la adrenalina en un segundo.............je je je..........



les agradeceria si alguno tiene un plano de una conmutada de mas de 500w hasta 1200w maximo que funcione perfectamente para ir a la fija


----------



## FELIBAR12

Rodgers dijo:
			
		

> se que la idea es loca pero si alguno a hecho el experimento.........que habra obtenido?
> 
> tambien me pongo a pensar si es posible pero me pongo a mirar los riesgos que correria........y si fuera viable las grandes empresas como Peavey,QSC, digam de PowerSoft.........entrte otras........
> estubieran trabajando de esta forma y se ahorrarian muchos costos...............
> 
> la idea me da vueltas devido a que son muchos las limitantes en cuanto a los componentes comerciales para realizar una fuente conmutada.............al menos me conformare como mucho sacarle 1000W a una fuente conmutada.....y la solucion seria poner una por canal y utilizar mas amplificador........
> 
> otra cosa no se como trabajaran las series de las maquinas de la marca digam de la empresa powerSoft .......que garantizan unas potencias de hasta 18Kws..........parece ilogico pero las he escuchado sonar y la verdad es que la presion que genera para los bajos es una locura.................le sube la adrenalina en un segundo.............je je je..........
> 
> 
> 
> les agradeceria si alguno tiene un plano de una conmutada de mas de 500w hasta 1200w maximo que funcione perfectamente para ir a la fija


----------



## Rodgers

listo compadre felibar............gracias por el aporte..............me gusto la del puente completo..........muy similar a lo que pienso hacer con la version ucd con el lm 311 y el ir2110...............

en estos dias estare probando un diseño similar a estos que ya tengo los circuitos impresos..................

despues estaremos hablando de que resultados  obtenidos....................


----------



## luisgrillo

Mis integrados apenas me los mandaran a pedir la semana entrante, jeje se los encargue a un amigo de una casa de electronica para que no me cobren el flete 

Cuando me lleguen empiezo a hacer pruebas =)


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, pero eh segido de cerca este post, eh leido que si a funcionado este proyecto, pero algo que me mata la curiosidad es saber si se podria usar ese amplificador en configuracion BLT  saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Así, como al pasar... BLT ? -- Ni idea qué es...
Con respecto a alimentar el amplificador de la red directamente... Técnicamente es posible, pero es extremadamente peligroso... No creas que te va a salir mucho más barato, porque hay que contar el costo de los parlantes para esta potencia... Cuando se habla de amplificadores tan potentes, el costo del amplificador pasa a tener una importancia secundaria... Porque tendrás cosas mucho más caras. Además, con esa potencia en juego, es ABSOLUTAMENTE FUNDAMENTAL tner protecciones de todas las formas y colores, porque cualquier problema que haya (si no hay protecciones) terminará siempre en fuego y todo quemado. Además, comercialmente, ninguna empresa sacaría algo así. No pasa ninguna norma de seguridad, y si alguien muere por ese motivo, no va a haber ley que la proteja a la empresa... enfin...
Posible: Si, Aconsejable:NO

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

no hay como hacerlo con una fuente conmutada, y creo que el compañero ratmayor quiso decir alguna abreviatura de "puente" y ya hemos hablado bastante de esta configuracion


----------



## FBustos

Hola amigos, necesito de su ayuda.

Resulta que armé este amplificador en stereo, hasta ahí todo bien, le quise poner un filtro pasa bajos y armé éste filtro:







Cuando lo conecto a uno de los canales del amplificador, a la salida no tengo mas que ruido, y pla pla pla pla.. mas encima clipea... 
Lo mas raro es que cuando apago el amplificador (pongo en off el switch) suena muy nítido (mientras se descargan los condensadores de 15000uF y el filtro se mantiene encendido)....

La duda que tengo es: ¿Por qué razón no funciona el filtro en el amplificador switching y si funciona en un amplificador normal?
Intenté uniendo las tierras, cable blindado.. y un sin fin de cosas (mas de 4 horas tratando de encontrar una solucion).

PD: La fuente del filtro la hize con un transformador de 12+12 y luego filtrada, todo ok. Y también probé haciendo una fuente a partir de la alimentacion del amplificador con la idea de que las tierras estén directamente unidas.

¿Alguna pista para hacerlo andar?

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos, Lo primero que intentaría es bajar la tensión de alimentación de los Opamp del filtro, empezaría con +/-5V, porque pensando que le entran ≈ +/-12V a la primera etapa amplificadora (UIC-TL074), me parece como mucho, hice una simulación de la primera etapa del amplificador, en la primera gráfica la señal de entrada es de +/-3V, y como puedes ver la onda de salida está muy bién, ahora fijate en la segunda gráfica, la señal de entrada es de +/-12V, y te fijarás lo horrible que es la onda de salida, una distorción barbara...no sé que dirán los compañeros.....





EDIT: P1 es una resistencia variable de 1K, la colocastes?, bajala..


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

si eso puede ser, segun la simulacion de nuestro compañero narcisolara_21.

proba empezando con poca tension y anda subiendo y verifica los cambios que se preoducen en la señal de salida.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

ok, probare y les cuento..

Otra cosa, la salida directo a unos fonos sennheiser suena bien al igual que si lo conecto a un equipo sony.. en fin veré de donde sacar los +/-5v y pongo una respuesta.


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> ok, probare y les cuento..
> 
> Otra cosa, la salida directo a unos fonos sennheiser suena bien al igual que si lo conecto a un equipo sony.. en fin veré de donde sacar los +/-5v y pongo una respuesta.



Creo que puedes sacar los +/-5V del mismo TL074 del amplificador, haz una prueba rapidito, si no te dá le pones otras resistencia de 2.2K en paralelo a cada rama..


----------



## FBustos

ok, estaba pensando hacer un divisor de tension, V1,V2 = +-65V ,r1 = 12k y r2= 1k... no si me alcancen los mA jejeje...


----------



## narcisolara_21

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> ok, estaba pensando hacer un divisor de tension, V1,V2 = +-65V ,r1 = 12k y r2= 1k... no si me alcancen los mA jejeje...


Bueno, según Thevenin, V= 1000Ω/(12000Ω*1000Ω)*65V= 5V, y la corriente que dá es 65V/12000 ≈ 5.4mA, que por supuesto se la consume la resistencia de 1000Ω,    , Haz lo que te dije, si no te dá el voltaje colocale una resistencia igual a la que tiene en paralelo....


----------



## FBustos

OK, eso haré entonces jejejeje... pero cual seria la explicacion de que me funcione en un equipo musical y en el switching no ?


----------



## seaarg

Dj-pipe:

Eso que describis de ruido "pla-pla", clipping y que no se escuche me paso cuando mi fuente elevadora tenia el GND de la bateria unido al GND del punto medio del transformador.

Por lo tanto, la entrada del amplificador tambien estaba a ese GND y el GND de la fuente de sonido igual (a traves del RCA).

Sin embargo, cuando la bateria que alimentaba la fuente conectada al GND del amplificador y la que alimentaba el origen del audio eran distintas, funcionaba bien.

¿Solucion? Se separo el (GND de los drivers de fuente y previo transformador + GND de equipo de audio) por un lado y GND del amplificador (punto medio del transformador).

En honor a la verdad, sigue habiendo un punto de union entre estos separados y es la malla del RCA de entrada del amplificador. No entiendo bien porque pero si las alimentaciones estan separadas (galvanicamente por el transformador y opticamente por el opto de control de la fuente) funciona excelente.

Si bien estos datos que te doy no se aplican del todo a tu caso, tengo una fuerte sospecha que tu problema viene por algun lado de GND unidos ya que decis algo muy importante y es que cuando le das "off" al switch funciona bien (es como mi caso al alimentar con baterias separadas. Una de ellas en tu caso son los capacitores)

Ojala te sirva de algo.
Saludos


----------



## ivankr

Hola seaarq, vos sabés que a mi me pasaba lo mismo! me hice una smps para 12v para alimentar al amplificador, pero la usé para otro también que usaba los tda20x0. En ambos se producía la oscilación. Pero al aislar el transformador andaba bien. Alguien sabe que es eso? Saludos.


----------



## FBustos

Bien, lo que dicen ustedes es la misma sospecha que tengo yo.
Por esa razón hice una fuente aparte para el filtro, pero aún así sigue teniendo el mismo problema, probe con una fuente hecha por mi  de 16+16 , con fuente de pc, con un filtro que solo necesita +12 y Gnd (un filtro para el auto, por ende usé una bateria de auto) y con todas esas pruebas sigo teniendo el mismo problema....
Mañana si es que tengo tiempo, intentaré probando los +/-5 V que me dijeron en un post anterior.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ejtagle

El tema de las masas... Le llaman "bucle de masa" (ground loop) ... Hay posts para empapelar el camino de españa a nueva york   

El tema de "me anda en un amp, en el otro no.. Tanbién puede ser porque el filtro ese esté captando la señal de switching del amplificador... Está demás decirlo... pero ... Más vale que estén usando cable blindado para llevar el audio ... Y no pasar esos cables blindados cerca de cables de potencia, o de los parlantes...
Y la otra que podría ser es agregar filtros antiinterferencia de RF al filtro que postearon... porque no tiene!

Salds!


----------



## FBustos

Muchas gracias a todos por su atención, el problema era el cable rca y el chasis donde está puesto el amplificador (ademas de haber puesto una R de 220ohm en vez de un Cap de 2*100n)..
Ya está solucionado suena de maravillas.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Rodgers

saludos a todos..............

recurro a ustedes para ver si me pueden colaborar....con el tema de la fuente conmutada.........

he estado aberiguando mucho ......y no he podido conseguir los señores rectoficadores mur15xx......

si alguien conoce otra referencia que sea comercial y sean similares a estos.......me ayudaria de mucho..........

otra cosita .........el amplificador ucd en bridge es un hecho.........funciona a la perfeccion............pero con el ir2110 o el 2113 que fue el que pude conseguir.............el detalle sigue estando en la calidad del filtro de salida pero al poder corregirlo se pueden observar los resultados...........

una  sugerencia ahora tratemos de evitar la señal de swiching en la salida mientras no halla señal de sonido para minimizar el recalentamiento de los parlantes...............he estado mirando y creo que una opcion seria implenetando  un 555 si no me equivoco(despues posteo la idea).

ahora surge otro problemita    ¿¿¿¿de que fuente se va a sacar toda la potencia necesaria?

es por eso que me urge conseguir todos los materiales para la conmutada................


----------



## FELIBAR12

Rodgers dijo:
			
		

> saludos a todos..............
> 
> recurro a ustedes para ver si me pueden colaborar....con el tema de la fuente conmutada.........
> 
> he estado aberiguando mucho ......y no he podido conseguir los señores rectoficadores mur15xx......
> 
> si alguien conoce otra referencia que sea comercial y sean similares a estos.......me ayudaria de mucho..........
> 
> otra cosita .........el amplificador ucd en bridge es un hecho.........funciona a la perfeccion............pero con el ir2110 o el 2113 que fue el que pude conseguir.............el detalle sigue estando en la calidad del filtro de salida pero al poder corregirlo se pueden observar los resultados...........
> 
> una  sugerencia ahora tratemos de evitar la señal de swiching en la salida mientras no halla señal de sonido para minimizar el recalentamiento de los parlantes...............he estado mirando y creo que una opcion seria implenetando  un 555 si no me equivoco(despues posteo la idea).
> 
> ahora surge otro problemita    ¿¿¿¿de que fuente se va a sacar toda la potencia necesaria?
> 
> es por eso que me urge conseguir todos los materiales para la conmutada................


  Yo estoy armando la fuente de ricardoeni y   monte los diodos fr604 pero no se si son los mas adecuados para ese caso,yo soy colombiano, vivo en bogota y los consegui facil.el ir2110 si es costoso,vale aproximadamente 12000 pesos colombianos.Pero entonces como deberia ser el filtro del amplificador para que este trabaje como se espera? y como debaria ser el pcb para evitar interferencias y poder montar varios amplificador sin problemas,tras del hecho la fuente smps?


----------



## joryds

> he estado aberiguando mucho ......y no he podido conseguir los señores rectoficadores mur15xx......



Hola Rodgers, yo he visto fuentes conmutadas de 800W continuos que utilizan los MUR1520  trabajan muy bien,
También te pueden servir CTPG2F , SF84 , MUR460 , FEP30GP FR306 ,FR304 y por ultimo este pequeño diodo rápido IXYS DSEP 30-06B de 
30 Amperios.

Todas estas referencias de diodos rápidos las compre en Colombia pero el que utilizo actualmente es el MUR1520 cuesta 1 dólar

Y el IR2110 cuesta 2.5 dólar en Bogotá

Saludos


----------



## Rodgers

hola........

bueno yo soy de cartagena...........la verdad es que aca no es muy comun este tipo de diodos por lo que la gente no trabaja con este tipo de fuentes..................
se que en bogota se consigue el ir2110 vale $5600 pesos en la sigma electronica..................

pero no se donde conseguir los mur1540 o 1560 que son los que me pueden servir...........ya que el 1520 no soporta mucho voltaja pico reverso..............y espero que los 15 amperios que dice que soportan sean de mucho............

aca solo pude conseguir el ir2113 por $10000 pesos, que es un poco mejor que el 2110 pero en muy pocas cosas osea que seria la misma cosa.........

gracias jory16  mirare cual de esas otras referencia me podria servir

¿¿¿¿¿¿En que tienda electronica de bogota consigo los mur15xx ?

aahhh lo del filtro el truco esta en hacer la bobina en un buen nucleo de ferrita y con alambre grueso......el diseño es muy sencillo.............seria de mucha ayuda un multimetro que mida bobinas..................


----------



## joryds

Hola Rodgers, casualmente también estoy en Cartagena, y sobre el MUR1520 yo lo estoy usando en mi fuente de 1000W  con +/-70 y +/- 80V  y me ha dado con una carga continua hasta 1200W, así que si no se quemaron con esas pruebas que hice  no creo que  se dañe con un amplificador de Audio.

Las otras referencias soportan menos corriente pero al igual eso depende de la potencia de tu fuente.

Saludos


----------



## arielcaso

Hola amigos, arme el circuito NO UCD y me pasa mas o menos como a todos, tengo un componente de continua en la salida, de 0,5 a 3 volts y distorsiona un poco, los mosfet calientan demasiado, pero anda mas o menos. lo que tengo hasta ahora es lo siguiente
1 con filtro o sin el a la salida se comporta igual (salvo que no le llegan componentes de muy altas frecuencias al tweeter)osea cumple su funcion.
2 cambie varios tl074, tl084, hasta uno original sacado de un equipo por si acaso...hace lo mismo
3 cambie todas las resistencias, hasta adapte valores con el tester. y hace practicamente lo mismo
4 puse capacitor de mica plata al 5%...
5 aumente la capacidad de filtros , los de 1 uf y de .1---.47 etc todos polyester.
6 use varias fuentes, 28 + 28, 50+50, 52+52, todas perfectas y sacadas de potencias que andan bien, sus capacidades superan los 10000uf por rama.
7 cambie de placa
8 cambie los tr dirvers por los mismos pero comprados en otro lado(los mpsa son originales sacados de un circuito)
9 cambie varios irf, pero todos comprados encasas de electronica( todos hacen lo mismo, pero varia la temperatura y el consumo de uno a otro.) unos largan 1 v a a salida otros 3, los probados son irf 9630-9530-9540-630.
10 cambie el lugar por donde pasa el cableado.
11 las tensiones de alimentacion del tl son +-5v
12 le puse un filtro como aconsejaron, un cap de 100pf en serie con una r de 10 ohms entre D y S para evitar resonancias del irf y hace lo mismo, salvo que emite un poco menos de rf (si no le pongo la inductancia al final)
mas datos son:
                        que la tension continua que tengo a la salida fluctua un poco. 
                        la frecuencia que pude medir con un tester a la salida y en reposo es de 170khz aprox.
                        la tension de la fuente , como le pasa a muchos baja dramaticamente, por lo cual supongo que se cruzan los irf, ya que el consumo es altisimo y parece que no es potencia que le llegue al parlante porque le puse un parlantito como de 2w y no se quemo. la fuente baja de 28v a 22 v y tiene un buen transformador.
        lo que estoy seguro que todos los mosfet son falsos, podra ser eso? calculo que a 8 de cada diez le pasa lo que ami.
  ya no se que mas probar, esto me esta volviendo loco, alguien le encontro realmente por que calientan tanto son inestables y largan continua? 
por favor ayudaaa
 un saludo


----------



## kiljaeded

Creoq ue te estan faltando dos cosas que se fueron agregando durante el desarrollo del amplificador, la primera es la red snubber en los mosfets, y la segunda es la resistencia que va entre surtidor y base de los drivers, aunque no estoy muy seguro si va de ese modo, de todas formas busca unos cuantos post mas atras.


----------



## FBustos

puedes subir una foto?


----------



## arielcaso

hola, pero el red snubber no esta entre s y d? es el cap de 100pf + r de 10ohm que puse , y la resistencia entre las bases y los mosfet es en el ucd, este ya tiene conexion(salvo que haya que achicar el valor)  . pipe , quieres una foto de mi circuitin? saludos.


----------



## arielcaso

bueno , la ultima prueba, le puse un irf9630 y calento bastante poco, le puse un parlante de 8 ohms y andubo bastante bien, pero el componente de continua en la salida que al principio era de 0,3 volt aumento a 1,6 volt y empezo a calentar mas, lo apague y estaba andando con musica bien,espere un ratito y lo prendi y empezo a hacer un ruido espantoso,manda la v+ de la fuente al parlante.grrrrrrr


----------



## FBustos

A mi me tiraba +42V al parlante por tener un zener en corto... revísalos.
Puedes subir una foto en que se vean bien los componentes (las 2 caras de la pcb estaría bien).
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, las primeras veces que probe el No UCD, tenia que "Calentarse" para que empezara a amplificar. Cuando lo encendia en frio, nomas metia DC al parlante, así estaba prendiendolo y apagandolo hasta que de repente cuando lo encendia ya no mandaba nada de DC y se quedaba estable. Luego de un tiempo se compuso solito.

A que se debia?

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Je je ! a mi tambien me paso lo mismo hasta que no se que le hice al filtro y no volvio a pasar eso,porque antes habia componente dc en la salida y bajaba a medida que lo encendia y apagaba,pero descubri que el filtro ayuda a controlar eso un poco mas


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso mero, en el momento del encendido era pura DC hacia el parlante, despues se estabilizaba. Al filtro no le hize nada. Solito se compuso. Ahora esta destartalado por que le quite el Quad Opa y los mosfets.

A ver que nos dice ejtagle.

Saludos.


----------



## arielcaso

encontre un fet que parece que se quemo o algo asi al conectarlo, lo cambie y pasa exactamente eso, tengo un componente de continua a la salida que aveces aumenta otras baja, en un parlante de auto no se nota y no pasa nada, pero en uno de sonido si, con 0,2 v ya se mueve un milimetro (su recorrido maximo segun el maual es 4 mm). lo proximo , ya que cambiando de mosfet cambia todas las tensiones y consumo es mandar a pedir unos originales, no me queda otra cosa que probar, saque todos los componentes y estan bien. el inductor(de aire) cumple su funcion, le quita la alta frecuencia inaudible ya que no se enciende la proteccion del tweeter. bueno si a la mayoria le calienta un poco y tiene esa componente de cc, capaz es normal en este amplificador y serviria para otro tipo de parlante que no sea tan sensible. consigo camara y mado  fotitos. saludos!


----------



## seaarg

Consulta:

Sobre el primer amplificador, SwitchingAmp no UCD tengo un sitio donde lo publico junto con la fuente SMPS que utilice para hacerlo funcionar (con permiso ya concedido de ejtagle)

Una persona que comenta en el sitio me plantea que el amplificador no es clase D, sino un AB lineal.

Tengo entendido que SI es clase D y la "prueba" seria que los mosfets de salida trabajan conduciendo o no segun el PWM generado por la frecuencia de entrada + la de switching.

¿Esta persona habra interpretado mal el diagrama o verdaderamente no es un clase D?

Alguien que me desburre por favor.

Otra: Si la fuente, al ponerle resistencias de carga, entrega 42V x 5.5A por rama, pero no en ambas ramas a la vez (en ese caso, entrega 2.75A por rama)...

¿Seria correcto asumir que tengo 220Watts o digamos "440 watts" ya que el audio es una señal senoidal por lo tanto solo conduce un mosfet a la vez?, o sea, que la carga a la fuente se alterna entre la rama positiva y la negativa, entregando siempre esos 5A.

Bajo ese principio, asumiendo una muy buena eficiencia del amplificador, podria decir que tengo 200Watts RMS al parlante, en caso contrario, son 100Watts nada mas.

Muchas gracias por adelantado a quien me pueda desburrar.


----------



## narcisolara_21

> Otra: Si la fuente, al ponerle resistencias de carga, entrega 42V x 5.5A por rama, pero no en ambas ramas a la vez (en ese caso, entrega 2.75A por rama)...



Saludos Seaarg, Lo de clase AB Lineal primera vez que lo leo, Busque en Google y no conseguí nada...

Ahora la corriente que tiene que entregar la fuente, son 5Amp RMS X Rama y ser capaz de entregar 10Apico, yo también tuve esa duda y la resolví haciendo una simple simulación:





La onda verde representa la corriente en el parlante y como puedes ver tiene una corriente pico de 10A, ahora pidiendole al simulador que me dé la corriente RMS de esa Onda, me entrega este resultado:
*Irms_PARLANTE: RMS(I(PARLANTE))=7.0710*, 
Que si hacemos Cálculos Ipico/√2 = 10/1.4142 = 7.07Arms
Ahora la Onda azul representa la corriente que entrega la Rama positiva, si te fijas es una media Onda, y por supuesto le pedí el simulador que también me diera el valor RMS de esa media Onda:
*Irms_RAMA_POSITIVA: RMS(I(RAMA_POSITIVA))=5.002*, 
Que si hacemos Cálculos (Ipico/√2)/√2 = (10/1.4142)/1.4142 = 5Arms = Ipico/2
Claro esto es lo que me dice el simulador, y lo que he encontrado en google al Buscar el valor RMS de una Media Onda...

Por lo que creo que se necesitan 5A X Rama para el Ampli.. Ahora si se usa un Transformador, tiene que entregar 5A X Rama (y ser capaz de entregar 10A pico, claro en un tiempo que está determinado por la Frecuencia que está amplificando el amplificador).. Por cierto cuando empezé a leer sobre Fuentes para amplificador siempre me confundía con el Término *"X RAMA"*, hasta que entendí como trabajaba un amplificador  .. Si necesito un 5A X Rama... Simplemente necesito un Transformador que entregue 5A...


----------



## seaarg

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, entonces aparentemente es como tengo en mi cabeza nomas, y el hermoso amplificador estaria tirando sus 200Watts RMS que corresponden (asumiendo una eficiencia importante en el amplificador, que creo que la tiene)


----------



## ejtagle

ambos amplificadores publicados por mí son clase D... Porque los componentes de salida (mosfets) , sólo operan o totalmente saturados o totalmente abiertos (es decir, operan de interruptores que abren y cierran) ----> Clase D
El tema del transformador... Simple... TRafo de 200W -> puede alimentar un amplificador para que dé 200Wrms. Por supuesto,tiene que entregar la tensión de salida correcta.
El tema de tensiones de DC... Salvo que haya algo quemado (TL074, o diodos zener, o mosfets ... dicho sea de paso, los mosfets no se pueden medir con un téster, pueden estar abiertos o con la compuerta pinchada y jamás lo sabrían) ... Suele se rpor avoplamiento de la frecuencia de switching a alguna parte del amplificador. No olviden, éste amplificador hay que montarlo en una caja metálica, usar cable blindado, y el POTENCIOMETRO de volumne, que sea de metal y unido a la placa con cable blindado ... Es un lugar critico porque si entra a freq de switching por ahí... bueno, puede pasr cualquier cosa...
SAlu2!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Foristas los invito a que vean esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/215226/

saludos.


----------



## arielcaso

ejtagle, gracias por los tips, podra ser que todos los componentes ya vengan con perdidas y fallados por eso algunos calientan mucho y otros poco? recuerdo que compre unos mj15025 que venian practicamente vacios, creo que andubieron unos 2 nanosegundos, los que andubieron, porque otros cuando los atornillaba se le saltaba la tapa metalica! voy a blindar con masa por todos lados, evitando loops porsupuesto y si es necesario con chaleco, vidrios y otras formas de blindaje. seaarg, puedes poner la pagina donde publicaste el amplificador? saludos!


----------



## seaarg

Si Ariel, la pagina es: http://www.diysubwoofer.comze.com/

Basicamente es el conjunto SMPS para automovil mia + Ampli de ejtagle no UCD.

Ya la habia puesto antes en este mismo thread y no queria desviar la atensión de los foristas, por eso no la puse en el anterior post.

ejtagle, gracias por tu aclaracion, me hicieron dudar gratis jeje pero mi defensa era precisamente lo de los mosfets en corte o conduccion


----------



## narcisolara_21

Saludos Compañeros y en especial al amigo Ejitagle, que piensan de este Amplificador que Posteó mi Paisano *ratmayor*, la duda es que es muy parecida a las versiones de Ejitagle, y usa Mosfet en Paralelo!!, (Los mosfet canal P)... Según el Amigo *ratmayor:*


> _"el plano debe ser real debido a que lo saque del manual de servicio de un subwoofer JBL"_


----------



## arielcaso

Hola, se ve muy lindo el circuito y es bastante sencillo, quizas sea una buena manera de conectar 2 mosfet en paralelo, estube viendo y el n es como de 27 amper y el p de 13 creo, por eso deben haber conectado 2 en paralelo, pero me parece que este debe trabajar en frecuencias mucho mas bajas, tiene 2 capacitores de 10uf en la salida conformando un filtro de 24db si no me equivoco. pd. no se a que equipo corresponde el amplificador, por ds-300 no encuentro nada. gracias por compartir! saludos


----------



## seaarg

Como experiencia, les cuento que yo en el amplificador no UCD de ejtagle puse 2 mosfets paralelo para canal P y para canal N y no funciono bien, calentaban mas que uno solo por rama (uno solo era apenas tibio, 2 paralelo era caliente).

Supongo que es una forma de repartir la carga entre ellos, pero hay autooscilaciones, o quiza sea que los transistores driver no pueden excitar a 2 mosfets juntos?


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal amigos! el plano que publique, se trata (como mensione en el respectivo post) de un amplificador de un subwoofer JBL LX 2000 SUB, el numero de parte del circuito amplificador es DS-300, con respecto a al uso de los mosfet canal P para compensar, noten que los mosfet no estan directamente en paralelo, cada gate esta exitado por separado aunque parten de un mismo punto, ya sería cuestion de que le amigo *ejtagle* nos de su opinion al respecto de como podriamos hacer ese tipo de configuracion con los amplificador que diseño


----------



## narcisolara_21

> no estan directamente en paralelo, cada gate esta exitado por separado aunque parten de un mismo punto


Saludos ratmayor, El Driver para los Mosfet P está conformado por Q4, Q5B y Q6B.. y como tal están en paralelo, las resistencias que le siguen son para limitar la corriente al Gate + el diodo de protección + resistencia equalizadora se le podría decir... Y aunque cada Mosfet tuviera su Driver se podría decir que tambièn estan en Paralelo.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

me parece que le hace falta algo a este amplificador, en el lado de +V, tiene 2 mosfet y del lado de -V tiene uno solo, me parece que es uno de los populares "despistes" de los fabricantes.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> me parece que le hace falta algo a este amplificador, en el lado de +V, tiene 2 mosfet y del lado de -V tiene uno solo, me parece que es uno de los populares "despistes" de los fabricantes.
> 
> Saludos


   No amigo Oscar, no le falta nada lo que pasa es que el Mosfet N (IRF3315) soporta 27A y el Mosfet P (IRF6215) solo -13A, por eso es que estan 2 en Paralelo -13A x 2 = -26A.

Saludos........


----------



## Ratmayor

ok, ok *narcisolara_21* no te enojes jajaja, pero a todas estas, seria interesante saber si el amplificador de *ejtagle* se le puede hacer ese mismo "cariñito"


----------



## narcisolara_21

ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> ok, ok *narcisolara_21* no te enojes jajaja, pero a todas estas, seria interesante saber si el amplificador de *ejtagle* se le puede hacer ese mismo "cariñito"



Na para nada  , Y sí por supuesto que sería buenisimo una explicación del maestro Ejitagle, aunque se vé que trabaja a menos Frecuencia que los de Ejitagle, pero implementarlo para SUB`s a baja Impedancia a 2Ω por ejemplo sería buenisimo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Y como cuanta potencia se tira el amplificador que publico ratmayor?

Tendrás las especificaciones por ahí?

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ok, narcisolara no mire la especificaciones de los mosfet, pense que eran complementarios, gracias por la aclaracion

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

El que publique es de 300W / 4 ohms, aqui envio las especificaciones...


----------



## luis d

Bueno  amigos hay muchos que todavía se preguntan por que hay señal (dc) presente en este tipo de amplificador, esta señal es común por algo se designa clase ad por su semejanza en la corriente en reposo que presenta hay un documento que explica mejor de lo que hablo pero no lo tengo a la mano 
de pronto el compañero "Rodgers" se los facilite ya que ase un poco tiempo se lo deje además de otro diseño conseguible en la red donde utilizan el ir2110 en puente sacándole 1500W con una alimentación de +-140V ... por otro lado el diseño que postea "ratmayor" lo había visto hace un tiempo en  www.eserviceinformación.com buscando esquemáticos clase d y lo estuve simulando en proteus y no medio resultado alguno así que lo abandone mientras que los de "ejtagle" si trabajan en simulación espero que alguien se le anime....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Luis d o Rodger seria interesante que presentaran esos aportes, me gustaria ver ese amplificador clase D de 1500W que comentas.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodgers

saludos a todos....

bueno como dice mi compadre luis daniel.......si la fuga de la molestosa señal de CD en la salida se debe en gran parte a la topologia AD donde el PWM esta entre los rangos de +/-vcc.......pero existe una forma de trabajar algo que se le conoce como clase BD...
bueno ahorita solo puedo postear......el esquema de un subwofer de la marca yorville.....claro esta, habria que hacerle muchas modificaciones.........pero para eso existe este foro.........necesitaremos muchas propuestas por parte de todos.....

la verdad el esquema es un poco mas complejo pero se puede tomar la idea e implementar otro circuito muy parecido......
espero que lo vean bien.......y veran que no es cosa del otro mundo........

bueno luego posteo, la otra parte la cual nos dara una breve introducion y comparacion entre las diferentes clases de amplificadorcicadores.....AB,......H,.........AD,.......BD y sus ventajas  y desventajas entre si....  bueno ustedes le hecharan una leida....

bueno no queda de mas agradecerle a el señor luis daniel......el facilitador de la tematica........


----------



## arielcaso

hola , por fin pude hacer andar el NO UCD , el problema eran los drivers, le puse un bc548 en reemplazo del bc337  como dijo BUSHELL y anda de lujo. creo que ahora enfria demasiado, que hago? . no me queda mas que agradecer a BUSHELL porque cansado de cambiar y medir, lei su mensaje e hice el reemplazo(incredulo) y ooo funciono increible. y obviamente al Sr.Ejtagle por compartir su diseño con la comunidad. voy a medir los drivers , aver si consigo hacerlo andar con los originales bc337. despues subo fotos.
 saludos!


----------



## unleased!

arielcaso dijo:
			
		

> ...anda de lujo. creo que ahora enfria demasiado, que hago?...


    ¿Enfria demasiado?, Que creastes, ¿una nevera?    

Si te anda de 10 y no se calienta nada pues mucho mejor! Tendrás un amplificador realmente eficiente, es decir, con muy pocas pérdidas!

Saludos!


----------



## arielcaso

bueno el amplificador NO UCD anda bastante bien, pero empieza a distorsionar muy rapido, con 25+25vcc , obtengo 8vac rms a la salida con carga de 8 ohms y suena muy bien, pero a partir de ahi empieza a salir distorsionado, de ahi puedo subirla hasta 15vac rms  pero el sonido totalmente distorsionado, a alguien le pasa?  saludos!


----------



## Rodgers

hey ese plano del subwofer que subi es el de 1200W sobre una carga de 8ohm!
el recomendado por luis d
que les parece! a 8ohm......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Sip, tiene pinta y mas con +-130VDC y en puente para completar, eso si, no creo que se pueda cargar con menos de 8ohm.

Saludos.

Poderoso el amplificador, valdria la pena armarlo.


----------



## Rodgers

compañeros la idea es armar algo similar a este.........
por que la verdad dudo mucho que se consigan unas compuertas que utiliza.................
hay muchos detalles que se pueden quitar como para armarlo con lo minimo..........

espero que el compañero Ejtagle......le eche un vistaso........


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si, estuve viendo los componentes que lleva y creo que aca en colombia seran dificiles de conseguir, aunque se podria tratar de buscar un reemplazo, lo que comentas de quitarle cosas, se puede, de todas formas habria que estudiarlo bien.


----------



## Tacatomon

Acabo de ver el diagrama... 

Full Bridge... Full Power. +-130VCD... 1200W, 8Ohms.

Con mosfets mas fuertes se podrian hacer locuras. 
Que IC es el Driver? No aparece y el diagrama tiene varias compuertas... Algo Complicado.

Pero, creo que es mas de lo mismo que ha dicho Ejtagle. Es un Amplificador para Subwoofer, de 200Hz para abajo. Es casi lo mismo que el IR2110, Pero la diferencia de 0.01%THD a 0.02%...

Veamos que dice Ejtagle.

Saludos.


----------



## arielcaso

y como se calcula su potencia? si esta en puente podria dar una potencia maxima a unos +-130v de 4225w en 8ohms? jojojo


----------



## arielcaso

les queria hacer 1 pregunta con respecto a la potencia de los amps digitales, si en vez de alimentar el amplificador con 50+50v le pongo 100+100, el rendimiento bajaria a la mitad, o almenos bajaria para obtener , digamos ..50w? o al contrario, aumentaria debido a que se reduce el ancho de pulso y debido que la caida por resistencias en los mosfet y en las conexiones es la misma, pero al trabajar con mas v para obtener la misma potencia, se reduciria la i? otra pregunta es la I que deben soportar los mosfet, seria Vcc cuadrado/r? o seria la potencia rms obtenida a la salida /R? . estuve probando  el NO UCD con 90+90v y me sorprendio que obtuve mucha potencia y la coriente sobre la rama de alimentacion disminuyo mucho , el mosfet parece calentar menos que con 25+25v, el que use es el irf9630 de 6,5 amper.
Pd. todavia anda bien a 90+90v, cambie la r de la fuente del tl074 porque se ponia como pipa. 

    saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4716

Aca estáen amplificador que posteo Luciperrro, por si no lo han visto, con el IC HIP4080 en Full Bridge y fuente simple.

Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno, realmente no hay muy mucho que decir... ambos amplificadores (luciperro's y el anterior) funcionarán, ninguno es UCD , m's bien, son de la clase del SwitchingAmp ... El único problema que les veo es que al 1ro, es demasiado complejo la parte de los drivers ... Inútilmente complejo, diría yo... En cuanto al último, ese integrado HIP ... Si se consigue, adelante....  Personalmente, sigo prefiriendo para muy alta potencia, la versión con el IR2110 ... No solamente me andubo a mí, sino que hay al menos 2 integrantes de este foro que también lo han hecho, andar, y han obtenido resultados fantásticos y muy extremadamente alta potencia sólo con 2 mosfets... Es más, ambos miembros han posteado en este mismo thread... Eso sí, no los puedo "delatar"... van a tener que adivinar quienes son 
Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

hola arielcaso, que tal te suena el amplificador no ucd con +-90VDC, en que rango lo tienes, full range, graves, medios, altos?, que carga le colocas?


----------



## arielcaso

fullrange y anda bien, solo distorsiona cuando pasa 25vac en la salida(segun tester)  
la carga son unas resistencias ceramias que suman 8 ohms y el parlante hogareño, en serie con una r de 470ohms conecatdo a la salida del amplificador tambien, de esta manera puedo hacer pruebas en mi habitacion.
la fuente de señal es un reproductor de dvd con volumen y probé con salida de una consola de discjokey.
creo que con esta tension no se puede trabajar sin inductor, le puse un foquito de 12v 10 w a la salida y se quemo al toque, con inductor de 100uh prende a media potencia, creo que podria quemar un tweeter y con 2 inductores en serie prende poquito, pero los inductores calientan bastante, hice uno de 220uh nucleo aire y suena distorsionado, no se por que. 
conclusiones hasta ahora es que parece bastante estable suena de maravilla en toda la gama de frecuencias, pero no le puedo sacar mas de 50- 80w (en 8 ohms) sin distorsion.saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> l único problema que les veo es que al 1ro, es demasiado complejo la parte de los drivers ... Inútilmente complejo, diría yo... En cuanto al último, ese integrado HIP ... Si se consigue, adelante....  Personalmente, sigo prefiriendo para muy alta potencia, la versión con el IR2110 ...



Una pregunta Ejtagle, Cual de los dos diseños provee menos distorción y cual es mas conveniente para un equipo que se utilizaria en eventos de sonorización.

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de ver el diagrama...
> 
> Full Bridge... Full Power. +-130VCD... 1200W, 8Ohms.
> 
> Con mosfets mas fuertes se podrian hacer locuras.
> Que IC es el Driver? No aparece y el diagrama tiene varias compuertas... Algo Complicado.
> 
> Pero, creo que es mas de lo mismo que ha dicho Ejtagle. Es un Amplificador para Subwoofer, de 200Hz para abajo. Es casi lo mismo que el IR2110, Pero la diferencia de 0.01%THD a 0.02%...
> 
> Veamos que dice Ejtagle.
> 
> Saludos.


Efectivamente los driver's son de la serie ir21xx,miren los pines de los integrados http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/irf/ir2110.pdf estan con clave de fabricante,6xxx..,pero cual es su frecuencia de operacion? seria bueno que fuera de unos 250khz por lo menos para acercarse al full range,y ademas los ir2110 llegan hasta ahi(creo)


----------



## FELIBAR12

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4716
> 
> Aca estáen amplificador que posteo Luciperrro, por si no lo han visto, con el IC HIP4080 en Full Bridge y fuente simple.
> 
> Saludos.


por lo que he leido el driver hip4080 si es viable de usar en amp's para rango completo porque la frecuencia de swicheo se puede subir hasta 1mhz,pero la limitante es que el amplificador solo puede trabajar hasta 80v con seguridad 
http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3178.pdf ah y solo opera en full bridge, mientras que el hip 4081 si se podria usar en los dos modos half y full bridge 
adjunto unos esquematicos con hip4081 y una miradita por este sitio http://home20.inet.tele.dk/audio/HIP4080_SODA_Class-D/hip4080_soda.htm


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

arielcaso dijo:
			
		

> conclusiones hasta ahora es que parece bastante estable suena de maravilla en toda la gama de frecuencias, pero no le puedo sacar mas de 50- 80w (en 8 ohms) sin distorsion.saludos!



 Tan poca potencia con tan alta tension?


----------



## unleased!

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Sip, tiene pinta y mas con +-130VDC y en puente para completar, eso si, no creo que se pueda cargar con menos de 8ohm.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Poderoso el amplificador, valdria la pena armarlo.





			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de ver el diagrama...
> 
> Full Bridge... Full Power. +-130VCD... 1200W, 8Ohms.
> 
> Con mosfets mas fuertes se podrian hacer locuras.
> Que IC es el Driver? No aparece y el diagrama tiene varias compuertas... Algo Complicado.
> 
> Pero, creo que es mas de lo mismo que ha dicho Ejtagle. Es un Amplificador para Subwoofer, de 200Hz para abajo. Es casi lo mismo que el IR2110, Pero la diferencia de 0.01%THD a 0.02%...
> 
> Veamos que dice Ejtagle.
> 
> Saludos.


 Verlo teóricamente está muy bién, pero creo que armarlo en la realidad sería tirar con el dinero inutilmente.


----------



## Tacatomon

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4716
> 
> Aca estáen amplificador que posteo Luciperrro, por si no lo han visto, con el IC HIP4080 en Full Bridge y fuente simple.
> 
> Saludos.



El amplificador opera con 80VCD simples, pero si se pone una fuente aparte para el IC no veo ningun problema en aumentar la tensión de los Finales a 130VCD o más.

Aclaro que no veoningun problema, pero no soy experto en esto. Tendría que aclararnoslo Luciperrro o Ejtagle.

Saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Sigo contribuyendo con información
Al parecer esto es un amp de unos 800w en half bridge y lo sa que de aqui: http://84.255.231.51:81/index.php?page=ClassD y parece ser que ha tenido sus modificaciones para que trabaje bien y no falle
ojala este bien el circuito


----------



## Ratmayor

Lo consegui! jaja, aunque viendolo bien, me pareciera que el amplificador entrega unos 400W. Este lo habia simulado con el circuitmaker cambiando algunos componentes y dio buenos resultados, sería interesanta simularlo con otros programas para ver si entrega los mismos o mejores resultados que los que me dio a mi. Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

creo que originalmente es como en el adjunto,segun el foro diyaudio es un sony y dicen que la frecuencia de swicheo es baja,es de 500w 4ohm


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Alguien lo armo?

Voy a simularlo en proteus para ver que tal anda.

Saludos


----------



## arielcaso

hola, sigo atrasado con los proyectos jeje. el no ucd empezo a andar bien, le baje la tension a 55+55 lo deje andando despacito con un dvd y a las 4 horas de funcionamiento exploto todo, se quemaron los drivers y los mosfet (de 200v) cuando volvi a armarlo le puse un 337 y lo prendi con una lampara en serie y no anduvo, medi y las patas del bc337 estaban al revez, ec----ce lo di vuelta y anda bien aparentemente. sigue sonando bien pero distorsiona poco mas que antes cuando le subo mucho el volumen. seran los componentes truchos? suele pasar que andan un poco y se queman.creo que mañana me llegan componentes "aparentemente buenos", les sigo contando. espero no molestar a los que estan con proyectos mas complejos .saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

arielcaso dijo:
			
		

> espero no molestar a los que estan con proyectos mas complejos .saludos



Tranquilo, que estoy interesado en construir el ucd y el no ucd y me interesan tus comentarios, ya que lo has probado a ver que tal rinde.

Saludos.

Ademas, el titulo del thread se refiere al amplificador no ucd


----------



## Ratmayor

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> creo que originalmente es como en el adjunto,segun el foro diyaudio es un sony y dicen que la frecuencia de swicheo es baja,es de 500w 4ohm



Asi es, pero el amplificador en otros post fue ligeramente modificado, ese fue el que simule y aparentemente andó, con el circuito compuesto por Q20, R112 y EC61 nunca llego a funcionar...


----------



## FELIBAR12

alguien podria simular el amp que yo subi en el comentario #804?,se ve prometedor


----------



## arielcaso

bueno estuve midiendo un poco mas, parece que anda bien, quizas se queme solo por la calidad de los componentes, ahora no tengo ni ruidos ni nada, con el inductor y un parlante en serie con una resistencia de 470ohms suena perfecto. con alimentacion de 52+52v logre tener un sonido limpio  a 34v rms a la salida de parlante y ahi empieza como a recortar, lo que me parece correcto. el problema de la distorsion es cuando le pongo carga(8 ohms), ya sea carga de resistencias o parlante. la distorsion empieza a los 8v rms y va aumentando. probe alejar el inductor y la carga pero sigue de la misma manera, aleje la fuente y corrobore que no haya loops pero sigue igual. bueno, al menos obtuve la tension correcta en la salida y sin distorsion. osea con muy poquita carga anda perfecto y con 8 ohms distorsiona. como no se para donde disparar, le voy a cambiar los bc por 2n3904 y 2n3906 que al menos se que son originales. saludos!


----------



## ejtagle

Bueno... 1o) El IR2110 puede switchear tranquilamente hasta a 10 Mhz ... Por supuesto, lo usamos a mucha menos frecuencia... O sea, puede hacerse un amplificador full-range a partir del mismo sin dramas.
2o) La versión No UCD hay un caso en el que podría tener algún problema... A veces, entra en resonancia el inductor de salida con los tweeter piezoeléctricos (si es que usan de los mismos) ... El resultado puede terminar destruyendo el amplificador... Eso no pasa con la versión UCD, es por eso que sigo recomendándola , porque al tener realimentación de después del inductor, la resonancia no se da... Pero, enfin, para aquellos que están todavía con el No UCD, puenteen el inductor con una resistencia DE CARBON (no sirve si es inductiva) de 100 ohms, 2.5W (preferentemente de 5W) ... Eso debiera solucionar el problema. Es decir, puentear significa que tiene que quedar en paralelo al inductor, la resistencia ... 
Saludos!
PD: La versión no UCD no se puede alimentar con +/-90 v a menos que usen otros mosfets de salida., Especialmente el mosfet canal P es el problemático


----------



## moskillo

hola a todos, tanto tiempo estaba un poco alejado, pero aca con lo prometido, las fotos del amplificador terminado, en version stereo con la fuente de luciperro, perdonen la suciedad que tenia la potencia, pero que se le va a hacer sino habia que limpiarla ,jajaja, para la proxima un video sonando a full con subwoofer, y para los indecisos, realmente sin exagerar, suena realmente FUERTE, con muy buena calidad de sonido, no necesita soft start, cero ruido en reposo, no calienta casi nada, aunque por las dudas le puse el cooler, que es mas pa enfriar la fuente smps, bue sin mas ahi van ahhh y para culminar como mucho gastan 200 mangos con gabinete y todo, en la potencia gasto 20 pesos, QUIEN gasta eso en una potencia 200+ 200 watt reales, EJTAGLE te felicito   

matias alias----moskillo





















































[/img]


----------



## Tacatomon

Felicitaciones compañero Moskillo, te quedo un montaje Exelente, un poco apretado pero funcional.
Enhorabuena.

Saludos.

PD: El chasis es un centro de distribución de AC?


----------



## moskillo

hola gracias, tacatomon, no el chasis era de una central de alarma.

matias alias---moskillo


----------



## arielcaso

hola, comento que la distorsion no es mucha , no tengo cc a la salida ni pop ni nada, en un parlante de graves no escucho practicamente distorsion alguna, en un sub de auto menos! , parlante que no usare en mi vida, piezoelectrico seria un desproposito (aunque nunca se sabe, quizas haya alguno de calidad que no conozca). el sonido del amplificador la verdad es que me sorprendio gratamente, relamente no esperaba agudos tan nitidos!. sigo con poroblemas al bajar la impedancia. 
     Moskillo, impresionante lo suyo muy lindo el amplificador y todo terminado! ami el cooler a esa distancia hace un poquitillo ruido, lo tube que sacar de la caja metalica.
     Gracias Ejtagle, voy a probar la R en el inductor.
    pd. por ahi a los que le calentaba mucho probaron darle vuelta el bc337? los que compre tenian las patas c-e al revez y como solo le medi continuidad con un tester no me daba cuenta,andaba igual, aunque calentaba como pipa. un saludo!


----------



## adrian_escolar

Hola a todos. recien termino de armar el amp. lo conecte a la fuente, y funciono por no mas de 30 segundos y se me cocinaron los mosfet. no consegui el irf9530 y me vendieron el irf9540, me dijeron que funcionaba igual. ¿puede ser por eso que se quemo?

Durante esos 30 segundos funciono de 10
voy a revisar los bc 337 ¿son lo mismo C33740?

saludos


----------



## jorgehoracio

Hola, agradezco a Ejtagle por el gran aporte, y al foro por la gran ayuda brindada,  les cuento que armé la versión NO UCD y suena con una nitidez impresionante, lo alimento con una tensión de +56 0 -56 VCC, use transistores IRF630 e IRF9640, lo estoy usando para mover parlantes EV 15" y drivers de 1", anda muy bien, el único problemita que tengo es que se me filtra un ruido muy bajo, de muy alta frecuencia pero perceptible, tengo puesto el filtro (bobina y capacitor de poliéster), también cable mallado, pasado lo mas lejos posible del transformador y de los cables de salida a los parlantes, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## arielcaso

en la ucd , la faz del lado de los componentes esta al revez no? o ya estoy mareado. digo porque saque fotocopia sin mirar y ahora la voy a imprimir sobre el cobre y no me coincide...


----------



## joak33

estoy confundido, ¿que no acaso todos los transistores fabricados de todas las marcas con el mismo numero de denominacion deverian ser iguales por lo menos en la configuracion de pines?

otra cosa es que al ponerle cable blindado desaparece la mayoria de los ruidos, bueno eso en mi caso, pero yo recomiendo mil veces poner ese cable en la entrada de audio, para mi que es casi tan importante como el filtro.

saludos


----------



## joak33

otra cosa, a mi me parece que el diseño de la pcb del amplificador ucd es un poco apretado, yo modifique un poco la placa y los componentes quedan un poco mas separados solo que hay que poner dos pequeños puentes, me dio mejores resultados con respecto al ruido, si  les interesa lo subo.


----------



## Ratmayor

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> creo que originalmente es como en el adjunto,segun el foro diyaudio es un sony y dicen que la frecuencia de swicheo es baja,es de 500w 4ohm



Averiguando sobre el amplificador Sony, vi que se trataba de un SONY XM-D1000P5 que a su vez es bastante potente y es capaz de trabajar a baja impedancia (2 ohms)   para mas unfo aquí: http://www.sony.co.uk/product/icp-stream-amps/xm-d1000p5#pageType=Overview

Bien, simulando el amplificador tal como está en el diagrama jamas funcionará   , pero modificando un poco el circuito, y jugado con los valores de unos pocos componentes, al parecer todo anda bien según la simulacion, aqui envio el diagrama, seguido del archivo .ckt de CircuitMaker para quien lo quiera simular, saludos...  

Creo que me arriesgaré a ensamblarlo a ver que tal me va...


----------



## Tacatomon

El diseño es de sony, así que de su parte no esperes problemas, pero al modificarlo, mmm.

Otra es que solo responde hasta 1Khz?. Porlo que leí.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Asi es, porque es un amplificador para subwoofers... está un tanto modificado por 2 motivos, el primero es que tal como esta en el diagrama original, en la simulacion no fifa  y la otra razon es la posibilidad de usar componentes que se puedan conseguir facilmente...


----------



## A.V.

Buenas a todos, para los que tienen problemas con la no ucd, comento que mi experiencia fué la siguiente; hice 2 potencias y las pude hacer andar perfecto, a la primera, con woofers, con parlantes de 3 vías (con el filtro), con rangos extendidos, etc... sin chasis metálico, con chasis metálico, con tweeters piezoeléctricos, etc...nunca calentaron más de lo normal y cuando me creía que eran indestructibles, después de muchas pruebas satisfactorias, armé todo en un chasis muy prolijo con sus cables mallados, un punto de masa común, un transformador de 35+35 5A, fuente 6800uf por rama, etc....todo perfecto. 
Volaron al ****** los IRF. A diferencia de las pruebas, fué poner el filtro (inductor y capa 680nf) al lado de la potencia (por una cuestión de espacios en el chasis).
Conclusión en mi caso: El filtro lejos de la potencia y todo anda de 10.
Quizás alguno tenga el mismo problema.
Saludos





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El punto 6 invoca a Jasper y dice...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, les comento que armé el UCD, funciona 10 puntos. 

Para el filtro, es importante respetar los valores que colocó ejtagle en el esquema. En las primeras pruebas usé un capacitor de 470[nF] y un inductor de 10[uH], esto da un corte de unos 80[KHz], pero el capacitor se calentaba excesivamente y se filtraba ruido de alta frecuencia en el parlante. Subí el capacitor a 1[uF] y el ruido desapareció, pero ahora el IRF630 seguía calentándose demasiado. Terminé subiendo la inductancia a 18[uH] y ahí se terminaron los problemas. Dejo unas fotos.
















Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Hola A.V.
A mi me paso que todo andaba bien en el no ucd, y al poner la bobina fuera de la potencia (en el parlante), se quemaron los mosfet. Y menos mal que el interruptor es un termico de 10A o sino vuelo todo jejeje.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Mncolau veo que tambien a ti ya te salio la etapa UCD, ami me salio con pocas modificaciones, la alimentacion de 3.1V del ntegrado se las cambie a 4.7 y al inductor de salida le introduje un pedazo de un nucleo de ferrita y todo anduvo bien. Veo que te quedo muy linda la pcb, pero creo que los capacitores que le pusiste de filtrado de 470nF no son.   Y las resistencias que se ponen en los zener de alimentacion deben de ser de porlomenos 1 Watt y las pusiste de medio watt.

Mi etapa sigue funcionando al 100% sin calentamiento y alimentado con +-43Vcc....

Sigo esperando que me llegue el integrado ir2110 para armarme esa etapa... =)   suerte a todos


----------



## guille2

gracias mnicolau! Yo tenia el problema de calentamiento de los mosfets, cambie el inductor por 1 de 18uh con un capacitor de  1mf  y se resolvio el problema. Antes tenia de 10uh con un capacitor de 1.5. Mi amplificador es la versión no ucd.


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro te haya servido el dato guille2... ah y bienvenido al foro.

luisgrillo, si, los capacitores son de 470[nF] (en la 1º foto se puede ver el 474). Tienen un tamaño bastante reducido así que yo también le dudé la primera vez pero lo comprobé con el capacímetro! jeje, lo que no sé exactamente es la tensión máxima, deben ser de 63[V]. Las resistencias me las venden como de 1W, todas las de color gris lo son y también las coloradas de 390[Ω]. Ah y yo también cambié los zener por 5.1[V] por consejo de ejtagle, muchas gracias a él por semejante amplificador, un grande...

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

me parece que debemos tambien buscar nucleos de ferrita buenos para este tipo de aplicaciones,y experimentar con el filtro hasta dejarlo 10 para ir a la fija sin miedo de nada, creo que esta pieza es muy delicada en este circuito y merece mas atensión,no es solo dar cientos de vueltas en un carrete


----------



## luisgrillo

Yo creo que la etapa del filtrado va a ser unica par cada amplificador, por la variacion de tamaño y forma del inductor, la tolerancia del capacitor paralelo a la bocina y las caracteristicas unicas de cada componente del circuio amplificador, cada quien debe ajustar su filtrado cambiando el valor del capacitor y variando la inductancia de la bobina introduciendole trocitos de ferrita para ver su respuesta, 

Yo les recomiendo algo que ami me sirvio para poner a punto el amplificador.:

Poner un amperimetro en la alimentacion de la fuente del amplificador (yo lo puse en la bateria de 12V antes de la fuente conmutada).

Inyectarle una frecuencia de unos 60Hz (si lo van a utilizar para bajos), puede ser con un generador o sacar un voltage de la misma red electrica (claro, tomando su debida precaucion) con un divisor de voltage.

Poner a funcionar el amplificador a unos 3/5 de la potencia y checar el consumo de corriente, una ves hecho esto introducir pedasos de nucleos de ferrita de diferente tamaño para asi lograr el menor consumo de corriente en el amplificador.

Yo hice esto y deje el amplificador como si fuera de fabrica.   Se los recomiendo mucho para tener el maximo de eficiencia en el amplificador.


----------



## arielcaso

hola, entonces sera peligroso conectarlo a cualquier caja?, por ejemplo si tiene divisor pasivo para graves, medios o agudos, actuaria diferente y hasta quemarse el amplificador? .Tampoco quisiera conectarlo a una caja cara y que me queme por ejemplo un tweeter que cuestan fortuna. voy a probar el ucd . aproposito, no se puede dejar la frecuencia de trabajo en un valor fijo, digamos 300khz y asi hacer que los filtros actuen bien en todos los casos?. saludos


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos, sigo el tema de los amplificador clase D desde el principio y me he decidido a construir el que utiliza el IR2110, y tengo algunas  preguntas a ver si alguien  me las puede contestar:
el condensador c1 tiene 47uF y segun el esquema es no polarizado ¿es correcto?
si es polarizado ¿donde va el positivo? ¿conectado a la bobina de salida?
otra pregunta los condensadores c11 y c12 son polarizados tipo tantalo o es una errata.
espero no molestar mucho, 
saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que la etapa del filtrado va a ser unica par cada amplificador, por la variacion de tamaño y forma del inductor, la tolerancia del capacitor paralelo a la bocina y las caracteristicas unicas de cada componente del circuio amplificador, cada quien debe ajustar su filtrado cambiando el valor del capacitor y variando la inductancia de la bobina introduciendole trocitos de ferrita para ver su respuesta,
> 
> Yo les recomiendo algo que ami me sirvio para poner a punto el amplificador.:
> 
> Poner un amperimetro en la alimentacion de la fuente del amplificador (yo lo puse en la bateria de 12V antes de la fuente conmutada).
> 
> Inyectarle una frecuencia de unos 60Hz (si lo van a utilizar para bajos), puede ser con un generador o sacar un voltage de la misma red electrica (claro, tomando su debida precaucion) con un divisor de voltage.
> 
> Poner a funcionar el amplificador a unos 3/5 de la potencia y checar el consumo de corriente, una ves hecho esto introducir pedasos de nucleos de ferrita de diferente tamaño para asi lograr el menor consumo de corriente en el amplificador.
> 
> Yo hice esto y deje el amplificador como si fuera de fabrica.   Se los recomiendo mucho para tener el maximo de eficiencia en el amplificador.


Y tengo una pregunta: como sabe uno si el amplificador a medida que se varia el filtro va a seguir dando la misma potencia porque veo que si hay menos consumo, es de esperarse que de alguna manera la potencia se vea afectada,y la respuesta de frecuencia va a seguir normal para el rango audible? yo tengo un nucleo de fly back y he hecho esa prueba, de introducirlo en el carrete del filtro, pero lo que veo es que se apagan los agudos.Mis pruebas las he hecho con +/-32vdc y aparentemente funciona bien,se calienta si, pero me parece normal, por lo menos llega a quemar la mano pero despues de mucho tiempo usandolo(lo uso con menos de 4 ohm)y mis discipadores son pequeños,cuando esta sin sonido no se calienta,igual con bajo volumen, el sonido es bueno, mas sin embargo, yo manifeste tener un problema de continua en la salida como de 13v!,por un tiempo crei que era porque se habia soltado una pata de un transistor driver,o un diodo zener en corto(aunque no descarto esa posibilidad),despues, fue de 2v en la salida,y por ultimo agregue el inductor y solucione el problema,un poco(no del todo),no lo he probado nunca con el voltaje mas alto para no dañarlo pero igual le llegara la hora!
creo yo que el amplificador asi como esta es vulnerable a las interferencias del medio,razon por la cual se"vuelve loco" y nos da problemas.Ademas creo que un punto delicado y escondido es el pot de volumen,todo revisamos menos eso,por ahi se pueden colar cosas "raras",en otro foro lei que alguin hizo un amplificador class d  bastante potente y tenia 40 vdc en la salida! despues de tanto revisar, los culpables eran una resistencia de alambre y el pcb,no necesariamente mal hecho sino mal blindado. Solucion: rehacer el pcb pero para componentes smd, un lado como blindaje y el otro para el ruteo,  ahh y cambiar esa resistencia por otra que NO fuera de alambre,los problemas los tenia entre otras cosas porque usaba una fuente conmutada,que muy seguramente le interferia.
ahhh y tambien mandar a tierra los discipadores de calor,yo en una de mis pruebas los tocaba y enseguida el amp emitia un ruido como cuando esta mal filtrado algo,por ahi se puede empezar
de todas maneras en estos momentos seria bueno pedir ayuda a ejtagle para que nos colabore en estas cuestiones, de pronto ya nos hemos vuelto fastidiosos preguntandole cosas,pero una vez mas necesitamos su ayuda,porque es mejor dejar el amp en optimas condiciones, a prueba de todo como dice la tv.
Y empiezo preguntando:
es necesario usar discipadores de calor para el amp? o solo a nosotros se nos recalienta?,yo vi otro amp de similar potencia y no necesita de ellos,incluso es de mas voltaje.
Debemos blindar los cables de salida al parlante?
Que potenciometro de volumen es el adecuado para este circuito?
por que varios aqui en el foro han solucionado el problema de calor con mas vueltas en el inductor?, a que se debe eso?
la respuesta de frecuencia se daña al hacer esto no? deja de pasar agudos
por ultimo, alguien soluciono un problema de calentamiento debido a unos transistores drivers,raros, a que se debio eso? y esos nuevos transistores que uso en el circuito son adecuados?

gracias por la ayuda que nos puedas brindar Eduardo


----------



## luisgrillo

Bien, pues lo de la disminucion de los agudos es por que al introducir el trozo de ferrita aumenta muchisimo la inductancia del filtro, lo que hace que baje la frecuencia de corte del filtro, por eso la disminucion de los agudos.

Lo de blindar los cables de salida, lo creo conveniente si los cables pasan por encima de la bobina o de la circuiteria, si van directamente para fuera de la caja no creo que sea necesario blindarlos.

El potenciometro, si le van a poner cables para ponerlo en la caja, yo utilizaria el cable blindado, pues hay si se podria colar frecuencias parasitas y poner a malfuncionar al amplificador.

Entre mas vueltas al inductor, menor es la frecuencia de corte y menor es la disipacion de potencia en la bocina, por lo que se disipa mens potencia en el mal armado circuito. (debe de funcionar asi como dice ejtagle).

La respuesta a la frecuencia, al introducir la ferrita en la bobina claro que se atenua, pero si el amplificador sera para uso en subwoofer no tendrias inconveniente.

Yo creo que el diseño del amplificador esta con unos limites de rango muy estrecho, por lo que variacioes en los componentes del amplificador podrian causar el mal funcionamiento del mismo. Cuando se cambian los driver por otros transistores con mas ganancia (hfe) creo que le das una mayor respuesta a los cambios de corriente que circulan por el circuito.


Eso es lo que yo creo, es solo sugerencia, puedo estar mal, pero creo que estoy en lo correcto  saludos a todos


----------



## Tacatomon

Potenciomero por mi parte no le puse, No detecte ningún problema. Mis mosfets calentaban algo, pero ahora que veo es por  el inductor de salida. La verdad al principio tambien tenia algo de DC en la salida pero al pasar el tiempo en funcionamiento se iba poniendo decente. Nunca lo prove al 100%. Era un transformador de unos 40V rectificados y unos miserables 150W en total. Siempre que le quería meter caña hacia mucha distorción y muy fea.

Conclusión: Dificil de domar, pero sale a la primera. La calidad que ofrece no decepciona. Cuando lo probe la verdad no pude diferenciarlo de un AB, un sonido muy natural, agradable, cero zumbidos. Exelente.

Eso de reformar el PCB no lo creo necesario. Ya bien ensamblado y en un buen gabinete de acero ya no mas interferencia por los siglos de los siglos. Lo que veo muy critico es el inductor. tambien por ahí leí que es bueno adosarle un capacitor y una resistencia a la salida a forma de Red Zobel.

A ver que nos dice Ejtagle por que ya me dieron ganas de armarme otro.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Esa idea de la red zobel me gusto, bueno, la pondria en el amplificador no ucd, por que no le veo caso ponerle en el udc ya que todas las compensaciones las hace el propio amplificador


----------



## arielcaso

creo que parte del problema es , no se si lei bien , pero la frecuencia de trabajo entre 220khz y 500khz? varia mucho en el no ucd, no se si depende de la tension tambien, de los componentes y demas, los filtros de aire no deberian ser el problema , ya que con un simple calculo deberian tener valores correctos.  yo no puedo medir la frecuencia (con un tester me da cualquier cosa) pero quizas sea uno de los principales problemas. saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

para hacer un amplificador class-D de frecuencia fija tendrias muchisimo mas circuiteria.... estos amplificadores funcionan de maravilla... si tienen algun calentamiento o distorsion es que algo les quedo mal, puede ser un driver dañado, o un valor erroneo de resistencias...Estos amplificador funcionan bien... cuando se arman bien... deben revisar ,,,, usen su logica, recursos, procedimientos y experiencias para tratar de arreglar las fallas que puedan tener...


----------



## Tacatomon

Se supone que el No UCD oscila en el Megahertz. 
La red zobel sería para el No UCD, ya que se supone que estaría mas estable con diferentes cargas, pero no me acuerdo si aún tendria que cambierse el Inductor con el combio de parlantes de 8 a 4Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## A.V.

tacatomon, me parece que lo que dice ejtagle no es una red de zobel si es que te referís a esto:

Ejtagle dijo: La versión No UCD hay un caso en el que podría tener algún problema... A veces, entra en resonancia el inductor de salida con los tweeter piezoeléctricos (si es que usan de los mismos) ... El resultado puede terminar destruyendo el amplificador... Eso no pasa con la versión UCD, es por eso que sigo recomendándola , porque al tener realimentación de después del inductor, la resonancia no se da... Pero, enfin, para aquellos que están todavía *con el No UCD, puenteen el inductor con una resistencia DE CARBON* (no sirve si es inductiva) de 100 ohms, 2.5W (preferentemente de 5W) ... Eso debiera solucionar el problema. Es decir, puentear significa que *tiene que quedar en paralelo al inductor*, la resistencia ...


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, bueno la verdad que estuve leyendo mucho todo el foro pero no participando por que estuve trabajando en una nueva fuente switching que cuando tenga hecho un PCB y el circuito pasado en limpio la posteare ( la tengo armada en placa experimental ) y ademas,( aca le doy la buena noticia a unos cuantos ) arme el amplificador con el LM311 y el IR2110, los mosfet que use son los IRFP250, despues de hacer algunas modificaciones logre que funcione perfecto y la verdad que suena muy muy bien, asi que lo pueden armar tranquilos que va a funcionar pero hay que retocar un poco el circuito, tampoco lo pase en limpio y el PCB que hice esta sin las modificaciones asi que no lo posteo. algo que hay que agregar si o si es la resistencia con el diodo en paralelo que va en serie al GATE de los mosfet, esto evita que autooscile el mosfet y ademas agrega tiempo muerto de encendido pero no de apagado asi que tambien evita que se crucen los mosfet.
la tension maxima de alimentacion que probe fue de +/- 50V , cuando modifique el transformador de la fuente probare con mas.

aca dejo una foto del amplificador, en estos dias voy a sacar alguna foto a las mediciones con el osciloscopio.

muchisimas gracias EJTAGLE.

saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Esas son noticias maravillosas. Ricardodeni, te has convertido en unos de los pilares de la comunidad.
Gracias, yo soy uno de los que me pongo muy feliz con tu nuevo aporte y lo esperaré con ansias locas, je,je,je.


----------



## luisgrillo

Ricardodeni, que modificaciones le hiciste al circuito?, podrias postear una imagen del esquematico con los cambios que le hiciste porfa?


----------



## Tacatomon

Enhorabuena por tu exito Ricardodeni, esperamos mas avances y fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les subo un par de artículos de Texas Instruments relacionados al filtro de salida de amplificador clase D y al desacople de la alimentación de los mismos amplificador. Espero que les contribuya para aclarar algunas dudas que tengan

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

Ricardodeni, de donde sacaste el circuito con lm311 e ir2110, no lo veo por el post... gracias


----------



## dack_alex

oye tacatomon como eres el primero que me doy cuenta que eres de mexico mas o menos cuanto te salio armarte ese amplificador ya que me traen todo hecho bolas con que en pesos argentinos o si no no especifican bueno ojala y puedas sacarme de la duda


----------



## dack_alex

alguien me podria decir cuales son los documentos que ya estan corregidos para el amplificador (ucd) ya me hice bolas con tantos pcb y diagramas que ya no se cual esta bien


----------



## luisgrillo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

Esta en la pagina 2 posteado por ejtagle.

Yo tambien soy de mexico, y mas o menos me salio la armada (sin la fuente de alimentacion) en 100 pesos (cien pesos moneda mexinaca).


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Acá les subo un par de artículos de Texas Instruments...



¡Che, dejá de colgar buenos artículos que no me da el tiempo para leerlos!   

Una vez más, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## ricardodeni

bueno todavia no pude pasar en limpio el circuito ni el PCB , en algun momento lo voy a hacer y lo posteo ,pero para quien quiera empezar a armarlo las modificaciones serian:
1) lo que comente antes de las R del GATE de los mosfet 
2) agregar red de snubber a cada mosfet 
3) agregar un capacitor de poliester de 1uf conectado entre positivo y negativo de fuente
4) agregar un filtro pasa bajos en la entrada que deje pasar de 20Khz para abajo asi no se mete la RF por la entrada
mucho mas que eso no hay para hacer , eso si , la fuente tiene que tener mucha capacidad de filtrado como dijo eltagle, masomenos 10000uf por rama.

luisgrillo el circuito no lo encuentro en la maquina, lo imprimi y trabaje con esa hoja, en cuanto lo encuentre lo posteo, pero anda por este tema, es un circuito que ejtagle me dijo como hacer para mezclar el LM311 con el IR2110 y que lo posteo jory16 en este tema.

cacho: que suerte que no te de el tiempo, a mi no me da el ingles   

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

dack_alex dijo:
			
		

> oye tacatomon como eres el primero que me doy cuenta que eres de mexico mas o menos cuanto te salio armarte ese amplificador ya que me traen todo hecho bolas con que en pesos argentinos o si no no especifican bueno ojala y puedas sacarme de la duda



Unos 150 Pesos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> bueno todavia no pude pasar en limpio el circuito ni el PCB , en algun momento lo voy a hacer y lo posteo ,pero para quien quiera empezar a armarlo las modificaciones serian:
> 1) lo que comente antes de las R del GATE de los mosfet
> 2) agregar red de snubber a cada mosfet
> 3) agregar un capacitor de poliester de 1uf conectado entre positivo y negativo de fuente
> 4) agregar un filtro pasa bajos en la entrada que deje pasar de 20Khz para abajo asi no se mete la RF por la entrada
> mucho mas que eso no hay para hacer , eso si , la fuente tiene que tener mucha capacidad de filtrado como dijo eltagle, masomenos 10000uf por rama.
> 
> luisgrillo el circuito no lo encuentro en la maquina, lo imprimi y trabaje con esa hoja, en cuanto lo encuentre lo posteo, pero anda por este tema, es un circuito que ejtagle me dijo como hacer para mezclar el LM311 con el IR2110 y que lo posteo jory16 en este tema.
> 
> cacho: que suerte que no te de el tiempo, a mi no me da el ingles
> 
> saludos.


Sera esto?


----------



## Rodgers

al parecer no hay duda compañero FELIBAR12
si te puedes dar cuenta el esquema tiene los 4 bjts.........tip31.......entre otras...............que se ven en la imagen posteada por  ricardodeni................
aunque el esquema es algo similar a lo que estoy diseñando.............y que aun no acabo.............
muy pronto ponde a luz parte del trabajo!


----------



## ricardodeni

hola , efectivamente ese es el esquema felibar12.

saludos.


----------



## adrian_escolar

Hola a todos, ya tengo funcionando mi amplificador no ucd desde hace 15 dias. El sonido es espectacular, lo tengo funcionando con dos wofers de 10 pulgadas y dos tweters, el sabado note que uno de los tweters no funcionaba y hoy murio el que quedaba, los desarme y las bobinas estan carbonizadas, los tengo en serie con capacitores de 2,5 uF de poliester. no le coloque las bobinas a la salida del amplificador.
¿Puede ser por eso que se quemaron?

Saludos

P.D. despues agrego algunas fotos.


----------



## FBustos

Obvio, lee todo el post.
Si conectas tweeters se calentarán incluso sin audio.
Pone una bobina a la salida..
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal compañeros de la comunidad, para aquellos que puedan tener problemas con el inductor de salida, aqui les traigo ese pequeño aporte, espero sea de gran ayuda. Saludos... http://www.mantaro.com/resources/impedance_calculator.htm


----------



## blackhawk

hola a todos he decidido construir el amplificador en su primera version, yo solo queria saber que tipo de disipador tiene que usar los mosfets? tienen que ser muy grandes, por lo que he leido, estos clases d no disipan tanto como para ponerle un gran aluminio...gracias que Dios les bendiga mucho. ah otra cosa, quiero compara unos parlantes de 4 ohmios de cuantos vatios me la sugererìan gracias....


----------



## Ratmayor

blackhawk dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos he decidido construir el amplificador en su primera version, yo solo queria saber que tipo de disipador tiene que usar los mosfets? tienen que ser muy grandes, por lo que he leido, estos clases d no disipan tanto como para ponerle un gran aluminio...gracias que Dios les bendiga mucho. ah otra cosa, quiero compara unos parlantes de 4 ohmios de cuantos vatios me la sugererìan gracias....



Realmente los mosfer casi no calientan en este tipo de amplificador, pero se recomienda usar un pequeño disipador de 5W por seguridad. Con respecto a los parlantes, si los usaras para este amplificador, te recomendaria que fueran de 500W RMS. Saludos...


----------



## kanon

Que es lo maximo de vcc con el circuito con lm311 y ir21xx que soporta se mira interesante el armado Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Kanon el voltage maximo de alimentacion en este circuito seria de 100V por rama, ya que los transistores irfp tienen un voltage maximo de 200V.

Si te consigues mosfet de mas voltage puede elevarlo asta 250V, (500V de rama a rama)

Pero claro esto es exageradisimo.

Con un voltage de +-80Vcc tienes para que se escuche unas 3 cuadras de donde estes


----------



## kanon

Ok vato estare en el pcb dedicado a terminarlo con plano de gnd y agregarle dead time como dicen unas r y snuber no creo con un buen dead time sobra saludos lo cogere a 90 por riel..


----------



## Tacatomon

Que valores usaron para la red zobel de los mosfets?.

Está bien con un C de 100pF y una R de 10Ohm? (Lo ví en un diagrama comercial).


----------



## dack_alex

ok tacatomon en cuanto tenga tiempo y dinero lo armo gracias no soy un conocedor pero me gusta esto de la electronica y como estoy empezando quiero hacerme de un equipitopara mi compu, graias


----------



## blackhawk

hola a todos que Dios les bendiga tenia una duda con respecto al condensador de mica-plate de 820 picofaradios usado en la primera versión ya que no lo conseguí y bueno queria saber con que otro tipo de condensador podría reemplazarlo. gracias por su respuesta de antemano


----------



## blackhawk

hola a todos en la primera v ersion el pin 13 del tl074 es usado? gracias


----------



## RORO

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, les comento que armé el UCD, funciona 10 puntos.
> 
> Para el filtro, es importante respetar los valores que colocó ejtagle en el esquema. En las primeras pruebas usé un capacitor de 470[nF] y un inductor de 10[uH], esto da un corte de unos 80[KHz], pero el capacitor se calentaba excesivamente y se filtraba ruido de alta frecuencia en el parlante. Subí el capacitor a 1[uF] y el ruido desapareció, pero ahora el IRF630 seguía calentándose demasiado. Terminé subiendo la inductancia a 18[uH] y ahí se terminaron los problemas. Dejo unas fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



te felicito un amplificador muy bien hecho , esta placa es stereo ?


----------



## RORO

de todas las personas que han armado alguno , podria compartir un pcb para poder armarlo , gracias
seria genial si mnicolau se apiadara de nosotros los mas neofitos en el tema , 
gracias


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

en la pagina 2  de este tema esta el pcb  junto con algunas espesificasiones  ( pagina 2  mensaje  31 )

la persona que lo posteo se llama ejtagle


----------



## mnicolau

Hola RORO, como comenta jose miguel, el pcb está en el tema, te lo vuelvo a subir por las dudas. Es obra del amigo ejtagle... diseñador de este amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

gracias estaba medio mareado , saltando de un link a otro


----------



## ejtagle

Parece que el tema murió nomás (N)


----------



## hazard_1998

ejtagle, estoy a punto de ponerme a trabajar con tu amplificador UCD, el que esta hecho con el LM311, te hago una pregunta, yo siempre trabaje con amplificadores clase d modulados por una triangular o diente de sierra, de frecuencia fija, este es autooscilante, si yo construyo algo estereo, puede ser que aparezcan batidos de frecuencia por tener dos portadoras distintas que varian en frecuencia? a alguien le ha sucedido algo parecido?

por otro lado te comento que lo estoy volviendo a pasar a altium, si vos me lo permitis, para modificar el impreso, este esta muy bien, pero los footprint son medio chiquitos.. y es medio dificil el montaje, por otro lado queria mejorar el tema de la fuentesita del comparador, ademas te queria hacer una ultima consulta, como controlo el tiempo muerto en este circuito?


----------



## ejtagle

hazard_1998: Perdoname que te responda en forma tan abreviada, pero es que ya estoy medio cansado de repetir las cosas una y otra vez ... Todo lo que me preguntás, ya lo he respondido en este tema alguna vez...  Por favor, para obtner mayores detalles, es cuestión de buscar todas las respuestas que he posteado en esete tema (sólo son 75!) ... (si realmente juntara todas las respuestas e hiciera un resumen y lo posteara, seguro que nadie lo leería de todas formas  )

Bueno, a los hechos ... Las frecuencias portadoras de 2 canales independientes no pueden batirse, salvo que la fuente de alimentación no tenga el bypass de alta frecuencia correcto, y aún así, tampoco lo oirías (el amplificador corrige con la realimentación ese batido).. Es por eso que el amplificador UCD tiene 3 capacitores CERAMICOS de 1u/63v por rama de la alimentación ... Es el bypass de alta frecuencia del amplificador

Yo no he prohibido modificar el diagrama, pero es a tu entero riesgo... Modificar la plaqueta puede hacer que no ande como debe... El tema footprints, es rarísimo, porque estánhecho a medida con las hojas de datos de los componentes que corresponde poner ... Y yo mismo uso esos footprints para placas comerciales y jamás he tenido problemas de ninguna clase... Es más, si estás en BsAs, en GB componentes tienen justamente todos los componentes que enganchan en esos footprints

La fuentecita del comparador no es crítica, y si la idea es poner reguladores, cuidado, porque ningún 78x05 / 79x05 admite 40 volts a su entrada sin quemarse

El tiempo muerto está fijo por el diseño... Es el tiempo que tarda en pasar la salida del comparador de -0.7 a +0.7 v (en ese tiempo, ambos transistores están cortados) ... Podría aumentarse colocando un capacitorcito ahí ... O agregando más componentes a los gates de los mosfets (lo que no me convence, proque genera más disipación en los mosfets)

Bueno, saludos... ¡¡ Y, por favor, LEAN lo que he posteado antes !! -- Sino, en vez de avanzar, es como que estamos haciendo círculos sobre los mismos temas todo el tiempo!


----------



## hazard_1998

ejtagle dijo:


> hazard_1998: Perdoname que te responda en forma tan abreviada, pero es que ya estoy medio cansado de repetir las cosas una y otra vez ... Todo lo que me preguntás, ya lo he respondido en este tema alguna vez...  Por favor, para obtner mayores detalles, es cuestión de buscar todas las respuestas que he posteado en esete tema (sólo son 75!) ... (si realmente juntara todas las respuestas e hiciera un resumen y lo posteara, seguro que nadie lo leería de todas formas  )
> 
> Bueno, a los hechos ... Las frecuencias portadoras de 2 canales independientes no pueden batirse, salvo que la fuente de alimentación no tenga el bypass de alta frecuencia correcto, y aún así, tampoco lo oirías (el amplificador corrige con la realimentación ese batido).. Es por eso que el amplificador UCD tiene 3 capacitores CERAMICOS de 1u/63v por rama de la alimentación ... Es el bypass de alta frecuencia del amplificador
> 
> Yo no he prohibido modificar el diagrama, pero es a tu entero riesgo... Modificar la plaqueta puede hacer que no ande como debe... El tema footprints, es rarísimo, porque estánhecho a medida con las hojas de datos de los componentes que corresponde poner ... Y yo mismo uso esos footprints para placas comerciales y jamás he tenido problemas de ninguna clase... Es más, si estás en BsAs, en GB componentes tienen justamente todos los componentes que enganchan en esos footprints
> 
> La fuentecita del comparador no es crítica, y si la idea es poner reguladores, cuidado, porque ningún 78x05 / 79x05 admite 40 volts a su entrada sin quemarse
> 
> El tiempo muerto está fijo por el diseño... Es el tiempo que tarda en pasar la salida del comparador de -0.7 a +0.7 v (en ese tiempo, ambos transistores están cortados) ... Podría aumentarse colocando un capacitorcito ahí ... O agregando más componentes a los gates de los mosfets (lo que no me convence, proque genera más disipación en los mosfets)
> 
> Bueno, saludos... ¡¡ Y, por favor, LEAN lo que he posteado antes !! -- Sino, en vez de avanzar, es como que estamos haciendo círculos sobre los mismos temas todo el tiempo!


perdon, eduardo, el tema lo vengo leyendo, lo que pasa es que algunas cosas estan repartidas en varios hilos distintos , por el tema del pcb, no es para criticartelo, de hecho esta excelentemente pensado, mascara de masas para el lazo de realimentacion, conexion en estrella del centro de masa y de la realimentacion, mascaras de masa para los track de señal.. etc., el tema es que los footprint, realmente no son para los componentes que dicen ser, (yo soy cliente habitué de GB componentes y conozco bien su mercaderia) los footprint que colocaste para las resist de baja potencia al 1% son para las SFR16S, y estas son al 5%, las que son al 1% son las LR1 que tienen el mismo tamaño fisico que las PR01, en lo personal, yo les doy una distancia entre centros de agujero de 10mm o 390mils, los diodos de 1w igual, y los de 1/2w y los 1n4148, 8mm o 315mils, por el lado de los tiempos muertos es porque no veo nada que garantize (a simple vista) el tiempo muerto, pregunto, cuando uno de los dos bipolares (Q1 o Q2) entra en conduccion, realmente el otro ya esta al corte?, pregunto esto por el hecho de que si cambio el tipo de mosfet o aumento la tension de fuente, el tiempo muerto habria que recalcularlo y corregirlo, ya que la carga de compuerta aumenta, y aumenta el tiempo que tarda la tension de gate en pasar de Vt...  por el tema de la fuentesita de +-3V no quiero colocar los 780x sino una fuentesita aislada dedicada.

Siempre me intereso ver el funcionamiento de los clase d autooscilantes, por eso estoy por ver como funciona este, mañana me pondre con el inductor, en lo personal voy a probar con nucleos de carbonyl, ademas de la inductancia, es muy importante el Q?, hace falta usar litz o con un par de alambres alcanza?.. bueno, espero no haberte mareado mas de la cuenta.. mas luego, despues de hacer funcionar este, y cuando la tenga mas clara con esta topologia (no me queda muy claro como genera el PWM) vere de hacer uno con mosfets solo canal n, driver tipo IR2110 y comparador con salida diferencial... (tengo unos cuantos LM361 y otros tantos de TL712)

saludos desde Bs As


----------



## ejtagle

Por el tema de si los transistorcitos cortan a tiempo, sí lo hacen, porque no trabajan a corte y saturación, sino en area lineal (es adrede, sino realmente no andaría)
Reconozco que el tema del tiempo muerto es un tema complicado, por eso elegí mosfets con capacidad de gate similar ... Para que los tiempos fuesen similares... Y además, hay otra cosa, que es que amayor tiempo muerto, mayor distorsión en la amplificación (la justificación está varias, varias páginas más atrás) ... Por eso es critico un tiempo muerto lo más pequeño posible... Con el IR21xx está en el orden de los 100nS, y con el driver discreto que yo propuse, y los mosfets que escogí , debe de estar en el orden de 30nS .... Por eso, cuidado con las modificaciones o las sustituciones, porque traen problemas...!
Por el tema de los footprints, fijate que no todo va con 1%... De hecho, solo unas pocas resistencias necesitan ser metalfilm al 1%, y están marcadas en el diagrama. Es más, la mayoría posiblemente incluso pudieran ser de 1/8W carbón.
 Por el tema de cómo funciona, bueno, talvez te suene mejor... Es un controlador de potencia I (es decir, no tiene parte proporcional ni derivada) . El inductor es el integrador del error (ahí tendrías que hacer el análisis del lazo de realimentación para verlo... tal como lo hice yo hace tiempo)
En inductor de salida no es crítico, pero el núcleo no debe satrarse con la corriente pico, ni puede calentar con la frecuencia de switching (200khz) ... A tener en cuenta, porque muchos núcleos no van

Saludos!


----------



## nene

Eduadro, una consulta..

*ejtagle dijo:* 
_En relación a la potencia máxima, la limitación fundamental son los mosfets de salida. Especialmente el de canal P, que sólo soporta 100volts, por lo que la máxima tensión de alimentación será de +/-50v (porque entre los 2 rieles de alimentación hay 100v). Cambiando el mosfet de canal P por uno de más tensión, pueden subir la tensión de alimentación y la potencia sin ninguna otra modificación (excepto, talvez, aumentar la potencia de las resistencias usadas para regular la tensión del TL084 con esos 2 diodos zener que tiene. Y si suben demasiado la tensión (más de +/- 150 volts, tendrán que ver los MPSAx2 también)._​..con respecto al circuito con el TL074, en el caso de aumentar la ddp de alimentacion a unos +-70VDC, cambiando los mosfet por unos IRF240 / IRFP9240 (con otro encapsulado y demas..es solo una pregunta "teorica"..), la resistencia del feedback debería ser modificada para obtener el maximo posible!?..a que nivel recomendarias cambiarla?..

*Gracias por todo el aporte* y saludos..;-)

NENE


----------



## ejtagle

Si, hay que cambiar el valor.. si la tensión sube de 40 a 70, el valor de la resistencia
debe aumentarse en un 70/40

Hablando de otro tema... ¿ Qué tanto quorum tendría para liberar la placa del UCD con IR2110 y mosfets sólo canal-N ?-- O sea, lo que no quiero es volverme loco con preguntas de cómo hacerlo andar... porque, al ser un circuito demasiado flexible, quedaría en manos del que lo arme los componentes exactos a usar...


----------



## guille2

ejtagle dijo:


> Hablando de otro tema... ¿ Qué tanto quorum tendría para liberar la placa del UCD con IR2110 y mosfets sólo canal-N ?-- O sea, lo que no quiero es volverme loco con preguntas de cómo hacerlo andar... porque, al ser un circuito demasiado flexible, quedaría en manos del que lo arme los componentes exactos a usar...




    Hola egtagle ese seria otro gran aporte suyo.
  Yo creo que si bien se van a generar dudas, las preguntas las puede contestar alguien que ya aya armado el circuito. Mas atrás hay algunos cambios que hizo ricardodeni para que ande, ese ya es un buen punto de partida. 
  Se que mi nivel de conocimiento es bajo pero, si lo puedo hacer andar no tengo problema en explicar como lo hice. En mi caso me sirvió de mucho las experiencias que han tenido otros con los circuitos anteriores.
  Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola ejtagle, seria muy bueno el aporte ya por ejemplo yo no he podido armar el amplificador porque es muy dificil donde yo vivo conseguir los mosfet de canal P.

Si no es mucha molestia, podria adjuntar tambien el esquema, pára hacerle yo mismo el PCB. Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## nene

gracias por la respuesta!..me lo imaginaba..

ahora una curiosidad: por que la mania de plaquetas de 5 x 6 cm!?..es una buena idea la de minimizar espacio, pero POR DIOS, LAS PISTAS PARECEN TODA UNA!!..yo estoy haciendo los pcb por el metodo de insolacion..quedan muy bien...pero complicado el ruteado ese!!..de todas formas hay que admitirlo: muy conveniente el tamaño..MUY PERO MUY CONVENIENTE!..pregunta: las pistas del clase D con el tl074 REALMENTE AGUANTAN LA CORRIENTE PICO EN DC NECESARIA PARA ESOS 200W CON CARGA DE 4OHMS!?..

saludos!!

nene


----------



## ejtagle

Hay 2 motivos para las placas pequeñas... 1o, que me gustan! , y otro motivo, que también acá es muy importante, y hay mucha gente que está obviando, que es que cuando se trabaja con circuitos que usan potencia y altas frecuencias (como es un amplificador clase D), mientras más chica la placa, menor superficie de radiación de ruido, o sea, emite menos ruido. Idealmente, tendría que ser doble faz con agujeros metalizados, pero dejémosla así, porque sino se vuelve imposible de realizar la placa en casa por el método de transferencia.
Y la tercera, es que mientras más largas las pistas, más potencia se pierde en ellas por disipación en el cobre

En relación al tema de si las pistas soportan o no la corriente, en el caso del SwitchingAmp, recomiendo estañar las pistas que unen los mosfets a la alimentación, y las pistas que unen los mosfets a la salida.. Y la que une la masa de la alimentación a la masa del parlante. Las demás no deberían tener inconvenientes

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Hola, en realidad no me gusta cargar el foro con cosas que no impliquen un aporte, ya sea una respuiesta o una pregunta que de alguna forma no ayude a todos, pero no me resisti a agradecer al compañero ejtagle por la predisposicion y buena voluntad para  respondernos todas las preguntas, muchas veces hasya dos o mas veces lo mismo, gracias a Dios(opinion personal)  pro contar con personas asi (como mucha mas que participan y ayudan)

Muchas gracias ejtagle, 
un abrzo

edito: perdon por la escritura, cambie el teclado pensando que era el problema, pero no, parece que soy yo nomas


----------



## djydel2009

Hola, soy nuevo en este mundo de la electronica y e estado leyendo los comentarios anteriores y me parece que es un buen amplificador.... me gustaria armar este Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet.... pero me gustaria que me ayudaran si no es mucha moslestia.... hay una nueva tecnologia para las fuentes de alimentacion sin transformador y creo que vi en publicaciones anteriores un amplificador que tenia una fuente de las que le hablo .... por favor si alguien tiene un diagrama de este tipo de fuente..... Hasta luego y espero su pronta respuesta.....


----------



## guille2

Hola @djydel, date una vuelta por este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/
  Hay tenes todo para hacer la fuente. El circuito es el que posteo Ricardo. 
  Te recomiendo que armes primero el amplificador para ir ganando experiencia aunque si nunca armaste uno podrías  empezar con algo mas fácil, como un tda2050 que no es caro.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

@mnicolau una pregunta los zener que cambiaste por los de 5.1v son los que alimentan el ic lm311h que son de 3v


----------



## cubateria

hola, soy bastante nuevo en el foro pero me he leido casi todo acerca de las experiencias de los demas  y me he decidido a armar amplificador con el primer circuito que se posteo (switchingamp) pero tengo una duda: se puede sustituir el tl074 por dos tl072, cambiando el PCB por supuesto, el problema es que yo vivo en Cuba y conseguir componentes se hace bastante dificil aunque he conseguido casi todo lo demás canibaleando equipos viejos y rotos el tl074 no aparece pero si algunos tl072, vi los datasheets y básicamente el 074 son dos 072, pero no obstante pregunto.
gracias por adelantado


----------



## mnicolau

Diego German dijo:


> @mnicolau una pregunta los zener que cambiaste por los de 5.1v son los que alimentan el ic lm311h que son de 3v



Sip, esos son los zener que cambié, por consejo de ejtagle, no es que se me ocurrió a mi hacerlo .

Saludos


----------



## suspeso

Para menor poder se la bajaria el amperaje o el voltaje? por ejemplo tengo una fuente simetrica de +/-25V (%=+/-5v) a 3A, como que potencia me pudiera dar, si es que me puede dar algo de potencia, solo para probarlo ya que todavia no armo la fuente porque aun no he conseguido el transformador


----------



## crazysound

ejtagle dijo:


> Hay 2 motivos para las placas pequeñas... 1o, que me gustan! , y otro motivo, que también acá es muy importante, y hay mucha gente que está obviando, que es que cuando se trabaja con circuitos que usan potencia y altas frecuencias (como es un amplificador clase D), mientras más chica la placa, menor superficie de radiación de ruido, o sea, emite menos ruido. Idealmente, tendría que ser doble faz con agujeros metalizados, pero dejémosla así, porque sino se vuelve imposible de realizar la placa en casa por el método de transferencia.
> Y la tercera, es que mientras más largas las pistas, más potencia se pierde en ellas por disipación en el cobre
> 
> En relación al tema de si las pistas soportan o no la corriente, en el caso del SwitchingAmp, recomiendo estañar las pistas que unen los mosfets a la alimentación, y las pistas que unen los mosfets a la salida.. Y la que une la masa de la alimentación a la masa del parlante. Las demás no deberían tener inconvenientes
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola ejtagle, te comento a vos y a todos los amantes del audio, que he armado la versión con el tl074 y me ha funcionado de una. Pero con un inconveniente: Q1 y Q2 calientan demasiado (lo estoy alimentando con +-36V) a tal punto que en un par de horas se calientan todos los componentes de la placa ( fenómeno ayudado por las resistencias de los zener). Le puse un disipador a cada uno pero creería que hay un problema porque no debieran calentar. Los valores de las polarizaciones son Vce=26V en ambos, Vbe=1,4V en el 42 y Vbe=2,4V en el 92.

Me olvidaba... tuve que usar el IRF9640 porque no conseguí el 9530 (pero es más parecido al 630... me parece) y no conseguí los BC337-BC327 por lo que le puse BC546-BC556, no se si será esto el problema.....

Bueno espero que me puedas ayudar amigo...

Y muchas gracias por los aportes que estás dando... sos un genio!!!


----------



## cejas99

Compañeros saludos, les hago una pregunta, el potenciómetro de 1K que trae este circuito se puede omitir para alimentarlo directamente con un previo, o por ser diseño clase D influiría en algo? gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## walter807

Buenas a toda la gente del foro, les cuento que arme la version UCD y no me anduvo a la primera, esto mas que todo va para los que la quieren armar  para que se vayan preparando:

1- Arme el ampli con alimentacion de +-50V y en la protoboard (y por ahora ahi se queda)
2- No consegui la pareja 2n5551 y 2n5401 asi que le puse los mpsa92 y mpsa 42,   medi  el el hfe de los 92 y dio aproximadamente 200 y los 42 entre 100 y 150 (medi un monton y puse los de mayor ganancia)
3- Mosfet puse los que consegui irf540 y 9540

4- De las resistencias al 1% solo consegui las de 470 y 47 ohm

Segun lo anterior arme todo y serie mediante lo alimente, le inyecte un tono de 1khz y andaba pero solo el semisiclo negativo, el problema se soluciono al cambiar los zener de 3.3V por zeners de 5.1v, la bobina que mejor me anduvo es e 3.3mH, si mH , en un toroide de 60mm de diametro por 15mm de alto, probe en un toroide de fuente de pc bobinado con 20uH y calentaba como el sol!!.
Es impresionante la potencia del amplificador y no calienta nada, pero hay un pequeño problema que al parecer a nadie le paso a lo 25V pico a pico de salida sobre una carga resistiva de 7.7ohm aparece distorcion de cruce, que aumenta bastante mas a 45vpp
que es lo maximo que le saque, si alguien sabe como solucionar esto me avisa, saludos 

PD: El pote de 1k es muy util cuando haces pruebas.


----------



## cejas99

Armé este amplificador, lo alimento con +-47v con la SMPS de Mariano, usé BD139 BD140 en reemplazo de los BC327 y BC337, la pcb original la modifique un poco para adaptarla a mis necesidades, lo estoy usando para un subwoofer Pioneer http://www.pioneer-latin.com/es/productos/tsw307f-58.html y créanme que el sonido es muy potente, retumba casi toda la casa y el amplificador ni tibio, casi no calienta estoy muy contento con este amplificador además sale muy barato hacerlo, así que si están pensando en hacerlo anímense no se arrepentirán, dejo el pcb que yo hice probado y funcionando como aporte para el que quiera hacerlo, anda de una una.
Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

felicitaciones , te quedó barbaro.

saludos.


----------



## cejas99

ricardodeni dijo:


> felicitaciones , te quedó barbaro.
> 
> saludos.


Muchas gracias Ricardo


----------



## armandolopezmx

felcidades cejas99.
oye,  con que programas haces esos diagramas y luegos los pasas a pdf????????


----------



## cejas99

armandolopezmx dijo:


> felcidades cejas99.
> oye,  con que programas haces esos diagramas y luegos los pasas a pdf????????


Hola, para el pcb uso el PCB wizard y para pasarlo a pdf uso el solid converter.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Para Cejas:

A que se debe que hayas usado los transistores BD139/140  en vez de los bc327/37? pirateria? mal funcionamiento?

Te cuento que  tuve un problema con el amplificador.Resulta que lo habia estado usando con +30/-30 sin complicaciones pero cuando lo quise subir a +40/-40 se calentaban exageradamente los mosfet sin razon alguna.Pensando en los comentarios de paginas anteriores a problemas parecidos,reemplacé algunos de los transistores pequeños y elimine el calentamiento solo en el IRF630 pero seguia calentandose solo el IRF9530.
Bueno..... segui reemplazando esos transistores y no solucionaba nada.Entonces cambie al IRF9530 por IRF9640 y ya no sucede eso, pero no se hasta que temperatura es normal que se caliente.Con +30/-30 quema la mano pero al cabo de una hora continua con una carga de algo menor a los 4ohm.Con +40/-40 probe una cancion y entibia enseguida pero no llega a quemar la mano.

Entonces: 


Se  calienta o no se calienta?
Necesita o no se necesita discipador?
 
porque si no se necesita algo malo esta sucediendo en mi circuito!
mejor dicho, que calor es el normal en este montaje


----------



## cejas99

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Para Cejas:
> 
> A que se debe que hayas usado los transistores BD139/140  en vez de los bc327/37? pirateria? mal funcionamiento?
> 
> Te cuento que  tuve un problema con el amplificador.Resulta que lo habia estado usando con +30/-30 sin complicaciones pero cuando lo quise subir a +40/-40 se calentaban exageradamente los mosfet sin razon alguna.Pensando en los comentarios de paginas anteriores a problemas parecidos,reemplacé algunos de los transistores pequeños y elimine el calentamiento solo en el IRF630 pero seguia calentandose solo el IRF9530.
> Bueno..... segui reemplazando esos transistores y no solucionaba nada.Entonces cambie al IRF9530 por IRF9640 y ya no sucede eso, pero no se hasta que temperatura es normal que se caliente.Con +30/-30 quema la mano pero al cabo de una hora continua con una carga de algo menor a los 4ohm.Con +40/-40 probe una cancion y entibia enseguida pero no llega a quemar la mano.
> 
> Entonces:
> 
> 
> Se  calienta o no se calienta?
> Necesita o no se necesita discipador?
> 
> porque si no se necesita algo malo esta sucediendo en mi circuito!
> mejor dicho, que calor es el normal en este montaje


Hola, usé los BD139-140 por que no encontré los BC 337-327, en este amplificador los mosfet entibian pero no exageradamente, pero como comentó el creador de este amplificador; por seguridad es mejor ponerle disipadores.
Saludos


----------



## franciscozener

Hola a todos la plena que uds. Son unos vacanales los felicito por compartir movidas como estas les agradzco mucho


----------



## mnicolau

Mauricio te ha quedado muy bien esa placa terminada, qué bueno que funcione correctamente, a disfrutarlo...

Saludos


----------



## cejas99

mnicolau dijo:


> Mauricio te ha quedado muy bien esa placa terminada, qué bueno que funcione correctamente, a disfrutarlo...
> 
> Saludos


Mariano muchas gracias, la verdad es que suena con bastante potencia y unos bajos muy profundos, es normal que se caliente el subwoofer?
Saludos


----------



## JAMTRONIC

Saludos.. Este circuito que ancho de banda tiene?, me imagino que de 20Hz a 20KHz, si es así alguien me puede decir como aumentar el rango a unos 50Khz.. Gracias.


----------



## daniel escobar

que tal cejas99 oye esta version en su salida no lleva bobina?? o por que no la mencionas en tu pdf que publicas???? bueno ojala puedas ayudarme gracias!


----------



## cejas99

daniel escobar dijo:


> que tal cejas99 oye esta version en su salida no lleva bobina?? o por que no la mencionas en tu pdf que publicas???? bueno ojala puedas ayudarme gracias!



Hola, no lleva bobina porque lo estoy usando en un subwoofer y para este no se necesita.


----------



## daniel escobar

gracias cejas99 descargue este soft para calcular bobinas checalo a ver si es funcional ahh y si alguien tiene el diametro de la bobina y el calibre del alambre asi como el no de espiras que le haya funcionado se agradeceria bastante aqui el link 


		Código:
	

[/URL][URL]http://www.4shared.com/get/153350439/a11a1ecf/Programa_Clculo_Bobina.html[/URL][URL="http://www.4shared.com/get/153350439/a11a1ecf/Programa_Clculo_Bobina.html"]


----------



## Tacatomon

Si los BD139/140 funcionan, entonces se puede probar a remplazar todo el driver que maneja la puerta del mosfet. Así se puede reducir el calentamiento ya que el encapsulado es mayor que el TO-92 de los pequeños que usa.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Diego German

puedo utilizar un nucleo de ferrita de esos que tienen las fuentes de pc para fabricar el inductor de salida del amplificador y si es posible cual seria el numero de cable a utilizar y cuantas vueltas sobre el tiroide tendria que hacer
mnicolau es el nucleo del inductor de salida de la fuente smps que tu subiste al foro


----------



## Tacatomon

Diego German dijo:


> puedo utilizar un nucleo de ferrita de esos que tienen las fuentes de pc para fabricar el inductor de salida del amplificador y si es posible cual seria el numero de cable a utilizar y cuantas vueltas sobre el tiroide tendria que hacer
> mnicolau es el nucleo del inductor de salida de la fuente smps que tu subiste al foro



Para hacer la bobina en base a un toroide, necesitas saber los datos tecnicos de este ultimo para no hacer cualquier cosa. Más vale comprarlo nuevo o ya hecho.

Saludos!!!


----------



## BUSHELL

A propósito del ampli de Cejas99, quien reemplazó los bc327 y Bc337 por BD139/140 y funcionan bien



Tacatomon dijo:


> Si los BD139/140 funcionan, entonces se puede probar a remplazar todo el driver que maneja la puerta del mosfet. Así se puede reducir el calentamiento ya que el encapsulado es mayor que el TO-92 de los pequeños que usa.



Yo rescato esto, que se escribió hace mucho tiempo:



			
				Ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> Para conmutar un mosfet rápido, hay que darle un pico de corriente de 1A o más, por lo que debemos tener cuidado al elegir los transistores que componen el driver de compuerta de mosfet. Es un PICO de 1A, porque una vez que el mosfet conmutó, ya la compuerta no consumirá mas corriente (pen'semoslo como que la compuerta es un capacitor, y debemos cargarlo y descargarlo muy rápido, porque cuando la tensión en ese "capacitor" es 0, el mosfet está abierto, y cuando la tensión en ese "capacitor" es 12v, o más, el mosfet está saturado.
> >Transistores de potencia no funcionan, porque son demasiado lentos , lentos para encenderse (1uS) y MUY lentos para apagarse (por ser transistores, en el orden de 1uS), y si dejamos que se saturen, en el orden de 20uS o más)
> >Los drivers tienen que ser rápidos, y no necesitar mucha corriente para activarse... Para ésto, los transistores de naja señal son ideales, SIEMPRE y CUANDO evitemos que se saturen, considerando el uso en el circuito, y si es posible que un transistor se sature, DEBEMOS usar diodos antisaturación SI o SI, y TIENEN que ser los correctos para los transistores usados... Mientras no se saturen, podemos esperar de un transistor de baja señal, frecuencias de conmutación de 10nS. Además de eso, no necesitan mucha corriente de base para activarse , y son capaces de dar picos (sólo PICOS) de corriente de 1 A (típico para el par BC327/BC337)



Comparando los esquemas del ampli con el TL074 y el que lleva el LM311, son muy similares. Pero siguen siendo insustituíbles los Q3 (BC337)y Q4 (BC327) Por eso es que yo creía que “algo” debían de tener, para que ejtagle no los sustituya, tal como sí hizo flexiblemente con todos los demás (2n5401, 2n5551, mpsax2…).
La experiencia de Cejas99, me deja gratamente sorprendido. 

Les recuerdo que a veces no nos andaba este ampli(el que lleva el TL074), debido a que el Q3 bc337, está viniendo con las patitas al revés. Solo se le debe dar media vuelta y listo, el ampli sale a la primera. O checar primero, en qué orden vienen las patitas.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pero ya vez que en la practica salen nuevas cosas a relucir. ¿apoco no?

Yo lo probare, desempolvare mi viejo UCDTL074 y lo probare con ciertos transistorsitos!!!! ñaca ñaca ñaca!!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## FELIBAR12

A mi ningun chiquitin bcxxx de esos me dio buenos resultados,solo calentamiento pero funcionaba.Cambie el irf9530 por irf9640 y todo en orden hasta el momento,como no tengo datos del comportamiento ideal del amplificador no se que decir,solo que entibia.


----------



## mnicolau

Unas fotos del ampli switching del 1º post. Armé un pcb nuevo (en realidad es una adaptación del pcb de Eduardo) estéreo en una placa 10x10. Una joyita realmente el amplificador, excelente sonido, cero ruido en el parlante estando sin señal en la entrada y es increible ver los mosfets de salida trabajar sin disipador y apenas entibiarse. Gracias por el ampli Eduardo.

Ah y no cuesta más de 6U$S armarlo...







Saludos


----------



## cejas99

Mariano te quedo excelente y lo mejor de todo la temperatura que maneja este amplificador, aparte de la calidad de sonido.
Felicitaciones


----------



## daniel escobar

que tal siguiendo con este post estoy terminando la version de cejas99 gracias por ponerla enlinea , pondre imagenes ya terminado


----------



## cejas99

daniel escobar dijo:


> que tal siguiendo con este post estoy terminando la version de cejas99 gracias por ponerla enlinea , pondre imagenes ya terminado


Hola, veo que te esta quedando muy bien! cualquier pregunta o duda espero poderte ayudar.
Saludos


----------



## guillevelo

Hola a todos, antes que nada gracias por todo lo que hacen y por como nos ayudan a todos!!!

Les cuento que armé hace unos meses la version con TL despues de renegar con algunos bc337/327. Me funcionó bien con los bc55x/54x. Lo tengo alimentado con +-50vcc, y los mosfets irf640 y 9640. 
Ya con un solo canal parece que se me cae la casa abajo, sonido excelente, 0 ruidos, nada de frecuencia de conmutacion. Arme el otro canal, lo probe solo y anda igual que el primero. Horas funcionando y apenas calientan los mosfet.

El problema se me presenta cuando conecto los dos canales juntos, ahi aparece un sonido agudo audible, la frecuencia del sonido varia un poquito en cuanto muevo los potenciometros de volumen, pero siempre esta presente.

Será problema de filtrado de la fuente?? solo tienen dos eletroliticos de 4700 por cada canal. probe solo por curiosidad aumentar el inductor de salida hasta 100uH aun con el capacitor 1,5uf y el sonido se reduce un monton pero tambien bajan mucho los agudos de la musica entre 10k y 20k.

Probe cambiar todos los transistores drivers de ambos canales, y hasta fabrique un tercer canal para probar combinaciones pero siempre es lo mismo.
Que se me puede estar escapando? 

Gracias a todos de antemano
Saludos


----------



## dyc

Hola a todos esta pregunta va dirigida principalmente a ejtagle, aunque si alguien cree que puede contestarme estaré encantado en leer sus respuestas. La pregunta es la siguiente, estoy realizando mi proyecto fin de carrera y estoy haciendo un amplificador en clase D, ahora estoy puesto con la realimentación desde el filtro hacia la modulación pwm, he visto en el diseño de ejtagle que su realimentación consiste en un regulador PI, pero mi pregunta es como se ha diseñado ese regulador, si directamente a base de prueba y error o mediante un estudio de realimentación por bloques, ya que si ha sido mediante un estudio por bloques no se como modelizar la modulación pwm en el dominio de laplace. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno primero que todo muy buenos dias esta es la primera vez que posteo en este foro y la verdad que ya estaba terminando de leer todo pero me toco salir a hacer unos arreglos. 
pero mas que todo yo queria hacer una preginda es solo una duda con respecto al remplazo de los mosfets en cualquiera de las versiones  tanto la ucd como la exprimental mi duda es respecto al rdson de los mosfets entre mas alto mejor???
expongo mi remplazo:

irf630 = rdson:0.40Ω 9A ~ irfp140 = rdson:0.077Ω 31A
irf9530 = rdson:0.30Ω 12A ~ irfp9140 = rdson:0.20Ω 21A

todos a excepcion del 630 manejan 100 v me quedaron interesando estos transistores por que son los que utilizan los amplificadores crest audio 9000:1 para hacer el cambio de voltaje bajo a alto (trabaja clase H el ampli) y utiliza 3 por rama en cada tarjeta (son dos tarjetas y cada una maneja 3000W a 2Ω por salida)
lo unico que no pude medir fue el voltaje de la fuente (solo tome las tarjetas para repararlas)

si quieren leer los demas datos de los mosfets aca van los links

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/251408/VISHAY/IRFP140.html 

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/251461/VISHAY/IRFP9140.html

y existen unos remplazos de la international rectifier con unos valores mejorados (aunque no lo pude leer todo): 

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/68495/IRF/IRFP140N.html

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/68537/IRF/IRFP9140N.html

espero pronta respuesta de parte de los usuarios en este post es que no se que pensar de la rdson solo necesito saber si me sirven o no o cual es la condicion de la rdson.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mientras mas pequeño sea el valor de Rdson es mejor.


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Unas fotos del ampli switching del 1º post. Armé un pcb nuevo (en realidad es una adaptación del pcb de Eduardo) estéreo en una placa 10x10. Una joyita realmente el amplificador, excelente sonido, cero ruido en el parlante estando sin señal en la entrada y es increible ver los mosfets de salida trabajar sin disipador y apenas entibiarse. Gracias por el ampli Eduardo.
> 
> Ah y no cuesta más de 6U$S armarlo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29418



Mariano si no es mucha molestia podrias subir el pcb de tu version del ampli switching...me gusta como te quedo...desde ya muchas gracias...saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Acá dejo el PCB.
Los pads verdes están explicados en la 3º página. Los cables evitan el ruteo de esas pistas y van por debajo de la placa.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Muy buenos sus aportes, tanto el de cejas99 como el de mnicolau, para mnicolau he visto que has puesto un condensador en el inductor de salida, te importaría decir si con este condensador la bobina que utilizas es la recomendada, 100uH para 8H y 50uH para 4H, o así es más pequeña tipo “200w UCD”. 
  Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola quercus, el capacitor le agrega otro orden al pasabajos, lo había recomendado Eduardo en uno de sus comentarios.
La frecuencia de corte es:
Fcorte = 1/(2*PI*sqrt(L * C))

Con lo cual podés jugar un poco con los valores si querés. Yo usé 1[uF] y 35[uH].

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Gracias mnicolau, te voy a molestar un poco mas, ¿Con esos valores el corte es aprox. 26900Hz? 
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, por ahí anda aprox.
Podés darle menos vueltas al inductor y el corte sube un poco, pero es válido también.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Gracias de nuevo mnicolau, además por la rapidez de respuesta, siempre me llamó la atención este amplificador, pero me frenaba el gran inductor de salida si se hacia con nucleo de aire para 8oH, ahora la cosa cambia.
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

De nada quercus, el inductor es sencillo de hacer. Para que te dés una idea, lo hice en un carretel de 20mm de largo y 15mm de diámetro y me llevó unas 65 espiras llegar a los 35uH.
En la página de pronine tenés el cálculo de las espiras.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

para dyc: La modulación de la llave H de salida se puede hacer tranquilamente... Como pista, imaginate que el controlador I (la parte P es anecdótica acá) controla un proceso con histéresis (de hecho, la tiene la llave H, gracias a una realimentación local que tiene).. La idea es que es un bloque de ganancia fija muy alta pero variable, usualmente se modela asumiendo una señal de amplitud fija a la entrada, por lo que la ganancia del bloque es computable como VCC/vinllaveH y también resulta fija) + un retardo (por la histéresis). Todo ésto que te digo está en todos los libros de teoría de control... Eso sí, control de sistemas alineales... Pero está.. Te podría recomendar varios... . Acá tengo el libro de "Ingeniería de control moderno", de Katsuhiko Ogata, Cap[itulo 8, sistemas de control no lineales, Saturación e histéresis...
Saludos...


----------



## daniel escobar

Ayduda!!! que talpues termine de armar este montaje par lo que lo alimente con + - 45v con fuente lineal y una bocina de 4 ohms para prueba la vdd son bocinas que tenia asi que no me importaba si ocurria algun incidente de 4 ohm la bocinilla pues la conecte ahh no es subwoofer sin el inductor de salida  para ver que pasaba y pues nada mas se escucho un tronido se movio el cono de la bocina y pues se quemo ,   sin señal de entrada por que ni tiempo me dio de conectarle un cdrom que tiene salida de audio analogica , mi segunda prueba fue con una bocina de 4 ohm y una de 16ohm en serie con un inductor de salida de una fuente de pc pero este no era de salida solo creo filtro de entrada asi que no se la inductancia por que no tengo lcr, digo para probar y ps hizo lo mismo solo que ahora me volo un pequeño tramo de pista del impreso y quemo las dos bocinas  algunas ideas??? es mucho vccc?? sin señal??? bueno espero comentarios gracias!!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola daniel.

Revisa bien el PCB ya que se alcanzan a ver algunos componentes bastante apretados y esas pistas llenas de estaño seguro que tienes algo mal por ese lugar, no vaya a ser que alguna pista te este ocasionando algun corto circuito.

Sin conectar el parlante alimenta el amplificador y mide la tencion DC en la salida y nos cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## daniel escobar

Que tal revise las pistas y no hay corto el irf530 tiene en corto drain y source, source y drain no he probado el otro mosfet los bd 139 y bd 140 estan bien, bueno medire la dc como me dices sin señal aplicada una vez que reemplaze el 530 la fuente que uso es de +-45v ya abri una bocina y pues si esta carbonizada en la ultima prueba puse mal las bocinas no quedaron en serie como pense  comento mañana a ver que pasa gracias y ojala siga su ayuda!!


----------



## daniel escobar

Que tal los 2 mosfet se dañaron estoy reeeleyendo todo el post hay alguna forma de probar el circuito sin poner los mosfets de salida??? voltajes meidiciones ??? no es que esten muy caros pero pues para evitar mayores tristezas, gracias y ojala alguien pueda orientarme no tiene cortos el impreso y los componentes estan bien salvo los 2 mosfet que ya los compre nuevamente aqui en mexico el armado de todo costo aprox $10 usd en pesos mexicanos son unos $130 pesos los dos mosfets me costaron casi $2 usd . $ 23 pesos mexicanos saludos


----------



## tinchovolador

hola gente 
hice el  pcb del amigo Cejas999
impecable hastaaaa que tengo voltaje en la salida en la parte del ir630 la parte del voltaje -40v eso es lo que tengo en la salida, he notado que una resitencia de 220homs  la que va al mpsa92 esa es la que calienta , claro esta esta del lado jueto negativo, ya hice pila de chequeos , cmabie los mosfet 3 vese, los bd139 y bd140  y los mpsa 42 y 92 , ya no se que mas cambiar, tambien testie lso 5v+5v de el tl074 

bueno si alguien me puede tirar alguna idea ya que no se que mas hacer


----------



## cejas99

tinchovolador dijo:


> hola gente
> hice el  pcb del amigo Cejas999
> impecable hastaaaa que tengo voltaje en la salida en la parte del ir630 la parte del voltaje -40v eso es lo que tengo en la salida, he notado que una resitencia de 220homs  la que va al mpsa92 esa es la que calienta , claro esta esta del lado jueto negativo, ya hice pila de chequeos , cmabie los mosfet 3 vese, los bd139 y bd140  y los mpsa 42 y 92 , ya no se que mas cambiar, tambien testie lso 5v+5v de el tl074
> 
> bueno si alguien me puede tirar alguna idea ya que no se que mas hacer


Hola, debes chequear los BD139-40 que sus pines sean los correctos, muchas veces ha pasado que compras transistores y no estan en orden  E-B-C con respecto al datasheet, asi que debes identificar estos en los BD antes de montarlos.


----------



## tinchovolador

gracias cejas99 tuve probando ya que tengo entro los 10 bd139 y 140 que compre en argentina, sond e diferntes marcas algunos y inente probar pero nada

gracais igual voy a ver que mas puedo hacer lastima porque me queria hacer otro y tengo hasto ahoy pa hacer un pedido pa comprara las cosas en brasil que me salen mucho menos que aca en montevideo


----------



## tinchovolador

tinchovolador dijo:


> gracias cejas99 tuve probando ya que tengo entro los 10 bd139 y 140 que compre en argentina, sond e diferntes marcas algunos y inente probar pero nada
> 
> gracais igual voy a ver que mas puedo hacer lastima porque me queria hacer otro y tengo hasto ahoy pa hacer un pedido pa comprara las cosas en brasil que me salen mucho menos que aca en montevideo


 

buenas noticias cambie las resitencias de 220homs y ahora anda pero noto que suena muy poco no creo que mas de 20w rms y con un pequenio pitido de fondoo muy leve , le coloque el tester en la slaida pa chequear el voltaje en el out del ampli , y me resulto que lo pongo en 1000v y no me da el testers jeje 

aclaro estoy usando una funete de  +/- 40v y tiene 10 ampres 

deve estar fuera de frecuencia 


para cejas99

segun mira la foto que publicastes de tu ampli con el nuevo diseño de pcb, note que dide el capasitor que deveria ser de 820p le metistes uno que dice 102 (1 nF) a que se deve es porque suena mejor o porque tavas probando ,me di cuenta en tus fotos pulbicadas 

saludos


----------



## cejas99

tinchovolador dijo:


> para cejas99
> 
> segun mira la foto que publicastes de tu ampli con el nuevo diseño de pcb, note que dide el capasitor que deveria ser de 820p le metistes uno que dice 102 (1 nF) a que se deve es porque suena mejor o porque tavas probando ,me di cuenta en tus fotos pulbicadas
> 
> saludos



Hola, le coloqué ese capacitor de 1 nf porque medido con capacimetro me marcó 830 pf, un valor mas cercano al requerido por el autor, los que estan marcados con 820 pf miden mucho menos que eso (790 pf, 750 pf).
Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador

impecable me calientan un poco los trnaisistores mps42 y 92 no se por que pero anda a  full para lo chico que es no ahi que suvestimarlo jejej 

cambie el de 820ppor uno de 1nf y tuve mejor resultados 
ahora lo que si se siente un pequenio pitido , y si le pongo un potenciometro en la entra de audio  al bajrlo hase saldos ruidos y enpiesa a tener tencion en la salida , balla a saver por que voy a ver  si con el pre hace lo mismo

un jollita esto hee


----------



## nene

hola a todos, tengo una consulta. Ya se que este tema fue super discutido en esta linea de foro, pero en verdad tengo algunas dudas.

ejtagle recomienda en las primeras paginas que la frecuencia del filtro de salida este entre los 20kHz (espectro audible) y los 500kHz (frecuencia de switching minima), ahora bien, en el modelo con el tl074 se recomienda (en la base del documento pdf) una inductancia de:

- 47uH para 4Ohms...lo que daría una Fres de unos 13kHz
- 100uH para 8Ohms...lo que daría una Fres de unos 13kHz (unas 70 vueltas en un cilindro de 30mm de diametro y 40mm de alto, con un alambre de 1.88) 

Mi duda empieza aca, porque la recuencia del filtro pasabajos formado por la inductancia y la R del parlante..si no estoy equivocado:

Fres=R/(2*pi*L) y en ambos casos propuestos la Fres seria 13kHz..

Tambien ejtagle recomiendas luego utilizar un filtro LC..te parece bien un valor de L: 30uH y C:0.740uF POLIESTER y un parlante de 8Ohms..? segun las cuentas la frecuencia de corte estaria en los 42kHz aprox..esta bien? porque es mucho mas comodo armar una inductancia de 30uH (27 vueltas) que una de 100uH (70 vultas), porque se me complica trabajar con ese alambre esmltado de 2mm de seccion y encima multicapa..

Que opinan?...

Saludos, y gracias

nene


----------



## maxorus

che ejtagle... sos un genio 

aprendi en 20 minutos que son los clase d,, aun*QU*e siempre tubve curiosidad, pero nunca investigue, y no solo eso,, ahora me pico el bichito de investigar a fondo,,jajaja... y no voy a parar hasta llenar la casa de amplis jajaj,, te agradezco por invertir tu tiempo en nos,,,,hay que ser muy altruista la verdad,, y por demas humilde, para invertir tiempo, talvez horas... en gente *QU*e ni le ves la cara....

supongo que esto *QU*e te escribo no es suficiente agradecimiento, ni se compara con llos textos enormes que dedicaste al foro.... pero se que el mayor regocigo de un maestro, es el que los alumnos aprendan, y mas si al aprender vuelven para agradecer lo enseñado....

sos un master....
hjajaja 


aahh y no tenes ningun circuito,, o alguna modificacion que se le pueda hacer al ampli, UCD o el primero, para protegerlo ? sobrecorriente/tension y/o corto???
ymuchas muchas 

graciasss

hablando de otra cosa... sos de cordoba vos no?


----------



## daniel escobar

Que tal saludos , en post anteriores mencione que me habia fallado el montaje pues remplaze los mosfets y le di una cepillada ala placa con thinner y cheque pistas y p*UE*s ahora FUNCIONA  como que mi transformador no me da mucho poder si suena fuerte lo conecte ala salida de audio analogico de un cd rom antiguo no le puse el induct de salida y lo probe con bocinas de 4 y 8 ohm normales no subwoofer, ahora termino el inductor no hay problema que sea con alambre calibre 24?? o 26?? en la pagina que calcula las espiras me dio 70 vueltas con 4 cm de long de la bobina y 4 de diametro para 80 mh bueno gracias y la vdd bastante diversion armando estos montajes desde hacer el impreso hasta la prueba ya con audio de entrada  los que estan dudando si funciona y sale barato ademas toda la diversion creo que no tiene precio nos leemos por aqui gracias!!


----------



## ejtagle

La idea del filtro de salida de 30uH con un capacitor de 680nF poliester, es la más correcta y la que mejor funciona... La idea del inductor único, aunque fué lo primero que yo usé, realmente no es la mejor... La bobina da demasiadas vueltas, y el filtrado es bastante peor que la versión con L y C, por lo que resulta más peligroso para los parlantes...


----------



## daniel escobar

Que tal gracias por la sugerencia para el filtro, instalaremos ese para escuchar resultados hasta pronto!!


----------



## nene

*ejtagle* gracias por la respuesta del filtro...en unos dias subo algunas fotos del equipo terminado..

gracias por todo tu aporte!

Saludos

nene


----------



## BUSHELL

Muy bien....

Entonces, queda aclarado que este amplificador (el que lleva el TL074) es mejor que lleve el inductor propuesto desde el principio pero *además* un capacitor en paralelo con el parlante.

Así las cosas, Ejtagle propone que el inductor sea de 30 uH y el capacitor de 680 nF de Polyester.
De todas maneras, recordemos que Mnicolau usó algo muy parecido: 35 uH y 1 uF. en su última versión, con resultados excelentes.

Por ahí es la cosa. Nada contradictorio. Ya lo resalté con rojo en mis apuntes y "corregí" el plano.

Ahora, pregunto yo:

¿Y si yo quisiera usar impedancia de carga, unas veces de 8 ohm y otras veces de 4 ohm? Lo digo porque seguramente me van a pedir prestado mi amplificador y quizá le conecten dos bafles en paralelo a cada salida, para usar 4 bafles.

Debería calcular la frecuencia de corte para 8 o para 4 ohm?  o quizá un promedio de 6 ohm? Qué dicen? O mejor no lo presto?


----------



## daniel escobar

Que tal hice pruebas con inductor de 30mh aprox.. dado que no tengo lcr solo parametros obtenidos de una pagina web que se publica en el post, y un capacitor de 680nf en paralelo, no obtengo calentamiento en el inductor ni en el capacitor de polyester, los mosfets se calientan pero no llegan a quemar osea no es un calentamiento excesivo, lo probe con 4 y 8 ohm, y dio resultados similares, lo que me falla un poco es el cdrom que no leee muy bien pero sigue funcionando sin descomposturas o componentes quemados, leere el post de la version autooscilante ucd , para ver si me animo a tener un montaje de esos tambien gracias y seguimos en contacto


----------



## BUSHELL

BUSHELL dijo:


> Ahora, pregunto yo:
> 
> ¿Y si yo quisiera usar impedancia de carga, unas veces de 8 ohm y otras veces de 4 ohm?



Y, gracias a Cacho, me dirijo acá, para tratar de encontrar, yo mismo, la respuesta, gracias al aporte de Ezevalla.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-filtros-lc-amplificadores-clase-d-33387/

Trataré de entender, de una vez por todas, que no se deben prestar a los amigos los amplificadores...siempre vienen diciendo "estaba sonando lo más de bien, hasta que se quedó mudo...pero echó poquito humo..deber ser una tontería:enfadado:


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, cuál será más conveniente zener de 3V o 3,3V? La pregunta va porque tengo el de 3V puesto en la versión UCD y mido el positivo y tiene 3,2V, y el negativo 2,7V. Es una pregunta que la puede responder alguien que entiende el funcionamiento.

Saludos..


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, otra pregunta para Eduardo. En la versión UCD estoy usando el IFR630 y el 9640 que soportan 200V. Qué habría que modificar, aparte de las R de los zener, para usar el circuito con +-70V?

Saludos...


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Hola a todos, les cuento que ya tengo mi plaqueta de la version UCD lista y algunos componentes soldados, pero tengo una duda; en la lista de componentes hay dos capacitores de mica (C3 y C15). ¿Tienen que ser de mica o pueden ser cerámicos?. Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Hola a todos, les cuento que ya tengo mi plaqueta de la version UCD lista y algunos componentes soldados, pero tengo una duda; en la lista de componentes hay dos capacitores de mica (C3 y C15). ¿Tienen que ser de mica o pueden ser cerámicos?. Gracias.



Pueden ser cerámicos, no hay problema, solo verifica que sean de el voltaje adecuado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Diego German

puedo utilizar en vez del 337 y 327 asi como del mpsa42/92  los transistores 2n5401 y 2n5551 tambien remplazar el irfp9530 por el irfp9630 tendria algun problema


----------



## BUSHELL

A lo largo del tema, encuentras respuestas a tus preguntas.

Puedes reemplazar los BC337 y BC327, por los que dices. pero ten cuidado con el orden de las patas y que uses bien los PNP y los NPN, NO debes equivocarlos. Quizá debas girarlos 180 grados. Con respecto a los mosfetes, yo he usado varios pares complementarios, por ejemplo los irf640 y el irf9540 y ha  funcionado bien.
Funciona con cualquier par complementario que uses, siempre y cuando aguanten el voltaje con que los alimentes. Pero con el par recomendado por el autor, habrá mejor eficiencia en cuanto a disipación térmica.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

muchas gracias @BUSHELL tome en cuanta eso y ya estoy terminando de armarlo subire unas fotos cuando termine de armarlo

saludos..


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Unas fotos del ampli switching del 1º post. Armé un pcb nuevo (en realidad es una adaptación del pcb de Eduardo) estéreo en una placa 10x10. Una joyita realmente el amplificador, excelente sonido, cero ruido en el parlante estando sin señal en la entrada y es increible ver los mosfets de salida trabajar sin disipador y apenas entibiarse. Gracias por el ampli Eduardo.
> 
> Ah y no cuesta más de 6U$S armarlo...



Como siempre tus proyectos bien prolijos Mariano, Felicitaciones!!! Me gustó mucho la placa y sobre todo que casi funciona sin disipador!!!

Tendrás la PCB que hiciste para compartirla? Me gustó que entren dos módulos (estéreo) en 10 x 10 centímetros!! Muy práctico y de tamaño reducido, excelente.

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

aqui subo unas fotos del amplificador terminado me falta la segunda etapaespero terminarala proto 

tavo 10  abajo te adjunto el archivo que contiene el amplificador el cual se encuentra tambien en la pagina47 adjuntado por mariano nicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Diego, pudiste probarlo ya?

Gracias tavo por el comentario, ahí subió Diego el pcb.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Gracias Diego!

ahora le hecho un vistazo! Gracias! Saludos!
T10


----------



## Diego German

en eso  estoy espero que todo me salga bien como te puedes dar cuenta mariano reemplace los bc337 por 2n5551 y los bc327 por 2n5401 esos son los mas cercanos que encontre puesto que es muy dificil encontrar los bc337 y 327 

saludos..


----------



## mnicolau

Yo también hice ese cambio en algún momento, incluso por el par MPSA42 y MPSA92. No tuve problema con ninguna de las 3 parejas.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

lo probe funciona 10 puntos los reemplazos que hice no me dieron ningun problema los mosfet apenas y entibian estoy muy satisfecho por el funcionamiento de este amplificador gracias una vez mas mariano por este exelente aporte   
saludos..


----------



## Julio_lanza

Diego German dijo:


> lo probe funciona 10 puntos los reemplazos que hice no me dieron ningun problema los mosfet apenas y entibian estoy muy satisfecho por el funcionamiento de este amplificador gracias una vez mas mariano por este exelente aporte
> saludos..


Hola amigos existe algun reemplazo de los IRF's  es que no consigo ninguno en las electronicas... gracias....


----------



## Diego German

julio me imagino que hablas de los mosfet de salida, primeramente tienen que ser mosfet yo reemplace el irf630 por el irf620 y por el irf830 sin tener ningun problema  tambien el irf9530 por el irf9630 y irf9540 y irf9640  tampoco me dieron problema, puedes reemplazarlos  con estos pero tienen que ser mosfet 

saludos..


----------



## Julio_lanza

Diego German dijo:


> julio me imagino que hablas de los mosfet de salida, primeramente tienen que ser mosfet yo reemplace el irf630 por el irf620 y por el irf830 sin tener ningun problema  tambien el irf9530 por el irf9630 y irf9540 y irf9640  tampoco me dieron problema, puedes reemplazarlos  con estos pero tienen que ser mosfet
> 
> saludos..


Exactamente hablaba de esos mismo, preguntare por esos que mencionas a ver si los consigo... gracias por la info compañero.....


----------



## Diego German

en ves de los capacitores der 1uf de polyester puedo usar electroliticos de  1uf  me darian algun problema cual seria


----------



## Tacatomon

Diego German dijo:


> en ves de los capacitores der 1uf de polyester puedo usar electroliticos de  1uf  me darian algun problema cual seria



Los electrolíticos para estar en circuitos de alta frecuencia no sirven. Polyester del tipo MKT...


----------



## guille2

Hola  Diego,  también podes usar capacitares cerámicos multicapas .47mf(474), pone 3 en paralelo.
  Yo hice el reemplazo y anda muy bien, lo que si tienen que ir cerca le los mosfet.


----------



## luchinque

hola una pregunta no pasa nada si le meto todas las resistencias de 1/2w , ytambien si lo alimento con 40-0-40 a 5 amperes..salu2


----------



## Tacatomon

Mientras sean del mismo valor que indica el diagrama, no hay problema.


----------



## tiagodj71

hola amigos realmente esta super este amplificador, de electrónica no se realmente nada , pero tengo mis mañas para aprender , e fabricados 4 amplificadores ya de este foro y suenan super bien, quisiera que me guiaran con lo del inductor no lo tengo claro ( Para un bafle de 4 ohms, usar un inductor de 47uHenrios/10Amper, Para un bafle de 8 ohms, el inductor será de 100uH/5Amper. ) como puedo fabricar un inductor que me funcione tanto con un parlante de 8 ohms como con dod parlantes de 8 ohms y si me dan una ayuda dota les agradecería eternamente.
de antemano gracias

A y la ultima , si fabrico dos de estos amplificadores como puedo ponerlos en bridge para poder duplicar la salida a 400w, talves solo poniendo el + del primer amplificador al + del parlante , y el + del segundo amplificador al - del parlante o estoy herrado gracias.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

tengo una pregunta, los capacitores de 1nF 250V, me vendieron unos verdes chi*QU*itos, finitos y altos, le pregunte al vendedor que si estaba seguro que si eran de 250V y me dijo que si. estos seran los multicapa? me van a servir estos mas chi*QU*itos?
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## luchinque

gracias por la ayuda tocatomon,amigo fabry yo estoy utilizando capacitores de 1uf a 400v son unos rojos grandecitos creo que eso debe mejorar algo el filtrado...salu2


----------



## Tacatomon

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> tengo una pregunta, los capacitores de 1nF 250V, me vendieron unos verdes chikitos, finitos y altos, le pregunte al vendedor que si estaba seguro que si eran de 250V y me dijo que si. estos seran los multicapa? me van a servir estos mas chikitos?
> Saludos y Gracias



Son como unas lentejas estiradas color verde. Seguro que sirven. Lo ideal serían los cerámicos pero esos son de poliester si no me equivoco. Igual la sacan.









tiagodj71 dijo:


> hola amigos realmente esta super este  amplificador, de electrónica no se realmente nada , pero tengo mis mañas  para aprender , e fabricados 4 amplificadores ya de este foro y suenan  super bien, quisiera que me guiaran con lo del inductor no lo tengo  claro ( Para un bafle de 4 ohms, usar un inductor de 47uHenrios/10Amper,  Para un bafle de 8 ohms, el inductor será de 100uH/5Amper. ) como puedo  fabricar un inductor que me funcione tanto con un parlante de 8 ohms  como con dod parlantes de 8 ohms y si me dan una ayuda dota les  agradecería eternamente.
> de antemano gracias
> 
> A y la ultima , si fabrico dos de estos amplificadores como puedo  ponerlos en bridge para poder duplicar la salida a 400w, talves solo  poniendo el + del primer amplificador al + del parlante , y el + del  segundo amplificador al - del parlante o estoy herrado gracias.



El tema del inductor ya se ha tratado en el tema de este amplificador y su hermano mayor el UCD IR2110. Puede llegarse a un valor entre los 47uH y los 100uH, o un selector que elija cual inductor usar.
Y para la cuestión de usarlo en modo puente, no conviene. En este amplificador, esa opción no es viable. En al amplificador IR2110 esta opción es posible, aunque sale más caro que hacerse una sola placa con la potencia deseada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## luchinque

hola de nuevo tengo unas dudas,lo estoy alimentando con +-32v y 5amperes pero e notado que con poco volumen entibian rapido los mosfet ,ya cambie los bc327 y bc337 y estoy usando mosfet irf9540 y irf630 ,a que se debe el rapido calentamiento de los mosfets que pruebas debo hacerle al ampli,a tambien la bobina calienta mucho a que se debe eso le puse una bobina de 100l de un amplificador que tenia ..alguienn puede ayudarme..salu2


----------



## FELIBAR12

luchinque dijo:


> hola de nuevo tengo unas dudas,lo estoy alimentando con +-32v y 5amperes pero e notado que con poco volumen entibian rapido los mosfet ,ya cambie los bc327 y bc337 y estoy usando mosfet irf9540 y irf630 ,a que se debe el rapido calentamiento de los mosfets que pruebas debo hacerle al ampli,a tambien la bobina calienta mucho a que se debe eso le puse una bobina de 100l de un amplificador que tenia ..alguienn puede ayudarme..salu2


 Componentes falsos,yo tuve ese mismo problema,inclusive, se calentaba sin carga y sin señal de entrada


----------



## guille2

@luchinque intentaste con una bobina de 35uh con un capacitor de 1uf?
  Revisa los bc337 y bc327 si no tienen las patas invertidas, medilos con el tester, en la posición que da mayor ganancia es la correcta.
  Saludos.


----------



## luchinque

hola guille2 ,te cuento que el problema esta solucionado,al final el problema era la bobina que hacia que trabajen mal los mosfet,ahora esta perfecto no tiene ni distorcion y una muy buena potencia,le puse una bobina de 47uh y ya no calientan los mosfet apenas entibian cuando estan a toda potencia ...salu2


----------



## guille2

Bueno perfecto entonces, que lo disfrutes es muy buen ampli.
  saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola gente, hoy finalmente pude comprar el parlante de graves para el auto, arme este amplificador, (la primera version, no UCD) y lo probe 20 seg y calento, no como para romperse, pero si calento, me gustaria que miren un poco la plaquita, porque tengo dudas sobre el IRF9530, no puse inductor porque el parlantes es un Subwofer. Amplifico, y no distorsiono. ahi dejo unas fotos, perdon la calidad, no es de las mejores. La fuente de alimentacion es una SMPS


Saludos y Gracias desde Ya


----------



## guillevelo

Fabry

Yo arme varios de estos no UCD y la verdad es que hay que poner siempre el inductor, a menos que sea un bafle subwoofer con filtro pasabajos pasivo incluido. Osea, hacele el inductor de 30uH con el capacitor de 680uf y no te va a calentar nada.
Otro detalle es que me parece que pusiste capacitores de 1nf en lugar de los de 1uf para filtrar la alimentacion. Eso tambien produciria calor excesivo.


Guillote


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Gracias por la respuesta Guillevelo, como dijiste, cometi un error en los capacitores, mañana voy a comprar los que corresponden, y sobre el inductor, el en primer pdf, dice que el inductor debe ser de 47uH, 10A, deberia ser el de 47uH o el de 30uH que vos me recomendas? Cuando entre a la pagina del calculador del Bobina, me perdi un poco, me podrias guiar un poco? Mil Gracias!
Edit: Que opinas? Cambio el IRF9530? tiene pinta de trucho
Edit2: Creo que voy a cambiar los capacitores, y voy a probar, sin inductor todavia, porque nose como fabricarlo todavia. Guillevelo, cuando me dices que el Sub debe llevar un filtro, yo voy a colocar un filtro activo variable en la entrada, que va a trabajar aprox a los 100Hz, esto ayudaria?
Voy a cambiar tambien la R de 100k, la confundi con una de 1M
Gracias


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola….. y Otra vez en busca de ayuda:

Tema: Amplificador UCD Original (Versión 2 corregida - Foto)
 Síntomas: Ruido y distorsión. Falla asimétrica, *¡Solo en la rama positiva!*Al darle señal calienta SO LA MENTE el: IRF9530

Para las pruebas iníciales... (Eduardo Tagle)
1) Desconectar L1. 
2) Medir las tensiones de alimentación del LM311. En la pata 8 tiene que haber 3 volts, y en la 4 tiene que haber -3 volts. 
Correcto
2) Unir la pata 3 con la 8 del LM311. 
3) Medir que la pata 1 está en *3 volt*, aproximadamente. (entre masa y la pata 1) 
1,3V 
4) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q3 y la base de Q3. Tiene que ser de *12v.* 
2,3V
Dato Extra: Respecto a masa = 1(*G*): +39V, 2(*D*): 6,3V, 3(*S*): +40V
Resultados notoriamente diferentes al realizar (Mas adelante) las pruebas en la fase negativa. 
5) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q6 y base de Q6. Tiene que ser de 0 volts. 
Correcto 
6) Medir sobre el drenador de M1 y el drenador de M2 (están unidos entre sí, y es la lengueta metalica) que hay *+40 volts*(o la tensión de alim. positiva con la que lo alimenten) 
0V 

7) Ahora, Unir la pata 3 con la 4 (y obviamente, sacar la union que habíamos hecho entre la 3 y la 8) 
Aquí lo interesante.! 
8) Medir que la pata 1 está en -3 volts aproximadamente (entre masa y la pata 1) 
Correcto 
9) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q3 y la base de Q3. Tiene que ser de 0v. 
Correcto 
10) Medir la tensión entre el colector de Q6 y base de Q6. Tiene que ser de 12 volts.
Correcto 
11) Medir sobre el drenador de M1 y el drenador de M2 (están unidos entre sí, y es la lengueta metalica) que hay -40 volts(o la tensión de alim. negativa con la que lo alimenten) 
Correcto
Dato Extra: Respecto a masa = 1(*G*): -28V, 2(*D*): -40V, 3(*S*): -40V

Todas las sugerencias vistas: Repaso de patas de Trs, valores de R, Diodos, Bobina , LM, etc. Fueron revisados una y otra vez, pero lo más importante es que estos componentes son iguales para las dos ramas. Ante cualquier error en estos componentes, los síntomas serían en ambas ramas y no SOLO en la positiva..
Duda: 
¿Podría tener el IRF 9530 las patas cambiadas?. (Reitero que el PCB es el corregido-Foto)

Y sigo invicto……Otro proyecto que no logro sacar a flote yo solo.

http://img692.imageshack.us/i/ucd020.jpg/
http://img266.imageshack.us/i/ucd021.jpg/
http://img708.imageshack.us/i/ucd023b.jpg/


Pido disculpas y Muchísimasas Gracias.
Un Saludo.


----------



## guillevelo

Fabry.

En principio el autor habia propuesto usar solamente un inductor para filtrar la alta frecuencia. Pero despues eso se mejoro haciendo un filtrado con el inductor y el capacitor, por eso el valor del inductor varia un poco. Lo ideal es 30uH para 4 y 8ohms (algunos hablan de 35uH) y un capacitor de 680nf. Yo use de 1uF y funciono perfecto. La idea es formar un filtro L C para filtrar la alta frecuencia producida por la conmutacion de los mosfet, por eso el crossover que usas antes de los amplificadores no serviria para evitar que pasen esas frecuencias. Si te pones a leer se habla bastante sobre este tema.

Guillote


----------



## vdfe

Excelentes amplificadores los que se han armado, felicidades por el excelente montaje

Para Ejtagle, es excelente tus aportaciones, no solo en el diagrama pcb y demas, tu ayuda con la descripcion de armado, de funciomaiento y los posibles errores de armados, eso merece muchas que mil gracias, pero bueno , eso merece una buena pe.. o como se diga. Gracias a Ejtagle por compartir, y todos los demas por sus comentarios sirven para animarse a armar algunos de estos amplificadores

PD. Tacamoton, veo que eres de coatza, ver o me equivoco?. yo soy de acayucan ver, tambien

Saludos

PD2: Ley todo el hilo (50 hojas) y estubo interesante la lectura, durante varios dias, lo que anima a armar algunos de estos amplificadores


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Cambie los cap que estaban mal, y agrege el filtro, agregue un pre, y esta sonando mas fuerte, pero sigue calentando el IRF9530 muchisimo, que puede ser?
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Cambie los cap que estaban mal, y agrege el filtro, agregue un pre, y esta sonando mas fuerte, *pero sigue calentando el IRF9530 muchisimo, que puede ser?*



Tiene una pinta de trucho es MOSFET....!
Por lo que vale, cambialo por uno "mejor". Si no es eso, deberás ver el estado de los transistores excitadores.

PD: Supongo que ya has revisado los transistores, no? Al menos que tengan la ganancia correcta y las patas en el lugar que corresponde...


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Cambie el IRF9530 y lo puse sin carga a ver si calentaba, como a los 45seg, el capacitor de 1000uF de la entrada, rama positiva, se incho y empezo a hechar humo, y el IRF630 se partio, ahi nomas desconecte todo, al tenerlo en un disipador, (aislado) ya estoy dudando cual calienta en realidad, que me recomiendan que haga? Creo que voy a cambiar el capacitor que se incho, los zener, los 6 transistores chi*QU*itos, y el IRF630, el IRF9530 voy a tratar de no comprarlo, lo he comprado hoy, en una casa, que tiene fama de traer componentes buenos (Ezavalla, en la calle Rioja, los demas componentes los compre en la calle Cordoba)

Compre todos los MPSA y los BC (los 6) y el IRF630, tambien los zener y el capacitor de filtrado, ademas la R de 680 Ohm, que habia tomado un color medio sospechoso, voy a cambiar todos estos componentes (despues de cenar jeje) pero no voy a conectar hasta que me digan que pruebas hago, lo pruebo obvio con una serie, La razon de cambiar todos estos componentes, es que los habia comprado en una casa, que tiene fama de vender componentes truchos, y podia comprarlos en este momento (el sabado cobre jeje)
Saludos y espero sus respuestas!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Anoche despues de cambiar los semiconductores, lo probe, y la serie ahi nomas prendia, probe el unico componente que no habia cambiado, IRF9530 y estaba quemado, ya lo compre y voy a cambiarlo. Cuando llegue a mi casa, comento que paso


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Arranco! Creo que al final era el tema de los semiconductores truchos! que manera de rabear! Para la gente de San Juan, Semiconductores, en la calle Rioja, no rabeen! yo gaste una fortuna por querer ahorrarme unos centavos!
Saludos y mil Gracias, Gracias a Ejtagle por el diseño de circuito y para mnicolau, porque utilice el PCB que diseño el!


----------



## Diego German

que potencia me deberia entregar la fuente para la version  no ucd en stereo


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Diego, se ha hablado bastante sobre la fuente que debes usar para este amplificador, tendrías que leer los mensajes anteriores, de todos modos, si quieres hacer tus propios cálculos, en la sección del foro "Fuentes de alimentación" vas a encontrar info sobre como calcular la fuente
Saludos y Suerte con el ampli


----------



## elseba87

Buenas a todos... como siempre antes que nada gracias por el aporte! 
Les cuento que armé el ampli no UCD (switchingamp) con IRF9530/630 en el PCB de mnicolau de 10x10 versión estéreo, mis resultados fueron excelentes, la verdad muy buen ampli, suena nítido y potente, los mosfet apenas entibian funcionando a volumen medio o más y la bobina no calienta nada... (esta con 1uf y 35uH).
El "problema" que no es tanto, es que al probar los dos canales a la vez tengo una especie de ruido a alta frecuencia variante, supongo por el batido de algunas frecuencias entre ambos canales, ya que a desconectar la alimentación de un canal y probarlo por separado suena perfecto (mucho más de lo que esperaba, nada nada de ruido, y menos de 20mV a la salida).
La duda que tengo es, si esto es a causa de estar ambos canales en el mismo pcb? o por estar los 4 mosfet en un mismo disipador (aislados)? o por que las bobinas que se estén acoplando...? Probé de separar las mismas los más posible, rotarlas, colocar todo en un chasis metálico a masa, y más y no hay caso...
Sera por un tema de GND entre los canales y la entrada? 
Bueno alguna ayuda o consejo sera puesto a prueba, igualmente sigo probando lo que pueda ser... Alguno armo la versión estéreo tanto en dos como en un pcb juntos? resultados?
Desde ya muchísimas gracias!  y cuenten con migo para lo que pueda ayudarlos...
Saludos, Sebastián


----------



## guillevelo

elseba!! espero que te sirva mi experiencia: 

yo tuve el mismo problema y lo comente unos post mas atras, variaba el volumen de algunos de los canales y se notaba que la frecuencia tambien variaba. tuve que separar los canales, mejoraba mucho con eso pero no era suficiente. Yo le habia puesto capacitores polyester de 1uf para filtrar la fuente, pero no son ideales para alta frecuencia asi que tambien le puse unos ceramicos en paralelo con estos (tienen que estar cerca de los mosfet). Ahi desaparecio el problema, igualmente tambien habia probado con poner un capacitor en paralelo en la entrada de audio (no recuerdo el valor) para evitar que se meta alta frecuencia por ahi, y sorprendentemente el ruido casi desaparecia. Ahora los tengo separados pero en el mismo disipador, y el disipador a masa. Y no tengo nada de ruido. Ojo con usarlos mientras hace ese ruido de alta frecuencia porque asi queme un canal porque no me di cuenta de que calentaban muchisimo mas los mosfet.


Guillote


----------



## mnicolau

Probá cambiar los caps de poliester de filtrado de la tensión, obtuve mejores resultados colocando varios de 470nF cerámicos multicapa en paralelo. Acortá un poco los alambres de los inductores también, acercalos más a la placa.

Quedaron muy bien esas placas 

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

me habia pasado lo mismo con este ampli , se acoplaban las frecuencias switching por la fuente, tanto en la SMPS como en la de trafo de 50Hz, la solucion la obtuve agregando 2 capas de 1000uf por rama ( ademas del filtrado de fuente ) a cada ampli lo mas cerca posible de los modulitos,tambien agregando poliester como dijeron antes.

ahora hace un tiempo habia hablado con eduardo la posibilidad de sincronizar los amplis, por falta de tiempo quedó en la nada, pero no es algo complicado aparentemente, es cuestion de inyectar a la realimentacion la frecuencia switching por medio de un capacitor ceramico de bajo valor ( si mal no recuerdo era asi ), esto de sincronizar trae como ventaja que desaparece el batido de frecuencia que se genera y ademas la posibilidad de poder poner en puente los modulos pero el punto flojo seria que no va a ser de tanta fidelidad, osea , en el peor de los casos va a quedar sonando mejor que un AB supuestamente.

a mi se me habia ocurrido por ejemplo hacer un oscilador con un Xtal de 1Mhz y dividirlo por 4 con un 4027 y ahi tenemos 250Khz.

si hay interes podemos ir viendo como se puede hacer y estaria bueno que si eduardo tiene tiempo y ganas nos de una explicacion mas amplia asi podemos desarrollar la manera ya que yo no lo tengo claro del todo.

saludos.


----------



## elseba87

estuve tratando de sacar ese ruido a batido de frecuencias en la versión estéreo y nada... 
como recomiendan coloque (los tenía a mano) 3 caps de 1uF cerámico multicapa por rama desde la pata del IRF (en V+/V-) a GND en los dos canales, con muy poca diferencia, también probé agregar más filtrado con otro cap electrolítico de 1000uF y a la fuente SMPS no le gusto jeje (va, estando todo comentado con un limitador de corriente empezó a consumir demasiado y apague)... ahora quedó con 1000uF electr. + 1uF poliéster + 3x 1uF cerámico.
También acerqué las bobinas un poco como dice mariano (quedaron a 10cm) y no hay cambios, pero cuando volví a probar un solo canal en mono, me di cuenta que en estéreo usé un cable miniplug largo y al probar en mono, uno muy cortito y encontré muchísima diferencia en este ruido de alta frecuencia...
como dice guillevelo, no me estará entrando el ruido por la entrada? 
probé puenteando la entrada a masa en la placa y cero ruido en la salida, pero al conectar el cable a miniplug y el extremo de ambos canales a masa desde el conector, ohh "el" ruido del principio que antes no estaba... entonces creo que seguro viene por ahí la cuestión...
con un cap entre la entrada mejorará? algún valor especifico?
Saludos y gracias a todos por la ayuda...


----------



## mnicolau

Ah buen dato, probá un cap chico de unos 100[pF] en paralelo con la de 47k de entrada, aunque faltaría una R en serie para ese filtro. En un ampli normal AB suele usarse un valor así, supongo que vale también para este clase D (pero no estoy seguro).

PD: en ambos UCD podés encontrar la red RC: 470 Ohm en serie y 100pF en paralelo en la entrada. Sería una buena prueba para hacer.

PD2: acabo de ver que corregiste 1nF por 1uF así que borro el comentario sobre eso.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

gracias mariano!!!  ...como siempre (y lo repito) sos un grande!
Bueno, como decís le puse un filtro en la entrada y mejoro mucho... como diste la idea saque los valores de un filtro de otro ampli y lo probé con 1k en serie y 470pF en paralelo a la entrada con buenos resultados... pero despúes probé con 1k y 1nF mejor todavía... según calcule el filtro con R=1k y C=4,7nF el corte queda en 33kHz y con esos valores el ruido se va en un 90% quedando muy bajo... estarán bien los cálculos? me estoy olvidando de algo?  igualmente no hay cambio en el sonido del audio, "se escucha" igual que sin el filtro...
Ahora sí, estoy conforme con sonido del ampli (y esta sin gabinete y todo armado para probar con nada ruidos), así que a tener en cuenta si alguien tiene este problema... si están bien los valores y no metí la pata en algo, no...
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Permiso... Si me permiten tres palabras, quiero decir "¿Bucle de masa?".

Sin más que una recomendación de probar una R de 10r (o cualquier valor similar) en serie con las masas de las entradas (no perdemos nada probando eso...) me retiro alegremente por la izqueirda.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

mmm... probé con 12ohms en serie a la entrada en GND, digamos entre masa de la entrada y masa del cable que trae señal y volvió un poco el ruido ... así que creo que no es por ese lado, va si conecte bien como recomendas Cacho... (deje el filtro anterior para hacer la prueba).
Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos los foreros!! me encanto este amplificador y decidi armarmelo, y verdaderamente es una joya!! comparado con otros amplificadores, --pude mover bastante bien!!-- una kicker 12 con un poco de calentamiento en los mosfets pero era relativamente poco, pero bastante bueno el ampli!! una felicitacion al posteador y al creador,ya estoy pensando en montarlo con un inversor potente para un coche, saludos!!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Alexcesarpalma, felicitaciones por el ampli! Hermoso sub che! yo lo tengo con un bomber new edge 12" 225Wrms, y parece que lo va a explotar, lo mueve muy bien.
Si con inversor te referis a una fuente de alimentacion de entrada 12v con salida a este ampli, te recomiendo una que subio mnicolau, yo tengo este ampli, mas un clase AB de 100Wrms y un par de pre, portectores de carga, y un cross activo, todo alimentado con esa fuente y ni se entibia, ademas arranco de una
Saludos
PD: que grande argentina! un partidazo el de hoy no? jeje


----------



## Nimer

Buenas.
Me voy a mandar a construir este amplificador para aprovechar un trafo de 36+36 x 6A, y de paso aprender un poco sobre los clase D. Creo que la corriente me va a alcanzar para dos etapas alimentadas a +-50v.. 
Me queda una duda con respecto a que no tiene protecciones. Leí en algún lado (ya no recuerdo si en el PDF o si en un laaaaargo post de Ejtagle) que si hay un problema, se queman los mosfets al demonio. Lo cual, no representa un gran problema por el poco costo que eso significa. Pero lo que me pregunto, es si cuando se queman los mosfets no queda escupiendo tensión en la salida de parlante, ya que eso SÍ representaría un problema en lo que a costo respecta. 
Si pueden sacarme esa duda, se los agradezco.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

nimer, yo tenia la misma duda que vos, por eso puse un retraso de encendido, y protector, cuando detecta CC habre un rele, te lo recomiendo. Saludos


----------



## Nimer

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> nimer, yo tenia la misma duda que vos, por eso puse un retraso de encendido, y protector, cuando detecta CC habre un rele, te lo recomiendo. Saludos


Buenísimo, Fabri.
Primero hago el amplificador y después te pido el circuito de protección de parlantes para agregarlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

una pregunta los capacitores que recomiendas mariano de 470nf van en ves  de los de 1uf  no polarizados para el filtrado de la fuente si pongo estos ya no tendria que poner los de 1uf o van conjuntamente con estos 
saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Diego, la idea era reemplazar los caps de poliester por cerámicos multicapa, era la recomendación que había hecho Eduardo para el filtrado de la tensión.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Ok estonces quedaria como en la version UCD con tres capacitores ceramicos multicapa  de 470nf por rama 

saludos...


----------



## andreslazari

Bueno descubir este post hace poquito y mi gran duda respecto a este ampli! en el ciurcuito dice 10A pico por cada canal! Es necesario ponerle un trafo de 10A para cada canal... porque un trafo de 28+28v 20A parece demasiado, quiza no lo sea pero me parece demasiado.
Espero que me aclaren al duda.

Saludos.


----------



## guillevelo

andreslazari: Ya se hablo bastante del tema. La fuente tiene que ser capaz de dar 10A "pico" y eso lo hace gracias a los capacitores generosos que hay que ponerle. El trafo puede ser de 5A por rama por canal. 
28+28 VAC - 5A. Seria una trafo de 280VA. Suficiente para un ampli de 200W con eficiencia del 90%.


Guillermo


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Estuve leyendo un par de paginas al principio y al final, espero que no sea un mensaje repetido.
Bueno mi pregunta es, si se pueden sacar un par de Watts a este ampli? Estaba conforme, la verdad muy contento, lo que si, cuando le daba mucho volumen, hacia como un corte, despues probe el parlante con otro ampli, y no hacia esto, queria saber si puedo, sin hacer muchas modificaciones, sacarle un poco mas de potencia, con el fin de aprovechar al maximo el parlante que ya tengo y tambien que no trabaje simpre al maximo el ampli.
Saludos y mil Gracias
PD: el parlante es un sub bomber new edge 12" 225Wrms


----------



## tinchovolador

gente como dije antes arrme este ampli y me andubo muy bien el tema es que lo estoy usadno para el auto le coloque 1 subwoofer de doble bobina de 4 homs es de 350w rms   entonce lo tengo puesto a 2 homs el ampli anda my bien pero muy bien responda salado solo que en 1 mes queme 2 vese las salidas como fuente uso una de 40+40 por  8 amperes , anda muy bien   solo que queria ver que podria hacer para no quemar tanto la salida o ver capas que alguien ya metio mano en alguno para usarlo a 2 homs y que sea estable


----------



## Tacatomon

tinchovolador dijo:


> gente como dije antes arrme este ampli y me andubo muy bien el tema es que lo estoy usadno para el auto le coloque 1 subwoofer de doble bobina de 4 homs es de 350w rms   entonce lo tengo puesto a 2 homs el ampli anda my bien pero muy bien responda salado solo que en 1 mes queme 2 vese las salidas como fuente uso una de 40+40 por  8 amperes , anda muy bien   solo que queria ver que podria hacer para no quemar tanto la salida o ver capas que alguien ya metio mano en alguno para usarlo a 2 homs y que sea estable



SI estas usando los mosfets originales del esquema en cuestión, es normal que quemes la salida a cargas de 2 ohms. Anda bien los primeros minutos, pero despues de un tiempo se recalienta y la salida vuela...


----------



## crazysound

Hola tinchovolador, cambiale los mosfet's por otros de más potencia, p.e. los irfp140 o 240.

Nadie ha medido ruido en la salida (con el tester en dc) con los valores originales del filtro.....???? 
Todavía siguo siendo el único  ? Yo armé todas las versiones y con 35uH y 1uF tengo más de 200mV en la salida ... (ya me estoy resignando a usarlo con 100uH y 2,2uF).

Saludos...

Para Eduardo: tengo una fuente de +-60V. Qué tendría que modificar del UCD-200W para usarlo con ésta (aparte de las R de zener).

Saludos... gracias por todo viejo.


----------



## tinchovolador

crazysound dijo:


> Hola tinchovolador, cambiale los mosfet's por otros de más potencia, p.e. los irfp140 o 240.
> 
> Nadie ha medido ruido en la salida (con el tester en dc) con los valores originales del filtro.....????
> Todavía siguo siendo el único  ? Yo armé todas las versiones y con 35uH y 1uF tengo más de 200mV en la salida ... (ya me estoy resignando a usarlo con 100uH y 2,2uF).
> 
> Saludos...


 

hola te cuetno por ahora le meti un pas mas de mosfet trabajan mas trna*QU*is y por ahora no se han quemado lo que pasa que lo exiju mucho con los suw pionner de 350w rms doble bobina creo , que voy a meter dos modulo de estos en bridge asi saco mas no se si llegare a las 400 tendria que pasarlos creo si  de 200 a 4 homs al bajar a 2 homs tendria que dar un po*QU*ito mas

ma;ana cambio los mosfet  por esos aver como me va , la verdad que para el auto es algo practico y economico


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Cuidado que este ampli (según lo que leí) no se puede usar en bridge, por el tema de que cada ampli tiene su propia frecuencia. En una de esas se puede usar asi con la señal de audio sin la portadora, o sea, despues del filtro LC.


----------



## sebadfc

Jory16 veo por la foto de que armaste el clase d de philips, yo lo arme pero no me funciono, me podrías pasar la placa para armarlo y que componentes usaste en reemplazo de loas originales de philips, cualquier dato es bienvenido
saludos y gracias


----------



## angel36

No se si alguien armo el ampli con la resitencia que marque en la foto...o si esta afecta en algo...o es por algun motivo en especial?

por lo que se ve en la foto...podria ser de 1.5k o 150r y en el pdf figura como 2.2k...


----------



## gca

Esas resistencias varian su valor segun la tension que utilices.


----------



## angel36

no lo sabia....
 gracias ....


----------



## mnicolau

Son de 1,5K y las usé porque las tenía a mano, pero respeten el valor original propuesto.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Vale la aclaracion, mariano gracias por responder


----------



## angel36

bueno despues de renegar bastante ......hace un rato hice andar el ampli con el tl074......
Calidad de sonido muy buena!...en verdad.....
ahora como a muchos...segun lei el tema de los semiconductores truchos nos tiene a mal traer....
El ampli esta sonando con claridad sin distorcion....(esto a mi modesto entender ya que no poseo osciloscopio)...lo que no logro es sacarle potencia debe de andar alrededor de los 80 o 100wts....que no es poco...en 4 Ohms....
Pero....(siempre hay un pero...)
La fuente de alimentacion es de unos 4 amperes...y tiene un filtrado de 12700uf por rama....
y no tiene pre-amplificador...le puse señal de un mp3....
Asi que es probable que a esto se deba que no le saque mas potencia...sumado por supuesto a los irf..que no son del todo buenos..
En cuanto a la temperatura...los tr's mpsa y bc...no calientan tanto...pero si los irf......ahunque estan trabajando sin disipador no llegan acalentar demaciado....
Ahora me voy aponer a reler el tema ya uqe recuerdo que esto les paso a varios y pudieron solucionarlo

Solo me queda dar las gracias.... a EJETAGLE por compartir este proyecto.....
A CACHO.....
A BUSHELL....
A TACATOMON...
A FABRI NIRVANA....
por el aguante....y si me olvide de alguien avisen ...y edito ..jajajaj


----------



## alejandrow999

angel36, creo que te equivocaste de hilo..... este es el del ampli con IR2110, no el del TL074 ni el otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

alejandrow999 dijo:


> ...creo que te equivocaste de hilo...


Ya no 

Moví los dos mensajes para acá 
Saludos

Ah, de nada Angel (aunque no sé muy bien por qué estoy en la lista de agradecimientos )


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Ya no
> 
> Moví los dos mensajes para acá
> Saludos
> 
> Ah, de nada Angel (aunque no sé muy bien por qué estoy en la lista de agradecimientos )



EJejje, Se más bueno contigo Cacho. 

Felicitaciones por el éxito en el proyecto Ángel.
Saludos!!!


----------



## angel36

jajajajj................es la emocion.......jajajajja me mande cualquiera......jajjajajajajaj...

Gracias por corregir.....

que pe....do! jajajajja


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, me tire a armar el PCB que publico mariano en el post #924, pero tengo un par de dudas de los componentes que me faltan colocar y tengo que ir a comprar.

1) Los "diodos" (si es que son eso) marcados como 5.1Z y 12Z  , se piden asi? o cual es el codigo completo?  (tipo 1N4148) ???
2) Los Cap largos de 1uf... como se piden? porque tengo miedo de pedir un capacitor "larguito" de 6 patas y que me queden mirando muy feo... jejej

Desde ya muchas gracias y cuando lo tenga pronto subo fotitos como siempre, todavía tengo que aprender un poco mas sobre la fabricación del inductor... no se puede comprar eso?


----------



## Tacatomon

creizlein dijo:


> Bueno, me tire a armar el PCB que publico mariano en el post #924, pero tengo un par de dudas de los componentes que me faltan colocar y tengo que ir a comprar.
> 
> 1) Los "diodos" (si es que son eso) marcados como 5.1Z y 12Z  , se piden asi? o cual es el codigo completo?  (tipo 1N4148) ???
> 2) Los Cap largos de 1uf... como se piden? porque tengo miedo de pedir un capacitor "larguito" de 6 patas y que me queden mirando muy feo... jejej
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias y cuando lo tenga pronto subo fotitos como siempre, todavía tengo que aprender un poco mas sobre la fabricación del inductor... no se puede comprar eso?



1.- Esos son diodos Zenner, se piden de acuerdo a su voltaje zenner. El primero es de 5V y el segundo de 12V. Deben de saber ellos que modelo exacto es cada uno de ellos, algo así como 1N4742A para el de 12V creo y el de 5V ya no lo recuerdo...

2.- Los condensadores son de tipo poliester, de esos que parecen cuadros de color rojo o verde, son algo grandes. Si se pueden conseguir del tipo cerámicos multicapa @ voltaje de trabajo, mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## vaco_802808

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> nimer, yo tenia la misma duda que vos, por eso puse un retraso de encendido, y protector, cuando detecta CC habre un rele, te lo recomiendo. Saludos


que tal  ya arme este amplificador y si me funciona estoy moviendo un subwofer de 1300 somy explod  con una fuente switching de 12 a +- 40V y  no estoy tan convencido  no me da mucha potencia sera que el subwoffer es de 8 ohm, estoy pensando armar un pasabajos y un pre ha ver que tal responde ya lo tengo echo ese pasabajos si alguien lo quiere lo paso a este foro, ha ayudenme con el diagrama del retardador de parlante o protector de parlante gracias por  la atenciòn


----------



## BUSHELL

Hola

Leéte esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-proyecto-subwoofer-amplificado-21742/index3.html

y esto:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/spk_enable_2/spk_enable2.html


Quizá te sirva.


----------



## angel36

BUSHELL dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Leéte esto:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-proyecto-subwoofer-amplificado-21742/index3.html
> 
> y esto:
> 
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/spk_enable_2/spk_enable2.html
> 
> 
> Quizá te sirva.



Siempre atento a los que estamos un poco despistados...jajaj 

Doy fe que anda, ahora los que se quejan son mis parlantes chinos...jajajaj


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, fui de compras y consegui "casi" todo, como era de imaginar, algo siempre falta... 

1) el IRF630 no tenia, y me vendieron un IRF640 que me dijo que era igual pero de mayor A. que no iba a tener problemas... es verdad?
2) La resistencia de 220ohms no había justo, que me recomiendan, una de 150ohms 1/4w o una de 240 ohms 2w? porque tengo esas 2 opciones...
3) Y por ultimo, el capacitor "largo" en cuestión, el de 1uf... nada, todos me miraron raro cuando se los pedí, me dijeron que no tenían o que no venian asi, que eso parecía ser un "Array" de capacitores, pero bueno, la duda es como armarlo... en las casas de electrónica de ahi (bs.as.) se consigue ya armado? Porque sino la otra que me queda es esperar a que alguien vuelva a Bs.As. y comprarlo ahí...

Gracias por la ayuda y perdón la joda...


----------



## vaco_802808

Hola todos nuevamente por estas paginas les comento que arme este amplificador y me funcionò a la primera lo hice en el pcb que elaboro el forista  que uso los transistores DB139 y DB140, lo qu esta pasando ahora es que los transistores sin carga se me calientan todos los 8 transistores pero no mucho de pronto sera por alguna razòn a alguien le habra pasado?. estoy alimentado con una  smps  +_42 voltios


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Creizlein, el capacitor de 1uF te aseguro que se consigue, aclarales que es de poliester, sino lo conseguis, yo los saque de una fuente ATX, si tenes alguna por ahi, fijate


----------



## SERGIOD

Real mente es genial este amplificador pero ustedes que ya lo han armado mas o menos cuanto les hacostado aproximadamente, ademas la fuente debe de dar 10 amperios y si lo hago con el comun transformador mas o menos que dimenciones tendra el transfo; por que he visto que tambien generan de 12v un votaje que suministre a el ampli pero realmente se mehace bien confuso ese metodo en otras palabras estoy en lacalle
PD. Si talves ya han contestado a algo parecido disculpen pero es que me dio flojera leer todo


----------



## Cacho

¿Costo?
372 rupias. Si lo querés en moneda de tu país, levantás la lista de componentes, te vas a una casa de electrónica y pedís un presupuesto.

¿Dimensiones de un trafo de 200VA?
Más o menos del tamaño de una manzana grande.

¿Flojera de leer todo?



Saludos


----------



## creizlein

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Creizlein, el capacitor de 1uF te aseguro que se consigue, aclarales que es de poliester, sino lo conseguis, yo los saque de una fuente ATX, si tenes alguna por ahi, fijate



Fabry, sabes que revise eso gracias a tu dato, tengo 2 fuentes ATX aca y las abri y parecen tener algo muy similar, pegado a los 2 cap electroliticos grandes que tienen, es muy similar en forma, marroncito, larguito, pero, solo tiene 2 patas... como se supone que meto este en el PCB cuando en el PCB tengo 6 patas? 

Me fije en las 2 fuentes y las 2 lo tienen, muy similar, pero en ambos casos solo le veo 2 patas a cada uno...

Aparte, no nos olvidemos que para el caso de este PCB, necesito 6 de esos componentes! no tengo 6 fuentes para romper, jejej


----------



## mnicolau

Na, no es un capacitor de 6 patas, tiene sólo 2 (si te fijás, todas las que están juntas están cortocircuitadas). Lo que pasa es que hay distintos modelos de acuerdo a la tensión que se consiga, con lo cual coloqué todos esos pads, para que cada uno utilice el que corresponda. Si no conseguís de 1[uf], colocá varios de 470[nF] en paralelo, y mejor si son cerámicos (multicapa, para esa capacidad).

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Hola amigo cejas99 relmente te quedo magnifico tu amplificador de 200w rms te felicito no se me tendras a la mano de que medidas es la placa en milimetros (mm)


----------



## creizlein

mnicolau dijo:


> Na, no es un capacitor de 6 patas, tiene sólo 2 (si te fijás, todas las que están juntas están cortocircuitadas). Lo que pasa es que hay distintos modelos de acuerdo a la tensión que se consiga, con lo cual coloqué todos esos pads, para que cada uno utilice el que corresponda. Si no conseguís de 1[uf], colocá varios de 470[nF] en paralelo, y mejor si son cerámicos (multicapa, para esa capacidad).



El que no sabe, es como el que no ve, jejej, ahora si entiendo, nunca iba a encontrar uno de 6 patas sin duda, creo que queda demostrado que lo mio no es la electrónica, pero bueno, de a poco se aprenderá (o no) ... Muchas gracias por esta aclaración mariano que me estaba volviendo loco!!!!

Si consigo de 1uf, pero por lo que vengo leyendo en varios post, es mejor usar 3 de 470nF cerámicos multi-capa, en paralelo, ahora, para este caso, como quedaría modificado el PCB? alguien lo tiene? tendría, como quien dice para los burros, que meter los 3 caps en los mismos agujeros, verdad? o dicho de otra forma, que las 3 patas de un lado se toquen y las 3 del otro lado también se toque... va a ser difícil acomodarlos en este mismo PCB. ?

Bueno una vez que tenga esto claro ya voy a poder imprimir el PCB y empezar a soldar los componentes, también voy a ver si consigo clips de 5w para los mosfet, que leyendo vi que algunos lo recomiendan..

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Jones66ex

Está muy bueno. Quiero hacerlo estereo.
¿Pero el inductor como lo hago?
Trate de abrir la pagina cuya direccion viene en el pdf y no existe


----------



## angel36

creizlein....

pones los cap en paralelo y los colocas en el pcb como si fueren uno solo.... ahí vas a tener que usar la imaginación y la creatividad.... 

jones66ex...

proba otra ves....sino hay muchas explicaciones de como hacerlo....a lo largo del tema

mensaje Nº 46 del tema ....el link funciona recién lo pruebo


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, ahora si, fui otra vez de compras y consegui finalmente el cap de 1uf 250v (el largo) y tambien por las dudas compre los multicapa de 470nF para poner 3 en paralelo...
ahora, estos últimos son considerablemente mas chicos de tamaño, igual es mejor poner 3 de estos en paralelo entonces? voy directo a esta opción?

La duda es si se cambian los 3 (o 6 para la versión stereo) o si solo se cambian los 2 de arriba y el que esta solo abajo queda de 1uf siempre?


----------



## Tacatomon

Jones66ex dijo:


> Está muy bueno. Quiero hacerlo estereo.
> ¿Pero el inductor como lo hago?
> Trate de abrir la pagina cuya direccion viene en el pdf y no existe



Acá. Eso es para las pruebas...

Saludos!.


----------



## angel36

creizlein dijo:


> Bueno, ahora si, fui otra vez de compras y consegui finalmente el cap de 1uf 250v (el largo) y tambien por las dudas compre los multicapa de 470nF para poner 3 en paralelo...
> ahora, estos últimos son considerablemente mas chicos de tamaño, igual es mejor poner 3 de estos en paralelo entonces? voy directo a esta opción?
> 
> La duda es si se cambian los 3 (o 6 para la versión stereo) o si solo se cambian los 2 de arriba y el que esta solo abajo queda de 1uf siempre?




Armalo tal cual el plano....a mi me funciono bien.....o si queres podes poner los multicapas....no se cuan diferente puede ser....el funcionamiento....con unos o con otros....
presta mucha atencion a los transistores chicos medilos que tengan el pinout segun el datasheet.. y deberia de salir andando.....

Lee muy bien este tema...y prestale mucha atencion a los puntos 1 y 2....son quizas los mas importantes....por lejos ....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


Saludos y comenta como te fue


----------



## guille2

Hola como andan? Aquí les muestro las fotos de mi ampli stereo. Tuve muchos problemas con el batido de frecuencias, finalmente lo solucione dándole dos vueltas al cable de masa sobre un toroide de ferrita.
  También tengo armadas 2 placas ucd que calientan mucho para mi gusto. Pero el sonido es muy limpio. A esos le esta faltando la fuente 
  Tengo muchas ganas de probar la actualización que hizo mariano a su fuente.
  Espero le guste, saludos!!


----------



## angel36

muy lindo el montaje....te felicito!!


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones guille, muy bueno , nada de grandes y pesados transformadores ni bancos de capacitores...

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Bueno Muchas gracias 

Esas fuentes estan muy buenas aca no se consiguen transformadores son muy caros y pesados aparte me divierte mucho armar las fuentes.
  ya hace unos meses que la tengo andando correctamente sin ningun drama.
  Conseguí un núcleo EI33 para la versión 2.0 estoy pensando si alimentar los 2 ucd que tengo o 2 Rotel


----------



## flacojuan

hola a todos. gracias ejtagle por tu ampli. y a todos por compartir sus experiencias..
ok. yo arme el ampli no ucd y me anduvo, pero con un recalentamiento excesivo de los mosfets. por lo que hice lo siguiente:
 1. Realize la bobina use un toriode de los que usan en los dvd´s. estan enrrollados con el cable de red.... como tenia un buen tamaño, lo use y le di unas pocas vueltas alrededor del nucleo con alambre creo que 20  ,ni se cuanta inductancia tendria.

2. De mosfet de conmutacion estoy usando irf640 e irf9640. como sostienen mas tension me decante por ellos.

3. los demas transistores use solamente 2n5550 y 2n5401. sin excepcion. jejeje es que no teniamos los demas.....

4. en cuanto al recalentamiento varie el valor del capacitor c9, solo le agregue unos cuantos picos mas... y listo chao recalentamiento... jejeje. vamos que opinan.....


----------



## angel36

lindo montaje.....a disfrutarlo...


como es la respuesta de frecuencia con ese inductor....? se oye bien el audio?


----------



## SERGIOD

Te quedo genial flaco juan y que tal el sonido es fenomenal o no una consulta con que clase de pintura hechas a las placas terminadas cual es el proceso para que te quede como de fabrica disculpa la ignorancia

una ultima consulta usaste el pcb de mnico que posteo en el link Nº 47 
Ver el archivo adjunto 30081
o cual usaste


----------



## flacojuan

que tal sergiod, yo use el pcb original de ejetagle, y no pinto mis pcb solo estaño las pistas para reforzarlas y ademas creo que me sale mas bonitas , bueno eso creo......

y ese diseño que me enviaste no lo habia visto!!!!! gracias.........

hablando de la calidad del sonido es excelente, lo probe con dos 12" de 500W y suena muy bien... jajaja tanto asi que ya le hice uno a mi hermano, un tio, dos panas, uno se lo monte a un cliente en un amplificador pioneer casera de esas antiguas, ahora unos colegas quiere que le arme par de esas... jaja muy bueno.

y le doy gracias a ejetagle por compartir su diseño a todos.......


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal a todos, arme este amplificador (UCD) solo tuve un "pequeño" accidente y ahora no me funciona, si amplificaba aunque tenia distorcion, estaba ajustando los zener para obtener los +-3.3 v e la terminal 8 y 4 (en relacion a masa) y ocurrio un corto por un cable entre +vcc y gnd, se quemaron los dos mosfet los sustutui y se volvieron a quemar, he vuelto a hacer otra placa y coloque componentes nuevos, ahora si tengo los +-3.3 en las patas 4 y 8 como comenta el autor en el post 392, solo que cuando puenteo el terminal 3 y 8 del lm311 solo tengo 1.1 en la terminal 1 del integrado, ahora tengo algunas dudas necesito tener puestos los mosfet para verificar los test point, ya que no los eh puesto por miedo a volver a quemarlos, ademas medi la tension del circuito y tengo la misma tension de alimentacion en el gate y el source de ambos mosfet a que se debera??  saludos


----------



## angel_oriel

Hola a todos, me inscribi a este foro porque me lo recomendaron demasiado y ahora veo el porque 
Queria decir que el amplificador esta excelente y voy a comenzar a armarlo, lo que si queria pedir un favor si es posible, me podrian dar la lista de materiales para armarlo, ya que busque en todos los posts y no vi nada. Eso y gracias por todo


----------



## angel36

hola, bienvenido...

Fijate bien cual de las versiones vas a armar, y si tenes unos minutos sacas de el circuito los materiales, que no son tantos, revisa y relee bien todo el post, después nos comentas como te fue


----------



## angel_oriel

La version que voy a armar es la de Ejtagle, la que posteo mariano
Entonces vere en el layer y buscare los componentes, aunque igual hay algunos que no distingo bien, por eso pedi la ayuda 

Saludos


----------



## angel36

decime cuales, a ver si te ayudo....


----------



## santiago61

quiero pedirles ayuda si no es mucha molestia, ayuda en la construccion de la bobina (35uH / parlante de 4Ohm) para dicho amplificador , la misma la quiero hacer con varios alambres enroscados(litz) debido a su mejor respuesta en alta frecuencia, tengo una bobina como la especificada en la imagen(adjunto) que es un carretel de estaño...vi que muchos utilizaron el mismo para la construccion de la bobina (litz)...desde ya agradecido por su ayuda!


----------



## angel36

pone los primeros dos datos(izquierda y centro en tu imagen) en la pagina de propine..(el vinculo esta en el post varias veces)..ponele el calibre de tu alambre y te va dar la cantidad de vueltas que necesitas


----------



## santiago61

si realize el calculo en la pagina de pronine...pero me dan muchas espiras casi como 980 vueltas, pero si quiero realizar la bobina con el alambre de litz el calculo ya varia o me equivoco? creo que ya no son los mismos parametros a tener en cuenta, que utilizando "un" alambre comun.


----------



## angel36

claro, cuando vos haces un alambre litz, la suma de todos esos alambres mas finos deben darte el diámetro del alambre ¨ único ¨ o lo mas cerca posible, realiza el calculo sobre un solo alambre el que mas se parezca tu alambre litz... fíjate que hay varios post con el tema...

Usa el ¨buscador¨, que no tiene efectos secundarios a corto plazo...=)

cualquier cosa andamos por aca

la bobina que yo hice me dio como 40 vueltas sobre un caño de pvc de 1/2" y unos 30 mm de largo


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Saludos a todos, por fin despues de muchos intentos pude hacer funcionar la version UCD, el sonido es muy bueno y los mosfet no calientan practicamente nada, les cuento mi experiencia para futuras referencias.

Me paso el tipico problema de que no salian los -/+3 del pin 1 del lm311, despues de leer el post entero, la solucion mas factible era aumentar la tension de los diodos DZ3 y DZ4, pero curiosamente casi ocurria lo mismo, entonces deje DZ4 en 3.1 V y cambie DZ3 a 4.7 V y santo remedio, incluso cuando hacia el puente para la comprobacion de los test point cuando puenteaba (pin3) hacia el pin 4 la salida (pin 1) obtenia 4.1 V y cuando puenteaba hacia el pin 8 (desde el 3) obtenia 3.4 V suficientes para activar los exitadores de los mosfet P y N, estaba realizando aun pruebas con una bobina de nucleo de aire calculada con la pagina http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm y el inductor me arrojaba 16 uH empeando un carrete de cinta teflon con medidas interna 30 mm y ancho 13 mm indicandome 22 vueltas, pero obtenia algo de calientamiento en los mosfet, despues recorde el post de otro de los foristas que habia empleado un inductor con 50 vueltas que haciendo los calculos en la pagina daba 100uH, entonces reconfigure para obtener esos 100uH con otro carrete de 30 mm diametro interno 19 mm ancho, y santo remedio los mosfet a plena potencia no calientan nada o no es perceptible, ademas el inductor solo aumenta digamos 1 o 2 grados de la temperatura ambiente casi impreceptible ademas de que reproduce el rango completo o casi (sera porque empleo crossover en los twiter??).

En resumen mi amplificador UCD esta empleando los siguientes cambios respecto al esquematico original:

-Inductor 100uH en carrete 30 mm d interno 19 mm ancho con alambre 14 AWG.
-DZ3 4.7 V, DZ4 3.1 V
-Dos capacitores multicapa de 1uF por rama para el filtrado en vez de 3 de 470nF
-No consegui las resistencias de presicion todas son carbon 5%
-Alimentacion +/-43 V
-MPSA92 en vez de 2N5401
-Los capacitores de mica los reemplaze por multicapa o plastico.

Creo que es todo saludos y dejo las fotos del amplificador terminado.


----------



## angel36

lindo montaje, te felicito!


----------



## endryc1

Hola a todos, he leido el forum y estoy mareado de tantos planos.¿ pudiera alguien postear las version  que trabaja ok para entonces poder probar este maravilloso amplificador? Gracias y felicidades a los que ya lo tienen pinchando


----------



## angel36

todas y cada una de ellas funcionan...puedes probar cualquiera de ellas, busca la que mas facil te sea conseguir los componentes


----------



## adrian A

Para dragoblaztr.
 Pudiste armar el UCD????? waooo te felicito porque en mi caso el unico detalle que nunca pude corregir fue el hecho de que cuando queria aumentar los db de las frecuencias bajas no las reproducia bien, o mas bien se escuchaban distorsionadas:enfadado:, sin embargo las frecuencias altas las reproducia exelente.Podrias comentar como responde en todas las frecuencias?????.Mi fuente es de +/- 50 vdc.


----------



## Dragoblaztr

adrian A

Lo he testeado solo un poco pero a simple oido reproduce bien tanto bajas como altas frecuencias, auque tengo la intencion de emplearlo para un woofer de 10", cualquier cosa comento.

saludos


----------



## guillevelo

Adrian a mi me paso con la version ucd lo que vos decis con las frecuencias bajas, pero en mi caso era problema del inductor. Yo lo habia hecho con alambre de casi 1mm y no con varios alambres finos. Ahi mi error!! porque el amperaje no era el suficiente (efecto skin), y como el amplificador realimenta despues del inductor... Al saturarse el inductor venia el problema. Aunque con el mismo inductor y el otro amplificador con el tl074 funcionaba sin ese problema, seguramente el problema igual existia solo que no era tan audible ya que la realimentacion es anterior al inductor.

Guillote


----------



## adrian A

mmm entonces puede que sea el inductor. Tienes razón ya que el calibre que utilizo para la bobina es de número 20 el cual es algo delgado. Bueno esperemos que sea eso ya que en mi país no se puede conseguir alambre de cobre esmaltado cuyo calibre sea menor a 19. Aunque tratare de ingeniármela con probarlo con alambre de distribución eléctrica CA 120/220, creo que estos son de calibre 10 ó 12. El único inconveniente es que estos alambres tienen una cubierta aisladora y no se si al momento de realizar  la bobina esta cubierta aisladora me puede afectar en la inductancia de la misma????. O será conveniente quitarle esa cubierta y luego barnizar el alambre????. Que me sugieren


----------



## angel36

hace un solo alambre con varios de los que tenes es decir toma las medidas del largo necesario....digamos dos metros por ej... entonces toma 5 u 8 cables ¨finos ¨de los que ya tenes, con las longitudes antes calculadas y trenzalos para formar un solo cable.......


----------



## adrian A

No se me había ocurrido eso Ángel gracias por la ayuda. Tal vez tardare un poco en comentar como me fue ya que estoy algo ocupado con unos trabajos de la universidad. Dios primero como el domingo hago los comentarios. El amplificador UCD sale al primera vez sino comenten errores en el ensamblado. Y es verdad, los mosfet no se calientan con +/-40 pero con voltajes mayores tienden a calentarse como uno 15 watts  pero creo que esto es normal.


----------



## angel36

la mayoría de las fallas se debieron a componentes falsos u errores de montaje......a mi me costo pero lo hice andar(versión no ucd), debido a componentes falsos...se calientan pero no tanto....en mi caso....en otros casos ni se calienta....

saludos!


----------



## elseba87

Hola, tengo un problema/consulta, tiene que ver con la fuente también pero escribo acá ya que creo que es más por una cuestión del amplificador... 
 Me pasó lo siguiente, tengo ya funcionando un placa estéreo (diseño de mnicolau) de ampli no UCD (el del TL074) y lo monte en gabinete con una fuente switching (de Ricardo) y pre más protector de parlantes/retardo; hasta ahí todo bien . 
Las pruebas que realicé 10 puntos! muy buena potencia, nada de calentamiento en los mosfet y luego de varias modificaciones casi nada de alta frecuencia en la salida de parlante, lo que si un poco de ruido de "masa" (supongo ya que es el sonido típico en los parlantes con la entrada a GND) para lo cual probé con un buen diseño masas en estrella conectando en un tornillo:
GND de la fuente switching - GND de parlante canal derecho - GND de parlante canal izquierdo - GND de entrada canal derecho - GND de entrada canal izquierdo - GND placa preamplificador - GND placa amplificador canal derecho - GND placa amplificador canal izquierdo - GND chasis.
Y ahora cuando lo prendo NO funciona, va conectado en serie con lámpara de pruebas de 60w la lámpara enciende y después enciende y apaga oscilando a buena potencia, por eso no lo conecte directo a 220v ya que creo que no va funcionar. Además tengo entre 200mV y 1.7V oscilante en la salida.
Mi duda es en que estaré fallando? seguro que viene por mal conexionado de las masas pero no sé dónde metí la pata... verifique continuidad y cortos estando todo bien... 
Adjunto una foto del antes y después para si alguien me ayuda o me orienta en la falla... desde ya muchísimas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## angel36

volve a poner los cables del parlante en su lugar lo demás déjalo así y conta como  te fue.......siempre en la serie.....


----------



## elseba87

Hola, angel36... muchas gracias por la respuesta tan rápida... Mira probé como decís, puse de nuevo el GND de los parlantes a la placa del amplificador y me pasa lo mismo, la lámpara prende y apaga bastante fuerte. Probé también de poner la entrada del ampli a GND para ver si era por ahí y tampoco, sigue igual...
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## angel36

medi los irf....por las dudas....


----------



## elseba87

Bueno, con novedades... medí los irf y están bien, siguiendo con las pruebas ya encontré por donde esta lo que falla... conecto mal o hay algo que no va entre las masas de entrada y el ampli, es decir el preamplificador y las masas... Ahora tengo conectado y funcionado así: entrada > (señal+masa)cable mallado > preamp (con sus +/-15v y GND desde la fuente) >  (señal+masa)cable mallado > amplificador.
Pero ahí es donde NO está conectado todo en un punto único de masa en estrella... Según entiendo se conecta: entrada (masa al punto único) y preamp -alimentación solo masa a punto único- (sin conectar la masa de entrada ni salida del pre)... estará bien así? ahora otra cuestión es donde conecté (sin saber) las mallas de los cables de entrada/salida... los conecte a un solo extremo a masa (por ejemplo GND del pre y otro a GND del ampli) esto también estará bien?
Saludos!


----------



## angel36

no deberia de tener problema por ese lado aunque insisto en el tema de que los parlantes deben ir conectados a la placa ya que allí es donde funciona el inductor y el cap en serie con el parlante...
 probaste los ampli sin el pre..?
inyecta señal directamente a los amplificadores, y proba que sucede....
los voltajes de la fuente están simétricos?. y en valores correctos?...
.podes probar los diodos zener tanto los de 5v como los de 12v.....hay varios puntos a tener en cuenta....


----------



## tinchovolador

hola gente muy bueno este ampli , tenia problemas que se me quemava la salida cuando lo tenia a 2 homs al palo , lo que hice fue poner 3 pares ams de mosfet , asi que ahor ami ampli en la salida cuenta con4 irf630 y 4 irf9530  

ahora mi duda es como puedo hacer para hcer que suene un poco mas ya que ahora si no calentava  ahoara menos pero me gustaria sacar mas jugo al  ampli ya que dispongo de una buena fuente de 50 mas 50 por 10 amperes por rama , es un tranfo viejito que anda muy bien se sobra creo en el ampli,

espero alguien me pueda decir que tengo que cambiar o agregar para que suene un poco mas de 200 w


----------



## guillevelo

Tinchovolador hay cosas que me parece que no estas entendiendo del todo. 
1ro este circuito tira 200w en 4ohms con una fuente de 40+40. Si lo alimentas con 50+50 la potencia que le vas a sacar en 4 ohms serian unos 300w.
2do El problema con los mosfet es que estan al limite, en corriente y tension. El 9530 es de 100v osea que estas justo y eso no es recomendable y te aseguro que eso lo hace calentar un monton, por ende perder eficiencia, osea potencia. Y el 630 es de 9A y un valor rdson medio alto. Tambien estas muy justo con este mosfet.
3ro Poner mosfet en paralelo reduce muchisimo la eficiencia, encima poner 4 en paralelo??? Me parece que no van a trabajar correctamente los drivers bcxxx


Lo mejor que podes hacer para mi seria hacer dos canales, y usar el par de mosfet irf640 y el irf9640. Usando cada canal en 4ohms estarias sacando unos 600w en total.


Guillote


----------



## tinchovolador

guillevelo dijo:


> Tinchovolador hay cosas que me parece que no estas entendiendo del todo.
> 1ro este circuito tira 200w en 4ohms con una fuente de 40+40. Si lo alimentas con 50+50 la potencia que le vas a sacar en 4 ohms serian unos 300w.
> 2do El problema con los mosfet es que estan al limite, en corriente y tension. El 9530 es de 100v osea que estas justo y eso no es recomendable y te aseguro que eso lo hace calentar un monton, por ende perder eficiencia, osea potencia. Y el 630 es de 9A y un valor rdson medio alto. Tambien estas muy justo con este mosfet.
> 3ro Poner mosfet en paralelo reduce muchisimo la eficiencia, encima poner 4 en paralelo??? Me parece que no van a trabajar correctamente los drivers bcxxx
> 
> 
> Lo mejor que podes hacer para mi seria hacer dos canales, y usar el par de mosfet irf640 y el irf9640. Usando cada canal en 4ohms estarias sacando unos 600w en total.
> 
> 
> Guillote


 

gracais guillote te comento por ahora desde que puse 4 pares no se me han quemado a 2 homs , pero calro estoy trabajando simpre muy justo ,  en los que es driver meti bd139 y 140  cambie los bc por esos , 

no se me avia pasado ahcer dos modulos y meter un preamplificador que me sga de bridgue o esterio , asi lo puedo puentiar

gracais por la data de los mosfet que estare cambiando aver que pasa si me aguanta 2 homs jeje 

tengo una fuente mas grande de 80 mas 80 de una potencia perotiene 8 amperes por rama es medio chica para probar , calculo que a pesar que algo me pueda volar ba a sonar mucho mas  

gracias gillote


----------



## guillevelo

tinchovolador dijo:


> gracais guillote te comento por ahora desde que puse 4 pares no se me han quemado a 2 homs , pero calro estoy trabajando simpre muy justo ,  en los que es driver meti bd139 y 140  cambie los bc por esos ,
> 
> no se me avia pasado ahcer dos modulos y meter un preamplificador que me sga de bridgue o esterio , asi lo puedo puentiar
> 
> gracais por la data de los mosfet que estare cambiando aver que pasa si me aguanta 2 homs jeje
> 
> tengo una fuente mas grande de 80 mas 80 de una potencia perotiene 8 amperes por rama es medio chica para probar , calculo que a pesar que algo me pueda volar ba a sonar mucho mas
> 
> gracias gillote




No me referia a ponerlos en puente sino a dividir la cantidad de parlantes asi no forzabas ninguno de los circuitos. Estos circuitos no funcionan bien en puente.
Por otro lado con la fuente de 80 + 80 deberias sacar teoricamente casi 800w en 4ohms usando el par de mosfet que te dije anteriormente irf9640 y irf640. Seguramente vas a tener que poner un disipador mas grande.


Guillote


----------



## tinchovolador

ok entiendo guillote pero no puedo ya qeu el parlante que tengo puesto es de 2 homs tiene dolbe bobina de 4 homs las tengo puentiadas para sacarle un poco mas de jugo ejje , 

toy esperando esos mosfet aver como andan con eso espero andna bien asi tengo que sacar toda esa cantidad de mosfet jeje para un solo canal 

me pence que me decia que pusiera 2 en bridgue pero como mensionastes que no andan muy bien ni me gasto en poner 2 


muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Comentario "Totalmente Off Topic", espero que no lo vea ningún Moderador. 

Miren el ejemplo de Wikipedia sobre un amplificador clase "D", ¿ Les resulta conocido ?

​


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Comentario "Totalmente Off Topic", espero que no lo vea ningún Moderador.
> 
> Miren el ejemplo de Wikipedia sobre un amplificador clase "D", ¿ Les resulta conocido ?
> 
> ​



Se me hace conocido, no se de donde 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_electronico

Saludos!


----------



## cevollin

wow felicitaciones por el diseño tengo una pequeña duda  del primer diagrama del amplificador hecho con el tl074  para que sirve el potenciometro p1 de 1kΩ    sirve para controlar el volumen del aplificador o talvez para controlar los tonos


----------



## alejandrow999

cevollin dijo:


> wow felicitaciones por el diseño tengo una pequeña duda  del primer diagrama del amplificador hecho con el tl074  para que sirve el potenciometro p1 de 1kΩ    sirve para controlar el volumen del aplificador o talvez para controlar los tonos



Es para el controlar el volumen. Fijate que a P1 llega la totalidad de la señal de entrada, gracias al seguidor de tensión U1C y luego de P1 viene C10, junto con R19, que forman un filtro pasa-altos con una frecuencia de corte de 10Hz. Este filtro no afecta al rango audible.

Salud.


----------



## Diego German

Aqui les adjunto un nuevo PCB del amplificador diseñado por Eduardo el no UCD con la diferencia de los anteriores que a este le cambie todos los drivers que manejan a los mosfet por pares complementarios de mas corriente estos son los BD139  y  BD140  y no note ningun problema trabajan muy bien apenas y entibia trabajando a maxima potencia y sin disipador  y  sin senal de entrada no presenta ruido y tampoco  se entibia 


saludos...


----------



## FELIBAR12

Diego German dijo:


> Aqui les adjunto un nuevo PCB del amplificador diseñado por Eduardo el no UCD con la diferencia de los anteriores que a este le cambie todos los drivers que manejan a los mosfet por pares complementarios de mas corriente estos son los BD139  y  BD140  y no note ningun problema trabajan muy bien apenas y entibia trabajando a maxima potencia y sin disipador  y  sin senal de entrada no presenta ruido y tampoco  se entibia
> 
> 
> saludos...



con que voltaje hiciste la prueba?


----------



## Diego German

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> con que voltaje hiciste la prueba?



Con +-45volts

saludos...


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Diego German dijo:


> Con +-45volts
> 
> saludos...




Datos y fotos del inductor??


----------



## Diego German

Dragoblaztr dijo:
			
		

> Datos y fotos del inductor??



Tal cual indica Eduardo en el diseño 47uH para 4ohms y 100uH para 8ohms yo los ocupo uno con un bajo de 4ohms ahi no uso el inductor y con un parlante de 8homs el otro ahi uso el inductor de 100uH las fotos por el momento no puedo adjuntarlas 

saludos...


----------



## Dragoblaztr

ok, gracias por la informacion, sunpongo que son de nucleo de aire verdad??


----------



## Diego German

si tengo dos echos con nucleo de aire y dos comerciales con nucleo de ferrita pero con ninguno de los dos tengo problema...

saludos...


----------



## osk_rin

muy bueno!
diego german, me estoy animando a armarme uno de estos clase D, tu diseño me gusto mucho, espero poder armar uno de estos, eso de no necesitar disipador es lo que mas me gusta , me gusta lo minimalista y asi se puede hacer un gabinete penqueño pero potente 

un gran saludo y exelente trabajo


----------



## Diego German

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno!
> diego german, me estoy animando a armarme uno de estos clase D, tu diseño me gusto mucho, espero poder armar uno de estos, eso de no necesitar disipador es lo que mas me gusta , me gusta lo minimalista y asi se puede hacer un gabinete penqueño pero potente
> 
> *un gran saludo y exelente trabajo*



gracias por el comentario  te comento que para mayor seguridad y para preservar mejor los mosfet se le agrega un pequeno disipador igual que en el diseño de Eduardo 

saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Hola Diego German, te animás a hacerle estos mismos cambios a la otra versión de 200W? (que es de mejor calidad).

Saludos..


----------



## Diego German

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Diego German, te animás a hacerle estos mismos cambios a la otra versión de 200W? (que es de mejor calidad)



Si es la version UCD ya lo tengo casi terminada tambien me falta armarlo en la placa para probarlo y ver los resultados,   en cuanto termine les adjunto los archivos y unas fotos 

saludos...


----------



## Diego German

la versión de PCB  publicada por Eduardo para el UCD  es excelente nomas que le voy a cambiar los drivers que manejan los mosfet por que se complica mucho conseguir los transistores que figuran en el esquematico original especificamente los BC337 Y BC327 

SALUDOS


----------



## Tacatomon

Diego German dijo:


> la versión de PCB publicada por Eduardo para el UCD es excelente nomas que le voy a cambiar los drivers que manejan los mosfet por que se complica mucho conseguir los transistores que figuran en el esquematico original especificamente los BC337 Y BC327
> 
> SALUDOS


 
Puedes usar el Par MPSA42/92. Es raro que no encuentres los BC´s... Esos son muy comunes.

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

Tocatomon dijo:
			
		

> Puedes usar el Par MPSA42/92. Es raro que no encuentres los BC´s... Esos son muy comunes.



Este tipo de transistores esta muy escaso por aca  los unicos que he logrado conseguir son los 2n5401 y 2n5551 pero para mayor seguridad decidi colocar los BD139 y BD140 como drivers por que manejan un poco mas de corriente que los 2n5401 y 2n5551 

saludos...


----------



## Naders150

Bueno señores para las personas nuevas y que quieran armar este amplificador, y les de pereza leer todo el foro les comento que yo lei de la pagina 1 a la 37 y recopile los comentarios que me parecieron mas importantes o de los que vi que podía sacar algo para cuando arme el amplificador, ya que en otras ocasiones olvidada la pagina donde vi X comentario que me servia y AHHHH a releer el post completo, entonces aquí mi recopilatorio super desordenado (es mejor que leer todo el post) que yo se que a mas de uno le sirve.

Nota: Respuesta a la pregunta de: ¿Por que no segui leyendo? Respuesta: Por que hasta ahí, (a mi criterio) ya se habían solucionado muchos problemas de los foreros y de ahí en adelante solo hablaban del rediseño para sacarle 1000Wrms

En pocos días empezare a comprar componentes y armar el diseño del UCD aunque el rediseño de DIEGO GERMAN  me gusta mucho, alguien mas lo armo?


----------



## 0002

seearg estaba pensando hacer algo como lo que hiciste pero pues descargando los pcbs de la pagina que pasas, pues he tenido problemas al momento de abrirlos no se si puedas ponerlos por aca o no se cual sea el problema...
gracias de antemano saludos


----------



## angel36

0002
busca bien en este tema......... están todos los pcb's

Saludos


----------



## 0002

si precisamente los tengo pues estoy precisamente armando la primera versión del switchamp con el TL074, pero precisamente quisiera armar algo como lo de seearg por cuestion de como hizo el diseño de los pcb´s para que quedar a modo con el disipador, pero gracias de todas formas
saludos


----------



## angel36

No recuerdo bien donde pero busca los temas de el (seearg) el pasteo todo eso seguro. En este hilo.


----------



## seaarg

Parece que no estaba subscrito a el tema, vi de casualidad que me mencionas 0002.

Primero, si tenes ganas de descargarlos de mi pagina y adjuntarlos aca seria bueno, en aquel momento era muy nuevo en el foro y no me daba cuenta que seria mejor que todo quede aqui. (yo no lo hago de vago nomas jeje)

Por otro lado, con que programa estas intentando abrirlos? En aquellas epocas yo usaba el PIA PCB para hacerlos. En la misma pagina esta la descarga de la demo, que te va a servir para imprimirlos. Sino tambien estan en PDF.

Te pregunto esto porque se me ocurre que quiza los estas queriendo abrir con PCB wizard. Sino es eso, ya no se que podria ser que no puedas abrirlos. (usa los PDF, fijate la escala nada mas).

Aclaro que esos pcb de mi pagina son el ampli de ejtagle + mi fuente switching que esta aqui en el foro (diseño ya viejo y le haria mejoras, pero funciona) es todo junto en una misma placa.


----------



## 0002

ese mismo era el problema que estaba intentando abrirlos con PCB wizard, y pues tienes razón mejor trabajaré como los pdf, gracias por la aclaración
saludos


----------



## dragoncity

psss aqui despues de  mucho tiempo lejos del foro regreso  ya con este ampli terminado  y lo mejor de todo funcionando aca adjunto unas imagenes muy *[Abreviatura innecesaria de chat]* amplificador y facil de hacer lo unico dificil es el ajuste pero nada del otro mundo y quiero agradecer a mi amigo dragonblaztr  el ampli funciona de maravilla aca dejo unas fotos comenten a ver que les parece  ya solo me resta ensamblar un *[Abreviatura innecesaria de chat]* pre


----------



## crazysound

Hola Dragoncity, te felicito muy lindo pcb!!
Cuales son los datos del núcleo que utilizaste y el calibre del alambre?
No tenés nada offset en la salida...? Lo notás cuando conectás el parlante y se escucha un "tic".

Saludos......


----------



## angel36

Dragoncity...

Cual pcb usaste.....? te quedo bastante bien......te felicito, que toroide usaste?


crazysound.....

A que le llamas "tic"  le conectas el parlante cuando ya esta encendido el amplificador.....?

O lo hace al encenderlo y apagarlo?


----------



## Tacatomon

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Dragoncity, te felicito muy lindo pcb!!
> Cuales son los datos del núcleo que utilizaste y el calibre del alambre?
> No tenés nada offset en la salida...? Lo notás cuando conectás el parlante y se escucha un "tic".
> 
> Saludos......



Se nota como si pusieses una batería de 1.5V a las terminales del altavoz. En el último UCD que ensamblé se nota el Offset de salida claramente, uno 150/300mV. Realmente no es algo grave, como para tirarse por la borda, así lo menciona Eduardo Tagle... Y realmente no es algo tremendo en las aplicaciones que se le puede llegar a dar al amplificador...
También menciona que es posible ajustar este offset. Prueba y error. 

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

angel36 dijo:
			
		

> Cual pcb usaste.....?



Es el dideño original de Eduardo para el UCD  

Saludos...


----------



## dragoncity

el diseño es el mismo ruteo de eduardo solo que realizado en el eagle y sobre las bobinas despues posteo las fotos, el alambre y el numero de vueltas y no al conectarlo con la fuente de alimentacion no presenta ofset no hace "tic" hasta ahora todo bn y cabe aclarar que estoy usando una fuente de auto la de mariano de esa tambien despiues tengo que postear las fotos jaja solo que muchas veces me falta tiempo pero muy bn ampli  

olvide mencionar que el que realizo el rediseño de ese pcb es dragonbztr


----------



## emilio199

luchinque dijo:


> hola una pregunta no pasa nada si le meto todas las resistencias de 1/2w , ytambien si lo alimento con 40-0-40 a 5 amperes..salu2



holaa amigo me puedes decir donde puedo comprar el ir2110???   necesito comprar repustos... agradeceria me diera datos de la tienda 
gracias atte emliio  soy de tacna  gracias


----------



## nicolas

hola leyendo el post no encontre esto y lo pense pero no se si se podra... la idea mia es puentiar en la placa de Mnicolau donde dice bobina y fabricar las 2 bobinas para 4 y 8 ohm y en el gabinete poner las 2 salidas para 4 y para 8 y asi usar la salida que quiera... adjunto un esquemita en paint...

 espero me entiendan...


----------



## cubateria

Hola, después de mucho trabajo consiguiendo los componentes (Cuba) logre armar la primera versión (no UCD) pero me surge una duda: los Q3 y Q4 en el PCB me parece que están al revés, he visto varias fotos de este proyecto ya terminado y todo el mundo parece ponerlos mal... la cara plana de Q5 y Q3 ( o Q6 y Q4) no pueden ir en el mismo sentido porque según los datasheets ambos transistores tienen el mismo pinout y para que los emisores queden juntos (como está en el PCB) deben ir uno de espaldas al otro. No se si alguien ya se dio cuenta de esto y estoy reiterando pero no tengo mucho "tiempo de máquina" en Internet para leer el hilo completo. Por favor sáquenme de esta duda porque no pienso alimentarlo hasta que no esté seguro de que está bien armado (muy difícil de encontrar los componentes) 
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## angel36

tenes que probar tus transistores y ver que pin out tienen los que vos conseguiste......y ponerlos en la forma correcta........no le des demasiada importancia a las gráficas o las fotos......mira el esquema...... fíjate como esta ruteado el pcb...y de allí fíjate como vas a montar los tuyos.
Saudos


----------



## guille2

Hola no se que data estas mirando vos pero estoy viendo el de fairchind y los transistores no tiene el mismo pinout, lo único que concuerda es que la base esta en el medio. 
  Pero hace como dice angel, medilo y ponelos de acuerdo con tu medición (en la posición que te de mas ganancia es la correcta) 
  saludos


----------



## dragoncity

pues comentando resultados, el pre ya esta armado y funcionando, mi unico problema era armar bien los inductores, los primero *[CHAT NO]* arme si los calcule pero la verdad sonaban feos, pero los mosfets apenas se tiviaban y decidi armar inductores empiricamente, asi es que embobine cerca de 70 vueltas en un toriode de polvo de hierro, ya el sonido era mas claro pero se comia la letra "s", despues enbobine otro toroide con 20 vueltas y el sonido mejoro pero la verdad no me convencio del todo por el calentamiento del amplificador y termine armando una bobina de uH desconocido, simplemente embobine 12 vueltas sobre un toroide de color blanco (despues anoto las dimenciones) las 12 vueltas fueron con 4 alambres en paralelo de awg calibre 18 y funciono muy bien, los mosfets apenas y se tivian y el sonido es muy muy bueno, me sorprendio la calidad *[CHAT NO]* tiene solo mete un pequeño ruidito de baja frecuencia pero es por lo mismo de *[CHAT NO]* aun estoy haciendo pruebas y el cableado esta todo sobrepuesto cuando lo termine bien bien subo las fotos y los datos correctos saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho

Dragoncity, no estás en un chat.

Puntos, comas, acentos, mayúsculas, oraciones y párrafos. Por favor usá todo eso y esquivá las abreviaturas inútiles e innecesarias.

Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador

hola la verdad muy buenos resultado el ampli 

ahora un consulta , se puede hacer que tire un poco mas? , yo  por mi parte le cambie la salida l emeti irf240 y irfp9240 

y anda un poco mejor , ahora le meti 50v+50v y la verdad mejoro un poco pero me pasa que se me calienta los transitores mps  lo tengo con bd139 y bd140 y la verdad camina muy bien  pero ta me paso eso que calienta

la idea es de usralo con 2 cajas de 2x15 hosea a 4 homs asi que me gustaria que tirara uno 400 w rms como minimo , tengo pensado meter 2 y con pre en bridgue  ahi tendria un poco mas de 400w rms calculo a 4 homs lo del filtrado le meti una bobina para 4 homs la verdad tengo puesot con bocinas de 1 pulgada y no sale un ruidito , 

espero me puedan ayudar para ver como le saco mas jugo a esto ya que em gusto la caplidad y lo poco que pesa sin tener un gran disipado jejej
salduso , desde montevideo


----------



## calafer

Podes hacer el ucd2110 que funciona hasta con 2 ohms, yo lo probé yes muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## gusvio

en el caso de los mosfet para ambos amplis el ucd y no ucd, estos deben de ir aislados a disipador con mica o solo con un poco de pasta de silicona?


----------



## Tacatomon

gusvio dijo:


> en el caso de los mosfet para ambos amplis el ucd y no ucd, estos deben de ir aislados a disipador con mica o solo con un poco de pasta de silicona?



En los 2 casos es Mica+Grasa Siliconada.
Saludos!


----------



## juan9219

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> no es que no se necesiten, sino que dada su muy baja discipacion de potencia practicamente en la mayoria de diseños no se necesitan como en este caso(leer letra menuda).*el uso del disipador va de acuerdo al diseño ,ok?* ;pero lo que queria resaltar es que tenemos una ventaja significativa en tamaño y duracion de los componentes.si quieres que tengan discipador pues aqui van varios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o este de 700w 4Ω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparen el tamaño del disipador de un amplificador de igual potencia en otra modalidad por ejemplo un class ab
> las paginas para que se lo crean:http://www.hypex.nl/
> y esta: http://www.coldamp.com/opencms/open..._d_amplificadorfier_modules/BP4078/index.html
> para mi mejor que no tengan disipador,menos gasto de dinero,tiempo y mas espacio puedo aprovechar.



che un favor enorme, tenes el pcb y demas del ampli de la foto?? por favorr


----------



## gusvio

bueno al fin termine la version ucd lo estoy probando con una fuente de +-22v y pues al medir en las patas 8y 4 me dan +-3.5v del lm311pero al medir entre el colector y la base del q3 no me da iguna lectura hice algo mal o es muy poco el voltaje con el que estoy probando ?


----------



## gusvio

bueno parece *[CHAT NO]* era un lm trucho lo cambie y ahora lo estoy alimentando con +-42v y pues despues deprobar todo lo recomendado por ejtable todo ok solo cambie los zener de 3 por de 5.1 como mnicolau pero no se si es un problema o *[CHAT NO]* pero tengo un voltaje ac de 96 v y un voltaje de 42v cc a la salida es normal les envio una foto para *[CHAT NO]* lo vean


----------



## juan9219

gusvio dijo:


> bueno parece *[CHAT NO]* era un lm trucho lo cambie y ahora lo estoy alimentando con +-42v y pues despues deprobar todo lo recomendado por ejtable todo ok solo cambie los zener de 3 por de 5.1 como mnicolau pero no se si es un problema o *[CHAT NO]* pero tengo un voltaje ac de 96 v y un voltaje de 42v cc a la salida es normal les envio una foto para *[CHAT NO]* lo vean



te felicito, te quedo muy lindo, cuanto te costaron masomenos todos los componentes, y la bobina como es, por que los que voy viendo todas las bobinas parecen distintas gracias y te felicito


----------



## angel36

juan9219.....

El forero gusvio por lo que dice su perfil es de Bolivia..........no creo que te sirva de mucho saber cuanto le costo el ampli........

pero mas o menos........saldra algo de 30 ó 40 pesos argentinos por canal....es bastante económico.......

lo mejor que podes hacer........
saca la lista de materiales te vas a una casa de venta de materiales electronicos......y te pedis un presupuesto.....

Con el tema del inductor relee bien el post que esta explicado varias veces como hacerlo y como calcularlo....

Seguro no te vas a arrepentir....de armarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## martt

una pregunta alguien la uso en 2 ohm o no se puede


----------



## tinchovolador

yo lo uso a 2 homs y camina bien de bien , solo que calentava y le meti unos mosfet mas grandes, asi solo entivia ahora , la toy usando con 50v+50v , la tengo con una fuente sobrada , solo me pasa no es suficiente para el parlante pero andan , la probe en 1 homs con una serie , y la verdad aguanto lindo solo parecia que avia mucho consumo , pero en 2 se lo vanca si no es mucho timpo agunta , yo cambie los bc por bd 139 y bd140 y anda lindo


----------



## Edu-D

Compañeros me pueden ayudar tengo unos transistores mosfets y me gustaria utilizarlos....
Ya son viejitos son MTH8P20 MTH8N35 que diagrama pueden trabajar estos por lo menos con dos mosfets de salida...
Saludos


----------



## Diego German

EDHB dijo:
			
		

> Compañeros me pueden ayudar tengo unos transistores mosfets y me gustaria utilizarlos....
> Ya son viejitos son *MTH8P20 MTH8N35* que diagrama pueden trabajar estos por lo menos con dos mosfets de salida...



Segun los datos de estos mosfet podes utilisarlos en cualquiera de los dos amplificadores tanto el UCD como el no UCD tienes tanto el canal p como el canal n y no creo que te presenten problemas ...



> *MTH8P20*
> P-Channel Enhancement MOSFET
> Motorola
> Mosfets
> V(BR)DSS (V)=200
> V(BR)GSS (V)=20
> I(D) Abs. Drain Current (A)=8.0
> Absolute Max. Power Diss. (W)=125





> *MTH8N35*
> N-Channel Enhancement MOSFET
> Motorola
> Mosfets
> V(BR)DSS (V)=350
> V(BR)GSS (V)=20
> I(D) Abs. Drain Current (A)=8.0
> Absolute Max. Power Diss. (W)=150



Saludos...


----------



## Edu-D

Muchas gracias amigo Diego German en estos dias hago el circuito... Y comento
Saludos...


----------



## alemayol

hola este ampli lo estoy por hacer pero en el circuito aparesen 2 capacitores y 3 resistencias que disen
(DNP) esos componentes son necesarios? o se pueden descartar del diagrama...??


----------



## martt

ola a todos les comento *[CHAT NO]* no concigo e lm311h pero si el lm311n son iguales ?


----------



## Tacatomon

martt dijo:


> ola a todos les comento q no concigo e lm311h pero si el lm311n son iguales ?



Si tiene Ocho patitas y es encapsulado DIP, no hay problemas...


----------



## Diego German

alemayol dijo:
			
		

> hola este ampli lo estoy por hacer pero en el circuito aparesen 2 capacitores y 3 resistencias que disen
> (DNP) esos componentes son necesarios? o se pueden descartar del diagrama...??



El autor de este amplificador Eduardo dijo unos post atras que estos componentes solo son para pruebas asi que no tenes que ponerlos en el pcb 

saludos...


----------



## martt

gracias tocatomon


----------



## alemayol

saludos querido colega muy amable !!!!


----------



## Diego German

Les comento algo ...
Estoy probando el no UCD con una fuente de 55  0  -55 volts por supuesto que cambie el IRF9530 por el IRF9630 que es de mayor tensión  y resulta que todo el ruido de alta frecuencia desaparecio no se si alguien a tenido este mismo resultado variando la tension a valores mas altos, anteriormente lo estaba alimentando con una fuente de +-42  +-38 +-25 volts valores de valtaje similares pero nunca me pase de 46 volts que fue la ultima fuente que hice una SMPS publicada por Mariano el la cual tengo ese voltaje a la salida,  actualmente la estoy probando con un transformador con el cual obtengo salidas de  +-55  y +-30 lo probe con los dos valores de voltaje primero que lo probe con los valores de voltaje altos +-55  pense que la que le metia ruido era la fuente (SMPS) con la cual lo probaba con los valores de voltaje antes mensionados pero luego que lo probe con los +-30volts del transformador volvio a aparecer este ruido de alta frecuencia me parece algo raro ...

saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos ruidos, pueden ser debido a los batimentos de frecuencia entre el residuo de la fuente SMPS y la propia frecuencia de trabajo del nUcD. Condensadores cerámicos multicapa son obligados en abundancia!

Saludos!!!

PS: Aún recuerdo mi NoUCD, cuanta felicidad me dio, y fue con el que menos problemas de ruidos raros tuve... Solo ponía el dedo en la entrada de audio y todo iba de maravillas!


----------



## Diego German

Tocatomon dijo:
			
		

> Esos ruidos, pueden ser debido a los batimentos de frecuencia entre el residuo de la fuente SMPS y la propia frecuencia de trabajo del nUcD. Condensadores cerámicos multicapa son obligados en abundancia



Si tienes razón, pero para probar voy a elevar el voltaje de la SMPS por los 55 a 60 volts para   ver si obtengo el mismo resultado que obtuve con el transformador...

saludos...


----------



## alemayol

no te recomiendo una smps en un ampli de este tipo te recomiendo que pongas a la salidas del trafo de la smps 2 capacitores de 103 (10nf) entre b+ y gnd y b- y gnd (ANTES DEL RECTIFICADOR) y si el ruido sigue agarra 4 capacitores 2 como antes mencione y los otros 2 a + y - del rectificador y no superes los 220uf de los capacitores de entrada si le pones 110ufx200volts vas a ver que los ruidos ocasionados por la fuente smps se reduciran y para sacarlo completamente pon esos capacitores como te comente anteriormente.
supuestamente yo lo hise haci y me funciono ! QUE TENGAS SUERTE COLEGA saludos....


----------



## martt

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si tiene Ocho patitas y es encapsulado DIP, no hay problemas...



una consulta el lm311h cuesta $12 y el n $3,40 por que la diferencia de plata o el mas costoso es mejor para el ampli o da lo mismo uno u otro


----------



## Tacatomon

martt dijo:


> una consulta el lm311h cuesta $12 y el n $3,40 por que la diferencia de plata o el mas costoso es mejor para el ampli o da lo mismo uno u otro



Parece ser que el LM311H es en un encapsulado metálico. De todos modos, para no quebrarte la cabeza, solo fíjate que sea Encapsulado DIP de ocho patas  La marca es al gusto!

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Diego German dijo:


> Les comento algo ...
> Estoy probando el no UCD con una fuente de 55 0 -55 volts por supuesto que cambie el IRF9530 por el IRF9630 que es de mayor tensión y resulta que todo el ruido de alta frecuencia desaparecio no se si alguien a tenido este mismo resultado variando la tension a valores mas altos, anteriormente lo estaba alimentando con una fuente de +-42 +-38 +-25 volts valores de valtaje similares pero nunca me pase de 46 volts que fue la ultima fuente que hice una SMPS publicada por Mariano el la cual tengo ese voltaje a la salida, actualmente la estoy probando con un transformador con el cual obtengo salidas de +-55 y +-30 lo probe con los dos valores de voltaje primero que lo probe con los valores de voltaje altos +-55 pense que la que le metia ruido era la fuente (SMPS) con la cual lo probaba con los valores de voltaje antes mensionados pero luego que lo probe con los +-30volts del transformador volvio a aparecer este ruido de alta frecuencia me parece algo raro ...
> 
> saludos...


 
Hola Diego Germán, has cambiado el valor de algún componente para usarlo con +-55V?
Sería bueno que Eduardo diera su opinión acerca de qué hay que modificar para esa tensión de trabajo (ya que justamente yo también tengo una fuente con ese voltaje). 

Yo uso IRF630/9640 de 200Vds.

Saludos...


----------



## martt

Tacatomon dijo:


> Parece ser que el LM311H es en un encapsulado metálico. De todos modos, para no quebrarte la cabeza, solo fíjate que sea Encapsulado DIP de ocho patas  La marca es al gusto!
> 
> Saludos!



gracias de diez me ahorrare unos pesos


saludos


----------



## seaarg

martt dijo:


> gracias de diez me ahorrare unos pesos
> saludos



Correcto, yo lo compre por error y es un encapsulado metalico parecido a viejos transistores. La disposicion de patas no es la misma. No lo compres.


----------



## Tacatomon

seaarg dijo:


> Correcto, yo lo compre por error y es un encapsulado metalico parecido a viejos transistores. La disposicion de patas no es la misma. No lo compres.



No es malo el Encapsulado. Es más, se me hace algo "Vintage".


----------



## rlcapo

¿Lo puedo alimentar con 5 amperes en 8 o 16 ohms?


----------



## 0002

Hola a todos, les menciono que acabo de terminar la versión con el TL074, y tiene un sonido tremendo, cero ruidos, lo tengo en 8 Ohms y en cuanto pueda subos unas fotos.

Algo interesante , es que lo tengo en un gabinete metálico y éste se une a la tierra sólo a través de la carcaza del potenciómetro, y no tiene absolutamente nada de ruido, pensaba unirla tierra como muestra fogonazo, pero mientras no presente desperfecto creo que lo dejaré así


----------



## Quercus

seaarg dijo:


> Correcto, yo lo compre por error y es un encapsulado metalico parecido a viejos transistores. La disposicion de patas no es la misma. No lo compres.


El encapsulado metalico 311H yo lo compre y si obserbas las patas y las colocas como si fuera uno normal de plastico funciona igualmente porque es identico. Yo lo prove en el ucd con dos mosfet N, despues de comprobar que funcionaba perfectamente quite el plastico y puse el metalico y no hubo diferencia, incluso ejtagle dijo que cualquier LM311 vale.

Saludos


----------



## ZUNDACK

Saludos una pequeña duda la fuente que esta en el diagrama del ampli donde estan los zeners va conectada al tl074?


----------



## Diego German

ZUNDACK dijo:
			
		

> Saludos una pequeña duda la fuente que esta en el diagrama del ampli donde estan los zeners va conectada al tl074?



Asi es es la que regula los +-5 volts del TL074 ...

Saludos...


----------



## seaarg

quercus10 dijo:


> El encapsulado metalico 311H yo lo compre y si obserbas las patas y las colocas como si fuera uno normal de plastico funciona igualmente porque es identico. Yo lo prove en el ucd con dos mosfet N, despues de comprobar que funcionaba perfectamente quite el plastico y puse el metalico y no hubo diferencia, incluso ejtagle dijo que cualquier LM311 vale.
> 
> Saludos



Correcto, en si es lo mismo pero mi comentario es para el que hace el PCB preparado para el DIP-8.

Supongo... solo supongo, que el encapsulado metalico evita ruidos?


----------



## integradin

Hola gente quiero armar este amplificador pero me gustaria sacarme algunas dudas?

la ultima version es la que subio mnicolua ??
Se puede usar para parlantes de 8 ohm ?? que potencia brindaria con una fuente de +/-40V 6 Amp??

Realmente tiene super alta fidelidad como se anda diciendo ??

Saludos y desde ya gracias


----------



## Quercus

seaarg dijo:


> Correcto, en si es lo mismo pero mi comentario es para el que hace el PCB preparado para el DIP-8.
> 
> Supongo... solo supongo, que el encapsulado metalico evita ruidos?





  Si, el unico problema, es que hay que poner las patas para que queden igual que el otro, incluso entra bien en el zocalo,  también puede ocurrir lo que dices, que queda blindado y es mejor, pero ese dato lo desconozco.
  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

quercus10 dijo:


> Si, el unico problema, es que hay que poner las patas para que queden igual que el otro, incluso entra bien en el zocalo,  también puede ocurrir lo que dices, que queda blindado y es mejor, pero ese dato lo desconozco.
> Saludos



Será posible que ayude el encapsulado metálico? Mejor aún: ¿Disminuirá el offset en el UCD original???

En mi próximo embarque, pediré de estos. No pierdo nada probando.

Edito: Verifiqué existencias y nomás no... Puro DIP, SOIC y TSSOP


----------



## Nicko_2310

A lo que pregunto integradin 

Se podria utilizar con parlantes de 8 ohm pero no habra que cambiar el inductor como en la version del IR2110 ??


----------



## 0002

Que tal gente, quiero decirles que arme el pcb que mnicolau posteó, y funcionó de una, hice un inductor con 4 alambres esmaltados calibre 22 me parece, funcionaba perfecto (el inductor calentaba un poco pero nada grave) y creanme que en serio se los recomiendo, eso sí tengan mucho cuidado al armado por que hoy agregandole un pre para controlar el volumen, provoque un corto e hice que volara en pedazos el mosfet de la rama negativa  , se llevo consigo algunos de los tr driver, en cuanto pueda subo algunas fotos de la "masacre" (dirian por ahí en el foro).

Nicko: acá Ezavalla posteó algo para tener idea de como hacerlo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-filtros-lc-amplificadores-clase-d-33387/


----------



## Nicog17

Buenas, arme la version que esta en la primera pagina de este post (el no ucd), para la primera prueba la alimente con una fuente de pc (+12v -12v) cambiando las resistencias R21 y 22 por 2 resistencias en paralelo de 1k y 220ohm respectivamente. En vez del TL074 usé el TL084, los MPSA42 los cambie por KSP42, los MPSA92 los cambie por KSP92, el BC337 por el C33725, el BC327 por el BC328.
 Cuando conecto la fuente de pc, y mido la tension en la salida del amp, después de el inductor, obtengo en CC un voltaje de 12V y en CA un voltaje de 26V. Sin los Mosfets en la salida (sin estar soldados) tengo un voltaje de 2VCC. La verdad que no se que puede estar pasando, medi el voltaje de entrada del CI y tengo +5.2V -4.9V. Probé sin tener el IC conectado, y me tira exactamente los mismos voltajes. No calienta nada, fría toda la plaqueta.
 ¿Alguna sugerencia? Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Nicog17 dijo:


> Buenas, arme la version que esta en la primera pagina de este post (el no ucd), para la primera prueba la alimente con una fuente de pc (+12v -12v) cambiando las resistencias R21 y 22 por 2 resistencias en paralelo de 1k y 220ohm respectivamente. En vez del TL074 usé el TL084, los MPSA42 los cambie por KSP42, los MPSA92 los cambie por KSP92, el BC337 por el C33725, el BC327 por el BC328.
> Cuando conecto la fuente de pc, y mido la tension en la salida del amp, después de el inductor, obtengo en CC un voltaje de 12V y en CA un voltaje de 26V. Sin los Mosfets en la salida (sin estar soldados) tengo un voltaje de 2VCC. La verdad que no se que puede estar pasando, medi el voltaje de entrada del CI y tengo +5.2V -4.9V. Probé sin tener el IC conectado, y me tira exactamente los mismos voltajes. No calienta nada, fría toda la plaqueta.
> ¿Alguna sugerencia? Gracias.



Una fuente de PC no sirve. La rama de -12V tiene una corriente ridícula contra la linea positiva, de >15A. Además... Con ese voltaje no es del todo funcional el amplificador.


----------



## pandacba

Tal como te dice el compañero  Tacotomon, una fuene de pc no sirve por lo que el mismo ya explico. y todo amplificador por debajo de cierto voltaje pierde la polarización, perdiendo el control total, pudiendo aprecer tensiones donden no las debe haber e incluso rotura de material.

Por otro lado mala elección el TL084 es de uso generales, el TL074 es de bajo ruido


----------



## Nicog17

Tenia pensado usar la fuente de pc solo para las primeras pruebas, en cuanto conseguia que funcione la cambiaba. ¿Me busco otra fuente de alimentacion entonces? el TL084 lo tenia guardado por ahi, por eso decidi darle uso  ¿esto dará problemas?


----------



## pandacba

Sugerrencia, alimentalo con el voltaje adecuado +-40Vdc al conectar, cortocircuito en la entrada sin parlante, en esas condiciones la salida debe ser 0V o lo más cercano a ellos -+200mV no son problema

No, no cambia el funcionaminto para nada, podes utilizarlo


----------



## Tacatomon

Nicog17 dijo:


> Tenia pensado usar la fuente de pc solo para las primeras pruebas, en cuanto conseguia que funcione la cambiaba. ¿Me busco otra fuente de alimentacion entonces? el TL084 lo tenia guardado por ahi, por eso decidi darle uso  ¿esto dará problemas?



En efecto la serie TL07x son operacionales con menos ruido que la serie TL08x. De todos modos no afecta Mucho el funcionamiento en general. Cambia la fuente de alimentación y siempre en las pruebas intercala una lampara serie en la fuente del sistema. 
Yo armé este amplificador hace tiempo en su primera versión y me funcionó en las primeras pruebas con unos 50V simétricos.

Saludos!

PS: Che! Panda, asesinas al teclado eh? Jajajaa, Me ganaste!


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, les comento que terminé de armar la versión no ucd , el pcb que hice, fue el que posteó mnicolau, se escucha genial, pero tal como comenta Eduardo en algún lado, sin parlantes buenos es difícil escuchar el amplificador como se debe, un detalle que noté es que los mosfet y el inductor calientan mucho, he estado leyendo y creo que se debe a inductor mal embobinado y/o semiconductores truchos , de mientras les dejo unas fotos y pues cuando pueda les digo como me fue solucionando los problemas 

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Se ve muy bien 0002 nomas que al ser 200watts rms y como el clase d tiene una eficiencia del 90 y algo %  los mosfet tienen que disipar 22watts en calor entonces se debe agregar un disipador para que no calienten 

saludos...


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, gracias Diego , precisamente ahorita ya tienen un disipador, lo que sucede fue como dije antes, aún con el disipador los mosfet calientan un poco más de lo que debería (creo) y pues el inductor también lo hace (sin carga), ahorita no puedo meterle mano para volverlo a embobinar por que lo deje en la escuela , pero en cuanto pueda veré si puedo solucionar lo de calor excesivo de los componentes y subir las fotos definitivas .

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, alguien sabe que componentes hay que modificar para que los tr's chicos no calienten tanto?
Me da la sensación que habría que agrandar R4, R5, R9 y R10 pero espero que alguien con "teoría" aclare el tema.

También sería muy bueno si se pudiese incorporar el ajuste del offset (como posteó ejtagle para el otro modelo), insertando un preset en paralelo con un capacitor, en la pata 2 del LM311.

Saludos.....


----------



## Diego German

crazysound eso del calentamiento de drivers se debe a la alta frecuencia de conmutacion y es normal tal como lo aclaro el ing. Eduardo tambien dijo que la unica manera de disminuir la temperatura era bajando la frecuencia pero eso a su vez tiene incidencia directa con la calidad de audio... si buscas mas atras en otros comentarios vas a encontrar mas aclarado todo esto

saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Hola Diego Germán, si, me acuerdo que había dicho eso, pero en el de 1250W se había dicho lo mismo y después algunos compañeros postearon que cambiando algunas resistencias se podía disminuir la temperatura..

Saludos.....


----------



## tinchovolador

gente tengo fuente grande de 80 mas 80 podre colocarlo , modificanldo los valores de las resitencas para el tl074 

o tengo que hacer mucho mas , la ide es que em de un poco mas de 200 ejje


----------



## Diego German

Si.... debes modifiicar los valores de resistencias que alimentan al TL074 ademas el mosfet IRF9530 cambialo por el IRF9630 tambien   los transistores BC337/327  cambialos por el par complementario MPSA/KSP92  MPSA/KSP42 que son de mayor tension eso creo nomas ya que yo cambie esos valores para alimentarlo con +-72VDC y hasta ahora ningun problema  .....

Saludos....

PD:hasta que alfin consegui  el par complementario KSP92/42


----------



## pandacba

Tacatomon dijo:


> PS: Che! Panda, asesinas al teclado eh? Jajajaa, Me ganaste!



jajajaja no me habia dado cuenta!!!! nuu!!!! que esta nuevito el teclado, lo estoy estrenando, solo tal vez porque escribo al tacto...
(Cosa que me hace cometer errores si no releo, como letras intercambiadas, mi mano derecha es más rápida que la izquierda, asi que tengo que releer sin no desastre...... y por alli me olvido, el tema es que si lo veo lo edito pero cuando lo veo y ya no se puede horrror!!!)

Saludos Tcatomon...


----------



## crazysound

Diego German dijo:


> Si.... debes modifiicar los valores de resistencias que alimentan al TL074 ademas el mosfet IRF9530 cambialo por el IRF9630 tambien   los transistores BC337/327  cambialos por el par complementario MPSA/KSP92  MPSA/KSP42 que son de mayor tension eso creo nomas ya que yo cambie esos valores para alimentarlo con +-72VDC y hasta ahora ningun problema  .....
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> PD:hasta que alfin consegui  el par complementario KSP92/42



Hola Diego, el calentamiento de los tr's chiquitos es el mismo que para +-40V? No le cambiaste ninguna resistencia de polarización?

Saludos....


----------



## Diego German

Pues si hay calentamiento y es igual a mi parecer .... resistencias solo las que alimentan el  TL074 nada mas el resto sigue igual 

saludos...


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, les comento que recien terminé con los ajustes a la versión no ucd , creo que a estas alturas ya casi todos tienen el suyo , pero pues igual es chido hacer funcionar algo que tienes que entender para poderlo hacer trabajar bien , el problema del calentamiento como dijeron unos post atras era por el inductor mal elaborado, lo rearme y quedo al 100, calienta normal y sobretodo suena espectacular, por ahora no puedo probarlo con parlantes buenos, pero los "made in china" de mientras le aguantan al ampli .

Saludos

Diego, ¿alguna vez intentaste ponerle los snubbers a la versión con el TL074?


----------



## 0110110h

Me podrían dar una mano? Armé este ampli y lo alimento con +-63.6V para que me entregue 250Wrms sobre 8 Ohm, claro cambiando el IRF9530 por IRF9640 y algunas R por su mismo valor pero de mayor potencia 1W o 2W. Lo que pasa es que calienta muchísimo!!, tanto como para derretir el niple de plástico que aísla al IRF630 del disipador. A la salida uso un inductor de 100uH y un capacitor de 220nF como filtro. Gracias a todos!


----------



## Diego German

0002 dijo:
			
		

> Diego, ¿alguna vez intentaste ponerle los snubbers a la versión con el TL074?



Pues no y hasta ahora no me a dado problema.. ¿la red snubber tiene que ir en paralelo a los mosfet???



			
				0110110h dijo:
			
		

> Me podrían dar una mano? Armé este ampli y lo alimento con +-63.6V para que me entregue 250Wrms sobre 8 Ohm, claro cambiando el IRF9530 por IRF9640 y algunas R por su mismo valor pero de mayor potencia 1W o 2W. Lo que pasa es que calienta muchísimo!!, tanto como para derretir el niple de plástico que aísla al IRF630 del disipador. A la salida uso un inductor de 100uH y un capacitor de 220nF como filtro. Gracias a todos!



Pueda que se deba a semiconductores falcificados si el la vercion no UCD  prueba cambiando los mosfet de salida por otros , tambien el capacitor de la red LC  sube su valor a 1uf, y si puedes sube unas fotos 

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Ok en cuanto tenga un tiempo subo fotos, voy a probar cambiando el IRF630 por IRF640. Estaría bien si bajo de 100uH a 60uH el inductor de salida? ya que lleva mucho trabajo hacer un inductor tan grande.


----------



## 0002

Que tal gente , Diego tal como indicas, los snubbers van entre el drain y el source, recuerdo haber visto por aquí una red que utilizaba una resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie con un capacitor de 100p, en el UCD2110 creo que dijeron que la resistencia es mejor si es de 10Ohms.

También te comento que hoy terminé la segunda etapa no ucd, probada mas o menos al 70% de su capacidad, pues mis parlantes no dan para más , pero igual que el primero, sin ruido y con un buen sonido, aunque creo que tendré hacer algunos ajustes para que todo entre mejor en el gabinete, tengo pensado agregar las mejoras que le hiciste al tuyo, para subir un poco más el voltaje, ¿sólo esas que mencionas fueron las que le hiciste?.

01, exactamente ¿cuáles fueron las resistencias que sustituiste por unas de mayor capacidad de watts?, por que con esa tensión, las resistencias de los zeners deben ser recalculadas para que funcionen mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

0002 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal gente , Diego tal como indicas, los snubbers van entre el drain y el source, recuerdo haber visto por aquí una red que utilizaba una resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie con un capacitor de 100p, en el UCD2110 creo que dijeron que la resistencia es mejor si es de 10Ohms.



ok enonces probare a ver que tal el comportamiento de este ampli 



			
				0002 dijo:
			
		

> También te comento que hoy terminé la segunda etapa no ucd, probada mas o menos al 70% de su capacidad, pues mis parlantes no dan para más , pero igual que el primero, sin ruido y con un buen sonido, aunque creo que tendré hacer algunos ajustes para que todo entre mejor en el gabinete, tengo pensado agregar las mejoras que le hiciste al tuyo, para subir un poco más el voltaje, ¿sólo esas que mencionas fueron las que le hiciste?



Si solo esas  y la verdad que quedo exelent  incluso ahora tengo otra etapa funcionando con +-55v un poco menos que la anterior lo que le cambie fue las R 2.2k 1w que van a los zener que alimenta al tl074 por unas de 3.3k 1w y tambien el mosfet IRF9530 por el IRF9630 


0110110h los unicos valores de resistencia que debiste haber cambiado son de las que alimentan al operacional (TL074) por unas de mayor valor por ejemplo 3.3k 2w el resto de resistencias sigue igual y tambien los drivers por los mpsa42/92 o 2n5551/5401, prueba haciendo estos cambios  

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Los cambios que hice fueron:

1*Los drivers los deje tal cual salen en el esquemático original MPSA92, MPSA42, BC337 y BC327

2*R3 y R4 las cambie por unas de 1W

3*R5 y R6 por unas de 1W

(Aumente la potencia de esas R por que según las simulaciones pasaba bastante mas corriente por ellas al aumentar de +-40V a +-63.6 y de hecho con el dedo se las siente caliente.)

4*En cada zener puse dos R de 2.7K/2W en paralelo para tener 1.35K/4W, solo para tener una buena corriente que alimente al TL074 por las dudas

La verdad algo debe andar raro por que calienta en demasía , mañana sigo de cabeza en esto. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Diego German

0110110h dijo:
			
		

> Los cambios que hice fueron:
> 
> 1*Los drivers los deje tal cual salen en el esquemático original MPSA92, MPSA42, *BC337 y BC327*
> 
> 2*R3 y R4 las cambie por unas de 1W
> 
> 3*R5 y R6 por unas de 1W
> 
> (Aumente la potencia de esas R por que según las simulaciones pasaba bastante mas corriente por ellas al aumentar de +-40V a +-63.6 y de hecho con el dedo se las siente caliente.)
> 
> 4*En cada zener puse dos* R de 2.7K/2W en paralelo para tener 1.35K/4W*, solo para tener una buena corriente que alimente al TL074 por las dudas
> 
> La verdad algo debe andar raro por que calienta en demasía , mañana sigo de cabeza en esto. Saludos a todos.



Los BC337/327 debes cambiarlos por los mpsa42/92 osea que la etapa de drivers que manejan los mosfet este conformada solo por mpsa42/92 

Esas resistencias en paralelo cambialas, por una sola por rama de 3.3k 2w o deja solo una por rama  de 2.7k 2w   


saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Ok esta tarde estoy cambiando los BC. Con respecto a las R d*E* los zener como t*E* comente las disminuí bastante para que se alimentara bien el TL074, o sea están sobredimensionadas. Quizás en el próximo no UCD ponga solo una R por rama a ver si puedo ahorrarme una.
Has tenido andando un no UCD en 200Wrms continuamente? Me podrías decir cuanto calienta mas o menos como para tener una referencia para el mío, y q*UE* medidas tiene el disipador que le pusiste? Gracias!

Alguien ha intentado hacer el inductor de salida con ferrita? Podría usarse el núcleo de un trafo de una fuente de pc?


----------



## Nicog17

Buenas noches, en pocas palabras.. sigo renegando para hacer andar el amplificador .  El problema que tengo ahora, es que, teniendo el amplificador armado completo, lo pruebo con una lampara en serie de 40W (siguiendo el post de Fogonazo) al conectarlo con la entrada punteada a masa, la lampara queda completamente apagada luego de estar un segundo enchufada (hasta que se cargan los electroliticos), los mosfets completamente fríos y la tension en la salida del ampli es 0V, después, al sacar el puente de la entrada de audio, el filamento toma una coloracion apenas roja, muy muy tenue esta coloración. Al acercarle el dedo, el filamento toma un poco mas de brillo, despues de estar unos 10 0 15 segundos con el dedo cerca, la tension en la salida sigue siendo 0V (aunque toque la entrada), además el 9530 calienta bastante en ese poco tiempo pero el 630 se mantiene bien frio. Medí el voltaje que le llega al TL sin estar este en el zocalo, y sin mosfets en la salida,  y es +-5V. Al estar el TL puesto en el Zocalo, el voltaje cae a +-3V. ¿Alguna idea de que puede ser?  la verdad mire todo y estan los componentes puestos tal cual el circuito, no hay cortos en la placa ni nada por el estilo, parece que no es mi vocación armar amplificadores Jajaja. Saludos!


----------



## angel36

revisa los tr's chicos y cambia la pareja de mosfet....cuando menos el 9530....

revisa que la fuente sea simetrica.....bajo carga...


----------



## Nicog17

Hola Angel, los medi a los trs chicos y estan bien, los mosfets los medi y tambien estan bien. Alguna otra idea? Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

0110110h dijo:
			
		

> Ok esta tarde estoy cambiando los BC. Con respecto a las R dE los zener como tE comente las disminuí bastante para que se alimentara bien el TL074, o sea están sobredimensionadas. Quizás en el próximo no UCD ponga solo una R por rama a ver si puedo ahorrarme una.
> Has tenido andando un no UCD en 200Wrms continuamente? Me podrías decir cuanto calienta mas o menos como para tener una referencia para el mío, y qUE medidas tiene el disipador que le pusiste? Gracias!


Pero creo yo que mejor seria que dejes una sola por rama hablo de las de 2.7k igual no tienes que tener ningun problema con eso, y si todos los días lo tengo funcionando   a los mosfet les puse esos disipadores que bienen en las fuentes de pc  y apenas entibia por supuesto cuando lo tengo funcionando y casi al limite de su potencia pero cuando no lo uso el disipador esta frio 

Nicog17 revisa el TL074/84 talves ahi este el problema proba cambiandolo  ...

saludos...


----------



## Nicog17

Diego German dijo:


> Nicog17 revisa el TL074/84 talves ahi este el problema proba cambiandolo  ...
> 
> saludos...



Probe con 2 TL084 y 1 TL074 Jajaja.. sigo intentando Gracias! Suerte!


----------



## angel36

ojo con los bjt......con el tester pueden medir bien....pero....al recibir tensión  cambia la cosa...por lo que valen.... cámbialos...

yo renege bastante con el ampli hasta que cambie los bjt y santo remedio


----------



## 0110110h

Diego German dijo:


> Pero creo yo que mejor seria que dejes una sola por rama hablo de las de 2.7k igual no tienes que tener ningun problema con eso, y si todos los días lo tengo funcionando   a los mosfet les puse esos disipadores que bienen en las fuentes de pc  y apenas entibia por supuesto cuando lo tengo funcionando y casi al limite de su potencia pero cuando no lo uso el disipador esta frio
> 
> Nicog17 revisa el TL074/84 talves ahi este el problema proba cambiandolo  ...
> 
> saludos...



 Diego con que tensión de alimentación lo tenes funcionando y sobre que carga? De cuanto es el inductor y el capacitor de salida que le pusiste?



Nicog17 dijo:


> Buenas noches, en pocas palabras.. sigo renegando para hacer andar el amplificador .  El problema que tengo ahora, es que, teniendo el amplificador armado completo, lo pruebo con una lampara en serie de 40W (siguiendo el post de Fogonazo) al conectarlo con la entrada punteada a masa, la lampara queda completamente apagada luego de estar un segundo enchufada (hasta que se cargan los electroliticos), los mosfets completamente fríos y la tension en la salida del ampli es 0V, después, al sacar el puente de la entrada de audio, el filamento toma una coloracion apenas roja, muy muy tenue esta coloración. Al acercarle el dedo, el filamento toma un poco mas de brillo, despues de estar unos 10 0 15 segundos con el dedo cerca, la tension en la salida sigue siendo 0V (aunque toque la entrada), además el 9530 calienta bastante en ese poco tiempo pero el 630 se mantiene bien frio. Medí el voltaje que le llega al TL sin estar este en el zocalo, y sin mosfets en la salida,  y es +-5V. Al estar el TL puesto en el Zocalo, el voltaje cae a +-3V. ¿Alguna idea de que puede ser?  la verdad mire todo y estan los componentes puestos tal cual el circuito, no hay cortos en la placa ni nada por el estilo, parece que no es mi vocación armar amplificadores Jajaja. Saludos!



 nico fijate que puede ser la fuente que no tire los amperes suficientes para el ampli y por eso te baje la tensión, que tensión de alimentación usas y de cuanto son las R de los zener? También si el capacitor de salida es muy grande filtra mejor, pero se pierde una gran cantidad de corriente por estar conectado a masa, fijate si calienta mucho el C


----------



## Diego German

Nicog17 dijo:
			
		

> Probe con 2 TL084 y 1 TL074 Jajaja.. sigo intentando Gracias! Suerte!





			
				angel36 dijo:
			
		

> ojo con los bjt......con el tester pueden medir bien....pero....al recibir tensión cambia la cosa...por lo que valen.... cámbialos...
> 
> yo renege bastante con el ampli hasta que cambie los bjt y santo remedio



Ok ok una cosa mas lo que dice angel es verdad cambia los bjt si es posible todos, tambien las resistencias de 220ohms  que por esas resistencias queme varios mosfet y era que estaban dañadas a pesar que con el tester median los 220ohms 



			
				0110110h dijo:
			
		

> Diego con que tensión de alimentación lo tenes funcionando y sobre que carga? De cuanto es el inductor y el capacitor de salida que le pusiste?



Actualmente con +-55vdc pero anteriormente lo alimentaba co +-72vdc sobre una RL de 6ohms, el inductor es de 100uh y el capacitor es uno de 1uf de poliester 

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Me parece que mi problema esta en el inductor, también hice uno de 100uH pero no lo he medido, capaz que esta mal construido, no me extrañaría ya que no me gusto mucho como quedo. Me podrías subir unas fotos del inductor que construiste? y tal ves algunas indicaciones si es necesario! Disculpa, gracias por todo!


----------



## Diego German

0110110h dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que mi problema esta en el inductor, también hice uno de 100uH pero no lo he medido, capaz que esta mal construido, no me extrañaría ya que no me gusto mucho como quedo. Me podrías subir unas fotos del inductor que construiste? y tal ves algunas indicaciones si es necesario! Disculpa, gracias por todo!



Aqui estan las fotos  la resolucion es un poco mala pero mas o menos para que veas como quedo el mio....

saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, vengo con buenas novedades acerca del UCD . 

Yo he sido unos de los primeros que criticó el offset de estos "bichitos" (que no se malinterprete el término "criticar", es excelente el trabajo de Eduardo). Durante mucho tiempo estuve luchando una feroz guerra contra el maldito offset.... hasta que hace unos días Eduardo nos dió una luz...... (en el otro tema:  ucd 25W a 1250w)

Hoy logré reducirlo!!!!!!!!!: tuve experimentando con la R13, y comprobé que modificándola varía el offset. En mi caso tenía tensión negativa en la salida (-100mV con el filtro de 100uHy + 2,2uF) y la llevé a 68k y me quedó en -15mV, casi perfecto. Ahora no se escucha nada cuando se conecta el parlante!!!

Infinitas gracias a Eduardo, que bueno es tener un genio tan cerca!!!!!


----------



## Nicog17

0110110h dijo:


> nico fijate que puede ser la fuente que no tire los amperes suficientes para el ampli y por eso te baje la tensión, que tensión de alimentación usas y de cuanto son las R de los zener? También si el capacitor de salida es muy grande filtra mejor, pero se pierde una gran cantidad de corriente por estar conectado a masa, fijate si calienta mucho el C



Buenas tardes
0110110h, por el tema de que la fuente no me tire suficiente potencia, fijate que mas arriba puse que estoy poniendo un foco en serie con el transformador para limitar el consumo y evitar de esta manera, que si esta algo mal se queme todo.
Estuve midiendo un poco, y tuve unas mediciones extrañas por lo que me hace pensar que en algun lado tengo un pequeño puente o algo de esa familia, medi en los terminales que llegan al TL sin estar este puesto, tampoco los TR chicos ni los mosfets. En los pines 1, 4 y 5 del zocalo tengo 5,27V; en el pin 2 tengo 4,48V; en el pin 7 tengo 4,8V; en el pin 13 4,48V; y por ultimo en el pin 14 4,49V. A simple vista no veo ningun puente en la placa, asi que a medir nuevamente. Saludos!


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, Diego creo que también probaré lo mismo que hiciste , así como lo de los snubbers, creo que encontre unos tr que están buenos.

0110110h, si las resistencias no son el problema, entonces si debes revisar el inductor, por que a mi me pasó lo mismo, ya tenia hecho el inductor, de mayor capacidad que el requerido y calentaba demasiado, tanto como para derretir un carrete de esos donde viene el estaño , los mosfet también calentaban en exceso, pero al volver a embobinarlo, adios calentamiento, ahora lo tengo funcionando con +/- 42 sin cooler ni nada durante unas 6 horas a la mitad de la capacidad y hasta ahora no ha habido problemas.

Puedes intentar cambiar el capacitor por uno de 1.5µF y el inductor por uno de 30µH o 35µH, ésto ayuda si quieres cambiar una bocina de 4Ω por 8Ω ó viceversa, sin que el cambio en el corte del filtro afecte tanto.


----------



## 0110110h

Nicog17 dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 0110110h, por el tema de que la fuente no me tire suficiente potencia, fijate que mas arriba puse que estoy poniendo un foco en serie con el transformador para limitar el consumo y evitar de esta manera, que si esta algo mal se queme todo.
> Estuve midiendo un poco, y tuve unas mediciones extrañas por lo que me hace pensar que en algun lado tengo un pequeño puente o algo de esa familia, medi en los terminales que llegan al TL sin estar este puesto, tampoco los TR chicos ni los mosfets. En los pines 1, 4 y 5 del zocalo tengo 5,27V; en el pin 2 tengo 4,48V; en el pin 7 tengo 4,8V; en el pin 13 4,48V; y por ultimo en el pin 14 4,49V. A simple vista no veo ningun puente en la placa, asi que a medir nuevamente. Saludos!


 
Nico al probar sin el TL074 es esperado que t de los 5.1V o un valor cercano, al poner todos los componentes el tl074 comienza a demandar corriente desde los zeners haciendo que baje la tensión a 3 o 2V quizás y vas a escuchar mucha distorsión, además cualquier cosa puede salir mal, en ese caso baja el valor de las R para que t entreguen 20mA o mas fijate si tenes que subir la potencia de las R o no. Serian los cálculos de un regulador zener común y corriente.



Diego German dijo:


> Aqui estan las fotos  la resolucion es un poco mala pero mas o menos para que veas como quedo el mio....
> 
> saludos...



 Diego gracias por tomarte la molestia de subir las fotos, que diámetro de alambre usas? y en cuantas vueltas te quedo?


----------



## Nicog17

0110110h dijo:


> Nico al probar sin el TL074 es esperado que t de los 5.1V o un valor cercano, al poner todos los componentes el tl074 comienza a demandar corriente desde los zeners haciendo que baje la tensión a 3 o 2V quizás y vas a escuchar mucha distorsión, además cualquier cosa puede salir mal, en ese caso baja el valor de las R para que t entreguen 20mA o mas fijate si tenes que subir la potencia de las R o no. Serian los cálculos de un regulador zener común y corriente.



Las mediciones fueron sin el TL y sin transistores. Descubrí una pista mal hecha desde cuando hice la pcb, habia cobre donde no tenia que haberlo (corto entre pin 1 y pin 4 del TL) por lo que me hacia cualquier cosa el ampli.. cambie eso y cuando voy a probarlo.. se me queda sin pilas el tester  así que voy a tener que esperar hasta mañana para poder hacer las demas mediciones y ver si funciona


----------



## 0110110h

0002 dijo:


> Hola gente, Diego creo que también probaré lo mismo que hiciste , así como lo de los snubbers, creo que encontre unos tr que están buenos.
> 
> 01, si las resistencias no son el problema, entonces si debes revisar el inductor, por que a mi me pasó lo mismo, ya tenia hecho el inductor, de mayor capacidad que el requerido y calentaba demasiado, tanto como para derretir un carrete de esos donde viene el estaño , los mosfet también calentaban en exceso, pero al volver a embobinarlo, adios calentamiento, ahora lo tengo funcionando con +/- 42 sin cooler ni nada durante unas 6 horas a la mitad de la capacidad y hasta ahora no ha habido problemas.
> 
> Puedes intentar cambiar el capacitor por uno de 1.5µF y el inductor por uno de 30µH o 35µH, ésto ayuda si quieres cambiar una bocina de 4Ω por 8Ω ó viceversa, sin que el cambio en el corte del filtro afecte tanto.



 Precisamente 0002 no he tenido tiempo de echarle mano al ampli, pero si estuve simulando y observe que con 100uH y 1uF como indica Diego German el filtro se comporta excelente con una carga de 8 Ohm corta a los 0.707 en 16kHz y en la banda pasante es bastante lineal!! En cambio con 100uH y 220nF como yo tenia no filtraba para nada bien colándose mucho ruido residual de la conmutación, quizás por eso tenia tanto ruido! No lo he probado, eso va a ser el lunes ya que con un amigo vamos a medir el inductor con una maquinola de mi facultad que tiene toda una serie de pasos y también se centra en la frecuencia de uso, en fin muy completa espero avanzar con todo esto la semana que viene. De nuevo gracias a todos!


----------



## 0002

Nicog suerte con el armado, creeme que el amplificador no te va a desilucionar , no olvides darte el tiempo necesario para armar bien el inductor, y si todo sale bien, diriamos acá "echale fuego!!" .

Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

Nicog17 dijo:


> Las mediciones fueron sin el TL y sin transistores. Descubrí una pista mal hecha desde cuando hice la pcb, habia cobre donde no tenia que haberlo (corto entre pin 1 y pin 4 del TL) por lo que me hacia cualquier cosa el ampli.. cambie eso y cuando voy a probarlo.. se me queda sin pilas el tester  así que voy a tener que esperar hasta mañana para poder hacer las demas mediciones y ver si funciona




jaja que mala suerte bueno será suficiente por hoy no? habrá q empezar a llamar a los amigos haber que sale para esta noche!! ja
No t olvides de lo las R de los zener yo tuve ese problema en otro no ucd con ir2110 las R eran muy grandes para la tensión de alimentación que usaba, no había suficiente corriente ni siquiera para encender los zener, cambie por unas R mas chicas y santo remedio comenzó a andar perfectamente. Saludos!


----------



## Nicog17

Me arriesgue y lo probe asi nomas sin medir la salida con el tester y funciona muy Bien!  Saludos y gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Diego German

0110110h dijo:
			
		

> Diego gracias por tomarte la molestia de subir las fotos, que diámetro de alambre usas? y en cuantas vueltas te quedo?


De nada che  .. el diametro es de mas o menos de 1.2mm  y aproximadamente son unas 80 vueltas sobre un nucleo de aire de 2.5cm de ancho a 3.8 de largo...


			
				Nicog17 dijo:
			
		

> Me arriesgue y lo probe asi nomas sin medir la salida con el tester y funciona muy Bien!  Saludos y gracias por la ayuda!
> 
> La alegría no me duro mucho, estuvo andando bien a maxima potencia por unos 40Min, en ese tiempo sonaba exelente, nada de distorcion. Los mofets tibios, los otros transistores tibios tirados mas para el lado de calientes, pero no quemaban al tacto.
> Despues le baje el volumen por que mi vieja me reto que hacia mucho ruido  y al rato empezo a distorsionar horriblemente, mas ruido a roto que a distorsion. Toque nuevamente los mosfets y el 630 estaba tibio como hoy, pero el 9530 estaba caliente, casi quemando al tacto, este Mosfet tiene la pinta de ser falsificado por que las letras estan todas desalineadas. ¿Podra ser esta la causa de la distorsion? ¿Mosfet Falsificado?



Prueba cambiando el mosfet como mensionas puede ser falso ademas cambia las r de 220 ohms por seguridad y el driver que lo maneja al IRF9530...



saludos...


----------



## 0002

Nicog17 dijo:


> Me arriesgue y lo probe asi nomas sin medir la salida con el tester y funciona muy Bien!  Saludos y gracias por la ayuda!



Que bueno que te haya resultado, y como te digo echale fuego, que los bichos estos aguantan y mucho .



0110110h dijo:


> Precisamente 0002 no he tenido tiempo de echarle mano al ampli, pero si estuve simulando y observe que con 100uH y 1uF como indica Diego German el filtro se comporta excelente con una carga de 8 Ohm corta a los 0.707 en 16kHz y en la banda pasante es bastante lineal!! En cambio con 100uH y 220nF como yo tenia no filtraba para nada bien colándose mucho ruido residual de la conmutación, quizás por eso tenia tanto ruido! No lo he probado, eso va a ser el lunes ya que con un amigo vamos a medir el inductor con una maquinola de mi facultad que tiene toda una serie de pasos y también se centra en la frecuencia de uso, en fin muy completa espero avanzar con todo esto la semana que viene. De nuevo gracias a todos!



Si, creeme que es necesario hacer bien el filtro, por que como comentaba ejtagle, aunque la realimentación está antes del filtro, los problemas de éste, se manifiestan cuando la potencia está al maximo.

Echele ganas que el bichito funciona genial .

Saludos.


----------



## Nicog17

La verdad que si funciona muy lindo! ahora tengo que ponerme a armar la fuente swithing que tengo a medio armar para este ampli y listo! (ahora lo estoy usando con un trafo que va en otro ampli, en el ucd que lo tengo que hacer andar aun ) Muy linda calidad de sonido y cero distorsion! realmente recomendable! los mosfets se mantienen apenas tibios todo el tiempo y la bobina fría. Saludos!
PD: de lo que habia puesto de que sonaba mal era por que lo tenia armado arriba del bafle de 18'' a fondo por un tiempo.. estaba medio mal soldado parece y se desoldo el gate del 9539, por eso era que distorsionabahorriblemente! lo solde de nuevo y funciono!


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, Diego ahora que lo veo bien, el pcb que estas utilizando, ¿es distinto a los posteados acá verdad?.

Que bueno que te haya salido andando Nicog , suerte con los futuros proyectos.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

0002 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, Diego ahora que lo veo bien, el pcb que estas utilizando, ¿es distinto a los posteados acá verdad?.


Si este lo dieseñe yo, los drivers de los mosfet son BD139/140 y esta por aca 
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index55.html#post428633_

saludos...

saludos...


----------



## Hammer Facer

Aquí puede encontrar más información...


----------



## 0110110h

Si señor mi problema estaba en el inductor!! Lo bobine nuevamente usando alambre de 1,2mm de diámetro como diego german y me quedo justo en 100uH! Se escucha muy pero muy bien, mejor que mi equipo marca sony !! Nada nada de ruido sin señal, excelente. Gracias a todos! Gracias Diego. Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

0110110h dijo:
			
		

> Si señor mi problema estaba en el inductor!! Lo bobine nuevamente usando alambre de 1,2mm de diámetro como diego german y me quedo justo en 100uH! Se escucha muy pero muy bien, mejor que mi equipo marca sony !! Nada nada de ruido sin señal, excelente. Gracias a todos! Gracias Diego. Saludos!



De nada che  a disfrutarlo 

saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Hola 011011h, yo también uso 100uHy. Con qué capacitor?

Saludos.....


----------



## 0110110h

con 1uF 100V en poliester


----------



## crazysound

Aha, yo lo tengo con 1u5. Tenés algo de offset?


----------



## ejtagle

(comentario al margen... Vengo leyendo estos posts y me sonrío un poco... Suena muy a alquimista lo que acá se habla... "Te cambio el componente A por B, a cambio dame menos o más offset...  ) -- Créanme muchachos... En la electrónica todo tiene su razón de ser, y no existe la magia. Que no sepamos la causa no significa que no la haya. En el fondo, cada componente que se usa en este diseño y el valor del mismo tiene su razón de ser. Sobre eso estoy convencido que si las cosas no andan como deben, no es a causa del diseño en sí, sino de problemas en los componentes.... Ok, Ok, el LM311 requiere corrección del offset y la omití para simplificar el diseño, ya que no es importante... Pero, si tan "horrible" les resulta, fíjense en la solución que propuse para el ampli con el IR2110. Pueden usar exactamente la misma solución para el otro ampli que usa el LM311. La versión con el TL074 no requiere corrección de ninguna clase )


----------



## Cacho

ejtagle dijo:


> Créanme muchachos... En la electrónica todo tiene su razón de ser, y no existe la magia.


[Ironía on]

¡Sos malo! Me mataste la ilusión...

Y yo que creía que los electrones los traía Papá Noel en la bolsa.
¿O sea que para hacer un reemplazo o cambio hay que calcularlo y debe tener algún sentido?

Voy a tener que rever mi forma de diseñar 
[Ironía off]

Ahora invito a quien haya hecho reemplazos, cambios y retoques a postear las cuentas (o suposiciones al menos) que hizo para justificar ese cambio.
Ando desafiante hoy 

Saludos


----------



## 0002

Cacho yo ya estaba empezando a ver donde deje la hojita  donde hice el cálculo del filtro LC de salida, pero como dice Ejtagle que el ampli con TL074 no necesita , me voy chiflando como si las nubes me hablaran .

Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

crazysound dijo:


> Aha, yo lo tengo con 1u5. Tenés algo de offset?



Algo de 7mv ó 10mv



ejtagle dijo:


> (comentario al margen... Vengo leyendo estos posts y me sonrío un poco... Suena muy a alquimista lo que acá se habla... "Te cambio el componente A por B, a cambio dame menos o más offset...  ) -- Créanme muchachos... En la electrónica todo tiene su razón de ser, y no existe la magia. Que no sepamos la causa no significa que no la haya. En el fondo, cada componente que se usa en este diseño y el valor del mismo tiene su razón de ser. Sobre eso estoy convencido que si las cosas no andan como deben, no es a causa del diseño en sí, sino de problemas en los componentes.... Ok, Ok, el LM311 requiere corrección del offset y la omití para simplificar el diseño, ya que no es importante... Pero, si tan "horrible" les resulta, fíjense en la solución que propuse para el ampli con el IR2110. Pueden usar exactamente la misma solución para el otro ampli que usa el LM311. La versión con el TL074 no requiere corrección de ninguna clase )



 Totalmente de acuerdo, yo le cambie unas R por el mismo valor pero mayor potencia ya que según las simulaciones, bajo las condiciones de alimentación y carga en que lo uso, las corrientes que las atravesaban eran mayores.


----------



## dragoncity

hola a todos yo de nuevo dando problemas en el foro. tengo la siguiente duda no se si a alguien mas le aiga ocurrido:
arme 2 amplificadores con el lm311 y la fuente de mariano de DC - DC consigo la tencion necesaria y hasta alli todo se encuentra bien los 2 amplificadores estan funcionando muy bien ya los tengo en su gabine, el problema suerge cuando lo conecto al auto estereo, cuando el auto estereo esta en modo CD funciona de maravilla, por el contrario con el redio del auto mete ruido muy feo tanto en el sonido del estereo como en el amplificador aunque le desconecte la entrada de señal sigue aciendo exactamente lo mismo y no se a que se pueda deber.
cren que sea conveniente utilizar un diodo a la entrada de la fuente 
agradesco sus comentarios saludos desde mexico


----------



## 0110110h

dragoncity dijo:


> hola a todos yo de nuevo dando problemas en el foro. tengo la siguiente duda no se si a alguien mas le aiga ocurrido:
> arme 2 amplificadores con el lm311 y la fuente de mariano de DC - DC consigo la tencion necesaria y hasta alli todo se encuentra bien los 2 amplificadores estan funcionando muy bien ya los tengo en su gabine, el problema suerge cuando lo conecto al auto estereo, cuando el auto estereo esta en modo CD funciona de maravilla, por el contrario con el redio del auto mete ruido muy feo tanto en el sonido del estereo como en el amplificador aunque le desconecte la entrada de señal sigue aciendo exactamente lo mismo y no se a que se pueda deber.
> cren que sea conveniente utilizar un diodo a la entrada de la fuente
> agradesco sus comentarios saludos desde mexico



Ponele un diodo en paralelo con la alimentación de la fuente (polarizado en inverso claro!), no creo que sea el problema, pero es recomendable para desviar los chispazos de conexión/desconexión a masa.


----------



## 0002

crazysound dijo:


> Aha, yo lo tengo con 1u5. Tenés algo de offset?



Crazysound honestamente como dijo ejtagle, no creo que una cantidad de offset de menos de medio volt sea tan perjudicial, yo llegué a tener 21v de offset  pero era un problema del inductor jeje..., si tiens un capacitor de 1.5µF, ¿de cuántos µH es el inductor que complementa el filtro?


----------



## crazysound

Hola 0002, la bobina es de 100uHy. No digo que sea perjudicial pero los que buscamos calidad no nos gusta que cuando conectamos el parlante se escuche un "tic".
Solo por eso..

Saludos.....


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, yo vengo usando bobinas con núcleo de aire, quisiera hacer una toroidal pero nunca usé y no tengo ni la menor idea como buscar el toroide.... Alguno sabe de algún modelo en especial que les haya funcionado sin problemas????  

Saludos....


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, crazysound por lo del inductor con núcleo de ferrite, tacatomon sugirió que si puedes comprarla hecha es mucho mejor y se evitas de muchos problemas, por ejemplo si el nucleo es el adecuado a la potencia del ampli, en otro post creo que alguien dijo que habria de probar con los toroides de las fuentes de pc, pero la potencia del equipo es un factor importante, en cuanto lo del offset creo que si ese es el problema podrías agregarle un retardo y se termina el ruidito ese al encendido.

Saludos


----------



## gdlesalm

Diego German dijo:


> De nada che  a disfrutarlo
> 
> saludos...




Hola que tal Diego German; oye una pregunta master!!  quiero hacer este amplificador para usarlo en un subwoofer activo de un teatro en casa, finalmente como quedo tu sistema?

Cuantos watts obtuviste al aumentar el voltaje de alimentación??  y con que carga de bocina?? y cual son las características del transformador voltaje y corriente?? 

Saludos!!!!!!


----------



## Diego German

gdlesalm dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal Diego German; oye una pregunta master!! quiero hacer este amplificador para usarlo en un subwoofer activo de un teatro en casa, finalmente como quedo tu sistema?
> 
> Cuantos watts obtuviste al aumentar el voltaje de alimentación?? y con que carga de bocina?? y cual son las características del transformador voltaje y corriente??



Que mas che .....
Si te referis al amplificador con eso de sistema pues exelente  si piensas usarlo en un bajo no tendras problema con eso ... pero verifica que la potencia de este sea superior a la que entrega el amplificador...
La potencia con la tension de alimentacion que es de +- 55VDC con una corriente de 8 A debe superar tranquilamente los 250 watts RMS la carga parlante es de 6 ohm ...   perooo exactamente no e medido el valor de potencia a la salida 


saludos...


----------



## aleosc

ricardodeni dijo:


> basta, basta y basta , dejen de desconfiar del amplificador, este amplificador lo arme hace meses y hasta el dia de hoy que sigue funcionando perfectamente, entivian los driver , calientan los mosfet ( ahora los tengo SIN disipador ) y calientan las R de los zenner , pero esta todo dentro de los parametros normales, dejen de dudar y armenlo, tal cual como dijo ejtagle el amplificador funciona a la primera.
> 
> saludos.



hola amigo pero como le has hecho pues yo lo acabo de armar y si se escucha pero se calientan los mosfet que da gusto ya lo he armado otra vez y pasa lo mismo ademas que sin carga consume 1 ampere ya le rebusque pero no encuentro falla. necesito ayuda



BUSHELL dijo:


> Las fotos, mostrarán la quemazón....
> 
> Cambié los radiadores y puse uno como el que vi en la foto de Seaarg. Esta vez, no puse el ventilador... Calienta tanto, que no puedo ni resistir ni un segundo tocando el radiador, serán como unos 100 grados...puse unas gotitas de agua y se evaporaron ante mis ojos! Esto definitivamente no es normal y claro...hasta que se hicieron fuegos artificiales...
> 
> Se quemaron el irf630 y sus vecinos, sobre todo la resistencia R2 de 680 Ohm, quedó vuelta m.... y en fin..verán la mortandad..
> 
> Si hubiera algo mal.....no hubiera sonado..(digo yo)......un misterio de ciencia electrónica...
> 
> Ah un dato: Los capacitores de 1 uf/63 los puse de polyester, pues en el plano especifica que NO SON electroliticos, lo digo por el simbolo y calentaban por sí mismos mucho también.... será mejor ponerlos electroliticos?
> 
> Para Rick-10 y los demás:
> Dice el autor ejtagle: "El inductor hace falta si el parlante a usar es un tweeter o un rango extendido... Es que el amplificador genera (además de la señal de audio) , una portadora de alta frecuencia (no audible), pero los tweeters responden a dicha frecuencia, por lo que se recalientan y pueden quemarse. Al agregar el inductor en serie, evitás que ese contenido de alta frecuencia llegue al tweeter, por lo que el mismo soporta sin dramas el amplificador"
> 
> Así que no lo pongan sin el inductor en serie. *Es obligatorio en todos los casos (Excepto para subwoofer)*
> 
> Veré de hacerlo nuevamente.
> 
> Sniff!



hola que tal mira yo tambien tengo este problema claro que yo no he llegado tan lejos pues no se me ha quemado peor se calientan demasiado los mosfet y no se me hace natural pues es clase d pero hierbe pero se escucha ya lo arme otra vez pero es lo mismo tu ya resolviste ese problema un saludo



BUSHELL dijo:


> Esta vez armé de nuevo todo. Vean las fotos.
> 
> Usé TL084 en vez del 074 (Reciclé el de la otra vez). En vez del BC337 usé PN2222. Los transistores irf9530 y irf630 marca International Rectifier, que parecen originales. Todos los demás transistores, tal cual los sugiere el autor.
> 
> Alimentación: +/- 32VDC. Una nueva PCB, más grandecita, pero en esencia igual a la original.
> 
> Usé un gran disipador de aluminio, que ni cupo en la foto.
> 
> De que suena bien, suena bien. Pero de que calienta ,calienta. Y mucho.
> En el pdf del autor, dice:
> “Deberá conectarse el bafle (me refiero a los parlantes) a través de un inductor de potencia que depende de la impedancia de los parlantes: Para un bafle de 4 ohm, usar un inductor de 47 uH/10 Amper, Para un bafle de 8 ohm, el inductor será de 100 uH/5Amper….”
> 
> Eso quiere decir que a mayor impedancia del parlante, menor la inductacia requerida.  Le puse dos bafles de 8 Ohm, en serie. O sea 16 ohm, si es que el inductor me quedó chico. Pero nada, calienta mucho de todos modos.
> Yo usé 5 metros de calibre 12, enrrollado en un carrete plástico.
> 
> Hay un detalle que me sucedió ambas veces: Cuando lo conecto a una serie de bombillo, para alimentar el transformador,  se enciende a medias el bombillo, algo que me parece raro, pues se supone que no debe haber consumo. Conecto el bafle (sin señal de musica) y lo mismo, se enciende a medias.
> Conecto todo, y suena. Lo conecto directamente, sin la serie, y suena mejor. Pero calienta! Grrrrrrr
> 
> Quienes calientan? Los mosfet, los driver, los capacitores de 1 uF/63V (los pongo de polyester) y quien sabe que otra cosa más.
> 
> Ya la única que me toca hacer es cambiar el inductor, mandarlo a hacer  (no hacerlo yo y que me demuestren que tiene la inductancia de 47 uH (microHenrios, no miliHenrios, ojo). Ensayaré con uno de 200 uH..siguiendo la estrategia de hectorsiglo21)
> 
> Qué me pueden decir del consumo con la serie? Rick 10, vos lo tenés así también? Con carga, sin carga, con volumen y sin volumen, con señal y sin señal, siempre siempre, la serie se mantiene en el mismo nivel de consumo en el bombillo. En los otros amplificador que he armado, cuando uno sube el volumen, el bombillo brilla con más intensidad y "baila" al ritmo de la musica....
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> P/D  Si a alguien le interesa mi PCB, ya saben.( o sea, una PCB de un circuito para que hagan el almuerzo, friten huevos, etc, je,je,je), no mentiras, sé que llegará la ayuda....



soy yo otra vez compañero mira lo que tu dices es cierto eso le pasa a mi amplificador le conecto un foco y sin carga prende el foco pero los mosfet no se calientan tanto y consume .30miliamperes y cuando conecto directo consume 1 amper y se calienta sin carga que da gusto ya no se que hacer


----------



## 0002

¿Que onda gente?, aleosc ¿has probado con y sin inductor?, por que honestamente al menos yo, no entiendo si tu problema sea tal vez por un componente trucho, o tal vez el inductor que le hayas puesto te esté provocando el problema, hace unos posts atras había un compañero que tenia los mismos problemas, y corroboró que el inductor era el problema. Yo he armado 3 de estos y hasta ahora, con sus debidos inductores del filtro (armados con el debido tiempo) y creeme que han funcionado al rededor de 8 horas con una temperatura ambiente de 40ºC (donde vivo hace muuuucho calor ) sin más que un disipador de los de las fuentes ATX en los mosfet y creeme que ha calentado mucho pero sin fallecer. 

Diego, compadre ¿has podido probar los snubbers?, yo he intentado hacer una pcb (de la cual necesito ver si alguien le hecha un vistazo  ) para agregarlos sobre la placa y no ponerlos por debajo, pero tengo que esperar a regresar a la escuela por que ahi está el taladro con el que puedo hacerle huecos a los pcb .

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

0002 dijo:


> Diego, compadre ¿has podido probar los snubbers?, yo he intentado hacer una pcb (de la cual necesito ver si alguien le hecha un vistazo  ) para agregarlos sobre la placa y no ponerlos por debajo, pero tengo que esperar a regresar a la escuela por que ahi está el taladro con el que puedo hacerle huecos a los pcb .
> 
> Saludos.



Que mas che .. disculpa que no te respondi mas pronto 
Pues no los he probado estoy diseñando una placa estereo en la cual los inclui y cuando acabe de armarla te cuento los resultados 
Y con respecto a tu diseño podes subirlo al foro para ver como te quedo 

saludos...


----------



## SomeOner

Hola, disculpen... podrian subir la imagen del amplificador switchingamp finalizado, el archivo de la primera pagina tiene unos capacitores y resistencias sin valores (dice DNP), Gracias !!


----------



## sebadfc

Hola a todos , les cuento que arme el amplificador UCD y siguiendo los pasos de prueba de Ejtagle arranco de una y anda muy bien , (gracias Ejtagle muy bueno) lo tengo alimentado con +-45v , y  zeners de 4,1V
Lo que note es que se le tiene que inyectar una señal de entrada bastante grande , alguien sabe cual es la tensión teórica para la máxima salida, con la señal que le estoy inyectado no distorsiona  pero la tensión de salida en un parlante de 8 ohms es de 15v medio poco, el tema es que si le inyecto una amplitud mayor a la entrada no se me queme el LM311, que experiencia tiene sobre esto , desde ya muchas gracias. Sebastian


----------



## crazysound

Hola Sebastián, podés modificar la R que va a masa, en la parte de la realimentación, para modificar la ganancia del circuito...

Saludos...


----------



## Diego German

Hola a todos les comento que he probado la red snubber en el clase d no UCD y se desaparecio todo el ruido de alta frecuencia que se filtraba a los parlantes la red la conforma un capacitor ceramico de 1nf en serie con una resistencia de 10ohms entre  drain y source de cada mosfet 

saludos...


----------



## sebadfc

Muchas gracias crazysound , sabia de modificar esas resistencia pero , creo según leí esto trae otros problemas de velocidad y calidad de sonido, vos tenes  armado  el amplificador? como lo estas usando? si le cambiaste la resistencia que valor tiene? como referencia, desde ya te agradezco mucho Sebastian.-


----------



## crazysound

Sebastián, R14 la tengo de 1k5, alimentado con +-50V, bobina de 100uHy y capacitor de 2,2uF. Está funcionando muy bien así, aunque no creo que llegue a los 200W en 4 ohms.

Saludos.....


----------



## 0002

¿Que onda gente?, Diego en hora buena hermano, yo todavia sigo batallando con mi pcb, aunque honestamente me guio con la tuya y la de mnicolau  (medio pirata jeje) además que tengo cosas de la escuela y no le he podido dar al pcb como quisiera, pero pues que bueno que ya hayas logrado ese gran avance , yo veré en cuanto rato más pruebo con mi pcb.

Saludos.


----------



## sebadfc

crazysound, muchas gracias segui tu consejo y baje la R14 a 1K2 y mejoro mucho, auque para la salida de mi PC no le da todavia, nose cual sera el limite para bajar la resistencia , pero bueno voy a ir probando de a poco, sino tendre que agregarle un mini amplificador a la entrada, lo que no me gustaria mucho porque agrega ruido.
te cuneto que subi un poco la apuesta lo tengo andando con +-55V , los mosfet son IRF9540 y IFR540
con un parlante de 4 ohms medi picos de 40v con el tester en alterna , pero ya creo con una pequena distorcion.
Con respecto a la temperatura pasa lo siguiente, tengo un pequeño dicipador de fuente de PC,  si lo dejo alimentado en reposo como q*UE* de a poco sube la temperatura y como que los transistores recalientan los mismos comienzan a fallar y la temperatura se va para arriba como loco, ahora con un cooler muy pequeño de micro de PC , no calienta nada pero nada y si la pongo a funcionar al maximo de potencia tampoco calianta.
Es como que la corriente en vacio, (por el cruse de las fases esta medio alto para ese tamaño de dicipador) ya que del 0% al 100% de potencia calienta lo mismo, pero con ese pequeño dicipador le falta un poco como el cooler de micro de pc.
Se que se puede cambiar el tiempo de cruse pero se pierde calidad de sonido , asi que lo dejo asi que anda muy bien.
Ejtagle muy bueno lo tuyo.
y gracias crazysound por compartir tus experiencias
saludos a todos


----------



## Tacatomon

sebadfc dijo:


> crazysound, muchas gracias segui tu consejo y baje la R14 a 1K2 y mejoro mucho, auque para la salida de mi PC no le da todavia, nose cual sera el limite para bajar la resistencia , pero bueno voy a ir probando de a poco, sino tendre que agregarle un mini amplificador a la entrada, lo que no me gustaria mucho porque agrega ruido.
> te cuneto que subi un poco la apuesta lo tengo andando con +-55V , los mosfet son IRF9540 y IFR540
> con un parlante de 4 ohms medi picos de 40v con el tester en alterna , pero ya creo con una pequena distorcion.
> Con respecto a la temperatura pasa lo siguiente, tengo un pequeño dicipador de fuente de PC,  si lo dejo alimentado en reposo como q de a poco sube la temperatura y como que los transistores recalientan los mismos comienzan a fallar y la temperatura se va para arriba como loco, ahora con un cooler muy pequeño de micro de PC , no calienta nada pero nada y si la pongo a funcionar al maximo de potencia tampoco calianta.
> Es como que la corriente en vacio, (por el cruse de las fases esta medio alto para ese tamaño de dicipador) ya que del 0% al 100% de potencia calienta lo mismo, pero con ese pequeño dicipador le falta un poco como el cooler de micro de pc.
> Se que se puede cambiar el tiempo de cruse pero se pierde calidad de sonido , asi que lo dejo asi que anda muy bien.
> Ejtagle muy bueno lo tuyo.
> y gracias crazysound por compartir tus experiencias
> saludos a todos



Puedes hacerte de un Preamplificador Con tonos. Usa el buscador del foro. Hay uno muy bueno acompañando a un amplificador Rotel.

Saludos!


----------



## FELIBAR12

sebadfc dijo:


> Con respecto a la temperatura pasa lo siguiente, tengo un pequeño dicipador de fuente de PC, si lo dejo alimentado en reposo como q de a poco sube la temperatura y como que los transistores recalientan los mismos comienzan a fallar y la temperatura se va para arriba como loco, ahora con un cooler muy pequeño de micro de PC , no calienta nada pero nada y si la pongo a funcionar al maximo de potencia tampoco calianta.
> Es como que la corriente en vacio, (por el cruse de las fases esta medio alto para ese tamaño de dicipador) ya que del 0% al 100% de potencia calienta lo mismo, pero con ese pequeño dicipador le falta un poco como el cooler de micro de pc.
> saludos a todos


A mi no me pasaba eso con +/- 30v,pero cuando subi a +/- 40v los transistores se calentaban solos si meter señal al ampli,se calentaban mucho.Solucione ese problema cambiando mi IRF9530 POR IRF9640.



Esto hace pensar lo siguiente:

que en mi circuito se producen oscilaciones parasitas que hacen que se caliente,(creo que estaria bien poner snnubers para ver si lo controlo )
Que los mosfet que compro son falsos y ocasionan esos problemas
Que a pesar de que el IRF9530 es el adecuado para esta aplicacion,en la practica puede fallar porque esta un poco corto con los voltajes de operacion(100v aprox).
Si definitivamente no se soluciona tocara hacer el pcb en doble faz y usar una cara como blindaje a tierra


----------



## sebadfc

FELIBAR12 el tema de los Mosfet y componentes  truchos es muy común en Argentina, por ahí leí que para saber si son truchos o no lo comparan con uno original o lo que dice el datasheets, pero según mi experiencia eso no es tan así, es mas, componente que son exactamente igual que los originales no andan bien (truchos) y unos que se nota que son de una marca genérica andan bien, ojo los genéricos a veces no andan también, los componentes con los que mas me clave son: BCxxx, IRFZ44, IRF540, IRF9540 e integrados de televisión que directamente no andan, el problema con los transistores es que miden bien , pero no andan bien.
El problema con los mosfet truchos es generalmente  la RSOn ,lo que proboca que de recalisnten mal.
Me arme un probador con carga  para probarlos antes de ponerlos, básicamente le conecto lamparas de auto para hacerle circular un poco menos de lo que debería soportar y sontrolo la tenperaruta y mido la tensión entre source y drain , la tensión que mido dividida la corriente que circula te da la RsON, pero para hacerla mas fácil controlo la temperatura y ya.
los truchos se recalienta en el instante , medí mas de 5v de caída , multiplicado por la corriente 5vx10A=50w de calor
Según el datasheet del IRF540 tiene la RdsOn de 0.077 x la corriente por ej 10A = 0.077x10= 0,77volts eso es la tensión máxima que debería haber  entre source y drain circulando 10A  con el gate a no menos de 12v.
espero que se entienda algo de lo que escribí
saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Un detalle, con el tema de la resistencia interna y la interpretación correcta de la hoja de datos.

La resistencia consignada en la hoja no es una constante ni mucho menos, en la mayoria de los dipositivos mosfe de potencia la máxima tensión aplicable al gate ronda los 20V por encima de ese valor el dispositvo sufre daños permanentes, por lo tanto nunca debe superarse, si observan muchos circuitos llevan zeners de 15V en el gate para evitar que se dañen por sobre tensión en este terminal.........

Y la tensión de gate a la que suele tener esa mínima resistencia en conducción suelen ser 10V en el gate, para una corriente dada(observar detenidamente las curvas del datassheet) veran a su vez en esas curvas que al aumentar la corriente del dranin tambien aumenta la reistencia en   conducción


----------



## sebadfc

Eso creo que esta claro, si la resistencia fuera  una constante, seria mas barato poner una resistencia y ya
saludos


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, les comento que tengo armadas dos etapas no ucd, desde hace ya un rato, pero no habia notado eso que dicen hasta hace como una semana que los saque de donde los tenia para acomodarlos en su lugar final, probando con un bobina que daba problemas me di cuenta que con un disipador de calor de esos de las ATX, calentaba no como para quemar pero si para volverse un poco molesto a las media sin señal de audio, pense que era el inductor, aunque remarco que este señor tiene mucho que ver también en parte de ese comportamiento, lo de los snubbers es algo que parece necesario, yo ando en campaña para ver si puedo hacer un pcb decente con los mismo incluidos , Diego ya lo probó tendriamos que preguntarle si cambia en algo este comportamiento.

Estaría bueno que el Ing. Eduardo nos ilustrara, como sólo el sabe hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

sebadfc dijo:


> crazysound, muchas gracias segui tu consejo y baje la R14 a 1K2 y mejoro mucho, auque para la salida de mi PC no le da todavia, nose cual sera el limite para bajar la resistencia , pero bueno voy a ir probando de a poco, sino tendre que agregarle un mini amplificador a la entrada, lo que no me gustaria mucho porque agrega ruido.
> te cuneto que subi un poco la apuesta lo tengo andando con +-55V , los mosfet son IRF9540 y IFR540
> con un parlante de 4 ohms medi picos de 40v con el tester en alterna , pero ya creo con una pequena distorcion.
> Con respecto a la temperatura pasa lo siguiente, tengo un pequeño dicipador de fuente de PC, si lo dejo alimentado en reposo como q de a poco sube la temperatura y como que los transistores recalientan los mismos comienzan a fallar y la temperatura se va para arriba como loco, ahora con un cooler muy pequeño de micro de PC , no calienta nada pero nada y si la pongo a funcionar al maximo de potencia tampoco calianta.
> Es como que la corriente en vacio, (por el cruse de las fases esta medio alto para ese tamaño de dicipador) ya que del 0% al 100% de potencia calienta lo mismo, pero con ese pequeño dicipador le falta un poco como el cooler de micro de pc.
> Se que se puede cambiar el tiempo de cruse pero se pierde calidad de sonido , asi que lo dejo asi que anda muy bien.
> Ejtagle muy bueno lo tuyo.
> y gracias crazysound por compartir tus experiencias
> saludos a todos


 
Sebastián, me pasa exactamente lo mismo con respecto a la temperatura. Si no le pongo un cooler de a poco se me calientan los mosfets y los tr's chicos hierven!!!!  

Yo utilizo IRF630-9640 (de Vds=200V) y disipadores más chicos para éstos, como para TIP. 

Saludos...


----------



## Diego German

Comento que a mi no me causa problemas la sobre temperatura es mas tengo funcionando un canal sin disipador  y apenas entibian los mosfet y creo que el este se debe a que estan cerca de los drivers que los manejan y estos transfieren un poco del calor generado mediante las pistas estañadas a estos,  estaba midiendo el consumo y superaba el amperio y medio por rama de una smps dc-dc que tengo echa para montar en un auto no aumento mas la potencia ya que el parlante con el que lo pruebo es de 150watts rms max y podria dañarlo pero el amplificador se comporta muy bien es mas agregando la red snubber  se atenua TODO el ruido de alta frecuencia por eso considero que se debe poner  si o si ..
Ahora el calentamiento en los transistores de sus amplificadores podria deberse a semiconductores fascifiados 
Otra cosa el amplificador sin señal de audio de entrada permanece frio  por supuesto que deben calentar pero cuando se le exige al amplificador pero esto ya va por la eficiencia misma de este y por la resistencia interna de los semiconductores ya que no son ideales  ..

saludos...


----------



## sebadfc

crazysound dijo:


> Sebastián, me pasa exactamente lo mismo con respecto a la temperatura. Si no le pongo un cooler de a poco se me calientan los mosfets y los tr's chicos hierven!!!!
> 
> Yo utilizo IRF630-9640 (de Vds=200V) y disipadores más chicos para éstos, como para TIP.
> 
> Saludos...



crazysound, Encontré el problema en mi amplificador UCD puede que a vos te pase lo mismo y a varios, el problema de temperatura no esta en los mosfet,, el problema esta en que se recalienta Q1 y Q2 y como comienzan a funcional mal por la alta temperatura hace que todo lo demás ande mal y caliente todo, como comente anteriormente con un cooler muy chico ya no calentaba nada de nada y era raro porque con muy poco vienta ya se bajaba , ahora me cierra , claro lo que enfriaba eran Q1 y Q2.
Lo probé con un cartón separado unos transistores de otros y refrigerandolos por separado, cuando refrijero Q1 Y Q2 baja la temperatura de todo .
Como dato adicional la corriente de reposo es de 150ma y si no lo refrigero empieza a caminar para arriba y si no se refrigera o apaga no queda nada sano.
En fin la solución es disipador para Q1 y Q2 o algún transistor rápido que disipe mas potencia,  en nuestro caso que lo tenemos alimentado con mucha tensión este problema tiene que ser mayor
Espero que sirva
Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

sebadfc dijo:


> cuando refrijero Q1 Y Q2 baja la temperatura de todo .
> Saludos


el calor excesivo de los tr chicos hace que sus parametros electricos varien y provocan un mal funcionamiento de todo.
La pregunta es que tanto baja la temperatura? es un cambio radical-una mejora notable y benefica? valdria la pena refrigerarlos? porque a pesar de ese calentamiento los tr soportan esa temperatura y es raro que se dañen.


----------



## sebadfc

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> el calor excesivo de los tr chicos hace que sus parametros electricos varien y provocan un mal funcionamiento de todo.
> La pregunta es que tanto baja la temperatura? es un cambio radical-una mejora notable y benefica? valdria la pena refrigerarlos? porque a pesar de ese calentamiento los tr soportan esa temperatura y es raro que se dañen.



FELIBAR12, es un cambio radical , por lo menos en mi caso que lo tengo alimentado con +-55v pero, si no refrigero Q1 y Q2 y lo dejo conectado incrementa la temperatura hasta que se quema todo por exceso de temperatura y conducción de los dos mosfet al mismo tiempo.
si refrigero Q1 y Q2 no calienta nada de nada , hasta que talvez se le puede sacar el disipador (no lo probé porque considero que un pequeño disipador es lógico).
Para saber si esto te esta ocurriendo adema de enfriar los transistores podes medir la corriente de consumo en vació, sin señal , esta debería quedar mas o menos estable.
MI UCD en vació consume 150ma , pero sino refrigero Q1 y Q2 incrementa hasta al punto que supera la corriente máxima de los mosfet y se queman
espero que te sirva
Saludos Sebastian


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, he estado utilizando el dedometro a más no poder y como dice FELIBAR12, y es evidente que las pulgas tienen mucha culpa en todo el asunto, en otras ocasiones revisando componentes muy de cerca , y he podido darme cuenta que como a 6 cm de los tr se siente el calor de los mismos (sentí el cachete caliente y pense que los mosfet me sacaban los ojos ). Otra alternativa viable para todos nosotros creo seria lo que hizo Diego de cambiar los driver por puros A92 y A42, ó BD139 y BD140, Diego compadre corrigeme si estoy mal, ¿en tu última placa estas utilizando puros MPSA no?.

Saludos.


----------



## sebadfc

0002 dijo:


> Hola gente, he estado utilizando el dedometro a más no poder y como dice FELIBAR12, y es evidente que las pulgas tienen mucha culpa en todo el asunto, en otras ocasiones revisando componentes muy de cerca , y he podido darme cuenta que como a 6 cm de los tr se siente el calor de los mismos (sentí el cachete caliente y pense que los mosfet me sacaban los ojos ). Otra alternativa viable para todos nosotros creo seria lo que hizo Diego de cambiar los driver por puros A92 y A42, ó BD139 y BD140, Diego compadre corrigeme si estoy mal, ¿en tu última placa estas utilizando puros MPSA no?.
> 
> Saludos.



0002 yo ya tengo los mpsa y recalientan, los BD139 Y 140 no se si son = de rápidos, seria una buena solución si andan
saludos Sebastian


----------



## Diego German

0002 dijo:


> Hola gente, he estado utilizando el dedometro a más no poder y como dice FELIBAR12, y es evidente que las pulgas tienen mucha culpa en todo el asunto, en otras ocasiones revisando componentes muy de cerca , y he podido darme cuenta que como a 6 cm de los tr se siente el calor de los mismos (sentí el cachete caliente y pense que los mosfet me sacaban los ojos ). Otra alternativa viable para todos nosotros creo seria lo que hizo Diego de cambiar los driver por puros A92 y A42, ó BD139 y BD140, Diego compadre corrigeme si estoy mal, ¿en tu última placa estas utilizando puros MPSA no?.
> 
> Saludos.


Si son todos ksp92/42 ya que no consigo los mpsa, pero tienen las mismas caracteristicas otra cosa la red snubber la coloque en el amplificador que tenia el cual esta con el par complementario BD139/140, ya que aun no termino de ensamblar el nuevo pcb con los ksp42/92  
Una cosa mas e tenido funcionando otro amplificador con el par complementario 2n5551/5401  que tambien tienen un voltaje de C-E  de 160volts  con una fuente de +-55volts y no tengo problema por la temperatura generada por los drivers y a este lo e tenido funcionando todo el dia desde hace  mucho tiempo desde que mnicolau subio su pcb hasta ahora y no hay problemas ... 

saludos...

PD: Lo mas pronto que pueda subo un video de los amplificadores con los KSP y los BD  ..


----------



## crazysound

Hoal Seba, gracias por la info... Habría que buscar transistores de potencia para reemplazarlos.


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, Diego gracias por la aclaración, yo este fin de semana veré que tal anda mi pcb kon puros A92 y A42, me guie de los impresos de mnicolau, el tuyo y el original de Ejtagle , ya con los snubbers incluidos, creo que lo complementaré con los 2n5551/5401, ya que no tengo los MPSA y tengo que viajar dos horas ida y vuelta para comprarlos , veré si no vuelo algo, en cuanto pueda les comento los resultados.

Conforme a lo de los transistores de potencia para manejar los mosfet, creo que nos estamos alejando de lo que el inge Eduardo queria, que fuera barato de buena calidad , no digo que no sea viable y posiblemente una buena solución al problema de la temperatura, pero es cuestión de gustos.

Saludos.


----------



## 0002

Que tal gente, les comento que ya probé un pcb diseñado por mi, con los snubbers incluidos, los mismos están conformados por un capacitor de 100 picos y una resistencia de 10 Ohms, también agregue el filtro pasa bajos que implemento ricardonei en su circuito de fusión a la entrada, y dejenme decirles que los resultados son menos calentamiento en los mosfet, es muy evidente que existe menos calentamiento en los mismos sin señal, en cuanto a Q1 y Q2, simplemente calientan lo que el inge Eduardo llamaría normal y fuera de provocar un desastre, especificó bushell mucho tiempo atras, es molesto pero no afecta, el inductor con 2 hilos de cable calibre 14 y ni se entera que hay calor , yo creo que así lo dejaré, despues de todo lo he tenido sonando 9 horas a medio volumen con una temperatura ambiente de 40 °C y ni encuenta el bicho (calienta la carcasa por que es negra, y por falta de espacio la dejo donde le da tantito el sol ).

Para aquellos que aún quieran reducir la temperatura en los driver, el inge recomendaba ó bajar la frecuencia de oscilación cambiando C9 por uno más grande ( C9 > 820 picos) ó poner mosfet de menor Rdson, yo estuve checando y los que más se acomodan y los encuentro acá valen como 3 UD cada uno , por eso mejor le agrego un circuito que encienda un cooler cuando sea muy necesario y me olvido de gastar 45 pesos mexicanos por un mosfet.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola 0002, podrías postear tu pcb?

Saludos....


----------



## Diego German

0002 de drivers  que transistores ocupas ?

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Yo cambie el IRF9530 por IRF9640 para alimentar el ampli con +-75V para sacarle 300Wrms sobre 8 Ohm y lo alimento con la fuente SMPS mini de mnicolau, el problema esta que al subir el volumen la tensión de alimentación tiene picos de hasta +-125V por la misma tendencia que tienen los clase D de subir la tensión de fuente, esto se ha convertido en un gran problema en ves de una ventaja para mi, voy a agregar mas capacidad de salida a la fuente haber si se soluciona esto.... cualquier cosa les comento como me fue...


----------



## alemayol

hola colegas yo arme este ampli y no me funciono sera por el capacitor de mica plata? no lo he conseguido le puse 820p ceramico y no hace nada solo un pequeño ruidito en el twiter cuando toco la entrada.


----------



## Diego German

alemayol dijo:


> hola colegas yo arme este ampli y no me funciono sera por el capacitor de mica plata? no lo he conseguido le puse 820p ceramico y no hace nada solo un pequeño ruidito en el twiter cuando toco la entrada.



Pues con el capacitor ceramico no deberias tener porblema revisa si tenes tension en el los pines del operacional(TL072) entre 4 y tierra debes tener 5 volts y entre 11 y tierra debes tener -5volts y midiendo entre 4 y 11 debes tener 10volts.
Que PCB utilizaste ?

saludos...


----------



## alemayol

Código:
	

Pues con el capacitor ceramico no deberias tener porblema revisa si tenes tension en el los pines del operacional(TL072) entre 4 y tierra debes tener 5 volts y entre 11 y tierra debes tener -5volts y midiendo entre 4 y 11 debes tener 10volts.
Que PCB utilizaste ?

saludos...

hola colega si esta en 5,1volts + y 5,1volts - estables el pcb lo hice yo en un circuito experimental 
y lo revise 10 veses y esta todo bien capas que sea algun mpsa malo pero miden bien..
ya no se q*UE* hacer Solo necesito un circuito que de unos 40 o 50w sin tanto disipador porque es para un ampli DECOUD que vino con todas las resistencias quemadas prendidas fuego y no consigo el diagrama del mismo y no trae un disipador tan grande solo es un pedaso de alumiño con 2 tip122 y 2 tip127


----------



## 0002

Buenas noches gente, Diego compadre los drivers que estoy utilizando son los que marca el esquema de Ejtagle  (los BC3x7 y los MPSAx2) lo demas está como lo mencioné arriba.

Crazysound, brother, en este momento no tengo a mano el archivo para postearlo, además tengo que solucionar un problema que surgió, y se trata de que el ampli recorta un poquito los agudos, pero pues como muchos podrán deducir, creo que es el inductor, lo tenía embobinado para un diametro interior más chico, pero al rearmarlo lo hice un poco más grande y pues por ende su inductancia se hace mayor, lo cuál afecta la frecuencia de corte del filtro de la salida, aclaro que sonando por un largo el ampli, el inductor no calienta, para intentar solucionar esto probaré cambiando el cap. Aunque hay un detalle mal, algo que si me gusto es que me marco 4mV de offset  y eso si me gustó. En cuanto pueda posteo el pcb .

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

0110110h dijo:


> Yo cambie el IRF9530 por IRF9640 para alimentar el ampli con +-75V para sacarle 300Wrms sobre 8 Ohm y lo alimento con la fuente SMPS mini de mnicolau, el problema esta que al subir el volumen la tensión de alimentación tiene picos de hasta +-125V por la misma tendencia que tienen los clase D de subir la tensión de fuente, esto se ha convertido en un gran problema en ves de una ventaja para mi, voy a agregar mas capacidad de salida a la fuente haber si se soluciona esto.... cualquier cosa les comento como me fue...


 
Hola viejo, cómo te diste cuenta? por mediciones de rutina solamente o escuchaste algo extraño en el parlante...?

Saludos...


----------



## FELIBAR12

crazysound dijo:


> Hola viejo, cómo te diste cuenta? por mediciones de rutina solamente o escuchaste algo extraño en el parlante...?
> 
> Saludos...


Es propio de un clase de en half bridge.Se llama bus pumping,el parlante reinyecta energia a la fuente,si no se tiene cuidado puede provocar daños,a veces los voltajes crecen igual pero otras no.Las fuentes auxiliares referenciadas a los voltajes principales son en la mayoria de los casos quienes primero fallan(diodos zener,reguladores fuentes de voltaje etc,provocando por consiguiente la falla de el resto.Por eso es mejor usar esas fuentes de otro lado para evitar que ese fenomeno las destruya(las que alimentan integrados y demas).Sin embargo el fenomeno se puede contrarestar con un buen filtrado,pero por seguridad yo creo que mejor dedicar un bobinado del trafo a esos voltajes,y no tomarlos de los principales.......Al menos en aplicaciones grandes,de mas de 50vdc por rama


----------



## Raedon

QUe tal gente, acabo de terminar la placa pcb del UCDSwitchingAmp, pero me surgio una duda, si bien acomode el tamaño segun las medidas del `plano, los conectores no entran en los aujeros, osea como si la pista estubiese un poco mas angosta que los conectores, es normal o no van conectores sino pines? Gracias

PD: me olvidaba, alguna casa de electroica en capital que venda las resistencias de metalfilm?


----------



## crazysound

Gracias Felibar12, muy claro...


----------



## 0002

Que onda gente, les comento que solucioné los problemas que tenía con mi pcb y reitero lo que ya el compadre Diego dijo hace unos post atras, con los snubbers, cero ruidos de alta frecuencia, en conclusión son muy buena solución al tema del ruido, en cuanto al calentamiento de los mosfet, como habia dicho antes, es evidente que existe un cambio en la temperatura de los mismo sin carga , pero vuelvo a remarcar que es necesario que el inductor esté tanto bien hecho como bien colocado con respecto a la placa del amplificador, offset final -8mV , aclaro que en este impreso utilicé los componentes como los marca el diagrama del inge Eduardo, excepto el capacitor de 820pF, ya que al cambiar este por uno de 1nF se resolvió el problema que tenía de que no se escucharan bien los agudos, sigo pensando en ¿por qué será?, a lo cuál si me gustaría que el inge nos ilustrara , algunas pisatas las deje un poco chicas pues no pienso sacarle mucha potencia a esta placa, estoy reformandola para alimentarla con más voltaje, a ver si no salen fuegos artificiales. Les dejo una imagen de mi pcb, si alguno le interesa posteo el pcb. 

Edit: si en algo estoy mal me gustaría que alguien me dijera, para saber que modificarle para que funcione mejor , de antemano gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

0002 dijo:


> Que onda gente, les comento que solucioné los  problemas que tenía con mi pcb y reitero lo que ya el compadre Diego  dijo hace unos post atras, con los snubbers, cero ruidos de alta  frecuencia, en conclusión son muy buena solución al tema del ruido, en  cuanto al calentamiento de los mosfet, como habia dicho antes, es  evidente que existe un cambio en la temperatura de los mismo sin carga ,  pero vuelvo a remarcar que es necesario que el inductor esté tanto bien  hecho como bien colocado con respecto a la placa del amplificador,  offset final -8mV ,  aclaro que en este impreso utilicé los componentes como los marca el  diagrama del inge Eduardo, excepto el capacitor de 820pF, ya que al  cambiar este por uno de 1nF se resolvió el problema que tenía de que no  se escucharan bien los agudos, sigo pensando en ¿por qué será?, a lo  cuál si me gustaría que el inge nos ilustrara ,  algunas pisatas las deje un poco chicas pues no pienso sacarle mucha  potencia a esta placa, estoy reformandola para alimentarla con más  voltaje, a ver si no salen fuegos artificiales. Les dejo una imagen de  mi pcb, si alguno le interesa posteo el pcb.
> 
> Edit: si en algo estoy mal me gustaría que alguien me dijera, para saber que modificarle para que funcione mejor , de antemano gracias.
> 
> Saludos.


Muy bien 0002  me alegro que se hayan solucionado los problemas que tenias ... Paso a comentarte que podes probar tambien  el inductor fabricado con un nucleo de fuente de PC el EI33 especificamente yo lo he hecho y el calentamiento es cero en los mosfet haci como en el inductor y el nucleo  tambien la frecuencia a la que conmutaban los mosfet de salida se estabilizo en un valor fijo sin cambios ya que antes con el nucleo de aire esta variaba un poco pero no mucho ...
Con respecto al Pcb podes postearlo  

saludos...


----------



## Raedon

Diego German, estaria bueno que nos des un poco mas de datos de como hiciste la bobina, las vueltas si tiene gap, etc.


----------



## 0002

Que tal gente, Diego como comentas estaba pensando en la misma opción, el único detalle es que no tengo mucha idea de las fórmulas debido a que no estoy muy familiarizado con ellos, pero igual como dice Raedon, si nos explicas ó indicas donde podemos leer acerca del tema, creeme que le sacaré mucho provecho a unos cuantos que tengo reciblados , aunque no tengo nada de calentamiento en los inductores, pero salen en 500 pesos mexicanos (más o menos 39 U.D.) 300g de alambre calibre 14 , también he visto que con esos núcleos podriamos sacar más potencia, no tengo idea de cuanta pero hay un post de Nanotecnología, donde sacó cerca de 900Wrms con un EI33 creeeeo.

Saludos.


----------



## Raedon

Gente mañana voy a comprar los componentes, de por s me olvido de las resistencias de metal film, no creo que las tengan aca en zona sur, pero con respectoa los capacitores, es mejor no usar de ceramica no?, es preferible usar poliester mica??? gracias.


----------



## Diego German

Raedon dijo:


> Diego German, estaria bueno que nos des un poco mas de datos de como hiciste la bobina, las vueltas si tiene gap, etc.


Es un nucleo EI33 no tiene gap lo estoy usando con una carga de 6Ω el valor de inductania es de 78.87uh medido con un inductometro capacimetro que hice de los que hay por aca por el foro posteados las vueltas son 4 de tres alambres que mas o menos  es de 0.5mm, una cosa mas  este inductor que hice solo fue de prueba los alambres no calcule el diametro que me imagino debe de ser calculado acorde al  valor de frecuencia a la que van a conmutar  los mosfet 


0002 dijo:


> Que tal gente, Diego como comentas estaba pensando en la misma opción, el único detalle es que no tengo mucha idea de las fórmulas debido a que no estoy muy familiarizado con ellos, pero igual como dice Raedon, si nos explicas ó indicas donde podemos leer acerca del tema, creeme que le sacaré mucho provecho a unos cuantos que tengo reciblados , aunque no tengo nada de calentamiento en los inductores, pero salen en 500 pesos mexicanos (más o menos 39 U.D.) 300g de alambre calibre 14 , también he visto que con esos núcleos podriamos sacar más potencia, no tengo idea de cuanta pero hay un post de Nanotecnología, donde sacó cerca de 900Wrms con un EI33 creeeeo.
> 
> Saludos.



Realmente lo hice sin calculos y midiendo el valor con el inductometro, tratare de buscar algo de info para fabricar inductores utilizando calculos para nucleos de este tipo..
Seria bueno revisar ese post de  el que comentas 
saludos...


----------



## Raedon

hoy fui a comprar los componentes, como em esperaba las resistencias de 1% ni idea y mas alla de conseguir los capacitores de 470n x1kv que son mas grandes que los mosfets, tampoco teniean los 2n5551, ahora me surge la duda, que reemplazo se puede usar para los transistores???

Como reemplazo de los 2n5551 me dieron los MPSA42 van bien estos?


----------



## Diego German

Raedon dijo:


> hoy fui a comprar los componentes, como em esperaba las resistencias de 1% ni idea y mas alla de conseguir los capacitores de 470n x1kv que son mas grandes que los mosfets, tampoco teniean los 2n5551, ahora me surge la duda, que reemplazo se puede usar para los transistores???
> 
> Como reemplazo de los 2n5551 me dieron los MPSA42 van bien estos?


Con las resistencias no tendras problemas pueden ser las comunes de carbon de 5% de tolerancia con el capacitor tampoco  ni con los mpsa42 

saludos...


----------



## Raedon

joya german gracias por la ayuda, es que hay tantos post, tanta gente que lo armo y tanta que le anduvo como no que los nervios me carcomen.

Ahora me falta hacer la fuente, el trafo que tengo no tengo idea de cuantos amperes es, pero es de 25+25, supongo que llego bien, el filtrado lo hago con 11000uf (2200uf x5 ) me falta hacer la paca y la bobina, que ahi si me la veo complicado, pero bueno de apoco y bien.


----------



## fabio sierra

hola

que es un nucleo EI33, se que es pero mi pregunta es como es, que medidas tiene porque se que con ese nombre no lo voy a conseguir en los almacenes de mi ciudad :enfadado:

saludos


----------



## Diego German

fabio sierra dijo:


> hola
> 
> que es un nucleo EI33, se que es pero mi pregunta es como es, que medidas tiene porque se que con ese nombre no lo voy a conseguir en los almacenes de mi ciudad :enfadado:
> 
> saludos



Hola favio este nucleo talves no lo encuentres en ninguna tienda de electronica .. en donde lo podes encontrar es en una fuente de pc es el mas grande de todos ahi te adjunto una imagen para que tengas una idea 



saludos...


----------



## fabio sierra

Hola 

diego german y entonces a eso le doy 4 vueltas de alambre con un alambre triple jjajaja de 0.5mm y ya tengo la bobina de salida, a una cosa tengo uno redondo con medidas diametro externo 34mm y diametro interno 19mm, esta me puede servir? y lo otro es como hago para calcular la inductancia? 

saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

si tenes la posibilidad de tener alambre de cobre para usar tranquilo, hace la bobina de aire, en la pagina anterior o en la otra tenes un post de pedro que dice como hacerla de manera correcta.


----------



## Diego German

fabio sierra dijo:


> Hola
> 
> diego german y entonces a eso le doy 4 vueltas de alambre con un alambre triple jjajaja de 0.5mm y ya tengo la bobina de salida, a una cosa tengo uno redondo con medidas diametro externo 34mm y diametro interno 19mm, esta me puede servir? y lo otro es como hago para calcular la inductancia?
> 
> saludos



Eso lo hice yo en mi caso pero seria mejor que le des las 4 vueltas pero con unos 10 alambres en paralelo de 0.25mm para evitar el efecto skin 

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Diego German dijo:


> Es un nucleo EI33 no tiene gap lo estoy usando con una carga de 6Ω el valor de inductania es de 78.87uh medido con un inductometro capacimetro que hice de los que hay por aca por el foro posteados las vueltas son 4 de tres alambres que mas o menos  es de 0.5mm, una cosa mas  este inductor que hice solo fue de prueba los alambres no calcule el diametro que me imagino debe de ser calculado acorde al  valor de frecuencia a la que van a conmutar  los mosfet
> 
> 
> Realmente lo hice sin calculos y midiendo el valor con el inductometro, tratare de buscar algo de info para fabricar inductores utilizando calculos para nucleos de este tipo..
> Seria bueno revisar ese post de  el que comentas
> saludos...



 German le has subido bien el volumen a tu ampli? por que sin gap el núcleo debería saturarse a los pocos A de corriente, no creo que llegue a 1A según los cálculos. Es decir he visto que usan ferrita también en los inductores de las salidas de las fuentes SMPS por ejemplo pero estas deben tener gap si o si por que si no saturan, no aguantan grandes corrientes. La ferrite permita dar pocas vueltas a los  devanados por que tienen muy alta permeabilidad "µ" pero una bajísima "Bsat" (inducción magnética de saturación), a diferencia del aire por ejemplo que tiene µ=1 (muy baja) pero prácticamente no satura "Bsat" es muy alto, entonces lo que se hace es colocar una gap (brecha) generalmente en la columna del medio de un núcleo en forma de E para disminuir µ y aumentar Bsat por lo que habrá que dar mayor cantidad de vueltas pero aguantara mayor corriente de saturación. Hay unas fórmulas para saber cuantos mm de gap dar y la verdad es un bardo por que se hace prácticamente a ojo, hay que ir probando hasta dar con el núcleo indicado y la gap correspondiente. 
En lo personal llegue a la conclusión que es mucho mas sencillo usar un núcleo de polvo de hierro, tienen altísimo Bsat, prácticamente no saturan, calientan eso si por que tienen un bucle de histéresis muy ancho (muchas perdidas) pero casi nunca es problema, y también hay que darle bastante mas vueltas que una ferrita por su baja µ, el problema para mi es conseguir toroides de polvo de hierro, en elemon aca en Argentina no los venden y los de las fuentes de pc me parecen que se quedan chicos para un UCD de 600Wrms que quiero... por eso lo voy a hacer con núcleo de aire nomás…


----------



## FELIBAR12

Que pasara si hacemos esto?


----------



## 0110110h

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Que pasara si hacemos esto?



jaja que ingenioso! dejame ver las formulas que tengo para calculo del gap a ver si se pueden adaptar. De andar anda pero hay que ver que "µ" tiene y que "Bsat"...


----------



## Diego German

0110110h dijo:


> German le has subido bien el volumen a tu ampli? por que sin gap el núcleo debería saturarse a los pocos A de corriente, no creo que llegue a 1A según los cálculos. Es decir he visto que usan ferrita también en los inductores de las salidas de las fuentes SMPS por ejemplo pero estas deben tener gap si o si por que si no saturan, no aguantan grandes corrientes. La ferrite permita dar pocas vueltas a los  devanados por que tienen muy alta permeabilidad "µ" pero una bajísima "Bsat" (inducción magnética de saturación), a diferencia del aire por ejemplo que tiene µ=1 (muy baja) pero prácticamente no satura "Bsat" es muy alto, entonces lo que se hace es colocar una gap (brecha) generalmente en la columna del medio de un núcleo en forma de E para disminuir µ y aumentar Bsat por lo que habrá que dar mayor cantidad de vueltas pero aguantara mayor corriente de saturación. Hay unas fórmulas para saber cuantos mm de gap dar y la verdad es un bardo por que se hace prácticamente a ojo, hay que ir probando hasta dar con el núcleo indicado y la gap correspondiente.
> En lo personal llegue a la conclusión que es mucho mas sencillo usar un núcleo de polvo de hierro, tienen altísimo Bsat, prácticamente no saturan, calientan eso si por que tienen un bucle de histéresis muy ancho (muchas perdidas) pero casi nunca es problema, y también hay que darle bastante mas vueltas que una ferrita por su baja µ, el problema para mi es conseguir toroides de polvo de hierro, en elemon aca en Argentina no los venden y los de las fuentes de pc me parecen que se quedan chicos para un UCD de 600Wrms que quiero... por eso lo voy a hacer con núcleo de aire nomás…



Hola 0110110h la verdad a todo volumen no ya que los parlantes que tengo no me lo permiten pero el nucleo na presenta ningun calentamiento ni nada que pueda afectar al funcionamiento del amplificador...
Te pido si tienes la posibilidad adjuntar los calculos que hiciste 

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Mira este archivo de Ferroxcube se ve muy prometedor! Ni lo he leído en cuanto tenga un tiempo paso los cálculos hechos, pero me parece que esta es la clave, si no la otra es usar toroides de polvo de hierro pero que tienen altas perdidas por corrientes de foucault como ya habia dicho...

http://www.ferroxcube.com/appl/info/gaptoroids.pdf


----------



## detrakx

Hola foristas, hace tiempo me propuse armar la version UCD. La mayoria de los problemas que se presentaron son similares a aquellos que armaron el mismo.
(La tension de los zeners, calentamiento de los MOSFET, y valores del filtro de salida.)

Actualmente el amplificador funciona bien a baja potencia. Los Mosfet estan apenas tibios, y sobrados de disipador.
Cuando paso los +/- 20Vpp. empieza a distorsionar y no encuentro la manera de solucionar el problema. (este problema es con o sin carga). 

En primer lugar realice los pasos que comento Ejtagle para verificar el funcionamiento del Amp. 
Luego de probar zeners de 3.3, 3,9 y 4,7v deje los de 4,7v con una R de 1K aprox.
Probe bobinas de 70uHy y 146uHy. con el Cap de 680nf. La frecuencia de corte no es problema porque el AMP es para un Sub. de 15" @ 8ohms.
Intente con la resistencia 33kohms que va de los drenadores a las bases de Q1 y Q2. 
La Fuente que utilizo es lineal 36 + 36v AC / 7A, con punto medio, 13000uF x Rama, obtengo 51V de DC.

Dejo unas imagenes donde se figura el problema, cualquier dato sera bienvenido.
La cuadricula esta a 10v.

Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

detrakx dijo:


> Hola foristas, hace tiempo me propuse armar la version UCD. La mayoria de los problemas que se presentaron son similares a aquellos que armaron el mismo.
> (La tension de los zeners, calentamiento de los MOSFET, y valores del filtro de salida.)
> 
> Actualmente el amplificador funciona bien a baja potencia. Los Mosfet estan apenas tibios, y sobrados de disipador.
> Cuando paso los +/- 20Vpp. empieza a distorcionar y no encuentro la manera de solucionar el problema. (este problema es con o sin carga).
> 
> En primer lugar realice los pasos que comento Ejtagle para verificar el funcionamiento del Amp.
> Luego de probar zeners de 3.3, 3,9 y 4,7v deje los de 4,7v con una R de 1K aprox.
> Probe bobinas de 70uHy y 146uHy. con el Cap de 680nf. La frecuencia de corte no es problema porque el AMP es para un Sub. de 15" @ 8ohms.
> Intente con la resistencia 33kohms que va de los drenadores a las bases de Q1 y Q2.
> La Fuente que utilizo es lineal 36 + 36v AC / 7A, con punto medio, 13000uF x Rama, obtengo 51V de DC.
> 
> Dejo unas imagenes donde se figura el problema, cualquier dato sera bienvenido.
> La cuadricula esta a 10v.
> 
> Saludos.



Estas hablando del no UCD con IRF9530 e IRF630?
Alimentas con +-50V?


----------



## detrakx

Es la version UCD. Con IRF 9530, IRF 630.
Alimento, con un Trafo de 36 + 36v / 7A  250VA, obtengo 51V continuos. 
Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

detrakx dijo:


> Es la version UCD. Con IRF 9530, IRF 630.
> Alimento, con un Trafo de 36 + 36v / 7A  250VA, obtengo 51V continuos.
> Saludos.


Recueda que el mosfet canal p (IRF9530) solo te soporta un maximo de 50volts  cambialo por el IRF9630 o IRF9640 esos te soportan mayor tension 

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Diego German dijo:


> Recueda que el mosfet canal p (IRF9530) solo te soporta un maximo de 50volts  cambialo por el IRF9630 o IRF9640 esos te soportan mayor tension
> 
> saludos...



 si, podría ser que te este conduciendo el diodo paralelo interno del mosfet IRF9530, Como dice diego proba con el IRF9640 que aguanta 200V, por las dudas, t*E* aclaro, no cambies el IRF630 por IRF640, yo lo hice y como la diferencia en Rdson es abismal, el ampli no las pude compensar bien, lo que produce que caliente uno de los mosfets y se escuche muy mal.


----------



## detrakx

Segun el .pdf la tension es de -100V para IRF9530. Los Mosfet estan tibios con el Amp. en reposo. Al hacerlo trabajar al Amp. la tension de los Cap deberia bajar unos voltios. Estaria por de bajo de +/- 50v. Por ahora no tuve problemas con eso.  


Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

detrakx dijo:


> Segun el .pdf la tension es de -100V para IRF9530.
> No deberia haber problema.
> 
> Saludos.


Si pero el voltaje que le aplicas vos es de 102volts DS con lo que te estas pasando del maximo del MOSFET el voltaje lo debes sumar desde el positivo al negativo de la fuente no solo de una rama 

saludos...


----------



## detrakx

Segun el .pdf la tension es de -100V para IRF9530. Los Mosfet estan  tibios con el Amp. en reposo. Al hacerlo trabajar al Amp. la tension de  los Cap deberia bajar unos voltios. Estaria por de bajo de +/- 50v. Por  ahora no tuve problemas con eso.


----------



## 0110110h

Fijate que trabajan en conmutación, cuando uno esta encendido el otro esta apagado, que pasa cuando el IRF630 esta encendido y el IRF9530 apagado? Bueno el IRF630 seria un cable y por lo tanto el IRF9530 ve +51V en source y -51V en drenaje que hacen un Vds de 102V. 

Además algo muy pero muy importante que pasaste por alto "los clase D tienden a hacer subir la tensión de la fuente a medida que subís el volumen, a diferencia de los clase AB" por eso es que tu problema aparece al subir el volumen y no en reposo, seguramente se encuentra al limite y con un par de volts mas sas! conduce el diodo paralelo. 
Hay una explicación del fenómeno de la suba de tensión hecha por el propio ejtagle, no recuerdo donde, pero se debía a que los clase D reutilizan la energía que entregaron al parlante, cuando tiene que hacer que este se detenga de golpe, típico en casos donde el programa musical tiene muchos golpes de graves, o sea la energía cinética del cono del parlante se reconvierte nuevamente en energía eléctrica, que el amplificador aprovecha y guarda en los capacitores de salida de la fuente. 
  Para que te des una idea en simulaciones he visto hasta 8V en la suba de tensión y en la práctica unos 2 o 3V.


----------



## detrakx

Interesante dato. Voy a meterle una carga a la fuente para bajar la tension y volver a probar el UCD, veremos que resultados obtengo. 

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## detrakx

Acabo de probar, una carga mayor a 100W sobre la fuente, con lamparas y resistencias. El voltaje cayo unos 6v. Ahora estaria trabajando con 45v +/- , cada rama.
El problema sigue. 
Sigo con las pruebas, utilice una rama para la fuente, ahora paso a tener +/- 25v de DC.
El problema se da igual, incluso ahora en vez de distorsionar a 20vpp se da a 10vpp. exactamente la mitad.


Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Casi seguro, o est'an autooscilando los mosfets, o la fuente... Ten'es que medir la fuente de alimentaci'on...


----------



## detrakx

Segun lo que veo, en el osciloscopio. Es que la oscilacion se da tanto en la salida como en la fuente. 
La fuente tiene x 4 de 2200uf + 1 de 4400uf = 13200uf x Rama. Tambien x2 .1uf  Poliester.
El ampli tiene los componentes originales. solo remplace Q4 y Q5 por MPSA. 
Bobina de 70uHy. Capacitor de 680nf /100v Poli,

Tengo 2 amps. armados practicamente iguales, y los 2 oscilan. Por que podria darse este problema.   

Ahi van un par de imagenes, cuadrilla x 20v. Salida del Amp (Seno 100Hz) y Tension Rama positiva. 

Edito: Acabo de encontrar un problema similar que le paso a Tacatomón sobre oscilaciones con el UCD. Veo que puedo hacer al respecto.


Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle

Posiblemente por la inductancia parásita de los capacitores de la fuente... Además, es obvio que hay algún problema con el mosfet positivo... o el negativo. Pareciera que el mosfet negativo entrase en región de ruptura cuando la señal se hace demasiado positiva...

Para la oscilación de la fuente, snubbers (10 ohm en serie con 100p) en paralelo con los capacitores electrolíticos ... Y por supuesto, cables bien gruesos 

Y yo que vos iría revisando el mosfet negativo, porque obviamente hay algún problema con el mismo...

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx

Probe, con snubbers en la fuente y en el ampli y no paso nada, use de (10 omhs y 1nf.) y     (10 omhs  y 100pf ).
Tengo la fuente, bobina y ampli separados unos 20cm ,estan todas las masas unidas en estrella a un retazo de pertinax. Para las pruevas preliminares estoy usando un cable de 1,5mm de seccion en la masa son cortos 30 cm aprox otro menos, y las ramas +/-  con cables de la fuente de pc.

Hay algo que note en las pruebas, cuando hacia el test del LM de los pines 8 y 3 y luego 4 y 3 siempre el voltaje negativo es mayor que el positivo. alrededor de 1v mas a la salida. por ejemplo obtengo +2,6v  y -3,5v
probe con zeners desde 3,3v 3,9v y 4,7v  y las R. Da la impresion que el semiciclo negativo siempre esta mas exitado que el positivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

ejtagle dijo:


> Para la oscilación de la fuente, snubbers (10 ohm en serie con 100p) en paralelo con los capacitores electrolíticos ... Y por supuesto, cables bien gruesos
> 
> Saludos!


Hola Eduardo 
Habria algun problema si pongo la red snnubers cerca a los mosfet osea practicamente pegada a ellos o necesariamente deben ir en paralelo a los capacitores electroliticos ...

saludos...

PD: Gracias por tus respuestas


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola, armé  el amplificador NO UCD (el del IC TL074), utilice el PCB de cejas99.
El amplificador lo alimento con +-30V, la verdad se escucha muy bien lo uso en un subwoofer de 4 ohm, pero tengo el problema de calentamiento de los mosfet cuando el amplificador está en vacío, con el parlante puesto el calentamiento se va, pero al ponerle música a un nivel medio los mosfet se calientan algo.
Los componentes que tengo diferentes al amplificador de cejas99 son los KSP por los MPSA y también el mosfet IRF630 no lo encontré por lo que me dieron el IRF640

¿Que podrá ser lo que me falle? El voltaje de alimentación en el TL074 está correcto tengo +-5V

Ahorita quite los mosfet y los probé con el polímetro y están bien, todavía no mueren jaja.
¿Qué mas debo medir, o que tensiones debo tener en ciertas partes del circuito?

PD: Gracias a cejas99 por poner su PCB y también a ejtagle por compartir su conocimiento.

Saludos.

Acabo de revisar los mosfet de otra forma, como dice BUSHELL en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-mosfet-13611/
con una fuente de 25V puenteando gate y drain, y usando la resistencia de 1k.
El voltaje que tengo es de 0.6v entre drain y source en los dos mosfet.
Entonces, ¿están mal? según BUSHELL la lectura debe marcar entre 3 y 4 voltios que es la tensión de estrangulamiento.

Les hice otra prueba usando un diodo emisor de luz con su respectiva resistencia en serie, y al excitar gate, el diodo si prende.
¿Hay otra forma de probarlos?

Ahora voy a revisar los BD.

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Seguro son originales?


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Pues la verdad no sé, el IRF9530 lo compre en una tienda y el IRF640 en otra.
Pongo imagen de estos, se alcanza a ver muy poco (no tengo una buena cámara )

Sobre los BD139 y BD140, los revise con el multímetro y están bien.
También medí su beta:
El pnp hFE=186
El npn hFE=128

Revise Q5 y Q6 (KSP92 Y KSP42 respectivamente) y están correctos, la beta de cada uno es:
pnp hFE=162
npn hFE=95 (éste se me hace raro, pero  antes de usarlo recién comprado tenía esa misma beta)
Estoy por revisar Q1 y Q2; el primero si es un MPSA42 pero el segundo es un KSP92, ¿Afectara en algo esto?

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Hola, armé  el amplificador NO UCD (el del IC TL074), utilice el PCB de cejas99.
> El amplificador lo alimento con +-30V, la verdad se escucha muy bien lo uso en un subwoofer de 4 ohm, pero tengo el problema de calentamiento de los mosfet cuando el amplificador está en vacío, con el parlante puesto el calentamiento se va, pero al ponerle música a un nivel medio los mosfet se calientan algo.
> Los componentes que tengo diferentes al amplificador de cejas99 son los KSP por los MPSA y también el mosfet IRF630 no lo encontré por lo que me dieron el IRF640
> 
> ¿Que podrá ser lo que me falle? El voltaje de alimentación en el TL074 está correcto tengo +-5V
> 
> Ahorita quite los mosfet y los probé con el polímetro y están bien, todavía no mueren jaja.
> ¿Qué mas debo medir, o que tensiones debo tener en ciertas partes del circuito?
> 
> PD: Gracias a cejas99 por poner su PCB y también a ejtagle por compartir su conocimiento.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Acabo de revisar los mosfet de otra forma, como dice BUSHELL en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-mosfet-13611/
> con una fuente de 25V puenteando gate y drain, y usando la resistencia de 1k.
> El voltaje que tengo es de 0.6v entre drain y source en los dos mosfet.
> Entonces, ¿están mal? según BUSHELL la lectura debe marcar entre 3 y 4 voltios que es la tensión de estrangulamiento.
> 
> Les hice otra prueba usando un diodo emisor de luz con su respectiva resistencia en serie, y al excitar gate, el diodo si prende.
> ¿Hay otra forma de probarlos?
> 
> Ahora voy a revisar los BD.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola amigo, quisera que aclares 1ro, como es eso de      " pero tengo el problema de calentamiento de los mosfet cuando el amplificador está en vacío, con el parlante puesto el calentamiento se va"
Bueno, 2do. punto, si las dimensiones del disipador son las apropiadas, las impedancias de los altoparlantes?.
El problema de sobrecalentamiento excesivo, se debe a que los transistores, poseen una corriente de reposo alta. Empieza viendo las tensiones en los GATES, de los transistores de salida, comenta y luego seguimos....


----------



## marceloonesti

hola amigos buenas noches soy nuevo en el foro, tenia una consulta para hacerles, acabo de terminar el amplificador ucd y mi duda es la siguiente:
tengo entendido que si vamos a utilizar un SUBWOOFER no hace falta agregar el capacitor ni la inductancia sobre este, pero si yo quisiera usar un WOOFER hace falta que ponga el capacitor y la inductancia o lo conecto directamente al amplificador. tengo un woofer sony explod y no quisiera quemarlo jejeje, espero que alguno sepa.
GRACIAS


----------



## angel36

hola marceloonesti bienvenido al foro.

Si mal no recuerdo en alguno de los mensajes de este hilo se deja en claro que el inductor y el capacitor forman parte del amplificador.
Fíjate y lee bien todo el hilo que están todas las explicaciones.

Saludos!!


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola amigo, quisera que aclares 1ro, como es eso de      " pero tengo el problema de calentamiento de los mosfet cuando el amplificador está en vacío, con el parlante puesto el calentamiento se va"
> Bueno, 2do. punto, si las dimensiones del disipador son las apropiadas, las impedancias de los altoparlantes?.
> El problema de sobrecalentamiento excesivo, se debe a que los transistores, poseen una corriente de reposo alta. Empieza viendo las tensiones en los GATES, de los transistores de salida, comenta y luego seguimos....




Hola amigo gracias por la ayuda.
Bueno 
1ro, cuando no está el parlante conectado los transistores están calientes pero no para quemar los dedos, al conectar el parlante los transistores se enfrian no se si sea esto normal.
2do la verdad no les tenia ningún disipador  y la impedancia del parlante es 4Ω es un subwoofer

Medí voltaje a la salida y son 45mV
Los voltajes de los GATES con respecto a tierra son:
En el irf640 -25.5v  y en el irf9530 24.9V
Gracias por la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Hola amigo gracias por la ayuda.
> Bueno
> 1ro, cuando no está el parlante conectado los transistores están calientes pero no para quemar los dedos, al conectar el parlante los transistores se enfrian no se si sea esto normal.
> 2do la verdad no les tenia ningún disipador  y la impedancia del parlante es 4Ω es un subwoofer
> 
> Medí voltaje a la salida y son 45mV
> Los voltajes de los GATES con respecto a tierra son:
> En el irf640 -25.5v  y en el irf9530 24.9V
> Gracias por la ayuda, saludos.



Hola Amigo, bien bueno deberias adosarles disipador a los transistores, ten cuidado si los mencionados tienen encapsulado metalico, pues puedes optar por colocar disipadores por separado o bien, aislarlos correctamente en caso de utilizar solamente uno.
La tension de los GATES, debes medirla con respecto a su propio SURTIDOR.
La mejor manera de verificar la corriente de reposo en los MOSFET es:
 El amplificador sin señal, en lo posible la entrada en cortocircuito a GND. Debes medir la corriente que circula por ellos.- Si tienes el circuito para subir, sera mejor para explicarlo.- Gracias!!!


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola, si te refieres al diagrama, está en el primer mensaje:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/, es un pdf subido por jose_flash , el lunes probare de nuevo lo que dices, porque queme por accidente el BD140 .

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Hola, si te refieres al diagrama, está en el primer mensaje:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/, es un pdf subido por jose_flash , el lunes probare de nuevo lo que dices, porque queme por accidente el BD140 .
> 
> Saludos


Gracias Amigo.-


----------



## crazysound

marceloonesti dijo:


> hola amigos buenas noches soy nuevo en el foro, tenia una consulta para hacerles, acabo de terminar el amplificador ucd y mi duda es la siguiente:
> tengo entendido que si vamos a utilizar un SUBWOOFER no hace falta agregar el capacitor ni la inductancia sobre este, pero si yo quisiera usar un WOOFER hace falta que ponga el capacitor y la inductancia o lo conecto directamente al amplificador. tengo un woofer sony explod y no quisiera quemarlo jejeje, espero que alguno sepa.
> GRACIAS


 Hola viejo, el filtro va siempre, te lo digo por experiencia. Porque aunque no se escuche en un subwofer la alta frecuencia le va igual a la bobina y puede ser perjudicial.

Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

marceloonesti dijo:


> hola amigos buenas noches soy nuevo en el foro, tenia una consulta para hacerles, acabo de terminar el amplificador ucd y mi duda es la siguiente:
> tengo entendido que si vamos a utilizar un SUBWOOFER no hace falta agregar el capacitor ni la inductancia sobre este, pero si yo quisiera usar un WOOFER hace falta que ponga el capacitor y la inductancia o lo conecto directamente al amplificador. tengo un woofer sony explod y no quisiera quemarlo jejeje, espero que alguno sepa.
> GRACIAS



 Amigacho si te referís al amplificador "UCD" propiamente dicho si no pones el inductor y el capacitor directamente no te va a funcionar ya que en la topología UCD el filtro paso bajo de salida es el que determina la frecuencia de conmutación, es el corazón del amplificador, a diferencia de la versión no ucd, t recomiendo leer mas saludos!


----------



## rlcapo

Hola. ¿Me sirve un transformador de 360w (30+30-6A),que rectificado sube a 480W (40+40-6A), para alimentar dos etapas de 200w?, porque Segun mis calculos, con el 90% de eficiencia a los 400w me sobran de los 480w de la fuente 35.2w, entonces tendria que funcionar no?. 

Saludos


----------



## guillevelo

ricapo el calculo de potencia se hace sobre la tension efectiva. Osea que tu transformador tira 360w rms. Te va a funcionar para las dos etapas pero si tenes las dos etapas funcionando en 4ohms cada una y dandole rosca te vas a quedar un poco corto de potencia. Yo te diria que igual lo armes y seas generoso en los capacitores de la fuente. 

Saludos


----------



## rlcapo

Hola ¿y con un trafo de 30+30-8A?, por lo de los capacitores de la fuente tengo 20.000uF por rama.

Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Mira, si no le pones algo que te entregue 10A pico, te van a saturar los graves, lo vas a escuchar como distorcion.


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Hola compañeros del foro, tengo una inquietud acerca del amplificador no ucd:
 ¿sería adecuado suprimir del diseño los dos primeros operacianales (U1C y U1D) y así usar un solo Tl074 para dos etapas (estéreo)?


----------



## 0110110h

roberto caldero dijo:


> Hola compañeros del foro, tengo una inquietud acerca del amplificador no ucd:
> ¿sería adecuado suprimir del diseño los dos primeros operacianales (U1C y U1D) y así usar un solo Tl074 para dos etapas (estéreo)?



 Vas a tener que rediseñar totalmente la PCB y no es tarea fácil, me refiero a q no es como cualquier otra PCB, tenes que tener extremo cuidado con las masas en estrella y el largo/ancho de las pistas. Por otro lado es recomendable que halla un buffer antes del integrador de primer orden. Si te animas hacelo, es bueno probar, por ahí sale algo bueno. Saludos y suerte.


----------



## oscarpaiva

hola amigos quisiera hacerles una consulta ya que es la primera vez que voy a hacer un amp ucd, tuve que reemplazar algunos componente debido a su voltaje maximo de trabajo, y quisiera su opinion para ver si estoy en lo correcto o no, los componentes que reemplaze estan resaltados dentro del circulo desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda; saludos.


http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/594/sinttulohixf.png


----------



## guille2

Hola oscarpaiva, con esos reemplazos de mosfets va a calentar el amplificador debido a la diferencia de RDS(on). Te recomiendo utilizarlo con la tensión y componentes con que fue diseñando. Si es tu primer amplificador clase D podrías empezar primero con el del tl 074. Suerte


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Hola gente, les cuento que hace ya mucho que lei tooodoo este thread y me anime a armar el ampli, ya armado procedo con el test que dio ejtagle para saber si la placa esta bien, alimento la placa con +-33V, la bobina desconectada, mido la alimentacion de LM, todo bien( lo estoy alimentando con 4,7V ) *pero* en la pata 1 me mide -2,7, como si hubiese puenteado la pata 4 con la 3 del integrado, asi todo el tiempo, resulta que ese voltage lo da la resistencia R1 la cual polariza los diodos 1n4148 con -2,7V y hace trabajar la fase negativa del ampli, o sea, el irf de la rama negativa conduce y el irf9xxx no conduce, hoy voy a probar cambiar los zener dz3 y dz4 por unos de 3V, capaz que es eso....no se. Ah ! realize la prueba de puentear la pata 8 con la 3 y en la salida del integrado ( pata 1 ) solo habia 0,9 V y el irf de la rama negativa conducia. si alguien puede iluminar mi duda.......igual mañana posteo los resultados de lo que haga.


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ carlosjofernandez

Hasta donde he visto en este thread muchos han tenido ese inconveniente incluyendome, yo solucione este "inconveniente" como explico en un post anterior espera te sirva.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index54.html#post379343_

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas noches a toda la gente del foro 
el motivo de este mensaje es para consultar una duda que tengo:
ensamle una smps half bridge con ir2153 v2.0, la puse a trabajar con +/- 48v para alimentar 2 etapas no ucd. por falta de componenes remplaze el bc 337/327 por mpsa 42/92 por que queria saber si funcionaba, y tambien remplaze el mosfet 9530 por el 9640. lo probe con baja señal y se me recalienta en pocos segundos el disipador sobre el que esta montado.
si no estoy mal la falla va por que el mpsa no maneja el mismo amperaje del bc, y segun se el cambio del mosfet no varia en el circuito
en estos dias conseguire los bc 337/327 pero me inquieta mas saber que esos transistores manejan maximo 45 volts por rama, si alguien del foro me puede recomendar unos de mayor voltaje se los agradeceria 
de antemano gracias


----------



## guille2

Hola proba con BC546/556, el calentamiento puede ser por el inductor, medí cuanto consume en reposo con el inductor conectado y sin parlante, medi el consumo de las ramas + y – por separado. Trata de que no pasar de 100mA
  Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Gracias por el consejo Dragoblaztr , eso me ayudo a solucionar el problema, tambien use un preset en cuenta de R1 y fui probando hasta llegar a un equilibrio entre el voltaje que excita los drivers, tambien tuve que luchar con el estado en reposo ( en las pruebas sin L1 ) para que no condujera ningun mosfet, al final de la prueba a R1 le puse un valor de 1 K.
 bue, tarde a la noche puenteé sin querer algo (cerca de la rama -V) y se quemaron los mosfet  , puse otros mosfetr y el bichito suena, lo unico que tiene es un "sh" que acompaña a sonidos de baja frecuencia, voy a probar con la resistencia de 33K entre la base de q1 y los drain de los mosfet, creo que esa es la famosa distorsion que se trato en este thread .luego comento los resultados. Gracias de nuevo Dragoblaztr!!


----------



## Tacatomon

mogolloelectro dijo:


> buenas noches a toda la gente del foro
> el motivo de este mensaje es para consultar una duda que tengo:
> ensamle una smps half bridge con ir2153 v2.0, la puse a trabajar con +/- 48v para alimentar 2 etapas no ucd. por falta de componenes remplaze el bc 337/327 por mpsa 42/92 por que queria saber si funcionaba, y tambien remplaze el mosfet 9530 por el 9640. lo probe con baja señal y se me recalienta en pocos segundos el disipador sobre el que esta montado.
> si no estoy mal la falla va por que el mpsa no maneja el mismo amperaje del bc, y segun se el cambio del mosfet no varia en el circuito
> en estos dias conseguire los bc 337/327 pero me inquieta mas saber que esos transistores manejan maximo 45 volts por rama, si alguien del foro me puede recomendar unos de mayor voltaje se los agradeceria
> de antemano gracias



Yo llegué a usar el Par MPSA42/92 sin problemas hasta 45V. Procura eso si, que sean originales. No deben de volar.
También usé los BC337/327 pero como no los conseguía donde vivo roll me vi forzado a usar los otros.

Saludos!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

ultimas noticias, la supuesta distorsion se me hace que no es tal, el ampli suena y los hace muy bien , no necesita ni snubbers ni resistencia entre drain y base de q1, lo arme para hacer sonar una guitarra y el pre de la guitarra es la que hace todos los ruidos, realmente me sorprende el sonido del amplificador, su claridad, no tiene ruido. Segun mi experiencia todo se reduce a usar los componentes originales y lo mas importante; la bobina con un alambre bastante grueso y los cables generosos tambien.yo ya arme amplis con tda7294 y stk, este es mas fiel . cuando consiga camara saco fotos.


----------



## djdrako

hola mi gente de foros de electronica queria pedirles un favor... si algen me puede fasilitar la lista de materiales.... y la toleancia del inductor de 100uH... por que buscando po hay me salen barios de 10 de 5 de 20 de 15... ect...


----------



## SERGIOD

Recomiendo que al titulo le agregen el nombre del Sr EITAGLE
Por ejemplo:
*Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet(Eitagle)*


----------



## carlosjofernandez

JAJAJA, se termino la alegria, resulta que asi nomas dejo de andar el ampli, se escuchaba bajito y de vez en cuando hacia unas explosiones el parlante, revise la placa y no tiene nada mal, creia que era el lm y compre uno nuevo y nada, volvio la pesadilla de que conducia todo el tiempo el canal p( sin los irf, los saque pues pense que estaban quemados) y paso algo muy curioso, haciendo la prueba de puentear( sin l1 conectado) la pata 3 del lm con la 8 y la 4 resulta que de la pata 1 salen los -2.7V pero los+V no salen nunca. para mi el problema de esta placa esta entre la salida del LM y q1 y q2. la salida del LM es indomable, tiene vida propia y hace lo que quiere, me canse de tratar que tenga los voltajes que dice ejtagle en el test, cuando lo logre no me duro mas de 1 dia la alegria que fallo todo. Q1 y Q2 no logran exitar con 12 V a los drivers de los mosfet. asi que ya tire este proyecto a la basura y voy a tratar con el ucd escalable de 25w a 1250w porque vi que esa seccion problematica no la tiene( la salida de LM)


----------



## guille2

Carlos olvídate del LM ( al menos por un tiempo) ármate este ampli https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fusion-ampli-25w-escalable-1200w-ejtagle-ucd-46157/
  o el no UCD con el tl074 solo
  Fabrícale un inductor de núcleo de aire que anda seguro. 
  Entonces tenes un ampli claseD para escucha música mientras practicas con el LM
  suerte


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ carlosjofernandez

Los zener de la fuente del lm311 de que tensiones estas empleando??, yo el funcionamiento de este amplificador en particular lo tengo con 4.7 V en el de la rama positiva y 3.1 en la negativa como ya te habia comentado y funciona de esta manera muy bien el amplificador, prueba con eso y a no rendirse jejeje

saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez

eso hice, asi lo hice andar, aparte de buscar el valor de R1 con un preset, pero como dije, este ampli hace lo que quiere y termino fallando,y no vale la pena estar renegando mas de 4 dias con un aparato de tan pocos componentes. igual voy a tratar con el otro ampli que me recomendo guille2 ya que ese ampli no tiene el infame LM311. Gracias Dragoblaztr


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas noches de antemano muchas gracias por sus comentarios me fueron muy utiles a la hora de chequear
comento que el problema del amplificador se debia a transistores semi-falsificados lo digo asi por que trabajan a menos potencia de lo que dicen si hubiesen sido los mpsa 92-42 originales no tendria ese problema
reemplaze los mpsa que reemplazaban a los bc*** por 2n3904-06 que a pesar que soportan maximo 40v funcionan mejor que los otros
de momento tengo sonando el amplificador con una salida por que quiero reemplazar todos esos transistores por otros que si sean originales y ahora mismo se calientan los 4 mpsa 92-42 pero lo tengo trabajando desde hace 3 horas sin fallas ni explosiones
por otro lado me dejo sorprendido la smps half bridge ir2153 v2.0 que la calcule para 48v y en realidad trabaja con +/- 51v estables a pesar de que puse discos con un bajo muy fuerte no sufria caida de voltajes algo que con la fuente anterior tenia caidas hasta de 8v en cada rama
estoy pendiente con las fotos

otra consulta para la gente del foro
si yo realizo dos bobinas de nucleo de aire de 47 microhenrios cada una, pero las embobino en sentido opuesto la una de la otra obtendre algun resultado faborable o no ocurre nada??

de antemano gracias por todo


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno aqui les adjunto fotos 
en esta prueba arregle la otra salida y con la ayuda de una tarjeta que toma una señal sencilla y la convierte en una dual puse el amplificador en puente btl la verdad me dejo sorprendido como suena en puente a pesar que tenia un ruido de interferencia entre las dos salidas era algo minimo y con volumen se pierde ese zumbido (cuando tenga las bobinas instaladas a lo mejor no se escuche mas eso)
con respecto a la definicion y potencia le doy un 10 lastima no haber tenido el parlante en una mejor caja para apreciar un buen sonido
en la caja que lo monte (provisionalmente) le hice un hueco y aprovechando su dimension (de casi 7 metros) se aprecia un buen bajo

ps data: la manguera es por motivos de seguridad.......


----------



## carlosjofernandez

mogolloelectro dijo:


> bueno aqui les adjunto fotos
> en esta prueba arregle la otra salida y con la ayuda de una tarjeta que toma una señal sencilla y la convierte en una dual puse el amplificador en puente btl la verdad me dejo sorprendido como suena en puente a pesar que tenia un ruido de interferencia entre las dos salidas era algo minimo y con volumen se pierde ese zumbido (cuando tenga las bobinas instaladas a lo mejor no se escuche mas eso)
> con respecto a la definicion y potencia le doy un 10 lastima no haber tenido el parlante en una mejor caja para apreciar un buen sonido
> en la caja que lo monte (provisionalmente) le hice un hueco y aprovechando su dimension (de casi 7 metros) se aprecia un buen bajo
> 
> ps data: la manguera es por motivos de seguridad.......



Le falta un pre ? salvo que el inversor de señal levante la señal a eso le falta un preamp. Co uno el ampli va a entregar toda su potencia.


----------



## Marcos200

Hola gente del foro!
Realice el ampli no UCD (TL074) con un excelente resultado, fecilicito a ejtagle por el diseño .
La fuentes es de +/-45V 6A 10.000uF por rama

Dejo unas fotos del ampli en su "caja" provisoria jaja


----------



## guillevelo

Hola a todos, realmente el amplificador con TL074 me ha dado muchisimas satisfacciones. 
Y con respecto a usar mosfet con N me encontre con este amplificador clase D que usa algo interesante como driver, Alguien lo conoce??? 
Supongo que no debe ser de tanta fidelidad y ademas usa pwm... 
Pero podria adaptarse algo de esto para la version TL074??? 

Perdonen si mi pregunta es muy tonta. Es que ya ni recuerdo la cantidad de ir2110 que tengo quemados. jajajaja 

Igualmente ya estoy contruyendo la fusion TL074 + ir2110.


Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## megasysfix

Hola, que tal?, bueno hace time arme esta jollita y funciono a la perfeccio, les dejo un video para que lo aprecien en pleno funcionamiento:




pero tengo 1 problema, al aplicarle mayor tensión de alimentación el amplificador no suena, y me genera un sonido extraño (incluso me quemo un parlante jejejej), lo cual me obliga a apagarlo, no se si a alguien mas le sucedió?, bueno un saludo cordial a todos y felicidades al autor del amplificador!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FBustos

a que tension lo subiste?
hiciste los cambios de componentes respectivos?

saludos


----------



## megasysfix

FBustos dijo:


> a que tension lo subiste?
> hiciste los cambios de componentes respectivos?
> 
> saludos



Que tal?, bueno actualmente estoy alimentando el amplificador con +-25V (50V de esquina a esquina), pero cuando lo alimento con +-44 (88V de esquina a esquina), no suena y genera un sonido extraño, no se si estará bien, pero en el PDF dice que no lo debo alimentar con mas de +-50V y ese voltaje jamas lo e obtenido, me puedes indicar que componentes le debo cambiar?, o es un problema en mi amplificador?, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## 0002

Megasysfix si lo estas haciendo tal como está en el pdf, no deberías tener problemas de ese tipo, con esa tensión (±44V) antes de conectarlo a algo deberias, verificar cual es la tensión de offset que tienes a la salida del amplificador, por que si te quemó un parlante, lo más probable fue la presencia de DC, también muy probable que eso sea lo que produce ese ruido. Si encuentras un valor muy grande de DC podrías empezar por ahí para encontrar el problema. Este amplificador no presenta problemas si se ensambla *bien*.

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix

0002 dijo:


> Megasysfix si lo estas haciendo tal como está en el pdf, no deberías tener problemas de ese tipo, con esa tensión (±44V) antes de conectarlo a algo deberias, verificar cual es la tensión de offset que tienes a la salida del amplificador, por que si te quemó un parlante, lo más probable fue la presencia de DC, también muy probable que eso sea lo que produce ese ruido. Si encuentras un valor muy grande de DC podrías empezar por ahí para encontrar el problema. Este amplificador no presenta problemas si se ensambla *bien*.
> 
> Saludos.



Pos eres la segunda persona que me dice que ensamblo mal  y eso que soy el mejor en electrónica de mi instituto , bueno, el asunto es que analizando el circuito me di cuenta de un detalle, la señal que había en la salida del amplificador era de tipo senoidal de altisima amplitud, por eso me quemo 1 parlante, analizando y leyendo un poco decidí cambiar la resistencia de realimentacion que esta en la salida por una de mayor valor (R9 22K, en el PDF), y que creen?, se elimino TODO el ruido que tenia y ahora lo puedo alimentar con la tensión que quiero sin que este comience a oscilar y sin miedo a que me queme mis preciados parlantes jejejje, ahora me conseguiré un transformador que sea capas de drenar la corriente que me exige el amplificador por que la fuente de PC se quedo corta :/, les dejo un vídeo para que lo vean (es largo por que estaba esperando que explotara o la fuente o el amplificador, pero los 2 aprobaron jjejeje).





.

Bueno, muchísimas gracias por su colaboración y ayuda, un saludo a todos!!!!!


----------



## 0002

Bueno si has logrado solucionar tus problemas, pues en horabuena y a disfrutar del ampli que es una joya .

Saludos.


----------



## mogolloelectro

por ahora mis pruebas con el amplificador clase d no ucd (tl074) van bien lo he armado y puesto a funcionar con una fuente smps de el amigo mariano la cual le entrega a dos etapas 50.5 voltios por rama
en un pequeño error la bobina de salida me levanto la pista de la salida y inmediatamente quemo el irf 630 y ambos transistores drivers menos mal el corto no quemo el irf9640 que me costo mucho conseguirlo
lo he hecho sonar a muy buen volumen pero me faltan parlantes mas grandes

lo otro curioso es la temperatura que alcanzan las bobinas (creo que es por mi culpa) las embobine una en sentido horario y otro en anti-horario (no sabia como explicarlo) y las pegue sobre una bakelita virgen que lleve a tierra (muy pero muy mala idea) asumo que lo que produce la temperatura es que la corriente que emite la bobina se va a corto y produce ese efecto pero a pesar de eso no se quemo nada

en lo que si me gusto la prueba es que hize sonar las dos etapas con la misma fuente estereo y no presencie ninguna interferencia en ninguna (tampoco cuando puse el amplificador en puente) 

por ahora eso es lo que tengo para aportar me falta hacer el pcb de el pre hifi rotel y luego subire las fotos


----------



## megasysfix

mogolloelectro dijo:


> por ahora mis pruebas con el amplificador clase d no ucd (tl074) van bien lo he armado y puesto a funcionar con una fuente smps de el amigo mariano la cual le entrega a dos etapas 50.5 voltios por rama
> en un pequeño error la bobina de salida me levanto la pista de la salida y inmediatamente quemo el irf 630 y ambos transistores drivers menos mal el corto no quemo el irf9640 que me costo mucho conseguirlo
> lo he hecho sonar a muy buen volumen pero me faltan parlantes mas grandes
> 
> lo otro curioso es la temperatura que alcanzan las bobinas (creo que es por mi culpa) las embobine una en sentido horario y otro en anti-horario (no sabia como explicarlo) y las pegue sobre una bakelita virgen que lleve a tierra (muy pero muy mala idea) asumo que lo que produce la temperatura es que la corriente que emite la bobina se va a corto y produce ese efecto pero a pesar de eso no se quemo nada
> 
> en lo que si me gusto la prueba es que hize sonar las dos etapas con la misma fuente estereo y no presencie ninguna interferencia en ninguna (tampoco cuando puse el amplificador en puente)
> 
> por ahora eso es lo que tengo para aportar me falta hacer el pcb de el pre hifi rotel y luego subire las fotos



Bobinaste en CONTRA-FASE, así se llama esa configuración, saludos!!!


----------



## 0110110h

mogolloelectro dijo:


> por ahora mis pruebas con el amplificador clase d no ucd (tl074) van bien lo he armado y puesto a funcionar con una fuente smps de el amigo mariano la cual le entrega a dos etapas 50.5 voltios por rama
> en un pequeño error la bobina de salida me levanto la pista de la salida y inmediatamente quemo el irf 630 y ambos transistores drivers menos mal el corto no quemo el irf9640 que me costo mucho conseguirlo
> lo he hecho sonar a muy buen volumen pero me faltan parlantes mas grandes
> 
> lo otro curioso es la temperatura que alcanzan las bobinas (creo que es por mi culpa) las embobine una en sentido horario y otro en anti-horario (no sabia como explicarlo) y las pegue sobre una bakelita virgen que lleve a tierra (muy pero muy mala idea) asumo que lo que produce la temperatura es que la corriente que emite la bobina se va a corto y produce ese efecto pero a pesar de eso no se quemo nada
> 
> en lo que si me gusto la prueba es que hize sonar las dos etapas con la misma fuente estereo y no presencie ninguna interferencia en ninguna (tampoco cuando puse el amplificador en puente)
> 
> por ahora eso es lo que tengo para aportar me falta hacer el pcb de el pre hifi rotel y luego subire las fotos



A mi también me pasa que las bobinas de salida calientan un montón!! Luego de un par de horas de funcionamiento "sin señal" solo prender el ampli y dejarlo oscilando sin señal de audio, las medí con un termómetro y llegaron a 85° o 88° centígrados!!! jojojo. Aclaro que lo tengo funcionando hace bastante tiempo ya sin ningún problema, se escucha muy bien y la tensión de offset de salida es de 70mv mas o menos. La bobina es con núcleo de aire, la hice con una madera.

Por otro lado, lograste poner en puente dos de estos módulos??  Pero no decían por ahí en los foros que no era posible poner estos amplis en puente?? Por lo menos lo leí del propio ejtagle refiriéndose al UCD.


----------



## mogolloelectro

eso es lo que me dejo sorprendido 
me esperaba y estaba preparado para ver morir el parlante pero no fue asi
el unico ruido que entro fue por el cable de señal pero nada diferente al que haria un tipico amplificador clase ab
con respecto a mis bobinas podria decir que facilmente llegaron a 200 grados fue casi como agarrar la punta del cautin con las manos
pero una sola bobina no produce ese efecto eso debe ser por como las ubique
ah y eso que el alambre usado es AWG#12

ps data: gracias por la correccion



ah lo de ponerlos en puente no es imposible lo que decian es que hay que saber hacerlo
tener en cuenta el filtrado de la portadora del amplificador (aunque yo lo use en puente sin filtro sin problemas) a demas esa es la forma en la cual el clase d se destaca por que en puente es mas potente con menos voltaje 

ps data: tenia programada las fotos para hoy pero no vino el encargado del almacen de la empresa (tenia pensado pedir prestado el termometro digital laser para mostrar y tambien saber que temperatura alcanzo

por ahora tomare prestados dos nucleos de ferrita de 30 microhenrios y dos condensadores de 1.5 microfaradios para el filtro pasivo (mientras armo los amplis ucd)


----------



## 0110110h

mogolloelectro dijo:


> eso es lo que me dejo sorprendido
> me esperaba y estaba preparado para ver morir el parlante pero no fue asi
> el unico ruido que entro fue por el cable de señal pero nada diferente al que haria un tipico amplificador clase ab
> con respecto a mis bobinas podria decir que facilmente llegaron a 200 grados fue casi como agarrar la punta del cautin con las manos
> pero una sola bobina no produce ese efecto eso debe ser por como las ubique
> ah y eso que el alambre usado es AWG#12
> 
> ps data: gracias por la correccion
> 
> 
> 
> ah lo de ponerlos en puente no es imposible lo que decian es que hay que saber hacerlo
> tener en cuenta el filtrado de la portadora del amplificador (aunque yo lo use en puente sin filtro sin problemas) a demas esa es la forma en la cual el clase d se destaca por que en puente es mas potente con menos voltaje
> 
> ps data: tenia programada las fotos para hoy pero no vino el encargado del almacen de la empresa (tenia pensado pedir prestado el termometro digital laser para mostrar y tambien saber que temperatura alcanzo
> 
> por ahora tomare prestados dos nucleos de ferrita de 30 microhenrios y dos condensadores de 1.5 microfaradios para el filtro pasivo (mientras armo los amplis ucd)



Que bueno!! voy a probar poniéndolos en puente, mas o menos como seria el tema? Hay que invertir la señal para uno de los canales?? Como lo haces con una llave selectora?? Espero no volar mi pote!!


----------



## 0002

Estamos hablando que lograste poner, los dos autooscilantes no ucd en puente, una vez leyendo del propio Ejtagle decia que no era posible debido a que las frecuencias no pueden ser invertidas 180º, con lo cual se baten. Pero sería interesante sabeer como fue que lo lograste.

Ó en el mejor de los casos hacer lo que hizo Luisgrillo, diseñar uno .

Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

Ayer invertí la señal que va a uno de los ampli y conecte el parlante a los bornes + de cada amplificador y poniendo al máximo el volumen se escuchaba pero casi como un susurro, tengo que ver si hice bien la conexión de la señal de entrada, aunque la revise varias veces y parece estar bien el esquema de conexión.......


----------



## 0110110h

No logro ponerlo en puente y que funcione, mas bien si funciona pero solo cuando pongo al mínimo el volumen de un canal y solo subo el volumen del otro......


----------



## mogolloelectro

Buenas tardes , estaba tratando de buscar el esquema en la mañana pero no pude (el trabajo no me dejo) pero ahora si ya estoy desocupado , en una prueba logre medir la temperatura de las bobinas marcaron 110 grados centigrados , los transistores drivers y las resistencias de2.2k (que las cambie a 3w) alcanzaban los 80 grados centigrados , pero sin importar la temperatura el amplificador suena

Tengo un pequeño problema con un ruido que le entra a ambos canales sin volumen, pero lo mas raro es "que cuando las bobinas estan cerca del amplificador se va el ruido y queda el ruido de la señal (como cuando un amplificador tiene el conector de audio conectado pero sin ponerlo del otro lado al reproductor de musica)(valga la redundancia), ahora con respecto al circuito que usé para ponerlo en puente es uno que aparece en elliot sound products ahora busco la imagen y la posteo

Acá el link: http://sound.whsites.net/project87.htm

Y la imagen también, espero que les sirva como a mi  , ese lo armé para probar la eficacia del un amplificador en puente esa vez use un amplificador clase ab estereo, la fuente tenía un transformador que le entregaba +/-50v rectificados, era con 4 transistores y a pesar que tenía un aluminio muy grande lo hizo poner muyyyy caliente.

Al otro que le fue mal fue al parlamte que en un pico máximo recibo casi 60v que le entrego ese amplificador, bueno cualquer cosa que necesiten por aca a la órden.

Ah, en una foto mas arriba que aparece con un parlante, esa fue la prueba btl


----------



## 0002

Sigo pensando que es un experimento interesante, aunque habria que analizar lo del tema de malfuncionamiento en el circuito, algo que Ejtagle remarcó mucho, yo sigo con la idea de ver el diseño de uno tal vez no desde cero, pero si buscando la configuracion en puente, y no importando tanto la calidad de audio, digamos que para bajos con buena potencia . Empezaré a leer y les comparto lo que saque.

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix

Hola nuevamente amigos, bueno como algunos sabrán cuando realice la prueba de mi ampli, no pude hacerlo con una tensión/corriente demasiado elevada, por que no tenia los equipos adecuados, pero dado a eso e decidido construirme mi propio transformador de +-44V a 16A peak, lo cual después de arduo trabajo y esfuerzo lo e logrado, a continuación les dejo el vídeo para que lo puedan apreciar.





ACLARO, ESTE AMPLIFICADOR NO LLEGA A LOS 200WRMS, le hice unas pruebas exhaustivas con máximo volumen y entrada a punto de saturar y la verdad no alcanza los 200WRMS (digo eso por que mi equipo AIWA que se puede ver en el vídeo es de 210WRMS, y la diferencia es amplia), bueno amigos un saludo a todos!!!!


----------



## 0002

Excelente verlo funcionar , aunque me gustaría saber, en que circunstancias, probaste el amplificador, con que capacidad de filtrado (¿cuántos microfaradios por rama?), además ¿en que basas tu comentario sobre lo de la potencia?, por que hasta ahora lo he probado con consolas mezcladoras con una buena ganancia, y no satura hasta pasados los 3/4 del volumen .

En lo sumo probaré una placa nueva para evitar el calentamiento en los driver.

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix

0002 dijo:


> Excelente verlo funcionar , aunque me gustaría saber, en que circunstancias, probaste el amplificador, con que capacidad de filtrado (¿cuántos microfaradios por rama?), además ¿en que basas tu comentario sobre lo de la potencia?, por que hasta ahora lo he probado con consolas mezcladoras con una buena ganancia, y no satura hasta pasados los 3/4 del volumen .
> 
> En lo sumo probaré una placa nueva para evitar el calentamiento en los driver.
> 
> Saludos.



El filtrado es de 3300+2200+2200+2200+2200=12100uf por rama, el comentario como dice en el final lo baso en que mi equipo AIWA que es de 210WRMS x2 y este suena prácticamente 5 veces mas fuerte y con mejor calidad (obviamente comparándolo con 1 solo canal) y eso que los parlantes de este son de nada mas ni nada menos que 16 ohms, igual me dejo un poco desconforme esperaba mas de este circuito, incluso un amplificador CUOSI-complementario con 2n3055 sonaba mas fuerte y en mejor calidad, y se decía que entregaba solamente 60WRMS (lo tengo en mi canal de youtube), el único problema es que calentaba como plancha!!!, la verdad no entiendo nada :S, ahora voy por el amplificador con ir2110 no UCD y veré que tal, total la fuente la puedo modificar a mi antojo jejejej (aprendí a modificar transformadores, y con el núcleo de 1500W pues tengo para rato jejej ).

Saludos!!!


----------



## guillevelo

megasysfix Vos conectaste el circuito a un parlante de 16 ohms??? si es asi solo te va a entregar 50w. Ademas de que deberias hacer el filtro pasabajo mucho mas grande...


----------



## 0002

No pues si ese es un *buen núcleo*, para jugar un rato, aunque me sumo a la pregunta de guillevelo, además otra pregunta que me surge, ¿la señal de audio la sacaste directo de la computadora?, en cuanto a lo de que un amplificador de 60W con 2N3055 suene más fuerte, si esta un poco raro


----------



## megasysfix

guillevelo dijo:


> megasysfix Vos conectaste el circuito a un parlante de 16 ohms??? si es asi solo te va a entregar 50w. Ademas de que deberias hacer el filtro pasabajo mucho mas grande...



Exactamente no, le conecte 2 bocinas en paralelo de 16 ohms cada una, formado 8ohms en total, cuando le conecto las 4 de 16 (4 ohms en total) los mosfet se me van a las nubes con la temperatura, por lo cual no lo seguí intentando con resistencias inferiores a 8 ohms, además, si me dices que con 16ohms rinde 4 veces menos, me da por pensar que mi AIWA es de 800 WATTSRMS a 8 ohms? Esta muy raro esto jejeje.





0002 dijo:


> No pues si ese es un *buen núcleo*, para jugar un rato, aunque me sumo a la pregunta de guillevelo, además otra pregunta que me surge, ¿la señal de audio la sacaste directo de la computadora?, en cuanto a lo de que un amplificador de 60W con 2N3055 suene más fuerte, si esta un poco raro



El usurario que lo publico decía que solo llegaba a los 60WATTS, pero yo le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones y le podía sacar mas potencia (no te sabría dar un numero exacto), e incluso lo alimentaba con 42v normales (sin tap central), a lo de la señal de audio si, la saque directamente pero también lo probé con mi iPod el cual tiene una potencia de salida extrema y no logro mas potencia siempre me llega a recorte (distorcion).


----------



## 0002

Entonces, si lo probaste con 4Ω de impedancia, bueno pues de ahi en adelante creo que las pruebas y las conclusiones son algo subjetivas, ya que como te he dicho, probado con 4Ω, tomando la señal de audio de una consola mezcladora, pude hacer mucho ruido en un edificio de tres plantas y la acera frente al edificio también .

Además como decía el señor Ejtagle creo que este amplificador más que para aquellos que buscan potencia, está pensado para la calidad del sonido.

Sobre el calentamiento del los mosfet, creo que deberías checar el inductor, por que ese componente juega un papel mucho muy importante en ese aspecto. Y pues de mientras disfruta el nuevo juguete. 
Saludos.


----------



## guillevelo

megasysfix. Si tu equipo aiwa venia con esos parlantes seguramente ya venia preparado para entregar 210w en 16 ohms, No quiere decir que en 4 ohms tira 800w. Porque la potencia depende de la fuente. Ahora leo en un post tuyo anterior que dijiste que aumentaste el valor de R22. Seguramente ahi viene tu problema de falta de potencia. La resistencia de realimentacion que se varia en caso de subir el voltaje es la R16. Aun asi hasta los 50v yo sigo dejando el circuito tal cual esta. Los mosfet no deberian calentar a 4 ohms, danos mas datos de la contruccion de tu circuito, usaste mpsa? y bc337 y 327?? o reemplazaste con algo? como hiciste la bobina y de que valor? Hiciste las mediciones para saber si los bcxxx levantan los 12v necesarios?


----------



## megasysfix

guillevelo dijo:


> megasysfix. Si tu equipo aiwa venia con esos parlantes seguramente ya venia preparado para entregar 210w en 16 ohms, No quiere decir que en 4 ohms tira 800w. Porque la potencia depende de la fuente. Ahora leo en un post tuyo anterior que dijiste que aumentaste el valor de R22. Seguramente ahi viene tu problema de falta de potencia. La resistencia de realimentacion que se varia en caso de subir el voltaje es la R16. Aun asi hasta los 50v yo sigo dejando el circuito tal cual esta. Los mosfet no deberian calentar a 4 ohms, danos mas datos de la contruccion de tu circuito, usaste mpsa? y bc337 y 327?? o reemplazaste con algo? como hiciste la bobina y de que valor? Hiciste las mediciones para saber si los bcxxx levantan los 12v necesarios?



Bueno, use todos los componentes que pide el PDF (por que yo sabia que era delicado y ademas me salieron baratos), lo de que mi equipo aiwa entregue 800W lo decia de broma jejejej, por que yo se que no puedo reducir las resistencias de los parlantes por que salta la protección, referente a la R22 yo realice ese cambio por que al aumentar el voltaje el amplificador empezaba a oscilar y me quemaba los parlantes, y eso no era nada agradable, ademas si fuera a ser ese el problema (el cual lo dudo), el amplificador no llegaría a saturarse a máximo volumen (hace recorte de señal), por lo cual lo descartaría, la bobina no la hice, utilice una que tenia armada de 50uHenrios con núcleo de ferrita (no se si esto afecte en algo), de que el amplificador hace ruido HACE RUIDO pero no tanto como el de 2n3055 el cual no podía aguantar a máximo volumen durante mucho tiempo por que me dolían mis oídos, incluso mi madre me decía que bajara el volumen ejejej, cuando lo desempolve y lo repare vuelvo a hacer las pruebas y las muestro en vídeo a máxima potencia, pero sera para el lunes por que este fin de semana me toca ir a trabajar, para la persona que no sepa de que amplificador hablo, les dejo el enlace : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-60w-2n3055-9693/
saludos!!!!


----------



## 0002

Por eso te comentaba lo de la bobina, hace algunos post , es un componente muy importante, y pues si el amplificador, te quema los parlantes conectado a 4Ω, hay algo de verdad mál, yo empezaría por revisar la bobina, por que se ha comentado mucho en este post, que no cualquier núcleo sirve para realizar el inductor de este amplificador.


----------



## megasysfix

0002 dijo:


> Por eso te comentaba lo de la bobina, hace algunos post , es un componente muy importante, y pues si el amplificador, te quema los parlantes conectado a 4Ω, hay algo de verdad mál, yo empezaría por revisar la bobina, por que se ha comentado mucho en este post, que no cualquier núcleo sirve para realizar el inductor de este amplificador.



Es que lo raro esta en que al cambiar la resistencia de realimentacion se iba todo el ruido y hay no ponía en riesgo mis parlantes, es como que si entrara un peak y el amplificador lo reproducía indefinidamente como un ECO haciendo que autooscilara no se si ese termino sea el adecuado jejejej, si no me equivoco el inductor de salida es para eliminar la alta frecuencia, para que así el parlante no la disipara, mi parlante se movía de forma agresiva, lo cual descarto la alta frecuencia , ahora INTENTARE armar la bobina, pero odio las de núcleo de aire, como que no van conmigo , el lunes les comento, saludos!!!


----------



## guillevelo

El nucleo de ferrita no sirve para inductor, a menos que sea ferrita con gap, porque de lo contrario se satura a muy baja potencia. Lo de ideal seria de hierro y alta frecuencia y no son tan faciles de conseguir, hacela de aire y no vas a tener problemas. Por otro lado sin duda habia un problema con esa oscilacion pero cambiar esa resistencia no soluciona el problema. Volve a poner el valor que tenia antes y trata de encontrar el problema. Yo probe varios nucleos de ferrita y te aseguro que suena saturado a muy baja potencia, aun usando un EE42.
Ademas es muy importante chequear si los bcxxx levantan los 12v necesarios porque de lo contrario los mosfet calentarian demasiado. La verdad es que yo probe bc337 y 327 de minimo 10 casas de electronica diferentes, y ninguno me funcionaba bien, evidentemente porque eran imitaciones de inferior calidad, asi que ahora siempre uso los bc548 y 558 y jamas volvi a tener este tipo de problemas.


----------



## megasysfix

guillevelo dijo:


> El nucleo de ferrita no sirve para inductor, a menos que sea ferrita con gap, porque de lo contrario se satura a muy baja potencia. Lo de ideal seria de hierro y alta frecuencia y no son tan faciles de conseguir, hacela de aire y no vas a tener problemas. Por otro lado sin duda habia un problema con esa oscilacion pero cambiar esa resistencia no soluciona el problema. Volve a poner el valor que tenia antes y trata de encontrar el problema. Yo probe varios nucleos de ferrita y te aseguro que suena saturado a muy baja potencia, aun usando un EE42.
> Ademas es muy importante chequear si los bcxxx levantan los 12v necesarios porque de lo contrario los mosfet calentarian demasiado. La verdad es que yo probe bc337 y 327 de minimo 10 casas de electronica diferentes, y ninguno me funcionaba bien, evidentemente porque eran imitaciones de inferior calidad, asi que ahora siempre uso los bc548 y 558 y jamas volvi a tener este tipo de problemas.



Que tal, bueno por suerte en el trabajo me dieron día libre así que ya are las pruebas de ambos amplificadores , lo del núcleo de ferrita no es un núcleo de esos cuadrados, es redondo que en el esta el cable se parece a este :





los de la izquierda, evidentemente es mas grande.
Lo de la oscilación puede que tenga la solución pero lo encuentro un poco raro, pues con mi equipo no tiene ese problema (el cable de audio) esta al aire sin blindar, puede que eso este metiendo ruido, con referencia al amplificador de 2n3055 lo acabo de reparar (se le habían volado unos transistores por los golpes ), y lo echo a andar y anda a la primera la calidad de sonido es mágica, no se compara con el de mosfet y suena mucho mas fuerte, y eso que lo probé con la fuente SMPS que había modificado para usarla con el amplificador con mosfet pero se quedo corta, en cambio con el de los 2n3055 lo levanta sin ningún problema y suena divino, la distorcion se presenta casi al máximo de volumen de mi iPod y eso es por que la fuente no puede drenar mas corriente (el voltaje cae a unos 24V), ya me imagino con mi transformador que arme para el amplificador de MOSFET el de núcleo de 1500Watts, demás que no satura y aguanta mas amplitud en la entrada, ahora desempacare el ampli con mosfet y le are los ajustes que me indican, de hay les cuento los resultados e intentare hacer un vídeo, saludos!!!!!


----------



## 0002

Como comenta guille, los valores que estan en el esquemático son los ideales del diseño, cambiarlo afecta su funcionamiento, prueba con la bobina con núcleo de aire, checa los transistores driver, sobre todo por que estos deben calentar, aún cuando a algunos no nos guste, Ejtagle una vez explicó que están dentro de su tolerancia de disipación, así que con componentes principales no debes tener problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix

0002 dijo:


> Como comenta guille, los valores que estan en el esquemático son los ideales del diseño, cambiarlo afecta su funcionamiento, prueba con la bobina con núcleo de aire, checa los transistores driver, sobre todo por que estos deben calentar, aún cuando a algunos no nos guste, Ejtagle una vez explicó que están dentro de su tolerancia de disipación, así que con componentes principales no debes tener problemas.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues de los drivers no tengo problemas, al final del vídeo indico las temperaturas que sentí al tacto, lo de la bobina es que me va a complicar por que es algo difícil para mi bobinar bobinas con núcleo de aire, pues se me desarman completas ejejej, a la tarde tengo los resultados, ahora estoy ordenando mi desorden para poder trabajar mas cómodo  jijiijij, saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon

megasysfix dijo:


> Pues de los drivers no tengo problemas, al final del vídeo indico las temperaturas que sentí al tacto, lo de la bobina es que me va a complicar por que es algo difícil para mi bobinar bobinas con núcleo de aire, pues se me desarman completas ejejej, a la tarde tengo los resultados, ahora estoy ordenando mi desorden para poder trabajar mas cómodo  jijiijij, saludos!!



Para guiarte en la elaboración de la bobina, puedes usar un carrete de Estaño o de Hilo. Inclusive, puedes dejarlo así.

Saludos!


----------



## megasysfix

Hola amigos, que tal?, bueno ayer mi cuarto me dio mucho que hacer y me quede sin tiempo jijij, pero ahora estoy listo, ya arme la bobina, me quedo como les muestro en estas fotos:


















ahora voy a modificar la resistencia de realimentacion del amplificador a Mosfet, luego los conecto y los verifico, en la tarde tengo los resultados, saludos!!!


----------



## guillevelo

Sabes que me parece como muy exagerada tu bobina, Que alambre usaste? medidas de carrete??? te guiaste por la pagina de pronine? No habras puesto mH en lugar de µH no?


----------



## megasysfix

guillevelo dijo:


> Sabes que me parece como muy exagerada tu bobina, Que alambre usaste? medidas de carrete??? te guiaste por la pagina de pronine? No habras puesto mH en lugar de µH no?



Pos por que siempre cuando hago algo que no lo diseño yo me sale mal , la bobina si mal no recuerdo use los valores que adquirí mediante mi pie de metro, me dio 137 vueltas, el carrete mide 15mm desde el núcleo y 39mm de largo, el cable que uso es de calibre 22, según la calculadora deberían ser 1 capa y media de cobre esmaltado, lo cual eso esta bien, y el diámetro que debe alcanzar es de 19.xxxx cm, me dio un valor aproximado, ahora estoy buscando un pre-amplificador con control de tonos por que no logro sacar mas potencia de mi reproductor simple (el iPod lo uso para grabar el vídeo y mi celular es una porquería en la salida de audífonos), de hay les cuento, saludos!!!!


----------



## guillevelo

ok, con esos datos tu bobina tiene 100µH, te recuerdo que funciona mejor el filtro pasabajo cuando es LC, osea con una bobina de 35µH y un capacitor de 680nF. Por otro lado tene en cuenta que cada alambre de cobre awg22 soporta un maximo de 0.92 amp. Por lo que deberias poner varios en paralelo enroscados.


----------



## megasysfix

Les traigo los resultados:
Clase D una vergüenza !!! (al menos este) comparado con el de 2n3055 (no se que clase es), armo la bobina, le coloco un pre-amplificador dejo la resistencia que se supone que va y me hace lo mismo, recorta y ni-siquiera alcanza a llegar al máximo el potenciomentro, calidad de sonido horrible comparado con el 2n3055 (en el recorte y respuesta a frecuencias), eficiencia energética una porquería comparado con el de 2n3055 (mucho voltaje y demasiada corriente para que no suene como debería), dificultad de armado difícil, y ademas necesita una bobina que se debe armar, personalmente no lo recomendaría, de que suena suena pero no se compara ni en potencia ni en calidad con el de 2n3055, ahora intentare hacer el vídeo (si es que antes no me vuela los parlantes por los recortes que hace) y los subiré, saludos!!!


----------



## guillevelo

Aca intentamos ayudarte a que puedas hacer andar este amplificador, el circuito no es ninguna verguenza, al contrario es muy superior al amplificador con 2n3055. Pero claro, no es facil, nadie dijo que lo seria. Yo armo amplificadores desde hace mas de 10 años, y aca hay gente con mas experiencia que yo. Te puedo decir por ejemplo que suena mucho mejor que una qsc 1300 USA, que es una potencia que yo tengo y deje de usar cuando comence a usar amplificadores clase D. Son superiores en potencia, en calidad de sonido, en eficiencia, respuesta plana. Son high end por donde lo mires, jamas se pueden comparar a un clase ab con 2n3055!!!!


----------



## megasysfix

guillevelo dijo:


> Aca intentamos ayudarte a que puedas hacer andar este amplificador, el circuito no es ninguna verguenza, al contrario es muy superior al amplificador con 2n3055. Pero claro, no es facil, nadie dijo que lo seria. Yo armo amplificadores desde hace mas de 10 años, y aca hay gente con mas experiencia que yo. Te puedo decir por ejemplo que suena mucho mejor que una qsc 1300 USA, que es una potencia que yo tengo y deje de usar cuando comence a usar amplificadores clase D. Son superiores en potencia, en calidad de sonido, en eficiencia, respuesta plana. Son high end por donde lo mires, jamas se pueden comparar a un clase ab con 2n3055!!!!



Pues no se que paso, intente como pude, me dio muchos dolores de cabeza, perdí 1 parlante, arme un transformador especial para el incluso quedando pasado, compre todos los componentes que pedía el PDF (a mi me encanta cambiarlos pero aquí no lo hice), le di dedicación en el armado pero no hubo caso, no me gusto la calidad de sonido, lo único positivo que encontré fue que no calentaba como plancha pero prefiero eso y que suene nítido a que no suene como me gusta, no se si hay otro clase D pero de mejor fidelidad, pues con este ya no peleo mas, me aburrió, bueno espero una recomendación para otro amplificador, muchas gracias de todos modos, saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Que raro, yo armé este amplificador de la manera mas austera y en su primera versión y salió a la de una...
La calidad de sonido era increíble.





Comparado con el Amplificador Clase AB de atrás.

Saludos!


----------



## guillevelo

Pero tenes que entender que este no tiene mala fidelidad al contrario es cristalino el sonido, realmente increible, sino que hay dos opciones, o vos armaste algo mal, o alguno de los componentes que utilizaste no es bueno. En amplificadores comunes usar un componente chino imitacion no suele modificar mucho. Pero en este tipo de amplificadores es critico. Yo arme varios clase d y te puedo asegurar que este es el mas facil. Si no pudiste con este, no te recomendaria probar otros.


----------



## megasysfix

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que raro, yo armé este amplificador de la manera mas austera y en su primera versión y salió a la de una...
> La calidad de sonido era increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparado con el Amplificador Clase AB de atrás.
> 
> Saludos!



alomejor son los parlantes mi problema, podría descartar eso o no?, les dejo las especificaciones:

front speaker, high frequency, impedance 6 ohms, power 40W
speaker, low frequency, impedance 6 ohms, power 170W

Made in thailand (por eso me an durado tanto creo jejeje)

al final y al cabo no era de 16 ohms , era 6 ohms (no se por que pensaba que era de 16 ), pero en total estaría trabajando a una impedancia de 3 ohms, lo cual tendria que estar entregando mas potencia, curioso y raro .
saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Yo también obtuve muy buenos resultados con este amplificador:






Revisá tu armado megasysfix.

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix

mnicolau dijo:


> Yo también obtuve muy buenos resultados con este amplificador:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrY-oAMTNKg
> 
> Revisá tu armado megasysfix.
> 
> Saludos



mnicolau como veo lo alimentas con +-32, lo as alimentado con mas voltaje?, as subido el volumen asta distorsionar? o lo haces trabajar de manera plana y sin exigirle?, pero en mi vídeo se ve que suena bien pero al exigirle mas me recorta, lo cual hace dudar que entregue los 200W, yo jugaba con el volumen en mi vídeo, lo hacia distorsionar y luego le bajaba (para no quedar en vergüenza con mis vecinos jejeje), para así demostrar que alcanzaba un recorte
en el vídeo y sin necesidad de pre-amplificador ni nada por el estilo, bueno eso saludos!!!!


----------



## 0002

Megasysfix, honestamente, si le sigues buscando tres pies al gato, lo único que vas a conseguir, es que más gente te diga que revises tu armado, como dijo guille, tu cable esmaltado es calibre 22, y el calibre más cercano a la capacidad de corriente que necesitas es el 14, como te dije y te vuelvo a repetir, este ampli es sencillo, no lleva más complicaciones que revisar los componentes antes de montarlos, darle la debida atención al inductor, en cuanto a lo de tus bocinas, te recomendaría que mejor buscaras otra manera de probar el ampli, recuerda que la mínima impedancia es de 4Ω. Pero te doy fe de que el ampli no es una vergüenza .

Saludos.


----------



## guillevelo

Otra cosa, si vas a alimentar el ampli con mas de 40v (80 pico a pico) tendrias que cambiar el mosfet canal P porque si bien aguanta 100v, estos amplificadores tienen la particularidad de aumentar el voltaje de la fuente algunos volts cuando le das mucho volumen. Yo cambiandole los mosfet y agregandole una resistencia y diodos rapidos al gate lo utilizo con 70v y se mantiene frios y de tanto volumen una vez queme un subwoofer de 15 con campana de fundicion mostruoso. Temblaba toda mi casa.


----------



## gaboalvarado

ejtagle dijo:


> Hola!
> Bueno, 1o, yo fuí el que diseñe el circuito del clase D éste del que están hablando    ... La verdad, no me gusta andar copiando posts de un foro al otro, especialmente si son largos, por eso, para las explicaciones de cómo funciona los remito al otro foro (Busquen "Potencias Digitales" en el foro de electrónica, de psicofxp.)... Ahora, sobre las dudas de la potencia... Aclaremos primero que al ser un circuito realmente básico, no tiene protecciones de ninguna clase... Eso permitió simplificarlo muy mucho... Lo único que pudiera quemarse son los mosfets, y son baratos... Con respecta a la calidad sonora, ya así como está, es excelente (por las dudas, si me preguntan)
> En relación a la potencia máxima, la limitación fundamental son los mosfets de salida. Especialmente el de canal P, que sólo soporta 100volts, por lo que la máxima tensión de alimentación será de +/-50v (porque entre los 2 rieles de alimentación hay 100v). Cambiando el mosfet de canal P por uno de más tensión, pueden subir la tensión de alimentación y la potencia sin ninguna otra modificación (excepto, talvez, aumentar la potencia de las resistencias usadas para regular la tensión del TL084 con esos 2 diodos zener que tiene. Y si suben demasiado la tensión (más de +/- 150 volts, tendrán que ver los MPSAx2 también). Me refiero siempre al SwitchingAmp.pdf . Para el diseño UcD, hay que cambiar los 2n5xx1 por mpsAx2(guarda que las patas están al revés) y los mosfets por mosfets de más tensión... No debieran hacer falta más modificaciones -(bueno, talvez la resistencia de realimentación para que tengan la máxima potencia con la misma señal de entrada)
> Ahora, para todos los incrédulos que no piensan que este amplificador pueda dar 200Wrms o más... Sólo depende de los mosfets. Unos cálculos rápidos:
> Para obtener una potencia W (rms), sobre un parlante de R ohms, hace falta una tensión de alimentación de V= sqrt(W * 2 * R), donde sqrt = raíz cuadrada. La corriente máxima que le pedirán a la fuente de alimentación será de I = V/R. Como los mosfets o están totalmente encendidos (totalmente saturados) o totalmenteapagados (es Clase D!), luego, la disipación en cada mosfet es Pmos = I*I*Rdson / 2  (el /2 es porque alternan los mosfets, nunca están encendidos ambos a la vez, y en promedio, está encendido la mitad del tiempo cada uno).
> Ahora, los cálculos concretos: Para los mosfets usados, el Rdson es de 0.3 ohms. Queremos sacar 200Wrms sobre 4 ohms. De acuerdo a la formulita de arriba, necesitamos una tensión de alimentación de 40 volts. La corriente máxima pico que se le va a pedir a la fuente es de 40/4=10A. La disipación máxima en cada mosfet será de 15W. PAra que los mosfets no se quemen por sobretemperatura, TIENEN que ir en un disipador... Ahora calcularemos ese disipador>
> Supondremos una temperatura del aire que rodea al disipador de 50C, que la máxima temperatura de juntura del mosfet es de 150C. Eso dará una resistencia térmica juntura-ambiente de (150-50)/15W = 6.6C/W. El mosfet ya tiene una resistencia térmica juntura-carcaza de 1.5C/W, por lo que la resistencia térmica que queda es de 6.6 - 1.5 =5.1C/W. Asumamos una resistencia térmica extra por la mica y grasa disipadora de 0.5C/W. Eso hace que el disipador requerido para cada mosfet tenga que tener 5.1C/W - 0.5C/W, 4.6C/W.
> Ese disipador existe, y es perfectamente posible de usar.
> Todos estos cálculos son para el peor de los casos.. En la realidad, el audio no está a máxima potencia nunca, por lo que hay un margen de seguridad mucho más grande del que se puede creer inicialmente.
> 
> Si solo quisiésemos sacar 100W, el disipador se reduce considerablemente. Si en lugar de usar los mosfets especificados, usásemos mosfets con menor Rdson, podría o aumentarse la potencia o reducirse la disipación en los mismos aún más.
> En relación a la bobina que propongo para el amplificador, les sugiero en vez de una bobina, una bobina y un capacitor: Bobina de 10uH y capacitor de 1.5uF (poliéster!) ... Las cuentas son sencillas... La frecuencia de corte de ese filtro tiene que ser superior a los 20Khz, pero inferior a la frecuencia minima de switching del amplificador (cerca de los 500Khz) ... Fcorte = 1/(2*PI*sqrt(L * C)) , L=Inductanciade la bobina en henrios, C= Capacidad en Faradios, Fcorte= Frecuencia de corte en Hz, PI=3.1416.  Verán que hay un rango enorme de valores que coumplen con esa relación. Por eso les sugiero que C = 1/(2*PI*R*Fcorte) , donde R es la resistencia máxima del parlante a usar... O sea, si van a usarlo con 2 parlantes distintos, uno de 4 y otro de 8 ohms, hagan el cálculo para 8 ohms. El capacitor de ese filtro va en paralelo con el parlante, y la bobina va en serie con el mismo (es decir, la bobina conexta la salida del amplificador con uno de los terminales del parlante). Para el cdo del amplificador UcD, la bobina y el capacitor ya son parte del amplificador.
> Finalmente, por el tema del rendimiento: d = 100*Pparlante / Pmos (d= rendimiento en porcentaje, Pparlante, potencia en el parlante, Pmos=potencia de pérdida en los mosfets)
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: CUIDADO con la versión UcD... La última versión (que tiene correcciones IMPORTANTES) está al final de los posts del otro foro, y para mayor seguridad, TAMBIEN la adjunto al final de este mensaje




Buenas tardes amigo.. tengo unas dudas yo arme este amplificador hace unos dias lo estaba usando con un transformador 20v -/+ y funcionaba y sonaba bien, despues consegui un transformador de 53v -/+ y al colocarle este trasformador nada mas al conectarlo al toma corrientes se quemaron de inmediato los 2 mosfet. yo hice la mopdificacion y use el IRF9640 segun leii para q soportara esta fuente de poder pero no me resulto.. quisiera saber que pudo haber generado el problema y q los mosfet no soportaran esta tension ( mosfet usados IRF630 y IRF9640) Espero su pronta respuesta..!!


----------



## guillevelo

gabo contamos mas en detalle que fue lo que modificaste ademas de los mosfet, asi nos damos una idea de que te pudo haber pasado.


----------



## gaboalvarado

megasysfix dijo:


> Pos eres la segunda persona que me dice que ensamblo mal  y eso que soy el mejor en electrónica de mi instituto , bueno, el asunto es que analizando el circuito me di cuenta de un detalle, la señal que había en la salida del amplificador era de tipo senoidal de altisima amplitud, por eso me quemo 1 parlante, analizando y leyendo un poco decidí cambiar la resistencia de realimentacion que esta en la salida por una de mayor valor (R9 22K, en el PDF), y que creen?, se elimino TODO el ruido que tenia y ahora lo puedo alimentar con la tensión que quiero sin que este comience a oscilar y sin miedo a que me queme mis preciados parlantes jejejje, ahora me conseguiré un transformador que sea capas de drenar la corriente que me exige el amplificador por que la fuente de PC se quedo corta :/, les dejo un vídeo para que lo vean (es largo por que estaba esperando que explotara o la fuente o el amplificador, pero los 2 aprobaron jjejeje).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiynP87InEM.
> 
> Bueno, muchísimas gracias por su colaboración y ayuda, un saludo a todos!!!!!



 amigo de q valor coloco la resistencoa de retroalimentacion xq yo tengo ese mismo problema y cuando le conecte el transformador de 53v -/+ simetrico me quemo inmediatamente los 2 mosfet el IRF9640 y el IRF630



amigo unicamente del diseño original cambien el mosfet irf9530 por el irf9640 para q soportara la fuente de 53v -/+ segun ley.. El amplificador con la fuente de 20v simetricos funcionaba y sonaba a la perfeccion, nada mas fue cambiarle el transformador inmediatamente al conectarlo hizo un corto y se quemaron los 2 mosfet entonces no entiendo q pudo ser el problema si cada mosfet soporta 200v... agradeceria si pudiera ayudarme en esto..


----------



## guillevelo

Bueno, ademas de los mosfet, deberias haber cambiado 2n5xxx x mpsa, y tambien importantisimo modificar la resistencia de alimentacion del integrado. Podes usar una regla de tres simple para eso. la Resistencia de realimentacion que se modifica es la R16 (no la r9 que menciona megasysfix) y tambien podes utilizar una regla de tres simple para eso.


----------



## gaboalvarado

amigo este amplificador no usa 2n5XXX el usa mpsa42 y mpsa92 tambien bc337 y bc327... otra cosa q se quemo fue una de las resistencias de 680ohm q esta de gate a source en el mosfet irf630


----------



## 0002

Va a parecer que me he enamorado del inductor, pero además de sustituir los mosfet, ¿construiste el inductor, como debía ser? ó ¿algo cercano a ello?, además:

*Si dices:*


gaboalvarado dijo:


> nada mas fue cambiarle el transformador inmediatamente al conectarlo hizo un corto y se quemaron los 2 mosfet



Deberías checar que no haya nada haciendo corto, otro detalle muy importante a revisar, es que tambíen deberías verificar que tus transistores fueran, en la medida de lo posible, *originales*, ya que de no ser así existe la posibilidad que estos también tengan mucho que ver.

Guille una pregunta: ¿los cambios que hiciste al tuyo son algo como esto?


hazard_1998 dijo:


> las resistencias en serie con el gate de los mosfet depende del transistor que uses y de la cantidad en paralelo que coloques, estas, pueden ser entre 2.2ohm y 22 ohm para cada transistor,... en paralelo a esta resistencia recomiendo colocar un diodo tipo 1N4148 mirando hacia el driver, es decir con el catodo hacia el driver y el anodo hacia el gate


----------



## 0110110h

Les recomiendo que no usen este ampli con mas de +-45V, yo después de varias simulaciones y pruebas lo tuve funcionando con +-85V y sonaba realmente espectacular pero tanto los MPSA como los 2N5401 no se bancan el calor generado con esa tensión de alimentación. 

EL PROBLEMA ESTA EN QUE EL DRIVER DISCRETO ES MUY DIFICIL DE DOMAR, para trabajar con más de +-45V que es para lo cual lo diseño ejtagle hay que tener aunque sea conocimientos mínimos de cómo funciona el mismo, ya que al aumentar la tensión de alimentación hay que modificar también las resistencias para controlar las mayores corrientes, lo cual modifica las tensiones de gate, las potencias disipadas por los transistores mpsa y 2n, y hasta los tiempos de deadtime, etc, lo cual hace calentar mucho los mosfet. Muchachos no pretendan que les solucionemos la vida acá, o sea no es una modificación mínima la del driver discreto para poder llevarlo de +-40V que es casi el limite diría yo hasta +-70V o más. 

Si quieren mayor potencia prueben con un clase D a base del driver integrado IR2110 el cual es totalmente escalable con muy pocas modificaciones en el circuito.

La verdad que la clase D es lo mejor que he visto, en este momento tengo una pote de 1000Wrms + 1000Wrms en 4 ohm la cual arme con una SMPS y todo en un gabinete de 1 unidad de rack, no pesa más de 4kg. Armar una pote clase AB de dos canales de 1000Wrms y una fuente lineal...... creo que voy a morir sin siquiera intentarlopérdida total de recursos y tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## guillevelo

0002 es exactamente eso, yo hice pruebas y usando irf640 y 9640 tuve que poner resistencias de 10 ohms con el diodo rapido en paralelo, Ojo con el anodo hacia el gate va solo en el transistor canal N, en el canal P va al reves. 
Lo que pasa es que este circuito ya esta calculado con esos transistores, al cambiar yo los mosfet, cambia el tiempo de encendido y con eso empieza el cruce de los mosfets, con 40v calienta un poco mas y no se nota mucha diferencia, pero con 70v es una plancha si no retrasas el encendido mediante resistencias.


----------



## gaboalvarado

amigo eso me falto no le coloque el inductor xq no sabia como hacerlo es decir las vueltas de alambre q necesita el diametro de su nucleo y el calibre del alambre.. este amplificador lo estaba probando con un parlante de 6 ohm.. ademas del inductor q otra cosa habria q colocarle..


----------



## 0002

0110110h dijo:


> en este momento tengo una pote de 1000Wrms + 1000Wrms en 4 ohm la cual arme con una SMPS y todo en un gabinete de 1 unidad de rack, no pesa más de 4kg. Armar una pote clase AB de dos canales de 1000Wrms y una fuente lineal...... creo que voy a morir sin siquiera intentarlopérdida total de recursos y tiempo.



Hermano mis respetos , estaría bueno armarse un equipo como el tuyo .



guillevelo dijo:


> yo hice pruebas y usando irf640 y 9640 tuve que poner resistencias de 10 ohms con el diodo rapido en paralelo, Ojo con el anodo hacia el gate va solo en el transistor canal N, en el canal P va al reves.
> Lo que pasa es que este circuito ya esta calculado con esos transistores, al cambiar yo los mosfet, cambia el tiempo de encendido y con eso empieza el cruce de los mosfets, con 40v calienta un poco mas y no se nota mucha diferencia, pero con 70v es una plancha si no retrasas el encendido mediante resistencias.



Gracias por la aclaración, eso de cambiar los mosfet, y que calentara más de lo normal, ya me pasó  y desde entonces he buscado una manera de solucionarlo, y creo que ya avancé en algo .


----------



## megasysfix

Pues mi problema no esta en que mi circuito no funcione, solamente el problema esta en que no entrega los 200Wrms que se supone que debe entregar (por que en mi vídeo se nota claramente que funciona perfecto, incluso en las respuestas de bajos al activar el TruBass), alguien a echo los cálculos para verificar que realmente este entregando 200Wrms AUDIBLES!, pues yo por mas que pruebe, el sonido a máximo volumen sin distorsión es agradable al oído (osea no molesta por la potencia, soy de oído muy delicado jejejej).
saludos!


----------



## guillevelo

Si megasys!!!! Somos muchos los que lo comprobamos, con osciloscopio y con oido, no dudes mas del circuito!!!!


----------



## 0002

Megasysfix, más no podemos hacer , de ahí en fuera si no quieres seguir buscando que tu circuito funcione bien, tal véz, es por que estas medio predispuesto a comprobar algo negativo sobre los Clase D, por que más fe no podemos darte sobre este circuito que si bien no es de mucha potencia (obviamente probando con bocinas de 12" para arriba) tiene lo que algunos Clase AB quisieran. Simplemente lo menos que podemos hacer ahora es animarte a que leas el post completo, y que armes el circuito tal cual debe ser armado, con el inductor bien dimensionado, con los mosfets adecuados para la tensión que marca el pdf y sobre todo que todos tus componentes esten bien revisados antes de montarlos, y una sugerencia muy mia, es que lo pruebes con parlantes más grandes, posiblemente el problema no sea el ampli, sino tus bocinas. Ánimo que el circuito fue probado antes de ser posteado, todavía habemos quienes lo hacemos sin ningun problema .

Saludos.

Guille: ¿cuántos Wrms consigues con tu circuito alimentado con ±70?, y ¿sólo esos cambios le hiciste al circuito para alimentarlo con esa tensión (la resistencia y diodo de la gate)? ó ¿cambiaste algo más?


----------



## megasysfix

0002 dijo:


> Megasysfix, más no podemos hacer , de ahí en fuera si no quieres seguir buscando que tu circuito funcione bien, tal véz, es por que estas medio predispuesto a comprobar algo negativo sobre los Clase D, por que más fe no podemos darte sobre este circuito que si bien no es de mucha potencia (obviamente probando con bocinas de 12" para arriba) tiene lo que algunos Clase AB quisieran. Simplemente lo menos que podemos hacer ahora es animarte a que leas el post completo, y que armes el circuito tal cual debe ser armado, con el inductor bien dimensionado, con los mosfets adecuados para la tensión que marca el pdf y sobre todo que todos tus componentes esten bien revisados antes de montarlos, y una sugerencia muy mia, es que lo pruebes con parlantes más grandes, posiblemente el problema no sea el ampli, sino tus bocinas. Ánimo que el circuito fue probado antes de ser posteado, todavía habemos quienes lo hacemos sin ningun problema .
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Guille: ¿cuántos Wrms consigues con tu circuito alimentado con ±70?, y ¿sólo esos cambios le hiciste al circuito para alimentarlo con esa tensión (la resistencia y diodo de la gate)? ó ¿cambiaste algo más?



No para nada, no tengo nada negativo con los clase D incluso los recomendaría por su tamaño y eficiencia el problema es este circuito especialmente que supuestamente entregue los 200Wrms, probablemente halla otro mas potente que entregue semejante potencia pero este no, lo dudo demasiado, con las cantidad de arreglo que le e echo, ahora iré por el del IR2110 que se puede escalar a la potencia que estime necesaria, y veré que tal.

Wrms es la potencia efectiva constante audible, si es que no me equivoco, tengo un sensor de impacto (no se si servirá para comprobar los golpes que dan los amplificadores, mas que los amplificadores los parlantes jejej), que estoy usando para verificar las diferencias, pero este clase D no es capas de mandar un punch demasiado fuerte como para que el sensor lo detecte, clase D es mejor PERO este amplificador tiene un nombre equivocado, eso jejej, saludos!!


----------



## guillevelo

Megasys. Este circuito funciona y entrega la potencia que dice. Es mas si te te pones a pensar un poco vos decis que unos ruidos que amplificador hacia te quemaron unos parlantes, es obvio que la amplitud de onda que reproducieron los mosfet de salida fueron lo suficientemente grandes como para quemar tus parlantes, obviamente el ampli puede entregar esa potencia en audio.
Aca es la respuesta es clara, vos cometiste algun error. Si entendieras un poco como funciona en detalle este tipo de amplificadores te darias cuenta que la potencia depende de la fuente y no del circuito. Porque a diferencia de tu cuasicomplementario, estos transistores no te restan volts a la salida, ya que los mosfets prenden totalmente. Y como es evidente que son tan frios significa que tampoco te estan quitando potencia en ampers. Creo que deberias leer mas y entender mas estos circuitos antes de ponerte a hacerlos y/o opinar al respecto.


----------



## electroconico

megasysfix dijo:


> Pues mi problema no esta en que mi circuito no funcione, solamente el problema esta en que no entrega los 200Wrms que se supone que debe entregar (por que en mi vídeo se nota claramente que funciona perfecto, incluso en las respuestas de bajos al activar el TruBass), alguien a echo los cálculos para verificar que realmente este entregando 200Wrms AUDIBLES!, pues yo por mas que pruebe, el sonido a máximo volumen sin distorsión es agradable al oído (osea no molesta por la potencia, soy de oído muy delicado jejejej).
> saludos!



Hola pana , esos Watts rms audibles XD no creo que los encuentres .

Como te han comentado puede que sean tus bocinas y tu bobina que no permitan al amplificador tener la eficiencia a la que esta diseñado , en si creo que todo se debe a la bobina.

Para que te quedes sin dudas de la potencia que entrega , realiza la prueba con el osciloscopio y una carga resistiva.

La potencia que entregan los amplificadores no esta directamente relacionada con la intensidad de audio que uno percibe. Entra en juego la sensibilidad del parlante y otras cosas.

Saludos y feliz navidad!


----------



## megasysfix

guillevelo dijo:


> Megasys. Este circuito funciona y entrega la potencia que dice. Es mas si te te pones a pensar un poco vos decis que unos ruidos que amplificador hacia te quemaron unos parlantes, es obvio que la amplitud de onda que reproducieron los mosfet de salida fueron lo suficientemente grandes como para quemar tus parlantes, obviamente el ampli puede entregar esa potencia en audio.
> Aca es la respuesta es clara, vos cometiste algun error. Si entendieras un poco como funciona en detalle este tipo de amplificadores te darias cuenta que la potencia depende de la fuente y no del circuito. Porque a diferencia de tu cuasicomplementario, estos transistores no te restan volts a la salida, ya que los mosfets prenden totalmente. Y como es evidente que son tan frios significa que tampoco te estan quitando potencia en ampers. Creo que deberias leer mas y entender mas estos circuitos antes de ponerte a hacerlos y/o opinar al respecto.



Si lo armo y opino es por que lo comprendo, ley completo un articulo de amplificadores de todas las clases, hasta la CLASE T que me dejo impresionado (100W con solo 24V  a 350W con una SMPS y un disipador como los que tenían los computadores antiguos, pequeñito y un FAN mas encima SMD!!!), lo otro, cualquier amplificador puede quemar un parlante por eso existen los protectores de altavoces, ademas no fue audio el que lo quemo fue un ruido atroz, una onda sinusoidal pura es muy difícil de reproducir desde una fuente DC, necesitaría demasiados filtros y no una simple bobina que en este caso se usa para eliminar la alta frecuencia de switcheo de los mosfet, eso saludos!!!







Pues no se si sera verdad lo que dice la imagen, queda como tarea :S.




electroconico dijo:


> Hola pana , esos Watts rms audibles XD no creo que los encuentres .
> 
> Como te han comentado puede que sean tus bocinas y tu bobina que no permitan al amplificador tener la eficiencia a la que esta diseñado , en si creo que todo se debe a la bobina.
> 
> Para que te quedes sin dudas de la potencia que entrega , realiza la prueba con el osciloscopio y una carga resistiva.
> 
> La potencia que entregan los amplificadores no esta directamente relacionada con la intensidad de audio que uno percibe. Entra en juego la sensibilidad del parlante y otras cosas.
> 
> Saludos y feliz navidad!



Esa es una respuesta mas asertiva , tienes toda la razón, toda va en la sensibilidad de los parlantes, ademas no todo se disipa en sonido (por decirlo de alguna manera), también la bobina genera su calor que se considera potencia, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Saludos y feliz navidad para ti también y a todos los del foro .


----------



## guillevelo

Megasys, si la bobina esta bien hecha apenas entibia. Varios post antes se comenta que cuando la bobina tiene un diametro interior inferior a 25mm es cuando mas calienta. Por otro lado eso que dice la imagen esta muy mal, o mejor dicho, muy desactualizado, algunas personas creian eso de los amplificadores clase D, y tambien se hablo del tema en este foro. Se creia eso porque las primeras versiones de clase D no alcanzaban una frecuencia muy alta de conmutacion por lo cual era dificil quitar los armonicos de la frecuencia de conmutacion del rango audible. Ese problema hace años que no existe.

Yo solo digo, no te rindas con este ampli, yo tambien hice el que va con ir2110. Y este fue 10 veces mas facil de hacer andar, el ir2110 me tomo mucho tiempo terminar de domarlo.





0002 dijo:


> Guille: ¿cuántos Wrms consigues con tu circuito alimentado con ±70?, y ¿sólo esos cambios le hiciste al circuito para alimentarlo con esa tensión (la resistencia y diodo de la gate)? ó ¿cambiaste algo más?



Te comento que ademas del diodio y la resistencia le puse una chapita a los drivers del lado de arriba con grasa para enfriarlos, y en lugar de usar bc337 y 327, uso bc558 y 548. Le sacas casi 300w en 8ohms y en 4 por limitacion de mi fuente le saco 450w a cada canal. Es lo maximo que lleve a este circuito ya q los mosfets estan el limite.


----------



## 0002

Gracias por las especificaciones Guille, y pues estaré checando los cambios . En la medida de lo posible, si puedo les comparto fotos.

Megasysfix, guille tiene razón en eso, dado ese comentario de tu parte, de mientras te insisto que leas el post completo, ahi se explica que onda con este Clase D.

Saludos.


----------



## gaboalvarado

elseba87 dijo:


> Buenas a todos... como siempre antes que nada gracias por el aporte!
> Les cuento que armé el ampli no UCD (switchingamp) con IRF9530/630 en el PCB de mnicolau de 10x10 versión estéreo, mis resultados fueron excelentes, la verdad muy buen ampli, suena nítido y potente, los mosfet apenas entibian funcionando a volumen medio o más y la bobina no calienta nada... (esta con 1uf y 35uH).
> El "problema" que no es tanto, es que al probar los dos canales a la vez tengo una especie de ruido a alta frecuencia variante, supongo por el batido de algunas frecuencias entre ambos canales, ya que a desconectar la alimentación de un canal y probarlo por separado suena perfecto (mucho más de lo que esperaba, nada nada de ruido, y menos de 20mV a la salida).
> La duda que tengo es, si esto es a causa de estar ambos canales en el mismo pcb? o por estar los 4 mosfet en un mismo disipador (aislados)? o por que las bobinas que se estén acoplando...? Probé de separar las mismas los más posible, rotarlas, colocar todo en un chasis metálico a masa, y más y no hay caso...
> Sera por un tema de GND entre los canales y la entrada?
> Bueno alguna ayuda o consejo sera puesto a prueba, igualmente sigo probando lo que pueda ser... Alguno armo la versión estéreo tanto en dos como en un pcb juntos? resultados?
> Desde ya muchísimas gracias!  y cuenten con migo para lo que pueda ayudarlos...
> Saludos, Sebastián
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34699Ver el archivo adjunto 34700Ver el archivo adjunto 34701



buenas noche amigo.. yo arme este mismo amplificador el de 200w no ucd, lo estuve probando con una fuente simetrica de 20v simetrica y funcionaba muy bien y sonaba perfecto como comentaba anteriormente, el problema q*UE* tuve fue q*UE* al cambiarle el transformador y colocarle uno de 53v simetrico -/+ solo fue conectarlos se quemaron inmediatamente los 2 mosfet yo uitilize IRF9640 Y IRF630, q*UE*  de esta manera se suponia soportaria ese transfoemador pero no fue asi.. no se tendra alguna idea de este problema


----------



## phavlo

El transformador entregaba ±53 en alterna o en continua ?


----------



## gaboalvarado

phavlo dijo:


> El transformador entregaba ±53 en alterna o en continua ?



amigo el transformador entrega 53v -/+ en continua


----------



## phavlo

Lee entero el mensaje #29 de la pagina #2 que hay esta explicado por que pueden llegar a reventarse los mosfet!


----------



## gaboalvarado

ejtagle dijo:


> Hola!
> Bueno, 1o, yo fuí el que diseñe el circuito del clase D éste del que están hablando    ... La verdad, no me gusta andar copiando posts de un foro al otro...





Buenas noches amigo en la vercion UCD de este amplificador por cual otro se puede sustituir el LM311.. agradezco su respuesta


----------



## megasysfix

gaboalvarado dijo:


> Buenas noches amigo en la vercion UCD de este amplificador por cual otro se puede sustituir el LM311.. agradezco su respuesta



Pues si no sabes por cual se puede reemplazar el LM311 mejor ni lo armes, es muy difícil domar la versión UCD de estos amplificadores, mejor arma el de driver discreto y te ahorras problemas y dolores de cabeza (experiencia propia), saludos!!


----------



## gaboalvarado

megasysfix dijo:


> Pues si no sabes por cual se puede reemplazar el LM311 mejor ni lo armes, es muy difícil domar la versión UCD de estos amplificadores, mejor arma el de driver discreto y te ahorras problemas y dolores de cabeza (experiencia propia), saludos!!



amigo ya hice la version no UCD, cambie el irf9530 por el irf9640 para q sopórtara una fuente de mas de 50v -/+, lo habia probado con una de 20v -/+ y funcionaba bien pero al poner una fuente de 53v -/+ se quemaron los mosfet no entiendo porq si segun lo q lei aqui al cambier el mosfet P el mencionado anteriormente ya podria soportar mas voltaje... entonces quiero probar la version UCD a ver q tal.. y busco el reemplazo del LM311 xq estoy simulando en proteus y me aparece "Model no specificated" con elñ lm311 entonces queria probar con otro...


----------



## megasysfix

gaboalvarado dijo:


> amigo ya hice la version no UCD, cambie el irf9530 por el irf9640 para q sopórtara una fuente de mas de 50v -/+, lo habia probado con una de 20v -/+ y funcionaba bien pero al poner una fuente de 53v -/+ se quemaron los mosfet no entiendo porq si segun lo q lei aqui al cambier el mosfet P el mencionado anteriormente ya podria soportar mas voltaje... entonces quiero probar la version UCD a ver q tal.. y busco el reemplazo del LM311 xq estoy simulando en proteus y me aparece "Model no specificated" con elñ lm311 entonces queria probar con otro...



Pues lee el tema denuevo, ese no es el único cambio que hay que realizar para alimentarlo con mas tensión, (hace poco me temo que estaban hablando de alimentarlo con mas tensión +-73V si mal no recuerdo), lee los últimos mensajes y lo encontraras, saludos!!!


----------



## megasysfix

Les dejo mi vídeo que acabo de terminar de subir, (me demore mucho en renderizarlo por que tenia problemas con el audio), tomen sus propias conclusiones





Saludos!!!


----------



## 0002

Chale pues entonces, no hay más que decir, los que hemos probado el ampli y damos fe de él, somos alienigenas que sacamos potencia de donde no hay  (sin intención de ofender).

Pues como dicen por ahí las conclusiones son subjetivas, si quieres seguir intentando probar con los clase D, y quieres algo de mucha potencia armate el escalable de 25W a 1250W del ing. Ejtagle y nos cuentas tu experiencias .

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Y en que minuto se activa el clase D???


----------



## megasysfix

zopilote dijo:


> Y en que minuto se activa el clase D???



El sensor de impacto en ningún momento se activa, puesto que el amplificador no es capas de mandar un golpe fuerte como para que el sensor lo capte, por eso use ese dispositivo para las pruebas.





0002 dijo:


> Chale pues entonces, no hay más que decir, los que hemos probado el ampli y damos fe de él, somos alienigenas que sacamos potencia de donde no hay  (sin intención de ofender).
> 
> Pues como dicen por ahí las conclusiones son subjetivas, si quieres seguir intentando probar con los clase D, y quieres algo de mucha potencia armate el escalable de 25W a 1250W del ing. Ejtagle y nos cuentas tu experiencias .
> 
> Saludos.



Y el clase AB lo apague antes por que estaba trabajando demasiado forzado XD (transistor a las nubes), e imaginar que solamente se alimentaba con 60V máximo y me aguanto sin problemas los 88V de mi pequeñito transformador jejejej.


----------



## osk_rin

megasysfix dijo:


> Les dejo mi vídeo que acabo de terminar de subir, (me demore mucho en renderizarlo por que tenia problemas con el audio), tomen sus propias conclusiones
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-UVVNfwA0Saludos!!!



 Qué tal te daré mi opinión, esa prueba de audio es muy subjetiva ya que esos parlantes vienen ajustados (corte de frecuencias) precisamente a ese minicomponente aiwa así es que el sonido que te darán tus parlantes se percibirá mucho mas potente porque están ajustados adecuadamente a ese equipo. Hay que tener muy pero muy  en cuanta eso. 

Lo demás es otro asunto como ya menciono el compañero electrónico, si quieres hacer una prueba objetiva tendrás que hacer uso de instrumentos de medición como un osciloscopio y así darte cuenta de la potencia real.


----------



## megasysfix

osk_rin dijo:


> Qué tal te daré mi opinión, esa prueba de audio es muy subjetiva ya que esos parlantes vienen ajustados (corte de frecuencias) precisamente a ese minicomponente aiwa así es que el sonido que te darán tus parlantes se percibirá mucho mas potente porque están ajustados adecuadamente a ese equipo. Hay que tener muy pero muy  en cuanta eso.
> 
> Lo demás es otro asunto como ya menciono el compañero electrónico, si quieres hacer una prueba objetiva tendrás que hacer uso de instrumentos de medición como un osciloscopio y así darte cuenta de la potencia real.



No entiendo para que el osciloscopio, sabiendo que este entrega la forma de onda PEAK y no la efectiva que es la que realmente importa ademas el "parlante" que use no es un parlante es un SUBWOOFER (por eso use el sensor de impacto para medir el golpe), pero en ningún momento se acciono, comparándolo directamente contra su rival 2n3055, el cual con un filtro de salida que da vergüenza tuvo mejores resultados con el mismo SUBWOOFER y sin el TBASS, por eso tome esa conclusión, saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Megasysfix, empecemos por la punta de esto para hacer válida tu prueba (que la verdad mucho no se entiende).

-Lo primero que hace falta conocer son todos los esquemáticos que usaste ahí y qué hace esa cajita con un LED. ¿Qué tiene adentro? ¿Qué mide? ¿Cómo lo mide?.
-Segundo, es imprescindible saber también cómo se alimentan (con qué señal) los amplificadores y su sensibilidad. Si estás sobreexcitando alguno y subexcitando otro es no sólo esperable sino también lógico que tengas resultados diferentes.
-Tercero, qué es lo que estás intentando probar (en otras palabras, ¿cuál es la hipótesis?).
-Cuarto, bajo qué condiciones se hizo el experimento.

En fin, que para que una prueba sea válida no basta con un video y nada más, faltan muuuuuchas otras cosas. Y en general se necesitan otros equipos mucho más elaborados que algo que prende un LED, por eso la pregunta de qué querías probar y cómo funciona esa cajita negra.

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix

Cacho dijo:


> Megasysfix, empecemos por la punta de esto para hacer válida tu prueba (que la verdad mucho no se entiende).
> 
> -Lo primero que hace falta conocer son todos los esquemáticos que usaste ahí y qué hace esa cajita con un LED. ¿Qué tiene adentro? ¿Qué mide? ¿Cómo lo mide?.
> -Segundo, es imprescindible saber también cómo se alimentan (con qué señal) los amplificadores y su sensibilidad. Si estás sobreexcitando alguno y subexcitando otro es no sólo esperable sino también lógico que tengas resultados diferentes.
> -Tercero, qué es lo que estás intentando probar (en otras palabras, ¿cuál es la hipótesis?).
> -Cuarto, bajo qué condiciones se hizo el experimento.
> 
> En fin, que para que una prueba sea válida no basta con un video y nada más, faltan muuuuuchas otras cosas. Y en general se necesitan otros equipos mucho más elaborados que algo que prende un LED, por eso la pregunta de qué querías probar y cómo funciona esa cajita negra.
> 
> Saludos



1.- los esquemáticos los saque todos de la pagina, exceptuando el PCB del amplificador con 2n3055 que lo hice yo.
En la descripción del vídeo sale lo que hace la cajita negra con el LED jejej, es un sensor de impacto, (la uso para que me avise cuando esta temblando), la cual configure su sensibilidad para que me indicara la magnitud de los BAJOS (o golpes) que entrega el amplificador, no creo que sea necesario decir como funciona pues ya con decir golpe se entiende.

2.-los amplificadores se alimentaron como dice al final del vídeo con un PREAMP, el cual se le configuro el volumen a lo máximo sin distorsionar (para cada uno de los amplificadores), y con la misma canción en los 3

3.-intento en mostrar que dispositivo manda golpes mas fuertes

4.-al final del vídeo salen todas las condiciones de cada uno de los amplificadores (alimentación, entrada de audio, filtrado, etc)

Simplemente use la cajita (llamemosla sensor) para mostrar que equipo es capas de accionarla en mayor magnitud, y como era de esperar AIWA gano la partida ejejeje, a un amigo le recomendé el amplificador, así que creo que lo armara, cuando lo arme le prestare mi fuente y como el tiene parlantes de eventos veré realmente cual era mi problema (si es que su armado funciona mejor), y si funciona mejor subo un nuevo vídeo y muestro la magnitud de potencia que es capas de lograr el amplificador correctamente armado, pero por ahora el sensor de impacto me mostró algo y como lo veo lo creo, jejej. 
saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Perfecto, acabás de probar que bajo ciertas condiciones que seguimos desconociendo y midiendo algo de una manera que no se puede reproducir, un Aiwa enciende un LED.

Creé en lo que quieras, así estés muy acertado o equivocadísimo, estás en todo tu derecho. Sólo te recomiendo que no lo pongas como prueba de nada, porque no lo es hasta que el experimento sea repetible por cualquiera que lo quiera hacer.

Sigue faltando el esquema de cada cosa (los 3 amplis y el medidor de impacto, como lo llamás), siguen faltando datos de la alimentación de cada uno (+-44V para el que supuestamente es clase D, 88V para el de los 3055 y una incógnita del Aiwa son datos muy insuficientes para sacar conclusiones), falta la conexión que hiciste a la salida (¿todos con el mismo parlante o con parlantes distintos?), el tipo de fuente que usa cada uno, etc.

Como muestra mínima de la inconsistencia de la prueba que hiciste, el supuesto clase D se alimenta con +-44V y da 200W, el AB se alimenta con 88V (la misma tensión) pero da 40-60W según decís... Algo está mal en tus mediciones/observaciones.
Con +-44V (u 88V) tenés idealmente 121W sobre 8Ω y el doble sobre 4Ω. No sería descabellado asumir que los 200W del clase D son una medida correcta (sobre 4Ω) y que el AB que tenés ahí está mal calculado o tiene problemas serios de diseño.
Y de Aiwa no hay ningún dato más que el modelo...

El clase D del que hablás ¿es el UcD o el no-UcD? ¿O ninguno de los dos?
Por otro lado, veo que las fuentes que usaste para el clase D y para el AB tienen las mismas características, ¿es la misma? ¿qué transformador tienen? ¿o son switching?.
¿Qué esquema de conexiones hiciste ahí?
Como te decía, falta mucha información de las condiciones de prueba.

Si querés medir correctamente estas cosas necesitás al menos tener muy controlada la fuente (tensiones y ripple) y la salida de audio (osciloscopio u otro aparato similar monitoreando la forma de onda).

No te lo digo de mala onda, sólo que estás sacando conclusiones que pueden estar muy (pero muy) equivocadas y podés inducir a error a otros. Más que son cosas comprobables por nadie más que vos.

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix

Cacho dijo:


> Perfecto, acabás de probar que bajo ciertas condiciones que seguimos desconociendo y midiendo algo de una manera que no se puede reproducir, un Aiwa enciende un LED.
> 
> Creé en lo que quieras, así estés muy acertado o equivocadísimo, estás en todo tu derecho. Sólo te recomiendo que no lo pongas como prueba de nada, porque no lo es hasta que el experimento sea repetible por cualquiera que lo quiera hacer.
> 
> Sigue faltando el esquema de cada cosa (los 3 amplis y el medidor de impacto, como lo llamás), siguen faltando datos de la alimentación de cada uno (+-44V para el que supuestamente es clase D, 88V para el de los 3055 y una incógnita del Aiwa son datos muy insuficientes para sacar conclusiones), falta la conexión que hiciste a la salida (¿todos con el mismo parlante o con parlantes distintos?), el tipo de fuente que usa cada uno, etc.
> 
> Como muestra mínima de la inconsistencia de la prueba que hiciste, el supuesto clase D se alimenta con +-44V y da 200W, el AB se alimenta con 88V (la misma tensión) pero da 40-60W según decís... Algo está mal en tus mediciones/observaciones.
> Con +-44V (u 88V) tenés idealmente 121W sobre 8Ω y el doble sobre 4Ω. No sería descabellado asumir que los 200W del clase D son una medida correcta (sobre 4Ω) y que el AB que tenés ahí está mal calculado o tiene problemas serios de diseño.
> Y de Aiwa no hay ningún dato más que el modelo...
> 
> El clase D del que hablás ¿es el UcD o el no-UcD? ¿O ninguno de los dos?
> Por otro lado, veo que las fuentes que usaste para el clase D y para el AB tienen las mismas características, ¿es la misma? ¿qué transformador tienen? ¿o son switching?.
> ¿Qué esquema de conexiones hiciste ahí?
> Como te decía, falta mucha información de las condiciones de prueba.
> 
> Si querés medir correctamente estas cosas necesitás al menos tener muy controlada la fuente (tensiones y ripple) y la salida de audio (osciloscopio u otro aparato similar monitoreando la forma de onda).
> 
> No te lo digo de mala onda, sólo que estás sacando conclusiones que pueden estar muy (pero muy) equivocadas y podés inducir a error a otros. Más que son cosas comprobables por nadie más que vos.
> 
> Saludos



A la palabra PRUEBA me hago referencia a testeo, en ningún momento dice algo de demostrar algo malo (osea criticar un circuito), no necesitas para que saber mas datos del equipo AIWA por que a el lo añadí para demostrar mejor calidad de sonido en el vídeo, el cual no es contrincante para el clase D, pero si el de 2n3055 que están todas sus especificaciones.

el amplificador con 2n3055 NO SE ALIMENTA CON 88V, el esquema original estaba diseñado para un MAXIMO de 60V si mal no recuerdo, pero como le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones logre esa tensión de alimentación, los 2 equipos (clase D y 2n3055) estaban siendo alimentados con la misma fuente y filtrado, solo que al 2n3055 le elimine el tap central, ademas, el usuario que publico el circuito dice que entrega 40-60W, yo no digo que realmente entregue eso.
el clase D se supone por lógica que es el NO-UCD (circuito del principio del post), la fuente como mencione anteriormente es la misma, transformador lineal de un pequeño núcleo de 1500W  (sobrado, y la caída de tensión es prácticamente nula), ahora el esquema de coneccion de que?, del parlante? ese lo conecto en donde desia que era la salida del parlante, después del filtro de salida, o de la alimentación?, la conecte donde decía + gnd y -, ahora si estoy equivocado admitiré mi error y aprenderé, no pierdo nada y salgo ganando (experiencia), si deseas mas información enumerala (para responder en orden) y yo te la brindare, incluso si deseas te puedo decir la tensión en la red eléctrica que había en mi casa ese día, no tengo problemas soy entendido y no tendré obstáculo para responder.

saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, vamos de a poco, pero entendiéndonos.

El transformador que se ve en tus videos parece ser uno de 220V a 110V  sin tap central y declara 1500W en la misma etiqueta, pero no se ve bien  así que no me atrevo a afirmarlo. De ser así, debés haber hecho algo  para generar esa tierra en el medio. Eso me deja con 3 posibles  opciones: ¿Es así (220V a 110V y un divisor), está rebobinado o va de  110V/220V (dos primarios) a 30+30V?.
Esta última opción me resulta medio rara porque es demasiado baja la  tensión para la potencia que declara el núcleo. Bueno, eso es secundario  en este punto, pero siempre es bueno poner el esquema de conexiones que  tenés en la alimentación.

Por la prueba en sí: ¿Cómo determinás qué salida están entregando los  amplis?.
La sensibilidad de los amplificadores más chicos suele ser mucho mayor  que en los de gamas más altas. Me explico: en el 90% de los amplis  "comunes", con 0,7-1V (y muchas veces, con menos) ya tenés toda la  excursión posible. Tienen una ganancia en tensión de 30 a 60 sin que se  les mueva un pelo.
Los amplis más profesionales necesitan tensiones del orden de los 2,5V  para excitarlos al máximo.

Entonces, si tu idea es comparar amplificadores tenés que asegurarte de  que sus salidas sean parejas, independientemente de sus niveles de  entrada.

Lo demás pasa por lo que medís. Esa caja negra con un LED mide algo de  alguna manera.
Sin saber cómo mide, ni qué mide (quizá alguna frecuencia particular y  nada más) no se puede sacar una conclusión válida. Si mide vibraciones,  la cuestión es saber qué frecuencias mide.
Lo otro es saber qué parlantes se usan. Idealmente debería ser hecho  todo con el mismo, cambiando la conexión de un ampli al siguiente para  medir.

Otro punto interesante es la bobina de salida del clase D. ¿Funciona  correctamente con ese valor? ¿No está saturada?.
Lo que necesitás establecer (osciloscopio mediante) es la salida del  ampli (bueno, la de todos los amplis) y ver cómo trabaja esa onda sobre  la carga (parlante).
Hecho eso, cuando tengas salidas equivalentes sobre el mismo parlante o  parlantes iguales en cajas iguales y la misma posición, ahí sí medí lo  que da el aparato este que mide vibraciones.

Tené presente que por más que se escuchen igual de fuerte dos sonidos  podés tener hasta unos 3dB de diferencia (eso es el doble de potencia en  un caso queen el otro) sin que lo notes muy claramente. 
Sólo un oído entrenado puede distinguir diferencias por debajo de ese  umbral, y es mucho más difícil distinguir a oído caídas de menos de 1dB.

¿Se entiende a dónde apunto?

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, vamos de a poco, pero entendiéndonos.
> 
> El transformador que se ve en tus videos parece ser uno de 220V a 110V  sin tap central y declara 1500W en la misma etiqueta, pero no se ve bien  así que no me atrevo a afirmarlo. De ser así, debés haber hecho algo  para generar esa tierra en el medio. Eso me deja con 3 posibles  opciones: ¿Es así (220V a 110V y un divisor), está rebobinado o va de  110V/220V (dos primarios) a 30+30V?.
> Esta última opción me resulta medio rara porque es demasiado baja la  tensión para la potencia que declara el núcleo. Bueno, eso es secundario  en este punto, pero siempre es bueno poner el esquema de conexiones que  tenés en la alimentación.
> 
> Por la prueba en sí: ¿Cómo determinás qué salida están entregando los  amplis?.
> La sensibilidad de los amplificadores más chicos suele ser mucho mayor  que en los de gamas más altas. Me explico: en el 90% de los amplis  "comunes", con 0,7-1V (y muchas veces, con menos) ya tenés toda la  excursión posible. Tienen una ganancia en tensión de 30 a 60 sin que se  les mueva un pelo.
> Los amplis más profesionales necesitan tensiones del orden de los 2,5V  para excitarlos al máximo.
> 
> Entonces, si tu idea es comparar amplificadores tenés que asegurarte de  que sus salidas sean parejas, independientemente de sus niveles de  entrada.
> 
> Lo demás pasa por lo que medís. Esa caja negra con un LED mide algo de  alguna manera.
> Sin saber cómo mide, ni qué mide (quizá alguna frecuencia particular y  nada más) no se puede sacar una conclusión válida. Si mide vibraciones,  la cuestión es saber qué frecuencias mide.
> Lo otro es saber qué parlantes se usan. Idealmente debería ser hecho  todo con el mismo, cambiando la conexión de un ampli al siguiente para  medir.
> 
> Otro punto interesante es la bobina de salida del clase D. ¿Funciona  correctamente con ese valor? ¿No está saturada?.
> Lo que necesitás establecer (osciloscopio mediante) es la salida del  ampli (bueno, la de todos los amplis) y ver cómo trabaja esa onda sobre  la carga (parlante).
> Hecho eso, cuando tengas salidas equivalentes sobre el mismo parlante o  parlantes iguales en cajas iguales y la misma posición, ahí sí medí lo  que da el aparato este que mide vibraciones.
> 
> Tené presente que por más que se escuchen igual de fuerte dos sonidos  podés tener hasta unos 3dB de diferencia (eso es el doble de potencia en  un caso queen el otro) sin que lo notes muy claramente.
> Sólo un oído entrenado puede distinguir diferencias por debajo de ese  umbral, y es mucho más difícil distinguir a oído caídas de menos de 1dB.
> 
> ¿Se entiende a dónde apunto?
> 
> Saludos



Lo entiendo, anteriormente alguien me había dicho que esos 200WRMS nunca los iba a conseguir audibles que es lo que me interesa, por eso me gustaría saber que tipos de WRMS son.
El núcleo esta modificado, el del transformador, cuya tensión de entrada es 220v y salida 33V desde el tap a una de las ramas (según mi multimetro que esta bien malito ejjeje), el esquema de coneccion de la alimentación es igual a como esta en esta imagen:







No se si eso es lo que pides, el núcleo de transformador trabaja relajado, por que actualmente solo estoy usando 800W de el.

Sobre la sensibilidad de la entrada la tengo clara, intente en colocar el máximo volumen sin saturar para determinar la potencia de golpe de cada uno, al AIWA no tuve para que colocarle todo el volumen pues con solo la mitad tenia para compararlo con los otros, como dices la salida la intente en dar lo mas pareja posible, osea MAXIMO volumen sin saturar.

La cajita negra con LED:






Sensor de golpes para alarmas, una imagen de su interior:










Al analizar el circuito analizo que este detecta vibraciones, mediante ese piezoelectrico (no se si sea el nombre correcto), es prácticamente como un micrófono pero que solo detecta golpes y no es capas de generar audio coherente.

Los parlantes son los mismos en los 3 casos, lo que hice fue grabar cada uno de los amplificadores de manera independiente con la música, luego con un programa los uní, para la comparación.

Sobre la bobina del clase D, en el PDF dice claramente que para conectar un SUBWOOFER no es tan necesaria esta, antes utilizaba una con núcleo de ferrita, lo cual pregunte y me dijeron que armara una nueva con núcleo de aire, así que lo hice, pero como la prueba la realice solo con el subwoofer no era un componente muy critico.

Debido a que el parlante en ningún momento lo moví de su posición realice la prueba con el sensor de impacto (es como lógica), de nada sacaba con medir con ese sensor teniendo parlantes diferentes y en diferentes ubicaciones.

Sobre mi odio pues soy bastante sensible, y cuando un equipo satura o recorta lo noto claramente, incluso la calidad de audio entre un AIWA y un SONY los noto claramente (me trajeron uno para reparar y los compare), y pues la verdad la diferencia es muy amplia, eso seria todo lo que me pides por ahora.

Saludos!!!


----------



## crazysound

Hola viejo, te recomiendo que uses la bobina y el capacitor de salida para cualquier parlante. 

Saludos.





guillevelo dijo:


> 0002 es exactamente eso, yo hice pruebas y usando irf640 y 9640 tuve que poner resistencias de 10 ohms con el diodo rapido en paralelo, Ojo con el anodo hacia el gate va solo en el transistor canal N, en el canal P va al reves.
> Lo que pasa es que este circuito ya esta calculado con esos transistores, al cambiar yo los mosfet, cambia el tiempo de encendido y con eso empieza el cruce de los mosfets, con 40v calienta un poco mas y no se nota mucha diferencia, pero con 70v es una plancha si no retrasas el encendido mediante resistencias.



Hola guillevelo, vos le pusiste una resistencia en paralelo con un diodo, eso en serie con el gate a cada mosfet? Sólo ese cambio? No se te fritan los bc? jaja

Saludos...


----------



## guillevelo

Crazysound 

solamente eso y obviamente cambiar la resistencia de realimentacion y la de alimentacion del integrado. Si analizas el circuito veras que los bcxxx solo ven 12v. Los que sufren mucho mas son los mpsax2 aunque les pongo una chapita para estar mas seguro.

Megasys

Cuando alguien te dijo que no ibas a conseguir Wrms audibles te lo dijo en forma de chiste porque rms no tiene nada que ver con que sea audible o no.


----------



## megasysfix

guillevelo dijo:


> Crazysound
> 
> solamente eso y obviamente cambiar la resistencia de realimentacion y la de alimentacion del integrado. Si analizas el circuito veras que los bcxxx solo ven 12v. Los que sufren mucho mas son los mpsax2 aunque les pongo una chapita para estar mas seguro.
> 
> Megasys
> 
> Cuando alguien te dijo que no ibas a conseguir Wrms audibles te lo dijo en forma de chiste porque rms no tiene nada que ver con que sea audible o no.



Entonces no lo digo de chista, lo dijo de verdad jejeje, saludos!!!


----------



## crazysound

Para guillevelo:

Y aumentando las R's de 220Ω......?


----------



## guillevelo

crazysound en algun momento hice pruebas con esas resistencias pero no note ninguna diferencia importante en los mpsa. Asi que volvi a dejarlo como estaba.


----------



## Marcos200

perdón por meterme pero estuve leyendo lo que dice megafix donde pone en duda la potencia real del amplificador y me parece que esta obviando algunas cosas.
El ampli entrega 200W RMS a 4 ohm osea que si lo cargamos a con impedancias mayores (6, 8, 16, etc) no se obtendrá la misma potencia, también veo que no utiliza pre amplificador el cual es importante para que el amplificador entregue toda su potencia, también me parece que debería poner dos capacitores de 4700uF en la fuente junto con dos de 1uF de poliester y como están diciendo prestarle atención al inductor de salida.

Aprovecho para preguntar cuanta potencia pude entregar el amplificador a 8 ohm? y si con una fuente de +/-45V 6A con capacitores de 10.000uF se pueden usar dos amplificadores a 8 ohm?
Yo creo que si se puede porque a 8 ohm el ampli requiere 5A de pico.

PD: yo utiliza el amplificador a 4 ohm con dos parlantes de 15 que soportan 250W RMS y 450W de pico 

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix

Marcos200 dijo:


> perdón por meterme pero estuve leyendo lo que dice megafix donde pone en duda la potencia real del amplificador y me parece que esta obviando algunas cosas.
> El ampli entrega 200W RMS a 4 ohm osea que si lo cargamos a con impedancias mayores (6, 8, 16, etc) no se obtendrá la misma potencia, también veo que no utiliza pre amplificador el cual es importante para que el amplificador entregue toda su potencia, también me parece que debería poner dos capacitores de 4700uF en la fuente junto con dos de 1uF de poliester y como están diciendo prestarle atención al inductor de salida.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar cuanta potencia pude entregar el amplificador a 8 ohm? y si con una fuente de +/-45V 6A con capacitores de 10.000uF se pueden usar dos amplificadores a 8 ohm?
> Yo creo que si se puede porque a 8 ohm el ampli requiere 5A de pico.
> 
> PD: yo utiliza el amplificador a 4 ohm con dos parlantes de 15 que soportan 250W RMS y 450W de pico
> 
> Saludos.



En la prueba final lo use solo con subwoofer!, para medir el golpe, como dicen en 6 ohms no entrega la misma potencia que en 4, entonces por que en 3 ohms no percibo prácticamente ninguna diferencia?, no es lo mismo un parlante de 8 ohms y 0,25W contra uno de 8 ohms y 100W, el pre amplificador únicamente lo use en el ultimo vídeo (donde muestro los sensores) por que esa era la prueba de fuego y mas importante, y como era de esperar no aguantaba ni la mitad del volumen por que saturaba, ahora respondiendo tu pregunta, es como obvio que la mitad (100W).

Saludos!!!


----------



## mogolloelectro

en este link subo el archivo de audio completo
en el comprimido esta editado y cortado para que quedara en un .rar
este achivo en el skydrive esta con su mejor calidad 

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=ee9b71396fb613c4&resid=EE9B71396FB613C4!2143&parid=root

espero que los que puedan prueben y comparen calidades y capacidades de cada amplificador en lo probable no usen ecualizador ni crossover con el disco y tengan en cuenta la calidad de sonido
ojala y esto no sirva como un nuevo punto de debate pero que si sirva como algo para conclusiones PERSONALES EXCLUSIVAMENTE 
al que no le guste los clase d o que solo les ha ocasionado inconformidades simplemente retirense del camino de los que nos interesa aunque todo el mundo es libre de creer lo que quiera

de antemano me disculpo por el mensaje subliminal escondido discretamente en el texto
si lo captan por favor no se molesten por el

upps borre el pimer mensaje sin querer


----------



## ixak1

Totalmente de acuerdo con mogolloelectro, cacho y demás foreros del lugar , no es el circuito, es el que lo arma.


Yo arme dos etapas de esta, una para un 15" amplificado y la otra para un 12" sony con el bass ext y ammm ! no tengo ruidos parasitos, en ninguno, también arme el UCD de ejtagle, y pues si hay diferencia, pero con la misma fuente no lo notas , y eso que uso como 6600uf de filtro jeje.

*MI CONCLUCION*:

Hay que saber un poco de electronica, lo suficiente como para saber usar el osciloscopio, cosa que aprendes en la uni. y no preguntar ¿ y eso para que ? 
Es logico que si alguien en su vida solo a armado un par de circuitos no sepa como evaluar un diseño, menos si no tiene fundamentos tecnicos y utiliza sensores de vibracion para ver cual mueve mas la bocina .. ( aahh ponlos todos a 20hz  ) ¿ también se podria con una vela, el que la apague gana  )

Este circuito junto con algunos otros son unos bebes con un sonido hermoso, sin ruidos y suficiente para hacer una fiesta , si ya a alguien ya esta enfadado de observar el circuito impreso en busca de errores y esas cosas, lo mejor es que intente algo mas sencillo como un TDA. 

*UNOS PUNTOS MAS
*
1.- Revisa los valores de tu circuito y tal ves deberias probar con otra fuente, puede que tu tira de capacitores te esten jugando una broma en la corriente... 

2.- Prueba haciendo otro impreso, esta ves muy detallado, con esmero.

3.- Yo creo que a todos nos a pasado que no nos queda un circuito a la primera, a menos a mi me paso y ahi aprendí  mas del circuito, soldar con mas cuidado e imprimir los pcbs perfectos (plancha+papel fotográfico) 


PD.hay usuarios que no llegan a tiempo a los temas entonces tienen una duda y tienen que leer las 200 paginas de comentarios, de las cuales 100 son de comentarios sin opiniones, quejas o evaluaciones mal hechas ¿no se puede solucionar eso?


----------



## Mslbrll

La unica manera es leer o que alguno se cope y haga un resumen de lo mas importante.

PD: Comparto todo lo demas que posteaste.


----------



## gaboalvarado

ixak1 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con mogolloelectro, cacho y demás foreros del lugar , no es el circuito, es el que lo arma.
> 
> 
> Yo arme dos etapas de esta, una para un 15" amplificado y la otra para un 12" sony con el bass ext y ammm ! no tengo ruidos parasitos, en ninguno, también arme el UCD de ejtagle, y pues si hay diferencia, pero con la misma fuente no lo notas , y eso que uso como 6600uf de filtro jeje.
> 
> *MI CONCLUCION*:
> 
> Hay que saber un poco de electronica, lo suficiente como para saber usar el osciloscopio, cosa que aprendes en la uni. y no preguntar ¿ y eso para que ?
> Es logico que si alguien en su vida solo a armado un par de circuitos no sepa como evaluar un diseño, menos si no tiene fundamentos tecnicos y utiliza sensores de vibracion para ver cual mueve mas la bocina .. ( aahh ponlos todos a 20hz  ) ¿ también se podria con una vela, el que la apague gana  )
> 
> Este circuito junto con algunos otros son unos bebes con un sonido hermoso, sin ruidos y suficiente para hacer una fiesta , si ya a alguien ya esta enfadado de observar el circuito impreso en busca de errores y esas cosas, lo mejor es que intente algo mas sencillo como un TDA.
> 
> *UNOS PUNTOS MAS
> *
> 1.- Revisa los valores de tu circuito y tal ves deberias probar con otra fuente, puede que tu tira de capacitores te esten jugando una broma en la corriente...
> 
> 2.- Prueba haciendo otro impreso, esta ves muy detallado, con esmero.
> 
> 3.- Yo creo que a todos nos a pasado que no nos queda un circuito a la primera, a menos a mi me paso y ahi aprendí  mas del circuito, soldar con mas cuidado e imprimir los pcbs perfectos (plancha+papel fotográfico)
> 
> 
> PD.hay usuarios que no llegan a tiempo a los temas entonces tienen una duda y tienen que leer las 200 paginas de comentarios, de las cuales 100 son de comentarios sin opiniones, quejas o evaluaciones mal hechas ¿no se puede solucionar eso?




Buenas noches amigos espero esten bien, todavia tengo unos problemillas con el amplificador de 200wrms la version NO ucd, yo le cambie los mosfet por los irf9640 y irf640 ademas les agregue en compuerta una resistencia de 10ohm en paralelo con un diodo 1n4148.. El me trabaja bien coin una fuente de 20v -/+ suena duro.. pero el problema esta al momento de cambiarle el transformador, cuando le coloco una de 53v -/+ me quema inmediatamente los mosfet ya me paso la primera vez, los compr nuevamente pero esta vez como precausion coloque en la entrada de 110 una serie con un bombillo, a lo q*UE* la conecto inmediatamente prende el bombillo lo q*UE* me indica q*UE* algo esta en corto (no es el transformador *POR*q*UE* al desconectarlo del amplificador se apaga el bombillo y entrega sus 53v -/+)y los mosfet calientan un poco... otra cosa este amplificador al conectarle un tweeter agarra muchisima distorsion, no se entiende nada y al desconectar el tweeter, el woofer se oye bien solo q*UE* al darle mucho volumen se oyen unos ruidos en la musica...   


Espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## mogolloelectro

para gaboalvarado:

en algunas paginas atras comentan que la pareja ideal para el amplificador no ucd es el irf9640 con el irf630 que son los que tienen la rdson mas pareja para el caso del irf640 tiene una rdson mas baja y eso ocasiona un desbalanceo en el amplificador pero creo que eso no es el problema en tu caso
si lo vuelves a ensamblar procura que todos los componentes esten en su valor original (solo cambia el 9630 por 9640) y vuelve a probar y lo otro con lo que tienes que tener cuidado es con los 6 transistores drivers que son vitales para el correcto funcionamiento del mismo por que a mi me paso con unos que no eran originales los mosfets se calentaban en menos de 5 segundos pero aun asi trabajaba y cuando los remplaze la temperatura paso a los drivers  asi que mi recomendacion es que trates con todos los componentes como estan en el pdf y solo cambia el mosfet ( de nuevo solo el 9630 por el 9640) para que te soporte el trabajo sobre +/-50v a lo que te funcione tienes que ver a que le cambias los valores creo que a las resistencias de 2.2k y a los transistores drivers que trabajan por debajo de ese voltaje

espero que te sirva de algo el dato
pero eso si tienes que hacer muchas pruebas por que este circuito no esta diseñado para funcionar con mas de +/-50v pero con las modificaciones necesarias puede que obtengas que trabajo

espero te sirva de ayuda


----------



## gaboalvarado

luchinque dijo:


> hola guille2 ,te cuento que el problema esta solucionado,al final el problema era la bobina que hacia que trabajen mal los mosfet,ahora esta perfecto no tiene ni distorcion y una muy buena potencia,le puse una bobina de 47uh y ya no calientan los mosfet apenas entibian cuando estan a toda potencia ...salu2[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> amigo tu aparte del inductor no le colocastes algun capacitor..??? pregunto solo *POR*q*UE* he visto q*UE* otros le han colocado como el caso del q*UE* coloco el inductor de 35uH y un cap de 1uF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabry_nirvana dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexcesarpalma, felicitaciones por el ampli! Hermoso sub che! yo lo tengo con un bomber new edge 12" 225Wrms, y parece que lo va a explotar, lo mueve muy bien.
> Si con inversor te referis a una fuente de alimentacion de entrada 12v con salida a este ampli, te recomiendo una que subio mnicolau, yo tengo este ampli, mas un clase AB de 100Wrms y un par de pre, portectores de carga, y un cross activo, todo alimentado con esa fuente y ni se entibia, ademas arranco de una
> Saludos
> PD: que grande argentina! un partidazo el de hoy no? jeje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas noches amigo.. cual ese es el inversor ese q*UE* subio mnicolau para usar en un carro, te agradeceria si me pudieras facilitar el link donde descargatrlo
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## louro

gaboalvarado dijo:


> Buenas noches amigo.. cual ese es el inversor ese q*UE* subio mnicolau para usar en un carro, te agradeceria si me pudieras facilitar el link donde descargatrlo



el link é este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/


----------



## 0002

Hola compañeros, les muestro un canal del amplificador no-ucd, las modificaciones que tienen los componentes son: los BC337 y BC327, los cambie por los BC546 y BC556 por aquello de las malas copias que existen ahora, el único calentamiento que existe es en los MPSA42 y MPSA92, normal dentro de las especificaciones del diseñador , los mosfets que utilcé fueron el IRF9540 e IRF540, los cuales tienen una RDS(on) de 0.2Ω (IRF9540) y 0.077Ω (IRF540), un poco disparejas pero son bajas , ambos soportan sólo 100V, los quiero para estar conectados a una fuente de menos de ±50V (±42V para ser precisos) por tanto no me preocupa mucho, calor en los mosfet casi no hay, debido creo a que el disipador que les puse esta sobrado (más vale que sobre y no que falte), la fuente tiene una capacitancia supuesta de 25000µF por rama y por el momento va bien.

Nota importante: es muy, de verdad *muy importante revisar con el multímetro los componentes* (resistencias y transistores driver) y sobre todo en la sustitución del BC327 por el BC556 ya que este último me vino con los pines cambiados (cosa que aquí mismo en el foro mencionaron), sólo ese detalle por lo demás compatible completamente.

Haciendo pruebas con un Ipod como fuente señal de audio, el amplificador exigia lo suficiente a la fuente, como para que a esta se le cayera el voltaje  (conclusión más ó mejores condensadores ), la impresión de escucha sigue siendo la misma (al menos para mi), excelente sonido aún con mis parlates chinisimos .

Offset en la salida es el que se muestra en la imagen, al menos es lo que dice el multímetro , inductor está calculado con el minitutorial del compañero Ezavalla, despues de 2 horas sonando el inductor calienta pero nad que alarme, un detalle curioso muy importante, he visto personas que dicen que con este amplificador los agudos suenan como demasiado, puede que sea por que al cambiar los valores que de los componentes del filtro LC que da el cálculo se afecta mucho su gráfica (según unas simulaciones que hice en LTSpice )

Cero ruidos con el volumen al máximo, ni con el oido pegado al parlante logro escucharlos . Sigo felizmente agradecido con Ejtagle por compartirlo. También se aceptan quejas y sugerencias .

Saludos.


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola, amigos al final mi problema era un diodo zener la fuente de  alimentación del TL074, éste no daba el voltaje de 5.1V, al final termine usando los BC327 y BC337 y ya no tuve ningún problema, ahora lo disfruto con un subwoofer Pioneer.
Subo una imagen midiendo el voltaje de salida.


----------



## ixak1

Para este podrían servir un par de transistores 2SK1020 ? son N-channel, tengo algunos de sobra por hay y están en buenas condiciones.


----------



## 0002

Para esta versión podría servirte pero te faltaría el de canal P.


----------



## Tacatomon

ixak1 dijo:


> Para este podrían servir un par de transistores 2SK1020 ? son N-channel, tengo algunos de sobra por hay y están en buenas condiciones.



Así es, faltaría el Mosfet de canal P.

Si tienes ganas de probar los amplificadores clase D, puedes optar por el diseño UCD del mismo autor.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Con esos mosfets podrías trabajar bien. Te recomiendo una lectura a todo el tema para estar muy al tanto de ese gran amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## ixak1

Tacatomon dijo:


> Así es, faltaría el Mosfet de canal P.
> 
> Si tienes ganas de probar los amplificadores clase D, puedes optar por el diseño UCD del mismo autor.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/
> 
> Con esos mosfets podrías trabajar bien. Te recomiendo una lectura a todo el tema para estar muy al tanto de ese gran amplificador.
> 
> Saludos!



Tacatomon, tengo muchos de esos transistores, y el amplificador de Ejtagle ya lo armé, fantastico por cierto, salio a la primera; pero no sabía que podría usar esos mosfet, realmente no pude encontrar mucha informacion sobre ellos pero..  sería la mejor forma de utilizarlos ? siendo así ya solo me falta el ir2110 por que todo lo demás lo tengo, bueno y el alambre para el inductor  ..


----------



## 0002

Me la ganó Tacato, pues si es una mejor manera de utilizar los mosfet que tienes a la mano, sobre todo está por demás decir que leas el post completo y sobre todo que armes en la medida de lo posible con componentes (transistores) originales .

Saludos.


----------



## ixak1

0002 dijo:


> Me la ganó Tacato, pues si es una mejor manera de utilizar los mosfet que tienes a la mano, sobre todo está por demás decir que leas el post completo y sobre todo que armes en la medida de lo posible con componentes (transistores) originales .
> 
> Saludos.



jeje cierto ! aun que como digo; ya lo armé con los irf250n ..  solo que no se exactamente si me servía con el ir2110, como no son IOR (marca?) pero bueno  comenzaré con el armado y posteo en su respectivo lugar los resultados =).


----------



## Tacatomon

*2SK1020*

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fuji/2SK1020.pdf

Mosfet N de 500Vds, 30Aid, 300W pd con una RDSon de 0.25Ohms

Y si, las Siglas IR son de International Rectifier. Si no vienen marcados en los IRFP250 que compraste no te fíes mucho de ellos.


----------



## ixak1

Tacatomon dijo:


> *2SK1020*
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fuji/2SK1020.pdf
> 
> Mosfet N de 500Vds, 30Aid, 300W pd con una RDSon de 0.25Ohms
> 
> Y si, las Siglas IR son de International Rectifier. Si no vienen marcados en los IRFP250 que compraste no te fíes mucho de ellos.



OK ya va en proceso de armado, lo único es que están grandesitos y no caben en el impreso, es posible que pueda ponerlos por abajo y con unos cables como de un CM mas o menos ?? mas tarde haré un dibujo para ver que opinas


----------



## Tacatomon

ixak1 dijo:


> OK ya va en proceso de armado, lo único es que están grandesitos y no caben en el impreso, es posible que pueda ponerlos por abajo y con unos cables como de un CM mas o menos ?? mas tarde haré un dibujo para ver que opinas



No entiendo eso de que no caben en el impreso 

Yo tengo los IRFP250 en foto y caben perfectamente en la PCB 

Y sobre ponerle cable a los mosfets de salida para conveniencia... eso perjudicaría la estabilidad del amplificador (Mayor inductancia D-S)


Saludos compatriota.


----------



## ixak1

Tacatomon dijo:


> No entiendo eso de que no caben en el impreso
> 
> Yo tengo los IRFP250 en foto y caben perfectamente en la PCB
> 
> Y sobre ponerle cable a los mosfets de salida para conveniencia... eso perjudicaría la estabilidad del amplificador (Mayor inductancia D-S)
> 
> 
> Saludos compatriota.



El irfp250 cabe perfecto; pero si miras están pegadillos uno del otro; si comparas el tamaño del irfp250 con el del 2sk1020 es lo que no deja que los 2sk quepan uno al lado del otro, no digamos arriba, si no soldados por dejabo de la placa, dejo una imagen de la idea, pero siento que atornillar los transistores no será nada fácil.



Claro que el disipador no es como ahí, se trata de una caja de aluminio en el que cabe el amplificador ( en esa forma ) y su bobina, quizá así pueda evitar interferencias ya de paso  jeje.


----------



## phavlo

No creo que se haga tan difícil atornillar los TR, tendría que usar tornillos en una medida adecuada para que entre justo, que no sea tan largo así no toca la PCB y la tuerca la pondría arriba del TR y la cabeza del tonillo abajo del disipador, agarras la tuerca con una pinza de punta, ajustas y listo


----------



## ixak1

phavlo dijo:


> No creo que se haga tan difícil atornillar los TR, tendría que usar tornillos en una medida adecuada para que entre justo, que no sea tan largo así no toca la PCB y la tuerca la pondría arriba del TR y la cabeza del tonillo abajo del disipador, agarras la tuerca con una pinza de punta, ajustas y listo



Pero el mayor problema es el espacio entre cada uno de esos tr, el 2sk1020 es mas grande que el irfp250n que usé antes, entonces al tratar de ponerlos no dan el ancho en el PCB. y cables no puedo añadir, no es recomendable por aquello de las inductancias, de hecho estos transistores cuando estaban colocados tenían un pequeño toroidal en el colector creo.. ¿para que lo usan así? estaban colocados en una fuente de poder de una copiadora, la fuente funcionando, lo dañado eran otras partes y mejor se desarmó.


----------



## aleosc

hola me gustaría aportar con esto sobre el amplificador con el tl 074 yo tenia el problema que al conectar mi samsung galaxy que es touch, al aumentar el volumen después de 5 minutos se ponía en pausa o me hacia alguna acción sin haberla ordenado ademas de que dejaba de funcionar el touch, también tocaba el disipador y se ponía en pausa, probaba cambiando el inductor de salida y con unos lo hacia mas que con otros comenze a desconfiar del disipador y aislé los mosfet del disipador y asunto resuelto ya le pudo subir y no  hay problema. Para el que tenga ese mismo problema que pruebe y  no uso bobina de aire si no de nucleo toroidal luego subo fotos


----------



## mogolloelectro

a mi me paso igual con mi cel se le volvia loco el tactil y la unica forma de que siguiera andando era bloqueando la pantalla y la forma que solucione el problema fue encerrando todo en el gabinete y hacerle una conexion a tierra al mismo
yo use para ese proyecto 2 bobinas de nucleo de aire y se presentaba mas el problema cuando el amplificador tenia una salida de potencia sin el parlante
mi cel es un sony ericsson xperia x10 mini pro


----------



## electroconico

Yo note lo mismo con un ipod y el ucd , usen cable blindado , el disipador conectenlo a GND por ende aislar los mosfets,todo eso que comentan son EMI.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Hola gente, estoy en la etapa de pruebas finales de mi no-ucd y tengo dudas, como no soy ingeniero me gustaría saber cuales son los voltajes que deben tener las patas de todos los drivers, estaría bueno que alguien que sepa facilite un pequeño gráfico con los voltajes. En  mi caso en particular las bases de los drivers que manejan los mosfet me marcan el voltaje de alimentacion, no se si esta bien porque aquí no se explica bien como trabajan todos los componentes, o por lo menos yo ya no me acuerdo(hay que leer como 1500 respuestas que como dijo ixak1 mas de la mitad no aportan nada)
Otra cosa, Al principio de la prueba tenia problemas con la rama negativa, la resistencia que alimenta el zener de -5 V se me puso en corto y se quemó, me volvio loco, media todo y todo bien , los voltajes bien, salvo la parte de los -5 volts que media -5.6 V y se entibiaban todos los drivers mas el TL que despues lo saque. La culpa de todo era los diodos de la rama negativa, no se por que, el tester me marcaba que estaban bien y sin fugas, pero parece que cuando trabajaban habia fuga, eso hizo funcionar mal la mitad de un ampli anterior mio, que era el UCD, por eso tire la placa e hice esta, espero que les sirva mi experiencia


----------



## carlosjofernandez

sigo solo....sigo con problemas, ...antes que nada yo arme la version de diego german que esta aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index55.html
arriba me referia a los diodos de la fuente de alimentacion de +-35V , los cuales voy a cambiar todos porque estaban fallando los -35V aunque el tester digital que tengo me decia que estaba todo bien con los diodos, son diodos de 6 amperes. ahora pasa que tengo tension en la salida del ampli ,+34V el tl se calienta y me baja la tension de alimentacion de +5V a0.1V, hay un corto en algun lado , un corto que no existe porque ya medi la placa como 1384 veces, tanto que la bateria del tester se esta muriendo, voy a sacar todos los drivers y a probar poniendo 1 componente y midiendo hasta que se me rompa el tester, y yo me quejaba del UCD con el LM311, no saben como extraño ese integrado y su unica falla del offset, algo que con dos dias de no dormir se solucionaba, este tiene para unos 6 meses de no andar, igual para mi todo empezo mal al usar la fuente de alimentacion que estaba dudosamente mal, dudosamente porque la tension era la correcta y los diodos no median nada raro.
mañana seguire hablando solo.


----------



## Diego German

Es normal que los drivers calienten  el TL no tiene que calentar a menos que este en corto o que absorba  parte del calor producido por los drivers de todos modos cambialo ahora mide que los mosfet no estén quemados  cambia todos los zeners asi como las resistencias de 680Ω y las de 220Ω y luego prueba   
Sube unas fotos de tu montaje tanto de la parte de componentes como de las pistas 

saludos...


----------



## carlosjofernandez

una preguntita, estuve leyendo que estos amplificadores levantan la tension de la fuente, ¿ En qué afecta esto a los diodos de la fuente de alimentacion? hablo de la fuente que alimenta toda la placa. pregunto porque la placa UCD que hice anteriormente tuvo un desperfecto y desde ahi la fuente quedo con fallas, los diodos, el tester no media falla. Gracias Diego German por el apoyo.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Bueno , despues de tanto lio el amplificador que tengo con el TL anda bien, el problema era que no oscilaba, por la resistencia de feedback de 22K, me equivoque y le puse una de 2.2 K, eso fué todo, no fallo la fuente ni nada, como recien los conozco  a estos aparatitos no entendia la falla, después de muchas pruebas de sonido lo dejo descansar , a las horas lo prendo y...corto circuito .yo deduzco que es por la falta de la red de snubbers , asi que compre los mosfet que van segun el diagrama original mas la red de snubbers y ni un ruido( antes andaba con ruidos a alto volumen ), los drivers (BD1xx) y los 2N calientan mas que los mosfet, temperatura dentro de lo normal segun el dedimetro.
Conclusion : en cuestion de fidelidad me gusta mas el sonido del UCD , las dos placas andan bien, el UCD es un poquito rebelde con el tema del offset que no es de 200mV+-(en mi caso) , era tanto que disparaba el driver de una rama, no me acuerdo si era la + o -, pero era un drama ponerlo a punto, pero se puede.
Igual la calidad de sonido es insuperable, altamente recomendable cualquier circuito, mil gracias ejtagle por compartir estos monstruos y o todos los demas por desarrollarlos, AH! otra cosita , para mi los snubbers tienen que ir si o si en la placa, yo no tengo idea como modificar estas placas sino ya la hubiese subido( igual por mi casi nula experiencia creo que nadie lo armaria) ahora voy por el escalable.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

aqui esta mi placa terminada y funcionando, se puede ver los snubbers, la bobina esta hecha de un pedazo de caño de plastico de 5 cm de diametro, la bobina tiene 2 cm de alto, 28 vueltas de 2 alambres de 1,5 mm.la fuente es de +35 0 -35 V, y el esmalte de uñas del costado es para repasar las pistas despues de darle con la plancha,(metodo de impresora laser y papel termosensible plaquetodo).







la placa que esta al revez con los cuatro potenciometros es el pre de guitarra.


----------



## phavlo

Carlos, te felicito ! te quedo excelente el ampli, a mi solo me faltan los capacitores de poliester de 1µF, armar la bobina y una buena fuente para poder escucharlo. 
Cuando lo tenga andando también voy a subir fotos!

Con el disipador que tienen los mosfet, llegan a entibiar algo o siguen trabajando "frios" ?


----------



## carlosjofernandez

los MOSFET frios, y los drivers calentitos pero dentro de lo normal, en el UCD es al revez pero los MOSFET no calientan tanto, y ante la duda : la bobina grande con alambre grueso y bien calculada obvio. A la bobina la calcule con este programita que te dan aqui:
http://www.miscel.dk/MiscEl/miscel.html


----------



## nuk

hola al foro queria consultar sobre la respuesta de frecuencia que tiene el swiching y la UCD con LM311 si se puede usar como un amplificador de 20hz a 20Khz o si es exclusivamente para frecuencias bajas como un Sub-woofer.

otro punto es que realize una simulacion en el multisim 11 sobre el amplificador ucd y quisiera saber por que la onda es demaciada lenta o es el simulador pero de que el amplificador anda anda solo no me explico por que en el simulador es tan lento a 1Khz 2Vpp de entrada a diferencia de otras simulaciones en amplificadores Clase AB 
de entemano,gracias cualquier informacion.

PD:adjunto la simulacion.
*ΠµK*​


----------



## slacker

hola, he armado la version del amplificador no ucd y funciono correctamente, la primera pruba todo correcto luego la segunda prueba me di cuenta de algo extraño no podia conectar a la salida nada sin antes conectarlo a la alimentacion explico, si habia alguna corneta conectada a la salida y luego lo conectaba a voltaje hacia el tipico woooo a un volumen considerablemente alto, todo estas pruebas estando conectado a la lampar de corto, luego en un descuido ( nunca faltan) lo conecte a la alimentacion sin la lampara de corto lo que causo que se quemaran los dos mosfet, no se sobrecalentaron, nada, he chequeado muchas veces el pcb en busca de malas conecciones y esta todo correcto, y la pregunta ¿a alguien le ha sucedido? pd: he usado el primer pcb del amplificador


----------



## carlosjofernandez

slacker dijo:


> hola, he armado la version del amplificador no ucd y funciono correctamente, la primera pruba todo correcto luego la segunda prueba me di cuenta de algo extraño no podia conectar a la salida nada sin antes conectarlo a la alimentacion explico, si habia alguna corneta conectada a la salida y luego lo conectaba a voltaje hacia el tipico woooo a un volumen considerablemente alto, todo estas pruebas estando conectado a la lampar de corto, luego en un descuido ( nunca faltan) lo conecte a la alimentacion sin la lampara de corto lo que causo que se quemaran los dos mosfet, no se sobrecalentaron, nada, he chequeado muchas veces el pcb en busca de malas conecciones y esta todo correcto, y la pregunta ¿a alguien le ha sucedido? pd: he usado el primer pcb del amplificador



tiene la red de snubbers los IRF ?


----------



## slacker

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> tiene la red de snubbers los IRF ?



No, no le coloque nada de eso...


----------



## 0110110h

slacker dijo:


> hola, he armado la version del amplificador no ucd y funciono correctamente, la primera pruba todo correcto luego la segunda prueba me di cuenta de algo extraño no podia conectar a la salida nada sin antes conectarlo a la alimentacion explico, si habia alguna corneta conectada a la salida y luego lo conectaba a voltaje hacia el tipico woooo a un volumen considerablemente alto, todo estas pruebas estando conectado a la lampar de corto, luego en un descuido ( nunca faltan) lo conecte a la alimentacion sin la lampara de corto lo que causo que se quemaran los dos mosfet, no se sobrecalentaron, nada, he chequeado muchas veces el pcb en busca de malas conecciones y esta todo correcto, y la pregunta ¿a alguien le ha sucedido? pd: he usado el primer pcb del amplificador



Te hacia el típico PUMM al encenderlo conectado a un parlante? Eso no seria raro, lo raro es q halla sido tan jodido como para quemarte los mosfet. Lo único que se me ocurre es si tenes bien hecho el inductor de salida, por ahí este inductor frena un poco esta corriente de DC que larga el amplificador antes de comenzar a oscilar y si no esta bien hecho quizás no tengas esa protección al encenderlo. Yo con parlantes de 4ohm uso 50uH + 1,5uF y con parlantes de 8ohm uso 100uH + 1uF.


----------



## slacker

0110110h dijo:


> Te hacia el típico PUMM al encenderlo conectado a un parlante? Eso no seria raro, lo raro es q halla sido tan jodido como para quemarte los mosfet. Lo único que se me ocurre es si tenes bien hecho el inductor de salida, por ahí este inductor frena un poco esta corriente de DC que larga el amplificador antes de comenzar a oscilar y si no esta bien hecho quizás no tengas esa protección al encenderlo. Yo con parlantes de 4ohm uso 50uH + 1,5uF y con parlantes de 8ohm uso 100uH + 1uF.



Bueno, desastre hice el inductor de nucleo de aire, pero el punto que sucedio fue el IRF9530 era de esos "truchos" se puso en corto al momento de alimentarlo y me quemo el otro de una vez, compre otro que me ha estado trabajando bien, y otra cosa para los toroides de esos de las fuentes ATX, que tengo bastantes dañadas tiradas por ahi, no creo que sean las mismas cantidades de vueltas y en si no he encontrado como calcularlo correctamente


----------



## 0110110h

vas a tener que usar si o si un inductómetro para asegurarte que la inductancia sea la correcta, vale la pena, pedí uno prestado en alguna facultad se no tenes uno, fijate cuanta inductancia por vuelta te da y ya podes calcular cuantas vueltas necesitas para tu aplicación. Con que tensión estas alimentando al ampli? Mira que este no es escalable, como máximo podes alimentarlo con +-40V por que si no los transistores pequeños de driver explotan y te queman los mosfet.
Este ampli es un cañaso por lo varato y simple que es y la cantidad de potencia que le podes sacar, pero lo mejor para mi es la calidad de sonido que tiene, tengo una pote de dos canales de 600Wrms/4ohm que hice usando este ampli no UCD pero con el IR2110 suena muy bien pero no se acerca en absoluto al primer no UCD de 200Wrms que hice. La calidad de sonido de estos no UCD a mi parecer es la mejor que he escuchado hasta el momento, la claridad del sonido es súper cristalino y los golpes son bestiales como los de cualquier ampli clase D, sin duda es mi preferido.


----------



## slacker

0110110h dijo:


> vas a tener que usar si o si un inductómetro para asegurarte que la inductancia sea la correcta, vale la pena, pedí uno prestado en alguna facultad se no tenes uno, fijate cuanta inductancia por vuelta te da y ya podes calcular cuantas vueltas necesitas para tu aplicación. Con que tensión estas alimentando al ampli? Mira que este no es escalable, como máximo podes alimentarlo con +-40V por que si no los transistores pequeños de driver explotan y te queman los mosfet.
> Este ampli es un cañaso por lo varato y simple que es y la cantidad de potencia que le podes sacar, pero lo mejor para mi es la calidad de sonido que tiene, tengo una pote de dos canales de 600Wrms/4ohm que hice usando este ampli no UCD pero con el IR2110 suena muy bien pero no se acerca en absoluto al primer no UCD de 200Wrms que hice. La calidad de sonido de estos no UCD a mi parecer es la mejor que he escuchado hasta el momento, la claridad del sonido es súper cristalino y los golpes son bestiales como los de cualquier ampli clase D, sin duda es mi preferido.


 me tarde un poco en responder xd, seguire usando la de aire y ya esta trabajando bien con el mismo voltaje es axanctamente +-40


----------



## rlcapo

Hola, alguien me podría decir que ventaja/desventaja tendría usando el LM7805 y 7905 para alimentar el TL074.

saludos


----------



## phavlo

Para que complicarte tanto con los 78XX y 79XX si para el TL ya esta la fuente con los zener, ademas de ocupar menos espacio.


----------



## rlcapo

si, lo que pasa es que tengo como 20 y no se que hacer con ellos, además estoy haciendo mi propia PCB

saludos y gracias


----------



## 0110110h

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola, alguien me podría decir que ventaja/desventaja tendría usando el LM7805 y 7905 para alimentar el TL074.
> 
> saludos



ninguno problema viejo usalos tranquilo, es más son mejores que una fuente zener. Eso si vas a tener que poner una tensión aparte para alimentar los LM en cambio con los zener usas la misma tensión Vcc del ampli.


----------



## ssyn

Hola, tengo un problema, hice la placa del ultimo diseño de ejtagle con los componentes bien todo, pero no tengo nada a la salida, lo estoy alimentando con +-15V 5A, espero me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## 0110110h

+-15V es muy poca tensión, si no cambiaste las resistencias de los zener de +-5V que alimentan al TL074 no te va a andar nunca. De todas maneras pienso que el driver discreto de los mosfet no va a trabar bien con esa tensión si es que lo hace.


----------



## ssyn

Estoy usando la ultima version que es la del LM311, vere si lo puedo alimentar con mas voltaje


----------



## 0110110h

Como te digo con esa tensión estas perdido no te va a funcionar nunca. Fijate de calcular las R de los zener de 3V para que te den una corriente suficiente para alimentar al LM311 calculale unos 25ma mínimo.


----------



## santiago61

hola gente, tengo un problema estuve probando al ampli No UcD , con una fuente de +-40v con lampara en serie, y entrada cortocircuitada y sin parlante, me disponia a porbar si es que habia componente de continua en la salida, cuando vi salir humo una resistencia de 220Ohm, la cual quedo negra, la lampara en ningun momento aumento el brillo apenas lo conecte se mantenio tenue,y luego de arder la resistencia tambien, el unico detalle que no se si es importante, es que no puse la bobina para probar en vacio, habra sido la faltante de esa bobina? en la prueba?

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-noucd-7701143.html


----------



## phavlo

Proba con la bobina, yo también probé sin la bobina y el humo salio de los Mosfet .


----------



## 0110110h

santiago61 dijo:


> hola gente, tengo un problema estuve probando al ampli No UcD , con una fuente de +-40v con lampara en serie, y entrada cortocircuitada y sin parlante, me disponia a porbar si es que habia componente de continua en la salida, cuando vi salir humo una resistencia de 220Ohm, la cual quedo negra, la lampara en ningun momento aumento el brillo apenas lo conecte se mantenio tenue,y luego de arder la resistencia tambien, el unico detalle que no se si es importante, es que no puse la bobina para probar en vacio, habra sido la faltante de esa bobina? en la prueba?
> 
> http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-noucd-7701143.html




Que tal Santiago, mira te comento, es prácticamente imposible (al menos con las leyes físicas de este universo) que el amplificador pueda oscilar correctamente sin su correspondiente inductor y luego del mismo alguna que otra carga, sea un parlante o una R de digamos 1K/2W. Por eso fue que se te quemo la R de 220 ohm y probablemente también los BD140 y BD139 correspondientes a ese driver. El ampli al no oscilar se quedó encendido en el mosfet de la derecha y bueno paso lo que paso.
Que te recomiendo para probar el ampli sin el parlante de carga? 
1° Arregla todo lo que se te quemo: La R de 220, fijate los 4 BD y los dos mosfets si están quemados también.
2° Pone el inductor
3° En lugar del parlante pone una R de 1K/2W
4° Generalmente a estos ampli les tenes que meter una señal de audio a la entrada para que comiencen a oscilar, asique conectar la entrada a masa no es buena idea. No te hagas drama que con la R de 1k/2W podes tranquilamente poner el ampli al 100% del volumen sin que pase nada.
Muy lindo el diseño de la PCB, prolijo y sencillito. Saludos.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

0110110h dijo:


> Que tal Santiago, mira te comento, es prácticamente imposible (al menos con las leyes físicas de este universo) que el amplificador pueda oscilar correctamente sin su correspondiente inductor y luego del mismo alguna que otra carga, sea un parlante o una R de digamos 1K/2W. Por eso fue que se te quemo la R de 220 ohm y probablemente también los BD140 y BD139 correspondientes a ese driver. El ampli al no oscilar se quedó encendido en el mosfet de la derecha y bueno paso lo que paso.
> Que te recomiendo para probar el ampli sin el parlante de carga?
> 1° Arregla todo lo que se te quemo: La R de 220, fijate los 4 BD y los dos mosfets si están quemados también.
> 2° Pone el inductor
> 3° En lugar del parlante pone una R de 1K/2W
> 4° Generalmente a estos ampli les tenes que meter una señal de audio a la entrada para que comiencen a oscilar, asique conectar la entrada a masa no es buena idea. No te hagas drama que con la R de 1k/2W podes tranquilamente poner el ampli al 100% del volumen sin que pase nada.
> Muy lindo el diseño de la PCB, prolijo y sencillito. Saludos.



Esperen un momento, si ustedes dos hubieran leido las 354 paginas de los temas de amplificador ucd y no-ucd sabrian que en este diseño, (no-ucd) la bobina no es necesaria para que oscile(o sea para hacer pruebas en vacio), PEEEEROOOOO, la bobina se conecta si o si a la salida cuando va a haber una carga. Yo creo que lo que puede estar pasando es que la resistencia de 22K tiene algo, revisa por ahí, a mi me paso que le erré el valor de esa R y no oscilaba el ampli, que daba conduciendo un solo canal, la R de 22k esta e el feedback(retroalimentacion)


----------



## 0110110h

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Esperen un momento, si ustedes dos hubieran leido las 354 paginas de los temas de amplificador ucd y no-ucd sabrian que en este diseño, (no-ucd) la bobina no es necesaria para que oscile(o sea para hacer pruebas en vacio), PEEEEROOOOO, la bobina se conecta si o si a la salida cuando va a haber una carga. Yo creo que lo que puede estar pasando es que la resistencia de 22K tiene algo, revisa por ahí, a mi me paso que le erré el valor de esa R y no oscilaba el ampli, que daba conduciendo un solo canal, la R de 22k esta e el feedback(retroalimentacion)



Espera un momento…. nunca dije que el no UCD necesita la bobina para oscilar, dije que sin la bobina no oscila, ya que en la PCB de Santiago ésta conecta la salida PWM a la salida del parlante. Repito! el amplificador <<((NUNCA))>> va a oscilar si no se cierra el circuito de salida sea con un cable donde va el inductor o un inductor propiamente dicho Y UNA “R” DE CARGA o el parlante. No es muy difícil de ver, si no se conecta una carga el higside mosfet queda con su pin de fuente en el aire (no hay camino eléctrico que cierre el circuito) y lo mismo sucede con el drenaje del lowside mosfet.
Haa y si me leí los dos temas completitos y unos cuantos libros también, de hecho realizo y utilizo mis propios diseños. Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

santiago61 dijo:


> hola gente, tengo un problema estuve probando al ampli No UcD , con una fuente de +-40v con lampara en serie, y entrada cortocircuitada y sin parlante, me disponia a porbar si es que habia componente de continua en la salida, cuando vi salir humo una resistencia de 220Ohm, la cual quedo negra, la lampara en ningun momento aumento el brillo apenas lo conecte se mantenio tenue,y luego de arder la resistencia tambien, el unico detalle que no se si es importante, es que no puse la bobina para probar en vacio, habra sido la faltante de esa bobina? en la prueba?
> 
> http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-noucd-7701143.html



Hola santiago, me imagino que pusiste los puentes (Jumpers) que constan en el PCB la bobina no es necesaria para la prueba en vacio y solo la debes poner cuando no utilices el amplificador para frecuencias  Bajas, mmm  raro lo que comentas que te sucedio yo tengo armados dos modulos de este PCB  y al momento de armarlos funcionaron a la primera actualmente los tengo conectados a la PC  con un preamplificador y funcionan de maravilla, revisa los BD  que no esten en corto y si es asi cambialos tambien revisa los mosfet que no esten averiados ytambien  que no te ayas equivocado al momento de ubicarlos y hayas puesto un BD140 en donde va un BD139.

saludos...

PD: seria bueno que subas unas imagenes de tu circuito.


----------



## santiago61

hola gente perdon es que andaba con poco tiempo, ahora les subo unas fotos del circuito no estan muy buenas pero algo es algo, como comente no conecte la bobina por que pense que no era necesario, para las pruebas preliminares , la resistencia de 220 esta chamuscada pero no vario su valor sigue igual...acabo de revisar bien y cometi un grave error, en los driver del irf9530 tengo cambiados los BD , donde va el BD139 esta el BD140 y viceversa :cabezon: y humea la resistencia acoplada al BD139 (que en realidad tendria que ir el BD140) de seguro se dañaron ese par y el irf9530....

Entonces para las pruebas con bobina y en lugar del parlante pone una R de 1K/2W? y sin cortocircuitar la entrada..

espero no haber dañado nada mas....alli van las fotos..

Agradezco el diseño de diego german que esta fabuloso...


----------



## mogolloelectro

veo segun lo que comentas que estas usando el mosfet irf9530 ese mosfet trabaja maximo a 100v t sugeriria que lo cambies por el irf9640 que trabaja mejor ahi con respecto al voltaje pero si tu fuente no tine mas de 40v por rama no creo que haya mucho problema pero por si se te quema ya sabes por donde va el problema te quedo muy bueno el montaje y yo tambien quiero ensamblar esa tarjeta a ver que tal se desempeña con el cambio de los drivers de los mosfets
saludos


----------



## 0110110h

santiago61 dijo:


> hola gente perdon es que andaba con poco tiempo, ahora les subo unas fotos del circuito no estan muy buenas pero algo es algo, como comente no conecte la bobina por que pense que no era necesario, para las pruebas preliminares , la resistencia de 220 esta chamuscada pero no vario su valor sigue igual...acabo de revisar bien y cometi un grave error, en los driver del irf9530 tengo cambiados los BD , donde va el BD139 esta el BD140 y viceversa :cabezon: y humea la resistencia acoplada al BD139 (que en realidad tendria que ir el BD140) de seguro se dañaron ese par y el irf9530....
> 
> Entonces para las pruebas con bobina y en lugar del parlante pone una R de 1K/2W? y sin cortocircuitar la entrada..
> 
> espero no haber dañado nada mas....alli van las fotos..
> 
> Agradezco el diseño de diego german que esta fabuloso...



Te repito, todo amplificador clase D autooscilante del mundo al igual que este necesita tener una carga conectada para oscilar, "sino se quema". Ponele una R de 1K/2W y es más dejasela fija que te va a servir como protección contra ausencia de carga para cuando prendas el ampli y te olvides de haber conectado los parlantes. Aaa y también ponele el inductor, *y para que empiece a oscilar vas a tener que inyectar algo de señal*, no tengas miedo que tenes una carga de 1K!! nada se puede quemar….
PD: este diseño no es de diego german, es del ingeniero Argentino Eduardo Tagle alias ejtagle! Saludos!


----------



## santiago61

0110110h dijo:


> Te repito, todo amplificador clase D autooscilante del mundo al igual que este necesita tener una carga conectada para oscilar, "sino se quema". Ponele una R de 1K/2W y es más dejasela fija que te va a servir como protección contra ausencia de carga para cuando prendas el ampli y te olvides de haber conectado los parlantes. Aaa y también ponele el inductor, *y para que empiece a oscilar vas a tener que inyectar algo de señal*, no tengas miedo que tenes una carga de 1K!! nada se puede quemar….
> PD: este diseño no es de diego german, es del ingeniero Argentino Eduardo Tagle alias ejtagle! Saludos!



En el agradecimiento me referia al rediseño del PCB que utilize, que lo hizo DiegoGerman, en lo que respecta al amplificador propiamente dicho si es diseño del Ing.Tagle el cual otra vez agradezco por su gran aporte...

en lo que respecta a la resistencia, voy a revisar los componentes y  reemplazar los dañados y voy a colocar la bobina y la R de carga,  inyectare señal y verificare que no haya continua  en la salida....los tendre al tanto..

Saludos y Gracias...


----------



## ssyn

Hola, tuve algunos problemas al hacer la placa del diseño final asi que trate de hacerla lo mas parecido a la de ejtagle, espero les sirvan estos archivos, incluye el solder mask en negativo, el numero de los componentes y posicion es el mismo


----------



## SERGIOD

ssyn dijo:


> Hola, tuve algunos problemas al hacer la placa del diseño final asi que trate de hacerla lo mas parecido a la de ejtagle, espero les sirvan estos archivos, incluye el solder mask en negativo, el numero de los componentes y posicion es el mismo



Bajando y revisando gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

el sabado empiezo a rifarme este amplificador y el lunes les comento.
desde que arme el amplificador fusion del no ucd de 25w hasta 1250w que de sorprendido por la potencia y que 
no calentaba nada.
asi que decidi armarme este bichito ya que es muy economico. todo lo tengo a cepcion del mosfet canal p
ya hice las placas. solo faltan los mosfets.

aqui en este mismo post encontre una fuente swiching de 1kw hasta y otra de 4kw
me atrebo a preguntar
¿ quien la armo ?
la verdad se ve muy sencilla para entregar 4 kw
lo que me servira para la fusion del amplificador no ucd. para sacarle muy buena potencia

para se mas exactos aqui lo vi https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index37.html


----------



## mogolloelectro

ese link me manda a un comentario que hice pero no capto la razon de eso pero lo unico que se es que ahi no estan las fuentes pero si fotos del no ucd que probe en puente btl con muy buenos resultados y la fuente es un con ir2153 muy sencilla de armar y trabaja de 10

ps data: pido aclaracion y expreso interes por esa fuente


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

mogolloelectro dijo:


> ese link me manda a un comentario que hice pero no capto la razon de eso pero lo unico que se es que ahi no estan las fuentes pero si fotos del no ucd que probe en puente btl con muy buenos resultados y la fuente es un con ir2153 muy sencilla de armar y trabaja de 10
> 
> ps data: pido aclaracion y expreso interes por esa fuente



no see por que no llegas a las funetes con ese link. por que yo le doy y si entro

pero para buscarlo manual mente. *esta en la pagina 37 comentario 725 del compañero 
FELIBAR12 en respuesta a Rodgers
*
si no lo encuentaran me atrevere a subir los archivos rar que tiene con esas fuentes nuevamente. claro que los links no serian mios 
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mogolloelectro

ya la vi aunque no entiendo por que queda asi el link pero se ve convincente la de 1000 aunque se parece a la que arme de mnicolau de 800w pero me imagino que es un diseño similar


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

mogolloelectro dijo:


> ya la vi aunque no entiendo por que queda asi el link pero se ve convincente la de 1000 aunque se parece a la que arme de mnicolau de 800w pero me imagino que es un diseño similar



Gracias.
creo que boy a hacer la les compañero mnicolau
y tambien se le pueden sacar los 1000w
por ahora me interesare en terminar este amplificador. ya que la semana pasada no pude ir de compras por los mosfets.
acaso podria usar estos ya que me gustaron mas  IRF9640 Y IRF630

y para mayores voltages alguien conoce la pareja del IRFP460
aunque no see si el ampreraje sea muy bueno. saludos


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente, tengo funcionando la version No UCD alimentado con una fuente dc-dc que hay en el foro, la misma entrega un voltaje a +-36V , la cosa es que si lo dejo de la noche a la mañana siguiente o cuando apago el estereo y el ampli mas de 10 min , y al rato vuelvo a encenderlo, el woofer empieza a sonar a bajo volumen casi imperceptible, luego de un par de temas, el golpe se empieza a sentir cada vez mas fuerte hasta que llega a su volumen normal...es como un ampli a valvulas jaja que hay que esperar unos minutos para que caliente y empieze a amplificar con normalidad...

¿ A que se debera este problema? 

fuera de este problema el sonido es limpio sin distorsiones y apenas entibian los mosfet,del ampli... la bobina de 47 Hu tambien algo se entibia pero nada grave...

Saludos...


----------



## carlosjofernandez

revisa las soldaduras, porque este ampli no hace nada de eso.


----------



## santiago61

Tengo el protector de parlantes contra CC y con retardo a la conexion del mismo a la salida del amplificador? aunque este cierra bien los contactos de su rele a los 3 segundos de encenderse la fuente.... 

mensajes atras me dijeron esto 


0110110h dijo:


> Te repito, todo amplificador clase D  autooscilante del mundo al igual que este necesita tener una carga  conectada para oscilar, "sino se quema". Ponele una R de 1K/2W y es más  dejasela fija que te va a servir como protección contra ausencia de  carga para cuando prendas el ampli y te olvides de haber conectado los  parlantes. Aaa y también ponele el inductor, *y para que empiece a oscilar vas a tener que inyectar algo de señal*, no tengas miedo que tenes una carga de 1K!! nada se puede quemar…. Saludos!



sera que en esos 3 segundos en auscencia de carga produce conflicto en la oscilacion del amplificador?


----------



## santiago61

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo funcionando la version No UCD alimentado con una fuente dc-dc que hay en el foro, la misma entrega un voltaje a +-36V , la cosa es que si lo dejo de la noche a la mañana siguiente o cuando apago el estereo y el ampli mas de 10 min , y al rato vuelvo a encenderlo, el woofer empieza a sonar a bajo volumen casi imperceptible, luego de un par de temas, el golpe se empieza a sentir cada vez mas fuerte hasta que llega a su volumen normal...es como un ampli a valvulas jaja que hay que esperar unos minutos para que caliente y empieze a amplificar con normalidad..



Solucionado el tema...resulta que en vez de poner la resistencia de 1K puse un preset de 1K para poder controlar el volumen (como en el pcb original del Ing.Eduardo) y limitar de esa manera la potencia...dicho preset no hacia buen contacto en su pista de carbon....lo reemplaze por la resistencia de 1K y todo OK, como el autoestereo tiene la posibilidad de controlar la ganancia de la salida AUX del Sub todo lo controlo desde alli... el sonido es mas limpio....los graves son espectaculares...es algo inexplicable...como tengo la caja (sellada) atras del asiento...sentir las vibraciones en tu espalda es lo mas jaja...

Saludos....


----------



## luis_e

Hola a todos, armé la versión UCD y estoy teniendo algunos problemas.
Esta es la segunda placa que armo, y y con las dos tuve el mismo problema, al principio el problema de que en la salida del LM311 no tenía los 3V, así que cambié los zeners por unos de 4.7V, con eso llega a 2.7V, y los voltajes de los drivers quedaron en 11.7V para el IRF9530 y 12.2 para el IRF630.
Sacando eso, todo bien.
Ahora, con la entrada a masa, en la salida tengo una señal de 28Vpp @ 100KHz, que sería la frecuencia de switcheo, pero es muy baja, en teoria tendría que estar arriba de los 250KHz (315KHz segun la simulación).
La placa es la doble faz, la original de Eduardo, los componentes son los especificados (al menos eso creo) y la bobina está hecha con un toroide de polvo de hierro T130-2 (creo que es de micrometals), y está calculado con el miniCore Calculator, este toroide fue recomendado como ideal para esta aplicación en el foro del UCD con el IR2110. Armé una de 16uH y otra de 30uH.
Si cambio el inductor de 16uH por el de 30uH, en la salida tengo 15Vpp @ 93KHz. Además, tengo un sumbido de unos 10Khz que sale por el parlante (en los dos casos).
Ya no se que puede ser lo que ocaciona este problema, probé varias cosas, pero no pude resolverlo. Cuando hice las pruebas con otros toroides (los de las fuentes de PC y sin calcularlos), mas o menos lo podía hacer llegar a 250KHz, pero se saturaban y el sonido salía con mucho ruido de alta frecuencia.
Pensé que el problema de la primer placa podía ser algun componente fallado en las pruebas, así que ayer armé otra placa igual, y tienen el mismo problema!
Les dejo algunas fotos del montaje y de las bobinas, por ahí ven algun componente que no va.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Hola luis_e muy lindo y prolijo el montaje ¡¡
Para mí lo que te da problemas el núcleo de la bobina, que siempre suelen ser de hierro y se calientan y traen problemas, proba de hacerlo en un núcleo de aire o en un tubo de pbc 
Saludos


----------



## luis_e

Gracias tatajara!
Si, en teoría el núcleo sería el que va, es el que recomendaron, la bobina no calienta casi, cuando probé con núcleo de aire, tuve resultados aún peor! La verdad no se que podrá ser, tendré que porbar nuevamente con el núcleo de aire para eliminar dudas...

Gente, disculpen que halla posteado esto acá, la intención era hacerlo acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index76.html, si alguien puede hacer el favor de moverlo al post correspondiente, porque no se como hacerlo. No se porque quedó en este tema y no en el otro.

Gracias, y disculpen.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

> Gracias tatajara!
> Si, en teoría el núcleo sería el que va, es el que recomendaron, la bobina no calienta casi, cuando probé con núcleo de aire, tuve resultados aún peor! La verdad no se que podrá ser, tendré que porbar nuevamente con el núcleo de aire para eliminar dudas...


de nada para eso estamos
si ya probaste con el nucleo de aire, proba con un tubo de pbc como te dije y si no revisa algun valor de componente erroneo ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## luis_e

Ni bien compre un poco mas de alambre (me quedé sin) pruebo con el tubo de pbc! El tema componentes, los revisé unas 3 veces, además de que es la segunda que armo, igualmente estoy empesando a sospechar de los 2n5401 (no me gusta su aspecto ) y de los capacitores, pero no se, ya voy a probar a cambiar todo eso, a ver que pasa... 

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

luis_e dijo:


> Gracias tatajara!
> Si, en teoría el núcleo sería el que va, es el que recomendaron, la bobina no calienta casi, cuando probé con núcleo de aire, tuve resultados aún peor! La verdad no se que podrá ser, tendré que porbar nuevamente con el núcleo de aire para eliminar dudas...
> 
> Gente, disculpen que halla posteado esto acá, la intención era hacerlo acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index76.html, si alguien puede hacer el favor de moverlo al post correspondiente, porque no se como hacerlo. No se porque quedó en este tema y no en el otro.
> 
> Gracias, y disculpen.
> 
> Saludos.



Seguro que te pusieron en este hilo por que este es el hilo principal de este tema ya que gracias a este nació el otro hilo El autor de todo este tema es el *Sr Eitagle* una excelente persona que tan amablemente compartió su diseño a este foro.
PD: Ese diseño del PCB tu mismo lo hiciste o de donde lo sacaste; Ya que el ruido también puede deberse al grosor de las pistas o a la separación que exista entre ellas, otras cosas más ojo con eso


----------



## luis_e

SERGIOD dijo:


> Seguro que te pusieron en este hilo por que este es el hilo principal de este tema ya que gracias a este nació el otro hilo El autor de todo este tema es el *Sr Eitagle* una excelente persona que tan amablemente compartió su diseño a este foro.
> PD: Ese diseño del PCB tu mismo lo hiciste o de donde lo sacaste; Ya que el ruido también puede deberse al grosor de las pistas o a la separación que exista entre ellas, otras cosas más ojo con eso



Aparentemente, ya lo movieron al hilo correcto! 

El PCB es el original hecho por Eitagle, hay dos versiones, una simple faz, la otra doble faz (segun decían, de mayor fidelidad todavía). Traté se seguir las recomenciones al máximo, para evitar problemas (sacando el inductor ). 

Puede ser que los capacitores tengan que ser de otro tipo? Estos son (si no me equivoco) cerámicos multicapa.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Luis_e, excelente pcb! qué método usas? 

Yo he armado varias placas simple faz con bobina con núcleo de aire y no he tenido problemas..

Saludos..


----------



## luis_e

Gracias crazysound! En realidad las mando a hacer, abandoné la fabricación de placas hace mucho! Hasta donde se, las hacen con algun método de transferencia por luz, con alguna tinta fotosencible.
Que bueno saberlo! Me alienta un poco, por lo que leí y experimenté, este ampli dió bastantes problemas, y me gustaría armar unas cuantas placas de esta versión en particular. Espero que mi problema no sea el layer superior... 

Saludos!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/2937-crazysound/


----------



## djwash

luis_e dijo:


> Me alienta un poco, por lo que leí y experimenté, este ampli dió bastantes problemas, y me gustaría armar unas cuantas placas de esta versión en particular. Espero que mi problema no sea el layer superior...
> 
> Saludos!
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/2937-crazysound/



Se puede saber, de curiosidad nomas, que tiene de excepcional esa version en particular, con respecto a la del TL074? Ya que la otra tengo entendido que es HiFi y no da problemas, al menos a mi no me dio problemas.

He reemplazado el 2N5401 en el UCD por el 2SA1319 con buenos resultados, los 2N5401 eran algo dudosos...


----------



## luis_e

djwash dijo:


> Se puede saber, de curiosidad nomas, que tiene de excepcional esa version en particular, con respecto a la del TL074? Ya que la otra tengo entendido que es HiFi y no da problemas, al menos a mi no me dio problemas.
> 
> He reemplazado el 2N5401 en el UCD por el 2SA1319 con buenos resultados, los 2N5401 eran algo dudosos...



Seguí muy de cerca el tema en el foro de psicofxp y el que más convenció es este por los siguientes motivos:


El inductor queda dentro del lazo de realimentación, por lo que sus efectos son compensados (si no me equivoco, da una respuesta plana en frecuencia y no se que mas)
Los deadtime de los mosfet son mas bajos que con el IR2110, y como la relación del deadtime con el período del pulso fija la fidelidad (una entre otras cosas más), tiene mayor fidelidad que el otro.
Más de todo es eso lo que hace que me centre en este ampli, seguro hay algunas cosas mas que en este momento no me acuerdo y que tambien son importantes. Quiero armar algo con buena calidad de sonido en todo el rango audible, no potencia. 
Respecto a los 2N5401, ya voy a ver si consigo algunos (o los que me dijiste) en otro lado, los que tengo no me convencen, mas de todo la forma en la que está grabado el código! 



Saludos!


----------



## djwash

Yo desconfiaba de los que tenia y estaban mejor grabados que esos, con laser pero algo descentrado...

Creeria que cualquiera de estos amplificadores tiene una calidad que va mas alla del rango audible...


----------



## crazysound

luis_e dijo:


> Gracias crazysound! En realidad las mando a hacer, abandoné la fabricación de placas hace mucho! Hasta donde se, las hacen con algun método de transferencia por luz, con alguna tinta fotosencible.
> Que bueno saberlo! Me alienta un poco, por lo que leí y experimenté, este ampli dió bastantes problemas, y me gustaría armar unas cuantas placas de esta versión en particular. Espero que mi problema no sea el layer superior...
> 
> Saludos!
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/2937-crazysound/



Luis_e, te comento, yo siempre tuve que usar bobinas de 50µ por lo menos y capacitor de 1µ, sino se me presentaba como una continua a la salida (que en realidad es alta frec.). 
Otro cambio que hice fue usar mpsa42/92 en vez de los 2n5401/551.

Espero que te sirvan estos datos.

Saludos..


----------



## luis_e

crazysound dijo:


> Luis_e, te comento, yo siempre tuve que usar bobinas de 50µ por lo menos y capacitor de 1µ, sino se me presentaba como una continua a la salida (que en realidad es alta frec.).
> Otro cambio que hice fue usar mpsa42/92 en vez de los 2n5401/551.
> 
> Espero que te sirvan estos datos.
> 
> Saludos..



Gracias por tus consejos crazysound!   Ya voy a estar experimentando con esos cambios, por lo pronto, voy a ver donde consigo esos transistores! 
Una duda respecto a esos cambios, de que frecuencia es la que tenías en la salida (o a que frecuencia switchea tu ampli)? La frecuencia que tengo yo es de 100KHz, es bastante baja.. 

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

La verdad que no tengo ni la menor idea, porque no tengo osciloscopio. Me di cuenta que era switcheo porque variando el filtro iba cambiando esta supuesta "dc". Con los valores originales llegué a tener hasta  cerca de 500mV.

Saludos..


----------



## luis_e

Seguiré con la duda entonces! 
Si, al cambiarlo recorta mas o menos la "DC" de salida, porque la filtra mas o menos. Sólo 500mv con los valores originales? Yo tengo 10V !! Evidentemente algo está mal con mi filtro.

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Sí, debés tener un problema más grave..


----------



## aider melendez

este es un amplificador que en estos dias voy a empezar a construir, yo quiero saber si es posible cambiar la etapa de driver de la version no ucd por la ucd 311, para que el calentamiento sea menor de los transistores pequeños, porque si se fijan estas etapas no son exactamente iguales


----------



## mogolloelectro

pero en lugar de cambiar los ic`s por que no mejor armas la version que viene diseñada con el lm311 y asi no tienes que modificar nada 
ah creo que la version del lm311 esta en la primeras paginas del post 
espero te sirva de algo la info

ah y tambien hay una version con el tl074 pero con transistores bd139/140 en lugar de los drivers que posee pero ese esta ubicado en otro post


----------



## aider melendez

y que ta es el calentamiento con el bd139-140   o se calienta menos el de lm311


----------



## mogolloelectro

segun comentan se porta mejor con los transistores bd 139/140 por que calienten menos pero yo he armado ya varias etapas sin cambiar nada y funciona bien a pesar de que al alcanzar tanta temperatura fuera a quemarse pero siempre que sean originales o de muy buena calidad esos transistores no te fallaran

y otra pregunta estamos hablando de el ucd y el no ucd complementarios verdad (los que no usan el ir2110) por que tambien hay dos versiones con tl074 y lm311 con el ir2110

te recomiendo busques componentes de buena calidad y no tendras problemas con el montaje

cualquier otra duda por aca estaremos al tanto


----------



## aider melendez

si, hablamos de los que no utilizan ir2110, voy a conseguir los bd entonces
lo que necesito es alimentar 2 pionner de 12" 400w rms en el carro



ya vi los comentarios de diego german sobre este , con bd, y las pcb se ven muy bien


----------



## luis_e

Hola a todos, vuelvo a escribir después de varias pruebas más. Estoy terriblemente decepcionado con este amplificador, ya no se que más hacer para intentar que funcione. Compré los 2N5401, los 2N5551, los BC337, los BC327, el LM311 y el cap 330pF en digikey (los transistores On semi, y el LM de National), para estar seguros que son originales, y aún así nada!! El mismo resultado que con los componentes que tengo acá en casa! La frecuencia de oscilación a la salida del amplicador no pasa nunca de 120KHz con la entrada puenteada a masa. Tengo una señal de 120KHz y 4 o 5Vpp (en el mejor de los casos). Probé con bobinas con núcleo de aire, con núcleo de ferrite (Micrometal 106-2) y valores de 16-33 y mas uH (no se cuantos porque ya a lo último le metí vueltas pasándome de la cantidad, pero seguro pasaban los 50uH). Cambié todos los componentes una y otra vez, (volví a armar la placa). Las resistencias son todas metal flim, la mayoría al 1% (excepto las de más potencia). Estos son los problemas que tuve y sigo teniendo:


La salida del LM no llega a los 3V, tuve que poner zeners de 4.7V, así mas o menos llega, pero el voltaje de activación del mosfet P no llega a 11V.
La salida del LM da una onda cuadrada, pero a su vez, tiene sumada una pequeña onda senoidal, creo que de unos 500KHz y 0.5Vpp o menos. Además, a veces se ve en el flanco de subida o bajada que se vuelve muy grueso y se alcansa a notar un pulsito mas (como si fuera un rebote).
La salida tiene una señal senoidal de 100-120KHz de 5-15Vpp (dependiendo bobina). Tengo que decir que la señal es mejor y no se ve ese ruido que aparece en el switcheo de los mosfets usando los núcleos de ferrite, incluso con la de nucleo de aire aparecía ese ruido.
Al reproducir audio, se escucha un sonido de alta frecuencia, muy fuerte, digamos que se escucha a 5 metros sin problemas. (Poniendo en pausa la música desde el celu, en algún momento el celu debe apagar el DAC y ahi se va el ruido ese, obviamente en cualquier otro amplificador este ruido no se escucha)
Los mosfets calientan mucho estando en reposo, los tengo con un disipador de fuentes de PC, los que son la chaipita de aluminio conformada, si bien no llegan a quemar, se siente bastante caliente, y después de un rato, se empieza a sentir ese olorcito a algo caliente.
Estaba muy entusiasmado con este ampli, pero ya no se que hacer... Tengo por ahi unas placas para armar la versión con el IR, voy a ver si con ese tengo mas suerte, pero no creo, es lo mismo que este.
Parece que el audio no es lo mio, tiempo atras arme unos amplis con LM1875 que hasta me quemaron los parlantes porque no andaban bien, mas o menos quedaron, pero suenan asquerosamente mal, con mucho ruido!



Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Luis, por una de esas casualidades, armaste el ampli de la pagina 1 o el de la pagina 2 posteado por ejtagle?

Yo arme la versión UCD con el IR2110, anduvo a la primera, pero siempre tuve el problema del ruido de alta frecuencia de fondo por eso los encanute en el cajón, me fue imposible sacar ese ruidito, pero veo que vos estas mas preparado que yo si te sigue sin andar, arma la versión ucd con el ir2110, anda bien y con pàciencia podras sacar el offset de salida.


----------



## luis_e

Mslbrll, armé el ampli de la página dos que posteó ejtagle. Estoy por probar con esa otra versión, esta ya me está cansando demasiado. Igualmente funciona, pero no está dentro de los parámetros que debería estar! Desde la primera encendida anduvo, pero siempre mal, nunca llegué a la frecuencia de oscilacio´n que arroja la simulación, y que por ahí comentaron que devía tener. 
El ruido lo hace cuando tiene fuente de audio, sino no. Por ahí capta un poquito cuando la entrada está a aire, pero se escucha fuerte cuando conecto el celu y no reproduce ningún sonido. 
Espero no tener problemas con esa versión, igual mucho no me convence porque el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo, pero bueno, talvez me sorprende!  Tengo pensado realizar un diseño nuevo de PCB para la versión que ande, e incorporar el ajuste de offset y otras cositas más.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodin

Yo armé el ampli no ucd, el que usa un TL084, driver a transistores y salida de mosfet complementarios
suena muy bien, a la primera, pero el mosfet de canal P calienta mas que el otro, con un buen disipador queda bien, y si entrega una potencia de 200W(hasta 250W con +/-45V) en carga de 4 Ohm, con bobina de aire, y no tiene ese ruido de alta frecuencia que presenta el UCD.


----------



## slacker

Yo arme el no ucd y nunca logre hacerlo funcionar, tenia el mismo problema de luis_e cambie practicamente todos los semiconductores, pero el mi caso era un ruido grave que aumentaba hasta el punto que el audio amplificado se dejaba de escuchar... y sobrecalentaba absolutamente todo y siendo alimentado con +- 35vcc


----------



## mogolloelectro

en mi experiencia con estos amplificadores arme la version ucd lm311 la no ucd con tl074 y el ucd con ir2110 y el unico que no pude hacer andar fue el ucd con el lm311 a ese le cambie todos los semiconductores y nada pero con el el ir2110 me funciono a la primera pero tengo un recalentamiento en el inductor que no he podido solucionar pero anda casi que sin ruido que cuando lo probe pense que no estaba andando y le puse el dedo en la entrada de audio y el parlante con el que estaba probando brinco por toda la mesa por la potencia de la señal
espero que te sirva la info


----------



## carlosjofernandez

luis_e , te comento que yo tambien tuve problemas para hacer arrancar este ampli , lo que tenes que hacer es: revisar 99 veces la placa con una lupa porque seguro que hay cortos en las pistas ( eso si no te arranca ) revisar 20 veces los valores de los componentes y su posicion , cuando hagas el chequeo de puentear las patas del lm tenes que saber que los voltages que dice el autor que vas a encontrar no son asi , yo tambien tuve que alimentar el lm con 4.7 V en la rama positiva y 3 en la negativa , y asi tenia 10,3V en las bases de los mosfet , con mas de 10V ya anda pero calienta, JAMAS va a haber 12 V en las bases de los mosfet , si logras voltajes parecidos en las bases de los mosfets va a andar bien , y lo mas importante , el ampli con la entrada a masa y sin el filtro LC NO TIENE QUE TIRAR CONTINUA POR LA SALIDA, si pasa esto tenes muchisimo offset en la salida del LM , y para solucionar eso vas a tener que leer para atras como lo soluciono mucha gente.


----------



## luis_e

Hola nuevamente, gracias por sus comentarios, por lo que veo, todos  tuvieron problemas con las distintas versiones, por lo que creo que  ninguna está libre de problemas.
Les cuento que hace un rato terminé  de armar y probar la versión LM311+IR2110, el resultado, exactmente el  mismo que la sin IR2110. El problema, como ya suponía que iba a pasar,  la salida oscila solamente a 117KHz, no llega ni a palos a los 250KHz  que deberían ser.
La verdad no se que pasa, revisé todos los  componentes, la posición, las pistas, ect. En esta versión no tanto,  pero la otra sin el IR lo hice mil veces! Hasta armé dos placas  distintas, con componentes nuevos, comprados tanto en digikey como en  los lugares locales, creo que probé todas las posibilidades. Debo decir  que no tuve ningún problema grave con el arranque, sólo un par de  cositas mínimas (un cap al revez y un par de puentesitos), las dos  versiones (en total tres amplis) arrancaron de una, el ampli anda,  amplifica, no calienta (la versión sin IR calienta un poco bastante),  pero no llega a esa maldita frecuencia de oscilación!!
Respecto al  offset de salida que comentan, en realidad no es una componente  continua, sino que es una onda senoidal que está desfazada del centro,  por eso si la miden con un multímetro les va a dar un voltaje DC; por  más que ajusten el offset, la 'DC' esa va a estar, solo que va a quedar  equilibrada y si la miden el promedio va a dar cero. 
En mi caso,  esta vez, la salida es una señal senoidal de 117KHz y casi 4Vpp con un  poco de ruido del switcheo de los mosfets. Les dejo una captura del  osciloscopio. 
La prueba está hecha sobre la versión IR con una  fuente de +-42V, un subwoofer de 4ohm, cap del filtro 680nF (no tenía de  1.5uF) y la bobina tiene más de 33uH (creo que 50) y es de núcleo de  aire (con el núcleo de ferrite en la versión sin el IR el ruido ese no  existe). Como les comenté, se comporta exactamente igual a la versión  sin el IR, solo que esta vez no hice prueba de sonido, va a quedar para  mañana.
El tema del ruido audible que yo comento es como si los  agudos tendrían mucha mayor ganacia que los medios o los bajos, y se  alcanza a escuchar ese ruidito como un soplido, pero bastante fuerte.

Por las dudas alguna no tiene una captura de osciloscopio de la salida de su ampli andando (con la entrada a masa)? Así al menos voy a saber a que frecuencia funciona el de ustedes.

Saludos y gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## Mslbrll

Luis, cuando tenia los mios andando, la frecuencia nunca llego a ser 250khz era mucho menor, fijate a apartir de aca que comento este problema, eso si, para subir la frecuencia de oscilacion del amplit enes que cambiar C1 junto con la bobina y el capacitor del filtro, esta info la saque del foro diyaudio donde comentan este mismo amplificador.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/519492/ _
PD: Encontre el enlace de diyaudio donde dice como subir la freq de oscilacion

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/clas...200-watts-using-2-mosfets-68.html#post2394560


----------



## luis_e

Antes que nada, feliz año nuevo!!
Mslbrll dió la casualidad que justo  esa parte no la leí! La verdad hay tanta información que es muy difícil  leerla toda! Gracias por esos enlaces, después de leer bastante, pude  encontrar una solución a medias, ahora oscila arriba de 250KHz!!!  Los  cambios que hice fueron: la R de 10K la cambié a 3.3K y el cap de 330pF  lo bajé a 100pF, con eso la frecuencia subió considerablemente!
Ahora  sigo con el problemita del ruido (veo que vos no lo tuviste, por  suerte!) cuando la fuente de audio está en pausa. Lo pude reducir  bastante cambiando la R de 47K de la entrada por una de 22K, y subiendo  el cap de 100pF de la entrada por dos de 470pF en paralelo (no tenia de  1nF). 
Le hice una FFT a la salida con el osciloscopio, y veo un pico  a 250KHz junto a otros dos mas pequeños (un 20%) a unos 235 y 265KHz, y  casualmente otro de la misma amplitud a unos 10-15KHz, que varía su  frecuencia justo como lo hacen esos dos piquitos. Creo que debo tener  algún problema de batidos de señal, pero ni idea contra que... :/
Mañana voy a probar con la entrada de audio, a ver si se puede eliminar el sumbido molesto ese. 
La  versión con el IR no me gusta el pop al prender y apagar, pero trabaja  muchísimo más frio que la versión sin IR (ambas con el LM).
Lo que  más me llama la atención es que a las dos versiones les hice el mismo  cambio, y las dos cambiaron su frecuencia de trabajo en la misma  proporción. Las bobinas que usé para las pruebas son las mismas en todos  los casos, y la que mejor anda, tiene en teoría 33uH. Está hecha con un  toroide T130-2, y calculada con el mini ring core calculator, así que  supongo que está dentro de ese valor. 
Mañana subo algunas fotos de lo que comenté, no tengo la cámara ahora.

Saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Luis, me alegro que hayas avanzado un poco, pero te comento que el problema del ruido lo tuve siempre, lo que paso es que con los primeros parlantes que yo tenia, nos eescuchaba un ruidito agudo en el tweter (porque los tenia lejos de mi) cuando puse otros parlantes mas cerca ahi me di cuenta que estaba presente este sonido.

Despues por falta de tiempo lso deje de lado y no me puse a revisar bien que podia ser, pero no era un ruido que afectara tanto el sonido final, pero si me era molesto.

Para bajr el offset de salida, pone en serie con R7 un cap de 10-22uF. Y si no va vas a tener que hacer la modificacion con el preset apra el lm.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

miren muchachos , parece que he perdido mi resumen de lo mas importante sobre el ampli NO UCD , alguien me puede decir como aumentar la frecuencia de conmutacion en este ampli ?


----------



## Mslbrll

-.- esta en la pagina anterior


----------



## Mslbrll

Luis, te dejo unas imagenes de la señal de salida que tengo en el ampli, esto es oscilando sin señal de entrada y con señal de entrada.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Yo me referia al NO UCD , igual ya encontre la info , para aumentar la frecuencia hay que bajar el valor del capacitor C9 de 820 pico


----------



## homer

Hola como andan espero que bien, entreteniendome con el armado del ampli ucd, sorteando varios errores mios logre que salga a flote aunque, con problemas de calentamiento en los irf 9530 y 630 y ruido de fondo constante; se cambio solamente los zener a 4,7 para que se aproxime a los +-3v del comparador logrando apenas llegar a 10v en los zener de 12v usando una fuente +-34/10A mi consulta es sobre la ganancia hfe de los tr discretos si tienen que ser iguales entre si y que tanto influye en el funcionamiento en general... saludos a ejtagle. 

Pd:despues subo fotos del laburo realizado.


----------



## rlcapo

Hola, se puede calcular el inductor en la pagina de Pronine con un carrete de estos?
gracias


----------



## carlosjofernandez

no , no se puede, yo lo hago con este : http://www.miscel.dk/MiscEl/miscel.html


----------



## rlcapo

Hola compañeros,la primera bobina que hago, qué les parece? 30uh 4.8A single layer.
saludos


----------



## aldemarar

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola compañeros,la primera bobina que hago, qué les parece? 30uh 4.8A single layer.
> saludos



compañero te quedo muy buena,cuantas bueltas le diste y que calibre de alambre usaste y el diametro de la bobina cual es


----------



## rlcapo

Hola, Esa fue la primera que hice, ahora me salen mejor jeje, le di 30 vueltas de alambre calibre 15 en un tubo de estos de 46mm de diámetro.

saludos


----------



## rlcapo

Hola, ¿habrá algún problema si pongo el condensador de 1uf dentro del nucleo de aire de la bobina?
saludos


----------



## lizan

Me interesa saber que capacitores  usar en este amplificador , por las dudas ¿alguien lo armó?http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/icon_wink.gif


----------



## Tacatomon

lizan dijo:


> Me interesa saber que capacitores  usar en este amplificador , por las dudas ¿alguien lo armó?http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/icon_wink.gif



Toda  la info relacionada con ese amplificador la encuentras acá:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Saludos!!!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Muchachos , algo que les puede servir, si el ampli NO-UCD (en la etapa de pruebas) no suena salvo cuando ponen el potenciometro a muy alto volumen entonces el capacitor C9 de 820 pico esta mal : o sea uds pidieron un cap de 820 picofaradios y le dan un cap que dice "820" , esto significa 82 picos , el cap tiene que decir "821". espero les sirva.


----------



## hell_fish

Hola a todos quisiera saber como irían los snubber que se comentaron muy atrás en los mensajes, como ubicar la resistencia y el condensador para el mosfet canal n y el de canal p.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

La red snubber va de igual manera que en este ampli: http://bit.ly/1aIqP2L

Saludos al foro!


----------



## hell_fish

solo para a clarar irian así ?


----------



## carlosjofernandez

hell_fish dijo:


> solo para a clarar irian así ?



asi es , es OBLIGATORIO los snubbers , porque sino : BUM !


----------



## hell_fish

-El amplificador debe alimentarse con una tensión simétrica de contínua, no regulada, de +/-40 volts aprox (nunca debe superar los 50 volts)

Con 45 estaría casi al limite pero seria seguro alimentarlo con eso ? Gracias


----------



## mogolloelectro

yo lo alimentaba con +/-48v y nunca se quemo pero igual siempre esta el riesgo....


----------



## clother

hola amigos ya termine de armar mi amplificador swithc pero cuando lo alimente con 43 o 43 vcc se me quemo una resistencia de 220 ohm que es R7 y el mosfet del canal negativo se me cortocircuito.. :S que podria ser ????



imagend de mi amplificador


----------



## MemphisJr

Buenas Foreros.

Bueno les comprato un problema que tengo con el Amp, para ser mas precisos son el PCB de diego german que use por comodidad,bueno el ampli funciona perfectamente y anduvo a la primera pero al momento de subirle un tanto pasa un punto en el que cruje o distorciona por decir algo y lo estoy usando con un subwoofer Memphis de doble bobina de 4Ω en serie osea 8Ω y esta alimentado con +-42v y un filtrado 8000 uF por rama ,el inductor esta como el recomendado de 100UH con alambre de 16 AWG y el unico cambio que tiene es que en lugar del IRF9530 tiene el IRF9540 por que no lo tenian y bueno adjunto unos fotos:













No son los mejores puntos pero.......bueno =)
Sin mas por el momento me despido.
saludos.


----------



## djwash

Y el disipador en los mosfet? Que fuente usas? El problema que tienes suele estar ligado a la escasa corriente que es capaz de proveer la fuente. Que caracteristicas tiene el transformador? Medi el nucleo para saber la potencia estimada que puede manejar. Tambien puede ser el calibre de los cables que vienen de la fuente cuando son medios finos pasa eso.


----------



## MemphisJr

Pues el Trafo me alimentaba sin problemas un TDA7294, supongo que no es muy similiar,el trafo tiene 2 devanados uno de +-38(centro y extremos internos) y el otro de +-42(los dos de los extremos y el centro) por esos 2 devanados no esoty seguro de la potencia que maneje,adjunto unas fotos para mas detalle







Gracias =D


----------



## hell_fish

¿Para medir la potencia aproximada que da este amplificador podría medir la tensión a la salida del parlante con un multimetro en alterna y utilizar Prms=Vcc*Vcc/R ? Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## djwash

MemphisJr dijo:


> Pues el Trafo me alimentaba sin problemas un TDA7294, supongo que no es muy similiar,el trafo tiene 2 devanados uno de +-38(centro y extremos internos) y el otro de +-42(los dos de los extremos y el centro) por esos 2 devanados no esoty seguro de la potencia que maneje,adjunto unas fotos para mas detalle
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/042213154649_zpsb2ca55b4.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/Foto0879_zps3848cd43.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Gracias =D



Para estimar la potencia que puede entregar un transformador debes tomar algunas medidas del nucleo y hacer un par de calculos.

Fijate aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...on-transformador-lineal-hierro-silicio-69661/

Con el resultado puedes saber si sirve para este amplificador, aproximadamente que amperaje entrega a la tension que lo han bobinado, trabajar un ampli con poca corriente puede traerte graves problemas.


----------



## hell_fish

Encontré en otro post esta formula: Prms=Vcc*Vcc/2R para la potencia respecto al voltaje de alimentación pero lo que quiero es verificar esa potencia con el multimetro hay algunos post sobre medir la potencia de amplificadores entonces la formula comentada en el post anterior puede aplicar a este ampli?


----------



## ssyn

Asi me quedo, es el pcb de ejtagle, espero les guste


----------



## Fogonazo

ssyn dijo:


> http://youtu.be/fAe6MXtSvo4
> 
> 
> Asi me quedo, es el pcb de ejtagle, espero les guste





Para una sola placa me daba muy buen resultado colocar la tinta directamente sobre la manigueta, se desperdicia menos y queda menos por limpiar.


----------



## hell_fish

¿Como puedo corroborar la potencia de este amplificador? lo puedo hacer midiendo la alterna en la salida y la formula Prms=Vcc*Vcc/R?


----------



## CHUWAKA

me parece que no preguntas biem por eso no te responden hell_fish


----------



## hell_fish

Así parece, en mi ampli la salida alcanza 20Vpp con 1.3Vpp a la entrada ¿eso me daria 100w sobre 4 ohm ? lo alimento con +-43 y el disipador alcanza temperaturas de hasta 80°C el del canal P es el causante del tanto calor el otro va fresco alguna solucion ?


----------



## mogolloelectro

entre muchas cosas estas usando el mosfet irf9630 en el canal p si es asi prueba con un irf9640 que maneja mas corriente y queda mas equilibrado con el irf630 yo lo use asi y no subio sobre 40 grados de temperatura en pruebas con +/-48v y 1.5 ohms en la salida (pero use bobina de aire en la salida)


----------



## guille2

hell_fish dijo:


> Así parece, en mi ampli la salida alcanza 20Vpp con 1.3Vpp a la entrada ¿eso me daria 100w sobre 4 ohm ? lo alimento con +-43 y el disipador alcanza temperaturas de hasta 80°C el del canal P es el causante del tanto calor el otro va fresco alguna solucion ?



Hola, este ampli suele tener problemas con los drivers bc327 y 337, revisa que sean de buena calidad y que las patas no esten cambiadas. ponelos en el medidor de hfe del tester y la posicion que te da valor mas alto es la correcta. saludos


----------



## hell_fish

Ya he cambiado los drivers varias veces, también los mosfet de salida y el problema continua.


----------



## hell_fish

Probare el UCD tengo todos los componentes pero el capacitor 680n a 100v lo conseguí pero a 2kv son mucho mas pequeños que los que se ve en el pcb y azules tendré problemas por eso ?


----------



## juaneoy77

Hola a todos, estuve leyendo bastante el post y me gusto mucho la idea de armar un amplificador clase D, lo quiero usar para un amplificador de bajo. Mi idea era usarlo con un parlante sólo de 8 ohm, supongo que debería entregar alrededor de 100W de potencia de salida. Antes de mandarme a construirlo les queria pedir ayuda con la fuente, de qué tension/corriente/capacitancia en las ramas me recomiendan la fuente para usarlo con 8 ohm de carga???? Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** saludos haber montado este amplificador encantadora y estoy impresionado por su potencia y calidad de sonido posible
ser modificado por lo que utiliza IRFP250 en etapa de salida
ambos MOSFETs NChannel
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## CHICHARRA

para ir mas seguro cual seria la bobina mas recomendada para que el ampli no ucd funcione bien del todo es decir capacitor +inductancia


----------



## tritonsat

CHICHARRA dijo:


> para ir mas seguro cual seria la bobina mas recomendada para que el ampli no ucd funcione bien del todo es decir capacitor +inductancia


.Hola amigos yo probe con tres toroide de pc y me funciono bien .


----------



## crazysound

tritonsat dijo:


> .Hola amigos yo probe con tres toroide de pc y me funciono bien .



Hola tritonsat, tendrías que postear unas fotos de como te quedaron las bobinas que te funcionaron..

Saludos..


----------



## blacksoul

Hola a todos
Se que me van a criticar, me diran flojo o lo que sea pero ya estoy cansado de buscar aqui mismo en los foros y leer posibles ayudas.
Lo que quiero saber es, si es que alguien modifico el esquema del amplificador NO UCD agregandole snubers filtros y aumentando las ganancias y si es que le funciono bien, porque leo y leo este mismo tema y aun no puedo encontrar a alguien que lo haya modificado y le haya funcionado completamente.
si alguien me diera una mano (ayuda) le estaria muy agradecido.

cabe mencionar, que yo arme este amplificador NO UCD y funciono junto a una fuente smps publicada en esta misma pagina, el problema era que la fuente no supe filtrarla y como no use un protector de parlantes, al encender se quemaban los mosfets del ampli, junto con eso la frecuencia de la fuente pasaba toda a los parlantes "y se escuchaba".

saludos!


----------



## louro

quero agradecer a Eduardo José Tagle por este aporte ótimo amplificador






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107432&stc=1&d=1395894948



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=107433&stc=1&d=1395895184


----------



## louro

só uma obss 2 diodos da saida da bubina estão invertidos só mudar posição ok


----------



## mogolloelectro

interesante el diseño de louro aunque saltandose la norma del idioma pero se le agradece el aporte
para blacksoul yo el primer amplificador que arme no ucd lo hice monofonico con bobina de nucleo de aire y smps v2 de mariano tuve algunos ruidos pero todo dentro de lo predecible (incluyendo el hecho de que el amplificador no tenia caja estaba puesto sobre una tabla) y lo volvi a usar de forma estereo con la smps 2153 tambien de mariano ya dentro del chasis y a ese si le implante los snubers a la mala (sin modificar tarjeta) pero igual con bobina nucleo de aire ayudan a suprimir parte de las interferencias pero hasta que no ponga el inductor de salida con nucleo no se va a suprimir el ruido
lo de los filtros no se si te refieras a los condensadores de 1000 microfaradios en la salida como los amplificadores de carro si es asi la respuesta es que no hice eso y lo de subirle la ganancia si lo hice y no altero su funcionamiento lo otro es que use irf 630 con irf 9640 para que quedara mas pareja las cargas que ven ambos mosfets y con respecto a el funcionamiento y fallas siempre me funcionaron a la primera tanto estereo como mono y la fuente ir2153 tambien la otra smps 2.0 si me molesto pero era por unos condensadores que me toco subir de valor nada del otro mundo siendo la primera fuente que armaba
si tienes otra inquietud no dudes en consultar


----------



## blacksoul

oh bueno mogolloelectro gracias por mencionar tu experiencia, me sirve mucho eso de "bobina de nucleo de aire" porque yo probé a poner tambien una bobina pero lo hice con un toroide de nucleo de ferrita de una fuente de pc y aunque atenuaba ruidos, independiente del filtro, me daba la impresion de que los ruidos hacían inestable el offset del ampli (a veces al encenderlo se cargaba todo el consumo en 1 solo mosfet entonces o lo desconectaba a tiempo o se quemaba).
tambien debo mencionar que mi fuente smps se trataba de una elevadora de voltage de 12 a +-40v pero mal regulada segun yo porque controlaba entre +40 y -40 osea que cuando se cargaba para una rama del voltaje simetrico el ampli daba +60v y -20v asi que ahora pienso crear 2 fuentes de 40v y unirlas en serie para que asi en caso de cargarse el consumo para una rama que el voltage se vuelva estable (y de paso obtengo más potencia porque ya serian 4 nucleos de ferrita que ocuparía  ).
tengo que mencionar también, que hasta el dia de hoy no entiendo, por qué al conectar mi celular de fuente de audio, el touch se volvía inestable, por eso queria saber que clase de filtros han implementado otros usuarios para suprimir ruidos o interferencias... lo de los snubers que mencionan aquí yo aún no entiendo a que clase de snubers se refieren y donde es que lo ponen.
y de paso, estoy muy interesado en hacer estable este amplificador porque quiero usar 2 en modo full bridge porque yo sé que la calidad de audio de un puente completo es muchísimo más buena  y aqui en el foro a menos que use el hip4080 no voy a encontrar otro ampli clase D full bridge por lo que quiero arriesgarme yo mismo a hacer un ampli así, para luego postearlo aqui y mostrar que se puede.

una ultima cosa: yo por filtros me referia a de alguna manera eliminar los ruidos provenientes de la fuente (no con llenar la placa de capacitores) no sé si con bobinas sea fácil eliminar ruidos de 40 khz y soportar 7A o mas... y tampoco sé si servirá algun capacitor pequeño en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores...

saludos y gracias por la respuesta


----------



## mogolloelectro

Ahí mencionastes algo que pasa en los teléfonos con touch que le conectó a los amplificadores que arme pero sólo pasa cuando no están en un chasis con la tierra adecuada (chasis metálico) y en estos días estaba mostrándole a un colega el interior del amplificador ucd 2110 estéreo con smps de 800w esta montado en una carcaza de Xbox 360 y cuando lo abrí para que viera lo estable de la fuente marcó 170v entre ramas + y - empezó la falla del táctil igual pasa en el que arme tl074 estéreo con ir2153 pero ese tiene pre de tonos y cuando está todo armado trabaja bien aunque ambos tienen ruido de alta frecuencia en las salidas que sólo es perceptible cuando no suena ningún disco o con el volumen cerrado


----------



## Zet@

Hola! Despues de varias pruebas... y de quemar varios componentes, muchos $$$, pude aprender muchas cosas...  con respecto a los ruidos producidos por la propia oscilación del ampli y de la fuente conmutada. Todo se resume en colocarle buenos filtros, bobinados, capacitores, filtros en los cables, cables mallados en la entrada de señal. Los bobinados de salida del ampli bien armados, preferentemente toroide o núcleo EI para que no se escapen muchas EMI. Con todas estas precauciones no deberias tener ningun problema. 
 Ahora tengo montado una unidad de cuatro etas en un gabinete de 1 1/2 rack alimentado con fuente switching y no tengo ningun problema. La verdad esta etapa funciona muy bien...


----------



## crazysound

Te felicito Zet@, esperamos fotos!!! Particularmente me gustaría ver el filtro de salida..

Saludos..


----------



## renzxc

Un saludo para todos,  estoy realizando amplificador calse d ucd discreto y queria que me diera su opinion y sugencias de la pcb que estoy diseñando. muy bueno todos estos proyectos se aprende mucho de ellos tambien.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

amigos les cuento que armeeste amplificador en la version de la pagina 55 que estuve leyendo segun apenas entibiaban pero hay esta el pero despues de 5 minutos se puede deretir estaño casi "jejeje es un desir" lo arme tal cual esta con la diferencia que use los mosfer irf640n y irf9540n por tenerlos ala manos y ser originales pero como todo maracucho primero hacemos y despues preguntamos o en este caso leemos. bueno en fin calienta un lado mas que el otro y segun leo no solo ami me paso esto cual es la mejor solucion cambiar el mosfer que mascalienta por uno que maneje mas corriente o bajar el boltaje al tl084 del lado que calienta respento al sunbido ni se siente pero agregare la resistencia en serie con el capacitor para prevenir y no lamentar les agradesco su colaboracion ya que como lo mencione en un tema no se mucho de clase d lo ensamble para un bajo amplificado y asi no dañar la estetica de mismo


----------



## lizan

Hola Alexander, la primera vez que arme este amplificador tuve este problema cambie por un disipador mas grande y igual con un disipador de pc tipo amd. calentaba demasiado;  pero lo deje funcionando así no pude solucionarlo .lo que si sonaba maravillosamente bien .funciono mas de un año hasta que preste y un corto a la salida lo mato . volvi a armarlo todo nuevo, el mismo problema !!!!  .cambie todos los bcxxx y santo remedio no calentaba nada -nada.  medi la ganancia de los bc que saque estaban alrededor de 90 los que le coloque median cerca de 300 .en mi caso cambiar la bobina de salida nunca influyo en la temperatura solo en la calidad de sonido. para la bobina use 10uh y capcitor 1,5mf. despues de probar muchas.volvi a prestar yyyy.....http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/mmm.gif


----------



## tritonsat

Hola como estas lizan, que potencia lograron sacarle a ese ampli ?


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

amigos si lo arme en el bajo amplificado y el mismo rebote del bajo lo mantiene tibio suena es bello mi miedo era que no moviera el bajo con fuerza pero es lindo el sonido ahora armare la ver de louro gracias al autor de este bello amplificador ahora si creo en la clase d mi  Duda es ahora esta como se carcula la bobina con el tramsformador de monitor de pc  y gracias a todos por sus aporte en verdad el dueño del bajo no noto la diferencia y eso que originalmente trabajaba a +-60 y le coloque un tranformador de +-45 por seguridad


----------



## lizan

hola tritonsat .no mas de unos 170 w. tengo la intención  de subirle un poco la tensión para aumentar su potencia  pero se me hace difícil conseguir un fet canal p mejor que el irf9530 busco el irf6215 pero no puedo dar con el; pero solo por curiosidad  asi como esta me gusta Para mayor potencia tengo en proyecto el ucd con ir2110 y irf240  también del genio de tagle. estoy trabajando con la pcb todavia no pude probarla por cuestiones economicas..Exitos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

Hola lizan en tu aplicación de la no UCD no alcanzastes a probar la combinación de irf 630/9640 a mi me funciona bien con la versión tl 074 y nunca he tenido recalentamiento en los fets y en mi caso use bobina de núcleo de aire de 47 microhenrios y condensador de 0.47 microfaradios con +/-48v de parte de una switching ir 2153 y pre rotel este lo tengo funcionando hace ya más de 3 años aunque la fuente se queda corta de potencia



Por ahí tengo bobinas de 10 microhenrios voy a probar con ellas a ver como funcionan de filtro las obtuve de un teatro en casa Sony y tengo unas 12 bobinas ojalá y funcione con esa combinación lc para ahorrar muchísimo espacio en el próximo que arme


----------



## lizan

mogolloelectro. si probé pero tuve mala suerte me engancharon con una partida de componentes truchos ;algunos volaron con la serie  conectada otros. una hora despues de darle caña moderadamente en ningun caso se  recalentaron.finalmente arruine la placa.


----------



## magomac

Alexander Castellanos dijo:


> amigos si lo arme en el bajo amplificado y el mismo rebote del bajo lo mantiene tibio suena es bello mi miedo era que no moviera el bajo con fuerza pero es lindo el sonido ahora armare la ver de louro gracias al autor de este bello amplificador ahora si creo en la clase d mi  Duda es ahora esta como se carcula la bobina con el tramsformador de monitor de pc  y gracias a todos por sus aporte en verdad el dueño del bajo no noto la diferencia y eso que originalmente trabajaba a +-60 y le coloque un tranformador de +-45 por seguridad



Hola alexander,tengo un diagrama de construcción de esa bobina que preguntas,tal vez te sirva.



Para saber el valor debes medir, depende del material y el gap para saber de cuanto quedará finalmente.
espero sea de ayuda.

slds.


----------



## djstigma

mnicolau dijo:


> El autor de ese amplificador "ejtagle" está en este foro:
> 
> http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales.html
> 
> Donde además de subir el Switchingamp del q hablan acá, subió una versión mejorada UCD de "ultra alta fidelidad" según comentó... Les recomiendo lean sus comentarios.
> 
> Saludos



amigo no logro encontrar la vercion de UCD de "ultra alta fidelidad"
serias tan amable de compartir el link ? muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

djstigma dijo:


> amigo no logro encontrar la vercion de UCD de "ultra alta fidelidad"
> serias tan amable de compartir el link ? muchas gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/


----------



## djstigma

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/



hola fogo como andas ? 
esta es la vercion 2 ? estoy en duda con cual es cual 
gracias amigo


----------



## clother

hola amigos del foro les escribo para comentarles que arme el amplificador Switchingamp pero nada me calienta lo alimento con 40vcc simetricos puse todos los componentes tal cual describe el diagrama menos el cap de 820pf que lo puse ceramico y cuando conecto el bafles apenitas se escucha el sonido y distorcionado tengo que pegar la oreja al bafle no llega ni a 1w medi D6 y tengo 10vcc y en D5 0vcc quisiera saber el porque no tengo sonido potente y ningun dispositivo me calienta uso un trasformador de 12amp


----------



## CHUWAKA

subi por favor fotos esquemas ,asi te pueden ayudar!!!!por favor con los datos que mencionas no se puede,,,saludos.......


----------



## Cdma System

clother dijo:


> hola amigos del foro les escribo para comentarles que arme el amplificador Switchingamp pero nada me calienta lo alimento con 40vcc simetricos puse todos los componentes tal cual describe el diagrama menos el cap de 820pf que lo puse ceramico y cuando conecto el bafles apenitas se escucha el sonido y distorcionado tengo que pegar la oreja al bafle no llega ni a 1w medi D6 y tengo 10vcc y en D5 0vcc quisiera saber el porque no tengo sonido potente y ningun dispositivo me calienta uso un trasformador de 12amp




Compañero sí lees el hilo completo te vas a encontrar con que no sos el único al que le sucedió eso y también vas a encontrar la solución, de paso aprendes a como funciona y por si armas otro y se te presenta otro problema ya vas a saber donde checar.


----------



## joorchh13

Hola foreros, les cuento que estoy armando este ampli y lo voy a alimentar con la fuente dc-dc de Mnicolau. La única modificación que voy a hacer es usar como mosfets de salida el  irf9540 y el irfp250. Mi duda es si con estos podre hacer trabajar este ampli con una carga de 2ohms, consulte con sus hojas de datos y según mis cálculos si podria, pero nunca esta de mas consultar. Disculpen la molestia y gracias de antemano!.


----------



## pandacba

En lugar del IRFP250  deberia ser el IRF540 y ambos en su versión N que son mejores, pero para la potencia de la que hablas son un poco chicos, ya que estos dispositivos sus datos tieen que ver con un trabajo swiching, es  deci un trabajao en clase C en cambio en Audio se trabaja en clase B.
Trabajando al corte saturación presentan baja resistencia en conducción y es por ello que se aprovecha su comportamiento general y tienen ventajas sobre los BJt.
Si no tenes mucha idea de esto, consulta hay mucho tipos de Mosfet muy adecuados, como regla general utilza los propuestos ya que si el proyecto fue armado te garantiza que funcionara bien. En cambio si te largas a modificar sin tener idea, vas a terminar tirando tu dinero y sintiendote frustrado


----------



## joorchh13

Muchas gracias por responder. El problema es que tampoco logro conseguir los mosfets originales del proyecto, te explico mejor mi idea es utilizar el ampli con dos sub. de 4 ohms en paralelo. Teniendo en cuenta que usaría los irf9540 e irf540 (si lo consigo) me recomendas hacer dos canales, o no tendría problemas en mover ambos sub. con un canal trabajando a 2 ohms, con esta impedancia los mosfet estarían soportando a máxima potencia una corriente de 14,4A según mi calculo (40/sqrt(2))/2=14,4 y teniendo en cuenta una onda cuadrada perfecta ambos disiparían algo así como 15 watts cada uno por lo que no veo problema en eso tampoco. Con respecto a lo que mencionas de sus datos y que estos tienen que ver con un trabajo swiching, esto no se aplicaría para este amplificador tambien?. ya que al ser de Clase D los Mosfet trabajan en Corte/saturacion. Por favor corregime si tengo una idea errónea 
 De nuevo gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## guillevelo

Joorch Creo que tenes que tener en cuenta varias cosas como por ejemplo que la impedancia de las bobinas de los parlantes no es 4ohms exacto, que el mosfet calienta y ya no se banca tantos ampers, que aunque sean ondas cuadradas al corte y saturacion igual tienen algo de sobrelapamiento la onda de ambos mosfets con motivo de tener alta fidelidad, en tu caso como es evidente que buscas mover graves y no te afectaria perder un poquitin de fidelidad entonces yo te recomendaria una modificacion un poco mayor al circuito. A lo largo de este foro se explican estas cosas que te voy a decir:
1ro usar BD139 y BD140 en lugar de los bcxxx para manejar mas amperaje.
2do usar 1 irf540n y 2 (dos) irf9450 en paralelo
3ro a los gates de los transistores ponerle una resistencia de 10ohms y un diodo para apagarlos rapidamente, ideal seria el 1n5817.
Repito esto te va a funcionar porque lo tengo probado muchisimas veces. No es lo ideal ya que agregamos distorsion y lo mas logico seria hacer un amplificador con dos mosfet N. Pero es una opcion interesante.

Si te cuesta entender lo que te digo entonces mejor no lo intentes jajaja.
Hay por ahi dando vueltas un pcb modificado de este amplificador para que no sea todo tan pequeño y entren los BDxxx.


----------



## Mushito

La alimentacion de los operacionales no les parece muy vajo el voltaje? (5V) su maxima excursion de señal en el mejor de los casos es de 10V


----------



## crazysound

Hola Mushito, tiene una razón ese valor de tensión. Si mal no recuerdo viene por el lado de la alta velocidad de conmutación que se requiere (o sea, por la frecuencia de trabajo).

Espero que no le haya errado..

Saludos..


----------



## Mushito

Otra observacion: Los transistores que alimentan los mosfet, son clase AB y nesecitan polarizar las junturas Base Emisor, al dejarlas asi como estan existirá distorcion en bajas señales lo que le quitara fidelidad.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mushito dijo:


> Otra observacion: Los transistores que alimentan los mosfet, son clase AB y nesecitan polarizar las junturas Base Emisor, al dejarlas asi como estan existirá distorcion en bajas señales lo que le quitara fidelidad.



 Por favor mas detalles


----------



## Trance

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Mushito, tiene una razón ese valor de tensión. Si mal no recuerdo viene por el lado de la alta velocidad de conmutación que se requiere (o sea, por la frecuencia de trabajo).
> 
> Espero que no le haya errado..
> 
> Saludos..



O sea ¿con más voltaje o hasta +/- 12V conmuta con menos frecuencia de trabajo?


----------



## crazysound

Hola Trance, algo así es, porque tarda más en llegar de cero a positivo. 

Alguien con un poco de teoría lo podría explicar bien?

Saludos..


----------



## Mushito

Cuando las bases del transistor se dejan sin polarizar se produce distorcion por cruce por cero, me refiero a eso. Aqui hay mas detalles.
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/amplifier/amp_7.html


----------



## Fogonazo

Mushito dijo:


> Cuando las bases del transistor se dejan sin polarizar se produce distorcion por cruce por cero, me refiero a eso. Aqui hay mas detalles.
> http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/amplifier/amp_7.html



Eso ocurre en amplificadores Clase AB, este es un amplificador *PWM*


----------



## Mushito

Simulen el amplificador operacional simple con una limentacion de 5V (fuente simetrica) y luego introduscan una señal de 1Vpp con una ganancia de 10, en teoria a la salida deberia de existir 10Vpp, pero... sorpresa..........la señal se recorta por que el operacional entrega como un maximo 5V-1.5V=3.5Vp o sea 7Vpp mas o menos y una señal recortada, por que la amplitid de salida del operacional depende de la alimentacion del mismo

Ok, Sr moderador, voy a simularlo y luego montarlo, porfavor donde puedo descargar el freeware del simulador?

¿donde hay teoria de los amplificadores PWM?


----------



## Fogonazo

Mushito dijo:


> Simulen el amplificador operacional simple con una limentacion de 5V (fuente simetrica) y luego introduscan una señal de 1Vpp con una ganancia de 10, en teoria a la salida deberia de existir 10Vpp, pero... sorpresa..........la señal se recorta por que el operacional entrega como un maximo 5V-1.5V=3.5Vp o sea 7Vpp mas o menos y una señal recortada, por que la amplitid de salida del operacional depende de la alimentacion del mismo
> 
> Ok, Sr moderador, voy a simularlo y luego montarlo, porfavor donde puedo descargar el freeware del simulador?
> 
> ¿donde hay teoria de los amplificadores PWM?



Mira el Link en mi comentario

En este tipo de amplificador *es necesario* un tiempo muerto entre las excursiones positivas y negativas para evitar que ambos MOSFET lleguen a conducir a un mismo tiempo = Cortocircuito debido al tiempo de apagado de los mismos.


----------



## Tatare

Hola a todos veo que a mas de uno le tienta este ampli yo quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar el tl074 por el lm324 ya se que es diferente en la alimentación pero se podría les agradecería su opinión


----------



## Mushito

Yo creo que si se puede, pero el TL esta hecho en base a FET y el LM324 en base a transistores, y los FETs introducen menor ruido


----------



## Tatare

Mmm y tal vez sí se pueda pero hay otro punto a llevar en cuenta el primer operacional requiere fuente simétrica y el segundo fuente simple


----------



## Troubleshooter

Hola a todos. Hice una simulación de este amplificador y según el simulador Multisim 13) funciona; sin embargo, salieron a relucir algunos pequeños detalles, mismos que les comparto con mucho gusto. La aportación es extraordinaria y se agradece en todo lo que vale; sin embargo, es necesario compartir esta información a efecto de que aquellos que estén interesados en construir este amplificador, tomen una decisión informada y, por ende, de riesgo calculado.

La salida del amplificador tiene la fase invertida; es decir, los picos positivos salen como negativos y viceversa. Esto es importante a la hora de ajustar la fase con otros equipos, sobre todo, en sistemas bi-amplificados, tri-amplificados, tetra-amplificados.

Su respuesta a la frecuencia se limita desde 20 Hertz hasta 15 KHz y, a partir de ahí, su ganancia es muy limitada. Lo anterior, significa que los amantes de los armónicos, que embellecen casi cualquier obra musical, no gustarán de este amplificador. Una potencial solución sería modificar el filtro paso bajo de la salida a riesgo de sobre-calentar los voice coils de las bocinas, sobre todo, las de medios y agudos. Si este equipo se usa para amplificar graves en equipos bi, tri, y tetra-amplificados, la respuesta a la frecuencia no sería un problema.

El último punto que les comparto tiene que ver con la falta de tiempo muerto entre el encendido y el apagado de los MOSFETS de salida. Al no existir una zona de tiempo muerto al conmutar estos dos transistores, se generan picos de corriente de hasta 100 amperios circulando a través de los drenes y las fuentes de los MOSFETS de salida. Aunque la duración de estos picos varia entre los 50 y los 500 nanosegundos, estamos hablando de corrientes instantáneas de más de 100 amperios. Si la impedancia de salida de la fuente de alimentación empleada tiende a cero, aunque ésta no tenga la capacidad real de proporcionar 100 amperios de manera sostenida, sí la tendrá para proporcionar los 100 amperes en intervalos de 500 nS (f=2.5 MHz). La intensidad de estas elevadas demandas de corriente hacia los transistores de salida, sumada a la alta frecuencia a la que se producen (2.5 MHz), le indexará a todo el sistema (fuentes de alimentación, transistores de salida, puntos de soldadura, pistas de circuito impreso, etc.) un desgaste prematuro. En pocas palabras, el diseño no es apto para uso cotidiano debido al elevado estrés al que está sujeto todo el circuito de potencia; es decir, tarde o temprano se producirá una falla catastrófica. No debemos olvidar que 100 amperios son 100 amperios a cualquier voltaje.

Les comparto una foto de los resultados de la simulación. Los picos anaranjados y rojos corresponden a estos picos de alta corriente. La escala vertical es de 500 mV por cuadro. Para graficar esta condición, puse una resistencia de 0.01 Ohms entre cada fuente y cada MOSFET. Luego, calculé la corriente a través de la Ley de Ohms. 1 Voltio entre 0.01 Ohms, es igual a 100 Amperios. Como se puede apreciar, esta generación de picos de corriente elevada es mayor durante la porción negativa de la señal amplificada, es decir, de la señal positiva desde el origen

Por último, les comparto que construí el circuito y efectivamente la simulación le hace honor a la realidad. Como proyecto lúdico y de experimentación, este aporte es magnífico; sin embargo, para armar un componente de audio de uso cotidiano, sería tanto como poner a un lobo a cuidar un rebaño de ovejas... por muy bien alimentado que esté dicho lobo, tarde o temprano sentirá hambre y su verdadera naturaleza saldrá a la superficie. Hacer circular 100 amperios por un circuito que no está diseñado para ello, tarde o temprano se manifestará a través de severas consecuencias...

Saludos y pues aquí les dejo esta información... En conclusión, se requiere una banda muerta entre el apagado de un transistor de salida y el encendido del siguiente y viceversa.


----------



## crazysound

Muy buena info!!

Podrías postear la simulación?

Gracias.


----------



## Troubleshooter

Hola crazysound. La foto subida corresponde a la simulación. Puedo subir el archivo de la simulación para aquellos que tengan multisim y la verifiquen por sí mismos; mientras tanto, voy a generar fotos individuales de cada análisis para ampliar la comprensión de estos hallazgos. Un saludo muy cordial.



Quiero aclarar algunos puntos: Le puse fuentes de alimentación de más/menos 45 VDC, cambié el operacional por un MC33079D para disponer de un mejor Slew Rate, más corriente de salida disponible y mejor desempeño en cuanto a la distorsión. El MC33079D es un amplificador operacional que se utiliza en la etapa de entrada de equipos de audio profesionales de hasta 7,000 Watts RMS de potencia de salida como los son los amplificadores de audio alemanes de la marca CAMCO, series Vortex 6, Vortex 8 y 200V. Su desempeño es extraordinario. Así mismo, utilicé MOSFETS diferentes (mayor capacidad de corriente, menor resistencia de encendido). El filtro paso-bajo de salida también está modificado, es decir, le puse uno de mayor orden para hacerlo más selectivo.

Leyendo algunas de las participaciones en este foro, sobre este amplificador y sobre este filtro paso-bajo, me doy cuenta de que para algunas personas aún no está claro de por qué se necesita. La respuesta es simple. Este es un amplificador digital a base de un modulador de ancho de pulso, el cual, funciona a frecuencias de 100 KHz aproximadamente. Si no existiese este filtro de salida, en lugar de ver la forma senoidal del audio amplificado, veríamos un tren de pulsos con una amplitud de 90 VPP y de duty-cycle variable. Si le alimentamos este tren de pulsos directamente a las bocinas, las estaríamos quemando irremediablemente por razones obvias (90 VPP en una bobina de 4 Ohms equivalen a una potencia aparente de más de 2,000 Watts Pico); en cambio, al utilizar un filtro paso bajo, esa frecuencia de 100 KHz no logra pasar por el filtro y entonces sólo tenemos presente en las bocinas, el voltaje promedio que se produce a través de esos pulsos de duty-cycle variable. Para comprender mejor este punto utilizaremos este ejemplo: Si tenemos una señal cuadrada con una amplitud de 10 voltios pico a pico, con una frecuencia de 1,000 Hertz, y con un ciclo de trabajo (duty-cycle) del 50%, en realidad, ya no tendríamos 10 voltios sino 5; es decir, el producto que resulta de multiplicar el valor de la amplitud por el ciclo de trabajo. Cuando utilizamos el filtro de salida en este amplificador, lo que hacemos en realidad es obtener el producto real de la amplitud de la señal de salida, multiplicado por el ciclo de trabajo, e integrado en el tiempo. Para los amantes de la electrónica a detalle, la explicación sería más o menos así: Un amplificador tipo D inicia a partir de un diferenciador que es el que convierte la señal de entrada en un tren de pulsos de ancho variable. Luego, a la salida de dicho amplificador, el filtro es el proceso inverso de dicha diferenciación; es decir, es un integrador, que le devuelve a la señal amplificada su forma original. Sin este filtro a la salida, evidentemente se incrementa la respuesta del amplificador a altas frecuencias; sin embargo, destruiría a las bocinas porque éstas estarían integrando la portadora de 100 Khz con su correspondiente ciclo de trabajo.

Les proporciono unas fotos más grandes de la simulación para que observen mejor los picos de 100 Amperios de los cuales les comenté en mi participación anterior. Así mismo, les comparto otra toma del circuito siendo simulado, en la cual, podrán ver que con una carga de 4 Ohms a la salida, el amplificador proporciona casi 220 Watts RMS de potencia.

Saludos cordiales a todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Troubleshooter dijo:


> Quiero aclarar algunos puntos: Le puse fuentes de alimentación de más/menos 45 VDC,* cambié el operacional por un MC33079D para disponer de un mejor Slew Rate*, más corriente de salida disponible y mejor desempeño en cuanto a la distorsión.


El MC tiene 7 V/us de S.R. mientras que el TL074 tiene 13 V/us... que buscás bajando el slew rate???


----------



## Troubleshooter

Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Gracias por comentar y por enriquecer estos temas. Respondiendo a tu amable pregunta, te puedo comentar que opté por un Slew-Rate más adecuado a la frecuencia de trabajo del diferenciador de este modulador, la cual, se encuentra alrededor de los 100 KHz. De acuerdo con la fórmula SR=2ΠfV, tenemos que el SR requerido para esta aplicación es de 2*3.1416*100,000*10, o sea, de 6.28 v/µS. Este valor se aproxima al SR del MC33079.

Ya que el SR es la velocidad con la que una señal cambia de un estado a otro y viceversa, su adecuación a la necesidad real del sistema redunda en limitar el famoso "ringing" u oscilación parásita derivada del sobre-estimulo a la etapa de entrada de un circuito retroalimentado y,  debido a que este es precisamente un circuito retroalimentado, cualquier perturbación en la salida se reflejará en la entrada y viceversa. Entonces, limitando el SR a la frecuencia natural de trabajo del mismo (100 KHz) y a los niveles de transición de su salida (±5V), reducimos este "ringing" y el famoso "crosstalk" que pudiera presentarse si es que se construye una versión de un amplificador de dos o más canales alimentados a partir de fuentes de alimentación comunes.

Aunque el TL074 es una magnífica pieza, el MC33079 me agrada más para esta aplicación. El SR del MC33079 es justo el que requiere este circuito; presenta mucho menos ruido que el TL074 (4.5nV/√Hz contra 18nV/√HZ); tiene mucha menos distorsión que el TL074 (0.002% contra 0.01%); mucho más bajo voltaje de offset (0.15 mV contra 13 mV) y cuenta con diodos anti-descarga electrostática en las entradas.

Ambos operacionales funcionan en la aplicación; sin embargo, el MC33079 produce mejores resultados. Se nota la diferencia al escuchar este amplificador con ambas versiones de amplificador operacional.

Saludos cordialísimos!!!



Perdón por acaparar la palestra... olvidé mencionar que las etapas de salida del TL074 tienen una capacidad de ± 1.6 mA máximo (según la temperatura) y que las del MC33079 rebasan los ±29 mA. Si hacemos los cálculos correspondientes, resulta que el operacional que alimenta a los primeros transistores deberá proporcionar hasta 6.03 mA para encenderlos. El MC33079 rebasa por mucho este requerimiento. Es cuestión de preferencias, pero el mejor integrado para esta aplicación, sin duda alguna será el que ustedes decidan utilizar en su caso.

Un abrazo!

*Edit:*



Tatare dijo:


> Hola a todos veo que a mas de uno le tienta este ampli yo quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar el tl074 por el lm324 ya se que es diferente en la alimentación pero se podría les agradecería su opinión



Hola Tatare... El LM324 te puede servir. La configuración de sus terminales es igual a la del TL074 y por la alimentación, es prácticamente igual. Las diferencias que pudiera presentar no son tan importantes por el momento. Ponlo en un "socket" para que lo puedas remover sin necesidad de desoldarlo y posteriormente puedas reemplazarlo por el TL074, el TL084, el MC33079 o cualquier otro amplificador operacional cuádruple.
Saludos cordiales...

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​


----------



## yordisdj

Buenas muchacho me diri*J*o a usted*ES* con la intension de aprender mas sobre el ir2010 ya que e estado armando el amplificador pero no o*b*tengo los voltaje*S* simét*R*icos en mi*S* *MOSFET´s*  de salida.


----------



## Troubleshooter

yordisdj dijo:


> Buenas muchacho me diri*J*o a usted*ES* con la intension de aprender mas sobre el ir2010 ya que e estado armando el amplificador pero no o*b*tengo los voltaje*S* simét*R*icos en mi*S* *MOSFET´s*  de salida.



Hola "yordisdj":
Cuando el amplificador está funcionando y, si mides desde el "SOURCE" del M2 (IRFP250) hasta el "DRAIN" del M1 (IRFP250), debes tener 80 voltios corriente directa o el voltaje que exista entre tu fuente negativa y tu fuente positiva. Luego, entre el "SOURCE" y el "DRAIN" del M2 (IRFP250) debes tener pulsos de 80VPP a la frecuencia de tu oscilador (alrededor de 100 KHz) y con ciclo de trabajo variable. Los voltajes de los "GATEs" de cada MOSFET los debes medir entre el "SOURCE" y el "GATE" de cada uno de ellos y lo que deberás ver ahí son pulsos de alrededor de 10 voltios con una frecuencia de alrededor de 100 KHz y con ciclo de trabajo variable. Si los mides a tierra, los valores que obtengas no tendrán sentido. Si tienes un osciloscopio, conéctalo a la red de alimentación (115 VAC) a través de un transformador de aislamiento (115 VAC - 115 VAC) y podrás hacer estas mediciones con mayor claridad. No creo que puedas medir el voltaje entre el "DRAIN" y el "SOURCE" del M2 y entre el "SOURCE" y el "DRAIN" del M1 con un multímetro. 

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## yordisdj

Hermano buenas gracias por responder me dirijo a ti para decirte que yo e visto y e reparado varios amplificadores y todos sin distincion si son mofet o transitores bjt pnp o npn todos tienen voltaje simetrico si mido de la pata del centro que seria la pata 2 que es el drain hacia las patas 1 que es gate  deberia dar 80v (-) y de la pata 2 a la pata 3 que es el source deberia dar 80v(+)



Otra cosa que quisiera saber es si saben como se mide el ir2010 para saber si esta malo o no


----------



## chinoelvago

hola como estan arme la version de diego german y lo alimento con +-33v y ala salida tengo 33+v ya cambie los IRF9530 y los bd y el 2n5551 y todo sigue igual me podrian orientar gracias

*Edit:*
ha y diodo zener de 12v empieza a calentar el que esta conectado al 2n5551


----------



## chinoelvago

Listo ya esta arreglado jaja ,ambie todos los zener y listo muy bueno el ampli


----------



## mostrin

Como hiciste la bobina de salida si se puede saber con que calibre ,no de vuletas .


----------



## chinoelvago

hola la bobina la hice de aire los cálculos lo saque de esta pagina http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
use un carretel estaño, en cuanto al calibre 4 x 0.5 mm trenzado depues subo imagenes
suerte


----------



## mostrin

gracias y te funciono bien no se calienta


----------



## chinoelvago

Ha me hiciste acordar calienta el un poco el 2n5551 lo alimente con -+33 volts y una carga de 6 ohms suena un poco mas lo graves pero no se nota mucho debe ser por la bobina de 100uh despuea lo pruebo con mas tension y con 8ohms


----------



## mostrin

Muchas gracias ya que solo me falta hacer la bobina para terminarlo


----------



## FREDY ESNEIDER

hola buenos dias mi pregunta es como se hace la bobina de la salida a parlantes de 47

para el amplificador de este tema les agradesco


----------



## tritonsat

Hola podes probar con un toroide de una fuente de PC, yo use ese.y me anda bien


----------



## guillevelo

Los toroides de fuentes de pc tengo entendido de que no son buenos para esto. En que te basas para decir anda bien, en alguna medicion? Yo despues de muchos calculos y pruebas y mediciones llegue a la conclusion de que lo mejor es una ferrita tipo EE33 de fuente de pc fabricandole un gap de 1mm y dandole 18 vueltas.


----------



## Tatare

No se si sea buena idea pero estaría bueno experimentar con el filtro pasa bajos de los crossover pasivos.


----------



## guillevelo

Esos filtros pasabajos tienen en el mejor de lo casos nucleos de hierro que sirven para frecuencias bajas... pero para esto no seria ideal ya que la frecuencia de corte deberia rondar los 22khz y el nucleo de hierro es muy poco lineal. Hay aleaciones especiales para este tipo de aplicaciones. Toroides que incluso usan las potencias de marcas conocidas. La macana es que esos torides tenes que pedirlos en EEUU.


----------



## Tatare

Yo tengo uno crossover pasivo y tiene un pasa bajo con núcleo de ferrita y un pasa medios con núcleos de feritas también, el caso es que no se hasta que frecuencia se comportaría bien ah y esto lo traía un módulo clase d de 250wrms pero antes de entrar al crossover tenía otro filtro pasa bajo que era el principal.


----------



## guillevelo

Si es ferrita seguro trabaja bien tiene que andar bien el material. El tema seria calcular las vueltas ahora. Los nucleos de ferrita que mas andan dando vueltas se saturan muy rapido. Mientras mas alto es el valor AL de un nucleo mas rapido se satura. Pero si esa ferrita fue usaba para un pasabajo entonces te sirve


----------



## FREDY ESNEIDER

hola señores  sera que ustedes  me podria hacer el favor de darme los planos del circuito
de este amplificador que sirva esque hice uno   ino me funciono le agradesco


----------



## ejtagle

FREDY ESNEIDER dijo:


> hola señores  sera que ustedes  me podria hacer el favor de darme los planos del circuito
> de este amplificador que sirva esque hice uno   ino me funciono le agradesco



Está en el primer post... 

Este amplificador lo diseñe yo, hace ya 7 años... Es anterior al UCD. He oido varias críticas al mismo, y yo mismo tengo algunas, esa fué la razón del UCD posterior.

Por ahí leí que este amplificador no tiene deadtime entre encendido de mosfets. Eso no es cierto: El circuito que maneja los mosfets tiene un área muerta en la cual ambos mosfets están apagados: Esa área muerta es cuando la salida del último amplificador operacional tiene su tensión de salida comprendida entre -0.7v y +0.7v. Si el slew rate del amplificador es de 7v/uS, eso significa que el deadtime será de (0.7-(-0.7))*1uS/13v = 100nS que es mucho más que suficiente para esta aplicación 

Lo que no me gustó de este diseño, y por eso el cambio al UCD que hice posteriormente, es que el inductor de salida queda fuera del lazo de realimentación, por lo que ese inductor tiene que ser realmente muy bueno para no introducir más distorsión al sonido... Y eso es muy difícil...

Saludos!


----------



## jestrada8

amigo arme ese mismo amplificador y la calidad es exelente y muy economico, ademas lo tengo fullbridge con 50-0-50 y me alcanzo 300w rms:


----------



## crazysound

Hola jestrada8, podrías subir el circuito que has armado?

Saludos..


----------



## carbajal

Buenas tardes a todos, les comento que arme el circuito y anda de maravillas, no calientan para nada los mosfet, los drivers un poquito pero no exagerado, pero a alto volumen empieza a distorcionar, le coloque un inductor de las de pc, calienta a morir, me imagino que no es el adecuado, solo lo hice por probar, pero me pregunto si no hay que agregarle algun capacitor de poliester en paralelo antes de la bobina asi como tiene el UCD. Agradeceria cualquier informacion. Gracias.


----------



## tritonsat

Hola Carbajal , proba con dos toroide de fuente de PC en serie para que no te caliente tanto,un abrazo


----------



## mostrin

dos toroides juntos  y sobre ellos bobinar 38 vueltas calibre 18 estaria bien ?


----------



## Quercus

El núcleo debería ser T130-2, T157-2.

  Es algo que se ha comentado muchas veces, si no tienen un toroide adecuado, lo mejor es hacerlo con núcleo de aire. Los toroides de PC *NO VALEN. 

*   Y que no sea de un solo hilo, sabiendo los amperios de salida, colocar un hilo de 0.3mm aprox por amperio haciendo un entorchado, esto vale para núcleo de aire, para toroide, para  E”…”IE” con GAP,  lo que sea. 



carbajal dijo:


> …pero me pregunto si no hay que agregarle algun capacitor de poliester en paralelo antes de la bobina asi como tiene el UCD. Agradeceria cualquier informacion. Gracias.


  En la ultima recomendación de que tengo noticia, creo recordar que su diseñador recomendaba una salida como la del UCD con IR2110:

   30uH de bobina y 1,5uF de condensador.


----------



## carbajal

Gracias por sus comentarios, definitivamente los toroides de pc no funcionan, estuve haciendo varias pruebas e hice una bobina con nucleo de aire, segui las especificiaciones de la pagina pronine pero no me funciono ya que la portadora se colaba y calento el driver, no me di cuenta hasta que comenzo a charlear y cuando lo toque estaba hirviendo, lo daño, en fin segui buscando bobinas y probe varias, definitivamente para tener un sonido limpio a la salida tiene que ser superbueno el filtro segun comenta ejtagle, por eso la version ucd ha de ser mejor. Ah, algo mas no se si alguien mas ha hecho pruebas, pero al colocar el capacitor de 1.5uf en paralelo con la serie de bombilla (por precaucion las pruebas siempre se deben hacer con el) el foco prende en su totalidad, al quitar el capacitor el bombillo se apaga totalmente, no hay consumo, estoy haciendo pruebas para determinar q es lo q esta fallando porque el circuito en general es muy bueno, porque suena, no calienta, solo es de encontrar el filtro adecuando, es decir una bobina de salida adecuada.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola carbajal te comento que hecho varias placas y no me han dado problema alguno ala hora de colocar el filtro en paralelo despues del inductor, reviza a que frecuencia este oscilando el circuito, deberia estar entre 200 y 250 kilohertz, por lo demas es un excelente circuito arranca ala primera prueba y los resultados excelentes buen sonido, poco calentamiento, tamaño compacto y lo mejor de todo poco presupuesto ala hora de armarlo....


----------



## mostrin

puedo usar el toroide T130-2, T157-2 ??? en lugar del T106-2  ya que el T106-2 no lo he podido conseguir aca en mexico. Ya solo me falta la bobina .


----------



## zopilote

Si no venden toroides de la mezcla 2, tienes que utilizar el núcleo de ferrita E35 que viene en las fuente ATX.
Claro que tienes que colocar un aislante para que tenga entrehierro(0.3~0.8mm), para usarlo. Haz  un cable liz de varios cables awg 25 al 30,  de   cinco hilos del Nro25 y de 20 o mas del  mas fino, entorchas como tres metros de cable y lo enrrollas abarcando totalmente el espacio disponible.
Son tip para armadores  que se gastan todo el sobre y no tiene quien les venda los toroides.
 Si tienes inductometro te sale a la medida, si no hay no problema.
 Suerte.


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes mi pregunta va para zopilote cuando dices el gap entre 0.3 y 0.8 mm es por ejemplo pegar un pedazo de plastico de una tarjeta en el lado i o e para que quede en medio de las dos partes eso lo entiendo pero decir entrehierro haces referencia al gap que trae los transformadores de la fuente de tv que son tipo fly-back y eso es para trabajarlos de esa forma dicho eso yo asumo (espero atento su respuesta) puedo usar un nucleo que tiene el gap ya en la parte central del nucleo o solo funciona dejando las piezas separadas aunque en un 3er caso podria desvastar de igual forma la parte media de unos ei de fuente atx que son mas pequeños que el e35 ? la ventaja que tengo es que tengo un inductometro marca acme que funciona al tercer intento pero da la lectura de fiar

espero no enredarlos de a mucho con la forma en que plantee la pregunta y muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## zopilote

Los núcleos de ferrita para ser usados como inductancia en el filtro pasa bajo del amplificador, nesecita de una gap, si el el que tienes le sacaste de una fuente flyback o forward, que ya tienen su gap central, te facilita para lo del inductor, y si lo haz construido con los toroides amarrillos de las fuentes tienes que tambien hacerle su gap , que por ser ya un corte con disco delgado te saldra entre 1~ 1.2mm por el espesor  del disco de corte. Eso solo evita que se sature demaciado el núcleo, si lo tienes demaciado caliente, cambiar de color del nucleo o aumentarle el area del toroide (otro toroide apilado o una ETD39) vendria bien, solo tienes que tener  temperaturas menores que no quemen al dedometro.


----------



## mostrin

Pudieran poner una imagen del e35 con gap  o de los otros ?gracias


----------



## Quercus

mostrin dijo:


> Pudieran poner una imagen del e35 con gap  o de los otros ?gracias



En este enlace tienes un dibujo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/clase-d-900-watts-rms-54772/#post483259


----------



## carbajal

Hola, nuevamente con una duda, talvez puedan ayudarme. Resulta que hice la bobina con nucleo de aire y esta vez si me funciono; pero ahora tengo otro problema, me dijeron por alli que revisara la frecuencia de trabajo, como se hace? perdon pero ignoro esa parte y lo segundo es que ahora calientan bastante los drivers, se ponen que hierven y mejor desconecto todo para no tener que ver como prende fuego todo, los componentes son los originales, todo como esta especificado en el diagrama a axcepcion del capacitor de 820pf de mica que no lo consigo por ninguna parte, asi que decidi poner uno de 1nf que es el mas cercano, no se si ese sera el motivo del exceso del caletamiento en los drivers, porque los mosfet van bien, calientan pero poquito a buen volumen.


----------



## pilm

Saludos a todos…


  Hace ya algunos años que armé este amplificador, en dos versiones; uno para mi casa y otro como parte de un bajo amplificado para mi carro. Debo decir que funciona espectacular, expelente calidad de sonido y expelente potencia. Eso sí, para poderlo disfrutar al máximo es necesario un buen parlante y una caja bien calculada.


  Cuando lo construí realicé barias mediciones para verificar su funcionamiento. Si mal no recuerdo,  la señal PWM a la salida de los mosfets casi llega a los 200KHz, razón por la que los núcleos en las fuentes de PC no sirven para la bobina del filtro de salida. Si no es posible conseguir un núcleo capaz de trabajar a esa frecuencia (como fue mi caso), lo mas adecuado es construir la bobina con núcleo de aire. 

   Por cierto, para calcular el filtro de salida se usa: 



  C = 1/(2*pi*fc*RL*0,7)
  L = (RL*0,7)/(2*pi*fc)


  “RL” es la resistencia interna del parlante y “fc” la frecuencia de corte del filtro, que se suele estimar entre 20 Khz y 60 Khz.


  Información ampliada al respecto la pueden encontrar en el PDF que adjunto.


  Les muestro además una foto del amplificador que construí para el bajo del carro. Incluye en la misma placa la fuente de alimentación, para esta reciclé componente de una fuente de PC.
  Saludos y espero que sirva lo que acabo de comentar…


----------



## pedro yamarte

carbajal dijo:


> Hola, nuevamente con una duda, talvez puedan ayudarme. Resulta que hice la bobina con nucleo de aire y esta vez si me funciono; pero ahora tengo otro problema, me dijeron por alli que revisara la frecuencia de trabajo, como se hace? perdon pero ignoro esa parte y lo segundo es que ahora calientan bastante los drivers, se ponen que hierven y mejor desconecto todo para no tener que ver como prende fuego todo, los componentes son los originales, todo como esta especificado en el diagrama a axcepcion del capacitor de 820pf de mica que no lo consigo por ninguna parte, asi que decidi poner uno de 1nf que es el mas cercano, no se si ese sera el motivo del exceso del caletamiento en los drivers, porque los mosfet van bien, calientan pero poquito a buen volumen.



Hola carbajal cuando hice una de las placas tuve problemas cuando coloque el condensador de 1nf obtuve un voltaje a la salida y se prendio un poco el foco que uso en la alimentacion, despues concegui el de 820pf y santo remedio, ya he hecho varias placas pero con toroides respectivos y todas han salido bien, el problema d la bobina con nucleo de aire es que causa mucha interferencia y afecta tambien el buen funcionamiento del amplificador y con respecto a medir la frecuencia tienes que tener minimo un tester que mida frecuencia por encima de los 100khertz, ya que al medir despues del toroide con respecto a tierra te va dar una lectura entre 200 y 250khertz


----------



## pilm

Saludos cordiales…

  El cambio de bobina no debería ser causa de calentamiento de los drivers,  a menos que los mosfets tengan una falla. El capacitor al que hacen referencia tampoco, pues el usar uno de 1nF, solo ocasiona que baje ligeramente  la frecuencia de la portadora, pero todo sigue funcionando; Yo particularmente siempre he usado uno de 1nF (de buena calidad por supuesto), ya que el de 820pF se me ha hecho difícil de conseguir.

  Respecto de que la bobina con núcleo de aire causa interferencia, es verdad, pero se puede solucionar cuando al final se coloca todo dentro de un casis metálico (conectado a masa).

  En cuanto a la medición de frecuencia, si se realiza antes de la bobina se debe registras una frecuencia elevada (la de la portadora) cercana a los 200KHz. Si se realiza después de la bobina se tendrá una media en el rango de audio < 20KHz; si aquí se registrara una alta frecuencia, solo significa que la bobina no sirve. Esto ocurre cuando el núcleo utilizado para su confección no es capaz de operar en ese rango, se habrá saturado haciendo que se pierda la inductancia y será como si se colocara un simple trozo de alambre.

  Adjunto las medidas obtenidas por simulación: antes de la bobina (en verde) se observa la portadora, aproximadamente unos 30 ciclos en 200uS, lo que significa una frecuencia de 150KHz. Después de la bobina (en rojo) se ha extraído ya la información de la portadora, por acción del filtro paso bajo (bobina y capacitor), se observa una señal sinusoidal de 10KHz, que corresponde en éste caso, a la que usé en la entrada del circuito, para hacer la simulación.

  Hasta la próxima…


----------



## crazysound

Muy bueno pilm, podrías postear la simulación con el archivo proteus?


----------



## pilm

Con gusto crazysound, aquí dejo el archivo (en Proteus 8.3).


  Lo verán un poco diferente al original, es debido a que he utilizado componentes que tenía a mano y además he añadido dos cosa: primero; un filtro pasa bajos (U1:B) porque está pensado para amplificar un subwoofer, y entonces solo me interesa amplificar las bajas frecuencias; ojo que con los componentes que constan en el diagrama, por el momento, deja pasar todo el rango de audio, habría que recalcular R18, R26, C6, C2 a la frecuencia de corte deseada. Segundo; una entrada diferencial (U1:A). Me gusta mucho este tipo de entrada porque permite colocar la fuente de sonido a buena distancia del amplificador, sin tener que preocuparse por cables de audio apantallados, de hecho, la señal se puede llevar con un simple cable gemelo sin tener el problema que se ruido. Y si se quiere usar entrada simple, se lo puede hacer, eligiendo cualquiera de las entradas respecto a tierra, con la ventaja que si se elige la una o la otra se logra  una salida en fase o contrafase respecto a la entrada, lo cual también es de utilidad.


  A carbajal se me olvidaba decirle que revise si no se han abierto las resistencias de 680ohm (en las compuertas de los msfets), pues estas ayudan en el momento más crítico, es decir cuando se deben “apagar” los mosfets y si se han abierto, todo el trabajo lo estarán haciendo los transistor del driver. Depende además de los mosfets que se esté usando, pues cada tipo tiene su propia carga de compuerta-surtidor (Qgs), característica que si es muy alta, el driver podría no ser capaz de soportarlo, considérese además el hecho de que no siempre se consiguen componentes originales y que por tanto no tienen las características esperadas. 



  Saludos…


----------



## crazysound

Hola Pilm, por qué no responde la gráfica cuando le hago modificaciones (por ejemplo la frecuencia)? 

Saludos..


----------



## carbajal

Gracias amigos por sus sugerencias y/o soluciones dadas. Quiero comentarles a todos por si les sirve mi experiencia. Resulta que los componentes eran falsificados o truchos como dicen por aqui, los drivers se calentaban demasiado por la razon de que los mosfet eran de mala calidad, compre otros de International Rectifier y estos funcionaron de primera, los drivers calientan pero no mucho y el capacitor de 1nf no es problema, funciona muy bien, otro problema que tuve como mencionaba Pedro Yamarte es que a la salida habia voltaje, la razon era que el integrado TL074 tambien era de mala calidad, compre varios, todo lo mismo, hasta que compre la otra version TL084 y con ese integradito santo remedio, 0 voltajes a la salida, 0 calentamientos excesivos, todo en orden, la verdad que este amplificador es impresionante por la potencia que da y el pequeño tamaño, creo que todo es cuestion de ir haciendo pruebas de a poco, a mi me tomo mucho tiempo y un poquito de inversion pero al final tiene que ser uno de los componentes mayores diria yo los que den este tipo de problemas, los demas componentes no deberian dar problemas, me refiero a las resistencias, capacitores y zener, solo los mosfet, drivers o el integrado son los que ocasionan problemas.
PD: como no mucho me funcionaban los inductores con nucleo de aire, opte por comprar inductor ya fabricado, y descartados completamente los inductores de fuentes de pc amigos, no funcionan.
Les dejo imagenes de mi diseño.
Saludos!


----------



## pilm

Debería de funcionar crazysound, es solo realizar las modificaciones que estimes necesario, pulsar la barra espaciadora del teclado y esperar unos segundos; la gráfica debería actualizarse o entregar un mensaje de error en caso de que la simulación no sea posible. Si sigues teniendo problema, avísame. Creo que podría darme tiempo de hacer un video al respecto.


  Carbajar, te felicito por el logro obtenido, ya me sospechaba que tu problema podría estar en los componentes utilizados, por acá donde vivo también es común los elementos truchos. Yo también, la primera vez que armé este artilugio me quedé impresionado con los resultados y desde entonces dejé completamente de lado los amplificadores AB. Recuerdo la reación de un amigo mío que se dedica a la amplificación profesional en espectáculos públicos; primero cuando se lo mostré, me dijo que estaba loco, se burló sobre todo del  pequeño disipador en los transistores y dijo que a lo sumo entregaría unos 5W. Lugo cuando lo probamos e uno de sus propios bafles, se quedó sin palabras y solo lo miraba desconcertado. En fin…. Ahí les pongo una imagen de aquel que fue el primero que construí, ahora lo guardo como recuerdo de un buen logro.


  Por estos días estoy empeñado en volver a construir uno y como me gusta ir introduciendo mejoras, me he propuesto modificarlo para que los dos mosfets sean canal N, pues quienes ya lo armaron abran notado que a diferencia del de canal N que casi no necesita disipador, el de canal P se calienta un poco, además los de canal P no se consiguen en variedad de tipos, en caso de querer cambiarlos para sacarle más potencia.  Por el momento lo tengo ya funcionando en el simulador, después de haber cambiado por completo los drivers. Aquí les comparto una captura de pantalla, a ver qué les parece y sobre todo si alguien tiene sugerencias, bienvenidas…


  Saludos…


----------



## crazysound

Hola Pilm, te quedó muy prolija la placa!! 

Esos to-220 que están sin disipador en que parte del circuito van? Son estabilizadores que has cambiado por los zeners?

Lo de la simulación, me pone un cartel que dice que "no corre en tiempo real porque es excesiva carga para la cpu" según lo que entiendo. 

Saludos..


----------



## pilm

Pues sí, estimado Crazysound, los TO220 sin disipador que se observan en la foto corresponden al 7805 y 7905 que he usado en vez de  los reguladores con zener. Lamento que tengas problema con la simulación, a mi corre perfecto...


  Un saludo a todos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Pilm, notás cambios "al oido" al reemplazar los zeners por los reguladores?

Saludos..


----------



## pilm

No podría contestarte esa pregunata Crazysound, pues nunca lo he armado usando zeners, siempre lo he hecho con reguladores 7805 y 7905


----------



## rafanate

carbajal dijo:


> PD: como no mucho me funcionaban los inductores con nucleo de aire, opte por comprar inductor ya fabricado, y descartados completamente los inductores de fuentes de pc amigos, no funcionan.
> Les dejo imagenes de mi diseño.
> Saludos!



 Carbajal yo he usado sin problemas en varios derivados de este diseño, el núcleo EI28 de las fuentes de PC más simples haciéndole un GAP de 1mm en el centro de la E con un Dremel, bobinado con 11 espiras (7 hilos de 0.3mm entorchados) bien pegado con resina, para potencias menores a 150W. 
Otras personas en el foro han experimentado con el núcleo EI35 y el EI33 con buenos resultados para potencias mayores, que también puedes encontrarlos en las fuentes de PC AT o ATX genéricas.
Con los toroides de salida de polvo de hierro de estas fuentes no sirve, se saturan. 
Si deseas usar un toroide los de la mezcla 2 de color rojo funcionan bien pero en mi país no los comercializan.
Y en mi caso una bobina mal implementada producía excesivo calentamiento en los Mosfet y los drivers por lo que esta bobina es de vital importancia para el correcto funcionamiento del circuito.





pilm dijo:


> Cuando lo construí realicé barias mediciones para verificar su funcionamiento. Si mal no recuerdo,  la señal PWM a la salida de los mosfets casi llega a los 200KHz, razón por la que los núcleos en las fuentes de PC no sirven para la bobina del filtro de salida. Si no es posible conseguir un núcleo capaz de trabajar a esa frecuencia (como fue mi caso), lo mas adecuado es construir la bobina con núcleo de aire.



No todos los nucleos de PC son malos, este EI28 soporta 300Khz y al realizarle un pequeño GAP de 1mm en el centro de la E, la posible saturacion se reduce considerablemente. La bobina de aire es voluminosa y genera interferencias considerables.

Adjunto prueba con osciloscopio de la bobina con EI28 conectada a un Subwoofer, se puede apreciar que no se satura a lo largo de una cancion, la prueba la hice a bajo volumen luego adjunto una imagen a maxima potencia.


----------



## techoo

hola, buenas tarde gente, excelente proyecto el del ing Tagle, tengo una consulta, el hablo de una forma de implementar un driver discreto para poder usar ambos mosfet canal N, estoy hablando de la versión UCD, la que usa el lm311, alguien sabes cual es el circuito, existe algún pcb o algo?. se que hablo que para la implementación del driver discreto hacia falta el uso de unos diodos particulares, los bat54, pero nunca pude dar con ningún diagrama, existe alguna forma de modificar el driver discreto del UCD de forma fácil?, disculpen si alguien lo trato al tema, yo no pude encontrar nada concreto, vi que muchos decidieron modificarlo para poder usar el mosfet canal N pero no se si realmente funciono, ante todo gracias! saludos.


----------



## Cdma System

techoo dijo:


> hola, buenas tarde gente, excelente proyecto el del ing Tagle, tengo una consulta, el hablo de una forma de implementar un driver discreto para poder usar ambos mosfet canal N, estoy hablando de la versión UCD, la que usa el lm311, alguien sabes cual es el circuito, existe algún pcb o algo?. se que hablo que para la implementación del driver discreto hacia falta el uso de unos diodos particulares, los bat54, pero nunca pude dar con ningún diagrama, existe alguna forma de modificar el driver discreto del UCD de forma fácil?, disculpen si alguien lo trato al tema, yo no pude encontrar nada concreto, vi que muchos decidieron modificarlo para poder usar el mosfet canal N pero no se si realmente funciono, ante todo gracias! saludos.




No te compliques la vida en vano compañero si con el IR  es mas simple de hacerlo funcionar y de comprobar si algo falla, mi humilde opinión.


----------



## carbajal

rafanate dijo:


> Carbajal yo he usado sin problemas en varios derivados de este diseño, el núcleo EI28 de las fuentes de PC más simples haciéndole un GAP de 1mm en el centro de la E con un Dremel, bobinado con 11 espiras (7 hilos de 0.3mm entorchados) bien pegado con resina, para potencias menores a 150W.
> Otras personas en el foro han experimentado con el núcleo EI35 y el EI33 con buenos resultados para potencias mayores, que también puedes encontrarlos en las fuentes de PC AT o ATX genéricas.
> Con los toroides de salida de polvo de hierro de estas fuentes no sirve, se saturan.
> Si deseas usar un toroide los de la mezcla 2 de color rojo funcionan bien pero en mi país no los comercializan.
> Y en mi caso una bobina mal implementada producía excesivo calentamiento en los Mosfet y los drivers por lo que esta bobina es de vital importancia para el correcto funcionamiento del circuito.




Amigo me referia a los toroides de polvo de hierro, esos no sirven, lo digo porque hay quienes como yo me imagino, solo sacan los toroides ya bobinados y los ponen porque se ven como que deberian funcionar, al menos yo asi hice las primeras pruebas, el amplificador funciona con esos toroides pero se calientan extremadamente y a cierto volume el sonido se distorciona, de tal manera que no son una buena opcion. Con un nucleo de los EE-28 u otros de los que mencionas con su respectivo Gap, claro que son excelentes, ya que como el nucleo es ferrita, se logra filtrar la portadora y el amplificador suena divino, solo que por cuestiones de tiempo y carencia de materiales no hice la prueba con un nucleo de esos y ademas que no cabe en la placa que diseñe.

Saludos!


----------



## bejar

buenas! ya realize la plaqueta ofrecida por diego german!, ya hice el inductor para un parlante de 4 ohm! con nucleo de aire!, solo me falta probarlo. Tengo un amigo que tiene un amplificador con un trado de +-36v. calculando con el puente rectificador se iria hacia 50.9v. Vi que lo probaron a +-45. Que dicen? podria probar con esa fuente? entrega 7amperes. cuando pueda paso fotos, ahora se me complico


----------



## Cdma System

bejar dijo:


> buenas! ya realize la plaqueta ofrecida por diego german!, ya hice el inductor para un parlante de 4 ohm! con nucleo de aire!, solo me falta probarlo. Tengo un amigo que tiene un amplificador con un trado de +-36v. calculando con el puente rectificador se iria hacia 50.9v. Vi que lo probaron a +-45. Que dicen? podria probar con esa fuente? entrega 7amperes. cuando pueda paso fotos, ahora se me complico




Si tenés transistores que aguanten mas de 100v probarlo, un 50% mas de 100v debería soportar


----------



## bejar

experimentador dijo:


> Si tenés transistores que aguanten mas de 100v probarlo, un 50% mas de 100v debería soportar



buenisimo! mañana realizo la prueba y comento quetal salio! lo que me preocupa son los dos capacitores electroliticos que soportan 50v!


----------



## Cdma System

bejar dijo:


> buenisimo! mañana realizo la prueba y comento quetal salio! lo que me preocupa son los dos capacitores electroliticos que soportan 50v!





Que transistores estás usando? los capacitores electrolíticos tienen que ser de mas voltaje


----------



## bejar

experimentador dijo:


> Que transistores estás usando? los capacitores electrolíticos tienen que ser de mas voltaje



IRF630 Y IRF9530 son los mosfets.
sii ya conseguire otros capacitores! y realizo la prueba!


----------



## Cdma System

bejar dijo:


> IRF630 Y IRF9530 son los mosfets.
> sii ya conseguire otros capacitores! y realizo la prueba!




Cuando dije que si tenías MOSFET que soporten mas de 100v que lo pruebes significa que tienen que soportar MAS de 100v. al menos tienen que tener 150v.

No podes usar el 9530 que soporta justo 100v y alimentarlo con +-50.9v, porque te va a explotar en la cara posiblemente

Tene mucho cuidado con eso porque te puede lastimar


----------



## bejar

experimentador dijo:


> Cuando dije que si tenías MOSFET que soporten mas de 100v que lo pruebes significa que tienen que soportar MAS de 100v. al menos tienen que tener 150v.
> 
> No podes usar el 9530 que soporta justo 100v y alimentarlo con +-50.9v, porque te va a explotar en la cara posiblemente
> 
> Tene mucho cuidado con eso porque te puede lastimar




Lei tarde! jaja, ya lo probe!  con un voltaje de +- 48v. cuando conecte, el cono del parlante se hundio y comenzo a largar humo el parlante. luego lo probe sin el parlante, y comenzo a salir humo de una pista. Saque los mosfets y estan en corto los dos  . Los bd139 y 140 estan bien. Los zener tambien los medi y estan bien.

Porque habra sucedido eso, por la alta tension?     

ahora lo probare con un trafo de +-15 3A. Resultara? o necesito mas voltaje? o realizo la prueba con la fuente de 48v y con transistores de mas tension?

desde ya muchas gracias! los profesores de mi escuela no me ayudan mucho, ya que no tengo el circuito electrico 



El irf9530 soporta 100v. y el irf630 200v. Este ultimo se habra quemado porque se puso en corto el 9530 verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo

Lee en este tema como se conecta el amplificador mediante una lámpara en serie como para no quemar todos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## bejar

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lee en este tema como se conecta el amplificador mediante una lámpara en serie como para no quemar todos.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/



ok gracias, ahora le pego una mirada!


----------



## pilm

Estimado Bejar; lamento tu contratiempo. Así es esto de la electrónica, de los errores también se puede aprender mucho…
  Una buena práctica es no someter a los componentes a más del 80% de sus capacidades, es decir si tienes mosfets de 100V, la fuente alimentación no debería superar los +-40V (80V rail to rail).
  Te aconsejo que utilices el transformador de +-15V que dispones,  remplazando eso sí  las resistencias “shunt” de 2.2K de los zeners por unas de 1K. (Yo, cuando necesito amplificadores de pocos watios uso trasformadores de +-12V con excelentes resultados.) Cuando todo te haya funcionado adecuadamente procede a alimentarlo  con +-40V; recomiendo hacerlo con una fuente conmutada. Es fácil construirla reciclando componentes de una fuente de PC, se consiguen a bajo precio e incluso te las regalan (las dañadas) en donde reparan PCs. Y te aseguro que te resultará muy gratificante la experiencia de hacer algo así. (Entiendo por tus palabras que al momento te formas en electrónica)  
  Lo de la lámpara en serie con alimentación que ya te consejo Fogonazo es una excelente medida de protección al momento de las pruebas preliminares; Por mi parte suelo utilizar unas resistencias (mas o menos 20ohm/10W) en serie con la alimentación (+40V y -40V).
  Un saludo…


----------



## bejar

pilm dijo:


> Estimado Bejar; lamento tu contratiempo. Así es esto de la electrónica, de los errores también se puede aprender mucho…
> Una buena práctica es no someter a los componentes a más del 80% de sus capacidades, es decir si tienes mosfets de 100V, la fuente alimentación no debería superar los +-40V (80V rail to rail).
> Te aconsejo que utilices el transformador de +-15V que dispones,  remplazando eso sí  las resistencias “shunt” de 2.2K de los zeners por unas de 1K. (Yo, cuando necesito amplificadores de pocos watios uso trasformadores de +-12V con excelentes resultados.) Cuando todo te haya funcionado adecuadamente procede a alimentarlo  con +-40V; recomiendo hacerlo con una fuente conmutada. Es fácil construirla reciclando componentes de una fuente de PC, se consiguen a bajo precio e incluso te las regalan (las dañadas) en donde reparan PCs. Y te aseguro que te resultará muy gratificante la experiencia de hacer algo así. (Entiendo por tus palabras que al momento te formas en electrónica)
> Lo de la lámpara en serie con alimentación que ya te consejo Fogonazo es una excelente medida de protección al momento de las pruebas preliminares; Por mi parte suelo utilizar unas resistencias (mas o menos 20ohm/10W) en serie con la alimentación (+40V y -40V).
> Un saludo…




Hola! muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta! si es asi, soy estudiante de electronica, pero aqui los profes no tienen tanta experiencia creo yo! ya que tengo que buscar soluciones por mi parte jaja. La verdad me apresure a probarlo! estaba ansioso siendo mi primer amplificador. Tambien viendo la hoja de datos de uno de los mosfet soporta 100v!.
Lo alimente con ese voltaje ya que era una fuente que ya estaba funcionando en otro amplificador de 400w. 
Si o si tendria que hacer la fuente conmutada?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Cdma System

No justamente tiene que ser fuente conmutada
Yo que vos me concentraría mas en el amp ya que fuente tenés. Luego de que funcione todo podés optar por incursionar en el tipo de fuente acuerdo a tus necesidades.


Pd: Cual circuito armaste? el del LM311 o el del TL?


----------



## bejar

experimentador dijo:


> No justamente tiene que ser fuente conmutada
> Yo que vos me concentraría mas en el amp ya que fuente tenés. Luego de que funcione todo podés optar por incursionar en el tipo de fuente acuerdo a tus necesidades.
> 
> 
> Pd: Cual circuito armaste? el del LM311 o el del TL?



ahora lo analizare al circuito con un profesor, con el TL


----------



## bejar

pilm dijo:


> Estimado Bejar; lamento tu contratiempo. Así es esto de la electrónica, de los errores también se puede aprender mucho…
> Una buena práctica es no someter a los componentes a más del 80% de sus capacidades, es decir si tienes mosfets de 100V, la fuente alimentación no debería superar los +-40V (80V rail to rail).
> Te aconsejo que utilices el transformador de +-15V que dispones,  remplazando eso sí  las resistencias “shunt” de 2.2K de los zeners por unas de 1K. (Yo, cuando necesito amplificadores de pocos watios uso trasformadores de +-12V con excelentes resultados.) Cuando todo te haya funcionado adecuadamente procede a alimentarlo  con +-40V; recomiendo hacerlo con una fuente conmutada. Es fácil construirla reciclando componentes de una fuente de PC, se consiguen a bajo precio e incluso te las regalan (las dañadas) en donde reparan PCs. Y te aseguro que te resultará muy gratificante la experiencia de hacer algo así. (Entiendo por tus palabras que al momento te formas en electrónica)
> Lo de la lámpara en serie con alimentación que ya te consejo Fogonazo es una excelente medida de protección al momento de las pruebas preliminares; Por mi parte suelo utilizar unas resistencias (mas o menos 20ohm/10W) en serie con la alimentación (+40V y -40V).
> Un saludo…



Mi profesor estuvo analizando el circuito electrico, y me dijo que los mosfets no trabajan con los +-48v. Osea me dijo que un mosfet trabaja con +48v y el otro con -48v. Ahora volvi a comprar los componentes que se me dañaron, y realizare la prueba con el foco, la verdad que no tengo mucho conocimiento, y no le entiendo bien  . ALGUNA OTRA SUGERENCIA?


----------



## Cdma System

bejar dijo:


> Mi profesor estuvo analizando el circuito electrico, y me dijo que los mosfets no trabajan con los +-48v. Osea me dijo que un mosfet trabaja con +48v y el otro con -48v. Ahora volvi a comprar los componentes que se me dañaron, y realizare la prueba con el foco, la verdad que no tengo mucho conocimiento, y no le entiendo bien  . ALGUNA OTRA SUGERENCIA?





Compa primero que nada fíjate con una lupa si no tenés un corto circuito en las pistas, con buena luz, si es una lupa potente mucho mejor.

Medí bien los componentes antes de montarlos, que tengan las patas donde las debe tener segun el datasheet de cada uno(transistores)

usa zócalo para el integrado

una ves que hayas medido afuera todos los componentes instalalos en la placa menos los MOSFET y el integrado(porque supongo que se entendió eso de poner el zócalo)

Medí que lleguen los +-5v a las patas de alimentación donde va el TL(si no llegan verificar las resistencias de polarización)

medir si tenés los 12v que te tienen que dar los zener

si todo va bien (aun no coloques el TL)
Coloca los MOSFET en su lugar y como tienen que ser(con todo y disipador) levanta una pata del R10 (la pata que va al integrado) 

Sin la bobina pone el tester para medir dc en la salida, la pata de R10 que habías levantado mandalo a +5v y mira si a la salida tenés 1/2Vcc, después en ves de +5v mandalo a -5v y a la salidad del amplicador tenés que tener también 1/2vcc pero con la polaridad opuesta a la anterior.

Todo esto se prueba con la lampara en serie, Aclaro por las dudas.

Si todo te fue bien, podes poner el TL y probar con algo de señal a la entrada, si al poner el TL te surgen problemas que no tenias hasta el momento, entonces rompelo con un martillo y a comprar otro total es muy barato.

espero te sirva y si dije algo que esta mal corrijan por favor


PD: los +-5v los tenés que medir el los pines 4 y 11 del zócalo para TL con referencia a tierra 
los 12v en las bases de Q3/Q5. y Q6/Q4


----------



## pilm

Estimado Bejar; primero que nada me parece importante corregir la terrible equivocación de tu profesor. Para ello aquí te dejo una imagen (etapaSalida); debes entender que los mosfetes trabajan alternadamente, es decir mientras el uno conduce, el otro no lo hace y viceversa. Fíjate en la figura: cuando conduce en transistor inferior, equivale a un interruptor que se cierra, el drenaje (D) del transistor superior (que en ese instante no conduce) está conectado a +48V y su surtidor(S)  a -48V. Fácil concluir que está expuesto a  +48 - ( -48V ) =  96V, tal como muestra la figura. Situación similar ocurre cuando conduce el transistor superior, le tocara el turno al inferior de soportar 96V. 
  96V esta muy cerca del voltaje máximo de tus transistores. Además tu tipo de fuente de ninguna manera entrega un voltaje estable, dependerá mas bien del voltaje en la red de suministro eléctrico y en consecuencia, estoy seguro que estás sobrepasando las capacidades de los elementos en cuestión.
  Pienso que la primera causa a considerar es sobre voltaje y por ese motivo, ya te había aconsejado que usaras la fuente de +-15V que dijiste tener, con la modificación (te recuerdo) de cambiar las resistencias de 2.2K que preceden a los zeners de 5V (R21 y R22 en el diagrama original) por unas de 1K, esto para garantizar la suficiente corriente, tanto para el tl074 y para que los zeners estén en su zona de regulación.
  Lo aconsejado por  Experimentador, me parece correcto. Yo solo acotaría (solo para hacer más fácil la prueba), no levantes ningún terminal de R10 (según diagrama original) como tienes un zócalo para al Tl, simplemente, con el CI fuera, haz un puente entre pin 7 y pin4 (+5V), entre el punto común del par de mosfets y tierra debes medir +15V (recuerda que te aconsejé proceder con la fuente +-15V). A continuación retira este puente y has otro entre pin7 y pin11 (-5V), ahora debes medir -15V entre el punto común de los mosfets y tierra. Desconecta la fuente de alimentación mientras haces el cambio de los puentes, no conviene que R10 este flotando.
  Si esto sale bien, podríamos estar “medianamente” seguros que tu etapa de salida anda bien, digo medianamente porque también podría darse el caso de excesivo solapamiento entre los instantes de corte y conducción de los transistores, muy típico cuando se usan componentes “truchos” que no llegan a la velocidad de conmutación requerida, pero en este caso no suelen quemarse inmediatamente, lo hacen luego de unos segundos en los que se nota su sobrecalentamiento.
  Síguenos contando como avanzas, por mi parte es un gusto poder colaborar. No te desanimes, seguro cuando lo logres la satisfacción será grande.  Por último, se podría probar la parte de la modulación (la del TL) sin arriesgar los mosfets, pero para ello necesitas un osciloscopio, si tienes acceso a uno, dímelo para explicarte cómo hacerlo.


----------



## bejar

experimentador dijo:


> Compa primero que nada fíjate con una lupa si no tenés un corto circuito en las pistas, con buena luz, si es una lupa potente mucho mejor.
> 
> Medí bien los componentes antes de montarlos, que tengan las patas donde las debe tener segun el datasheet de cada uno(transistores)
> 
> usa zócalo para el integrado
> 
> una ves que hayas medido afuera todos los componentes instalalos en la placa menos los MOSFET y el integrado(porque supongo que se entendió eso de poner el zócalo)
> 
> Medí que lleguen los +-5v a las patas de alimentación donde va el TL(si no llegan verificar las resistencias de polarización)
> 
> medir si tenés los 12v que te tienen que dar los zener
> 
> si todo va bien (aun no coloques el TL)
> Coloca los MOSFET en su lugar y como tienen que ser(con todo y disipador) levanta una pata del R10 (la pata que va al integrado)
> 
> Sin la bobina pone el tester para medir dc en la salida, la pata de R10 que habías levantado mandalo a +5v y mira si a la salida tenés 1/2Vcc, después en ves de +5v mandalo a -5v y a la salidad del amplicador tenés que tener también 1/2vcc pero con la polaridad opuesta a la anterior.
> 
> Todo esto se prueba con la lampara en serie, Aclaro por las dudas.
> 
> Si todo te fue bien, podes poner el TL y probar con algo de señal a la entrada, si al poner el TL te surgen problemas que no tenias hasta el momento, entonces rompelo con un martillo y a comprar otro total es muy barato.
> 
> espero te sirva y si dije algo que esta mal corrijan por favor
> 
> 
> PD: los +-5v los tenés que medir el los pines 4 y 11 del zócalo para TL con referencia a tierra
> los 12v en las bases de Q3/Q5. y Q6/Q4



Muchisimas gracias! mañana hago bien toda las pruebas que me dijiste y comento que paso!. segun lo que lei con un foto de 25w tengo que probarlo al ampli?


----------



## Cdma System

bejar dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias! mañana hago bien toda las pruebas que me dijiste y comento que paso!. segun lo que lei con un foto de 25w tengo que probarlo al ampli?



exactamente, recordar que para cada cosa que tenés que cambiar de lugar debes desconectar la fuente de alimentación


----------



## bejar

pilm dijo:


> Estimado Bejar; primero que nada me parece importante corregir la terrible equivocación de tu profesor. . . . . .



Hola Pilm! muchisimas gracias por tu tiempo! mañana cambio la resistencias de los zener! hago los puentes que me dijiste! y realizo la prueba sin el integrado!. La prueba la realizo con la bobina puesta?    

Dejo unas fotos del ampli y de la bobina! Los mosfets ya los tengo nuevitos 






















no se cargan las fotos! Dejo el enlace! 
http://postimg.org/gallery/uvo0p0b6/58a6ff52/

http://postimg.org/gallery/uvo0p0b6/58a6ff52/


----------



## pilm

Bejar: no importa si la bobina esté conectada o no, lo importante es no conectar el parlante. Pero, ya que  tu bobina es externa a la placa; no la conectes.


  Saludos…


----------



## bejar

pilm dijo:


> Estimado Bejar; primero que nada me parece importante corregir la terrible equivocación de tu profesor. . . . .




Ya hize las pruebas que me dijiste! haciendo los puentes entre pin 4-7 y 4-11 da bien el voltaje. Pero ahora se calienta una resistencia que es la de 33k. Saque el puente, coloque el integrado, igual se sigue calentando la resistencia, que podra ser?


----------



## pilm

Bejar: esa resistencia (R19 del diagrama original) de ninguna manera debería calentarse. Primero;  si tienes el CI fuera, uno de sus terminales está flotando, y entonces; ¿ de dónde recibe energía para calentarse?  Segundo; aun conectándola directo a +-15V (supongo que estas usando esa fuente) apenas superaría 0.25W. (P = (V^2)/R).


  Lo que creo es que debes tener una mala conexión en la placa o un corto (en las fotos que subiste veo algo sospechoso donde tienes la entrada de audio) y además la resistencia que colocaste es de valor inferior a 33K o está desvalorizada


  Revisa bien el PCB, mide cuantos voltios hay en los extremos de la resistencia, sácala y mide cuantos ohmios tiene. Revisa también C10 y P1. 



  Me cuentas que paso…


  PD. Te dije puentes (7-4), (7-11)


----------



## Cdma System

pilm dijo:


> PD. Te dije puentes (7-4), (7-11)



Para que no tenga problemas con los puentes en el zócalo fue que dije que levante la pata de la resistencia que va al pin 7 del TL y la mande a +-5v


----------



## bejar

pilm dijo:


> Bejar: esa resistencia (R19 del diagrama original) de ninguna manera debería calentarse. Primero;  si tienes el CI fuera, uno de sus terminales está flotando, y entonces; ¿ de dónde recibe energía para calentarse?  Segundo; aun conectándola directo a +-15V (supongo que estas usando esa fuente) apenas superaría 0.25W. (P = (V^2)/R).
> 
> 
> Lo que creo es que debes tener una mala conexión en la placa o un corto (en las fotos que subiste veo algo sospechoso donde tienes la entrada de audio) y además la resistencia que colocaste es de valor inferior a 33K o está desvalorizada
> 
> 
> Revisa bien el PCB, mide cuantos voltios hay en los extremos de la resistencia, sácala y mide cuantos ohmios tiene. Revisa también C10 y P1.
> 
> 
> 
> Me cuentas que paso…
> 
> 
> PD. Te dije puentes (7-4), (7-11)



perdoon! escribi mal si era 7-4 y 7-11. 
en la entrada de audio si estaba en corto, ahora me pondo a hacer la prueba de la resistencia


----------



## Cdma System

para realizar las pruebas tenés que retirar el TL y ya no importa si la entrada está a tierra o no


----------



## pilm

Bejar: creo que además debes cambiar el TL por uno nuevo; entiendo que anteriormente hiciste pruebas con la fuente de +-48V, como tenías la entrada de audio cortocircuitada a -48V, de seguro lo dañaste.
  Revisa bien todo el PCB, que no hayan mas cortos ni pistas rotas.Lava muy bien la placa con algún solvente para que no queden restos de pasta ni salpicaduras de suelda.


----------



## bejar

Buenas noches.
Cuando hice la prueba con +-48 lo hize con todo conectado! parlante, bobina , entrada de señal con un potenciometro! no habia ningun corto en la entrada. aqui fue el desastre!

----Despues hice la prueba con +-15 sin el tl, sin la bobina, sin el parlante ni entrada de señal. Con un puente en pin 4-7, medi con el tester la punta negra en la masa y la roja en el comun de los mosfets, media +18v aproximadamente. Despues con un puente de 7-11, con la punta negra en la masa y la roja en el comun de los mosfets, tambien medi +18v.
-----Tambien hice una ultima prueba, con el tl colocado, la bobina, y la entrada de señal. Y medi con el tester en la salida al parlante un voltaje de 18v en continua!!! Lo que nos parecio muy raro con nuestro profesor, ya que hay un capacitor en la salida!

En las pruebas que realize con +-15v, parece que no era la resistencia de 33k que calentaba, si no la o las que estan al lado, que serian la de 2.2k y 220.
Mi profesor me pide el circuito electrico de este ampli, creo que el que lo diseño no lo subio!


----------



## Cdma System

Bejar el Totten Pole no te está haciendo los cambios.
Revisaste los transistores chicos antes de ponerlos como se te DIJO anteriormente????

Lo que te pidió tu profesor supongo es el esquema que tenés, el del PDF de la primera  pagina
Al menos nosotros estamos pensando que es ese el circuito que armaste


----------



## pilm

Estimado Bejar: el diagrama original lo subió “Jose_flash”  en la primera página de este foro (switchingamp_189.pdf). El que Tú has armado fue modificado por  “Diego German”, quien cambio los transistores de los drivers de los mosfets. Yo no lo he probado en la práctica pero la modificación la veo muy acertada. 
  Respecto a las pruebas que has realizado: con el puente 7-11, entre el punto común de los mosfets y masa dices que mides +18V; aquí algo anda mal, la medición debería indicar -18V. Esto me da indicios y le encuentro lógico que se esté calentando la resistencia de 220ohm pues de seguro el transistor 2n5551 está en corto, causando que se esté produciendo un circuito entre +Vcc y masa a través de la resistencia de 220ohm y el zener de 12V (que tienes junto a la resistencia de 1K). Por cierto, este zener también pudo haber sufrido daño, revísalo…
  Respecto al capacitor en la salida, creo que con tu profe están confundiendo con el capacitor que los amplificadores clase AB, alimentados con fuente simple,  llevan en serie con la carga con la finalidad de bloquear la componente de continua. En el amplificador que construyes, el capacitor, junto con la bobina forman un filtro pasa-bajo que “demodula” la señal de audio. Está en paralelo con la carga (el parlante).


----------



## bejar

El amplificador que arme fue el de Diego German!
Ahora ya no me gusta la plaqueta esta muy improlija! varias pistas saltadas!
Lo que hare sera armar otra plaqueta nueva, y revisare todos los componentes!
La verdad que lo hize a las apuradas porque era un proyecto para una materia!.
Asi que ahora revisare todo tranquilo y les comento los resultados!
Muchisimas gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## pilm

Me parece lo mejor, totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## ejtagle

(Pensar, que cuando diseñé este amplificador, hace ya más de 10 años atrás, jamás pensé que fuera a tener tanto éxito... He he decir, que a mí mismo me asombró el sonido, y aún lo hace...  )

Así, como al pasar, les comento porqué hay espacio en el circuito original para componentes que no van: El diseño original fué hecho para un subwoofer, y en donde dice DNP (do not populate) iban componentes para un circuito pasabajos y/o pasabanda, que ajustábamos en base al gabinete donde se alojaba el parlante...  ... Por eso mismo el diseño original no tenía filtro LC de salida, ya que al ser un subwoofer autocontenido, no hacía falta, ya que la misma bobina del parlante hacía de filtro.

De éstos llegamos a vender unos cuantos, acá en Argentina, pero luego, la firma quebró por falta de ventas, lamentablemente, y como el diseño era mío, no de la empresa, decidí publicarlo para que no muriera archivado en un cajón... El resto es historia  )


----------



## Guzman

Hola colegas, el circuito se ve interesante aunque no creo que con esos mosfet me disipe una potencia de 200W.
Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Guzman dijo:


> Hola colegas, el circuito se ve interesante aunque no creo que con esos mosfet me disipe una potencia de 200W.
> Saludos.


¿Me disipe? o ¿me entregue?     piensa que es un clase "D"
Y ¿que mosfet pondrias?


----------



## papu

Maestro Ejtagle: Gracias por compartir estos imprecionantes circuitos! tengo 2 etapas funcionando al 100%, ahora voy por el ucd... saludos!


----------



## sebsjata

¿y como se calcularian los valores de las 3 resistencias y de los 2 condensadores para una frecuencia determinada?
Creo que eso lo tuviste que haber dicho hace rato ya que muchos que lo armaron lo usaron como sub,no es mi caso pero se hubieran ahorrado la armada del filtro pasa-bajo.


----------



## ejtagle

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿y como se calcularian los valores de las 3 resistencias y de los 2 condensadores para una frecuencia determinada?
> Creo que eso lo tuviste que haber dicho hace rato ya que muchos que lo armaron lo usaron como sub,no es mi caso pero se hubieran ahorrado la armada del filtro pasa-bajo.



Tan sencillo como ir aquí, buscar el filtro activo que se quiera y pueda armar, y calcularle los valores: http://sim.okawa-denshi.jp/en/Fkeisan.htm

Pero, recuerden que en realidad, este modelo concreto fue un re posteo de un post mío que yo hice en un foro que ya no existe más (www.psicofxp.com), en cuya parte de electrónica, posteé este circuito, junto con toda la explicación teórica de cómo funcionaba, y luego, además posteé un ampli UCD que no usaba el IR2110 y que posiblemente haya sido el que mejor calidad acústica haya tenido.

Los circuitos y plaquetas, los he reposteado en este mismo foro, pero la descripción teórica, lamentablemente, se ha perdido, y tendría que re escribirla.


----------



## sebsjata

ejtagle dijo:


> Tan sencillo como ir aquí, buscar el filtro activo que se quiera y pueda armar, y calcularle los valores: http://sim.okawa-denshi.jp/en/Fkeisan.htm
> 
> Pero, recuerden que en realidad, este modelo concreto fue un re posteo de un post mío que yo hice en un foro que ya no existe más (www.psicofxp.com), en cuya parte de electrónica, posteé este circuito, junto con toda la explicación teórica de cómo funcionaba, y luego, además posteé un ampli UCD que no usaba el IR2110 y que posiblemente haya sido el que mejor calidad acústica haya tenido.
> 
> Los circuitos y plaquetas, los he reposteado en este mismo foro, pero la descripción teórica, lamentablemente, se ha perdido, y tendría que re escribirla.


Gracias por el dato

Eestee ejtagle no me refería a hacer un filtro pasa-bajo activo, me refería a hacer los cálculos para el filtro pasa-bajo que tiene integrado el ampli (los valores dnp).


----------



## Cdma System

ejtagle dijo:


> posteé un ampli UCD que no usaba el IR2110 y que posiblemente haya sido el que mejor calidad acústica haya tenido



Se refiere al que utiliza el LM311 pero en la parte de potencia los Mosfet de canal P y N ?


----------



## Guzman

Gracias Quercus, estaba pensando mosfet mas potentes, no obstante lo voy a montar y cuando lo pruebe, te cuento los resultados.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Quercus

Hola Guzman.
  Montalo tranquilo y concienzudamente, respetando componentes y voltaje.  
Cuando lo termines, si todo va bien, te vas a quedar    como me quede yo… primero   y despues


----------



## guillevelo

Hola Ejtagle. Este circuito durante años me dio muchas satisfacciones. Siempre me pregunté si se podría usar un trafito de ferritas como driver para usar mosfet N... Tengo algunas fuentes fabricadas así y me gustan mucho más que las que usan ir2110. Sería posible?? O hay alguna razón por la que no veo clase d con ferrita driver?


----------



## ejtagle

experimentador dijo:


> Se refiere al que utiliza el LM311 pero en la parte de potencia los Mosfet de canal P y N ?



Exacto, ese mismo. De hecho, ese diseño incluia una versión doble faz para disminuir la interferencia generada por el amplificador.

Eso no lo hice para las otras versiones





guillevelo dijo:


> Hola Ejtagle. Este circuito durante años me dio muchas satisfacciones. Siempre me pregunté si se podría usar un trafito de ferritas como driver para usar mosfet N... Tengo algunas fuentes fabricadas así y me gustan mucho más que las que usan ir2110. Sería posible?? O hay alguna razón por la que no veo clase d con ferrita driver?



Sí se puede. pero, habría que hacer un circuito de reset para la ferrita (porque la ferrita no pasa contínua, sino alterna, por lo que los pulsos que se le aplican al mosfet tenderían a cambiar de tensión. No es muy complicado, es un diodo y un capacitor.

No lo hice, porque es un factor más de añade complejidad al diseño, ya que hay que calcular y luego construir ese transformador de ferrite

La otra posibilidad para usar un transformador de ferrite es usar un único transformador para los 2 mosfets... pero el circuito de reset de la ferrite sigue haciendo falta.


----------



## guillevelo

Genial ejtagle!! Algo asi como esto deberia funcionar no? 
Yo lo use para armar esta fuente con una ferrita ee16 sacada de las fuente atx y 40 vueltas cada bobinado y funciona perfecto.


----------



## Cdma System

ejtagle dijo:


> Exacto, ese mismo. De hecho, ese diseño incluia una versión doble faz para disminuir la interferencia generada por el amplificador.



Se que ya se preguntó varias veces durante años de charla pero lo recalco para ver si ganamos por cansancio  
Hay algún diagrama para hacerlo ambos de canal N pero discreto ya que es el que mejor funciona?


----------



## ejtagle

guillevelo dijo:


> Genial ejtagle!! Algo asi como esto deberia funcionar no?
> Yo lo use para armar esta fuente con una ferrita ee16 sacada de las fuente atx y 40 vueltas cada bobinado y funciona perfecto.



Sí, exactamente esa sería la idea. Cuidado, que el SG agregar el deadtime correcto. En teoría, se puede lograr lo mismo sustituyendo el IR por un par de transistores manejados por el par diferencial...





experimentador dijo:


> Se que ya se preguntó varias veces durante años de charla pero lo recalco para ver si ganamos por cansancio
> Hay algún diagrama para hacerlo ambos de canal N pero discreto ya que es el que mejor funciona?



No, no hay. Intenté con muchas topologías de driver discreto para canal-n solamente, pero siempre me topé con el problema de conseguir los componentes adecuados, especialmente el diodo schottky especial que hace falta como diodo antisaturación: el BAT54, que no vale nada comprado en digikey, pero que es casi inconseguible en los mostradores de las casas de electrónica...


----------



## carbajal

Buenos dias a todos, quisiera saber si alguien tiene la version modificada por Diego German con el integrado TL074 ya que deseo hacer algunas pruebas. Gracias.


----------



## mainino

Buenas señor ejteagle y por medio de compuertas logicas no se podria hacer el driver de manera discreta? usando la tecnica del bootstrap para el encendido de los mofets?


----------



## ejtagle

mainino dijo:


> Buenas señor ejteagle y por medio de compuertas logicas no se podria hacer el driver de manera discreta? usando la tecnica del bootstrap para el encendido de los mofets?



Lamentablemente, no. Es decir, mucho sentido no tiene: Es aún más complejo que el driver discreto...


----------



## mainino

Que triste noticia Ing. ejtagle porque mi tema de tesis es precisamente ese realizar un amplificador tipo D de medio puente con excitación galvánica y driver de manera discreta con mofets tipo n ya tengo 6 mese buscando información pero es muy poca la que se consigue aparte de toda la que usted a aportado jejeje  y bueno no es algo sencillo debido tambien a la situación de mi país.
Me gustaría su consejo para poder terminar mi carrera!  Igual gracias por toda la ayuda que ya a aportado! si quiere ayudarme a dar una explicacion del porque no es factible llevar acabo los objetivos de la tesis y buscar otra via o solucion! si se pudiera mejorar su diseño el de mofets p y n para llevar una propuesta y no quedar inconclusa porque tampoco es la idea de no realizar el proyecto sino cambiar los objetivos


----------



## ejtagle

mainino dijo:


> Que triste noticia Ing. ejtagle porque mi tema de tesis es precisamente ese realizar un amplificador tipo D de medio puente con excitación galvánica y driver de manera discreta con mofets tipo n ya tengo 6 mese buscando información pero es muy poca la que se consigue aparte de toda la que usted a aportado jejeje  y bueno no es algo sencillo debido tambien a la situación de mi país.
> Me gustaría su consejo para poder terminar mi carrera!  Igual gracias por toda la ayuda que ya a aportado! si quiere ayudarme a dar una explicacion del porque no es factible llevar acabo los objetivos de la tesis y buscar otra via o solucion! si se pudiera mejorar su diseño el de mofets p y n para llevar una propuesta y no quedar inconclusa porque tampoco es la idea de no realizar el proyecto sino cambiar los objetivos



Es que es sobrediseñar.. Es posible hacer un driver con aislación galvánica usando sólo un transformador de pulsos que maneje directamente las compuertas de los mosfets...


----------



## mainino

Buenas alguien me puede decir si Este amplificador puede probarse en un protoboar de alta frecuencia? porque por lo que he leido en los normales no anda!


----------



## bejar

Hola amigos, realize el circuito de mnicolau de la pagina 45 creo. Lo alimente con un trafo que tiene +-32v. Y note que calienta un transistor MPSA92(el que esta en la parte del IRF630), revise todo el circuito, no hay ningun corto,todos los componentes nuevos, lo que si en el transistor dice KSP92, no MPSA92.
Note que no tengo voltaje en el zener de 12v del otro lado, del lado del MPSA42. Y en la salida al parlante me entraga continua, creo que como 30v, no recuerdo bien.
Alguna sugerencia??  dejo imagenes. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pedro yamarte

Primero deberias limpiar con un cepillo de dientes que no uses y tiner para quitar la resina aunque no lo creas esto puede causar fallas al circuito, me ha pasado por eso la sugerencia y asi se visualiza mejor las pistas que no esten unidas unas con otras, este circuito arranca de una ya he hecho varias placas eso si trata que los componentes sean lo mas original posibles y asi no tendras problemas...


----------



## bejar

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Primero deberias limpiar con un cepillo de dientes que no uses y tiner para quitar la resina aunque no lo creas esto puede causar fallas al circuito, me ha pasado por eso la sugerencia y asi se visualiza mejor las pistas que no esten unidas unas con otras, este circuito arranca de una ya he hecho varias placas eso si trata que los componentes sean lo mas original posibles y asi no tendras problemas...



Muchas gracias, ahora haré eso a ver qué resultados tengo, voy a ver si puedo cambiar el transistor que calienta gracias


----------



## guille2

bejar dijo:


> http://fotos.subefotos.com/175973737041931eccfbab3601ca2e7eo.jpg
> 
> https://fotos.subefotos.com/9e40d81329090627469428bbb03e581ao.jpg
> 
> https://fotos.subefotos.com/72f4af1d70bed1bea6977b22d22dc46fo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hola amigos, realize el circuito de mnicolau de la pagina 45 creo. Lo alimente con un trafo que tiene +-32v. Y note que calienta un transistor MPSA92(el que esta en la parte del IRF630), revise todo el circuito, no hay ningun corto,todos los componentes nuevos, lo que si en el transistor dice KSP92, no MPSA92.
> Note que no tengo voltaje en el zener de 12v del otro lado, del lado del MPSA42. Y en la salida al parlante me entraga continua, creo que como 30v, no recuerdo bien.
> Alguna sugerencia??  dejo imagenes. desde ya muchas gracias




hola la mayoria de los problemas de este amplificador esta en los bc 337 y 327 que tiene las patas invertidas con respecto al data.
probalos con un tester cuando obtengas la mayor lectura hfe sabras que es la posicion correcta


----------



## bejar

guille2 dijo:


> hola la mayoria de los problemas de este amplificador esta en los bc 337 y 327 que tiene las patas invertidas con respecto al data.
> probalos con un tester cuando obtengas la mayor lectura hfe sabras que es la posicion correcta



Ok muchas gracias también tendré en cuenta eso



Acabo de encontrar un error :/ :/ un diodo zener de 5v esta al reves jajaja, corrijo eso y vere que sucede


----------



## lahormiga

Amigos de foro, muchas gracias a todos por esos aportes, me sirvieron mucho para hacer andar el amplificador, me pasaron un poco de cosas por usar componentes chuecos pero ya está andando, la consulta que tengo, es que hacer para usarlo con más voltaje que el recomendado dado?... Perdón de antemano si ya esta pregunta fue respondida, dirijan me a la respuesta porfa. Gracias


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches, es un excelente amplificador alimentado con 38v simétricos cero ruido el dicipador va frio el sonido es muy bueno el único inconveniente es la ganancia con mi teléfono no alcanza a sacarle la máximap potencia hay alguna forma de  aumentar un poco la gganancia?


----------



## Libardo M

Hola Amigo hell_fish, muy buen trabajo, compacto y práctico. Tenía dos preguntas: el inductor que usaste es el que viene en las fuentes de PC? Y cuál es este esquema? El híbrido que utiliza el lm311 y los driver tótem pole a transistores? Otra pregunta:
Qué transistores usaste?


----------



## hell_fish

Si el nucleo lo saque de una fuente de pc es verde y azul si es el de lm 311 con driver totem pole use los transistores que vienen en el esquematico todo tal cual lo publico el autor 





Lo unico que cambie fueron los zener puse de 4.7v lo demas todo igual me gustaria saber como aumentar la ganancia alguien puede ayudarme


----------



## pilm

Saludos hell_fish.   Baja el valor de la resistencia entre el pin 2 del LM311 y GND (R14); eso subirá la ganancia.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos dias,  cual seria el minimo valor de resistencia que podria colocar alli.


Tengo un inconveniente con el UCD, el nucleo caliente bastante aun sin musica aun asi el sonido es espectacular! que me recomiendan un ventilador ?


----------



## Libardo M

Por ese motivo te había preguntado si ese núcleo lo habías obtenido de una fuente de PC. Por qué en un comentario leí que no servía para el clase D por el problema del calentamiento debido a la saturación del núcleo. Entre las opciones que se propuso fue uno especial para audio, de polvo de hierro. En fin ese detalle del inductor es lo que me ha frenado a realizar este poderoso amplificador


----------



## hell_fish

Solucione el calentamiento cambiando el toroide por uno del tipo T184-18 Gracias por el aporte excelente amplificador.


----------



## lizan

Hola .muchachos .cuidado con los Tl074 tengo 1/2 kilo de nuevitos .pero no funcionan. Son falsos de la marca Texas y fairchil .directamente no funcionan ó producen excesivo recalentamiento...buena suerte .éxitos. !


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos a todos. Una pregunta: El núcleo T-XXX-18 es el color verde con gris? Ese es el material más adecuado para el amplificador clase D?


----------



## mogolloelectro

Hola que yo sepa uno de los mas adecuados seria este
http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/t130-p-1828.html
 Que aprovechando que estaba por acá en Bogotá me compre un par y un 157-2 aunque algo cara la compra pero esta destinada para poder probar diagramas de clase d en varias configuraciones ya luego veré la forma de pedir varios de china por aquello de la economía 
 En sigmaelectronica te lo envían a Barranquilla o a cualquier parte de Colombia aunque no se cuanto cueste el envío 
 Espero te ayude la info
 *aprovechando la venida a Bogotá pude conocer 2 almacenes que están en el listados de proveedores


----------



## Libardo M

Si, yo había contemplado esa posibilidad, en un comentario anterior se puede leer de un forista que puso a trabajar su amplificador con el tipo de inductores que mencioné, por eso quería confirmar si alguien más pudo hacer funcionar su clase D y con qué tipo de núcleos. Hace poco estuve por unos locales de electrónica donde se pueden conseguir muchos núcleos de éste tipo usados entonces me llamó la atención.


----------



## Diego German

Los núcleos que vienen en las fuentes de pc, los que filtran el voltaje de salida no son recomendables por que si no me equivoco son de polvo de hierro y generan corrientes parásitas a la frecuencia a la que trabaja el amplificador, se debería de utilizar inductores de núcleo ferrita o de núcleo de aire, yo tengo 4 armados y dos funcionan con núcleo de aire y los otros dos con núcleo de ferrita, y no calientan. 

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Libardo M

Es que existen diferentes tipos de nucleo, de ferrita y de polvo de hierro identificados con el número de la mezcla Dada por el fabricante. Tengo entendido que los número 18 son los adecuados para éste amplificador, claro que eso depende de la frecuencia de conmutación


----------



## manuleaniz

Hola a toda la gente del foro, buenos dias. Como siempre agradezco la predisposición que tienen para ayudar y brindar información. En el día de hoy me puse a armar el amplificador no UCD, de cejas99 de la pagina 45. Lo alimento con +-33v y tengo mucho ruido y distorsión al subir la potencia. Al integrado le llegan los perfectos +- 5.1V.

Mis dudas surgen en cuanto a los capacitores 

Le coloqué 100n cerámicos a la fuente y el de 820p que especifica Ejtagle que debe ser de poliester coloque un cerámico común.
Que función cumplen estos capacitores?

 Probé reemplazando los BC327 y BC337 por los BD140 y BD139 pero sigue el  mismo problema. Los mosfet son los indicados IRF9530 e IRF630 aunque no de la misma marca. En la salida le coloqué el filtro LC como especifica el autor

Me estoy volviendo loco por favor si alguien podría ayudarme se lo agradecería. Adjunto fotos de la placa. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

manuleaniz dijo:


> . . . . _*Le coloqué 100n cerámicos a la fuente*_ y el de 820p que especifica Ejtagle que debe ser de poliester coloque un cerámico común. . . .


¿ A que fuente ?
Publica un esquema de tu fuente de alimentación, incluyendo potencia del transformador que estas empleando.


----------



## 0002

A veces el problema está en que tan bien está construido el inductor de filtro LC, o también en la falta estabilidad en la fuente, sólo una duda ¿lo estás probando con la lámpara en serie?.


----------



## guillevelo

Manuel redujiste las resistencias de 2,2k para bajar a 5,1v? Modificaste la resistencia de realimentacion para el nuevo voltaje?


----------



## manuleaniz

Hola fogonazo, la fuente de alimentación es un transformador de 304W con varias salidas yo utilizo 24+24 rectificado y filtrado con unos capacitores de 4700 uF me da una tensión de +-33. 
Fogonazo te adjunto una foto de los capacitores de los que te hablo.

guillevelo, No modifiqué ningun valor de ninguna resistencia.
los +- 5,1V son los valores que menciona ejtagle que le llegan al TL074

0002, respondo a tu pregunta, no lo estoy probando con la lampara en serie



Hola, cambié los transistores mpsa42 y mpsa 92 todos a la vez, el ruido y la distorsión desaparecieron completamente. Ahora le inyecto una senoidal de 1khz 800mV y en la salida tengo la misma senoidal con una amplitud de 18,8V. Sin distorsion y sin ruido. Con eso no llego ni a los 50W. Cual puede ser el problema?


----------



## guillevelo

Manu ese voltaje puede llegarte con el operacional en reposo. Cuando comienza a tener señal ese voltaje cae, Te aseguro que yo ya arme decenas de estos amplis, 2k2 llega justo para 40v. Es mas depende del origen del tl074 a veces tmb resulta poco 2k2. Ponele dos resis de 1,5k. Y para asegurarte del funcionamiento podes mandarle +5v y -5v a la base de los primeros transistores y ver si conmutan bien los mosfets y si le llega los 12v para saturar cada mosfets. Y medir si los 5,1v no caen al conmutar los mosfets.


----------



## Diego German

Debes subir la tensión de alimentación con +-33VDC no te alcanza.

Saludos.


----------



## manuleaniz

Hola Guillevelo, tome tensiones del operacional con señal y le llegan los 5,1 positivos y negativos a las patas 11 y 4. Sacando conclusiones creeria que no caen al "saturar" los mosfets. Serán mis mosfets el problema? Son los indicados pero de procedencia x. No logré entender por que debo cambiar las resistencias de 2k2.


Gracias


----------



## manuleaniz

Adjunto fotos tomadas de las bases BD y MPSA. y en el gate de los mosfet. Se ve una amplitud de 12V montada sobre una continua en los dos casos con o sin señal.


----------



## guillevelo

Manu tu amplificador anda bien. Lo estas alimentando con 24-0-24 y le inyectas señal de 800mv (la sensibilidad de este circuito es de 1v) con lo cual obtenes una onda del 80% del voltaje que son aprox 19v.


----------



## manuleaniz

Hola guillevelo, lo estoy alimentando con +- 33 VCC (con el osciloscopio mido 35) no puede ser que ande bien por que no obtengo 200 w ni de casualidad.

En que concepto estoy errado?
GRACIAS


----------



## guillevelo

Manu para 200w necesitas 40v y 4ohms. Si queres 200w en 8ohms debes subir el voltaje y cambiar algunas resistencias y los mosfets.
Estas dandole menos voltaje al circuito y lo haces trabajar en 8ohms. Asi jamas vas a obtener la potencia para la que fue diseñado.


----------



## manuleaniz

Hola guillevelo, le varié la tensión de la entrada de audio a unos 1.6v y la potencia respondió. Una parte del problema era que al medirlo con el osciloscopio tanto en la entrada como en la salida al colocarle la tierra del osciloscopio lo planchaba. Voy a sacar el calculo de potencia nuevamente. Pero me retumba los oidos ahora.
Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## rektor

Hola a todos, tengo una duda si uso  el mosfet irf9640 y uno de canal n con las mismas caractersticas de este,que tanto voltage podria usar.
Desde ya gracias





			
				rektor dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, tengo una duda si uso  el mosfet irf9640 y uno de canal n con las mismas caractersticas de este,que tanto voltage podria usar.
> Desde ya gracias


Otra cosita, este amplificador yo lo arme como esta en el diagrama y me funciono de una,mi duda es, se puede conectar en modo bridge o btl y cual seria su impedancia minima.


----------



## Strubingerb

Muy buen post. algo viejo pero hace un tiempo un cliente llevo a mi taller un amplificador clase D de 3200W dti, el cual no pude reparar y debido a lo extraño del aparato me lo quede hoy día ya he reparado un par y estoy diseñando un amplificador clase d super sencillo basado en los diseños de este post, actualmente tengo uno funcionando me entrega 200W a 2ohm alimentado con +-20v la placa mide apenas 4.5cmx2.5cm uso solo un operacional ,3 mosfet, 1 transistor y unas cuantas resistencias próximamente estaré publicando el circuito pero quiero hacerlo full bridge para aprovechar aun mas esa fuente y llegar a los 1000w. saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## crazysound

Hola Strubingerb, felicitaciones y esperamos tu diseño!!


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

¿Puede subir algunas imágenes del 'D 3200W'. 




Saludos coridales.


----------



## hell_fish

Strubingerb dijo:


> Muy buen post. algo viejo pero hace un tiempo un cliente llevo a mi taller un amplificador clase D de 3200W dti, el cual no pude reparar y debido a lo extraño del aparato me lo quede hoy día ya he reparado un par y estoy diseñando un amplificador clase d super sencillo basado en los diseños de este post, actualmente tengo uno funcionando me entrega 200W a 2ohm alimentado con +-20v la placa mide apenas 4.5cmx2.5cm uso solo un operacional ,3 mosfet, 1 transistor y unas cuantas resistencias próximamente estaré publicando el circuito pero quiero hacerlo full bridge para aprovechar aun mas esa fuente y llegar a los 1000w. saludos desde Venezuela



Publica el de 200w suena interesante


----------



## Strubingerb

Adjunto envio diseño en proteus 7 asicomo esta en el diseño lo monte primero en protoboard luego en baquelita alimentado con +-20V y funciona. no calienta y suena muy bien para bajas frecuencias (subwoofer) quiero utilizarlo con una fuente de +-45V pero no funciona. estoy por armar unocon el ir2110


----------



## guarod

Strubingerb dijo:


> Adjunto envio diseño en proteus 7 asicomo esta en el diseño lo monte primero en protoboard luego en baquelita alimentado con +-20V y funciona. no calienta y suena muy bien para bajas frecuencias (subwoofer) quiero utilizarlo con una fuente de +-45V pero no funciona. estoy por armar unocon el ir2110



puedes subir una imagen del diagrama,, ya que no tengo el programa para abrirlo, proteus


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos dias, alguien que tenga proteus podria hacernos el enorme favor de tomarle una imagen al circuito y subirla o exportar a PDF muchisimas gracias


----------



## Strubingerb

Adjunto un capture del esquema en el proteus, cualquier ayuda y/o observacion les agradezco. como les dije oscila automaticamente da buena potencia y por los calculos y mediciones en un bajo de 12" doble bobina 4ohm en paralelo 2 ohm suena muy fuerte segun los calculos ronda los 200W y no calienta en lo absoluto, intente alimentarlo con +-45V y a volar se quemaron los mosfets.


----------



## Cdma System

Una versión mia del switching amp
Cero ruidos


----------



## papu

> Una versión mia del switching amp
> Cero ruidos



Muy bueno!! pcb?


----------



## shevchenko

Excelente version, hoy escuche musica un par de horas en el SwitchingAmp que mandaste, suena genial, la verdad que la mejora del smd + los drivers  de machos suma aun mas puntos, ya que lo unico que calientan son esos drivers.
como apreciación personal con el filtro de 1.8uF y 22uH tiene buenos agudos y los graves son claros y contundentes.. ya estoy juntando las cosas para armar la otra etapa y montarlos en un gabinete final 
ya que esto es lo que necesitaba algo simple y potente.


----------



## Cdma System

Con algunos retoques en la bobina debería quedar perfecto.


----------



## espectro24

experimentador dijo:


> Con algunos retoques en la bobina debería quedar perfecto.



Amigo una pregunta el nucleo que usa para la bobina es de los que una las fuentes de pc ? Los de polvo de hierro?, y que calibre es el cobre que usa gracias espero pueda responderme.


----------



## shevchenko

Mejores drivers.
2 mosfet P.
Protección.
Sin duda una gran mejora!
Buen trabajo!!!


----------



## Cdma System

espectro24 dijo:


> Amigo una pregunta el nucleo que usa para la bobina es de los que una las fuentes de pc ? Los de polvo de hierro?, y que calibre es el cobre que usa gracias espero pueda responderme.



Hola, no te sirven los nucleos esos que decis(amarillo/blanco) pero si conseguis azules o negros podrías probar.


----------



## Iván Francisco

experimentador dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 160675
> 
> Una versión mia del switching amp
> Cero ruidos




quería consultarte donde conseguiste el inductor o con que núcleo lo fabricaste?
Gracias

PD: ya está respondida..a moderación, gracias


----------



## Cdma System

El inductor es un coilcraft que originalmente tenía 10uHy pero lo rebobiné hasta mas o menos 60uhy tal vez se tendría que subir un poco mas pero por ahora a bajo volumen en mis cajas no se aprecia ruido así que va a quedar en esos valores hasta que consiga otros núcleos. 

Pd: el núcleo original me lo había mandado Ratmayor.


----------



## espectro24

experimentador dijo:


> Hola, no te sirven los nucleos esos que decis(amarillo/blanco) pero si conseguis azules o negros podrías probar.




A estabien  gracias por responder cuando pueda probare con unos nucleos que son de color verde,gries, rojo que tengo por hay para ver que pasa.

Saludos


----------



## Cdma System

Esos verdes que traen las fuentes como filtro de linea no sirven para estos casos 
Los que son verdes verdes digo, los que son verde claro creo que si, si no calienta apenas enchufas el amp sirve, luego si se satura con el consumo se le hace un gap y se aumenta el número de espiras y solucionado


----------



## lahormiga

Señores como estan?, espero que muy bien... escribo porque he armado el amplificador UCD con el lm311, y aunque suena verdaderamente muy bien, tengo un problema con el y solicito su ayuda de manera urgente jejeje...
el problema es que suena y todo pero uno de los mosfet de salida, (concretamente el irf9630 que es el que estoy usando junto con el irf640), se calienta demaciado y no se que puede ser, agradezco su valiosa ayuda y de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## louro

lahormiga dijo:


> Señores como estan?, espero que muy bien... escribo porque he armado el amplificador UCD con el lm311, y aunque suena verdaderamente muy bien, tengo un problema con el y solicito su ayuda de manera urgente jejeje...
> el problema es que suena y todo pero uno de los mosfet de salida, (concretamente el irf9630 que es el que estoy usando junto con el irf640), se calienta demaciado y no se que puede ser, agradezco su valiosa ayuda y de antemano muchas gracias.




RDS(on) max. de IRF9630 es mui auto es 4 vezes mas que lo outro


----------



## mogolloelectro

hola yo cuando arme este amplificador procure usar los mosfets irf630 con el irf9640 para que las cargas que manejaran los mosfets fueran similares y los calentamientos que tuve en esa placa era en los transistores drivers aunque siempre calentaban bastante nunca se quemaron ni pasaban creo que alcance a medirles 65 grados centigrados de temperatura
ya de por si el irf640 maneja 18 amperios contra 6.5 amperios del irf9630 y el irf9640 maneja 11 amperios
por lo menos yo no tuve mayor problema combinandolos asi espero te ayude la informacion


----------



## shevchenko

Eso mas un poquito de pasta 
y el cooler favoreciendo.


----------



## osk_rin

Después de años pensando en armar este amplificador (y olvidarme de el), por fin lo monte.

  Funciona sin calentamientos excesivos otorga buena potencia, etc. El único detalle es que si conecto un parlante-tweeter se aprecia un sonido parecido al ruido blanco, (leí todo el hilo y encontré que se le puede poner unos snubbers)  No lo pienso usar para medios/agudos así que no me preocupa mucho.
  Gracias al diseñador del circuito y al PCB de Diego German 

  Sin más dejo unas fotografías:


Saludos a todos.


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal.

  Después de jugar un poco con el clase D, este lo alimento con +-33v uso los MOSFET IRF540/9540 CON UNA CARGA DE 2 OHMS Y me han sucedido unos cuantos detalles los cuales enumero a continuación:
  ·         -Ruido parecido al ruido blanco a la salida del amplificador (con cualquier carga 2,4,8 ohms)
  ·         -Oscilaciones
  ·         - Ruidos del Inductor

  ·         Ruido a la salida.
  Para este caso solo alcance a leer en los comentarios que se debe al offset o similar, probé colocando una red Snubber y nada, También probé conectar el disipador a tierra, si bien el ruido se disminuyó drástica mente me provoco un problema que a continuación detallo en el siguiente punto
  ·         Oscilaciones.
  Como ya mencione anteriormente conecte el disipador a tierra y el amplificador oscilaba en bajas frecuencias adjunto un video. Este problema se solucionó desconectando el cable de tierra del disipador.






  ·         Ruido del inductor
  En este punto no sé si sea normal pero probé un par de inductores el que aparece en mi publicación anterior, ese es de un equipo comercial de 100uH, y al subir el volumen cuando la potencia es considerable hacia un peque-o Click y calentaba solo un poco,
  Así que decidí cambiarlo por uno de fabricación propia, Use un núcleo de fuente Fliyback de PC (ya tiene Gap) y bobine con 18 vueltas con 6 alambres del #26, este no calienta absolutamente nada pero al subir el volumen (aumento de potencia) hace el mismo Click, click. Adjunto video.






  Alguno de ustedes tuvo detalles similares??


----------



## el mirador

Hola  a todos. Estoy interesado en armar este amplificador en version estereo para alimentar medios y altos. La fuente puede ser simetrica?. Tengo un transformador y fuente de +-30V 8A rectificados. O solo funciona con fuente smps?


----------



## shevchenko

Mirador todos los amplificadores del mundo fucionan con fuente comun o switching, 
esa fuente te serviría si (hay que bajar un poco las Rs de los zeners)
Este es un amplificador mas bien para graves, tiene medios y agudos pero no es de lo mejor...
Yo en tu lugar voy por 2 tda7294/3 en estéreo.
sonará con lindos medios y agudos!


----------



## el mirador

Muchas gracias por el consejo, ahora a trabajar en mi proyecto.


----------



## Yamith253

BUSHELL dijo:


> Por finnnnnn!  He encontrao el problema del recalentamiento!
> 
> Después de invertir muchas horas, nada me hacía pensar que este maldito era el asesino en serie:
> 
> El culpable era Q3. Como yo no encontré en la tienda el BC337, puse un PN2222. A pesar de que está bueno, era el culpable de todo. En su lugar puse el BC546, perfectamente compatible pin a pin.
> 
> Con el tal pn2222, ya saben los problemas que tuve. Calientamientos excesivos, anormales para un clase D. Y cuando digo excesivos es eso: Ex ce si vos, al punto de freir literalmente los componentes.
> 
> Ahora, todo cambió radicalmente. Con la serie de bombillo, no hay consumo en reposo.
> 
> Y ahora no tengo calentamientos. Puedo pasarme la vida entera con el dedo puesto sobre los mosfetes y no calientan casi nada. Con razón decían los compañeros que se mantenían fríos al tacto.
> 
> Lo único que debe calentar, son los seis transistores T092, y las resistencias de 2k2 1w (R21 y R22). Esto está perfectamente documentado, es normal pues así fué diseñado. Claro que tampoco es que calienten muuucho. Puedes aguantar unos 5 segundos con el dedo (qué manera tan folclórica de decirlo, pero es para que me entiendan, je,je,je).
> 
> Y el sonido, muy bueno, muy superior a lo que yo esperaba...muy superior a lo que se puede esperar de semejante cosa tan chiquita.
> 
> Por fin, por fin.
> 
> A todos gracias! en especial a ejtagle, el diseñador del amplificador.
> 
> Si la version UCD es mejor, me le quito el sombrero, señor..



JAJAJAJAJ da mucha risa como lo dices... pero estuvo bueno.. perseverar y no rendirse jamas... siempre hay que darle hasta que funcione.. asi es que se aprende





ejtagle dijo:


> O tenés un cortocircuito, o un opamp quemado  --- Para todos aquellos que hagan las placas por métodos hogareños (transferencia, laca fotosensible, fotocopia, marcador) ... Les aconsejo que una vez grabada la placa en el ácido, y luego de hacer los agujeros, midan con un téster la placa, antes de soldar ningún componente. Asegúrense de la continuidad de las pistas (muchas veces hay microcortes, prácticamente invisibles, y la pista está cortada), o cortocircuitos por pelitos de cobre también invisibles. Por eso, mejor no suponer nada, y midan continuidad de todas las pistas, y también que entre pistas cercanas no unidas no haya cortos. Lleva un poco de tiempo, pero es MUCHO más fácil medir y arreglar en esta fase que luego, una vez puestos los componentes.
> Tan es así, que si llegase a haber un corto, pueden llegar a quemar componentes, por eso es tan importante medir las placas caseras
> Saludos!



hola amigo... usted que es el teso en esto puedo modificar la etapa driver para utilizar dos mosfet de tipo N.... ya que los otros no se consiguen por aca


----------



## xidomen

Hola yo arme este amplificador (No UCD) pero no lo he podido hechar a andar pasa lo siguiente:
*voltaje DC a la salida, este es -30( lo alimento con +-30) que después de subir y bajar el switch varias veces, el voltaje se va y se queda en .1v, bien.
* cuando lo pruebo tengo una gran distorsión, ni siquiera se escucha fuerte el audio que sale
*si conecto el inductor con el capacitor el voltaje a la salida nunca desaparece
* no hay ningún tipo de calentamiento.
Probé sacando el integrado y puenteando el pin 7 con el 4 y el 11 (uno a la.vez) y si me hace los cambios entre positivo y negativo, use todos los componentes del diagrama excepto los bc327 y bc337 los sustituí por los bc557 y bc547.
*ya cambie de integrado varias veces y sigue igual, incluso cambie por el tl084
* MOSFET cambiados varias veces también.
*agrege snuber a los MOSFET (R100 y cap 100pf)
* PCB original de ejtagle
*baje las resistencias de 2.2k de los zeners a 1.8k, el voltaje al integrado esta bien +-5.1
Ya leí todas las respuestas de este post pero no he encontrado solución todavía. Alguna sugerencia de que podría ser la falla, alguna medición que se pueda hacer para descartar componentes


----------



## Fernando123

Cambia el integrado por uno de marca reconocida tipo ST. 
Tengo uno igual al tuyo que solo sirve de pisapapeles, en su momento llegue a hacer algunas mediciones con osciloscopio y vi que su respueta en frecuencia no llegava ni a 20khz.


----------



## xidomen

El integrado anterior era ST aun así no funciona, pienso que no son los integrados, los he comprado en casas de electrónica distintas y sucede lo mismo al probar o a menos que en todas sean de mala calidad


----------



## xidomen

Yo de nuevo  Jaja tengo un problema, el amplificador ahora si funciona, el problema surge al conectar el filtro lc a la salida, al conectarlo se escucha mucho ruido de alta frecuencia, si lo desconecto se escucha bien excepto en los bajos que se notan un tanto distorsionados. La bobina es de 34uH y el capacitor lo he probado de 1uf, .68uf y valores inferiores y sucede lo mismo, a que se deberá esto


----------



## aadf

xidomen dijo:


> Yo de nuevo  Jaja tengo un problema, el amplificador ahora si funciona, el problema surge al conectar el filtro lc a la salida, al conectarlo se escucha mucho ruido de alta frecuencia, si lo desconecto se escucha bien excepto en los bajos que se notan un tanto distorsionados. La bobina es de 34uH y el capacitor lo he probado de 1uf, .68uf y valores inferiores y sucede lo mismo, a que se deberá esto



Hola,
Lograste ver porque tenias -VCC a la salida?
A mi me esta pasando eso....

saludos.


----------



## xidomen

Según lo que me paso el ampli no oscilaba sin carga porque cuando lo intento arrancar sin ningún parlante conectado es cuando me dejaba voltaje a la salida, pero también puede que tus tr's estén mal o directamente algún MOSFET prueba cambiándolos.


----------



## aadf

xidomen dijo:


> Según lo que me paso el ampli no oscilaba sin carga porque cuando lo intento arrancar sin ningún parlante conectado es cuando me dejaba voltaje a la salida, pero también puede que tus tr's estén mal o directamente algún MOSFET prueba cambiándolos.



Ayer se me ocurre probar el circuito sin el TL074, para ver si la falla esta en los transistores/mosfet o en otro lado. Resulta que esa parte esta bien, empezo a poner otros chips TL074 y me hace la misma falla hasta que coloque uno diferente, uno que me quedo de hace tiempo atras.... y funciona bien.... bah... al menos no tengo consumo, ni me calienta la bobina y a la salida 30mV de offset.

En la foto el bueno arriba, el malo abajo... todos comprados en Electronica Liniers..

saludos.


----------



## xidomen

El problema que nos ha pasado a muchos... Componentes de mala calidad


----------



## Fogonazo

Electrónica Liniers *NO *está entre mis proveedores confiables preferidos, (Aunque tienen muchísimas cosas) te podes cruzar enfrente a Electrocomponentes que son algo mas serios


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Solucionado ese inconveniente, el ampli esta funcionando, aun me restan algunas pruebitas de maltrato, jeje, pero me gusto.

Ahi puse unas fotos. El trafo que arme entrega 30+30 vca con 4A, seguido de una fuente rectificadora con 3x4700 por rama, entrega 42vcc.

Si le entro con señal senoidal, veo que a la salida (mediante osciloscopio para PC) esta un poco deformada.... Con audio suena bien. La imagen que se ve es con una entrada de 500mV, sobre una carga de 10ohm.




Fogonazo dijo:


> Electrónica Liniers *NO *está entre mis proveedores confiables preferidos, (Aunque tienen muchísimas cosas) te podes cruzar enfrente a Electrocomponentes que son algo mas serios



Si, suelo pasar por ambos, pero en electrocomponentes tienen muy pocas cosas...

saludos.


----------



## loydamora

Que tal a todos.

Soy nuevo en el foro y he construido varios amplificadores con tda´s hasta 100w y con transistores clase hasta 800w (clase a), hasta armé uno Darlington con tip142 y tip147 (suena y funciona muy bien aunque he leído en el foro que muchos dicen que no es bueno ese ampli), en general tengo un poco de experiencia en el armado de amplificadores de los tipos mencionados, he hecho smps para autos de hasta 900w (el truco del transformador de ferrita es comprar amplis quemados de autos en 50 pesos hasta puede venir ya bobinado el núcleo).

Hace poco tiempo compré como curiosidad un amplificador con tpa3116 (clase d) que decía que proporcionaba 100w en una miniatura de placa de 3 x 4.5 cm (110 pesos mexicanos con envío, demoró 6 meses en llegar desde china), la verdad quedé maravillado con la clase d, no pensé que algo tan pequeño realmente proporcionara esa potencia sin calentamiento y usando sólo 20vcd. Aunque hace tiempo se de los amps clase d no me llamaban la atención ya que pensé que con pocos componente y sin calentamiento no obtendrías potencias altas, todo esto por no leer acerca de ellos y me doy cuenta que me falta mucho por aprender.

No los quiero aburrir, ahora quiero construir un amplificador clase d con irs2092, (tipo iraudamp) pero aparte tengo las siguientes dudas:

1-Que significa UCD y NO UCD?
2-El inductor de salida como se fabrica para una potencia de 400W usando material si es posible de una atx, ya que vivo en un lugar aparado del mundo exterior donde realmente no hay nada de nada? o algún link que pueda ver esta información.

Si llego a obtener esta información empezaré a armar el amplificador, una vez probado y pondré un tuto de cómo se fabricó por completo, en especial el inductor de salida, ya que realmente hay poca información bien desglosada.

Quiero comentarles que todas las ideas las tomo de este foro, me parece genial todo el conocimiento que manejan.

Subo un documento de Infineon que me ayudó en su momento a construir el transfo de la smps que uso para alimentar los amplis que subo al coche, aunque no es el tema smps, veanlo todo, casi al final aparece como calcular dicho transformador y como embobinarlo (instrucciones dadas por Infineon).

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

loydamora dijo:


> . . . .  aunque he leído en el foro que _*muchos dicen que no es bueno ese ampli*_). . .


¿ Donde leíste eso ?


----------



## loydamora

Qué tal, amigo Fogonazo
Amplificador 100W TIP142/147.

Ahí hay un comentario pero hay otros, pero hay mas. Yo lo armé y me funcionó excelente, de hecho fué muy económico de armar.
Disculpa la insistencia, donde podré encontrar esta info:

1-Que significa UCD y NO UCD?
2-El inductor de salida como se fabrica para una potencia de 400W usando material si es posible de una atx, ya que vivo en un lugar aparado del mundo exterior donde realmente no hay nada de nada? o algún link que pueda ver esta información.

Gracias por su atención.

Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko

Este Amp funciona perfecto, calientan un poco los drivers de los mosfets nada mas... trabajan tibios los mosfets, ahora no se que tan hi-fi es... 
pero es de esos que no vas a romper mas!


----------



## Fogonazo

Tecnología UcD


----------



## xidomen

seaarg dijo:


> En Free Web Hosting - Your Website need to be migrated estoy armando un sitio donde explico como hice para armar una potencia para subs en auto con este amplificador y una smps de diseño propio.
> 
> Estan los PCB de la fuente alli y las explicaciones, me falta algun programa para poder realizar los esquematicos aun. Es basada en el TL494
> 
> Desde ya la idea no es llevar trafico al sitio ni nada por el estilo. Simplemente lo estoy armando para que otros puedan hacer lo que yo hice (siendo solo un aficionado). y que tengan todo alli en un mismo lugar.
> 
> La fuente es "similar" a la de luciperro, con la gran diferencia del integrado.
> 
> Si alguien me propone algun programa SIMPLE con el que hacer el esquematico, bienvenido sea! (probe con PCB wiz pero no lo logro, simplemente no tiene "integrado 16 pin" en los esquematicos, etc.etc)
> 
> Alguien sabe si con el pack de proteus y/o isis se puede hacer esquematicos? (solo lo uso para simular algunas cosas) desde ya no tiene el TL494


amigo al parecer no esta activa tu pagina, en donde podria consultar tu diseño si es que fuer posible


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola a ver si alguien puede ayudarme con este PCB se queman los mosfet estoy probandolo con una fuente de +-45V 5A uso transistores 2n5551 2n 5401 BD139 BD140 y los Mosfets IRF9540 IRF540 y IC TL074 y la  bobina le puse 100uH con un nucleo amarillo cortado, para funcionar con  un parlante de 8 ohmios
HI FI 200W con 2 Mosfet


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese pcb  a que amplificador corresponde ?


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola amigos estoy  haciendo este amplificador de 200W HIFI de Egtagle con alguna ligeras modificaciones, pero tengo un problema que en  los zener de 12 v no me controla lo alimento con una fuente de +-35v y el voltaje  en la puerta del mosfet me da 30v en ambos lados no se si le a pasado a alguien esto y como lo solucionaron. utilizo BD139BD140 2N5551 2N5401  y los mosfet IRF540 IRF9540.


----------



## sebsjata

claro, eso es totalmente normal, si mides entre gnd y los gates siempre van a estar presentes vcc, para que te de el valor correcto tienes que medir entre gate y la rama de alimentación de ese mosfet. aparte de eso, ¿ya hiciste la prueba del jumper, para saber si el driver discreto esta funcionando? y, otra cosa, ¿cuales fueron los cambios que hiciste?.


----------



## pabloescorpio100

si claro pero debe se ser 12v o menos de 20v voltios sino se quema el mosfet, bueno no he vuelto a hacer las pruebas pero cuando las hice media 5v puenteando del 4 al 7 y del 11 al 7, básicamente es el pcb


----------



## sebsjata

no, si hay mas de 20v entre gate y source se quema el mosfet y este no es el caso, si analizas bien el circuito veraz que el zener que se encarga de regular esa tensión esta conectado entre vcc y el gate, ahí debes de hacer la medición, estas midiendo entre gate y gnd, si mides así siempre te va a dar vcc, la forma en la que debes medir es entre gate y vcc (source) del lado del irf9530 y, del lado del irf630 debes medir entre gate y -vcc(source).
¿esos 5v que mides son en la salida? de ser así deberías revisar la parte discreta (driver + mosfets), cuando haces el puente entre 4 y 7 debe haber vcc (35v) y cuando puenteas 11 y 7 tienen que haber -vcc (-35v).


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Saco el tl074 puenteo 4 y 7 y me da 5v en la salida y -36 en el gate y+23 en el otro gate y cuando puenteo 4 y 11 -5v en la salida y +36 y-23 en los gate  sin los mosfets

No debería de haber 12v en la base de los bd139 y 140 ?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 2, 2018

Dime que voltaje debe haber el el gate del mosfet


----------



## sebsjata

acabo de hacer una imagen para que hagas las pruebas y que quedase mas ilustrativo
Otra prueba que no puse en la imagen a hacer es medir en la salida o en las bases o en el gate del mosfet y hacer el puente entre 4 y 7 o entre 11 y 7 y luego quitarlo, al quitarlo las tensiones deben de permanecer, ej.: si hiciste el puente entre 4 y 7 debes medir entre el punto amarillo y azul una tensión de -12v, el valor no tiene que ser exacto, y luego quitar dicho puente y no debería haber variación alguna, debe quedar clavado en esa tensión, puesto que hay una resistencia que hace como una realimentación que mantiene esa tensión clavada, si no hace eso revisa la resistencia de 22k, ojo, esta prueba es con los mosfet colocados, de igual forma que las mediciones de la imagen.
aparte que si todo sale bien exepto que en la salida te de +-5v en la salida deberías cambiar los mosfet

Ps: cuando yo hice este amplificador, la parte que mas me dio dolor de cabeza fue exactamente esa, los mosfet y los mpsa, pero no por culpa mía, por algún error, error del diseño, nada de eso, simplemente por la culpa de los componentes falsificados, los trs y mosfet se quemaban de inmediato, hasta que de tanto cambiar componentes le dio por arrancar, y hasta ahora el ampli sigue funcionando sin problemas, en realidad es bastante robusto aunque no lo tengo yo, fue para un amigo que lo arme


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Gracias por tu ayuda sebsjata ya esta funcionando eran los componentes calienta un poco el núcleo toroidal pero es por que es el amarillo ahora voy a buscarle algún núcleo apropiado y probarlo con la otra fuente de +-45v y suena bien el bajo no se si será porque la bobina la hice de 100uH para el parlante de 8 ohmios lo que me faltaría hacerle un pre ya que con el celular no impulsa mucho el audio en fin ya esta todo bien. Gracias


----------



## D..12345

Saludos , muy bueno el amplificador clase D de 200W hecho con el amplificador operacional  TL074,  sobre todo por la baja temperatura de los transistores de salida (los mosfet). Quiero montarlo pero tengo unas dudas al respecto debido a que acá donde vivo no aparecen algunos componentes y quiero hacer sustituciones además de algunas preguntas que tengo y estas son: 
•	Puedo sustituir la tl074 por una lm324, lm358, tl082, lf347? cual serian las sustituciones de la tl074?
•	Puedo usar transistores 2n5551 y 2n5401?
•	Se puede modificar el amplificador para k.los dos mosfet de salida  sean canal n  ( o sea los dos mosfet irf 630 ) 

 por ultimo quiero preguntar si se puede ampliar este amplificador hasta los 600W utilizando en esencia componentes similares al diseño original, de ser así como quedaría el esquema?


----------



## xidomen

Los transistores los puedes sustituir sin problemas por los que mencionas, yo estoy usando esos.
Respecto a usar 2 mosfet canal N ya hay una version de mas alta fidelidad escalable en potencia, no lo he armado pero a muchos les a funcionado, aqui el link  Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N


----------



## D..12345

*C*on respecto a subir potencia*, ¿ que*  m*e* dices *?*

*Nota del moderador :*
¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?
*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## xidomen

Este circuito no se hasta donde puede llegar en cuanto al voltaje, pero la limitante principal es el mosfet P que el usado me parece es de 100v, lo máximo de alimentacion son +-50 pero no recomendaria llevarlo a ese punto porque puede volar el mosfet mencionado, puedes sustituirlo por otro de similares características pero que sea de mas voltaje, por ahi lei que usaron el 9640 para usarlo a un voltaje superior y obtener mas potencia. Deberias leer toooooodo el hilo para que despejes tus dudas eso es lo que yo hice. 
Saludos!


----------



## casuca22

mnicolau dijo:


> Unas fotos del ampli switching del 1º post. Armé un pcb nuevo (en realidad es una adaptación del pcb de Eduardo) estéreo en una placa 10x10. Una joyita realmente el amplificador, excelente sonido, cero ruido en el parlante estando sin señal en la entrada y es increible ver los mosfets de salida trabajar sin disipador y apenas entibiarse. Gracias por el ampli Eduardo.
> 
> Ah y no cuesta más de 6U$S armarlo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29418
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29419
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29420
> 
> Saludos




hola mariano...
Hice tu PCB puesto que me pareció mas como a la hora de armarlo, pues el original por su tamaño se me complico un poco..
lo alimente con +20/ 0/ -20 y sonó muy bajito, (incluso sonaba como un twiter "brillos")
luego lo alimente con +40/0/-40 sonó y se quemo...
cabe aclararte que no conseguí el el tl074 y lo reemplace por el tl084 (puede ser el problema?)
tampoco conseguí los BC y los remplace por 2n2222 y 2n3906 (puede ser el problema?)
los mosfet de salida puse IRF9540N Y IRF640....
el inductor reciclado de un AMP clase D que vienen en cabinas chinas

SI TU O ALGUNA OTRA PERSONA ME PUDIERAN AYUDAR SE LOS AGRADESERIA MUCHO


----------



## shevchenko

El tl no te da dramas, tu problema es el driver del mosfet, usar los recomendados, para una alimentación de +-45 usa los 3 transistores de cada mosfet de voltajes superiores a 100v si calientan trendras que ponerles disipador, te recomiendo BD139/40 o mejores!


----------



## OSS1

Muy bien amigos saludos desde Venezuela, hace un tiempo me he armado dos canales del amplificador no UCD (sorenson) fabrique dos pcb al tamaño del original 56mm x 44mm y los he probado individualmente funcionan de maravilla pero al momento de querer hacerlos andar en estereo se me presenta el problema de que entran a un estado de interferencia provocando que la serie comience a parpadear, me gustaria saber si alguien le ha presentado ese problema y ha podido solucionarlo. PD arme un tercer canal pero con una pcb mas grande, la version que usa transistores drivers bd139/bd140 y lo he puesto a sonar en estereo y no me da problema con cualquiera de los canales pequeños, en cambio los dos canales pequeños(PCB original) al mismo tiempo me produce el indeseado golpeteo que puede acabar quemandome los parlantes... ya subo las imagenes...


----------



## sebsjata

El problema que yo tengo es que cuando están los dos conectados con el potenciometro al mínimo, la lámpara empieza a oscilar pero esto solo ocurre cuando no hay carga, parlante desconectado, y cuando las entradas están a gnd (potenciometro al minimo), pero con el parlante conectado y, el potenciometro ligeramente subido, deja de oscilar, la solución temporanea fue colocar un par de resistencias en serie para que así, aunque baje el potenciometro al mínimo, las entradas no queden a gnd y así los mosfet no se me queman, pero eso no es la solución Real

Si alguien sabe como solucionar eso como debe de ser...


----------



## guillevelo

hola. Les cuento que es medio complicado de solucionar ese problema. En principio lo ideal si van a poner dos etapas es que estén sincronizadas o que estén en frecuencias un poco alejadas. Pero al estar en una frecuencia similar se producen batidos entre ambas. La razón por la que la versión con BD no interfiere es porque esos transistores son muy lentos y reducen grandemente la velocidad de conmutación del amplificador. 
Como solución quizás lo mejor es no compartir masa en ningún lugar. Evitar los cables largos de audio. Y si van a usar cable que sea apantallado. Y no solo mallado. Y agregarle un filtro rc pasabajo en la entrada de señal. 
Una segunda opción sería inyectar mediante un oscilador una frecuencia en la realimentacion para forzar la velocidad de conmutación. Esto puede servir pero es complejo ya que al aumentar la amplitud de la salida también se modifica (reduce) la frecuencia. Y resulta más difícil sincronizarla. Tiene a perder el sincronismo pero solo en esos picos.


----------



## sebsjata

guillevelo dijo:


> hola. Les cuento que es medio complicado de solucionar ese problema. En principio lo ideal si van a poner dos etapas es que estén sincronizadas o que estén en frecuencias un poco alejadas. Pero al estar en una frecuencia similar se producen batidos entre ambas. La razón por la que la versión con BD no interfiere es porque esos transistores son muy lentos y reducen grandemente la velocidad de conmutación del amplificador.
> Como solución quizás lo mejor es no compartir masa en ningún lugar. Evitar los cables largos de audio. Y si van a usar cable que sea apantallado. Y no solo mallado. Y agregarle un filtro rc pasabajo en la entrada de señal.
> Una segunda opción sería inyectar mediante un oscilador una frecuencia en la realimentacion para forzar la velocidad de conmutación. Esto puede servir pero es complejo ya que al aumentar la amplitud de la salida también se modifica (reduce) la frecuencia. Y resulta más difícil sincronizarla. Tiene a perder el sincronismo pero solo en esos picos.



¿Cuál es la diferencia de malvado y apantallado? ¿No es lo mismo?
Cuando tenga tiempo y dinero comprare los mosfet y probaré lo del filtro RC, otra cosa que había leído en otro tema de otro foro, no recuerdo cuál, era de usar un par de capacitores como desacoplo y de esa forma ya no oscilaban, pero era de otro amplificador, también clase d.
Y si en un ampli coloco el capacitor, el que ajusta la frecuencia, del valor original, 820pF, y al otro ampli lo coloco de 1nF, ¿será suficiente para que las frecuencias esten lo suficiente lejanas y no se produzcan batidos?


----------



## OSS1

sebsjata dijo:


> El problema que yo tengo es que cuando están los dos conectados con el potenciometro al mínimo, la lámpara empieza a oscilar pero esto solo ocurre cuando no hay carga, parlante desconectado, y cuando las entradas están a gnd (potenciometro al minimo), pero con el parlante conectado y, el potenciometro ligeramente subido, deja de oscilar, la solución temporanea fue colocar un par de resistencias en serie para que así, aunque baje el potenciometro al mínimo, las entradas no queden a gnd y así los mosfet no se me queman, pero eso no es la solución Real
> 
> Si alguien sabe como solucionar eso como debe de ser...



Saludos Sebsjata te comento que pude solucionar el problema, he agregado un capacitor de 10nF entre los terminales 2 y 3 del P1, otra cosita que te comento es que debes revisar bien a que lado del P1 se hace a GND la señal, en mi caso me sucedia lo mismo que a ti pero el P1 el lado minimo mio es hacia la derecha esto quiere decir que mi trimpot quedo invertido: subo el nivel de la señal hacia la izquierda y atenuo hacia la derecha, entonces el problema se me quitaba cuando hacia el trimpot hacia la derecha es decir cuando atenuaba la señal a GND, esto me quitaba sensibilidad a la entrada de la señal, por lo que tuve que agregar ese capacitor de 10nF y adios problemita de batido de frecuencias, obviamente no tengo a la mano un par de agudos para ver si estoy sacrificando los sonidos altos, ya que que al agregar ese capacitor estoy formando un filtro pasabajo RC junto con la resistencia que vario en el trimpot P1, bueno espero conseguir unos agudos y probar su respuesta, otra modificacion fue el de R17 el esquematico me habla de 1K pero en uno de los comentarios anteriores mencionaban un valor 10K lo he hecho y obtuve una mejor ganancia en la entrada, ahora mismo lo estoy alimentando, ambos canales a un voltaje de +50V/0V/-50V y suena estruendoso con dos exquisitos parlantes Eminence Delta A de 10" mas adelante tratare de conectarlo en modo Puente o Bridge a ver que tal se porta  Saludos a todos...


----------



## guillevelo

En apantallado posee un recubrimiento completo en forma de lámina. Así como los cables de radio frecuencia. Como el de videocable. O incluso un cable usb. La alta frecuencia es capaz de meterse entre los alambres de cobre de un cable mallado. Entonces un cable mallado termina siendo tan susceptible a capar interferencia como un cable normal. Cap de desacople no es necesario debido a que el circuito ya lo posee justo después del seguidor a la entrada. Igualmente en este circuito eso no sería un problema aún si no lo tuviera.


----------



## lizan

Hola.muchachos.este proyecto  lo arme un par de veces con excelentes resultados. Pero desde hace un año  No puedo hacerlo  funcionar al 100% mi problema  es que al alimentar me enciende la serie  a pleno y pasa continúa al parlante  (unos 10 Vcc). Pero desconectado x un segundo y volviendo  a alimentar funciona normalmente. Me sucede con el pcb original propuesto  por su creador.y también  a con otro realizado por mi. El testpoint de los puentes y las tensiones son correctos. Podría  ser la fuente  o el TL074. Gracias.


----------



## shevchenko

Tiene un retardo el parlante? Eso lo hace también sin la serie? El voltaje en la fuente es simétrico? El voltaje de DC negativo o positivo?


----------



## lizan

shevchenko dijo:


> voltaje


Hola.el voltaje es simétrico. No tiene retardo (protección ) el parlante.hace lo mismo sin la serie ; la tensión continua oscila a baja frecuencia produciendo ruido  en el parlante  tuuufuuutuuuff tttuuutuff. Gracias.
Hola.gracias por haberse interesado  en mi problema. .ya lo tengo funcionando..era el TL074  rescate uno de un minicomponente  y ya funciona  al 100% .probé con más de una docena todos malos..nuevamente  felíz !!!


----------



## tonygtguitar

Compañeros, muy buenas,Me ha sorprendido muchisimo que la gente haya hecho este circuito y que no lleve filtro LC.

Estoy estudiando el funcionamiento de la clase D, y que mejor que copiar este esquema que parece sencillo y combinar el estudio con la practica simulandolo con LT spice, el problema es que no me funcionaba la simulacion, despues descubri que habia que aplicar una formula para poder calcular un filtro L.C que en este esquema no se por que no esta puesto, fue poner el filtro L.C justo a la salida del altavoz y ya funciona.

El problema es que en este montaje a mi se me colaba al altavoz la señal pwm, y ahora me la separa y sale al altavoz la onda que inyecto en el simulador senoidal, os paso fotos:


En la primera foto, podeis ver el filtro L.C que he puesto, los valores los he copiado por ahi por que no sabia que valores poner al no saber calcularlo y me ha funconado de churro.

En la segunda foto de la simulacion he puesto 3 mediciones de osciloscopio:

La primera es una señal senoidal de 1khz que he inyectado por la entrada.

La segunda es la señal cuadrada justo a la salida de los transistores finales mosfet, justo antes del filtro L.C.

La tercera es justamente a la salida del filtro L.C y nos vamos al altavoz.

Un coleguita por ahi me dice que la señal senoidal que llega al altavoz, aunque se vea un poco arrugada con un pequeño rizado, que eso es inapreciable al oido humano.

Espero vuestra ayuda, muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido muchisimo que la gente haya hecho este circuito y que no lleve filtro LC.


Si has leído todo, sabrás que el filtro LC solo se le puede obviar (YO no lo haría) a un parlante tipo subwoofer. Para que eso te funcione en el LTSpice el parlante que has puesto debe tener el modelo real y ese que vos has colocado ahí no se que es lo que tiene adentro.

Y si usaras el buscador habrías encontrado como se diseña un filtro LC: Cálculo de filtros LC para amplificadores en clase D


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si has leído todo, sabrás que el filtro LC solo se le puede obviar *(YO no lo haría)* a un parlante tipo subwoofer. Para que eso te funcione en el LTSpice el parlante que has puesto debe tener el modelo real y ese que vos has colocado ahí no se que es lo que tiene adentro.
> 
> Y si usaras el buscador habrías encontrado como se diseña un filtro LC: Cálculo de filtros LC para amplificadores en clase D


Yo tampoco


----------



## tonygtguitar

disculpadme si hago una pregunta tonta, no quisiera molestar, he visto que la señal en estos circuitos primero entra en una etapa de un operacional y sale una señal triangular, ¿como se le llama a esta señal? luego he visto que la señal triangular entra en otro operacional y sale cuadrada, y se comporta como una señal digital con cuadrados mas anchos o mas estrechos segun la señal de la musica que estamos introduciendo por el input. ¿a esta señal cuadrada se le llama PWM, cierto?


----------



## Fogonazo

tonygtguitar dijo:


> disculpadme si hago una pregunta tonta, no quisiera molestar, he visto que la señal en estos circuitos primero entra en una etapa de un operacional y sale una señal triangular, ¿como se le llama a esta señal? luego he visto que la señal triangular entra en otro operacional y sale cuadrada, y se comporta como una señal digital con cuadrados mas anchos o mas estrechos segun la señal de la musica que estamos introduciendo por el input. ¿a esta señal cuadrada se le llama PWM, cierto?


La señal triangular se aplica a un comparador que genera mayor o menor ancho de pulso según el nivel de señal de entrada (PWM), esto haciendo una explicación muy simplista.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Muy bien explicado, fijaros en esta foto, es una captura de la simulacion que hice con lt spice.
la,señal de abajo senoidal es la de salida despues de pasar por el filtro L.C.

¿Es normal ese rizado que se observa en la foto?
Me dijo un amigo que en audio ese rizado es inapreciable al oido humano y que es normal.


----------



## brewmaster

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> El capacitor que mencionan *NO* va en serie con el parlante,lo que va en serie es la bobina.Sola actua como un filtro pasa bajos,y si a demas se agrega el capacitor *EN PARALELO* logramos que la frecuencia de corte se aproxime cerca de unos 22khz para asi evitar aun mas la interferencia porducida por la portadora.En caso de usar filtro y bobina sus valores serian 10uh y 1.5mf aproximadamente.
> 
> De ninguna manera se afecta la calidad de audio,solo eliminamos frecuencias inaudibles(mucho mas usando los dos componentes)que si pueden ser destructivas para las bocinas en especial las del rango agudo.
> Si se esta usando una bobina con nucleo y se recalienta existen dos posibilidades:
> -que no se este usando el calibre adecuado de alambre
> -que el nucleo no cumpla con las especificaciones para el caso y se satura(en el peor de los casos daña la calidad del sonido),pero un ventaja de usar nucleo: disminuir mas la interferencia.


Se puede usar una bobina con nucleo de aire, como las que se usan en los crossovers pasivos? (bobinada a 10uH,claro)


----------



## aadf

brewmaster dijo:


> Se puede usar una bobina con nucleo de aire, como las que se usan en los crossovers pasivos? (bobinada a 10uH,claro)


Hola,

Si, perfectamente. Asi la tengo yo sin problemas...

Saludos.
Andres.


----------



## mogolloelectro

Yo tambien lo tengo con una bobina con núcleo de aire y si no estoy mal condensador de poliéster de .47 micros a 250 v 

Pero quería añadir una pregunta 

Yo alguna vez probé poner una bobina con núcleo de ferrita si no mal recuerdo era de 33 microhenrios tomada de un clase D estropeado pero mi sorpresa fue que funcionó bien pero la bobina se calentaba desde que lo encendía pensé que era por el condensador que tenía que quizás el corte era diferente o que estaba malo pero no 
Probé varios valores de varios tipos y hasta sin condensador pero igualmente se calentó la bobina
El módulo en el que probé fue un no ucd con tl074 el cual heredó un amigo y se lo regale con la bobina de núcleo de aire y hasta la fecha (ya ronda los 12 años que se lo deje) sigue funcionando


----------



## aadf

mogolloelectro dijo:


> Yo tambien lo tengo con una bobina con núcleo de aire y si no estoy mal condensador de poliéster de .47 micros a 250 v
> 
> Pero quería añadir una pregunta
> 
> Yo alguna vez probé poner una bobina con núcleo de ferrita si no mal recuerdo era de 33 microhenrios tomada de un clase D estropeado pero mi sorpresa fue que funcionó bien pero la bobina se calentaba desde que lo encendía pensé que era por el condensador que tenía que quizás el corte era diferente o que estaba malo pero no
> Probé varios valores de varios tipos y hasta sin condensador pero igualmente se calentó la bobina
> El módulo en el que probé fue un no ucd con tl074 el cual heredó un amigo y se lo regale con la bobina de núcleo de aire y hasta la fecha (ya ronda los 12 años que se lo deje) sigue funcionando


Hola,

Por mas que no le metas audio al amplificador, los filtros (inductor y capacitor) estan filtrando. Antes del filtro tenes una señal cuadrada que va de +vcc a -vcc a la frecuencia de oscilacion. Tal vez la ferrita no era ideal para esa frecuencia, aunque los pocos que arme siempre entibiaban un poco.

saludos.
andres.


----------



## mogolloelectro

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Por mas que no le metas audio al amplificador, los filtros (inductor y capacitor) estan filtrando. Antes del filtro tenes una señal cuadrada que va de +vcc a -vcc a la frecuencia de oscilacion. Tal vez la ferrita no era ideal para esa frecuencia, aunque los pocos que arme siempre entibiaban un poco.
> 
> saludos.
> andres


Pero a pesar de que use núcleos de varios materiales incluidos el -2 o otras ferritas el resultado era el recalentamiento
Pero ahí sí ya tengo que conseguir un osciloscopio para hacerme una mejor idea de que pasó 
Igualmente muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Yasmani lopez

Hola a todos y muchísimas gracias a egtagle por compartir este ampli ,lo hice una vez hace como dos años y me funcionó muy bien la calidad de audio a oído es perfecta ,me calentó un poquito (de tibio para arriba) pero no en exceso he querido hacerlo de nuevo pero me cuesta encontrar mosfet canal p con facilidad y los que he hallado no me han funcionado del todo bien... por eso pregunto.....ha prosperado algún intento de hacer el driver con mosfet canal n? Realmente este ampli con sus 200W RMS y esa calidad de audio , driver discreto y mosfet n ....vayaaaa.....no pido nada más jjj


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensajes temporales ambos 
*
Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N​


----------



## lizan

Hola , he probado este amplificador usando el irf640 y el ixtp26p20p como transistores de salida y el calentamiento se redujo a casi nada , lo alimento con +/-56V ,  excelente amplificador .

Lo estoy usando en 4 Ohm para medios y para monitoreo..
Subo la hoja de datos del Mosfet canal P.
Gracias!


----------



## kanon

lizan dijo:


> Hola , he probado este amplificador usando el irf640 y el ixtp26p20p como transistores de salida y el calentamiento se redujo a casi nada , lo alimento con +/-56V ,  excelente amplificador .
> 
> Lo estoy usando en 4 Ohm para medios y para monitoreo..
> Subo la hoja de datos del Mosfet canal P.
> Gracias!


Yo lo uso con Mosfet.
FQP19N20.
IXTP26P20.
Así vienen en los sub JBL y Peavey.
Muy recomendado.

Y más con esta nueva versión del sr. KARTINO.


----------

